# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  فضفضه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## كينج

السلام عليكم
1- مين هما صناع السوق 
2- فعلآ فى ناس بتحرك السوق لضرب استوبات طيب بيعرفوا ازاى الاستوبات فين وازاى 
3- السوق ده عشوائى

----------


## basel232

في الحقيقة إذا أردت أن ترى  العجب  
إقراء مقالة الفوركس 
لعملاق الفوركس أبو أحمد تايبان
هذا الرجل خبرته في الفوركس  كبيرة من خلال مقالاته تستطيع أن تشاهد ذلك 
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
قد تجد في هذه المقاله تفسير واضح لكل أسالتك 
تفضل المقالة في المرفقات

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  1- مين هما صناع السوق  البنوك والمؤسسات المالية الكبرى   2- فعلآ فى ناس بتحرك السوق لضرب استوبات طيب بيعرفوا ازاى الاستوبات فين  وازاى   عزيزي البنوك تضخ الترليونات من الدولار فهم لايخسرون وهم المتحكمين بالسوق بسبب 
حجم السيولة الضخمة تسهل لهم بالتحكم واما الشركات الفوريكس اللي مثلنا  فقط 7 % ..!  3- السوق ده عشوائى 	 
لا ..ليس عشوائيا......يبيلها خبرة فنية واقتصادية....وانا انصح اي مبتدئ وجديد بالفوريكس  
بأن يكتفي عملة وحدة فقط ويدرس ويتمخمخ فيه لمدة  ويضع نقاط قوة العملة وضعفه  
كأنك تزرع بذرة وتراقبه كيف ينبت وتأثير عليه الماء والشمس والاكسجين وهكذا...

----------


## السديري

> في الحقيقة إذا أردت أن ترى  العجب  
> إقراء مقالة الفوركس 
> لعملاق الفوركس أبو أحمد تايبان
> هذا الرجل خبرته في الفوركس  كبيرة من خلال مقالاته تستطيع أن تشاهد ذلك 
> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
> قد تجد في هذه المقاله تفسير واضح لكل أسالتك 
> تفضل المقالة في المرفقات

  شكرا لك

----------


## esmo

مبروك الفضفضة

----------


## كينج

> مبروك الفضفضة

  الدولار ين مصيره ايه انهارده

----------


## كينج

على فكره يااسموا هنا اكلم برحتك على الاخر وهزر على كيفك

----------


## esmo

> على فكره يااسموا هنا اكلم برحتك على الاخر وهزر على كيفك

  متأكد؟؟ الواحد متكتف هناك بصراحة
انا هعمل دعوة لاصحابنا هناك

----------


## كينج

هنا استراحه للترفيه بس

----------


## yousefh

أصبر على الين يا عماد
أنا مش ساعة لما قولتك إنه هيرجع يعلى تاني.... كان ساعتها بيهبط وفعلا رجع 
أصبر عليه شوية
وقدامك إختيارين 
يا تخفف عقود عند أول بوادر أرباح وتنتظر بباقي العقود الأهداف البعيدة
يا تغلق كل العقود على النقطة إللي إنت محددها هدف

----------


## كينج

هاستنى يايوسف

----------


## esmo

انا ماشي هروح اعمل محضر لواحد كدة مضايقني
ارجع الاقي الباوند 1.53 اخلص عقد الشرا بتاعي
استنى 1.5350 لو جت ابيع من هناك و استنى 100 نقطة لتحت
خطة اخوكم اسموا لعصر السوق
سلام

----------


## yousefh

وبعدين خد بالك انا متوقع كمان 141.00 و 141.50 على المجنون النهاردة
و أكيد مش يعلى للمستوى ده من غير ما يعلى معاه الدولار ين

----------


## yousefh

> هاستنى يايوسف

 لألألألأ
بص أنا إديتك إختيارين و إنت حر تختار إللي إنت عايزة  :Regular Smile:  
عشان ده تحليلي الشخصي ويحتمل الصواب والخطأ

----------


## yousefh

و أنا سبق وقلت أنا لا أضع توصيات 
و إنما أوضح الطريق

----------


## كينج

> انا ماشي هروح اعمل محضر لواحد كدة مضايقني
> ارجع الاقي الباوند 1.53 اخلص عقد الشرا بتاعي
> استنى 1.5350 لو جت ابيع من هناك و استنى 100 نقطة لتحت
> خطة اخوكم اسموا لعصر السوق
> سلام

  حرام عليك ياايسموا تئزى الناس قسم ايه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مبروك اخى عماد على الموضوع وان شاء الله الين يفضفض براحته لفوق

----------


## كينج

> مبروك اخى عماد على الموضوع وان شاء الله الين يفضفض براحته لفوق

  يارب  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## esmo

اسموا جالكوا خبوا عيالكوا
اوعى وشك

----------


## esmo

محدش هنا ولا ايييييييييه؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

موجوووووووووووووود

----------


## كينج

الين بيطلع يا ايسموا يارب يجيب 92.69 مؤقتآ

----------


## esmo

موجود دايما يا عسل
ممكن بقى تفكرني انت شاري دولار و بايع ين ولا العكس؟
عشان نتابع مع بعض

----------


## كينج

ايه يا ايسموا عقلك فين شارى دولار الهدف 92.69

----------


## كينج

والتانى 93.41

----------


## esmo

> ايه يا ايسموا عقلك فين شارى دولار الهدف 92.69

  يا حبيبي انا لسة راجع من القسم و انت عارف بقى احترموني احتراااااااااااااام
عموما انصحك اول ما العملية تظبط معاك اقفلها على طووووول الين محير اليومين دول و خليك في اليورو و الباوند

----------


## كينج

> يا حبيبي انا لسة راجع من القسم و انت عارف بقى احترموني احتراااااااااااااام
> عموما انصحك اول ما العملية تظبط معاك اقفلها على طووووول الين محير اليومين دول و خليك في اليورو و الباوند

  نسيت اوصى عليك معلش امسحه فيه المرادى عندك حق خلينا فى اليورو بس الاسترلينى لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اليورو احن حاجه وابعد عن الدهب خااااااااااااااااااااالص

----------


## كينج

كنت قولى كنت جيت معاك المعادى كلهم حبيبى

----------


## esmo

لا انا بهزر دي كانت مشكلة مع مدرسة الولاد و الحمد لله انتهت بس برضه كان داخل فيها مشاكل و محامي و كدة يعني
الحمد لله كله تمام

----------


## كينج

انا ملاحظ مشاركات بتتمسح يظهر اننا مترقبين هنا كمان

----------


## esmo

مش عارف الظاهر ان انا اللي نحس

----------


## كينج

ماتفتح موضوع ياايسموا طالما انت عبقرى كده

----------


## esmo

> ماتفتح موضوع ياايسموا طالما انت عبقرى كده

 نعم نعم حضرتك بتتريق عليا و الله اعملك محضر انت كمان
بص يا عماد انا لم و لن افتح موضوع لان بصراحة الناس متخيلة ان اي توصية لازم تصيب و لما تخيب توصل انهم يدعوا عليه و ممكن يشتموه كمان انا بشارك كدة و خلاص و انا برضه للامانة لسة لم اصل لمرحلة اني اوصي حد انا بقول وجهة نظر و خلاص و انا بكون داخل في وجهة النظر دي كتنفيذ لنفسي كمان
محضرك تحت رقم 5456554555 جنح 6 اكتوبر يلا قوم محامي بسرعة

----------


## كينج

> نعن نعن حضرتك بتتريق عليا و الله اعملك محضر انت كمان
> بص يا عماد انا لم و لن افتح موضوع لان بصراحة الناس متخيلة ان اي توصية لازم تصيب و لما تخيب توصل انهم يدعوا عليه و ممكن يشتموه كمان انا بشارك كدة و خلاص و انا برضه للامانة لسة لم اصل لمرحلة اني اوصي حد انا بقول وجهة نظر و خلاص و انا بكون داخل في وجهة النظر دي كتنفيذ لنفسي كمان
> محضرك تحت رقم 5456554555 جنح 6 اكتوبر يلا قوم محامي بسرعة

  خلاص ياعم ايسموا انا ممكن اخليك تكتب اعتقداتك هنا فى موضوعى اللى مؤهل انو يكون موضوع عالمى ونتبعك لمده 10 سنين ولو نجحت نمشى معاك ايه رايك

----------


## esmo

> خلاص ياعم ايسموا انا ممكن اخليك تكتب اعتقداتك هنا فى موضوعى اللى مؤهل انو يكون موضوع عالمى ونتبعك لمده 10 سنين ولو نجحت نمشى معاك ايه رايك

  اتفقنا يا كينج و شكرا للثقة الغالية

----------


## متعب المصرى

انت بتا كله ياسيمو ولا ايه

----------


## esmo

هوفيه ايه؟

----------


## كينج

ايسموا ممكن تخلى بو محمد يجى هنا علشان نتكلم بوضوح اكتر علشان هو بيتكلم بالالغاز

----------


## esmo

ابو محمد جاسم يعني؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

ايوه

----------


## ابو منيف

عمال فتفضفضوا هنا
وانا هناك عمال باكل في ظوافري
مقلتوليش لييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟ 
انا دلوقتي اعملكوا محضرين
واحد بأسمك ياعماد والثاني بأسم ابو نور 0000000000

----------


## esmo

> عمال فتفضفضوا هنا
> وانا هناك عمال باكل في ظوافري
> مقلتوليش لييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟ 
> انا دلوقتي اعملكوا محضرين
> واحد بأسمك ياعماد والثاني بأسم ابو نور 0000000000

  ابو منيف حبيبي انا اسف و الله سامحني
انا اصلي النهاردة و الله مش مركز انت معانا هنا بقى نفضفض براحتنا
و الله و الله و الله انت منور هنا و هناك و في كل مكان تروحه

----------


## كينج

> ابو منيف حبيبي انا اسف و الله سامحني
> انا اصلي النهاردة و الله مش مركز انت معانا هنا بقى نفضفض براحتنا
> و الله و الله و الله انت منور هنا و هناك و في كل مكان تروحه

  ماسبتليش حاجه ارحب بيها على الراجل يا ايسموا

----------


## esmo

> ماسبتليش حاجه ارحب بيها على الراجل يا ايسموا

  سوري يا مان بلغة العصر بس اصل ابو منيف بالذات دة بقى حبيبي بجد و الله زيك كدة يا عمدة
انا بجد فرحت انه جه و ما درتش بنفسي قام الكلام طالع مني كدة على طول
دي ليك  :Eh S(7): 
و دي لابو منيف  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو منيف

> انا ماشي هروح اعمل محضر لواحد كدة مضايقني
> ارجع الاقي الباوند 1.53 اخلص عقد الشرا بتاعي
> استنى 1.5350 لو جت ابيع من هناك و استنى 100 نقطة لتحت
> خطة اخوكم اسموا لعصر السوق
> سلام

 انا يابو نور الصباح كنت شايفه 1.5214 وقد ضرب 1.5200 فوضعته شراء من 1.5200 والهدف 1.5300 والاستوب 30 نقطه 
وامر بيع من 1.5350 للاسف طلع على طول الى فوق من دون مايرجع ثاني للـ 1.5200 فالغيت الشراء حالياً وحولت امر البيع من 1.5350 الى 1.5410 وكبرت العقد حبه 
بالرغم ان المقاومه عند 1.5330 وقد يخترقها ويصل الى 1.5350 ويتفعل معاك ولكن انا اتوقع في الفوركس الذي لا تتوقع ان يصل اليه فهو سيصل اليه

----------


## كينج

اصدق 5352

----------


## ابو منيف

> ابو منيف حبيبي انا اسف و الله سامحني
> انا اصلي النهاردة و الله مش مركز انت معانا هنا بقى نفضفض براحتنا
> و الله و الله و الله انت منور هنا و هناك و في كل مكان تروحه

  

> ماسبتليش حاجه ارحب بيها على الراجل يا ايسموا

  

> سوري يا مان بلغة العصر بس اصل ابو منيف بالذات دة بقى حبيبي بجد و الله زيك كدة يا عمدة
> انا بجد فرحت انه جه و ما درتش بنفسي قام الكلام طالع مني كدة على طول
> دي ليك 
> و دي لابو منيف

 الله يعطيكم العافيه ويسعدكم في الدنيا والاخره
بجد اكن لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير 
ودي لك يابو نور  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): اوعى تاخذهم كلهم  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  ادي لعماد نصهم :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

هو الدولار ين عنده مقومه عند 92.37

----------


## esmo

> انا يابو نور الصباح كنت شايفه 1.5214 وقد ضرب 1.5200 فوضعته شراء من 1.5200 والهدف 1.5300 والاستوب 30 نقطه 
> وامر بيع من 1.5350 للاسف طلع على طول الى فوق من دون مايرجع ثاني للـ 1.5200 فالغيت الشراء حالياً وحولت امر البيع من 1.5350 الى 1.5410 وكبرت العقد حبه 
> بالرغم ان المقاومه عند 1.5330 وقد يخترقها ويصل الى 1.5350 ويتفعل معاك ولكن انا اتوقع في الفوركس الذي لا تتوقع ان يصل اليه فهو سيصل اليه

  حبيبي ابو منيف
كان ممكن تفعل امر الشراء على طول من 1.5214 لان الصعود كان واضح تماما
انا بقول كدة مش عشان نندم بس عشان ناخد بالنا من اخطائنا
رايي المتواضع انك تلغي امر البيع كمان لاني متوقع بكرة ارقام لفووق خاصة في الصباح الباكر ممكن تعدي امر البيع بتاعك
انا بحب الاوردر الفعلي مش المعلق و لو مصمم ع المعلق يبقى من 1.5460 احسن لانه لو جابها يبقى هيرتد منها مش اقل من 100 نقطة و الله اعلم
تحياتي

----------


## ابو منيف

> هو الدولار ين عنده مقومه عند 92.37

 صحيح اخوي عماد 
هذي نقطه البايفوت بالضبط 
بس يتجاوزها باذن الله وراح تشوفه عند 92.85 وبعدها الى 93.55 بمشيئة الله 00000

----------


## ابو منيف

> حبيبي ابو منيف
> كان ممكن تفعل امر الشراء على طول من 1.5214 لان الصعود كان واضح تماما
> انا بقول كدة مش عشان نندم بس عشان ناخد بالنا من اخطائنا
> رايي المتواضع انك تلغي امر البيع كمان لاني متوقع بكرة ارقام لفووق خاصة في الصباح الباكر ممكن تعدي امر البيع بتاعك
> انا بحب الاوردر الفعلي مش المعلق و لو مصمم ع المعلق يبقى من 1.5460 احسن لانه لو جابها يبقى هيرتد منها مش اقل من 100 نقطة و الله اعلم
> تحياتي

 برافوا عليك ياريس
بس انتهي من الاغلاق اليومي عشان اعمل الدعوم والمقاومات لليوم الجديد وراح اغيره اذا ماكان بجوار الامر 
احسنت ابو نور 1000 شكر ياعسل 
استأذنكم صلاه العشاء على وشك الاقامه 
في امان الله 000000000

----------


## esmo

ممكن اقول حاجة بس من غير زعل البايفوت ولا غيره انا ميهمنيش اللي يهمني هو قوة العملة او ضعفها اللحظي اللي تخلي العملة تكسر المقاومات و الدعوم و تتعداها
الباوند و اليورو اقوياء الان و الدولار بيحاول لكنه في حقيقته هش امام جميع العملات بما فيها الين
اما بقى ازاي تحدد قوة او ضعف العملة فهو دة بقى التحليل الاساسي بعينه

----------


## esmo

بالله عليك يا ابو منيف امانة تدعيلي في صلاتك او بعدها

----------


## mdraw

أنا بدور عليكم وإنتوا هنا  الله يسامحكم  أنا زعلان منكم  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

> ممكن اقول حاجة بس من غير زعل البايفوت ولا غيره انا ميهمنيش اللي يهمني هو قوة العملة او ضعفها اللحظي اللي تخلي العملة تكسر المقاومات و الدعوم و تتعداها
> الباوند و اليورو اقوياء الان و الدولار بيحاول لكنه في حقيقته هش امام جميع العملات بما فيها الين
> اما بقى ازاي تحدد قوة او ضعف العملة فهو دة بقى التحليل الاساسي بعينه

  طب ازاى وضح وعلمنا

----------


## كينج

> أنا بدور عليكم وإنتوا هنا  الله يسامحكم  أنا زعلان منكم

  ليه بس

----------


## mdraw

> ليه بس

 ماحدا خبرني بموضوعك ياباشا
بدنا نتنفس بس بموضوع الأسواق المشتركة مستحيل
لأنه البوليس بيقبض عالمشاركات 
المهم مبروك الموضوع ولو جت متأخرة

----------


## esmo

> أنا بدور عليكم وإنتوا هنا  الله يسامحكم  أنا زعلان منكم

  مدرااااااااااااااو
حبيبي و الله نورت سامحنا و الله انا تعبان جدا النهاردة منور يا حبيبي و الله
سوري يا كنج تاني مرة مدراو حبيبي و مش قادر ماارحبش بيه

----------


## ابو منيف

عـــــــــــــــدنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

يعنى سايبنى لوحدى هناك وكل ما عمل ريفرش ملاقيش جديد 
عموما مساءكم سكر زيادة والف مرحب بابو منيف فى الباب الجديد

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

واخونا مدرو اسف مخدتش بالى انه هنا مساء الجمال

----------


## esmo

> طب ازاى وضح وعلمنا

  يا كنج الموضوع مش موضوع علمنا
انت ممكن تكون اكتر من اي حد في العلم بس دي بتكون ملكة من ربنا و ممكن تخطأ في احيان كثيرة
عموما مع المناقشة اكيد هنتعلم من بعض
عن نفسي بحاول اشوف كل الاخبار و الاحداث و اشوف تأثيرها بيكون ازاي ع العملة و ربط الاحداث ببعض و تأثيرها على بعض و ايهما اقوي في التأثير كل دة من ناحية و من الناحية التانية بتشوف ردة الفعل على الشاشة لان الشاشة بتتقري
ممكن ما تلحقش تدي اوردر المرة دي و لكن لو فيه نفس الاحداث كمان شوية مع ثبات العوامل كلها يبقى اكيد الدنيا هتعلى يبقى انت تتحفز لاعطاء اوردر شراء من نقطة معينة مناسبة
و تلحق تخلص الاوردر دة مع اي ربح معقول لان الاحداث التالية ممكن تقلب الدنيا عليك تاني
اذن الموضوع باختصار هو معرفة الاحداث - متابعة نتيجة الاحداث على العملة - مع تكرر الحدث تتوقع نفس الاتجاه اللي كان - اختيار نقطة مناسبة للدخول - اختيار نقطة جيدة للخروج
بكرة ان شاء الله نكمل عشان انا همشي بقى تعبان جدا اليوم و الله
ان شاء الله اكون وضحت و لو جزء بسيط يا عمدة

----------


## ابو منيف

بارك الله فيك اخوي با نور 
ونوم العوافي ياغالي 00000000

----------


## ابو منيف

> يعنى سايبنى لوحدى هناك وكل ما عمل ريفرش ملاقيش جديد 
> عموما مساءكم سكر زيادة والف مرحب بابو منيف فى الباب الجديد

 بص ياعم 
انا مليش دعوة كل من كينج هو اللي حب يفضفض لحاله  :012: 
وماقلناش تعالوا فضفضوا معايا  :Asvc:  
1000 شكر فوركساوي على الترحيب ياغالي 000000

----------


## ابو منيف

شكله الاستاذ نور راح يعمل عليك حظر ياكينج 
عمال بتسحب اعضاء الموضوع واحد واحد ومن غير استأذان  :Big Grin:  
وعلى الجاهز كماااااان 
لالالالالا كذا مايصحش 00000 :012:

----------


## كينج

> ماحدا خبرني بموضوعك ياباشا
> بدنا نتنفس بس بموضوع الأسواق المشتركة مستحيل
> لأنه البوليس بيقبض عالمشاركات 
> المهم مبروك الموضوع ولو جت متأخرة

  الله يبارك فيك متأخر ايه الموضوع لسه انهارده

----------


## كينج

> شكله الاستاذ نور راح يعمل عليك حظر ياكينج 
> عمال بتسحب اعضاء الموضوع واحد واحد ومن غير استأذان  
> وعلى الجاهز كماااااان 
> لالالالالا كذا مايصحش 00000

  احنا هنا بندردش بس ياابو منيف وبنشرب كابيتشينو و شاى وناكل لقمه وخلاص

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم مساء الخير شباب كيفكم حبايبي

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم مساء الخير شباب كيفكم حبايبي

  اهلآ اهلآ حماده منور قلبى معاك

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه الحكاية يا عماد يا خويا الين المفروض بيتحرك مع اسواق الاسهم 
والداو طله اكتر من 100 نقطة وصاحبنا نايم فى الخط

----------


## mdraw

> واخونا مدرو اسف مخدتش بالى انه هنا مساء الجمال

 مساء الفل أخي العزيز كيف أحوالك وأخبارك  :Eh S(7):   الباوند الآن يصطدم بالموفينج 55 على الأربع ساعات لنتابع إغلاق اليوم  هل ارتداد أم اختراق

----------


## yousefh

مساء الخير 
الحمد لله لسه صاحي حالا من الغيبوبة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

مساء الخير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

مساء النور يا يوسف

----------


## ابو منيف

> احنا هنا بندردش بس ياابو منيف وبنشرب كابيتشينو و شاى وناكل لقمه وخلاص

  :Thumbup1:  :Cup:  :Cup:  :Thumbup1:   :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:   :Cup:

----------


## yousefh

أهلا يا ليون ومرحب لكل أهل إسكندرية

----------


## mdraw

مساء النور يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> مساء النور اخى يوسف وكويس انك جيت تقولنا ايه الاخبار

 الحمد لله ... أرباحي اليوم جيدة

----------


## bu_mohammed

فصناع السوق هم الذين لايريدونا أن نربح أبداً 
و أكتشف اليوم أن حاميها حراميها 
ولا أريد التوضيح أكثر من ذلك 
وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## yousefh

أيووووووووه
أنا كده إبتديت ألخبط و أخرف
بقيت بشوف ردودكم هنا و أجاوب في ورشة الأستاذ نور
وأشوف ردودكم في ورشة الأستاذ نور وأجي أجاوب هنا 
مش ناقصة لبخة ... الواحد ملبوخ خلقة
يعني أنا إتسالت هنا إيه الأخبار .. من غير ماأخد بالي
روحت أصيح لنفسي في ورشة أستاذ نور
وقولت شاري باوند وشاري مجنون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو علاء الوهيبي

> الحمد لله ... أرباحي اليوم جيدة

  الله يزيد ارباحك ويبارك فيها  ويرزقك الجنة .... اللهم آمين

----------


## عبدالكريم

مبروك عليكم الموضوع الحلو يا شباب  
لو ما عندكم مانع , سادخل افضفض معاكم   :Big Grin:   
جهز الشاي يا عماد  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

> فصناع السوق هم الذين لايريدونا أن نربح أبداً 
> و أكتشف اليوم أن حاميها حراميها 
> ولا أريد التوضيح أكثر من ذلك 
> وتقبلوا تحياتي

  اشرحلنا خطوط الكامريلا بتعتك

----------


## mdraw

> مبروك عليكم الموضوع الحلو يا شباب  
> لو ما عندكم مانع , سادخل افضفض معاكم    
> جهز الشاي يا عماد

 الله يبارك بعمرك مشرفنا الغالي
معقول يكون في مانع عند الشباب
فضفض براحتك يا ملك النماذج بتشرب قهوة لحتى عماد يجهز الشاي ؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
إن شاء الله يكون يوم ملئ بالأرباح 
بمناسبة الأرباح  :Regular Smile: 
عملت إية يا عماد السعر من إمبارح وهو عمال يحوم حولين 92.70

----------


## كينج

خلصت على مكسب بنط لسه باقى التانى

----------


## yousefh

> خلصت على مكسب بنط لسه باقى التانى

 خير طمنتني 
بس خد بالك أنا عندي إحساس إن زوج الدولار ين ممكن يكون ليه هبوط النهاردة
فإعمل حسابك في الهامش بتاعك

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله خلصنا من نصف العقود

----------


## كينج

الاميل عندى بايظ محدش يعرف بيتصلح ازاى

----------


## yousefh

يعني إية الإيميل بايظ .. وضح

----------


## كينج

يعنى بفتحه الشكل غير الشكل مش بيشتغل ملغبط

----------


## yousefh

صفحة الإيميل نفسها ... ولا قصدك الماسينجر 
وهو ياهو ولا هوتميل ؟

----------


## كينج

ايوه صفحه الاميل نفسها هو هوت ميل

----------


## كينج

> بص اليورو أعتقد مفيش خوف منه النهاردة
> أعتقد أعلى مستويات ممكن يوصلها هيا هاي اليوم 
> و أعتقد إن ممكن نشوف النهاردة إعادة تقييم
> واليورو يهبط و الباوند يعلى

  للاسف خلصت على مكسب 2 بنط

----------


## yousefh

أنا فتحت الهوتميل ولقيته عادي

----------


## كينج

اشمعنا عندى اعمل ايه علشان ارجعه زى ماكان

----------


## كينج

92.91 يبقى الدولار ين على الزيرو اخلص والا استنى 15 بنط تانى

----------


## كينج

يمكن يكون اشترى بأثر رجعى

----------


## كينج

92.91 يبقى الدولار ين على الزيرو اخلص والا استنى 15 بنط تانى

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله الاميل اشتغل

----------


## ابوالعبد77

صباح الخير يا اخواني
والله الواحد  لا قادر يشتري ولا قادر يبيع
شورو علينا يا شباب

----------


## كينج

> بص يا أخي أنا لا أضع توصيات ... فعلا
> إحنا هنا بنتشاور حتى يأتي الأستاذ نور 
> ولا أنصحك ببيع الباوند اليوم إلا لو وصل 1.5460 وفي الحالة دي خد 100 نقطة وهرب
> أو تابع معانا وربنا يسهل ساعتها أنا أو أي حد من الأخوة يقولك هدف البيع

  اخد على ضمنتك

----------


## ابوالعبد77

> يا أخي ولا إزعاج ولا حاجة 
> بس من الأفضل تتابع معانا ومتسبش الصفقة معلقة يمكن يكون في فرص أحسن

 حاضرين يا سيدي وبنلغي المعلقة وبنتابع معكم ان شاء الله 
مع التحية

----------


## yousefh

أبو أحمد أنا بصراحة إبتاديت أشك في الباوند

----------


## كينج

> أبو أحمد أنا بصراحة إبتاديت أشك في الباوند

   :016:

----------


## yousefh

لألألألألألألألأ 
يا عماد ماتفهمنيش غلط  :Regular Smile: 
كل الموضوع إن الأخبار إللي جات إيجابية المفروض كانت تطلعه أكتر من كده
بس نتابع إغلاق الساعة دي مهم

----------


## esmo

اسموا جالكوا خبوا عيالكووووووووووووو
صباح الخير
واحد اكسبريسو يا عماد بعد اذنك

----------


## yousefh

أبو أحمد إنت معانا
عملت إية في الباوند
خرجت عند أول هدف 1.5416 ولا سايب العقد شغال

----------


## esmo

السلام عليكم و نهاركم سعيد

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## كينج

> اسموا جالكوا خبوا عيالكووووووووووووو
> صباح الخير
> واحد اكسبريسو يا عماد بعد اذنك

  واحد فول لاايسموا

----------


## ابوالعبد77

متابعين ننتظر الاشارة

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم ...... كيفكم حبايبي

----------


## esmo

اقولك اكسبريسوا تقولي فول
هي اخرتها كدة؟؟؟؟ اوك اوك اوووك
بعد اذنك يا كنج ارحب بالاستاذ الفاضل عبد الكريم مشرف المتداول العربي و اقوله منتظرين فضفضتك نفسي اعرف المشرفين بيفضفضوا ازاي
و كمان ابو علاء الهيبي و مدراو و ابو محمد و حمادة مدحت و الجميع
و كمان محمود و محمد و احمد و على و حسانين و محمدين و السيدة الفاضلة فاطمة عيد

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

> اقولك اكسبريسوا تقولي فول
> هي اخرتها كدة؟؟؟؟ اوك اوك اوووك
> بعد اذنك يا كنج ارحب بالاستاذ الفاضل عبد الكريم مشرف المتداول العربي و اقوله منتظرين فضفضتك نفسي اعرف المشرفين بيفضفضوا ازاي
> و كمان ابو علاء الهيبي و مدراو و ابو محمد و حمادة مدحت و الجميع
> و كمان محمود و محمد و احمد و على و حسانين و محمدين و السيدة الفاضلة فاطمة عيد

  انا عاوز اجبلك فول علشان تصحصح معانا انت لسه فاكر فاطمه عيد رحب باللى انت عاوز ترحب بيه البيت بيتك تحب اجبلك طعميه بدل الفول

----------


## esmo

> انا عاوز اجبلك فول علشان تصحصح معانا انت لسه فاكر فاطمه عيد رحب باللى انت عاوز ترحب بيه البيت بيتك تحب اجبلك طعميه بدل الفول

  بجد بجد بموووووت في الطعمية ،،،،،،،،،، ابعت

----------


## كينج

الدولار ين اخباره ايه انهارده خلصت نصف العقود

----------


## esmo

ارى 1.3520 نقطة جيدة للبيع بهدف 50 نقطة و الله اعلم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا عاوز اجبلك فول علشان تصحصح معانا انت لسه فاكر فاطمه عيد رحب باللى انت عاوز ترحب بيه البيت بيتك تحب اجبلك طعميه بدل الفول

 ابعثلي انا كمان  :Big Grin:

----------


## mdraw

هلا والله بالشباب
بس يا مشرفنا عبد الكريم ياريت تفضفض معنا برأي حول الباوند
شو رأيك

----------


## كينج

> ابعثلي انا كمان

  هو كلكم جاين انهارده من غير فطار والا ايه

----------


## كينج

> هلا والله بالشباب
> بس يا مشرفنا عبد الكريم ياريت تفضفض معنا برأي حول الباوند
> شو رأيك

  ياعم خلينا نفطر الاول وبعديآ نشوف الباوند بتاعك

----------


## كينج

فى سندوتشات كمان لو عاوزين

----------


## esmo

> فى سندوتشات كمان لو عاوزين

  ابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت

----------


## كينج



----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليكم                                        استاذ نور===        البنك الهندى الهندى يرفع الفايده صباح هاذ اليوم

 طمنا عنك أبو يزيد وين هالغيبة عسى المانع خير إن شاء الله

----------


## esmo

و الله جننتني بأكلك يا عماد انا اللي هبعت الاوفيس بوي يجيبلي سندوتشات فتحت نفسي الله يفتح نفسك
بالمناسبة الباوند النقطة دي جيدة للبيع و الله اعلم

----------


## كينج

نخلص من الين واليورو الاول

----------


## esmo

عندك ايه ع اليورو؟

----------


## كينج

بيع من 1.3468 
1.3514

----------


## esmo

> بيع من 1.3468 
> 1.3514

  مش وحش هتكسب فيهم ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

ايه الاهداف المنسبه لكل واحد

----------


## esmo

> ايه الاهداف المنسبه لكل واحد

  1.3470 انا عارف ان دة مش طموحك بس لو انا مكانك هخلص عند النقطة دي العقدين
اخطف و اجررررررررري

----------


## كينج

انا خلص الدولار ين على الزيرو

----------


## esmo

اوافق رأي يوسف و احترمه
و لا اوافق رأي ابو منيف و احترمه

----------


## esmo

مبروك يا عمدة

----------


## أبو مازن

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا  
اية اخبار مرجيح السوق الغريب دا  
يا خوفي من جلسة امريكا

----------


## esmo

في امان الله ابو منيف حبيبي
انت ستبدأ بالبيع و اخوك ابو نور سيبدأ باذن الله بالشراء و لكن من منا سيبدأ صفقاته قبل الاخر؟؟ تلك هي المسألة بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## esmo

مش عارف و الله يا اخويا يا عماد كل ما الواحد يقول رأي لوجه الله يبقى بيشتت الناس و هما بيتشتتوا ليه ما يعتبروا نفسهم و لا كأنهم قروا حاجة و خلاص

----------


## كينج

> مش عارف و الله يا اخويا يا عماد كل ما الواحد يقول رأي لوجه الله يبقى بيشتت الناس و هما بيتشتتوا ليه ما يعتبروا نفسهم و لا كأنهم قروا حاجة و خلاص

  كل واح بيتفزلك ياعم ايسموا لما اقول الاتجاه اتغير يبقى بشتت لكن لما اقول بيصحح دى عادى لانه لازم يصحح فى ناس بتاخد عكس الاتجاه وفى ناس بتقول اخلص البيع واستنى لما يطلع مثلآ 100 بنط واخد تانى كل الاراء وجهات نظر فى التصحيح وليست توصيات

----------


## esmo

بالظبط كدة هو دة الكلام بنتناقش مع بعض فيها حاجة دي؟ يلا معلش هنعمل ايه؟ هي كدة

----------


## كينج

واحد اول مره يدخل الورشه وعمال يعدل على القدماء فيها

----------


## كينج

لاء والراجل بيقول انا مش بقصدكم انتوا امال بيقصد مين هو فى حد عمال يقول على نقط الا انت ويوسف هههههههههه

----------


## esmo

> لاء والراجل بيقول انا مش بقصدكم انتوا امال بيقصد مين هو فى حد عمال يقول على نقط الا انت ويوسف هههههههههه

  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انت ايه رعبته لما قلت انا مش راضي اتدخل هههههههههههههه
قال يقولك واحد رايح القاهرة و 1000 كيلومتر احنا فين يابني ؟
لا و ايه الـ 1000 كيلو سمع انهم بقوا 500 بس يعمل ايه؟
هو ممكن يعمل حاجة بس لو قلتها اكيييييد هتتحذف ههههههههههههه
سيبك منه و نفضله

----------


## esmo

عماد
اسمحلي احط عنوان الفضفضة في توقيعي

----------


## esmo

اجرب كد التوقيع هيظهر ولا لا

----------


## كينج

اتفضل يا ايسموا

----------


## esmo

هييييييييييييييه ظهر

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه الحكاية يا شباب هو الكل اتوقف ولا ايه 
انا الجهاز خرب منى شوية وخد حوالى ساعة ونص رجعت لقيت يوسف وايسمو موقفين

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

على فكرة انا اشتريت الكندى دلوقتى وربنا يستر

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

هو ايه الحكاية اذا جاءت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكة

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

والله الواحد دماغه الصعيدى دى مفيش فايدة فيها 
مكتوب تحت اسمكم كلكم موقوف وانا بقول انتوا مش عايزين تردوا ليه

----------


## mdraw

فوركساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي أنا هون 
الحمد لله كنت برا الخناقة
الشباب كانو علقانين وتوقفوا
الله يفك أسر الموقوفين ....آمين 
المهم شو نطق برنانكي

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

معلش يا مدرو نعست شوية ولسه صاحى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا قفلت بيع اليورو واشتريت عند 3420 وستوب 3416 لو اتكسرت بنقطة واحدة هتحول بيع

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير فوركساوي وكل الشباب الموقوفين أنتم في القلب

----------


## msa2009

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوم موفق باذن الله
وحشتونى وحشتونىوحشتونىوحشتونىوحشتونى
اسمو عماد يوسف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح النور يا مدرو معلش نامسيوتى كحلى شوية انهاردة

----------


## محمود1

ارجوا ان تقبلني ضيفا, الاخ نور وهذه اول مشاركاتي ولكن ليست اول مشاهدتاتي

----------


## Dr_hodhod

_هل السوق مطمئن الان؟؟؟_

----------


## jawedt2

هدددددددددوووووووووء يسبق العاصفة

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*أستاز نور إنت ماجاوبتش عليا
أنا الصراحه داخل الفوركس الأن هروبا من البورصه المصريه وبخسائر كبيره
فهل الفوركس مطمئن ومربح؟؟؟*

----------


## bobo

الدهب عالي

----------


## ابو منيف

في انتظار عودة الاخوان ايسمو ويوسف وعماد 
بجد وحشتونا ياحلويين 000000

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

والله فعلا وحشونا الرجالة يا ابو منيف 
وان شاء الله لما يرجعوا يبقى الباب ده ننتناقش فيه براحتنا
ومش عايز اسال على اى وسيلة اتصال بيهم تانى لتتحذف المشاركة

----------


## احمد_م

هو ايه سبب وقف يوسف واسمو وعماد يارب يرجعولنا بالسلامة 
ايه اللي تتوقعوا في الفترة الاسيوية بالنسبة لليورو انا عايز ابيع ومش عارف ابيع من اي نقطة

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> الاخوة المتابعين  
> لا تغيير في النظرة حتى الان  
> لا تقرير جديد التقرير الاخير هو نفس التقرير الحالي  
> اراكم جميعا خلال الفترة الامريكية يوم عد ان شاء الله  
> تصبحوا على خير و سارد على جميع الاسئلة يوم غد

  
بارك الله فيك أستاذ نور و تصبح على خير .

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> الاخوة المتابعين  
> لا تغيير في النظرة حتى الان  
> لا تقرير جديد التقرير الاخير هو نفس التقرير الحالي  
> اراكم جميعا خلال الفترة الامريكية يوم عد ان شاء الله  
> تصبحوا على خير و سارد على جميع الاسئلة يوم غد

 وانت من اهل الخير ياباشا
بالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وانت من اهل الخير ياريس

----------


## ابو منيف

> الاخوة المتابعين  
> لا تغيير في النظرة حتى الان  
> لا تقرير جديد التقرير الاخير هو نفس التقرير الحالي  
> اراكم جميعا خلال الفترة الامريكية يوم عد ان شاء الله  
> تصبحوا على خير و سارد على جميع الاسئلة يوم غد

 الله يجزاك كل خير ياوجه الخير 000000

----------


## bu_mohammed

ياريت الكل يدخل الرابط ويشوف آخر مشاركة لي يوم أمس 
الحمدلله ... تحقق الهدف السهري والزمني تقريباً 
ووعد مني أول ما أتمكن من الطريقة راح أكتبه لكم في موضوع مستقل بأذن الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93276-3.html

----------


## tahadream

صباح الخير للجميع
اليوم مليىء بالاخبار قليلة الدسم وكاملة الدسم

----------


## dany123456

ان شاء الله اخبار سلبية

----------


## tahadream

اخبار الباوند بعد دقيقتين

----------


## bobo

ان شاء الله يرجعووووووووووا

----------


## mdraw

فوركساوي وينك اليوم  
 سجلتك غياب

----------


## tahadream

بإنتظار التقرير

----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الاخوة المتابعين  
> اكتب التقري واكون معاكم  
> يعطيكم العافية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أهلا بالمعلم  إذا حضر الأصيل بطل الوكيل

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
حمد الله على السلامه ياباشاااا

----------


## 7am7ad

thank u very much for ur reply :Regular Smile:

----------


## bobo

> طبعا لا على اليورو اكيد لا لانه البيع هنا متاخر  
> حاولو لا تتاخروا في البيع  
> اما عن الجنيه ممكن واقرا التقرير للمزيد

 شكرا جزيلا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

موجود مدرو حبيبى لكن مش عايز اشاراك هناك عشان معملش اى تشتيت لحد 
ومنتظر بصراحة الجماعة يرجعوا ونبقى نتناقش براحتنا

----------


## bu_mohammed

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93276-5.html

----------


## al-ageely 2010

الأخ نور انت رجل لم ادري كيف اصفه سوى انك عربي اصيل من اسرة اصيلة الحق لوالديك ان يفخرا بك .... 
انا أتابعك من مدة أحببت ان استأذنك في الإنضمام لفريق عملك

----------


## VEVA

ايه اللي حصل السوق ارتفع ليه كده ؟

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> المجنون يستهدف 141 خلال ثلاث ساعات الاقدمة لحقوا على البيع اللي مادخل موضوع التحليل الزمني

   ابو محمد يل ريت شويه توضيح على التوصيه من ساعه المشاركه حتى الان عكس حوالي 60 نقطه

----------


## mdraw

> موجود مدرو حبيبى لكن مش عايز اشاراك هناك عشان معملش اى تشتيت لحد 
> ومنتظر بصراحة الجماعة يرجعوا ونبقى نتناقش براحتنا

 أهلين فوركساوي  والله الإدارة والمراقب خيلوني نقلوا مشاركات من موضوع نور لهون بجد مبالي الكمبيوتر خرف  المهم طمنتني عنك

----------


## bobo

هو فيه ايه المشارمات بقت تيجي هنا ولا ايه؟
اسمو و يوسف و كينج في القلب
باظت من ساعة ما راحوا

----------


## ابو منيف

الاخوان ابو نور ويوسف وعماد
تحيه مني لكم جميعا وارجوا ان تكونوا في تمام الصحه والعافيه 
ان شاءالله بتكونوا معانا الاسبوع القادم بعد رفع الحظر عنكم من قبل الادارة الكريمه 000000

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اسبوع موفق لاخواننا الغايبين يوسف وايسمو وعماد 
واخوانا الموجوديين ابو منيف ومدرو

----------


## ابو منيف

> اسبوع موفق لاخواننا الغايبين يوسف وايسمو وعماد 
> واخوانا الموجوديين ابو منيف ومدرو

 1000 شكر لك فوركساوي 00000

----------


## عبدالكريم

ما في أخبار عن الشباب  
يوسف وعماد واسمو ؟

----------


## ابو منيف

> ما في أخبار عن الشباب  
> يوسف وعماد واسمو ؟

 قريب جدا سيعودون من جديد كما عهدناهم لكل خير 00000

----------


## كينج

فين ايسموا ويوسف

----------


## ابو منيف

مبروك للاخوان
كينج - ايسمو - يوسف 
عودة حميده باذن الله 00000

----------


## كينج

الله يبارك فيك ابو منيف بس مش عارف فين ايسموا و يوسف

----------


## ابو منيف

> الله يبارك فيك ابو منيف بس مش عارف فين ايسموا و يوسف

 ممكن يكونوا مش عارفين انه تم رفع الحظر عنهم 00000

----------


## كينج

اوعى تاكل هامبرجر يابو منيف

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## احمد_م

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 وعليكم السلااام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوووسف ازييك حمدالله على سلامتك وحشتني والله ايه الغيبة دي كلها عقبال الكينج واسمو لما يرجعوا انتو بتعملوا جو  والله في الموضوع

----------


## كينج

فينك ياعم يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمد لله عالسلامة  مبروك تحقيق هدف اليوم  بارك الله فيك يانور

 الله يسلمك يا مدرو
وألف مبروك لكل الأخوة على تحقق الأهداف 
وتحية خاصة للأستاذ نور

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف يعنى ايه مشاركات تيجى من موضوع الى موضوع اشمعنا بتيجى هنا مابترحش موضوع تانى ليه اشمعنا موضوع ده اللى المشاركات بتتنقل فيه مش ده تعتبر اهانه والا ايه كما لو ان هنا سله مهملات انا احتج على هذا احتج على اى مشاركات من موضوع اخر ويلزم شطب جميع المشاركات الدخيله هنا

----------


## ابو منيف

عودا حميدا اخوي يوسف 0000

----------


## كينج

فى انتظارك ياايسموا

----------


## كينج

ياريت حد يقدر يمنع نقل المشاركات من موضوع تحليل الاسواق المشتركه الى هنا الموضوع ده مالوش علاقه بيه خالص

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم الحمدالله علي سلامتكم شباب كيفكم ان شاء الله بخير لك وحشه ياعماد

----------


## كينج

الله يسلمك حبيبى الحمد لله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

حمدالله على السلامة يا كينج 
وحمدالله على السلامة يا يوسف 
وعقبال ايسمو ان شاء الله 
المنتدى نور بيكم

----------


## كينج

الله يسلمك ان شاء الله نطمن على ايسموا زى مااطمنا على يوسف

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم  
إيه الموضوع ده 
أنا لسه أخد بالي دلوقتي إن كل مشاركاتي إتنقلت هنا 
والله حاجة غريبة فعلا

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم  
> إيه الموضوع ده 
> أنا لسه أخد بالي دلوقتي إن كل مشاركاتي إتنقلت هنا 
> والله حاجة غريبة فعلا

  اتعدل يا موقوف انت و هو ازيك يا جو
ازيك يا عماد
شكرا لمن سال عنا
شكرا اخي عبد الكريم

----------


## yousefh

أنا إشتريت يورو من 1.3210
إيه رأيك يا إسمو ؟

----------


## esmo

> أنا إشتريت يورو من 1.3210
> إيه رأيك يا إسمو ؟

  برافو عليك
نقطة ممتازة
اتوقع غدا صعود غير متوقع

----------


## esmo

و ازيد كمان في التوقعات
و للمتابعة
اليورو 1.32 لو جابها هتكون اقل نقطة في الاسبوع (لو الاسبوع)
و الانجليزي لو جاب 1.52 برضه هتكون لو الاسبوع و الله اعلم
و الارتفاعات ستكون جباااارة

----------


## كينج

حبيبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## كينج

> و ازيد كمان في التوقعات
> و للمتابعة
> اليورو 1.32 لو جابها هتكون اقل نقطة في الاسبوع (لو الاسبوع)
> و الانجليزي لو جاب 1.52 برضه هتكون لو الاسبوع و الله اعلم
> و الارتفاعات ستكون جباااارة

  ارتفعات ايه ياايسموا فى الاسترلينى ولحد كام علشان انا مظبط بيع من 5350

----------


## كينج

ايسمووووووووووووووا انت فيييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## esmo

> ارتفعات ايه ياايسموا فى الاسترلينى ولحد كام علشان انا مظبط بيع من 5350

  حبيبي عمدة
اولا مبروك الافراج
ثانيا بالنسبة للارتفاعات المفروض ما نعملش حاجة الا لما تبدأ الارتفاعات تأخد مسارها يعني نشوف بوادرها الاول
يعني الهبوط ينتهي الاول و بعدين نبدأ نتكلم ع الارتفاعات

----------


## كينج

اليورو رجع ينزل والاسترلينى رجع ينزل قولت اخلص وارجع اخد تانى لما يصحح لكن يظهر مش ناوى يصحح وهايضحك علينا والا ايه

----------


## كينج

يانهار ابيض على الدهب شارخ يامعلم

----------


## كينج

الدهب رايح فيييييييييييييين

----------


## esmo

> الدهب رايح فيييييييييييييين

  

> يانهار ابيض على الدهب شارخ يامعلم

  

> اليورو رجع ينزل والاسترلينى رجع ينزل قولت اخلص وارجع اخد تانى لما يصحح لكن يظهر مش ناوى يصحح وهايضحك علينا والا ايه

  بالنسبة لي
ارى الصعود قادم قادم لا محالة
اعتقد ان هذه هي اخر الهبوط

----------


## كينج

شويه شويه هاتقول اكتب التقرير و بعديآ اتفضلو بالاسئله

----------


## yousefh

مرفق شارت

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك 5350 كويسه يايوسف نظبط ونتوكل على الله

----------


## كينج

ياعم ايسموا ماتقولنا توقعاتك الصعود لحد فين

----------


## yousefh

> ايه رايك 5350 كويسه يايوسف نظبط ونتوكل على الله

 المشكلة يا عماد إن إحنا عندنا مستوى 38.2 على 1.5261
وقدمنا حالتين 
قد يكون الهبوط على الباوند الأن ما هو إلا تصحيح فيبو 38.2 للموجة الصاعدة من 1.4797
والمنتهية في 1.5522 .... وفي هذه الحالة فإن الباوند لن يكتفي بـ 1.5350 
والحالة الثانية
أنه قد يصل إلى 1.5350 ويرتد منها مرة أخرى ولن يتأكد الإتجاه العام الهابط إلا بكسر 1.5158 و الإغلاق أسفلها 
من رأي تتابع السوق لتختار أفضل نقاط الدخول 
( يمكن رؤية النقاط المذكورة في الشارت المرفق سابقا ) على 4 ساعات

----------


## ابو منيف

مجددا عودا حميدا للاخوان 
ايسمو ويوسف وكينج 00000000

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

والله عال لسه نايمين لحد دلوقتى

----------


## yousefh

والله يا عماد ولا نايمين ولا حاجة 
بس الواحد بقى بيكسل يكتب مشاركة

----------


## كينج

انت هنا فى فضفضه مافيش حذف خالص اتكلم برحتك خش فى الموضوع ايه رايك فى تصحيح والا خلاص هبوط وبس

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى عنده دعم عند 190

----------


## yousefh

لأ دعم الباوند الموجود في المستويات دي
هو دعم فيبو 50 عند مستوى 1.5176 
وبالنسبة للتصحيح ممكن نشوف تصحيح قد يصل إلى 1.5280
ولكن هذا بالطبع بعد اخبار الدولار وبالذات مخزون النفط المتوقع أن يكون سلبي
كما يوجد إعلان اليوم عن قرار الفائدة للدولار ومتوقع بقائه كما هو

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير

----------


## yousefh

صباح النور

----------


## esmo

واضح ان النهاردة فيه حركات عنيفة مثل ما توقعت امس
و ارى الحركات ستكون شمالية و بعنف و الله اعلم
ثواني و اكتب النقرير هههههههههه ماشي يا عمدة؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

> صباح الخير

  صحى النوم صباح الفل

----------


## كينج

> واضح ان النهاردة فيه حركات عنيفة مثل ما توقعت امس
> و ارى الحركات ستكون شمالية و بعنف و الله اعلم
> ثواني و اكتب النقرير هههههههههه ماشي يا عمدة؟؟؟

  تفضلو بالاسئله

----------


## esmo

> صحى النوم صباح الفل

  صاحي ياخويا بس بتابع الشاشة و الاخبار عشان ارد عليك

----------


## كينج

لو كنا لسه فى الاوردرات ماكنوش نزلو كده

----------


## esmo

> لو كنا لسه فى الاوردرات ماكنوش نزلو كده

  مش كدة بالظبط بس الواحد ما بيصبرش على الربح قد ما بيصبر على الخسارة
يعني بنرضى بربح بسيط انما الخسارة دايمل تكون جامدة
المهم انك تقتنص الربح و لو حتى بسيط و تهرب
ربنا يسهل النهاردة و انا هقولكم على صفقاتي اول ما ادخل فيها
انا حاليا معنديش اي صفقة لاني بتابع الشاشة الاول
ابعت

----------


## كينج

مستنيك يا ايسموا

----------


## esmo

طيب نبدأ نسخن
مين عنده راي في الحاصل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

من متابعتي
زمان كان الدهب مرتبط طرديا مع الدولار
و لما اليورو و الانجليزي شدوا حيلهم على الدولار بعنف اتجه الدهب طرديا معاهم
الان ارى بوادر للعودة السابقة ايه رايكم؟

----------


## esmo

شايفين العنف في الارتداد

----------


## esmo

محدش هنا؟؟ في ايه؟؟؟ مالكم؟؟؟

----------


## yousefh

أنا عن نفسي أعتقد إننا هنشوف إرتفاع قوي للباوند بعد إغلاق الساعة الحالية 
حسب بعض الدراسات الزمنية التي أقوم بها وعلاقتها مع المتوسطات وتقاطعتها 
( بس الموضوع أنا مش متأكد منه بصراحة .. لإني لسه بحاول أدرس الموضوع )

----------


## esmo

> أنا عن نفسي أعتقد إننا هنشوف إرتفاع قوي للباوند بعد إغلاق الساعة الحالية 
> حسب بعض الدراسات الزمنية التي أقوم بها وعلاقتها مع المتوسطات وتقاطعتها 
> ( بس الموضوع أنا مش متأكد منه بصراحة .. لإني لسه بحاول أدرس الموضوع )

  انا موافقك طبعا على الارتفاعات و منتظره لاني اربط الاحداث مع الشاشة
هو صحيح مفيش احداث لغاية الان بس مع اول خبر حتى لو هايف هيضرب الشاشة لفووق و خصوصا اليورو و ستكون حركته اعنف من الباوند و الله اعلم
خبر الفايد الامريكي النهاردة اعتبره اهم حدث و سيحرك السوق بقوة

----------


## [email protected]

> واضح ان النهاردة فيه حركات عنيفة مثل ما توقعت امس
> و ارى الحركات ستكون شمالية و بعنف و الله اعلم
> ثواني و اكتب النقرير هههههههههه ماشي يا عمدة؟؟؟

 صباح الخير . انا من متابعين  موضوع مستر نور  الصامتين وكنت متابعه تحليلاتك بس ممكن اعرف انت حضرتك ليه بتقول فيه صعود اصلى شاريه يورو من فوق اوى  :Doh:

----------


## esmo

> صباح الخير . انا من متابعين موضوع مستر نور الصامتين وكنت متابعه تحليلاتك بس ممكن اعرف انت حضرتك ليه بتقول فيه صعود اصلى شاريه يورو من فوق اوى

  اهلا بيك يا عزيزي
الحقيقة انا بتاع تحليلات استسية فقط و لكن احترم الفني طبعا و مقتنع بعدة قواعد اساسية في تخيلاتي
منها مثلا ان اي صعود كبير لابد ان يليه هبوط و العكس صحيح لماذا؟؟ لانه توجد مرحلة اسمها جني الارباح و هذه المرحلة مهمة جدا لتحديد الاتجاه
و ايضا ان اي ترند ايا كان قابل للتغير بسبب خبر مفاجئ او حتى غير مفاجئ
الاتجاه العام يحدده مجموعة اخبار و انا اتابع هذه الاخبار و اعمل عليها و بما ان الاخبار العالمية كلها حروب و مناورات سياسية فان الاتجاه دائما لشراء النفط و الدهب و علاقتهما طردية مع اليورو و الباوند
عموما مع المناقشات سنستفيد من بعض باذن الله

----------


## [email protected]

> اهلا بيك يا عزيزي
> الحقيقة انا بتاع تحليلات استسية فقط و لكن احترم الفني طبعا و مقتنع بعدة قواعد اساسية في تخيلاتي
> منها مثلا ان اي صعود كبير لابد ان يليه هبوط و العكس صحيح لماذا؟؟ لانه توجد مرحلة اسمها جني الارباح و هذه المرحلة مهمة جدا لتحديد الاتجاه
> و ايضا ان اي ترند ايا كان قابل للتغير بسبب خبر مفاجئ او حتى غير مفاجئ
> الاتجاه العام يحدده مجموعة اخبار و انا اتابع هذه الاخبار و اعمل عليها و بما ان الاخبار العالمية كلها حروب و مناورات سياسية فان الاتجاه دائما لشراء النفط و الدهب و علاقتهما طردية مع اليورو و الباوند
> عموما مع المناقشات سنستفيد من بعض باذن الله

 متشكره لردك اخى.

----------


## esmo

الداو في ارتفاع مستمر

----------


## esmo

*ارتفاع أسعار المستهلكين خلال الربع الأول يزيد من التوقعات التي تشير لرفع جديد لأسعار الفائدة من قبل البنك المركزي الاسترالي* *هل هذا له معنى ؟ ايه رايكم؟؟*

----------


## كينج

هايرفع الاسترالى والدهب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

التحركات غريبة جدا على فكرة يا جماعة

----------


## esmo

تمام يا عمدة الله ينور و كمان ارتفاع شهية المخاطرة
يا ليون فعلا من امبارح الحركات فظيعة

----------


## esmo

ضرب ناااااااااااااار يا معلم

----------


## كينج

> ضرب ناااااااااااااار يا معلم

   :016:

----------


## yousefh

أنا الحمد لله خرجت من شراء اليورو
بصراحة الزوج ده أنا بكرهه 
خليني مع الباوند حبيبي

----------


## esmo

> 

  يعني صعود 50 نقطة في دقيقة

----------


## esmo

> أنا الحمد لله خرجت من شراء اليورو
> بصراحة الزوج ده أنا بكرهه 
> خليني مع الباوند حبيبي

  مبروك خروجك من اليورو
شايف ايه للباوند؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

العملات كلها طلعت فجاة حوالى 50 نقطة

----------


## كينج

نبيع الاسترلينى دلوقتى والا نستنى

----------


## yousefh

أنا عن نفسي هتوكل على الله وهبيع من 1.5249 
مع العلم أني بصراحة شايف 1.5350 ممكن أن يصل لها
بس عموما الحساب عندي يستحمل
ولو وصل 350 هعزز بيع 
وربنا يكرم

----------


## esmo

انا عن نفسي لن ابيع الان

----------


## كينج

انا هاستنى 5350

----------


## esmo

يا جماعة انا شايف لسة فيه صعود كبير
و حتى لو ما كملش محدش يرجع يلومني لان فوات فرصة افضل من المغامرة الغير محسوبة

----------


## yousefh

> انا هاستنى 5350

 هو ده الصح

----------


## كينج

> يا جماعة انا شايف لسة فيه صعود كبير
> و حتى لو ما كملش محدش يرجع يلومني لان فوات فرصة افضل من المغامرة الغير محسوبة

   :Good:

----------


## esmo

انا بقول لو حاجة معينة حصلت هنشوف ارتفاعات جااااااامدة جدا
ايه هي الحاجة دي هي تفعيل قرار مساعدة اليونان لو تم هيقلب الترابيززززززززززة بجد
نشوف

----------


## كينج

مين اللى كان حاطط صوره رمزيه لبرلنكى

----------


## esmo

> مين اللى كان حاطط صوره رمزيه لبرلنكى

  هههههههههههه
ليه؟؟

----------


## yousefh

إسمه جودت 
بس غير صورته الرمزية من 3 أو 4 أيام

----------


## كينج

بيتهيئلى ان مافيش حد بيدخل فى الفضه فى الدنيا الاهو والله من كام شهر شفت ليه مشاركه وكانت الصوره بتاعت برنانكى موجوده والله افتكرته هو الشخص اللى فى الصوره مش عارف هو مغرم بالفضه ليه مع انها معدن مالوش لازمه خالص

----------


## esmo

> بيتهيئلى ان مافيش حد بيدخل فى الفضه فى الدنيا الاهو والله من كام شهر شفت ليه مشاركه وكانت الصوره بتاعت برنانكى موجوده والله افتكرته هو الشخص اللى فى الصوره مش عارف هو مغرم بالفضه ليه مع انها معدن مالوش لازمه خالص

  نفض

----------


## lionofegypt2020

انا بعت اليورو ين والحمد لله نزل شوية اهو بجد عملات المجانين دول زى الفل
ياما الواحد خسر فيهم هههههههههه وبيحاول يكسب منهم برضو

----------


## كينج

> انا بعت اليورو ين والحمد لله نزل شوية اهو بجد عملات المجانين دول زى الفل
> ياما الواحد خسر فيهم هههههههههه وبيحاول يكسب منهم برضو

  مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مبرووووووووووووووك

 الله يبارك فيك يا كينج   واعتقد اليورو دولار الان فى وضع شراء   من 1.3210 بهدف 1.3260 ايه رايكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## esmo

راي يخطأ و يصيب
الخبر اللي فات ضد الدولار
اتوقع مهما حصل من هبوط سنرى صعود جامد اليوم مساء عند خروج اوروبا و انفراد امريكا بالتداول

----------


## esmo

حد موجود؟
انتو فين عايز اعرف رايكم

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير

----------


## brokensoul08

صباح الورد و الياسمين

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح الخير على الجميع ويوم موفق ان شاء الله 
مش هقول بالاسم احسن انسى حد

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه رأى يوسف وايسمو فى الباوند انا اشتريت عند 150 وقفلت عند 240

----------


## كينج

صباح النور

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

منور يا كينج ويا رب تكون صفقاتك كلها تمام

----------


## esmo

> ايه رأى يوسف وايسمو فى الباوند انا اشتريت عند 150 وقفلت عند 240

  ايه رايي ايه الف مبروك يا باشا اخطف و اجري دة مبدأ
اي هبوط هو فرصة للشراء من وجهة نظري

----------


## yousefh

جميل يا أبو أحمد 
أنا كمان إشتريت من 1.5150 بس الهدف بتاعي 1.5280

----------


## كينج

> منور يا كينج ويا رب تكون صفقاتك كلها تمام

   :Good:

----------


## esmo

> جميل يا أبو أحمد 
> أنا كمان إشتريت من 1.5150 بس الهدف بتاعي 1.5280

  اهه كدة بقى انت مش ع المبدأ (اخطف و اجري) ربنا يوفقك يا جو

----------


## esmo

اعتقد يا جو ان النقطة بتاعتك هتيجي و اكتر كمان مع دخول امريكا 2 ظهرا توقيت مصر

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ما شاء الله الكل يظهر عمل كده تسلم الايادى يوسف وايسمو وكينج 
وعموما اشتريت تانى من 204 وربنا يسهل 
والف مبروك للجميع

----------


## yousefh

> اهه كدة بقى انت مش ع المبدأ (اخطف و اجري) ربنا يوفقك يا جو

 لأ يا إسمو أنا ماشي عى المبدأ
لإني دخلت بيع من 1.5250 و خرجت منه 1.5210
لإني عارف إنه لازم يرتد من 1.5250 
بس متأكد بارضوه إنه هيكمل صعود

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك فى الدهب يايوسف

----------


## [email protected]

صباح الخير على الجميع.ممكن اعرف اقصى صعود لليورو اليوم؟ مع  الشكر.

----------


## esmo

> لأ يا إسمو أنا ماشي عى المبدأ
> لإني دخلت بيع من 1.5250 و خرجت منه 1.5210
> لإني عارف إنه لازم يرتد من 1.5250 
> بس متأكد بارضوه إنه هيكمل صعود

  االه اكبر معلم يا جو و الله

----------


## esmo

> صباح الخير على الجميع.ممكن اعرف اقصى صعود لليورو اليوم؟ مع الشكر.

 صباح الخير
 انتي لسة ما خلصتيش اليورو؟؟
طيب انتي شارية من كام؟

----------


## yousefh

> ايه رايك فى الدهب يايوسف

 والله يا عماد أنا لا أتداول في الدهب نهائيا
لعدم تأكدي من إذا كان حلال أو حرام
فبريح دماغي و أبعد عنه 
عموما أعتقد إنه إلى هبوط كبير
و أقصى إرتفاع ليه 1172

----------


## على الله توكلت

مشكــورين اخواني

----------


## [email protected]

> صباح الخير
>  انتي لسة ما خلصتيش اليورو؟؟
> طيب انتي شارية من كام؟

 شاريه من 3460 :Cry Smile:

----------


## yousefh

اليورو أعتقد ليه مستوى مهم 1.3270
ولو كسره ممكن نشوف 1.3320 خلال اليوم

----------


## كينج

> والله يا عماد أنا لا أتداول في الدهب نهائيا
> لعدم تأكدي من إذا كان حلال أو حرام
> فبريح دماغي و أبعد عنه 
> عموما أعتقد إنه إلى هبوط كبير
> و أقصى إرتفاع ليه 1172

  خالى هو اللى داخل مش انا

----------


## esmo

تحليل بسيط
اليورو بالذات في مرحلة عنق زجاجة الضغوط الاقتصادية لليونان و البرتغال و اسبانيا و كمان ايطاليا بتضغط على اليورو كثرة عدد الدول هذه تعطي قوة لليورو لانها لو دولة واحدة كان الموضوع اسهل
كيف تعطي قوة لليورو لانه اصبح لابد و حتما ان تحل المشكلة لانها اصبحت تهدد اوروبا بالكامل اذن غصب عن الجميع لا يوجد سوى دعم هذه الدول و الوقوف بجانبها من قبل باقي الدول و خاصة المانيا التي تضغط فقط لتعزيز وضعها في المنطقة و لا ننسى بعض التصريحات الايجابية لخطة البرتغال و اسبانيا الاقتصادية و هو ما ادى للصعود الجزئي الحاصل حاليا
اي تلميح لقرار معين بهذا الخصوص سيصعد بالباوند بدرجة كبيرة و هذا ما اتوقع حدوثه اليوم او غدا على الاكثر و مع صعود الباوند سيلحق به الانجليزي فقط للارتباط غير الوثيق بينهما و ليس لقوة في الانجليزي فلها مشاكلها هي ايضا
نرى ما سيحدث

----------


## كينج

> شاريه من 3460

  ربنا معاكى

----------


## yousefh

> خالى هو اللى داخل مش انا

 ياسيدي على عيني وعلى رأسي
أنا مش قصدي حاجة
بالرغم إن معظم الفتوى محلله المتاجرة فيه
بس أنا شخصيا بحب أبعد عن الحاجات إللي مش متأكد منها 
وكمان الدهب بحسه غدار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد يا عماد إن الدهب ممكن نشوفه 1152 خلال الأسبوع القادم

----------


## كينج

انا مدى اوردر لميت على 5350 ايه رايكم

----------


## esmo

> شاريه من 3460

  النقطة مش بعيد اوي يعني و هتيجي ان شاء الله قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعي او مع الافتتاح على الاكثر و انا لو منك اعمل شوية سكالبنج كدة لزيادة رصيدي و يوسف ممكن يساعدك في كدة لانه متألق في الناحية دي  

> ياسيدي على عيني وعلى رأسي
> أنا مش قصدي حاجة
> بالرغم إن معظم الفتوى محلله المتاجرة فيه
> بس أنا شخصيا بحب أبعد عن الحاجات إللي مش متأكد منها 
> وكمان الدهب بحسه غدار

  صحيح كلامك الدهب غدار انا حاسس كدة انه رجع زي زمان ربط نفسه بالدولار طرديا و تخلى عن اليورو مجرد احساس مش متأكد منه

----------


## esmo

الداو في العلالي و الدولار اندكس نااااازل

----------


## yousefh

> انا مدى اوردر لميت على 5350 ايه رايكم

 جميل يا عماد بس حاول تستفيد من تحركات اليوم ولا تنتظر السوق أن يصل لنقطة دخولك
أو حتى تدخل على عملات تانية

----------


## [email protected]

اصلى اشتريت يورو تاننى وكده ممكن يكون فارق سالب 100 بين الصفقتين ومحتاره اقفل على الخساره ولا استنى يمكن يكون فيه شويه صعود ويعوض شويه .

----------


## yousefh

> اصلى اشتريت يورو تاننى وكده ممكن يكون فارق سالب 100 بين الصفقتين ومحتاره اقفل على الخساره ولا استنى يمكن يكون فيه شويه صعود ويعوض شويه .

 في طريقة أنا بتبعها لما يكون السوق ليه تذبذب
بالرغم من أنني لا أحب الهدج 
يعني إنت مثلا عندك حاليا عقدين شراء
ممكن كل لما السعر يوصل لنقطة قوية مثل دعم أو منطقة إرتداد
تدخلي بعقد أو إتنين حسب ما إنت عايزة وتخدي 20 أو 30 نقطة وتخرجي
وتكرري الموضوع ده مع كل نقطة قوية
ويبقى منها أرباح ومنها بتزودي المرجن أو ممكن تكسبي أكتر من خسائر الشراء
وتغلقي الشراء ويكون في ربح بارضوة 
المهم طبعا إن العمليات الجديدة تكون عكس العقود المفتوحة حاليا
وتكوني متأكدة من وجهة العملة في فترة الدخول

----------


## كينج

انت بتشتغل على ايه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

يعني أنا مثلا دلوقتي شاري باوند من 1.5150
ودخلت بيع من 1.5250 وخرجت 1.5210 بربح 40 نقطة
يبقى أنا أعتبر غيرت مكان دخولي على الشارء من 1.5150 إلى 1.5110

----------


## [email protected]

> في طريقة أنا بتبعها لما يكون السوق ليه تذبذب
> بالرغم من أنني لا أحب الهدج 
> يعني إنت مثلا عندك حاليا عقدين شراء
> ممكن كل لما السعر يوصل لنقطة قوية مثل دعم أو منطقة إرتداد
> تدخلي بعقد أو إتنين حسب ما إنت عايزة وتخدي 20 أو 30 نقطة وتخرجي
> وتكرري الموضوع ده مع كل نقطة قوية
> ويبقى منها أرباح ومنها بتزودي المرجن أو ممكن تكسبي أكتر من خسائر الشراء
> وتغلقي الشراء ويكون في ربح بارضوة 
> المهم طبعا إن العمليات الجديدة تكون عكس العقود المفتوحة حاليا
> وتكوني متأكدة من وجهة العملة في فترة الدخول

 متشكره ليك اولا . وهو فعلا انا بجمع ب20 نقطه من عم او مقاومه وبقفل بس الصفقه دى لزقه بغرا معايا واحترت معاها

----------


## كينج

ايه المؤشر اللى بتشتغل عليه يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> ايه المؤشر اللى بتشتغل عليه يا يوسف

 أنا بستخدم المتوسطات وتقاطعتها لإن بصراحة المتوسطات تعتبر أصدق مؤشر في الأسواق
فهي غير مبنية على توقعات ولكن مبنية على متوسط السعر في فترة معينة
وبستخدم معها الأستوكاستك لمعرفة مناطق التشبع

----------


## كينج

ابعت الملفات يا يوسف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا قفلت واشتريت كندى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

براحة لقيت اليورو بدا يرمى والكندى بيطلع رحت عاكس 
فى حاجة غريبة فى السوق دلوقتى

----------


## كينج

كندى ايه ياعم

----------


## esmo

> براحة لقيت اليورو بدا يرمى والكندى بيطلع رحت عاكس 
> فى حاجة غريبة فى السوق دلوقتى

  مناورة من اليورو الى الصعود ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

إتفضل بس خد بالك الموضوع كبير ويطول شرحه
في موضوع للأخ مليون دولار .. شرح فيه الموضوع ده بطريقة ممتازة
بص ده لينك هيفهمك موضوع المتوسطات والعلاقات الزمنية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93571.html
والملف في المرفقات
ضعه في templates

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> كندى ايه ياعم

 اقصد انى قفلت عملية شرا الباوند الاخيرة 
واشتريت دولار كندى وعكست الباوند بيع

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> مناورة من اليورو الى الصعود ان شاء الله

 اصل اليورو دلوقتى لما بيرمى الرمية دى بيكون فى حاجة مش تصحيح طبيعى 
وانا بقيس السوق 
وخلينا رايحيين جايين عليهم احسن من انتظار هدف معين سواء فى الشرا او فى البيع

----------


## yousefh

خد بالك يا أبو أحمد
عشان في حديث لكارني محافظ بنك كندا الساعة 2:30 جرينتش

----------


## esmo

> اصل اليورو دلوقتى لما بيرمى الرمية دى بيكون فى حاجة مش تصحيح طبيعى 
> وانا بقيس السوق 
> وخلينا رايحيين جايين عليهم احسن من انتظار هدف معين سواء فى الشرا او فى البيع

  كلامك صح و اؤيده ابو احمد

----------


## esmo

كمان نص ساعة تريشيه هيظبط المسائل

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

تسلم يا يوسف انا قفلته خلاص على 20 نقطة وبارك الله فيما رزق

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> كلامك صح و اؤيده ابو احمد

 شكرا يا ايسمو على التأييد والحمدلله قفلنا الكندى ورجعنا اشترينا الباوند من 20 ومن هنا 20 مش وحش لغاية نقطة معينة نديله عقد بيع كبير ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

على فكرة فى مناظرة فى بريطانيا اليوم الساعة 7 تقريبا بتوقيت جيرانتيش 
واحتمال دى اللى تنزل الباوند الليلة بعد ما يخلص صعوده

----------


## كينج

شوفو الهامبرجر بيتعمل ازاى http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=h4A8...eature=related

----------


## yousefh

> شوفو الهامبرجر بيتعمل ازاى

 الناس دي معندهاش رحمة
فالحين بس يعملوا مظاهرات و ندوات عن حقوق الكلاب والقطط 
لكن مش مهم عندهم لما يفرموا بقرة حية عشان ياكلوا

----------


## [email protected]

هو اليورو ناوى على ايه كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yousefh

خبر إعانات البطالة بعد 20 دقيقة
وهو أهم اخبار اليوم

----------


## yousefh

الحمد لله تم تحقيق هدف الباوند 1.5280

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه رايكم نقفل شرا الباوند عند 320 لان المنطقة دى متوسط 55 على الاربع ساعات والدايلى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لو خبر اعانات البطالة جاء سلبى هيضعف الدولار 
ولو جاء ايجابى هيفتح شهية المخاطرة 
وفى كلتا الحالتين يعتبر فى صالح الشرا حتى الان 
ولا ايه رايكم

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق هدف الباوند 1.5280

  مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## yousefh

> ايه رايكم نقفل شرا الباوند عند 320 لان المنطقة دى متوسط 55 على الاربع ساعات والدايلى

 أنا مؤيد لصعود الباوند إلى 1.5350 
لكن أنا خرجت عند هدفي 1.5280 لإن النقطة دي منطقة إرتداد قوية
وكسرها يعكس الإتجاه والإغلاق أسفلها يؤيد إستمرار الهبوط

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق هدف الباوند 1.5280

 الف مبروك ليك ولكل اللى دخل شرا 
وعقبال اللى بعده ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> مبرووووووووووووووك

 الله يبارك فيك يا عمدة   

> الف مبروك ليك ولكل اللى دخل شرا 
> وعقبال اللى بعده ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا أبو أحمد
وعقبال الجميع بإذن الله

----------


## yousefh

الخبر سلبي للدولار

----------


## كينج

الخبر سلبى

----------


## yousefh

ليس سلبي بالقدر الكافي 
فهو أحسن من السابق و أكبر من المتوقع

----------


## كينج

ناخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من هنا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لا احبذ البيع من هذا المكان يا كينج فى الكيبل اعتقد لسه فى صعود قادم بعد كسر الهاى

----------


## كينج

اخد خلاص

----------


## yousefh

> ناخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من هنا

 لا يا عماد 
عندما يكون السعر في منطقة إرتداد
من الأفضل الإنتظار

----------


## كينج

خلصت على مكسب 5 بنط

----------


## كينج

سعر الارتداد كام

----------


## كينج

سعر الارتداد كام يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

1.5280

----------


## كينج

ماكنتش فارقه يايوسف 80 من 76 يارب يجبها تانى

----------


## yousefh

عندما تكون هناك منطقة إرتداد يا عماد
لا أقصد بذلك الإرتداد إتجاه معين 
ولكن ممكن نشوف إرتداد صعود أو هبوط 
يعني أنا مثلا متوقع إننا ممكن نشوف 1.56 على الباوند
بس مش معنى كده إني أشتري من المستويات إللي إحنا فيها دي
لإنه ممكن يرتد لأسفل إرتداد كبير 
المشكلة مع مستوى 1.5280 إن في ناس بتشتري وناس تانية بتبيع في نفس المستوى

----------


## كينج

فين ايسموا و يوسف

----------


## esmo

انا هنا بس ساعات بغيب بعمل شوية حاجات بس موجود من فترة لاخرى

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى رايح فين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يسهل وينزل الباوند ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

معاك يا عماد
معلش كنت نايم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

بتنام كتير اوى يا يوسف صحصح

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى خلاص استكفى والا لسه والنقطه اللى بعد 5350 كام

----------


## yousefh

> بتنام كتير اوى يا يوسف صحصح

 معلش أصل أنا مواعيدي غيركم
أصل أنا عندي إعتقاد بإن أفضل مناطق للدخول على الباوند بتكون في مواعيد شرق أسيا

----------


## yousefh

> الاسترلينى خلاص استكفى والا لسه والنقطه اللى بعد 5350 كام

 بص يا عماد ..
لغاية دلوقتي المؤشرات على الإسترليني بتقول شراء
بس حتى الأن الوجهة العامة هبوط 
لو مكنتش دخلت بيع عند 1.5350
يبقى إستنى خروج أمريكا من السوق
وبعدها أقولك أفضل مناطق الدخول

----------


## yousefh

ركز دلوقتي مع دعم 1.5316 لو بقى فوقه ممكن نرى 1.5350 - 70
لو كسره هنرجع تاني 1.5280 
والكلام ده موقتا حتى خروج أمريكا

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## [email protected]

طيب ممكن اعرف من جضرتك يايوسف اليورو ممكن يروح على فين ؟ لانى محتاره اقفل على خساره ولا اعمل هدج"وانا بكره الهدج "

----------


## yousefh

> طيب ممكن اعرف من جضرتك يايوسف اليورو ممكن يروح على فين ؟ لانى محتاره اقفل على خساره ولا اعمل هدج"وانا بكره الهدج "

 المشكلة الأن سواء لليورو أو الباوند .. إن الصورة مش واضحة
لكن عموما اليورو الأن وضعه أقرب للبيع

----------


## yousefh

أنا عن نفسي بعت اليورو من 1.3270
وسبق وذكرت إن اليورو لو أغلق أسفل 1.3270 يكون بيعه جيد
والباوند قلت إنه لو وصل 1.5350 يكون للبيع أقرب
على المستوى اليومي
وأعتقد إنه مرفق شارت بالكلام ده صفحة 16

----------


## كينج

خروج امريكا الساعه كام بتوقيت جرنيتش

----------


## yousefh

8 جرينتش
10 مصر 
بس خد بالك
دخول أستراليا الساعة 11 جرينتش - 1 مصر
دخول طوكيو 12:00 جرينتش - 2 مصر 
وكل ده و إحنا لسه في الشوط الأول وجرينتش هي إللي غلبه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

المناظرة الان على قناة البى بى سى

----------


## yousefh

ممكن يا أبو احمد لو قدرت تنقل لنا وقائع المناظرة نبقى شاكرين
لإني الأن قاعد في كافيه لو طلبت يغيروا قناة الاغاني ويجيبوا على قناة BBC
ممكن يدبحوني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

تؤمرنى يا يوسف هى عموما لسه بادئة حالا

----------


## كينج

بيقولو ايه يا فوركساوى عربى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

حتى الان الحديث كله عن الازمة الاقتصادية وسبل مواجتها لكل منهم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

المهم فى المناظرة دى هى نتيجة الاستطلاع بعد كده

----------


## كينج

بيقولو ايه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

حاليا النشرة قطعوا المناظرة

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

متابعة المناظرة عن طريق البث المباشر للبى بى سى عربية http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/tvandrad...treaming.shtml

----------


## yousefh

يا جماعة بالنسبة للباوند ممكن نشوف إرتفاع كاذب في الساعات القادمة
وأعتقد إنها هتكون فرصة جيدة للبيع

----------


## كينج

الارتفاع الكاذب لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

> الارتفاع الكاذب لحد سعر كام

 أعتقد إرتفاعات بسيطة 1.5350 - 85
أنا مقدرش أقولك بالضبط كام لإن ذي لما قلتلك دي إرتفاعات كاذبة
يعني مش تصحيح عشان أقولك هيبقى كام بالضبط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

يعنى 5385

----------


## yousefh

أيوة و أعتقد 1.5385 أقصى تقدير

----------


## yousefh

عماد إنت بايع من سعر كام ؟

----------


## فوركس سعودي

اليوم سنشاهد هبوط قوي للباوند بسبب الاغلاق الشهري والاسبوعي

----------


## كينج

> عماد إنت بايع من سعر كام ؟

  5256

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى فاتح على الرابع

----------


## كينج

الساعه اتقدمت ساعه فى مصر

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير

----------


## كينج

صباح النور

----------


## esmo

انا شايف فرصة ممتازة حاليا بيع usa/jpy خطف 40 - 50 نقطة

----------


## yousefh

إنتوا ما بتفضفضوش ليه؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## esmo

مش عارف يلا نفضفض احنا
ايه رايك في الين؟؟

----------


## yousefh

الين
سواء على الدولار او الإسترليني
الأفضل الإبتعاد عنه اليومين دول

----------


## yousefh

بالنسبة للباوند حبيبي
أعتقد إننا هنودع مستويات 1.53 النهاردة

----------


## esmo

> بالنسبة للباوند حبيبي
> أعتقد إننا هنودع مستويات 1.53 النهاردة

  لفوق ولا لتحت؟

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله 
لتحت

----------


## yousefh

والله أعلم ممكن يكون الوداع ده بعد إغلاق الساعة الحالية

----------


## esmo

اتمنى ذلك لان شكلك بايع
بس انا ليا اعتقاد تاني
انا مش بمشي ضد التيار بس انت عارف انا ليا دماغ معينة
شايف الانجليزي و اليورو لفوق و مش متوقع نزول خالص يعني هايات كل يوم بتكون لوهات اليوم اللي بعده
ربنا يخيب ظني عشان محدش يخسر من البايعين
عن نفسي هستنى خبر الساعة 3.30 ممكن الشاشة تتهز شوية لتحت و هشتري انا حاليا معنديش عملة

----------


## yousefh

أنا بايع من 1.5380

----------


## esmo

يا يوسف خلي بالك مشاكل اوروبا في طريقها للحل و البيانات ايجابية لخطط البرتغال و اسبانيا و بيثنوا عليها و كمان مشكلة اليونان سيتم تفعيل حلها هذا ما تم اعلانه و كلها اخبار في صالح اليورو و شريكه الباوند
ربنا يوفق الجميع بدون خساير

----------


## esmo

طيب ما تحاول تقفل العملية دي و تدخل تاني بيع على الاقل يبقى ضمنت حاجة

----------


## yousefh

> يا يوسف خلي بالك مشاكل اوروبا في طريقها للحل و البيانات ايجابية لخطط البرتغال و اسبانيا و بيثنوا عليها و كمان مشكلة اليونان سيتم تفعيل حلها هذا ما تم اعلانه و كلها اخبار في صالح اليورو و شريكه الباوند
> ربنا يوفق الجميع بدون خساير

 أنا عارف الكلام ده كله يا إسمو
بس أنا بدخل عمليات يومية وما ببيتش عمليات

----------


## yousefh

عموما أنا ناوي أخرج من العملية 1.5280

----------


## esmo

> عموما أنا ناوي أخرج من العملية 1.5280

  طيب ما انت ممكن تقسم ربح الـ 95 نقطة دول على مرحلتين على الاقل لو التانية عكست يبقى دي تشيل دي و في نفس الوقت انت ماشي برضه في اتجاهك
عموما اتمنالك الخير

----------


## yousefh

قصدك الـ 100 نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## esmo

> قصدك الـ 100 نقطة

  يا سااااااتر كلاسيكي بحت ما بتسبش حقك ابدا
ما هو الـ 5 نقط الفرق دول بتوعي عشان هقولك ابببببببعت

----------


## yousefh

> يا سااااااتر كلاسيكي بحت ما بتسبش حقك ابدا
> ما هو الـ 5 نقط الفرق دول بتوعي عشان هقولك ابببببببعت

 هههههههههههه
والله هو موضوع تعود يا إسمو
أصل أنا متعود أحدد هدفي قبل دخولي
وعلى الأساس ده بحط 100 نقطة فرق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## esmo

الهزة دي بسبب دخول امريكا الساعة 3 توقيت مصر و كمان نص ساعة دخول البورصة مع مجموعة الاخبار المنتظرة
انا شايف دي نقطة شراء للباوند بالذات و هشتري دلوقتي ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله يكمل نزول عشان خاطر يوسف حبيبي و بعدين يطلع عشاني انا بقى

----------


## yousefh

هو مصر دلوقتي +3 جرينتش

----------


## esmo

اه يا يوسف

----------


## كينج

يايوسف صحصح على طول نايم كده

----------


## yousefh

> يايوسف صحصح على طول نايم كده

 ههههههههه
عملت إيه بعت من 1.5385 ولا لأ
طمني

----------


## esmo

> يايوسف صحصح على طول نايم كده

  يوسف بيقعد يحلل لما دماغه تسيح و بعدها يدي الاوردر و ينااااااااااام

----------


## كينج

بايع من 5256

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف بيقعد يحلل لما دماغه تسيح و بعدها يدي الاوردر و ينااااااااااام

 والله فعلا ده إللي بيحصل يا إسمو
أصل مش بحلل الباوند وبس
انا بحلل جميع العملات المتعلقة بيه
وبعد كده أخرج عملية واحدة على الباوند و أدخل بعقد كبير
من غير إستوب
وبعد كده أنام  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> بايع من 5256

 ليه كده يا عماد أنا مش قيلك ما تستعجلش في البيع
وما تبعش تحت 1.5270
وقيلك ممكن نشوف 1.5350 و 1.5385 
حاول بعد كده ما تستعجلش عشان تدخل من مستويات مضمونة

----------


## كينج

> ليه كده يا عماد أنا مش قيلك ما تستعجلش في البيع
> وما تبعش تحت 1.5270
> وقيلك ممكن نشوف 1.5350 و 1.5385 
> حاول بعد كده ما تستعجلش عشان تدخل من مستويات مضمونة

  ماشى يايوسف كده خدنا الثقه فيك المره اللى جايه نمشى مع بعض بس تبقى تقول قبليها

----------


## yousefh

> ماشى يايوسف كده خدنا الثقه فيك المره اللى جايه نمشى مع بعض بس تبقى تقول قبليها

 والله يا عماد ده كلام أنا أعتز بيه
بس بالنسبة لموضوع الدخول و الخروج يرجعلك
أنا دايما بقول المناطق المهمه لليوم ومناطق الإرتداد
وإتجاه اليوم إذا كان هبوط ولا صعود
وإنت بقه تتعامل معاها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

موضوع تغيير التوقيت ده مبهدلني وملخبطني
خصوصا إني بعتمد على الوقت في التحليل

----------


## كينج

> والله يا عماد ده كلام أنا أعتز بيه
> بس بالنسبة لموضوع الدخول و الخروج يرجعلك
> أنا دايما بقول المناطق المهمه لليوم ومناطق الإرتداد
> وإتجاه اليوم إذا كان هبوط ولا صعود
> وإنت بقه تتعامل معاها

  كده   :Good:

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن السوق مش هيتجاوب مع الخبر بأكتر من كده
بسبب إن في خبرين نتائجهم مثل المتوقع
وخبر أقل من المتوقع بحاجة بسيطة 
أظن السوق هيكمل في إتجاهه الطبيعي

----------


## esmo

بص الداو نزل و ادولار اندكس برضه نزل
واحد فيهم هيكمل و التاني هيرد بس الواضح ان الداو هيطلع
الخبر سلبي على الداو و هو دة سبب نزول الداو انما الدولار اندكس اتجاهه اصلا نزول و الله اعلم

----------


## كينج

حللت يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى اخره كام يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد أخره 1.5345
وأعتقد كمان إن الإرتداد ده سببه اليورو 
بسبب إغلاقه 4 ساعات فوق 1.3324

----------


## yousefh

أنا حاسس بالباوند عايز ينزل
بس اليورو و السويسري مش مساعدينه

----------


## esmo

انا اسف يا عماد واضح ان كلامي قلقك
دي وجهات نظر 50% تخطأ و 50% تصيب

----------


## كينج

والا يهمك ياايسموا بس ايه هو كلامك ههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

يا حبيب قلبي يا بوند
تم تحقيق الهدف والحمد لله 
و إلي مزيد من الهبوط بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

الدهب رايك فى ايه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

والله يا عماد أن مبحبش أحلل أي حاجة ممكن تتخذ كملاذ أمن 
بس عموما هو حاليا في حالة تشبع و أعتقد إن هبوطه أقرب جدا
و أعتقد إن في أسوء الحالات ممكن نشوفه 1183.8 قبل الهبوط

----------


## yousefh

بالنسبة للباوند إذا لم يغلق أسفل 1.5270
أعتقد إنه قد يرتد لـ 1.5320 - 1.5350 
لإكمال نموذج جديد للهبوط

----------


## كينج

> بالنسبة للباوند إذا لم يغلق أسفل 1.5270
> أعتقد إنه قد يرتد لـ 1.5320 - 1.5350 
> لإكمال نموذج جديد للهبوط

  اغلاق ساعه والا اربع سعات والا يوم والا اسبوع اى اغلاق يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> اغلاق ساعه والا اربع سعات والا يوم والا اسبوع اى اغلاق يايوسف

 أنا دايما بتكلم بإغلاق 4 ساعات
لكن لو أغلق يوم ما يضرش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

يبقى الساعه 8 بتوقيت مصر صح

----------


## yousefh

تمام

----------


## كينج

فاضل 10 دقائق على الاربع سعات

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف انتو بتروحوا فين

----------


## un007

انا معاك هنا يا كينج انت مصرى صح 
على فكرة انا مصرى برضوه واسمى احمد

----------


## كينج

> انا معاك هنا يا كينج انت مصرى صح 
> على فكرة انا مصرى برضوه واسمى احمد

  مرحباااااااا ابو احمد ايو انا مصرى اصيل

----------


## yousefh

معاك يا عماد

----------


## كينج

ها ايه الاخبار الاربع سعات خلصوا خلاص

----------


## yousefh

أيوة يا عماد

----------


## yousefh

إنت الوقتي خسارتك كام

----------


## كينج

ايوه ايه تحليلك

----------


## كينج

88 فى الحساب والحساب التانى 55

----------


## yousefh

> 88 فى الحساب والحساب التانى 55

 ليه يا عم الحج إنت مش بتقول بايع من 1.5256

----------


## كينج

وواحد تانى من 5191

----------


## كينج

المجموع حتى الان 91

----------


## yousefh

بص يا عماد
خد بالك إن إغلاق اليوم النهاردة هيبقى إغلاق إسبوعي وشهري 
لو الباوند أغلق فوق 1.5270 أعتقد إنه ممكن يرجع يختبر الترند الصاعد المكسور
والأهم من الباوند ... اليورو لو أغلق فوق 1.3280 خطر 
لو حسابك يستحمل سيبهم للإسبوع الجاي

----------


## كينج

ياعم انت طلبت حاجه وحد اتاخر عليك اومر

----------


## كينج

> بص يا عماد
> خد بالك إن إغلاق اليوم النهاردة هيبقى إغلاق إسبوعي وشهري 
> لو الباوند أغلق فوق 1.5270 أعتقد إنه ممكن يرجع يختبر الترند الصاعد المكسور
> والأهم من الباوند ... اليورو لو أغلق فوق 1.3280 خطر 
> لو حسابك يستحمل سيبهم للإسبوع الجاي

  اوكى

----------


## yousefh

شارت الباوند على 4 ساعات

----------


## كينج

يايوسف خلى بالك من احمد واى حاجه يطلبها منك اعملهاله على طوووووووووووووول الراجل من طنطا

----------


## yousefh

> يايوسف خلى بالك من احمد واى حاجه يطلبها منك اعملهاله على طوووووووووووووول الراجل من طنطا

 على عيني و على رأسي

----------


## [email protected]

ممكن طلب رخم .لو عندى استراتيجيه  عايزه اظبطها  على المنصه اعمل ايه؟   ومعلش ياريت بالتفاصيل .واكون شاكره .

----------


## un007

متشكر يا كينج هيه ديه رجالة مصر بجد :D انا احمد

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن طلب رخم .لو عندى استراتيجيه عايزه اظبطها على المنصه اعمل ايه؟ ومعلش ياريت بالتفاصيل .واكون شاكره .

 إمتداد الملف إية؟

----------


## un007

انت منين يا معلم يوسف

----------


## yousefh

من مصر يا باشا

----------


## [email protected]

واحده rar وكمان واحده  وzip

----------


## un007

طيب انا جديد فى السوق ده لسه خام معرفش حاجة تنصحنى بايه فى الاول كده

----------


## yousefh

> واحده rar وكمان واحده وzip

 والله أنا قاعد أقول لنفسي يارب ماتقولي RAR  :Regular Smile: 
عموما الملف الـ RAR & ZIP دول ملفات مضغوطة
لازم تفكي ضغطها الأول
وبعد كده هتلاقي ملفات جواها 
هي دي الملفات إللي أنا بسأل على إمتدادها

----------


## yousefh

> طيب انا جديد فى السوق ده لسه خام معرفش حاجة تنصحنى بايه فى الاول كده

 أنصحك تفتح حساب تجريبي الأول
و إياك تتعامل بفلوس حقيقة من البداية 
ممكن تحمل منصة تداول ذي AL Trade مثلا
وأول لما تفتحها هيدلك إزاي تعمل حساب تجريبي

----------


## un007

ماشى شكرا يا  جميل وانشاء الله شوية وهتلاقينى متفاعل معاكوا فى الموضوع

----------


## yousefh

> ماشى شكرا يا جميل وانشاء الله شوية وهتلاقينى متفاعل معاكوا فى الموضوع

 إن شاء الله
بس إنت تفهم إية في الفوركس ؟
يعني مثلا ليك خبرة في سوق الأسهم
أو ليك تجارب مع إدارة رأس المال 
يمكن أقدر أفيدك بكتب أو كده

----------


## un007

ana 3mlt download lel bock elly esmo forex step by step

----------


## [email protected]

معلش استحملنى العبده لله خيبه اوى بعد فك الطغط لقيت  
rar  و  :Emoticon1: tpl

----------


## yousefh

لأ خد الكتب دي أحسن
قعد نق نق فيهم في إجازة البورصة وبعد كده أبقى طبق الكلام عملي على الحساب التجريبي

----------


## yousefh

أسف الكتب في المرفقات

----------


## yousefh

> معلش استحملنى العبده لله خيبه اوى بعد فك الطغط لقيت 
> rar و tpl

 لأ العفو
بصي ملف tpl ده هطحطيه في المسار ده
C:\Program Files\xxxxxxx\templates
طبعا xxxxxxx المقصود بها إسم الشركة أو المنصة في program files 
وبعد كده تقفلي المنصة وتفتحيها تاني
وبعد كده تختاري من القوائم الرئيسية إللي فوق
charts -----> template ------> load template 
وبعد كده تروحي لنفس الإمتداد إللي إنت حطيتطي فيه الملف وتختارية
هتلاقيه حمل معاكي على المنصة بإذن الله

----------


## [email protected]

سؤال اعبى معلش احط المؤشر ازاى بقا قى الشركه

----------


## yousefh

> سؤال اعبى معلش احط المؤشر ازاى بقا قى الشركه

 إمتداده إية؟

----------


## [email protected]

ماهو اللى امتداده tpl مش عارفه انزله زى ما شرحتلى .مشكلتى اخد المؤشر ازاى .يعنى بعمل كليك يمين بلاقى سلكت اول مش بلاقى كوبى طيب وانزله على الشركه زاى ؟؟؟؟؟ اعذرنى ان كنت تقلت عليك

----------


## yousefh

> ماهو اللى امتداده tpl مش عارفه انزله زى ما شرحتلى .مشكلتى اخد المؤشر ازاى .يعنى بعمل كليك يمين بلاقى سلكت اول مش بلاقى كوبى طيب وانزله على الشركه زاى ؟؟؟؟؟ اعذرنى ان كنت تقلت عليك

 لأ عادي برحتك 
بصي إنت هتفتحي الإمتداد إللي أنا كتبتهولك
وتفتحي ملف الـ rar  
وتسحبي ملف الـ tpl بكليك ( شمال ) من جوه الملف المضغوط
( يعني تسحبيه ومتشيليش صباعك من على الموس ) 
وبعد كده تحطيه في المسار المحدد وتشيلي صباعك

----------


## yousefh

إية الأخبار

----------


## [email protected]

تمام يافندم الف مليون شكر ليك تعبتك معايا

----------


## yousefh

العفو
أنا في الخدمة

----------


## nabeluon

شكرا لـــك

----------


## yousefh

> شكرا لـــك

 العفو ...
بس على إية ؟

----------


## كينج

يايوسف مادقش

----------


## yousefh

> يايوسف مادقش

 بصراحة أنا دايخ وعايز أنام
بس مش راضي أنام إلا لما أعرف إغلاق المنصة هيكون عندي الساعة كام ؟
على حسب توقيت مصر الجديد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

التوقيت السليم الساعه 12 بتوقيت مصر وندسور و الfxdd توقيتهم سليم خليك معاهم

----------


## yousefh

> التوقيت السليم الساعه 12 بتوقيت مصر وندسور و الfxdd توقيتهم سليم خليك معاهم

 ما أنا عارف يا عماد
بس المشكلة إن من ساعة لما توقيت أمريكا إتغير ودخلوا التوقيت الصيفي
وأنا محضرتش ولا إغلاق إسبوعي  :Regular Smile:  
فأنا مش عارف المنصة عندي على fxcm بيكون إغلاقها إمتى ؟
والموضوع كمان زاد لخبطة بعد لما مصر دخلت التوقيت الصيفي
---------------------------------
هو موضوع مش مهم 
بس الفضول هيقتلني  :Frown:

----------


## كينج

ماشى ياعم بس سيبك من توقيت مصر ركز دايمآ فى توقيت امريكا احسن واظبط الكمبيوتر على توقيت امريكا زى ماانا عامل فى الكمبيوتر بتاعى

----------


## yousefh

> ماشى ياعم بس سيبك من توقيت مصر ركز دايمآ فى توقيت امريكا احسن واظبط الكمبيوتر على توقيت امريكا زى ماانا عامل فى الكمبيوتر بتاعى

 يا عماد إنت مش فاهم إيه المشكلة
الموضوع إن الشركة إللي أنا بتعامل معاها بتقفل بدري عن باقي الشركات
بس ما أعرفش بتقفل كام بالضبط
--------------------------------
لكن بالنسبة لموضوع ضبط الساعة على توقيت أمريكا
أنا كان عندي هواية من وأنا في ثانوي
كنت بحب أعرف فروق التوقيت بين دول العالم  :Regular Smile: 
--------------------------------
وتقريبا أنا عارف توقيتات كل الدول المهمة

----------


## un007

الرجالة لسه صاحية انا بس داخل اسلم عليكم يا رجالتنا :D وربنا يخليكوا لينا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا اسف جدا تركتم يوم الجمعة بصراحة من زهقى من السوق وقلت اخرج مع الاولاد افضل نغير جو وتركت عمليات البيع مفتوحة 
وكالعادة عملتلها اوامر هيدج معلق عكس البيع ب 20 نقطة احتياطى للجابات

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اخر الاخبار  الاليزيه: فرنسا وألمانيا تريدان خطة سريعة بشأن اليونان
Sat May 1, 2010 10:51am GMT
 باريس (رويترز) - قال قصر الاليزيه يوم السبت ان فرنسا وألمانيا عازمتان على التطبيق السريع لخطة مدتها ثلاث سنوات لمساعدة اليونان المثقلة بالديون. 
وعقد الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي اجتماعا لوزراء فرنسيين يوم السبت لبحث أزمة اليونان التي هزت مشاكل عجزها المالي أسواق المال العالمية. 
وقالت وزيرة الاقتصاد الفرنسية كريستين لاجارد انها تتوقع حزمة مساعدة لليونان في حدود 100 الى 120 مليار يورو (133 الى 160 مليار دولار). 
وأضافت لاجارد ان لديها "بواعث أمل جيدة" على امكان التوصل الى اتفاق لمساعدة اليونان أوائل الاسبوع الحالي.   تقرير: صندوق النقد يخشى أن يستغرق علاج اليونان عشر سنوات
Sat May 1, 2010 11:19am GMT
برلين (رويترز) - أفاد تقرير تنشره مجلة دير شبيجل يوم الاثنين أن صندوق النقد الدولي يعتقد أن اليونان ستحتاج الى عشر سنوات لكي تتجاوز أزمتها المالية. 
وقالت المجلة دونما عزو الى أي مصدر ان الصندوق يتوقع أن يستغرق الامر كل هذا الوقت لاقرار الاصلاحات الاقتصادية ثم لكي تؤتي ثمارها. 
وأضافت دير شبيجل أن وزير الخزانة الامريكي تيموثي جايتنر مارس ضغوطا على الحكومة الالمانية للموافقة على دعم الجهود الدولية لانقاذ اليونان المثقلة بالديون. 
وقالت المجلة "مورست ضغوط أمريكية كبيرة على ألمانيا للموافقة على حزمة الانقاذ. 
"طلب جايتنر من يورج أسموسن نائب وزير المالية خلال اجتماع وزراء مالية مجموعة السبع في واشنطن الاسبوع الماضي أن تنهي ألمانيا ممانعتها في أسرع وقت ممكن." 
وقالت ان جايتنر حذر ألمانيا بأنه من المهم تسوية مشكلة اليونان قبل أن تنتقل الازمة الى بلدان أخرى موضحا أنها مهمة ألمانيا بدرجة أكبر من أي طرف اخر باعتبارها القوة الاقتصادية الرائدة في أوروبا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

التقشف يقود لركود أطول باليونان  	  	
ثيودوروس بانغالوس: ترشيد الإنفاق سيكفي لمنع إفلاس (الأوروبية-أرشيف) 
من المتوقع أن تؤدي إجراءات التقشف التي تنفذها الحكومة اليونانية للخروج من أزمة المديونية إلى فترة ركود طويلة، وقال اقتصاديون إن أثينا بحاجة إلى إصلاحات واسعة لاستعادة النمو وتحديث الاقتصاد. 
وبينما يشهد الاقتصاد العالمي فترة يتعافى فيها من الركود الذي تسببت فيه الأزمة الاقتصادية يتوقع أن تظل اليونان منغمسة في أزمتها بسبب إجراءات خفض الإنفاق التي تطبقها أثينا وزيادة الضرائب التي يطالب بها الاتحاد الأوروبي وصندوق النقد الدولي، في مقابل حزمة الإنقاذ المقترحة لمساعدة أثينا في الخروج من أزمتها. 
ويتوقع الصندوق أن ينكمش الاقتصاد اليوناني بنسبة 1.1% هذا العام بعدما شهد معدل انكماش وصل إلى 2% في العام لماضي، وتختلف هذه الأرقام بصورة كبيرة عن الأرقام التي سجلها الاقتصاد في فترة النمو قبل الأزمة الاقتصادية. 
وطلب صندوق النقد والاتحاد الأوروبي من أثينا خفض العجز في موازنتها بنسبة 10% عن المستوى الذي وصلته في 2009 وهو 13.6%. 
ويقول أنجيلوس تساكانيكاس -من معهد الأبحاث الاقتصادية والصناعية في أثينا- إن إجراءات ترشيد الإنفاق سوف تنعكس بصورة إيجابية على الاقتصاد اليوناني. لكن اقتصاديين آخرين تخشون من أن يكون لبرنامج التقشف آثار سلبية على الاستهلاك وعلى الاستثمار العام. 
حلقة مفرغة
ويحذر جينز باستيان -من المؤسسة الهيلينية لأوروبا والسياسة الخارجية- من دخول الاقتصاد اليوناني في حلقة مفرغة، حيث تؤدي إجراءات ترشيد الإنفاق إلى تعميق حالة الركود والتأثير على المالية العامة التي تعاني من الأزمة. 
ويقول باستيان إن سوق العمل يحتاج بشدة إلى إصلاحات.
ويشير مانوس هاتزيداكيس في إحدى مؤسسات السمسرة إلى أن ترشيد الإنفاق سوف يستهدف خفض الأجور في القطاع العام مما يستتبع انخفاض الاستهلاك. 
ويقول بنجامين كارتون -من مجموعة سي إي بي آي آي الاستشارية- إن حزمة الإنقاذ الأوروبية ضرورية لليونان، لكنه يؤكد أنها ستكون ذات جدوى في حال نفذت الحكومة اليونانية إصلاحات هيكلية، وفي حال عدم انهيار الاقتصاد اليوناني. 
ويعرب بن ماي -من مؤسسة كابيتال إيكونومكس في لندن- عن اعتقاده بأن استمرار الركود الحالي في اليونان قد يدفعها إلى التخلف عن سداد الديون في السنوات القادمة. 
وعلى الجانب الآخر ترى الحكومة أن إجراءات ترشيد الإنفاق ستكون كافية لمنع إفلاس الحكومة. 
ويؤكد هذا الرأي ثيودوروس بانغالوس نائب رئيس الوزراء، ويضيف أن إجراءات التقشف سوف يتم تنفيذها بصورة فعالة. 
ومن المتوقع أن تعلن المفوضية الأوروبية وصندوق النقد الدولي والحكومة اليونانية برنامج التقشف يوم غد الأحد.  
وقال المتحدث باسم منطقة اليورو غاي شولر إن وزراء المالية في منطقة اليورو سيجتمعون في بروكسل بعد الإعلان بساعات للموافقة على خطة الإنقاذ التي تصل قيمتها إلى 120 مليار يورو (159.5 مليار دولار) تنفذ خلال ثلاث سنوات. 
لكن رويترز نقلت عن اقتصاديين قولهم إنه في حال فشل دول اليوور في تقديم صفقة تهدئ الأسواق فإنها قد تضطر لتقديم خطة إنقاذ تصل قيمتها إلى 650 مليار دولار من أجل إنقاذ عدة دول في المجموعة. 
وتخشى الأسواق أن تمتد الأزمة إلى البرتغال وإسبانيا، اللتين خفضت وكالات التصنيف الائتماني تصنيفيهما، في حال فشلهما في خفض عجزهما المالي بصورة سريعة.    
خطة دعم أوروبية موسعة لليونان  	  	
أوروبا تقدم أكثر من  133 مليار دولار من المساعدات لأثينا حتى عام 2012 (الأوروبية -أرشيف) 
يتوقع أن يكشف وزراء مالية منطقة اليورو يوم الأحد القادم حزمة إنقاذ لليونان حتى عام 2012 ويحتاج القرار إلى موافقة زعماء منطقة اليورو. 
وسيعقد الوزراء اجتماعا غير رسمي لكن قراراتهم يمكن أن تتحول إلى صفة رسمية باجتماع لوزراء الاتحاد الأوروبي. 
وقال غاي شولر المتحدث باسم رئيس وزراء لوكسمبورغ جان كلود يونكر إن وزراء اليورو سيعلنون عن حجم القروض التي من الممكن أن تقدمها منطقة اليورو وصندوق النقد الدولي لليونان حتى عام 2012. 
يشار إلى أن المفوضية الأوروبية والبنك المركزي الأوروبي وصندوق النقد الدولي بصدد استكمال مفاوضات مع اليونان حول خطة للتقشف تقوم بها أثينا يمكن بعدها أن توافق هذه الجهات على أكثر من 100 مليار يورو (133.2 مليار دولار) من المساعدات حتى عام 2012. 
وقد أثارت أزمة اليونان موجة من القلق في الأسواق الأوروبية خشية انتقال الأزمة إلى الاقتصادات الضعيفة الأخرى بمنطقة اليورو مثل إيطاليا وإسبانيا. 
البطالة بإيطاليا
وفي أحدث إحصاءات اقتصادية قالت إيطاليا الجمعة إن معدل البطالة ارتفع في الشهر الماضي إلى أعلى مستوياته منذ ست سنوات ليسجل 8.8% في وقت ما زالت البلاد تعاني فيه من آثار الأزمة الاقتصادية.
وقال مكتب الإحصاء القومي إن معدل البطالة ارتفع من 8.6% في فبراير/شباط الماضي إلى 8.8% في مارس/آذار. 
وهذا المعدل هو الأعلى منذ أن بدأت إيطاليا إحصاء معدل البطالة الشهري في يناير/كانون الثاني عام 2004 ويساوي المعدل نفسه الذي بلغته في يونيو/حزيران عام 2002. 
يشار إلى أن الاقتصاد الإيطالي لا يزال هشًّا حيث انكمش بنسبة 5.1% في 2009 في أسوأ ركود تشهده البلاد منذ أكثر من ستة عقود. 
في إسبانيا
وفي إسبانيا ارتفع معدل البطالة إلى أكثر من 20% في الربع الأول من العام الحالي وهو ما زاد المخاوف إزاء المالية العامة للدولة. 
وقال المعهد القومي للإحصاء إن عدد العاطلين ارتفع بمقدار 280200 إلى 4.61 ملايين، أي أكثر من ضعف عددهم بألمانيا التي يصل عدد سكانها إلى نحو ضعف عدد السكان بإسبانيا. 
وقال المعهد إن معدل البطالة وصل إلى 20.05% في الربع الأول من العام الحالي بالمقارنة مع 18.83% في الربع الأخير من العام الماضي.
وكانت آخر مرة ارتفع فيها معدل البطالة إلى أكثر من 20% في الربع الأخير من عام 1997 عندما وصل إلى 20.11%. 
ويعتبر هذا المعدل ضعف معدل البطالة بمنطقة اليورو الذي وصل إلى 10% في الشهر الماضي، طبقا لمكتب الإحصاء الأوروبي. 
يشار إلى أن نسبة البطالة في إسبانيا ارتفعت بصورة كبيرة منذ الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية التي أدت إلى انهيار قطاع الإنشاءات في نهاية 2008. 
ويعني ارتفاع معدل البطالة أن الحكومة الاشتراكية في إسبانيا التي تعهدت بألا تقلص الإنفاق على الرعاية الاجتماعية ستجد صعوبة كبرى في تسديد مستحقات البطالة لعدد أكبر من العاطلين في حين تسعى إلى خفض العجز في موازنتها الذي وصل إلى 11.2% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في العام الماضي. 
وقد شهد الاقتصاد الإسباني -وهو خامس أكبر اقتصاد أوروبي- انكماشا بنسبة 0.1% في الربع الأخير من العام الماضي بينما شهدت الاقتصادات الأخرى في أوروبا وفي الولايات المتحدة بداية التعافي. 
وقال راج بادياني الاقتصادي بمؤسسة غلوبل إنسايت الاستشارية إنه يتوقع بقاء معدل البطالة بإسبانيا عند مستوى يزيد عن 15% حتى عام 2013. 
وكان رئيس الوزراء الإسباني خوسيه لويس ثاباتيرو قد كشف في يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي عن خطة للتقشف لخفض عجز الموازنة إلى 3%، وهو المستوى المطلوب ضمن القواعد المالية لمنطقة اليورو، بحلول 2013 لكن محللين يقولون إن الحكومة يجب أن تتخذ المزيد من الإجراءات للوصول إلى هذا الهدف.

----------


## كينج

فوركساوى مافيش اخبار عن بريطانيا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لا والله لسه يا كينج الاخبار كلها تقريبا متوقفة على نتايج الانتخابات 
وشكلنا كده الاسبوع هننتظر لغاية الانتخابات او ايى اخبار متعلقة بذلك اذا ظهرت

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ده احدث الاخبار  
انتخابات نتائجها غير محسومة بعد 13 عاما من حكم حزب العمال في بريطانيا
الأحد مايو 2 2010 
زعيم حزب المحافظين ديفيد كاميرون 
لندن - ، ا ف ب - تبدو الانتخابات التشريعية في بريطانيا منافسة ثلاثية حادة بين ديفيد كاميرون الذي يرجح نجاحه في اخراج حزب المحافظين من 13 عاما من الصعوبات والعمالي غوردن براون غير المحبوب لكنه يستفيد من طريقة الانتخابات التي تأتي في مصلحته والليبرالي الديموقراطي نيك كليغ الذي سيكون قراره بعد الانتخابات حاسما. 
وزعيم الحزب الذي يحصل على اكبر عدد من النواب في مجلس العموم يصبح تقليديا رئيس الوزراء. لكن للمرة الاولى منذ 1974 يمكن ان يؤدي التصويت الى "برلمان معلق" اي لا يتمتع فيه اي حزب بغالبية مطلقة محددة بـ326 مقعدا مما سيؤدي الى البحث عن تحالفات. 
وسبب هذا التأرجح هو ان المواجهة التي كانت تجري عادة بين حزبين فقط، العمال والمحافظون، اصبحت ثلاثية. والاحزاب الثلاثة تتمتع بدعم يتراوح بين 28 و34 نقطة وعلى رأسهم حزب المحافظين بينما يحل العماليون في المرتبة الثالثة. 
والاكثر من ذلك ان طريقة الاقتراع الاسمي ومن دورة واحدة تؤدي الى خلل في التوازن يسمح للعماليين بالحصول على اكبر عدد من النواب حتى اذا جاؤوا في المرتبة الثانية والثالثة. 
في المقابل، سيكتفي نيك كليغ بـ12 في المئة من المقاعد اذا حصل على ثلاثين في المئة من الاصوات وهي نتيجة مخيبة للامال للتفكير في تحالف عادي في فرنسا والمانيا لكنه شبه محرم في بريطانيا. 
ويتحدث الخبراء عن ثلاثة سيناريوهات اساسية لما بعد هذا الاقتراع هي: 
- فوز المحافظين بفارق ضئيل يفتح الباب لتحالف مع الليبراليين او مع احزاب صغيرة مثل وحدويي الستر (ايرلندا الشمالية) البروتستانت او الاستقلاليين الاسكتلنديين. 
- فوز العماليين بفارق ضئيل يدفعهم الى تحالف مع الليبراليين الديموقراطيين. 
- غالبية مطلقة للمحافظين الذين سيشكلون بذلك بمفردهم حكومة. 
ويبدو كاميرون (43 عاما) الذي يعد مثالا للارستقراطي المحافظ المتحدر من الملك غيوم الرابع، بطل "تيار محافظ حديث" منبثق عن ارث تاتشر. 
اما براون (59 عاما) الاسكتلندي المتشف الذي يشكل مواضيع رسوم الكاريكاتور ويبدو من كبار الموظفين ويؤكد انه قادر على خفض الدين العام بدون ان يتأثر الانتعاش الهش للاقتصاد. 
الا ان براون وزير المالية في عهد توني بلير لعشر سنوات قبل ان يتولى رئاسة الحكومة خلفا له في 2007، لا يتمتع بشعبية. 
واخيرا هناك نيك كليغ (43 عاما) الذي يتمتع بجاذبية على شاشات التلفزيون ويتقن عدة لغات ويميل الى الاتحاد الاوروبي الى حد التفكير بالتخلي عن الجنيه لمصلحة اليورو. 
وكليغ يثير اهتمام الناخبين الذين يميلون الى معاقبة العمال بعد الحربين اللتين تثيران جدلا في العراق وافغانستان والفضيحة المدوية لنفقات البرلمانيين. 
وجاءت المفاجأة خلال الحملة من احدى وسائل الاعلام القديمة اي "التلفزيون" وليس الانترنت بثلاث مناظرات على الطريق الاميركية لا سابق لها في بريطانيا. 
وعادت هذه المناظرات التي استمرت 270 دقيقة وتابعها 23 مليون مشاهد بالفائدة على كاميرون وكليغ الذي ساعدته الشاشة في التقدم عشر نقاط في استطلاعات الرأي. 
وقال براون ان "الحملة تركزت على المظاهر والعلاقات العامة"، بينما فاجأته جدة مؤيدة لحزب العمال وصفها بانها "متعصبة" بينما كان قد نسي اغلاق المايكروفون. 
وقد جرت الحملة بين "عمالي جديد" يصر على قدرته على التحكم بالاقتصاد و"محافظين جدد" يشعرون بقلق اجتماعي في "بريطانيا مكسورة". 
وجعل الليبراليون الديموقراطيون الاصلاح الانتخابي شرطا مسبقا لاي تحالف سيكون اقرب الى اليسار، خصوصا اذا تخلى براون عن رئاسة الحزب. 
وعلى كل حال، هناك الكثير من النقاط التي قد تسجل للمرة الاولى في التاريخ. فديفيد كاميرون سيكون اصغر رئيس للوزراء منذ القرن التاسع عشر. واذا تجاوز الليبراليون العشرين بالمئة فسيحققون افضل نتيجة لهم خلال تسعين عاما. 
اما فوز رابع لحزب العمال فسيكون غير مسبوق بينما سيكون "برلمانا معلقا" الاول منذ 36 عاما. 
وسيؤدي اصلاح طريقة الاقتراع الى انهاء هيمنة الحزبين منذ قرون. 
ويمكن للحزب الوطني البريطاني اليميني المتطرف ان يفوز بمقعد في البرلمان.

----------


## كينج

هى الانتخبات امتى

----------


## كينج

لويدز: الإجراءات الجديدة قد تؤدي إلى "ضرر شديد جدا " للاقتصاد البريطاني (الفرنسية) 
قالت صحيفة بريطانية إن البنوك البريطانية الكبرى تسعى لإقناع الحكومة بأن الإجراءات الجديدة التي تعتزم فرضها على القطاع المصرفي قد تؤدي إلى دفع البلاد مرة أخرى إلى الركود. 
وقالت ذي غارديان إن تحذير البنوك جاء في تقرير لم يكتمل بعد تعده مؤسسة برايس ووتر هاوس كوبرز الاستشارية التي طلبت البنوك منها دراسة الضرر الذي قد يلحق بالاقتصاد في حال تطبيق الإجراءات الجديدة. 
وسيتم استكمال التقرير لتقديمه إلى قمة مجموعة العشرين التي ستعقد في كندا في يونيو/حزيران القادم. 
وتريد الحكومة من البنوك الاحتفاظ برأسمال وبكمية من السيولة أكبر لمواجهة أي أزمة مالية في المستقبل. 
لكن البنوك تقول إنه إذا خفضت السيولة فإنه لن يبقى منها إلا القليل لإقراض الشركات والأسر. 
وقالت الصحيفة إنه يجرى إعداد التقرير في وقت يتصاعد فيه الجدل بين الأحزاب السياسية بشأن كيفية إعادة الانتعاش إلى الاقتصاد وحفز البنوك على تسهيل الائتمان، وبشأن كيفية خفض عجز الموازنة لحماية تصنيف الحكومة الائتماني الذي يحدد مستويات الفائدة على القروض التي تحصل عليها الحكومة من الأسواق. 
وقالت مجموعة لويدز المصرفية أثناء مؤتمر للبنوك في بازل بسويسرا إن الإجراءات الجديدة قد تؤدي إلى "ضرر شديد جدا " للاقتصاد البريطاني في حال تطبيقها خلال المدة المحددة لها كما ستترك آثارا سلبية على الاقتصاد على المدى البعيد. 
وبينما تزداد الضغوط على الحكومة بشأن الإجراءات الجديدة قالت هيئة الخدمات المالية القائمة على تنظيم المصارف في لندن إنها لن تطبق الإجراءات إلى أن تتأكد أن الاقتصاد بدأ في التعافي. 
وأشارت  ذي غارديان إلى أن الإجراءات الجديدة للهيئة ستكلف الصناعة المصرفية 2.2 مليار جنيه إسترليني (3.3 مليارات دولار) سنويا حيث ستفرض على البنوك الاحتفاظ بـ110 مليارات جنيه إضافية من السندات الحكومية. وفي أسوأ السيناريوهات قد تطلب الحكومة من البنوك الاحتفاظ بتسعمائة مليار جنيه من أجل تجنب أزمة مالية جديدة.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> هى الانتخبات امتى

 التساؤل يدور حول من سيقود الاقتصاد البريطاني 
شارك |
[التساؤل يدور حول من سيقود الاقتصاد البريطاني ] 
تتركز الأنظار خلال هذا الأسبوع على الوضع السياسي في الأراضي الملكية و الذي ألقى بظلاله على إهتمام المستثمرين في الآونة الأخيرة خاصة مع السياسات المختلفة فيما بين الأحزاب المتنافسة الأمر الذي من شأنه تحديد المستقبل الاقتصادي للبلاد و التي حتى الآن تحاول إصلاح ما سببته الأزمة المالية و إن كان الاقتصاد قد حقق نمو في الربع الأخير من العام السابق فهو لايزال في بداية طريق التعافي. 
المخاوف التي تتعلق بالانتخابات العامة في بريطانيا تتمثل في أن الأحزاب المتنافسة لم تحصل أية منها على أغلبية مطلقة وفقا لإستطلاعات الرأي و ذلك للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1974 عندما واجهت البلاد برلمانا معلقا او بمعنى أوضح عدم معرفة من الحزب الذي سيحكم البلاد خلال الفترة المقبلة وهو الأمر الذي تواجهه البلاد في الانتخابات الحالية. 
ويأتي ذلك بالتزامن مع محاولة الاقتصاد البريطاني الخروج من الإنكماش الذي شهده على مدار ستة ارباع متتالية مسجلا أسوأ أداء له منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية وإن كان الاقتصاد قد سجل نمو بنسبة 0.4% في الربع الأخير من العام السابق و أظهرت البيانات الأولية استكمال البلاد لتحقيق النمو في الربع الأول لكن بوتيرة ضعيفة. لذا فإن البلاد تحتاج إلى استقرار سياسي و إدارة حكيمة تمكنها من إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الملائمة لدفع العجلة الاقتصادية من الجديد و هذا ما سيحدده الناخبون البريطانيين. 
من الناحية الاقتصادية فإن أهم نقاط الخلاف بين أكبر  حزبين متنافسين تتمثل حول مسألة الانفاق العام، إذ يرى حزب المحافظين أن يقوم بخفض سريع و بشكل كبير للإنفاق العام و من ثم تقليص عجز الموازنة هذا في الوقت الذي حذر فيه حزب العمال بقيادة جوردون براون في أن ذلك من شأنه ان يعود بالاقتصاد البريطاني إلى دائرة الانكماش من جديد. 
وفي المناظرة التلفزيونية التي أجريت يوم الخميس السابق و التي تعد الأخيرة بين الأحزاب قبيل الانتخابات العامة فإن زعيم حزب العمال و الذي يأتي في المرتبة الثالثة وفقا لاستلاعات الرأي قال بأن تكون حكومة ائتلاف بين حزب المحافظين و الحزب الديمقراطيين الأحرار أو وصول حزب المحافظين وحده إلى الحكم من شأنه أن يؤثر على التعافي الاقتصادي وفقا لانتقاده للسياسات الاقتصادية التي تم الإعلان عنها. 
الجدير بالذكر أن البلاد تواجه أعلى مستوى لعجز الموازنة وسط الدول الأعضاء لمنظمة التعاون و التنمية الاقتصادية و وسط الدول الصناعية السبع الكبرى وهو ما دفع بوقوف التصنيف الإئتماني للبلاد المرتفع أمام مخاطر التخفيض من قبل مؤسسات التصنيف الإئتماني.  يوم الخميس الموافق السادس من شهر مايو/أيار لعام 2010 من شأنه أن يحدد مستقبل الاقتصاد البريطاني خلال الفترة المقبلة وهو اليوم الذي سوف يقوم فيه الناخب البريطاني باختيار من يقوم بقيادة البلاد. 
أما على صعيد البيانات الاقتصادية فإن أهم البيانات المنتظر أن تصدر خلال هذا الأسبوع تتمثل في مؤشر مدراء المشتريات للقطاعات الرئيسية الثالثة عن شهر أبريل/نيسان، هذا في الوقت الذي مازال فيه القطاع الصناعي يتوقع له أن يواصل النمو إذ قد تسجل قراءة المؤشر مستوى 57.5 من 57.2 للقراءة السابقة ويساهم ذلك القطاع لأكثر من 18.00% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للاقتصاد البريطاني و قد لاقى دعما من تحسن الصادرات بفعل تراجع قيمة الجنيه الإسترليني أمام العملات الرئيسية الأخرى. 
استكمالا لتلك البيانات حيث يتوقع أن يتسع نمو القطاع الخدمي الذي يساهم بأكثر من 75.00% من الناتج المحلي وتشير التوقعات إلى أن المؤشر قد يسجل مستوى 57.00 من 56.5 للقراءة السابقة، و بالنسبة لقطاع البناء فإن التوقعات تشير إلى تحقيق نمو بقيمة 53.2 من 53.1 للقراءة السابقة.

----------


## esmo

> التساؤل يدور حول من سيقود الاقتصاد البريطاني 
> شارك |
> [التساؤل يدور حول من سيقود الاقتصاد البريطاني ] 
> تتركز الأنظار خلال هذا الأسبوع على الوضع السياسي في الأراضي الملكية و الذي ألقى بظلاله على إهتمام المستثمرين في الآونة الأخيرة خاصة مع السياسات المختلفة فيما بين الأحزاب المتنافسة الأمر الذي من شأنه تحديد المستقبل الاقتصادي للبلاد و التي حتى الآن تحاول إصلاح ما سببته الأزمة المالية و إن كان الاقتصاد قد حقق نمو في الربع الأخير من العام السابق فهو لايزال في بداية طريق التعافي. 
> المخاوف التي تتعلق بالانتخابات العامة في بريطانيا تتمثل في أن الأحزاب المتنافسة لم تحصل أية منها على أغلبية مطلقة وفقا لإستطلاعات الرأي و ذلك للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1974 عندما واجهت البلاد برلمانا معلقا او بمعنى أوضح عدم معرفة من الحزب الذي سيحكم البلاد خلال الفترة المقبلة وهو الأمر الذي تواجهه البلاد في الانتخابات الحالية. 
> ويأتي ذلك بالتزامن مع محاولة الاقتصاد البريطاني الخروج من الإنكماش الذي شهده على مدار ستة ارباع متتالية مسجلا أسوأ أداء له منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية وإن كان الاقتصاد قد سجل نمو بنسبة 0.4% في الربع الأخير من العام السابق و أظهرت البيانات الأولية استكمال البلاد لتحقيق النمو في الربع الأول لكن بوتيرة ضعيفة. لذا فإن البلاد تحتاج إلى استقرار سياسي و إدارة حكيمة تمكنها من إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الملائمة لدفع العجلة الاقتصادية من الجديد و هذا ما سيحدده الناخبون البريطانيين. 
> من الناحية الاقتصادية فإن أهم نقاط الخلاف بين أكبر حزبين متنافسين تتمثل حول مسألة الانفاق العام، إذ يرى حزب المحافظين أن يقوم بخفض سريع و بشكل كبير للإنفاق العام و من ثم تقليص عجز الموازنة هذا في الوقت الذي حذر فيه حزب العمال بقيادة جوردون براون في أن ذلك من شأنه ان يعود بالاقتصاد البريطاني إلى دائرة الانكماش من جديد. 
> وفي المناظرة التلفزيونية التي أجريت يوم الخميس السابق و التي تعد الأخيرة بين الأحزاب قبيل الانتخابات العامة فإن زعيم حزب العمال و الذي يأتي في المرتبة الثالثة وفقا لاستلاعات الرأي قال بأن تكون حكومة ائتلاف بين حزب المحافظين و الحزب الديمقراطيين الأحرار أو وصول حزب المحافظين وحده إلى الحكم من شأنه أن يؤثر على التعافي الاقتصادي وفقا لانتقاده للسياسات الاقتصادية التي تم الإعلان عنها. 
> الجدير بالذكر أن البلاد تواجه أعلى مستوى لعجز الموازنة وسط الدول الأعضاء لمنظمة التعاون و التنمية الاقتصادية و وسط الدول الصناعية السبع الكبرى وهو ما دفع بوقوف التصنيف الإئتماني للبلاد المرتفع أمام مخاطر التخفيض من قبل مؤسسات التصنيف الإئتماني.  يوم الخميس الموافق السادس من شهر مايو/أيار لعام 2010 من شأنه أن يحدد مستقبل الاقتصاد البريطاني خلال الفترة المقبلة وهو اليوم الذي سوف يقوم فيه الناخب البريطاني باختيار من يقوم بقيادة البلاد. 
> ...

  تسلم ايدك يا فوركساوي يا ابو احمد
انا عايز اقولك ان تقاريرك مهمة جدا بالنسبة لي و بتسهل عليا اشياء كتير و بطلب منك وضع هذه التقارير باستمرار لاني اخذ منها اشياء مهمة لي في التحليل فشكرا جزيلا لك و استمر يا بطل

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الله يسلمك يا ايسمو وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنا جميعا 
واسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لأول مرة.. نتائج الانتخابات البريطانية على ساعة بيج بن
02-05-2010 12:39 GMT (Agencia EFE 
لندن، 2 مايو/أيار (إفي): في مبادرة هي الأولى من نوعها، سيتم عرض تطورات نتائج الانتخابات البريطانية المقرر إجراؤها في السادس من الشهر الجاري، بدءا من استطلاعات الرأي الأولية وحتى بيانات الفرز الرسمي للأصوات، عبر ساعة بيج بن الشهيرة في العاصمة لندن.   
ويتعاون في هذه المبادرة غير المسبوقة شبكة الإذاعة البريطانية بدعم من البرلمان، مع قناتي (آي تي إن) و(سكاي نيوز) التليفزيونيتين.   
ومن المقرر أن تقام شاشات عرض إحصائية بطول الساعة البالغ قرابة 96 مترا، لتوضح عدد مقاعد الأحزاب وفقا لفرز الأصوات.    وستخص البيانات الأولى التي ستعرضها الشاشات في السابع من الشهر الجاري بعد الساعة 4.30 ت ج، استطلاعا للرأي أجرته شركة (نوب/موري)، وسيتم إعلان نتائجه فور إغلاق مراكز الاقتراع.(إفي)

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ألمانيا مترددة في الانضمام إلى خطة إنقاذ الاقتصاد اليوناني 
ستيفن روزنبيرك 
بي بي سي، نيوز، برلين 
أنجيلا ميركل 
تقول الإشاعات إن تكلفة مساهمة ألمانيا في خطة إنقاذ الاقتصاد اليوناني تبلغ 25 مليار يورو 
الصحيفة الشعبية الألمانية، بيلد، تحفل بعناوين من قبيل "اليونان تحتاج إلى 25,000,000,000 يورو" و "الآن يرغبون في الحصول على المزيد من أموالنا". 
تقول الإشاعات إن تكلفة مساهمة ألمانيا في خطة إنقاذ الاقتصاد اليوناني على مدى ثلاث سنوات تبلغ 25 مليار يورو. 
وتمضي الصحيفة قائلة "هل تحولت اليونان إلى حفرة بدون قاع بالنسبة إلى دافعي الضرائب الألمان". 
ولم يقتصر الغضب على الصحف الشعبية بل امتد إلى الرأي العام الألماني. وفي هذا الإطار، تظهر استطلاعات الرأي في الصحف والقنوات التلفزيونية أن معظم الألمان يعارضون فكرة مساهمة بلادهم في خطة مالية لإنقاذ اليونان. 
ولم تعد لفكرة التضامن الأوروبي أي جاذبية إذ يجد الألمان صعوبة في تفهم لماذا عليهم ضخ مليارات اليورو في الاقتصاد اليوناني علما بأن سياسة التبذير التي انتهجتها الحكومات اليونانية تتحمل مسؤولية ما حدث. 
المستشارة الألمانية، أنجيلا ميركل، تعرف المزاج العام في بلدها وتدرك أيضا المخاطرالسياسية داخل ألمانيا في حالة النظر إليها على أنها تساهم في إنقاذ الاقتصاد اليوناني.  ففي يوم 9 مايو/أيار يتجه الناخبون في ولاية شمال راين ويست فاليا إلى صناديق الاقتراع في انتخابات جهوية مهمة. وفي حالة خسارة هذه الانتخابات، فإن حكومة ميركل ستخسر أغلبيتها في مجلس الشيوخ الألماني مما يجعل من الصعوبة بالنسبة إليها المضي قدما في برنامج الإصلاح الذي تسعى إلى تطبيقه. 
ومن المرجح في حالة تقديم الحكومة شيكا بقيمة 25 مليار دولار إلى أثينا فإنها ستخسر لا محالة الكثير من الأصوات الانتخابية. وربما هذا أحد الأسباب وراء تردد ميركل في توقيع الشيك وتقديمه إلى اليونان. 
وهناك قلق آخر يتمثل في أن منح المبلغ إلى اليونان لن يحل مشكلة ديونها. ويتساءل الألمان ما إذا كان اليونانيون جادين في مساعيهم لنهج سياسة التقشف. 
لكن في حال اتساع نطاق الأزمة في اليونان وانتقالها إلى إسبانيا والبرتغال، هل يُتوقع من الألمان أن يجدوا أنفسهم مرغمين على التدخل ويدفعوا بالتالي مليارات اليورو لصالح الاقتصادين الإسباني والبرتغالي؟ 
إن مخاطر تأجيل الإنقاذ قد تكون كبيرة، وهناك انتقادات متنامية في أوروبا بشأن تصلب الموقف الألماني. 
وتتعرض المستشارة الألمانية إلى ضغوط مكثفة بشأن المبادرة بالمساهمة في دفع تكاليف الإنقاذ. وفي هذا السياق، أوضح مدير صندوق النقد الدولي لدى زيارته إلى ألمانيا مؤخرا أن عامل الوقت يستدعي التدخل الفوري. 
واتصل الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، بميركل وحثها على "اتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة". 
لكن ميركل لن تكون في عجلة من أمرها إذ قالت إنها ستنتظر استكمال المفاوضات بين اليونان والمجتمع الدولي قبل أن تقرر بشأن دعم خطة الإنقاذ المالي. 
وتواجه ميركل اتهامات مفادها أن الحذر الألماني يفاقم وضعا متأزما ويزيده سوءا.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الخلاصة هذا الاسبوع اعتقد انه سيكون اسبوع خطير جدا للعملات الثلاث 
الدولار على موعد مع اهم البيانات الاقتصادية وهى التغيير فى التوظيف فى القطاع الغير الزراعى يوم الجمعة 
الباوند الانتخابات يوم الخميس والنتائج ايضا يوم الجمعة 
اليورو استمرار المفاوضات بخصوص حزمة المساعدات بالاضافة للانتخابات فى المانيا يوم 9 مايو وتقول التقارير ان ميركل اذا قدمت مساعدات الى اليونان فحتما ستخسر الانتخابات

----------


## كينج

طيب الانتخبات يوم الخميس والنتيجه هاتبان امتى وايه اللى ينزل الاسترلينى وايه اللى يطلعوا علشان نبقى فى الصوره

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الانتخابات ان شاء الله هتكون يوم الخميس 
والاستطلاعات هتبدا من يوم الجمعة الساعة 4 ونصف بتوقيت جيرانتيش 
واى انتايج تدل على ان النسب للثلاث احزاب قريبة من بعض هيكون سبب فى هبوط الاسترلينى 
ده على حسب فهمى والله اعلم

----------


## esmo

> الخلاصة هذا الاسبوع اعتقد انه سيكون اسبوع خطير جدا للعملات الثلاث  الدولار على موعد مع اهم البيانات الاقتصادية وهى التغيير فى التوظيف فى القطاع الغير الزراعى يوم الجمعة  الباوند الانتخابات يوم الخميس والنتائج ايضا يوم الجمعة  اليورو استمرار المفاوضات بخصوص حزمة المساعدات بالاضافة للانتخابات فى المانيا يوم 9 مايو وتقول التقارير ان ميركل اذا قدمت مساعدات الى اليونان فحتما ستخسر الانتخابات

  يا ابو احمد المانيا هتدفع هتدفع نو واي الاتفاقية تم الاتفاق عليها اصلا انما المماطلة في التنفيذ ليس الا دعاية لا اكثر و الاتفاقية دي دولية لا مجال للتغيير
و كما قال نور ان المماطلة ممكن ان تستمر حتى انتهاء الانتخابات لذلك ارى صعود كبير لليورو الاسبوع دة. مجرد راي

----------


## esmo

و دي من عندي يا ابو احمد 
أعلن رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جورج باباندريو أن بلاده توصلت إلى اتفاق مع الاتحاد الأوروبي *وصندوق النقد الدولي* يفتح الباب لخطة إنقاذ لكنها تحتاج إلى ما وصفها بتضحيات رئيسية من الشعب اليوناني. 
وقال في اجتماع للحكومة -بث على الهواء مباشرة- إن الاتفاق "يمثل حزمة إنقاذ غير مسبوقة لجهد غير مسبوق من قبل الشعب اليوناني". وأوضح أنه "بدون أن تبدي اليونانيون رغبة في تقديم تضحيات رئيسية فإن البلاد قد تنجرف إلى الإفلاس".  
وأضاف "إن هذه التضحيات ستعطينا المزيد من الوقت لالتقاط الأنفاس وهو ما نحتاجه لتنفيذ تغييرات كبيرة". وأردف "إنني فعلت وسأفعل كل شيء من أجل تجنب إفلاس البلاد". 
وتعتبر حزمة المساعدات هذه أول خطة إنقاذ لدولة عضو في منطقة اليورو تقوم بها الدول الأعضاء الأخرى، وهي خطوة لا تشجعها اتفاقات منطقة اليورو لكن السياسيين الأوروبيين يقولون إنها ضرورية لإنقاذ المنطقة من الانهيار. 
ومن المتوقع أن يعقد وزراء مالية منطقة اليورو اجتماعا في وقت لاحق الأحد في بروكسل للموافقة على الخطة التي قد تصل قيمتها إلى 120 مليار يورو (160 مليار دولار) وتنفذ على مدى ثلاث سنوات في مقابل إجراءات تقشف تقوم بها الحكومة اليونانية. 
ومن المؤمل أن تؤدي الخطة إلى معالجة أزمة هزت أسواق العالم وأثارت مخاوف أن تنتشر العدوى إلى اقتصادات أخرى ضعيفة في منقطة اليورو مثل البرتغال وإسبانيا. 
لكن إجراءات التقشف التي يقترحها صندوق النقد الدولي ومنطقة اليورو مقابل خطة الإنقاذ والتي تجيء بعد إجراءات ترشيد حكومية، أثارت غضب الشارع اليوناني وهتف متظاهرون أمس السبت ضدها مطالبين الصندوق والمفوضية الأوروبية برفع أيديهم عن بلادهم. 
وحاول باباندريو طمأنة الشارع بقوله إن الإجراءات المقترحة ستؤثر فقط على القطاع العام وعلى المعاشات لكن القطاع الخاص لن يتأثر بها. 
لكن وسائل الإعلام اليونانية قالت إن الإجراءات تتضمن زيادة الضرائب على المستهلك وخفضا كبيرا في موازنة الدفاع وفي القطاع الصحي. 
ويقول اقتصاديون إنه إذا فشلت دول اليورو في تنفيذ خطة تهدئ من مخاوف الأسواق فإن أوروبا قد تجد نفسها مضطرة لتقديم خطة تصل قيمتها إلى نصف تريليون يورو (650 مليار دولار) لإنقاذ عدة دول أعضاء بالمنطقة. 
فقد تجد كل من البرتغال وإسبانيا اللتين تم تخفيض تصنيفهما الائتماني أنهما قد أصبحتا هدفين لمضاربات السوق في حال عدم استطاعتهما إصلاح العجز الذي تعانيان منها بسرعة. 
المصدر:وكالات

----------


## كينج

> يا ابو احمد المانيا هتدفع هتدفع نو واي الاتفاقية تم الاتفاق عليها اصلا انما المماطلة في التنفيذ ليس الا دعاية لا اكثر و الاتفاقية دي دولية لا مجال للتغيير
> و كما قال نور ان المماطلة ممكن ان تستمر حتى انتهاء الانتخابات لذلك ارى صعود كبير لليورو الاسبوع دة. مجرد راي

  صعود لليورو ماشى طب والاسترلينى ايه رايك ياايسموا

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف على طول نايم

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم 
لأ صاحي يا عماد
بس كنت بقرأ المشاركات و الاخبار إللي فاتتني

----------


## esmo

> صعود لليورو ماشى طب والاسترلينى ايه رايك ياايسموا

  بص يا عماد
انا شايفك بتحب تحديد نقاط الدخول سواء شراء ام بيع و هذا الاسلوب يفيدك فيه يوسف اكتر مني لانه ممتاز في التحليل الفني انما انا بحب اشتغل باسلوب الخطف و بعتمد على الاساسي فقط
يعني انا ممكن افضل مستني خبر او حدث معين اخطف منه 50 نقطة و السلام و بحاول اقرا ما بين السطور عشان اعرف التأثير هيكون ازاي و معنديش مشكلة لو الدنيا مشيت عكس الغملية بتاعتي
انا بجمع تقريبا كل الاخبار القادمة و من كل و اي حتة عشان احدد اتجاهي
و عشان تفهمني اكتر انا لما اقول صعود مثلا و صعد بالفعل 50 نقطة ثم ارتد لتحت 150 نقطة دة بالنسبة لي تحقيق الهدف لانه صعد الـ 50 نقطة اللي عايزهم قبل النزول
و كمان لو قلت مثلا صعود و نزل 150 نقطة ثم ارتد لفوق 200 نقطة يبقى برضه بالنسبة لي تحقيق الهدف بتاعي لان الفرق يصبح 50 نقطة لفوق
المهم ان تحقيق الهدف يكون في حدود يوم من الصفقة بتاعتي و بعد تحقيق هدفي ما بدخلش على طول في عملية تانية الا بعد دراسة جديدة و تحديد اتجاه جديد للـ 50 نقطة المطلوبين بالنسبة لي ثم قراءة الشاشة لتأكيد الاتجاه اللي انا متصوره
عشان كدة ممكن يكون صعود اليورو بالنسبة لي مختلف شوية بالنسبة ليك
طبعا دوشتك بس انا لقيتها فرصة عشان محدش يمشي على كلامي بطريقة متناسبوش
ارجع للرد على سؤالك الباوند انا ايضا شايفه الى صعود و ما زلت متمسك برايي ان الاسبوع دة ان شاء الله سيكون هاي كل يوم هو لو اليوم اللي بعديه و دة بعد قراءة و تحليل كل الاحداث الحاصلة في هذه الفترة

----------


## esmo

ازيك يا يوسف
مبروك تحقيق اهدافك
شايف ايه الاسبوع دة؟

----------


## yousefh

> ازيك يا يوسف
> مبروك تحقيق اهدافك
> شايف ايه الاسبوع دة؟

 الله يسلمك يا إسمو 
بالنسبة للباوند أعتقد إنه ممكن يزور 1.5360 - 70
والكلام ده مبدئيا
وما أقدرش أقول رأي انهائي إلا بعد لما أشوف إغلاق 4 ساعات من بعد الإفتتاح
و عموما أنا كنت حذرت من الباوند لو أغلق يوم الجمعة أعلى من 1.5270
لإن ده إغلاق يومي و إسبوعي وشهري 
و أعتقد إنه للشراء أقرب
ولكن أعتقد أن إغلاقه اليومي سيكون أسفل 1.5350 وهي نقطة مهمة لتحديد الإتجاه الإسبوعي على الأقل

----------


## esmo

> الله يسلمك يا إسمو 
> بالنسبة للباوند أعتقد إنه ممكن يزور 1.5360 - 70
> والكلام ده مبدئيا
> وما أقدرش أقول رأي انهائي إلا بعد لما أشوف إغلاق 4 ساعات من بعد الإفتتاح
> و عموما أنا كنت حذرت من الباوند لو أغلق يوم الجمعة أعلى من 1.5270
> لإن ده إغلاق يومي و إسبوعي وشهري 
> و أعتقد إنه للشراء أقرب
> ولكن أعتقد أن إغلاقه اليومي سيكون أسفل 1.5350 وهي نقطة مهمة لتحديد الإتجاه الإسبوعي على الأقل

  اخيرا اتفقنا على اتجاه او بمعنى ادق شبه اتفقنا

----------


## كينج

مبروووووووووك على الاتفاق

----------


## esmo

> مبروووووووووك على الاتفاق

  الله يبارك فيك يا عمدة انا مش طنعان الا للوصول لـ 1.5360 و بعدها هطمع في الـ 1.5390 و بعدها لـ 1.5410 و لو كمل طلوع هبيع من 1.5480 هدف 50 نقطة دة طبعا لو ما فتحش على جاب كبيرة لفوق مع ان دة متوقع و الله اعلم

----------


## yousefh

> اخيرا اتفقنا على اتجاه او بمعنى ادق شبه اتفقنا

 يا إسمو ماكنش في إختلاف عشان يبقى في إتفاق
و إن شاء الله نبقى متفقين على طول 
كل الموضوع إني بحلل العملة على أساس يومي
وممكن كمان أقل ... يعني مثلا أنا ميهمنيش العملة صاعدة أو هابطة 
أنا والحمد لله بحاول أستفيد من كل صعود وهبوط حتى لو على الساعة
وبحاول ما بيتش عقود مفتوحة عشان ما أرجعش لطريقة الإستثمار 
لإن طريقة الإستثمار بالرغم من أرباحها الكبيرة
ولكنها تحتاج رأس مال كبير جدا 
وأنا ما بحبش أتابع السوق و إيديا متكتفه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## esmo

> يا إسمو ماكنش في إختلاف عشان يبقى في إتفاق
> و إن شاء الله نبقى متفقين على طول 
> كل الموضوع إني بحلل العملة على أساس يومي
> وممكن كمان أقل ... يعني مثلا أنا ميهمنيش العملة صاعدة أو هابطة 
> أنا والحمد لله بحاول أستفيد من كل صعود وهبوط حتى لو على الساعة
> وبحاول ما بيتش عقود مفتوحة عشان ما أرجعش لطريقة الإستثمار 
> لإن طريقة الإستثمار بالرغم من أرباحها الكبيرة
> ولكنها تحتاج رأس مال كبير جدا 
> وأنا ما بحبش أتابع السوق و إيديا متكتفه

  انا ليه بقول كدة؟ عشان مثلا يوم الجمعة انا كنت شايف صعود و انت نزول و الحمد لله كل واحد حقق هدفه لانه صعد الاول و بعدين هبط انا بقول كدة بس عشان من مناقشاتنا محدش يتشتت
زي ما قلت ان انا بشتغل حوالين 50 نقطة و يحصل اللي يحصل بعدها انما انت 50 نقطة مش على طول بتكون هدفك ممكن تكون محققها و تسنى هدفك بالظبط و الحمد لله اهدافك دايما بتتحقق وصلت؟ ان شاء الله الى مزيد من تحقيق الاهداف

----------


## yousefh

> انا ليه بقول كدة؟ عشان مثلا يوم الجمعة انا كنت شايف صعود و انت نزول و الحمد لله كل واحد حقق هدفه لانه صعد الاول و بعدين هبط انا بقول كدة بس عشان من مناقشاتنا محدش يتشتت
> زي ما قلت ان انا بشتغل حوالين 50 نقطة و يحصل اللي يحصل بعدها انما انت 50 نقطة مش على طول بتكون هدفك ممكن تكون محققها و تسنى هدفك بالظبط و الحمد لله اهدافك دايما بتتحقق وصلت؟ ان شاء الله الى مزيد من تحقيق الاهداف

 وصلت
و إن شاء الله أرباح للجميع

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> يا ابو احمد المانيا هتدفع هتدفع نو واي الاتفاقية تم الاتفاق عليها اصلا انما المماطلة في التنفيذ ليس الا دعاية لا اكثر و الاتفاقية دي دولية لا مجال للتغيير
> و كما قال نور ان المماطلة ممكن ان تستمر حتى انتهاء الانتخابات لذلك ارى صعود كبير لليورو الاسبوع دة. مجرد راي

 وجهة نظر تحترم طبعا اخى ايسمو 
والحمدلله اننا بعيدين الان عن اليورو الى ان تنتهى هذه المفاوضات والقرارات بتأكيد لتنفيذ الخطة وساعتها نقرر

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

نسيت اصبح عليكم جميعا 
واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

فى حد موجود ولا كله لسه نايم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

عموما كرأى شخصى شايف الباوند متجه الى 160 قبل التصحيح الى اعلى اذا كان هناك تصحيح يذكر

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير

----------


## كينج

> عموما كرأى شخصى شايف الباوند متجه الى 160 قبل التصحيح الى اعلى اذا كان هناك تصحيح يذكر

   :016:

----------


## كينج

فين رايك يايوسف ايه اللى انت شايفه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح النور يوسف وايسمو ويوم موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

تراجع الاسهم الاوروبية لمخاوف بشأن انقاذ اليونان 
لندن (رويترز) - تراجعت الاسهم الاوروبية في معاملات هزيلة صباح يوم الاثنين مع انخفاض البنوك لمخاوف من أن حزمة انقاذ ضخمة لليونان قد تواجه مشاكل سياسية وشكوك ازاء قدرة أثينا على الالتزام باجراءات التقشف الصارمة. 
وفي الساعة 0704 بتوقيت جرينتش تراجع مؤشر يوروفرست 300 لاسهم الشركات الاوروبية الكبرى 0.3 في المئة الى 1058.91 نقطة بعد هبوطه 0.7 في المئة في الجلسة السابقة. 
وكانت أسهم الشركات المالية من أكبر الخاسرين حيث تراجع مؤشر ستوكس أوروبا 600 لقطاع البنوك 0.4 في المئة. وهبطت أسهم بي.ان.بي باريبا وناتكسيس وكريدي سويس ما بين 0.5 وواحد بالمئة. 
وقال كوين دولو المحلل الاقتصادي لدى كي.بي.سي للاوراق المالية في بروكسل "شهدنا صعودا عظيما لاكثر من عام ومن الطبيعي أن يحدث بعض التراجع. يبحث المستثمرون عن مبررات لجني الارباح." 
واتفق وزراء المالية الاوروبيون على مساعدة قياسية بقيمة 110 مليارات يورو (5 ر146 مليار دولار) لليونان يوم الاحد بعدما تعهدت أثينا بسنوات من التقشف المؤلم. 
وفي أنحاء أوروبا تراجع مؤشر داكس لاسهم الشركات الالمانية الكبرى في بورصة فرانكفورت 0.2 في المئة في حين فقد مؤشر كاك 40 في بورصة باريس 0.5 في المئة. 
والاسواق البريطانية واليابانية مغلقة يوم الاثنين في عطلة عامة  اليورو يخفق في الاحتفاظ بمكاسبه بعد حزمة مساعدات اليونان
Mon May 3, 2010 8:27am GM 
لندن (رويترز) - أخفق اليورو في الاحتفاظ بالمكاسب التي سجلها في بداية التعاملات يوم الاثنين بعدما اتفقت البلدان الاوروبية في مطلع الاسبوع على تقديم حزمة مساعدة لليونان قيمتها 110 مليارات يورو وجاء التراجع بفعل مخاوف بشان المشاكل المالية في منطقة اليورو. 
وكان التداول هادئا بسبب عطلات في اليابان والصين وبريطانيا الامر الذي قلل من أحجام التداول بالاسواق. 
وبحلول الساعة 0827 بتوقيت جرينتش بلغ سعر اليورو 1.3225 دولار بانخفاض 0.5 بالمئة عن أواخر المعاملات في بورصة نيويورك يوم الجمعة الماضي. وتراجع الى نحو 1.3207 دولار في التعاملات الاسيوية بعدما ارتفع الى نحو 1.3359 دولار في وقت سابق. 
وقال متعاملون ان هناك أوامر بيع لوقف الخسائر دون مستوى 1.3220 دولار مما يشير الى اتجاه نزولي في الافق. وأضافوا أن هناك أوامر أخرى لوقف الخسائر عند حوالي 1.3200 دولار. 
كما تراجع اليورو 0.4 بالمئة أمام الين ليصل الى 124.18 ين بعدما انخفض الى 01 ر124 ين. 
وعوضت العملات المرتبطة بالنمو مثل الدولار الاسترالي الخسائر المسجلة في وقت سابق والتي تكبدتها في رد فعل تلقائي لتحرك الصين نحو تشديد السياسة النقدية. 
وتعافى الدولار الاسترالي من مستواه المنخفض المسجل في وقت سابق عند 0.9210 دولار أمريكي ليجري تداوله عند 0.9260 دولار أمريكي بارتفاع 0.2 بالمئة خلال يوم الاثنين. 
وارتفع الدولار الامريكي 0.2 بالمئة أمام الين الى 94.00 ينا

----------


## كينج

> عموما كرأى شخصى شايف الباوند متجه الى 160 قبل التصحيح الى اعلى اذا كان هناك تصحيح يذكر

  مش عارف تقصد ايه ب 160 قبل التصحيح يعنى الاسترلينى هايوصل ل 1.6

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لا يا عماد اقصد 1.5160

----------


## كينج

> لا يا عماد اقصد 1.5160

  ايوه كده احسن خضدنى وبعد 160 ايه توقعك

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

البنك المركزي الأوروبي يقبل السندات اليونانية كضمان لخطة دعم الاتحاد الأوروبي و صندوق النقد الدولي
شارك |
[البنك المركزي الأوروبي يقبل السندات اليونانية كضمان لخطة دعم الاتحاد الأوروبي و صندوق النقد الدولي] 
نوه البنك المركزي الأوروبي إلى أنه سيقبل سندات الحكومة اليونانية بقيمة 45.00 بليون يورو كضمان لقيام الاتحاد الأوروبي و صندوق الدولي بتقديم دعم بقيمة 110.00 بليون يورو إلى الحكومة اليونانية و التي تم الموافقة عليها بالأمس، وتأتي تلك الخطوة في محاولة لخفض الضغوط التي تواجهها البلاد بسبب اتساع عجز الموازنة وذلك من حيث خفض التصنيف الإئتماني بشكل مستمر و هو الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يجعل الديون اليونانية غير متوافقة مع تصنيف البنك المركزي الأوروبي. 
الجدير بالذكر أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي قد قام بخفض قبوله للتصنيف الإئتماني للديون لتصبح عند مستويات BBB- وذلك من أجل مساعدة اليونان و الدول الأخرى التي تواجه خفض عجز الموازنة. 
وفي مقابل الحصول على حزمة الإجراءات التي تتمثل في قروض لأجل ثلاث سنوات و التي تم الموافقة عليها بالأمس فإنه في المقابل تعهدت اليونان القياب بسياسات تقشف من شأنها أن تقلص عجز الموازنة و آخر تلك السياسات بلغت قيمة 30.00 بليون يورو وذلك من خلال خفض المرتبات و الانفاق العام وذلك بهدف الوصول بالعجز إلى 3.00% كنسبة من الناتج المحلي في عام 2014 المتوافق مع معيار الاتحاد الأوروبي من 13.6% للعام المالي السابق.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> ايوه كده احسن خضدنى وبعد 160 ايه توقعك

 هو حاليا عنده ال 220 تعتبر دعم قوى بيحاول يخترقها لتحت اللى هيقابله بعدها 190 وبعدها ال 160 - 140
اذا ظل التداول تحت هذه المنطقة يبقى ان شاء الله الفرج قريب عشان نشوف 5075 وما تحتها 
وكل اللى بيحصل حاليا من وجهة نظرى ما هو الا تجهيز لهبوط كبير 
وطبعا وجهة نظرى معرضة للخطأ قبل الصواب

----------


## كينج

فين الناس

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

يظهر كله مريح يا كينج 
عموما اخبار الدولار كلها كويسة جدا بس اياك متسحبش الداو اكتر من كده 
لانه بيأثر الباوند واليورو بفتح شهية المخاطرة

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الذهب يسجل أعلى مستوى في 2010 بسبب شكوك حول خطة مساعدة اليونان
Mon May 3, 2010 1:07pm GMT  
لندن (رويترز) - سجل الذهب مستوى مرتفعا جديدا في 2010 يوم الاثنين في أوروبا محافظا على وضعه كملاذ امن بعد أن اخفقت خطة مساعدة اليونان وقوامها 110 مليارات يورو في تبديد المخاوف حول ديون منطقة اليورو. 
وبلغ سعر الذهب في السوق الفورية 1182.46 دولار للاوقية (الاونصة) بحلول الساعة 1137 بتوقيت جرينتش بعد أن سجل أعلى مستوى في 2010 في وقت سابق من اليوم عند 95 ر1182 دولار للاوقية. وبلغ سعر الذهب 1177.25 دولار في أواخر التعاملات في نيويورك يوم الجمعة. وسجل الذهب المقوم باليورو والاسترليني ارتفاعا قياسيا. 
ووافق وزراء المالية الاوروبيون يوم الاحد على خطة مساعدات قياسية قوامها 110 مليارات يورو (147 مليار دولار) لانقاذ اليونان المثقلة بالديون بعد أن تعهدت أثينا بتنفيذ اجراءات تقشفية مؤلمة لعدة سنوات. 
لكن الاسواق لم تتفاعل ايجابيا بشكل عام كما كان متوقعا حيث فشل اليورو في الاحتفاظ بالمكاسب التي حققها في أوائل التعاملات وهبطت الاسهم الاوروبية بعد أن أخفقت خطة الانقاذ في تهدئة مخاوف المستثمرين. 
وارتفع سعر الذهب في عقود يونيو حزيران الى مستويات غير مسبوقة منذ ديسمبر كانون الاول 2009 وزاد الى 1184.00 دولار للاوقية. وارتفع سعر الفضة مدعوما بصعود الذهب الى 18.69 دولار للاوقية من 18.59 دولار يوم الجمعة. 
وبالنسبة للمعادن الثمينة الاخرى تراجع البلاتين الى 1734.00 دولار للاوقية من 50 ر1739 في أواخر التعاملات في نيويورك يوم الجمعة فيما انخفض البلاديوم الى 543.50 دولار للاوقية من 551.50 دولار

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مش كنا بيعنا شوية يورو احسن يا عماد بدل الباوند الخنقة ده

----------


## كينج

بيتهيئلى لو كنا بيعين يورو كان زمان الاسترلينى هو اللى بينزل بس

----------


## mdraw

مرحبا شباب
حبيت اسلم عليكم 
اليوم السوق ملل

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> بيتهيئلى لو كنا بيعين يورو كان زمان الاسترلينى هو اللى بينزل بس

 
الله يسعدك يا عماد والله ضحكتنى 
لكن عموما هو ان شاء الله نازل نازل لكن الداو هو اللى مانعه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> مرحبا شباب
> حبيت اسلم عليكم 
> اليوم السوق ملل

 اهلييييييييييييييين بمدرو ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
ومنور معانا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اللى يطمن يا عماد ان رغم ارتفاع الداو بالشكل ده لكنه مش متجاوب معاه فى الصعود ومتجاوب معاه فى الهبوط

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

هو فى ايه بقالنا اكتر من 8 ساعات فى 20 نقطة ايه الملل ده كله 
نمت وصحيت والاسعار هى هى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

قيود جديدة على مطارات ايرلندا وبريطانيا بسبب بركان ايسلندا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

فينك يا عماد تشوف صاحبك اخيرا كسر ال 220 البركان شكله هده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

قبل الجلسة الأوروبية: القلق لايزال مهمينا على الأسواق بسبب الأزمة اليونانية و الأضواء مسلطة على الانتخابات البريطانية
شارك |
[قبل الجلسة الأوروبية: القلق لايزال مهمينا على الأسواق بسبب الأزمة اليونانية و الأضواء مسلطة على الانتخابات البريطانية] 
كما هو الحال في المنطقة الأوروبية فإن المخاوف لم يبرح مكانه بعد، أزمة ديون اليونان أخذت الكثير من الوقت و كذا من إهتمام المستثمرين في الأسواق و حتى الآن الأنظار موجه إلى مدى إمكانية قيام اليونان بخفض عجز الموازنة و مدى تمرير حزمة المساعدات المشتركة بين الاتحاد الأوروبي و صندوق النقد الدولي البالغ قيمتها 110.00 بليون يورو. 
الأسواق الأوروبية اكتست بالأمس باللون الأحمر في بداية معاملات اليوم و الضغوط زادت على تداولات اليورو و كذا الجنيه الإستريليني وهو الأمر الذي يشير إلى حالة المخاوف الطاغية على الأسواق حتى بعد وصول وزراء المالية الأوروبيين إلى اتفاق بشأن تقديم حزمة مساعدات إلى اليونان في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع. 
حزمة المساعدات تتمثل في تقديم قرض بقيمة 110.00 بليون يورو لأجل ثلاث سنوات ويساهم صندوق النقد الدولي بقيمة 30.00 بليون يورو و الاتحاد الأوروبي بقيمة 80.00 بليون يورو و المخاوف تتمثل في مدى العقبات التي قد تواجه في مدى اقرار تلك المحاولات. 
بالنسبة للبيانات الاقتصادية المنتظر صدورها اليوم حيث تتصدر بيانات القطاع الصناعي البريطاني و الذي يشهد نموً في ستة الأشهر الأخيرة خاصة مع تراجع قيمة الجنيه الإسترليني أمام العملات الرئيسية الأمر الذي دعم من الميزة التنافسية للسلع البريطانية الأمر الذي انعكس على القطاع الصناعي بعد تحسن الصادرات. 
اليوم هو بداية الأسبوع في الاقتصاد البريطاني بعد ان أغلقت بالأمس احتفالا بعطلة البنوك، هذا وتشير التوقعات إلى ارتفاع مؤشر مدارء المشتريات الصناعي ليسجل قيمة 57.3 في نيسان/ابريل من 57.2 للقراءة السابقة. 
على الجانب الآخر يشهد قطاع المنازل الذي كان من أحد عوامل انتكاسة الاقتصاد البريطاني تحسنا في الآونة الأخيرة إذ تشير التوقعات إلى ارتفاع اسعار المنازل خلال العام الحالي، و يشير مركز أبحاث الاقتصاد و الأعمال البريطاني إلى أن أسعار المنازل قد ترتفع بنسبة 5.00% خلال العام الحالي 2010 وذلك بفعل عدة عوامل تؤيد هذا الاتجاه. 
العامل الأول يتمثل في سعر الفائدة المنخفض و تراجع تكلفة الرهن العقاري و الجدير بالذكر أن سعر الفائدة الحالي يبلغ نسبة 0.5% وهو أدنى مستوى منذ أن تم تأسيس البنك، ومن ناحية أخرى تراجع حجم المعروض من المنازل، و إن كانت هذه النسبة متراجعة عن التوقعات السابقة التي كانت بنسبة 6.00% وذلك بفعل ارتفاع الضريبة على عمليات شراء المنازل هذا بجانب برودة الطقس الشديدة التي شهدتها البلاد في أوائل الربع الأول وهو الأمر الذي قلص من الطلب على العقارات. 
على الجانب السياسي فها هي الانتخابات على الأبواب و باقي من الزمن يوم واحد ومن ثم يبدأ الناخبين في تحديد من سيقود البلاد في الفترة المقبلة و إن كان الحزب العمال تراجعت شعبيته ليحتل المرتبة الثالثة بعد حزب الأحرار الديمقراطيين و حزب المحافظين المنافس القوي والذي يسعى إلى تقليص الانفاق العام بشكل كبير وهو الأمر الذي يتعارض مع توجه حزب العمال الأمر الذي قد يعود بالاقتصاد البريطاني مرة أخرى إلى دائرة الانكماش.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه الحكاية لا عماد ولا يوسف ولا ايسمو ولا مدرو ولا مدحت ولا احمد 
شكلى هكلم نفسى هنا ولا ايه

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مبروك الهبوط يا شباب وعقبال اللى بعده ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

يارب الحمد لله مش عارف نخلص والا نستنى فين يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> يارب الحمد لله مش عارف نخلص والا نستنى فين يوسف

 إزيكم يا شباب عاملين إية؟ 
أنا عن نفسي يا عماد خلصت على 1.5185
و إشتريت من نفس النقطة وربنا يسهل

----------


## كينج

اتا خرت يايوسف طلع ياعم ابقى قول قبليها هايطلع الى اى سعر

----------


## yousefh

> اتا خرت يايوسف طلع ياعم ابقى قول قبليها هايطلع الى اى سعر

 معلش يا عماد
أنا لسه داخل البيت من شوية
وكانت أوامر معلقة

----------


## كينج

كنت فين يايوسف طول الليل هايطلع لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

ممكن يرجع لـ 1.5300 - 15315 
بس ممكن أقبل الإرتفاع يزور 1.5160

----------


## كينج

يعنى اخلص عند 160

----------


## كينج

انا واخد واحد مينى فى حساب و 5 ميكرو فى حساب تنصحنى بى ايه

----------


## yousefh

> يعنى اخلص عند 160

 لأ يا عماد حتى لو ممكن السعر يوصلها
من رأي ما تستناش نقاط بعيدة
حاول تخرج على سعر معقول تكون مقتنع فيه بمكسبك

----------


## كينج

انا خلصت المينى وسايب ال5 ميكرو لو طلع اديلو فى المينى تانى ولو كمل نزول يبقى بينزل بنص مينى

----------


## كينج

انا ظابط اوردر لمت مينى عند سعر 250 ايه رايك

----------


## yousefh

3 أخبار للباوند بعد 10 دقايق

----------


## yousefh

> انا ظابط اوردر لمت مينى عند سعر 250 ايه رايك

 مش فاهم قاصدك
قصدك limlt profit order

----------


## كينج

انا ظابط اوردر لمت بيع من سعر 250 فى الاسترلينى اوضح ايه اكتر من كده معرفش اوضح الواضح يايوسف انت لسه نايم ههههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

> انا ظابط اوردر لمت بيع من سعر 250 فى الاسترلينى اوضح ايه اكتر من كده معرفش اوضح الواضح يايوسف انت لسه نايم ههههههههههه

 كويس يا عماد
بس خالينا نتابع ونشوف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

فى خبر عليه بعد 5 دقايق لو نزل سلبى وكسر ال 176 اعتقد انه ممكن يزور ال 128 كمان او 5075

----------


## كينج

انا خلصت الميكرو كمان

----------


## كينج

فين ايسموا

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير
مبروك الارباح اللي كسب يبعت على طول من غير ما اقول و بسرعة عشان مستعجل

----------


## esmo

يا سلام يا عمدة
بتسأل عليا و انا بكتب في نفس اللحظة
حبيبي و الله

----------


## esmo

امبارح كنت برة السوق تماما و لسة لغاية دلوقتي الحمد لله معنديش صفقات
مستني اخر اليورو و الباوند في الهبوط عشان اشتري
انتوا عاملين ايه عماد و يوسف و ابو احمد و الزملاء؟؟؟ طمنوني

----------


## كينج

مافيش تاخير تانى ياايسموا 
مش عارفين نتهنا منك على اى مكسب ياايسموا دايمآ منفضنا اول بأول

----------


## كينج

انا كمان خارج السوق بس 8 بنط وهادخل تانى

----------


## كينج

انا دخلت تانى

----------


## esmo

> انا كمان خارج السوق بس 8 بنط وهادخل تانى

  مبروك يا معلم هتدخل بيع ولا شرا و في اي عملة؟

----------


## كينج

بيع فى الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

نصف مينى فى حساب و واحد مينى فى الحساب التانى من سعر 250

----------


## esmo

> نصف مينى فى حساب و واحد مينى فى الحساب التانى من سعر 250

  و ايه راي ابو احمد و يوسف؟؟ بيع ولا شراء؟؟
انا عن نفسي هشتري بس لما النزول يخلص و تبان بوادر الصعود لان الصعود هيكون ليه سبب و هيكون كبير كما اتوقع
ها؟؟ ايه رايكم؟؟

----------


## كينج

صعود كبير لحد فين يا ايسموا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

يا مرحب يا مرحب بايسمو ويوسف سايبنى من امبارح اكلم نفسى فى الباب

----------


## كينج

انا كنت بسمعلك يا فركساوى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا قفلت عند 170 وعكست شرا من 185 بهدف 237 وعندها هقرر لانه اذا كسرها هيروح 290

----------


## كينج

الاوردر عندى ليمت عند سعر 250 اخليه 290 والا ايه رايكم كلكم

----------


## esmo

> صعود كبير لحد فين يا ايسموا

  توقعي ان الصعود ان حصل سيكون الى 1.37 لليورو و 1.54 للباوند دة مبدئيا و ساعتها نشوف ايه اللي ممكن يحصل بناء على الاحداث  

> يا مرحب يا مرحب بايسمو ويوسف سايبنى من امبارح اكلم نفسى فى الباب

  ابو احمد حبيبي و الله امبارح كنت برة طول النهار و الشمس كلت دماغي معلش تتعوض  

> انا كنت بسمعلك يا فركساوى

  عماد ما بيسبش حقه يا ابو احمد وجوده كفاية طبعا حبيبي يا عماد

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> انا كنت بسمعلك يا فركساوى

 طيب كنت راعينى بكلمة بدل ما كنت بكلم نفسى يا كينج

----------


## كينج

اوكى يا فركساوى فين اخبارك على الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

مش عارف يوسف ايه حكايته كل شويه يختفى مع انه كان شعله نشاط نبيع استرلينى من سعر كام يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى بدء الصعود

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> اوكى يا فركساوى فين اخبارك على الاسترلينى

 انا اسف يا عماد مكنتش قدام الجهاز قلت اريح اعابى شوية 
ثوانى اعمل لفة على الاخبار

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مفيش جديد لحد دلوقتى على الباوند غير موضوع البركان

----------


## [email protected]

:016:

----------


## كينج

ايسموا و يوسف

----------


## yousefh

معاك

----------


## كينج

ايه الاخبار ناخد فى الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

ايه الاخبار يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> ايه الاخبار ناخد فى الاسترلينى

 لا يا عماد
أنا عن نفسي ما أنصحش بالبيع من المستويات دي
لإننا حاليا في مستويات متدنية بالنسبة لليوم 
ممكن غدا بعد لما الرؤية توضح .. نقرر 
حاليا .... الهبوط ده رغم قوته ممكن يكون تصحيح 50% فيبو لأخر موجة صاعدة
ولو الباوند أغلق يوم فوق 1.5160 يرجح العودة للصعود مرة اخرى

----------


## كينج

يرجع الصعود مرى اخرى ايه مراكزالبيع اللى انت شايفها حلوه للبيع من سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

> يرجع الصعود مرى اخرى ايه مراكزالبيع اللى انت شايفها حلوه للبيع من سعر كام

 يا عماد أنا حاليا مش شايف أي نقاط للبيع
وكل المؤشرات بترجح الشراء
حتى مؤشر Zig Zag عمل قاع على الساعة والأربع ساعات واليومي 
أنا لا أعتمد على هذا المؤشر كثيرا
لكن عندما يحدث و أن يقوم بتكوين 3 قيعان على 3 شارتات مختلفة
يبقى أكيد هنشوف إرتفاع 
عموما غدا نقرر

----------


## كينج

انا عامل بيع من 200 نصف مينى وبيع من 250 فى الحساب التانى واحد مينى كامل ايه رايك

----------


## yousefh

> انا عامل بيع من 200 نصف مينى وبيع من 250 فى الحساب التانى واحد مينى كامل ايه رايك

 صعب أقولك رأي في البيع يا عماد و أنا بقولك إن كل المؤشرات ترجح الصعود
بس أعتقد لو حصل صعود في الباوند ممكن يتجاوز 1.5250 
عموما أقولي رأي بالضبط مع دخول أسيا

----------


## كينج

اوكى وانا مستنى

----------


## yousefh

> اوكى وانا مستنى

 أوكي و انا سهران ما تقلقش

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك فى اليورو ين يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> ايه رايك فى اليورو ين يايوسف

 أنا لا أتعامل إلا مع الأزواج الرئيسية
بس عموما أرى المستويات الحالية جيدة للشراء بهدف 123.80 على الأقل

----------


## كينج

ايسموا نام باين عليه

----------


## كينج

مستنيك يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد يا عماد إن الباوند ممكن يوصل 1.5220 - 1.5250 خلال اليوم 
بس كمان عايز أنبهك إن الباوند إرتد للصعود مرة أخري بعد إقتربه من الضلع الأسفل لقناة هابطة
على 4 ساعات ومن الممكن أن يكمل صعوده للوصول إلى الضلع العلوي عند 1.5330 تقريبا 
و أنا لي رؤية على المدى الطويل
بأننا قد لا نرى مستويات 1.4900 على الباوند
قبل أن يقوم الباوند بزيارة 1.5600
وهذه ليست مجرد رؤية إنما مبنية على تحليلات أيضا
والله أعلم 
و أنا مازلت معك يا عماد ( سهران )

----------


## كينج

اوكى يايوسف بس 56 كتير اوى يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> اوكى يايوسف بس 56 كتير اوى يايوسف

 أنا مش بقولك تستنى وتبيع من 1.56
-----
كل يوم يوم في فرص بيع وشرى
-----
بس كل الموضوع إن أنا حاليا شاري بوند
وهدفي 1.5220
-----
و إنت بتسألني على مناطق للبيع
وأنا مش عارف أرد عليك بالضبط لإني أنا حاليا شاري مش بايع

----------


## yousefh

إنت لو فكرت شوية
هتلاقي إن 1.56 مش بعيدة
الباوند أول إمبارح كان 1.5390 وكان ممكن يوصل لـ 1.56
كلها 210 نقطة 
لكن بسبب الهبوط أمس و اليوم
إبتديت تشوف إن 1.56 بعيدة 
لكن أنا شايفها قريبة مش بعيدة
والله أعلم 
وعموما دي وجهة نظر تحتمل الخطأ قبل الصواب

----------


## un007

كينج / يوسف حد فيكم رايح مؤتمر الفوريكس اللى فى القاهرة انا رايح كده كده

----------


## un007

لو حد رايح ياريت يقولى يا جماعة بليز

----------


## yousefh

> لو حد رايح ياريت يقولى يا جماعة بليز

 والله كان نفسي أروح
بس الأيام دي عندي مشاغل كتيرة والوقت ضيق فعلا 
عموما تتعوض بإذن الله المرة الجاية

----------


## un007

ده لسه فاضل 20 يوم يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> ده لسه فاضل 20 يوم يا يوسف

 أيوة أنا عارف
بس أنا حاليا في دوامة روتين
وفي مشاكل ملهاش مواعيد
يعني مثلا من غير ما أطول عليك
مستني الأمن الصناعي يجيلي عشان يفحص السيبر
ومش مدينلي معاد محدد  
دا انا عايز أسافر يومين إسكندرية أغير جو
بقال أكتر من شهرين .. مش عارف

----------


## mdraw

شلونكم ياشباب جد اشتقتلكم والنت كتير بيقطع والتنقل بين المواضيع صعب
طمنوني عنكم

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير و نهاركم سعيد
النوم و الاكل احلى حاجة في الدنيا
ابعت يا عماد 
الانهيارات اللي حاصلة في اليورو دي تخوف ممكن يكمل نزول و دة مستبعد بالنسبة لي و ممكن يرتد لاعلى و دة متوقع جدا جدا
زي ما قلت انا عايز ادخل شراء و لن ادخل الا لما بوادر الصعود تبان و لسة مفيش حاجة لغاية دلوقتي لكن الاعتقاد السائد ان اليورو يستهدف 1.37 خلال الاسبوع القادم و الانجليزي 1.54 ايضا الكلام دة عشان انا ناوي ابدأ العمليات بالشراء و ليس بالبيع
حبيبي مدراو واحشنا كتير مبروك الارباح ابعت

----------


## mdraw

> صباح الخير و نهاركم سعيد
> النوم و الاكل احلى حاجة في الدنيا
> ابعت يا عماد 
> الانهيارات اللي حاصلة في اليورو دي تخوف ممكن يكمل نزول و دة مستبعد بالنسبة لي و ممكن يرتد لاعلى و دة متوقع جدا جدا
> زي ما قلت انا عايز ادخل شراء و لن ادخل الا لما بوادر الصعود تبان و لسة مفيش حاجة لغاية دلوقتي لكن الاعتقاد السائد ان اليورو يستهدف 1.37 خلال الاسبوع القادم و الانجليزي 1.54 ايضا الكلام دة عشان انا ناوي ابدأ العمليات بالشراء و ليس بالبيع
> حبيبي مدراو واحشنا كتير مبروك الارباح ابعت

 حبيبي اسمو شلونك الله يوفقك بالشراء مع إنه الوضع محير كتير 
انا مستني العنوان عشان ابعت 
الحمد لله وصلت المصاري وخرجناها

----------


## esmo

اه يا عم مدراو ما انا سامع انك دبلت و مطنش
عموما ما شاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يرزق كمان و كمان و يبارك كمان و كمان

----------


## esmo

ابو احمد لف لنا لفة كدة و شوف ايه اخر الاخبار

----------


## mdraw

> اه يا عم مدراو ما انا سامع انك دبلت و مطنش
> عموما ما شاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يرزق كمان و كمان و يبارك كمان و كمان

 الحمد لله دبلت بالفعل وسحبت رأس المال وبدي أشتغل بالأرباح
وعقبالك يارب وعقبال كل الشباب الحلوين متلك

----------


## esmo

انا قررت اشتري يورو الان من 1.2980
ايه رايكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mdraw

> انا قررت اشتري يورو الان من 1.2980
> ايه رايكم؟؟؟؟

 أنا برأيي تنتظر تقرير نور أحسن
يمكن ساعة أو ساعتين وبيدخل معلمنا 
يعني رأيي لا تستعجل لأنه بالفعل الوضع مربك

----------


## esmo

> أنا برأيي تنتظر تقرير نور أحسن
> يمكن ساعة أو ساعتين وبيدخل معلمنا 
> يعني رأيي لا تستعجل لأنه بالفعل الوضع مربك

  كلامك صح بس انا داخل و عارف انها مخاطرة بس مقتنع بيها ادعيلي انا دخلت و خلاص

----------


## mdraw

> كلامك صح بس انا داخل و عارف انها مخاطرة بس مقتنع بيها ادعيلي انا دخلت و خلاص

 اللهم إني أستودعك صفقات إخوتي المسلمين فأنت الذي لا تضيع ودائعك يارب

----------


## esmo

يا حبيبي يا مدراو و الله انا متفائل جدا للصفقة دي
مين هيدخل معايا يلا جمدوا قلبكوا؟؟؟

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم

----------


## esmo

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

----------


## كينج

انا باخد بايع بس يا ايسموا

----------


## كينج

ممكن ناخد بايع فى الاسترلينى من هنا

----------


## esmo

هو اليورو مات بجد ولا ايه؟

----------


## bravo

> هو اليورو مات بجد ولا ايه؟

 
اذا كمل تحت 1.2870 بيكون انتحر

----------


## ابو منيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيبي ابو نور شلونك ياغالي 
الشركه اللي اتعامل معاها ارسلت لي رساله مباشرة عبر برنامج التداول مفادها 
ان اليورو بكسر 1.2928 سيتوجه الى 1.2860 
ارجوا الحذر من الشراء كما اني لن ابيع انا رغماً عن وصول المعلومه 
لانه اتوقع فيه انفجار سيحدث اما لفوق او لتحت في اليورو والباوند  
شكراً لك 0000000000000000000

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح الخير على كل الموجودين 
انا لفيت لفة على كل المشاركات وفهمت ان ايسمو عايز يشترى باوند ويورو 
هلف لفة على الاخبار وارجعلكم معلش الناموسية كانت كحلى حبتين 
بس مبدئيا اعتقد ممكن شرا الباوند بهدف مش كبير قوى مبدئيا عند 230 واستوب لوس 111
انما اليورو قلقان منه لان حاليا عارضين مظاهرات واضرابات كبيرة جدا فى اليونان

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صحيفة: رئيس صندوق النقد يخشى اتساع نطاق أزمة اليونان
Wed May 5, 2010 8:23am GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
باريس (رويترز) - أفادت صحيفة فرنسية يوم الاربعاء أن رئيس صندوق النقد الدولي قال إن خطر انتشار أزمة ديون اليونان الى باقي أوروبا قائم لكن ليس هناك تهديد حقيقي للدول الكبيرة بما في ذلك فرنسا وألمانيا. 
وأبلغ دومينيك ستراوس كان صحيفة لو باريزيان "هناك دائما مخاطر انتشار (الازمة الى باقي دول أوروبا)." 
وأضاف ستراوس كان "ورد ذكر البرتغال لكنها بدأت بالفعل في اتخاذ اجراءات والدول الاخرى في وضع قوي أكثر ... لكن يتعين علينا أن نظل حذرين." 
وقال انه بموجب الاتفاق فان الخطة ستجري مراقبتها كل ثلاثة أشهر لكن ما لم يتم الالتزام بالاجراءات فقد يضطر المجتمع الدولي "الى التنحي جانبا" بالرغم من أنه ليس هناك ما يشير أن ذلك سيحدث. 
ومضى قائلا دون الخوض في تفاصيل انه ليس هناك خطر حقيقي على فرنسا وألمانيا أو أي دول أوروبية كبيرة أخرى. ولم يحدد رئيس صندوق النقد الدولي أي دول. 
وذكر أن خطة مساعدة اليونان لها هدف رئيسي لحماية اليونان التي تواجه ديونا أكثر مما ينبغي وقدرة تنافسية أضعف مما ينبغي. 
ورفض ستراوس كان أي اقتراحات تشير الى انسحاب اليونان أو أي دولة أوروبية أخرى من منطقة اليورو واصفا أي خطوة من هذا القبيل بأنها " نهاية اليورو 
انكماش مبيعات التجزئة في منطقة اليورو
شارك |
[انكماش مبيعات التجزئة في منطقة اليورو] 
سجل مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة بمنطقة اليورو في شهر أبريل/نيسان مستوى -0.1% من -0.6% للقراءة السابقة فيما جاء بأدنى من التوقعات التي كانت تشير إلى 0.1%، و على المستوى السنوي سجل المؤشر مستوى 0.0% من -1.1% للقراءة السابقة فيما كانت التوقعات بنسبة -0.5%. 
قطاع البناء البريطاني يواصل تحقيق النمو
شارك |
[قطاع البناء البريطاني يواصل تحقيق النمو] 
ارتفع مؤشر مدراء المشتريات للبناء البريطاني في شهر أبريل/نيسان مسجلا مستوى 58.2 من 53.1 للقراءة السابقة وجاء بأعلى من التوقعات التي كانت تشير إلى 53.2.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الاخبار بصراحة مش مطمئنة ابدا لا لليورو ولا الباوند 
لان فى البى بى سى لا زالت الاخبار تفيد انه لا يوجد حتى الان حزب له الاغلبية فى اخر استطلاعات الراى 
انا عن نفسى ساكون متفرج ان صعد سوف ابيع ومش هقدر ادخل شرا وبرجع فى كلامى اللى فوق

----------


## ابو منيف

> الاخبار بصراحة مش مطمئنة ابدا لا لليورو ولا الباوند 
> لان فى البى بى سى لا زالت الاخبار تفيد انه لا يوجد حتى الان حزب له الاغلبية فى اخر استطلاعات الراى 
> انا عن نفسى ساكون متفرج ان صعد سوف ابيع ومش هقدر ادخل شرا وبرجع فى كلامى اللى فوق

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حبيبي ابو نور شلونك ياغالي 
> الشركه اللي اتعامل معاها ارسلت لي رساله مباشرة عبر برنامج التداول مفادها 
> ان اليورو بكسر 1.2928 سيتوجه الى 1.2860 
> ارجوا الحذر من الشراء كما اني لن ابيع انا رغماً عن وصول المعلومه 
> لانه اتوقع فيه انفجار سيحدث اما لفوق او لتحت في اليورو والباوند  
> شكراً لك 0000000000000000000

  ابو منيف يا غااالي و الله ليك وحشة بصحيح
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة الحقيقة انا دخلت شراء و حتى لو فيها خسارة انا مستعد ليها و قابلها انما بالرغم من كل الاحداث اللي حاصلة و التوقعات بالانهيار انما انا اتعلمت ان الفوركس خداع و انا بصراحة عن نفسي متوقع ارتداد عنيف لمن نقطة الارتداد غير معلومة بالنسبة لي و اتعشم انها تكون من هنا
تحياتي و بحبك

----------


## ابو منيف

> ابو منيف يا غااالي و الله ليك وحشة بصحيح
> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة الحقيقة انا دخلت شراء و حتى لو فيها خسارة انا مستعد ليها و قابلها انما بالرغم من كل الاحداث اللي حاصلة و التوقعات بالانهيار انما انا اتعلمت ان الفوركس خداع و انا بصراحة عن نفسي متوقع ارتداد عنيف لمن نقطة الارتداد غير معلومة بالنسبة لي و اتعشم انها تكون من هنا
> تحياتي و بحبك

 احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
الله يوفقك وان ماكسبت بالنزول حتكسب باذن الله في التصحيح 
شكراً لك 
همسه:/ 
اسلوبك جدا رائع في الحوار قمه في الادب والاحترام بارك الله فيك يابو نور 0000000000000

----------


## esmo

متشكرين يا ابو احمد انا خليتك تلف و تعبتك
اوافقك الراي فقط كتحليل فني و لكن لا ننسى ابدا الانهيار الكبير دة و المدة التي استغرقها بسيطة جدا لذلك الارتداد ممكن يكون غريب
كمان متنساش غدا اخبار مهمة جدا جدا و اهمها قرار الفايدة ع اليورو و ايضا الخميس انتخابات بريطانيا و الدنيا لازم و حتما و لابد ترتد لان لا يمكن ان يكون الاتجاه واحد و لابد من الذبذبات التي انتظرها بفارغ الصبر ليكون الارباح لكل البائعين و المشترين ايضا ايه رايك لانه يهمني؟
تحياتي

----------


## esmo

> احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
> الله يوفقك وان ماكسبت بالنزول حتكسب باذن الله في التصحيح 
> شكراً لك 
> همسه:/ 
> اسلوبك جدا رائع في الحوار قمه في الادب والاحترام بارك الله فيك يابو نور 0000000000000

  ابو منيف
عندما اقول لك اني احبك فهذه حقيقة و لكن هل سألت نفسك لماذا؟؟؟؟
لاني من متابعاتي لك وجدتك انسان يملأ قلبك حب الله و رسوله و كل كلامك تترجمه لروح هذا الدين العظيم الذي يملأ قلبك
اعتبرك بركة اي ورشة تشارك فيها و اتفائل بوجودك معنا فلا تحرمنا من بركاتك عزيزي

----------


## ابو منيف

> ابو منيف
> عندما اقول لك اني احبك فهذه حقيقة و لكن هل سألت نفسك لماذا؟؟؟؟
> لاني من متابعاتي لك وجدتك انسان يملأ قلبك حب الله و رسوله و كل كلامك تترجمه لروح هذا الدين العظيم الذي يملأ قلبك
> اعتبرك بركة اي ورشة تشارك فيها و اتفائل بوجودك معنا فلا تحرمنا من بركاتك عزيزي

 اللهم لاتؤاخذني بما يقولون
واغفر لي مالايعلمون
واجعلني خيراً مما يضنون 
كان هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا مدحه احداً ما 
الله يكرمك يابو نور انت ووالدينك بالجنه 00000000000

----------


## esmo

تم التعزيز شراء من 1.2850 و السابق 1.2995 و ربنا يستر
و تم شراء الانجليزي من 1.5090 و برضه ربنا يستر

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

بصراحة انا عملت حركة خيانة واشتريت الباوند 
الشارت بيكلم لوحده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> تم التعزيز شراء من 1.2850 و السابق 1.2995 و ربنا يستر
> و تم شراء الانجليزي من 1.5090 و برضه ربنا يستر

 حبيبى يا ايسمو القلوب عند بعضها 
كده انا اطمنت

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى صعووووووووود والا نزول ارسلكم على حل

----------


## كينج

> حبيبى يا ايسمو القلوب عند بعضها 
> كده انا اطمنت

  والله عال عملين تحبوا فى بعض وسيبينى خارج السوق مش عارف اعمل ايه

----------


## esmo

> حبيبى يا ايسمو القلوب عند بعضها 
> كده انا اطمنت

  حبيبي يا ابو احمد انا كدة اللي اطمنت
حقيقي لو حصل اللي في دماغي محدش هيقدر يمسك اليورو و لا الانجليزي
بس يا ترى ايه اللي في دماغي؟؟؟؟؟؟
سأقوله تباعا باذن الله لما العلامات تبان اكتر

----------


## esmo

> والله عال عملين تحبوا فى بعض وسيبينى خارج السوق مش عارف اعمل ايه

  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:   

> الاسترلينى صعووووووووود والا نزول ارسلكم على حل

 يا عمدة يا عسل الان و بعد كل هذه التخبطات هتلاقي كل واحد ليه تحليل و تخيل مختلف
انا عن نفسي كنت مقرر ابدأ بالشراء و اركب الموجة من اولها (اقصد موجة الصعود) و الان اعتقد بنسبة 99% ان موجة الصعود بدأت و يدعم الكلام دة شوية حاجات هتكلم عليها دلوقتي ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

> يا عمدة يا عسل الان و بعد كل هذه التخبطات هتلاقي كل واحد ليه تحليل و تخيل مختلف
> انا عن نفسي كنت مقرر ابدأ بالشراء و اركب الموجة من اولها (اقصد موجة الصعود) و الان اعتقد بنسبة 99% ان موجة الصعود بدأت و يدعم الكلام دة شوية حاجات هتكلم عليها دلوقتي ان شاء الله

 صعود لحد فين ياايسموا للاسترلينى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> والله عال عملين تحبوا فى بعض وسيبينى خارج السوق مش عارف اعمل ايه

 مش بقولك انت عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل يا كينج 
عموما انا هقولك اشتريت ليه 
الصبح بصراحة كنت خايف منه وفعلا نزل بالصدفة بفتح برنامج تريد حاطط عليه النماذج والشارتات غير بتاع الشركة لقيت نموذج هارمونيك اكتمل ودايفرجن كمان 
بالاضافة لارتداد الداو نسبيا وهبوط الكندى 
وطبعا مقدرش انسى جرئة اخويا ايسمو وهو بيحث على الشرا 
رحت داخل شرا من عند 5080وحطيت ستوب اقل نقطة وصل لها

----------


## esmo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من اول الاسبوع و لا يوجد اي جديد بمعنى الكلمة عن ازمة اليونان و غيرها من الدول الاوروبية و المقصود ان كل الكلام يدور حول الازمة و حلها و هكذا و لا يوجد فعليا قرار معين تقدر تقول انه تم اتخاذه يساعد على الهبوط 
مجرد تداول و تناقل اي خبر عن اي ازمة يؤدي بدوره الى انخفاض العملة و هذا ما حدث مجرد الكلام حول الازمة فقط هو ما ادى الى نزوح المستثمرين عن المخاطرة و شراء الدولار بكميات غريبة 
بالنسبة لي: و هذه شوية فلسفة خاصة يتم تربيط اشياء ببعضها و وضع تصور معين طبعا يخطأ و يصيب ارى ان اي مزيد من القوة لابد و حتما يليه ضعف و وهن و حتى اساس الحياه بأكملها وضعه الله سبحانه و تعالى على هذا الاساس و الامثلة كثيرة و ليست في الفوركس فقط و لكن اين فرعون؟؟ و اين الحضارات؟؟ و اين الظالمين؟؟ الانسان نفسه و تدرج حياته من اللا وجود الى الوجود الى الضعف الى القوة الى الضعف مرة اخرى
هذه الحياه بما فيها الفوركس
بائعين يضعفوا العملة و مشترين يقووا العملة و من بعدها جني الارباح فيتحول البائعين لمشترين و العكس 
نرجع لليورو بالذات لا اخفي انني فرحت كثيرا بالهبوط الفظيع اللي حصل اليوم و اليوم بالذات فلو طبقنا الفلسفة السابقة على اليورو لاقتنعنا بالصعود من الان يضاف الى ذلك اخبار الغد و قرار الفايدة و التصريحات الخاصة باليورو حتما سيحدث شيئ ما هو؟؟ ماذا بعد كل هذا الانهيار؟؟؟ الكلام يجاوب على نفسه و لو نظرنا الى الهبوط من اول الاسبوع لوجدناه تدريجي و ليس فجائيا الا اليوم و هذا ما يصب في مصلحة الصعود غدا مع القرارات و هذا ما كنت اقصده انه لو حصل اللي في بالي لن يسنطيع احد ان يمسك اليورو صعودا 
اتوقع اليورو محتاج فقط لاي قرار بسيط و سوف ترون صعود اغرب و اعجب من الهبوط 
اما الانجليزي فهو اصلا يميل للصعود عن الهبوط بدون اي بيانات او قرارات مساعدة له و اعتقد انه ايضا سيتلكك لمجرد خبر او بيان ايجابي غدا 
طبعا دوشتكم بس احنا في ورشة فضفضة و هو دة اللي في دماغي

----------


## esmo

يا عماد انا مبقولش ارقام معينة انما لو حصل او بانت بوادر الصعود سيكون جنوني و الله اعلم
يعني كما ذكرت الى 1.55 و اعلى و ممكن 1.57 او اعلى

----------


## esmo

مخزون النفط الخام 2.8 ضد قوة الدولار و يرمي للداو و سنرى التأثير الساعتين القادمتين ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> من اول الاسبوع و لا يوجد اي جديد بمعنى الكلمة عن ازمة اليونان و غيرها من الدول الاوروبية و المقصود ان كل الكلام يدور حول الازمة و حلها و هكذا و لا يوجد فعليا قرار معين تقدر تقول انه تم اتخاذه يساعد على الهبوط 
> مجرد تداول و تناقل اي خبر عن اي ازمة يؤدي بدوره الى انخفاض العملة و هذا ما حدث مجرد الكلام حول الازمة فقط هو ما ادى الى نزوح المستثمرين عن المخاطرة و شراء الدولار بكميات غريبة 
> بالنسبة لي: و هذه شوية فلسفة خاصة يتم تربيط اشياء ببعضها و وضع تصور معين طبعا يخطأ و يصيب ارى ان اي مزيد من القوة لابد و حتما يليه ضعف و وهن و حتى اساس الحياه بأكملها وضعه الله سبحانه و تعالى على هذا الاساس و الامثلة كثيرة و ليست في الفوركس فقط و لكن اين فرعون؟؟ و اين الحضارات؟؟ و اين الظالمين؟؟ الانسان نفسه و تدرج حياته من اللا وجود الى الوجود الى الضعف الى القوة الى الضعف مرة اخرى
> هذه الحياه بما فيها الفوركس
> بائعين يضعفوا العملة و مشترين يقووا العملة و من بعدها جني الارباح فيتحول البائعين لمشترين و العكس 
> نرجع لليورو بالذات لا اخفي انني فرحت كثيرا بالهبوط الفظيع اللي حصل اليوم و اليوم بالذات فلو طبقنا الفلسفة السابقة على اليورو لاقتنعنا بالصعود من الان يضاف الى ذلك اخبار الغد و قرار الفايدة و التصريحات الخاصة باليورو حتما سيحدث شيئ ما هو؟؟ ماذا بعد كل هذا الانهيار؟؟؟ الكلام يجاوب على نفسه و لو نظرنا الى الهبوط من اول الاسبوع لوجدناه تدريجي و ليس فجائيا الا اليوم و هذا ما يصب في مصلحة الصعود غدا مع القرارات و هذا ما كنت اقصده انه لو حصل اللي في بالي لن يسنطيع احد ان يمسك اليورو صعودا 
> اتوقع اليورو محتاج فقط لاي قرار بسيط و سوف ترون صعود اغرب و اعجب من الهبوط 
> اما الانجليزي فهو اصلا يميل للصعود عن الهبوط بدون اي بيانات او قرارات مساعدة له و اعتقد انه ايضا سيتلكك لمجرد خبر او بيان ايجابي غدا 
> طبعا دوشتكم بس احنا في ورشة فضفضة و هو دة اللي في دماغي

 بيتهيئلى فرعون فى المتحف المصرى   :016:

----------


## كينج

عاوز اخد شارى فى اليورو ين

----------


## esmo

> بيتهيئلى فرعون فى المتحف المصرى

  عارف و شفته يا خويا متشكرين ع الاضافة ههههههههههههه

----------


## esmo

رايق اوي يا خي؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

انت فين يا ابو احمد تساعدني ع الراجل دة

----------


## كينج

يابنى اليورو ين اشتريته ايه رايكم

----------


## كينج

خالى كل حسباته طارت بسبب اليورو ين

----------


## esmo

اليورو ين اعتقد للشراء و الله اعلم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اخوك موجود بس بحاول اشغل برنامج التريد اللى حاطط عليه الهارمونيك مش عايز يشتغل عشان كنت عايز اشوف اليورو عليه 
هو مشكلة الهارمونيك انه بيتقل الجهاز 
عموما عماد حبيبنا برضه بس المشكلة انه محتار شويتين مش عارف يشترى ولا يبيبع

----------


## esmo

كلام في الاساسي فقط الين ضعيف بفعل فاعل و الفاعل معلوم و اليورو صعود يبقى اليورو ين للشراء
مع ملاحظة ان الين هيقوى ايضا و بعنف الفترة القادمة و الله اعلم

----------


## esmo

كدة ابتدأت لغة التناغم في العملات و اللي اتعلمتها من ماجد و هي تفاعل العملات المرتبطة ببعضها سواء ارتباط وثيق او غير وثيق
سنرى ارتفاعات في الذهب و الفضة و الاسترالي و الكندي و النيوزلاندي مع اليورو و الباوند
هذا ما كنت انتظره و الله

----------


## esmo

يوسف فين مش باين

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لاجارد: البنوك الفرنسية لم يطلب منها التدخل بشأن اليونان
Wed May 5, 2010 2:15pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
باريس (رويترز) - قالت وزيرة الاقتصاد الفرنسية كريستين لاجارد يوم الاربعاء ان الحكومة لم تطلب من البنوك الفرنسية التدخل بنشاط في صفقة انقاذ اليونان لكنها وافقت على ابقاء تعرضها لليونان. 
وقالت لاجارد في مقابلة تلفزيونية "البنوك الفرنسية الرئيسية وافقت على أن تبقى معرضة لليونان." 
واضافت انه على عكس ما حدث في المانيا فانها لم تطلب من البنوك الفرنسية ان تشارك مباشرة في صفقة انقاذ اليونان. 
وقالت "لم أطلب منهم ولست بصدد ان اطلب منهم التدخل."  ووفقا لبيانات من بنك التسويات الدولية قدمت البنوك الفرنسية والالمانية معظم القروض لليونان. 
وقال بنك التسويات الدولية ان المقترضين اليونانيين عليهم ديون قيمتها 236 مليار دولار لمقرضين اجانب في نهاية 2009 نصفها لدائنين في بلدين منها 75 مليار دولار في فرنسا و45 مليار دولار في المانيا. 
وقالت لاجارد انها ليس لديها بواعث قلق خاصة بشأن الوضع في اليونان

----------


## esmo

الله الله الحمد لله بوادر الصعووووود
كما تخيلت الدهب بيضرب الهاي و ماشي وراه اليورو و الباوند و الداو بتعلى و الدولار اندكس بينزل
الحمد لله ربنا يكملها بالخير

----------


## كينج

ابعت ياايسمواااااااااااااا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الله ينور يا ايسمو عايزين نشوف ال 190 عشان نطمن اكتر

----------


## كينج

وبعد الـ 190

----------


## esmo

> وبعد الـ 190

  فظيع فظيع فظيع  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

ياايسموا انا مظبط نصف عقد مينى على سعر 250 بيع و واحد فى الحساب التانى عقد مينى على سعر 300 ايه رايك

----------


## esmo

> ياايسموا انا مظبط نصف عقد مينى على سعر 250 بيع و واحد فى الحساب التانى عقد مينى على سعر 300 ايه رايك

  مش فاهم بتتكلم ع اليورو ولا الباوند و يا ريت تكتب الريت كامل

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن الباوند ممكن يرتد من الضلع السفلي للقناة الهابطة
وحتى لو إخترق ضلع القناة الهابطة هيبقله ترند صاعد على الإسبوعي
دا غير طبعا دعم 61.8 % فيبو المتمركز في مستوى 1.5070 والقريب من ضلع القناة الهابطة 
ده غير إن ممكن البائعين يتحولوا للشراء بسبب ثبات السعر

----------


## كينج

الباوند يعنى ايه اكتب الريت كامل مش فاهم

----------


## yousefh

> الباوند يعنى ايه اكتب الريت كامل مش فاهم

 الريت rate
يقصد السعر كامل 1.5250

----------


## كينج

1.5250 نصف مينى و فى الحساب التانى واحد مينى كامل من 1.5300 بيع من هذه الاسعار

----------


## mdraw

الباوند اكمل نماذج هارمونيك على الربع والنص والساعة والأربع ساعات  يعني باعتقادي حيرتد حيرتد بس لوين ربك العليم

----------


## mdraw

شو هالملل الرهيب اليوم

----------


## كينج

كل ده وملل

----------


## mdraw

> كل ده وملل

 مافي حركة بالسوق مافي ناس تتناقش مافي نور الدين 
انا خارج السوق لهيك بشوف الوضع ملل

----------


## كينج

انا كمان خارج السوق ومش عارف اعمل ايه

----------


## كينج

عاوز اخد فى اليورو ين وخايف

----------


## كينج

اليورو ين رايح فيييييييييييييين

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

يا صباح الخير انهاردة انا صاحى بدرى مخصوص عشان خاطر موضوع الانتخابات

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

طمنى عليك يا ايسمو انا ااستوب اتضرب ب 20 نقطة واتحولت للبيع

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله اليورو ين خرجت منه بمكسب قبل النزول ده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

بي.ان.بي يكشف عن تعرض سيادي لليونان بخمسة مليارات يورو
Thu May 6, 2010 5:20am GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
باريس (رويترز) - قال بنك بي.ان.بي باريبا الفرنسي يوم الخميس إن لديه تعرضا سياديا لليونان بقيمة خمسة مليارات يورو. 
وأضاف البنك أن حجم التزاماته التجارية في اليونان يبلغ ثلاثة مليارات يورو. 
وأعلن بي.ان.بي باريبا أن صافي ربح الربع الاول من العام بلغ 2.3 مليار يورو بينما كان متوسط توقعات المحللين في مسح لرويترز 1.6 مليار يورو. 
وقال إن الربع الاول يظهر بداية تعاف اقتصادي

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الف مبروك يا كينج 
بصراحة السوق فى ذبذبة عالية جدا ويعتبر خطر 
وانا يمكن اسيب عملية بيع الباوند وبس لغاية لما السوق يستقر

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير
مبروك يا كنج علي اليورو ين
ابو احمد انا ما زلت في حالة شراء ليس عند و لكن باقتناع و اليوم هو اخر يوم بالنسبة لي للتمسك بالبيع
اليوم مليئ بالاخبار الهامة التي من الممكن ان تقلب الموازين ربنا كريم

----------


## كينج

الله يبارك فيكم اخى ايسموا و فركساوى

----------


## yousefh

صباح النور عليكم جميعا
إسمو وعماد و أبو أحمد 
ياريت حد يوافينا بالأخبار أول بأول
عشان أنا لسه منزل ويندوز للجهاز
وكل المواقع إللي أنا حافظها على الجهاز راحت  :Frown:  للأسف

----------


## yousefh

> صباح الخير
> مبروك يا كنج علي اليورو ين
> ابو احمد انا ما زلت في حالة شراء ليس عند و لكن باقتناع و اليوم هو اخر يوم بالنسبة لي للتمسك بالبيع
> اليوم مليئ بالاخبار الهامة التي من الممكن ان تقلب الموازين ربنا كريم

 مش فاهم ؟
يعني قصدك شراء ولا بيع ؟

----------


## esmo

فوركساوي عمل حركة خيانة و تحول للبيع طيب لف لنا لفة كدة يا ابو احمد و شوف ايه اخر الاخبار

----------


## yousefh

خدوا بالكم من المستويات دي في الباوند
عشان في ترند صاعد على الأسبوعي في نفس المستويات

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير
مبروك يا كنج علي اليورو ين
ابو احمد انا ما زلت في حالة شراء ليس عند و لكن باقتناع و اليوم هو اخر يوم بالنسبة لي للتمسك بالشراء
اليوم مليئ بالاخبار الهامة التي من الممكن ان تقلب الموازين ربنا كريم 
تم تصحيح الكلام سوري يا جو خطأ غير مقصود انت فين مش باين واحشنا
انا عملت شوية عمليات شراء بالهبل و ماشي في اتجاه واحد يا صابت يا اتنين عور و الغريبة اني مش قلقان ليه معرفش الواحد شكله كدة جتله حالة تبلد

----------


## esmo

ممكن اسأل سؤال
طيب اليورو بينزل عشان الازمات المتلاحقة في منطقة اليورو انما الانجليزي بينزل ليه كل هذا النزول؟؟؟ هل عشان الانتخابات فقط؟؟ حد عنده اجابة؟

----------


## yousefh

موجود  
بس إمبارح الويندوز وقع عندي
ومن إمبارح بحاول أجيب المواقع إللي كانت محفوظة على الجهاز 
المشكلة إني من كام يوم كنت عايز أعمل نسخة إحتياطي بس كسلت

----------


## esmo

> موجود  
> بس إمبارح الويندوز وقع عندي
> ومن إمبارح بحاول أجيب المواقع إللي كانت محفوظة على الجهاز 
> المشكلة إني من كام يوم كنت عايز أعمل نسخة إحتياطي بس كسلت

  ابقى شيل نسخة من ملف الفافوريت على فلاشة ولا حاجة
بسيطة ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح الخير يا ايسمو وصباح الخير يوسف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا يا ايسمو بعت وقفلت واشتريت وقفلت وهشتغل كده لغاية ما يرسى على اتجاه 
او يحدد اتجاه ثابت لان حتى نموذج الهارمونيك بتاع امبارح كسره وعمل فيه لو جديد 
فنشتغل معاه واحدة واحدة افضل

----------


## esmo

دي نفس طريقتي يا ابو احمد بس المرة دي انا داخل مجازفة و لازم اكمل في اتجاه واحد ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله

----------


## esmo

> صباح الخير يا ايسمو وصباح الخير يوسف

  دلوقتي عماد هيقولك و ما قلتليش انا كمان ليه صباح الخير
انا حفظه كتزعلش يا عمدة صباح الفل و الورد و الياسمين و الارباح كمان

----------


## كينج

انتهى البيع فى اليورو والا اليورو لسه فى انهيار تانى لو فى انهيار تانى ممكن يوصل لحد كام

----------


## كينج

ايه توقعتكم فى اليورو و الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

اليورو جاب اخره والا ايه

----------


## كينج

ايه يااخونا انتو فين طب يوسف مشغول فى الكمبيوتر اللى اتفرمت وانتو مشغولين فى ايه ايه رايكم فى اليورو جاب اخره

----------


## esmo

لا مؤاخذة يا عماد
اليورو من وجهة نظري اكيد جاب اخره نزول و لن يكسر الـ 1.27 باذن الله
هذا من وجهة نظري
كما توجد بعض الاخبار الخاصة بالصين من شأنها ان تضعف الدولار و ايضا قرار الفايدة اليوم على اليورو
اعتقد ان اليوم هو يوم المفاجآت

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير شباب  
ماشاء الله فضفضة كاملة والشباب نازلين شراء وبيع  
الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## esmo

صباح الفل مدراو ان شاء الله موفق

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح الخير يا مدرو ويومك موفق ان شا الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

تتوقع رفع الفايدة يا ايسمو بعد تصريحات تريشيه اخر مرة ان الفايدة لن تظل منخفضةلفترة طويلة

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

معلش يا كينج الواحد ساعات بيغيب شوية لان بنحاول نصطاد اى فرصة ومرة تصيب ومرة تخيب احسن من القعدة كده بدون فايدة

----------


## esmo

هل من جديد ابو احمد؟

----------


## esmo

> تتوقع رفع الفايدة يا ايسمو بعد تصريحات تريشيه اخر مرة ان الفايدة لن تظل منخفضةلفترة طويلة

  بص يا ابو احمد
في الحالات اللي زي كدة بيكون فيه اكتر من سيناريو
نختصر منهم افضل سيناريو و اسوأ سيناريو
افضل سيناريو هو ابقاء الفائدة على ما هي عليه و انا عن نفسي هذا ما اتوقعه بل متأكد منه و النتيجة ستكون ايجابية لليورو لان انت عارف ان الفايدة 3 انواع الايداع و الائتمان و المرجعي
و ان ارتفاع التضخم يتم على اثره اتخاذ قرارات برفع الفايدة المرجعية
و على ذلك ارى ان المركزي الاوروبي سيبقي الفائدة على ما هي عليه على الاقل او سيقوم برفعها كحل مثالي مؤقت لانهيار سعر صرف اليورو و اعادة الثقة في المنطقة بأكملها 
اما اسوأ سيناريو هو خفض الفائدة مما يؤدي الى انهيار العملة اكثر و اكثر و ينذر بانهيار كامل في اوروبا بالكامل و هذا من رابع المستحيلات بالنسبة لهم 
لذلك اتوقع ابقاء الفايدة على ما هي عليه او رفع الفايدة كحل مسكن للازمة الحالية

----------


## mdraw

> صباح الفل مدراو ان شاء الله موفق

  

> صباح الخير يا مدرو ويومك موفق ان شا الله

 صباح الورد لأحلى شلة ويوم موفق للجميع يارب

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> صباح الورد لأحلى شلة ويوم موفق للجميع يارب

 يسعد صباحك مدراوا

----------


## esmo

ديفيد كاميرون نحفظ هذا الاسم جيدا

----------


## كينج

دا لعيب كوره

----------


## esmo

> دا لعيب كوره

  لا بيلعب حواجبه يا رايق
اه ما انت عمال تلم الدولارات و مطنش
اببببببببببعت

----------


## كينج

مين ده بجد

----------


## كينج

قرار الفايده الاوربيه ممكن ياثر على الباوند والا مالوش دعوه

----------


## كينج

تثبيت الفايده

----------


## esmo

الحمد لله نرى تثبيت الفايدة و كمان 20 دقيقة المؤتمر الصحفي
سنرى ارتفاع اليورو و الباوند اعتبارا من اليوم في الساعتين القادمتين ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه رايك فى اليورو يا ايسمو الباوند بصراحة ماشى تمام ولاولا هبوط اليورو كنا شفناه طالع زى الصاروخ

----------


## esmo

> ايه رايك فى اليورو يا ايسمو الباوند بصراحة ماشى تمام ولاولا هبوط اليورو كنا شفناه طالع زى الصاروخ

 تثبيت الفايدة اراه في مصلحة اليورو و الباوند و التأثير سيتضح اكثر كمان 10 دقائق ان شاء الله

----------


## esmo

يا عزيزي مجرد تثبيت الفايدة كان هو المتوقع و الخوف كان من تخفيض الفايدة مثل ما قال نور اذن ابقاء الفايدة ايجابي لليورو و الله اعلم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

حد شايف ايه اللى بيحصل فى اليورو فرنك على ما اظن هو ده اللى عامل اللخبطة اللى فى السوق

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الكندى ان شاء الله هيوزن السوق خاصة بعد تصاريح البناء الايجابية جدا 
المفروض يكونله هبوط محترم

----------


## كينج

سيبك من الكندى والسويسرى والفرنك و الاسترالى 
اليورو و الاسترلينى وبس

----------


## esmo

انا اشتريت يورو تاني

----------


## كينج

والله ياايسموا بفكر انا كمان مش عارف نور مصر على عدم الشراء ليه مع ان السعر ادمر خالص

----------


## esmo

كل واحد و ليه دماغه و تفكيره
نور استاذ بمعنى الكلمة بس بيشتغل على المدى البعيد
انا عن نفسي واخد طريق الشراء و التعزيز و اي اوردر يظبط بخلصه على مكسب ولو بسيط
بصراحة انا مش شايف نزول اكتر من كدة

----------


## esmo

الحركات غريبة جدا تنذر بهبوط قوي او صعود قوي

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

شكلها هبوط قوى يا ايسمو 
الحمدلله ان الواحد بيحط ستوب لوس قبل اى حاجة لان السوق بصراحة مش مصمون

----------


## esmo

> شكلها هبوط قوى يا ايسمو 
> الحمدلله ان الواحد بيحط ستوب لوس قبل اى حاجة لان السوق بصراحة مش مصمون

  واضح بالفعل ان الهبوط هو سيد الموقف حتى الان هذه حقيقة
يبقى فقط انتظار تصريحات برنانكي و نرى ما يحدث
نور بيوصي الان بالدخول على الداو جونز بيع و لكن فقط للحسابات الكبيرة التي تتحمل

----------


## esmo

اليورو بيقاوم الهبوط محتاج زقة و لو بسيطة هتفرق حقيقي ع الاقل 100 نقطة

----------


## كينج

انا مابحبش الداوجونز

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

بصراحة انا الداو ماليش فيه لان فيه شبهة شرعية 
وهخلينى بره شوية لغاية ما الامور تتصح اكتر 
لان بصراحة مفيش اتجاه واضح

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الباوند بتلكك عشان يطلع 
مجرد ما الداو اتحرك شويه جرى وراه

----------


## esmo

> الباوند بتلكك عشان يطلع 
> مجرد ما الداو اتحرك شويه جرى وراه

  هو دة و الله اللي انا اقصده على الباوند و اليورو كمان
بيتلككوا بس لو تلاتفع شهية المخاطرة حقيقي محدش هيقف قصادهم
اليورو الان طلع حوالي 40 نقطة انا بصراحة عايزه يكمل
قفلت اوردر و الحمد لله و الباقي لسة
عندي شراء يورو كتيييير و كمان باوند و مستني حبيبي برنانكي

----------


## esmo

ابو احمد و عماد و يوسف
ايه رايكم شايفين ايه؟؟؟

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الخبر التانى على الكندى ايجابى جدا يعنى المفروض ينزله بتاع 100 نقطة الا اذا انخفض الداو

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

انا شايف ان الداو هو المحرك الان اذا صعد صعد اليورو والباوند وهبط الكندى والعكس صحيح 
وده يأكد ان شهية المخاطرة موجودة واللى بيحركها الداو حاليا

----------


## esmo

كلام صحيح يا ابو احمد 100%

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حد كان شارى فى اليورو فرنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

عن نفسي لا يا ليون
ليه بتسأل؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لانه نزل 300 نقطة ويا عالم رايح فين تانى
لان نور كان قايل اشتروة لما كان 1.4350 وقال هدفكم 1.4500
ودلوقتى نزل ل 1.4050

----------


## esmo

و الله يا ليون الاحسن الواحد يشتغل على العملات الرئيسية و لما ربنا يكرمه و يحقق ارباح معقولة يبقى يخش في المتقاطعة بعقد بسيط  كنوع من المخاطرة البسيطة اما تزيد الارباح او يتاكل منها جزء صغير
شايفين اليورو؟ شكله هيتألق النهاردة و هنقوووووووول ابعت للمشترين
يا رب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> و الله يا ليون الاحسن الواحد يشتغل على العملات الرئيسية و لما ربنا يكرمه و يحقق ارباح معقولة يبقى يخش في المتقاطعة بعقد بسيط كنوع من المخاطرة البسيطة اما تزيد الارباح او يتاكل منها جزء صغير
> شايفين اليورو؟ شكله هيتألق النهاردة و هنقوووووووول ابعت للمشترين
> يا رب

 ايوة شكل انهرضة وبكرة هيضرب تعظيم سلام لليورو لو هو مضربش على قفاه هههههه

----------


## esmo

صراع و حرب داية بين الداو و الدولار اندكس مين هيكسب؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الداو وبس يا ايسمو هو اللى معاه المتاح للصعود او الهبوط 
انا هقوم اريح شوية لان البعد عن السوق كده افضل 
والحمدلله عملنا عمليات مش بطالة اليوم

----------


## esmo

> الداو وبس يا ايسمو هو اللى معاه المتاح للصعود او الهبوط 
> انا هقوم اريح شوية لان البعد عن السوق كده افضل 
> والحمدلله عملنا عمليات مش بطالة اليوم

 عندك حق بس كان المفروض تستنى حديث تريشيه كمان 35 دقيقة لانه ممكن يحرك السوق
بس الاحسن من كل دة ان الواحد يريح
يلا يا باشا روح ريح نفسك شوية و بارك الله فيما رزق

----------


## esmo

احسن حاجة فعلا دلوقتي شوية راحة لمدة ساعة

----------


## mdraw

ولما ترجعولنا بالسلامة 
طمنوني عنكم وعن عملياتكم
تاركيني بالموضوع هناك لوحدي ومجتمعين هنا
كلكم حتبعتولي بقا

----------


## esmo

> ولما ترجعولنا بالسلامة 
> طمنوني عنكم وعن عملياتكم
> تاركيني بالموضوع هناك لوحدي ومجتمعين هنا
> كلكم حتبعتولي بقا

  حبيبي مدراو هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
انا من المشترين يا مدراو و براهن على الصعود العنيف و كله قسمة و نصيب
شفت وشك زي العسل عليا ازاي؟؟؟ اهه اليورو نط حتة نطة لفوق و الله تخوف على راي حبايبنا الخليجيين ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

> حبيبي مدراو هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> انا من المشترين يا مدراو و براهن على الصعود العنيف و كله قسمة و نصيب
> شفت وشك زي العسل عليا ازاي؟؟؟ اهه اليورو نط حتة نطة لفوق و الله تخوف على راي حبايبنا الخليجيين ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 حبيبي اسمو والله إنك فل وعسل وعنبر
وتستاهل كل خير من امبارح لما انت اشتريت وقلبي معك
بس مو راضي أسألك لأنه شايف الوضع 
بس يارب يصحح بقا وتطلع بربح يارب
أنا غلبان يا اسمو شو أرعب  :Emoticon1:

----------


## esmo

> حبيبي اسمو والله إنك فل وعسل وعنبر
> وتستاهل كل خير من امبارح لما انت اشتريت وقلبي معك
> بس مو راضي أسألك لأنه شايف الوضع 
> بس يارب يصحح بقا وتطلع بربح يارب
> أنا غلبان يا اسمو شو أرعب

  يا مدراو يا عسل
انا مقصدش انك انت اللي ترعب انا اقصد ان حركات اليورو هي اللي ترعب و تخوف فوق و تحت و فوق و تحت على راي الحاج احمد عدوية ههههههههه
بالنسبة لصفقاتي لا متخافش على اخوك الوضع و الحمد لله تحت السيطرة تماما
انا كل عملياتي شراء و اليوم ايضا اشتريت و مع كل طلوع ببيع بربح و متقلقش
الحمد لله انا كسبان كويس

----------


## mdraw

> يا مدراو يا عسل
> انا مقصدش انك انت اللي ترعب انا اقصد ان حركات اليورو هي اللي ترعب و تخوف فوق و تحت و فوق و تحت على راي الحاج احمد عدوية ههههههههه
> بالنسبة لصفقاتي لا متخافش على اخوك الوضع و الحمد لله تحت السيطرة تماما
> انا كل عملياتي شراء و اليوم ايضا اشتريت و مع كل طلوع ببيع بربح و متقلقش
> الحمد لله انا كسبان كويس

 الحمد لله طمنتني على موضوعين
الأول أنا مبرعبش
التاني انك بأمان الله

----------


## esmo

مين معايا هنا
شهية الرغي ارتفعت عندي مع هذا الصعود
انا منتظر 1.2810 مين هيدعيلي تيجي بس من غير ما حد يخسر

----------


## esmo

ايه دة محدش بيدعيلي
اوك اوك اوك و الله لاوريكم
اوك اوك اوووووووووووووووووك

----------


## كينج

ماانت مش بتبعت ياايسموا يارب تكسب ويطير على فووووووووووووق ابعت بقى

----------


## mdraw

> ايه دة محدش بيدعيلي
> اوك اوك اوك و الله لاوريكم
> اوك اوك اوووووووووووووووووك

 طول بالك يا اسمو أنا كنت بصلي المغرب
وهدعيلك دلوقتي بعد الصلاة بس لاتنساني بدعواتك ها 
الله يربحك ولا يخجلك وما تطلع من عمليات إلا بربح يرضيك 
روح يا اسمو الله يرضى عليك

----------


## esmo

> ماانت مش بتبعت ياايسموا يارب تكسب ويطير على فووووووووووووق ابعت بقى

  لالالالالا انا يا حبيبي ما ببعتش تقولي رايك ايه ماشي ادعيلي ماشي انما ابعت دي انسى
انا يا عم هدعي لنفسي و هبعت لنفسي ارخص و اوفر
يا رب 1.2810 يا رب

----------


## esmo

> طول بالك يا اسمو أنا كنت بصلي المغرب
> وهدعيلك دلوقتي بعد الصلاة بس لاتنساني بدعواتك ها 
> الله يربحك ولا يخجلك وما تطلع من عمليات إلا بربح يرضيك 
> روح يا اسمو الله يرضى عليك

  و الله احرجتني بأخلاقك و مش عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا هو اعلم بما اكنه لك من حب

----------


## mdraw

تم حذف المشاركة 
مشكورة الإدارة
وآسفين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

ولا يهمك يا اسمو عرفت انه النت اتجنن عندك
بس يظبط النت منكمل 
يمكن انا أطلع كمان

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى بيحصل ده

----------


## كينج

عامل ايه ياايسموا و فين يوسف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صباح الخير يا شباب ايه اللى حصل ده كله والواحد نايم

----------


## كينج

دمار شامل

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اللى حصل ده بصراحة اخر مرة شفته كان ايام ازمة دبى 
الحمدلله ان الواحد كان نايم والا كنت اتهورت واتعورت

----------


## كينج

وانا كمان مش داخل فى اى حاجه بس ايسموا كان واخد شارى وعزز ربنا يستر على ايسموا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ربنا يسترها ان شاء الله احسن السوق ده عايز اخطف واجرى والاستوب قبل الامر

----------


## كينج

راحو فين

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله اليوم امبارح عدى على خير كنت ناوى اخد شارى فى اليورو ين لكن الحمد لله رجعت فى كلامى لو كنت دخلت كان زمان الحساب اتصفر

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير شباب
طمنوني إن شاء الله انتو في بر الأمان

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله 100 على 100 بس ايسموا و يوسف مش ظهرين والواحد كده قلقان

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله طمنتني
بس ايسمو عنده النت خرب امبارح ويمكن يتأخر ليدخل ربنا يسترها مع الجميع

----------


## ابو منيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الخير ياشباب 
هل في احد منكم عنده مشكله في منصة اف اكس سول GTS  
لانه مو راضي يفتح معاي اطلاقا 
حتى اعاده تنصيب البرنامج من جديد عن طريق الموقع لا يستطيع القيام بذلك 
الان جربت 3 شركات اخرى ومنها FXCM 
فورا اشتغل البرنامج  
احد منكم صايره معاه نفس المشكله في سول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mdraw

والله يا ابو منيف انا منصتي ويندسور وما عندي فكرة عن منصتك ابدا
الله يكون بعونك يارب

----------


## ابو منيف

شكرا لك اخوي مدراو 0000000000000000

----------


## كينج

كلمهم على الشات

----------


## esmo

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتوا اللي حصل
مش انا اتجننت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

فينك ياايسموا احوالك ايه كنت واخد شارى طمنا عليك

----------


## كينج

خالى طير كل حسباته فى اليورو ين وعاوزنى احوله 200 دولار

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا عماد على السؤال عليا 
بس للأسف أنا عندي مشكلة في اللاب توب
في باد سيكتور على الهارد على برتشن الـ c إللي عليه الويندوز
وللأسف تأثيره فظيع على تحميل صفح النت 
وللأسف كان سبب في خسارة كبيرة ليا إمبارح
بسبب إني ماكنتش عارف أفتح برنامج التداول 
والحمد لله على كل حال
سهران من إمبارح بحاول أعوض الخسارة 
وأسف مرة أخرى لعدم تمكني من المتابعة 
و أتمنى اليوم يكون أرباح للجميع إن شاء الله 
حبيت بس أعرفكم إني موجود ولسه عايش 
وأقولكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## كينج

انا عارف ان الاب توب عندك فى مشاكل بس التاخير هو اللى خلنى اسأل عنك الحمد لله اطمنا عليك مستنينك انهارده او يوم الاثنين

----------


## esmo

خالك دة هيجنني
لو قلتلي حسابه طار من اليورو ولا الانجليزي يبقى ماشي انما هو دة وقت ين كمان
عموما ربنا يعوض عليه و على اللي خسر
انا معملتش حاجة قعدت اضحك من امبارح و نمت و صحيت لقيت نفسي برضه بضحك
و انا بكتبلك دلوقتي بضحك
انا و الحمد لله لسة عندي امل كبير النهاردة متوسط عمليات الشرا معقول و مستني 100 نقطة لليورو اطلع بدون خساير ولا ارباح و لو الـ 100 نقطة جت مش هطلع و هستنى 50 نقطة اكسبهم قول يا رب

----------


## esmo

حمدالله ع السلامة يا يوسف انا سألت عليك امبارح و كنت فاكرك نايم
المهم لو عندك خسارة ربنا هيعوض عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله الحساب اللى خالى ضيعه امبارح ده الحساب السابع الاسبوع ده

----------


## كينج

الشركه مش عاوزين يفتحوا حساب ثالث ليه محدش يعرف ليه

----------


## esmo

خليه يفير الشركة و ممكن نستفيد من بعض و نعرف كل شركة مزاياها و عيوبها

----------


## كينج

ليه مش عاوزين يفتحوا حساب ثالث حد يعرف ايه السبب

----------


## esmo

شركة بنت لذينة اكيد
مين معانا هنا؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

هايااسيموا اليورو طلع اخبارك ايه

----------


## esmo

خلصت و الحمد لله كل العقود و ريحت نفسي بدون خساير و لا مكاسب
بس لسة الانجليزي بس
الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

مبروك ياايسموا عقبال الباوند ان شاء الله يخلص على خير

----------


## esmo

> مبروك ياايسموا عقبال الباوند ان شاء الله يخلص على خير

  الله يبارك فيك يا عسل
الباوند شكله مش هيعلى بس انا هعزز شراء عشان اعمل متوسط سعر و اخلص
ربنا كريم

----------


## esmo

انت فين يا يوسف عايزين نطمن عليك
عماد معندكش صفقات صح؟

----------


## كينج

صح

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ازى الشباب يوسف وايسمو وعماد عاملين ايه معلش انا كنت ريحت وقت هبوط امبارح وصحيت الفجر عملت كام عملية على الباوند 3 كسبانين و2 خسرانين 
وقاعد بتفرج حاليا لغاية ما اشوف اخرة الداو ايه لانه هو اللى بيحركهم حاليا 
لانهم بصراحة الجماعة دول بيبالغوا اوى فى هبوط الاسهم بالشكل ده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

البرلمان الالماني يوافق على حزمة مساعدات اليونان
Fri May 7, 2010 12:58pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
برلين (رويترز) - وافق أعضاء مجلسي البرلمان الالماني البوندستاج والبوندسرات يوم الجمعة على مشروع قانون لتقديم مساعدات بمليارات اليورو لليونان ليزيلوا بذلك عقبة رئيسية في طريق حزمة المساعدات التي وصفتها المستشارة الالمانية أنجيلا ميركل بانها ستحدد مستقبل الاتحاد الاوروبي. 
وبعد عملية تشريعية سريعة وافق مجلس النواب البوندستاج على مشروع القانون الذي لا يحظى بشعبية اذ صوت 390 نائبا لصالح المشروع في حين صوت 72 نائبا ضده وامتنع 139 نائبا عن التصويت. 
وفي خطاب مؤثر يحث ألمانيا على تذكر مسؤوليتها التاريخية تجاه أوروبا قاد وزير المالية الالماني فولفجانج شيوبله دعاوى لدعم مشروع القانون الذي قد يسمح لالمانيا باقراض اليونان 22.4 مليار يورو على مدى ثلاث سنوات. 
ووافق المجلس الاعلى للبرلمان (البوندسرات) يوم الجمعة ايضا على مشروع القانون الذي يقضي بمساهمة ألمانيا بما يصل الى 22.4 مليار يورو في خطة انقاذ حجمها 110 مليارات يورو لاجل ثلاث سنوات وافق عليها صندوق النقد الدولي وأعضاء منطقة اليورو بالرغم من معارضة عامة على نطاق واسع لهذا الاجراء. 
ويتعين على الرئيس الالماني هورست كولر وهو عضو منتدب سابق لصندوق النقد الدولي حاليا توقيع القانون ليصبح ساري المفعول. 
وبالرغم من المعارضة المبدئية للموافقة على مساعدة اليونان نظرا للمعارضة الشعبية الضخمة لخطة المساعدات قالت ميركل هذا الاسبوع ان مستقبل أوروبا يعتمد على الموافقة على هذه الحزمة. 
وقال شيوبله انه بالنظر الى الخيارات المتاحة أمام المشرعين اتفق الساسة على أن خطة المساعدة هي الخيار الوحيد. 
وأضاف وزير المالية "يقول رئيس البنك المركزي الالماني ورئيس البنك المركزي الاوروبي ومدير صندوق النقد الدولي وأخرون انه من المدمر تعريض اليونان احد أعضاء منطقة اليورو لمخاطر الافلاس  
ميركل تقول ألمانيا تحمي اليورو
Fri May 7, 2010 12:06pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
برلين (رويترز) - قالت المستشارة الالمانية أنجيلا ميركل يوم الجمعة ان موافقة مجلس النواب الالماني (البوندستاج) على مشروع قانون بشأن مساعدة اليونان يظهر أن ألمانيا تحمي العملة الاوروبية الموحدة. 
وأضافت ميركل أن جميع دول منطقة اليورو عليها أن تقوم "بواجبها" وأنها تأمل في دفعة لفرض رقابة أشد صرامة على الاسواق المالية من جانب مجموعة العشرين

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

على فكرة حركة خيانة منى مقدرتش اشوف الطلعة دى ومشتريش بس عقود صغيرة جدا

----------


## esmo

> على فكرة حركة خيانة منى مقدرتش اشوف الطلعة دى ومشتريش بس عقود صغيرة جدا

  حبيبي يا ابو احمد
انا دخات برضه شرا يورو من 1.2740 تاني و هقفل الاوردر دة عند 1.2860 ان شاء الله قبل اغلاق اليوم
و عندي شراء انجليزي من 1.48 و مش هقفله الا عند 1.5310
تقولي ليه اخترت الاهداف دي هقولك مش هقولك و سلملي ع الصعود العنيف اللي انا مستنيه
حبيبي و الله

----------


## كينج

وبعد 5310 ايه اللى هايحصل

----------


## esmo

> وبعد 5310 ايه اللى هايحصل

  حبيبي
الباوند لو جاب 1.5285 باذن الله هيجيب 1.5310 و لو جابها انسى و خد البنسة هتلاقيه بعد كدة على اقل تقدير 1.55 و منها الله اعلم هيكمل لفوق ولا هيصحح شوية لتحت قبل تكملة مشوار الصعود
و الله اعلم
نشوف مع بعض

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> حبيبي يا ابو احمد
> انا دخات برضه شرا يورو من 1.2740 تاني و هقفل الاوردر دة عند 1.2860 ان شاء الله قبل اغلاق اليوم
> و عندي شراء انجليزي من 1.48 و مش هقفله الا عند 1.5310
> تقولي ليه اخترت الاهداف دي هقولك مش هقولك و سلملي ع الصعود العنيف اللي انا مستنيه
> حبيبي و الله

 اهو كده الشغل يا ايسمو 
وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله قبل ما يقفل السوق ناوى ازود عقود الشرا 
واحطلهم اومر معلقة عكسية هيدج معلق يعنى احتياطى 
لربما يتحفنا بجاب حلو الاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله 
وان كان جاب سفلى وربنا يكفينا شر السفليين يبقى الهيدج يحميه
ايه رايكم فى الموضوع ده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الخزانة الامريكية: جايتنر بحث هبوط البورصة مع مسؤولين أمريكيين
Fri May 7, 2010 3:33pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
واشنطن (رويترز) - قال مسؤول بوزارة الخزانة الامريكية يوم الجمعة إن وزير الخزانة تيموثي جايتنر بحث لليوم الثاني على التوالي التقلبات الحادة في الاسواق الامريكية مع رئيسي لجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات الامريكية ولجنة تداول عقود الاجلة للسلع الاولية. 
وتحدث جايتنر بالهاتف مع رئيسة لجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات ماري شابيرو ورئيس لجنة تداول عقود السلع الاولية جاري جينسلر لكن المسؤول لم يقدم تفاصيل عن فحوى المحادثات. 
وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى أكثر من 200 نقطة أو حوالي اثنين بالمئة يوم الجمعة بعد أن أنهى الجلسة السابقة منخفضا 347 نقطة بعد هبوط أكثر حدة في معاملات بعد الظهر عزته مصادر في السوق الى خطأ تقني في التداول. 
وقال المسؤول إن جايتنر أجرى عدة محادثات هاتفية يوم الخميس حيث تحدث مع جينسلر وشابيرو ومسؤولين بمجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) ومصرفيين بالبنوك المركزية الاوروبية. وشارك جايتنر صباح يوم الجمعة في مؤتمر بالهاتف لوزراء المالية ومسؤولي البنوك المركزية من مجموعة الدول الصناعية السبع الكبرى لمناقشة أزمة ديون اليونان. 
ومن ناحية اخرى قال عضو مجلس النواب الامريكي بول كانيورسكي يوم الجمعة ان موجات البيع الحادة التي شهدتها بورصة وول ستريت يوم الخميس سيجري بحثها في جلسة استماع بلجنة فرعية بالكونجرس يوم الثلاثاء. 
وقال كانيورسكي الذي يرأس لجنة أسواق رأس المال بمجلس النواب في بيان "الهبوط الحاد والمفاجيء لسوق المال مزعج بدرجة لا تصدق." 
وأضاف قائلا "ظهرت تقارير بأن هذه الحركة ربما تكون قد نجمت عن خطأ للكمبيوتر. لا يمكن أن نسمح لخطأ تقني أن يفزع الاسواق ويثير الهلع. هذا غير مقبول." 
وقال إن لجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات يجب أن تبحث الامر. ومضى قائلا "بالاضافة الى ذلك فان لجنتي الفرعية ستعقد جلسة استماع للبحث في المسألة

----------


## un007

السلام عليكم كفيكم شباب انا بس عايز اعرف فى حد ناوي يروح مؤتمر الفوريكس فى القاهرة يوم 23

----------


## كينج

ايسموا الاسترلينى متوقعله 1.37

----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا كينج ايه مش فاكرنى ولا ايه يا جميل

----------


## كينج

فاكرك طبعآ بالاماره انك من طنطا

----------


## un007

ايوه صح ايه مش ناوى تيجى المؤتمر ده

----------


## un007

وصحيح كنت عايز اسائلك ايه افضل برامج انزله علشان التعامل فى الفوريكس انا لسه منزل ويندوز جديد بس مش عايرف انزل ايه ولا ايه  ياريت تساعدنى ومشكور مقدما

----------


## كينج

الويندوز تسأل يوسف هو خبير فى الحجات ده المؤتمرات مالهاش فايده اعمل بيها ايه

----------


## un007

طيب يعنى انت شغال ببرامج ايه واناهنزلها

----------


## un007

طيب انا نزلت ال FCXM ده كويس

----------


## كينج

انت بتتكلم على منصه ميتاتريدر

----------


## un007

ما هو ال VPS

----------


## un007

معلش انا هتعبك معايا شوية

----------


## كينج

اتعب ياعم والا يهمك

----------


## esmo

> اهو كده الشغل يا ايسمو 
> وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله قبل ما يقفل السوق ناوى ازود عقود الشرا 
> واحطلهم اومر معلقة عكسية هيدج معلق يعنى احتياطى 
> لربما يتحفنا بجاب حلو الاسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله 
> وان كان جاب سفلى وربنا يكفينا شر السفليين يبقى الهيدج يحميه
> ايه رايكم فى الموضوع ده

  بصراحة يا ابو احمد انت راجل عسل و انا بشتغل زيك بالظبط بس انا عندي اختلاف بسيط هبقى اقولك عليه انما الطريقة واحدة انا و انت و بعمل كدة بالذات لما يكون السوق مجنون او مش عارف يحدد اتجاه معين
ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز

----------


## un007

خلاص انا دلوقتى واحد ميعرفش اى حاجة فى اى حاجة ايه البرامج اللى انزله علشان اعرف اتعامل وكده تجريبى بس لحد ما اتعلم

----------


## esmo

> ايسموا الاسترلينى متوقعله 1.37

  حبيبي عمدة 1.37 دي في المشمش و لو جابها او حتى قرب منها انا هعترف اني مبفهمش اي حاجة في اي حاجة
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى

----------


## un007

ايسمو واضح انك خبير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

دى كلها 1000 بنط بس

----------


## esmo

> دى كلها 1000 بنط بس

  فعلا 1000 نقطة مش قصة انما دة ممكن يحصل فقط من وجهة نظري لو اعلنت انجاترا انضمامها للعملة الاوروبية الموحدة اليورو و اليورو نفسه زي ما انت شايف منظره بقى ............ اوي
صعب صعب صعب

----------


## esmo

> ايسمو واضح انك خبير

 انا مش خبير ولا حاجة كلها اجتهادات و وجهات نظر
انصحك انك تقرأ في هذا المنتدى في قسم المبتدئين هناك هتلاقي كل الردود اللي انت عايزها
و دة مش معناه انك تسيب هنا بس انا بنصحك تجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات

----------


## un007

المشكلة اللى قدامى يا ايسمو مش عارف البرامج اللى هشتغل بيها ايه

----------


## amr eltabei

> حبيبي عمدة 1.37 دي في المشمش و لو جابها او حتى قرب منها انا هعترف اني مبفهمش اي حاجة في اي حاجة
> انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى

 السلام عليكم جميعا
انا متابع موضوعكم الجميل دة  والى شدنى ليكم انكم من مصر الحبيبة مصريين يعنى هههه
ومتابعكم فى صمت تام ومستمتع بحديثكم جدا وبجرائتكم فى السوق دة طبعا مطولش عليكم تسمحولى انضم ليكم فى الموضوع الجميل دة واتشرف بمعرفتكم. بس ليا ملاحظة على الاخ 
اسمو انت جريء جدا بس لية مندفع ومعاند واسف لو اخطاء فى رايى بس مفيش حاجة اسمها 
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى ههههههههه فى الفوركس وعلى فكرة انت مصمم تمشى عكس الاتجاة مش عارف لية بس واسف على الاطالة بس والله بخاف جدا على اخوانى ودة مجرد راى 
محتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب وربنا يكرمنا جميعا بأذن الله وشكرا......

----------


## un007

وعليكم السلام يا عمرو ويشرفنى انى ارحب بيك فى الفضفضة بدلا من اخى العزيز كينج صاح الموضوع وانا برضوه شايف ان ايسمو مندفع بس فعلا مفيش حاجة اسمها انسسسسى كل حاجة ممكنة فى الفوريكس صح ولا ايه وتشرفنا بوجودك معانا فى الفضفضة

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام يا عمرو ويشرفنى انى ارحب بيك فى الفضفضة بدلا من اخى العزيز كينج صاح الموضوع وانا برضوه شايف ان ايسمو مندفع بس فعلا مفيش حاجة اسمها انسسسسى كل حاجة ممكنة فى الفوريكس صح ولا ايه وتشرفنا بوجودك معانا فى الفضفضة

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم 
طبعا كل حاجة ممكنة فى هذا السوق اكيد احنا بنفضفض مع بعض ونفيد ونستفاد وهنفضل نتعلم 
طول ما احنا جوة السوق دة وانا عن نفسى استفدت كتييييييييير جدا فى المنتدى دة من اخوة واساتذة كبار ومازلت بتعلم وهفضل اتعلم كل يوم يمر عليا فى السوق لاكن القصد من كتابتى 
رغم قلة كتابتى انى لاقيت اخى اسمو معاند جدا جدا وبيشترى يورو واعتقد اشترى استرلينى بردة
رغم كل الاخبار عليهم بتقول بيع بيع بيع من فترة دة بألنسبة للتحليل الاساسى ما بالك الفنى بردة 
بيقول بيع تقريبا من 1.5400 للاسترلينى بترجت لا يقل عن 1.4300 بالميت كأول ترجت 
وكذلك اليورو وان شاء الله اريح بس شوية لانة كان اسبوع شاق علينا كلنا واشارك ونفضفض مع بعض بشوية شارتات بسيطة ممكن توضح لينا كلنا الاتجاهات ونتناقش مع بعض بأذن الله ونشوف مع بعض ممكن اية اللى يحصل الفترة القادمة وربنا يوفق واسف على الاطالة وشكرا 
مرة تانية....

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> بصراحة يا ابو احمد انت راجل عسل و انا بشتغل زيك بالظبط بس انا عندي اختلاف بسيط هبقى اقولك عليه انما الطريقة واحدة انا و انت و بعمل كدة بالذات لما يكون السوق مجنون او مش عارف يحدد اتجاه معين
> ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز

 معلش يا يسمو يا خويا انا كتبت المشاركة الاخيرة ومن بعد المغرب نمت وما صحيت الا قبل الفجر بشوية 
وعلى كده بقى عايزين قعدة محترمة نناقش فيها المواضيع دى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> انا متابع موضوعكم الجميل دة  والى شدنى ليكم انكم من مصر الحبيبة مصريين يعنى هههه
> ومتابعكم فى صمت تام ومستمتع بحديثكم جدا وبجرائتكم فى السوق دة طبعا مطولش عليكم تسمحولى انضم ليكم فى الموضوع الجميل دة واتشرف بمعرفتكم. بس ليا ملاحظة على الاخ 
> اسمو انت جريء جدا بس لية مندفع ومعاند واسف لو اخطاء فى رايى بس مفيش حاجة اسمها 
> انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى ههههههههه فى الفوركس وعلى فكرة انت مصمم تمشى عكس الاتجاة مش عارف لية بس واسف على الاطالة بس والله بخاف جدا على اخوانى ودة مجرد راى 
> محتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب وربنا يكرمنا جميعا بأذن الله وشكرا......

 
اهلا بيك اخونا عمرو وان شاء الله تنورنا دايما فى موضوع الكينج 
وعلى فكرة السوق محتاج فعلا الجرأة وايسمو له وجهة نظروانا عن نفسى بعتبرها صحيحة والباوند واليورو عكسوا الاتجاه ولو بصفة مبدئية اعتبروا تصحيح الى ان يتأكد غير ذلك

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مصادر: زعماء منطقة اليورو وافقوا على حزمة مساعدات اليونان
Fri May 7, 2010 9:08pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
بروكسل (رويترز) - قالت مصادر بالاتحاد الاوروبي إن زعماء دول منطقة اليورو أيدوا في قمة في بروكسل مساء يوم الجمعة اتفاقا لتقديم مساعدات مالية طارئة لليونان. 
ورد أحد المصادر بالايجاب عندما سئل هل وافق الزعماء الستة عشر على حزمة المساعدات التي تبلغ قيمتها الاجمالية 110 مليارات يورو (147.6 مليار دولار

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مصادر: المفوضية الاوروبية قد تجمع اموالا بضمانات
Sat May 8, 2010 12:45am GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+] 
بروكسل (رويترز) - قالت مصادر بمنطقة اليورو انه قد يتم تمويل الية ترمي الى منع امتداد ازمة الديون اليونانية الى البرتغال واسبانيا من خلال سندات تصدرها المفوضية الاوروبية بضمانات من دول منطقة اليورو. 
وسيناقش وزراء مالية الاتحاد الاوروبي يوم الاحد افكار المفوضية الاوروبية بشأن انشاء الية استقرار ترمي الى الحفاظ على الاستقرار المالي لاوروبا. 
ولم يتم الكشف بعد عن تفصيلات ولكن المصادر قالت ان قانون الاتحاد الاوروبي يوفر قاعدة قانونية لالية من هذا القبيل. 
وتقول المعاهدة التي تحكم الاتحاد الاوروبي انه اذا واجهت دولة من اعضاء الاتحاد الاوروبي السبع والعشرين صعوبات نتيجة ظروف خارجة عن سيطرتها قد يقدم وزراء الاتحاد الاوروبي بشروط معينة مساعدة مالية لهذه الدولة. 
وقال احد المصادر "تم الاتفاق على اليتين احدهما تقوم على اساس المادة 122.2 من المعاهدة والتي تقول ان بامكان المجلس مساعدة دولة عضو تواجه مشكلات خطيرة. 
"والاخرى ستمكن المفوضية الاوروبية من الذهاب الى السوق والحصول على اموال بضمان صريح من الدول الاعضاء وضمان ضمني من البنك المركزي الاوروبي." 
وقال مصدر اخر ان ضمان البنك المركزي الاوروبي سيكون ضمنيا من اجل عدم تعريض استقلال البنك للخطر او خرق قانون الاتحاد الاوروبي

----------


## un007

مشكور على مرورك يا عمرو وانا بجد مش فاهم حاجة من اللى انت قولته اصلى لسه جديد بس هتعلم باذن الله وعايز نكون اصحاب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> اهلا بيك اخونا عمرو وان شاء الله تنورنا دايما فى موضوع الكينج 
> وعلى فكرة السوق محتاج فعلا الجرأة وايسمو له وجهة نظروانا عن نفسى بعتبرها صحيحة والباوند واليورو عكسوا الاتجاه ولو بصفة مبدئية اعتبروا تصحيح الى ان يتأكد غير ذلك

 اهلا بيك انت
وانا سعيد ان فية نقاش جميل الهدف منة الوصول لهدف واحد وهوة المكسب بأذن الله للكل وارجو انا اخونا ايسمو يكون من الردة اللى حصلت دة عوض بمكسب كويس ان شاء الله
انا مش معترض على الاتجاة الحالى مثال للباوند انا بشتغل بوند ويورو وكروس(المجنون) وسعات داو لما بيتضحلى اتجاهة زى من يومين تقريبا اتضح هوة عايز يروح فين وتم البيع باذن الله بهدف 
مفتوح تقريبا اما شغلى انا بشتغل موجات يعنى بأخد اهداف بعيدة شوية بعقود صغيرة نوعا ما 
وشغل الديلى بخلصة يوميا بعقود كبيرة شوية وبعتمد على التصحيح خفيف وشايف ان ممكن اليورو والاسترلينى يصححوا شوية لفوق بس محافظ على اتجاهى بأهدافى الطويلة المدى وربنا
كريم القصد اية انا مش معترض على اخى اسمو لا سمح الله كل واحد لة تحاليلة ورؤيتة طبعا بس 
الغرض من المشاركة انى لاحظت انة جازف فى يوم مش كويس طبعا محدش كان عارف اللى هيحصل دة بس كان فية انتخابات فى انجلترا وكان ليها تأثير على السوق اكيد وكان واضح ان الاسترلينى ضعيف وبيعافر للطلوع فشفت فى مشاركة لية الى فهمتة انة كان شايف ان السوق
هينزل بس كان عندة احساس انة هيرد فى اى لحظة وعلى اساسة اشترى ودة مجازفة كبيرة
والله انا مقصدش حاجة يس انا بيصعب عليا المعاند لانى كنت من اكبر المعاندين فى السوق دة وخسرت كتير والحمد لله اتعلمت وبطلت مكابرة مع السوق وماشية كويس والحمد للة واتعلمت حاجة مهمة جدا انة مش كل ما السوق ينزل اشترى ومش كل مايطلع ابيع فية اسباب للنزول
والسوق دة مش بيحترم لا مقاومات والا دعومات فى اوقات معينة بيخرج خالص عن التكنكل
ودة اللى حصل من يومين وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويعوض الخسرانين بمكسب بأذن الله وشكرا ليك اخى الكريم.....

----------


## un007

صحيح يا عمرو ناوي تحضر مؤتمر الفوريكس فى القاهرة يوم 23 هذه الشهر

----------


## amr eltabei

> مشكور على مرورك يا عمرو وانا بجد مش فاهم حاجة من اللى انت قولته اصلى لسه جديد بس هتعلم باذن الله وعايز نكون اصحاب

  وانا اتشرفت بيك اخى الكريم واكيد هنكون اصحاب بأذن الله 
وانا تقريبا مش مفتوحلى الخاص لقلة مشاركاتى وعلى فكرة انا بليد جدا فى التعامل فى المنتدى 
ويدوب بعرف اكتب وان شاء الله اتعلم منكم حاجات كتيرة .....

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

لا لا يا عمرو انا مقصدتش ان انت معترض او حاجة زى كده لكن حبيت اوضحلك وجهة نظر ايسمو
لانه هو بيستخدم عده عقود مش عقد واحد وفى مناطق سعرية كتيرة 
واستحالة هتلاقى واحد على صواب على طول لكن فعلا فى حاجات بتحصل على الشاشة مش بتقدر تمسك نفسك فيها يعنى انا امبارح مكنتش ناوى اعمل اى عمليات لقيت فى ارتدادة دخلت اشتريت فى اليورو والباوند 
وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم يكون كله خير للجميع ومنور فى باب اخونا عماد ويا ريت تنورنا دايما بارائك خاصة اذا كان ليك رؤية بالموجات

----------


## amr eltabei

> صحيح يا عمرو ناوي تحضر مؤتمر الفوريكس فى القاهرة يوم 23 هذه الشهر

 بفكر ان شاء الله انى احضر المؤتمر وربنا يسهل على فكرة اسمك اية ؟  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> لا لا يا عمرو انا مقصدتش ان انت معترض او حاجة زى كده لكن حبيت اوضحلك وجهة نظر ايسمو
> لانه هو بيستخدم عده عقود مش عقد واحد وفى مناطق سعرية كتيرة 
> واستحالة هتلاقى واحد على صواب على طول لكن فعلا فى حاجات بتحصل على الشاشة مش بتقدر تمسك نفسك فيها يعنى انا امبارح مكنتش ناوى اعمل اى عمليات لقيت فى ارتدادة دخلت اشتريت فى اليورو والباوند 
> وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم يكون كله خير للجميع ومنور فى باب اخونا عماد ويا ريت تنورنا دايما بارائك خاصة اذا كان ليك رؤية بالموجات

 بأذن الله تكسب وتستفيد من الارتداد كويس خصوصا القفلات دة ترجح تصحيح ولو مؤقتا
الى ان تتضح الرؤية كويس ونشوف اية اللى هيحصل فى حل مشكلة اليونان ودة هيحدد الاتجاة الفترة القادمة واحنا مع السوق طالع هنشترى نازل هنبيع وربنا يعمل اللى فية الخير لينا كلنا ان شاء الله.....

----------


## esmo

صباح الخير
حد هنا؟

----------


## esmo

طيب ما دام مفيش حد هنا يبقى اكلم نفسي شوية و منها فضفضة و منها ردود على بعض الاخوة الافاضل
كان ليا واحد زميلي مهندس معماري و برضه شغال فوركس و مرة كنا مع بعض قام قايلي انه كان بياخد توصياته من واحد جاهل يعني مش متعلم و من كتر قعدته معاه لقاه عمال يحلل و يرسم شارتات و الكلام بتاع التحليل الفني دة فقام قال لنفسه ايه دة؟ ازاي ابقى انا اللي استاذ في الهندسة و دارس الحاجات دي احسن من الراجل دة 100 مرة و استناه هو اللي يقعد يرسم و يحلل و ممكن يغلط و قرر انه يتعلم التحليل دة و بعد ما تعلمه و اتقنه تماما اكتشف انه ضيع وقته ع الفاضي. 
الكلام دة لما سمعته حبيت اعرف ايه وجهة نظره في انه ضيع وقته ع الفاضي و من هنا ابتديت اضع افكاري النهائية حول موضوع الفوركس و التحليلات الفنية و الاساسية و التوصيات و خلافه 
و الى الحلقة الثانية بعد الفاصل

----------


## esmo

نكمل
توصلت بعد المناقشة الى الاتي:
محرك السوق الاساسي هو الاخبار و البيانات الاقتصادية
التحليل الفني دائما يتبع السوق و ليس العكس بمعنى انه يعطي تصور لو حصل يكون سليم و لو لم يحصل نقول ان تلك العملة لا تحترم الشارت
التحليل الاساسي و هو ناتج الاحداث و الاخبار و البيانات هو المحرك الفعلي للحركة بمعني ان عدم احترام اي شارت يأتي بناء على الاحداث اي ان الاحداث لها اليد العليا للتحرك و الشارت لا يستطيع كبت جماح الحدث و ليس العكس
الشارتات تعطي تصور بنسبة 50% لا اكثر ولا اقل بينما الاحداث يمكن ان تعطي تصور بنسب اعلى بكثير من الـ 50%
ايضا الشارتات لا تعطي نقط دخول او خروج سليمة و كبيرها هي نسبة الـ 50% و بالصدفة
فاصل و نواصل

----------


## esmo

و من الحقائق ايضا
ان التاريخ يعيد نفسه بمعنى ان اي سعر وصلت اليه العملة قابل للعودة اليه مهما بعدت المسافة و بالتالي التسرع يعتبر خراب بيوت و ايضا لزم الانتباه جيدا لضرورة ضبط النفس و السيطرة عليها و عدم التأثر بمقولات و تصورات الاخرين التي دائما تكون هدامة
ايضا لابد من اي صعود هبوط و من بعد الهبوط لابد من صعود مهما طالت المدة الزمنية و من هنا يأتي اهمية ادارة راس المال
الجملة الاتية مهمة جدا جدا جدا و هي ان هذه الحقائق السابقة تحتاج من يديرها بخبرة و يسيطر عليها و من هنا تأتي الخبرة و اهميتها في هذا المجال و لا ننسى ان الخبرة هي نتيجة اجمالي خبرات الاخرين و اخطائهم و ايضا اخطائنا نحن 
و اعترف احقاقا للحق انني استفدت كثيرا من كل من الاخ ماجد و الاخ عباس قاهر الفوركس و الاخ الجميل و اخيرا الاخ نور الحموري 
و توجد مقولة اعتبرها رائعة للاخ ماجد يقول اذا عرفت كيف يتحرك السوق فارم جميع المؤشرات و هذا بالنسبة لي مبدأ اساسي و الجملة طبعا تفسر نفسها

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

متابعين فضفضتك بشغف

----------


## esmo

لماذا بعد كل صعود هبوط و العكس؟؟
في حالة عدم وجود احداث و السوق مستقر يبقى السبب الوحيد هو جني الارباح بمعني اغلاق الصفقات لجني الارباح
و في حالة الاحداث يكون ليس سبب واحد بل مجموعة من الاسباب
اخيرا احب ان اوضح للاخ عمرو انني متفهم موقفه تماما و يظهر له انني ضد الاتجاه له الحق في ذلك فعلا و لكن اود ان اشرح جزء من طريقة عملي
اولا اتخذ قرار الشراء او البيع يعني هبدأ من اين فاذا تأكدت من الاتجاه بنسبة كبيرة اتخذ القرار اما في حالة مثلا الهبوط المتلاحق فانني افضل ان ابدأ بالشراء كما حدث بالضبط هذه الفترة لانه ليس من المنطقى ان اقوم بالبيع و الهبوط حاصل و بعنف و انا اعمل بطريقة التعزيز و هي ممتازة جدا و تحقق نتائج عظيمة لان التعزيز يقلل الفرق بين النقاط و لكن من اين تحدد نقطة الشراء
بدون اي مؤشرات المبدأ يقول ان اي هبوط وراءه صعود و لكن اين نهاية الهبوط لا احد يعرفها الا الله تعالى لذلك عندما يأتي هبوط كبير اجدها فرصة شراء و لو استمر الهبوط وجب التعزيز و هكذا مع طبعا ادارة محكمة لراس المال
اسألك سؤال هل تابعت هبوط اليورو مثلا اول امس مساء اكثر من 300 نقطة؟ و من قبلها سلسلة الهبوط التي كانت حاصلة؟؟ ماذا حدث بعدها؟؟؟ تذبذب عنيف و صعود لنفس النقط التي انهار منها 300 نقطة صح؟؟
لماذا؟؟ لانه و هذه حقيقة لن اجادل فيها ان الهبوط له حدود كما للصعود حدود
و قد ذكرت في مشاركة انني سعيد بهذا الهبوط الفظيع مع اني كنت شاري لماذا فرحت؟؟؟ اكيد فهمت وجهة نظري
لان هذا الهبوط في حد ذاته دافع قوي جدا للصعود ولا تنسى ارتفاع شهية المخاطرة ليس لسبب الا ان الهبوط كبير لدرجة لا احد يتخيلها مما يزيد في حد ذاته من شهية المخاطرة كما حصل مع عماد مثلا و رغبته الملحة في الشراء
عموما انا اعمل بطريقة التعزيز و ايضا لي اسباب اخرى خاصة بي في العمل بهذا الاسلوب لذلك انا لا انصح احد او اقوم بتوصيات انما فقط افضفض بما يدور بداخلي و اذكر صفقاتي التي تخصني انا فقط و لا اوصي بالعمل بها 
يا اخي تجد انسان مثلا مثل نور الحموري و بالرغم من وضعه و حجمه و خبرته التي ان نكرها احد يكون حقا جاحد و جاهل و حاقد تجد اخرين يلومونه و يدعون عليه في حالة الاخفاق و هذا حدث و رايته بعيني بصراحة الناس بتفكر ان الذي يعطي توصيات و كأنه يعطيها له هو فقط و على حسابه الخاص و هذا خطأ. لابد ان يكون له وجهة نظر و يوصف وجهة نظر اصحاب الخبرات على مقاسه هو و هذا قل ما يحدث للاسف
اطلت عليكم و رغيت بما فيه الكفاية
لكني افضفض .... شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## esmo

نسيت اقول حاجة
اتوقع الصعود يبدأ من الثلاتاء و ليس الاثنين ليه؟؟؟ مش هقول

----------


## esmo

> متابعين فضفضتك بشغف

  منور و الله ابو عبد الله لي الشرف طبعا لمتابعة فضفضتي
حياك الله بلهجة اخواننا الخليجيين

----------


## esmo

> معلش يا يسمو يا خويا انا كتبت المشاركة الاخيرة ومن بعد المغرب نمت وما صحيت الا قبل الفجر بشوية 
> وعلى كده بقى عايزين قعدة محترمة نناقش فيها المواضيع دى

  اكيد يا ابو احمد جاهز للمناقشة و التعلم منك فأنت اهل لذلك

----------


## esmo

> لا لا يا عمرو انا مقصدتش ان انت معترض او حاجة زى كده لكن حبيت اوضحلك وجهة نظر ايسمو
> لانه هو بيستخدم عده عقود مش عقد واحد وفى مناطق سعرية كتيرة 
> واستحالة هتلاقى واحد على صواب على طول لكن فعلا فى حاجات بتحصل على الشاشة مش بتقدر تمسك نفسك فيها يعنى انا امبارح مكنتش ناوى اعمل اى عمليات لقيت فى ارتدادة دخلت اشتريت فى اليورو والباوند 
> وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم يكون كله خير للجميع ومنور فى باب اخونا عماد ويا ريت تنورنا دايما بارائك خاصة اذا كان ليك رؤية بالموجات

  شكرا و الله يا ابو احمد كلامك هذا يؤيد كلامي
مثلا البائعين و المشترين بالامس طبيعي ان يحققوا ارباح و كبيرة ايضا و لكن من يملك الثبات؟؟؟
فالثبات اساس العمل هنا يا اخي دة فرق اللو من الهاي في الانجليزي مثلا 475 نقطة تخيل؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> نكمل
> توصلت بعد المناقشة الى الاتي:
> محرك السوق الاساسي هو الاخبار و البيانات الاقتصادية
> التحليل الفني دائما يتبع السوق و ليس العكس بمعنى انه يعطي تصور لو حصل يكون سليم و لو لم يحصل نقول ان تلك العملة لا تحترم الشارت
> التحليل الاساسي و هو ناتج الاحداث و الاخبار و البيانات هو المحرك الفعلي للحركة بمعني ان عدم احترام اي شارت يأتي بناء على الاحداث اي ان الاحداث لها اليد العليا للتحرك و الشارت لا يستطيع كبت جماح الحدث و ليس العكس
> الشارتات تعطي تصور بنسبة 50% لا اكثر ولا اقل بينما الاحداث يمكن ان تعطي تصور بنسب اعلى بكثير من الـ 50%
> ايضا الشارتات لا تعطي نقط دخول او خروج سليمة و كبيرها هي نسبة الـ 50% و بالصدفة
> فاصل و نواصل

  

> و من الحقائق ايضا
> ان التاريخ يعيد نفسه بمعنى ان اي سعر وصلت اليه العملة قابل للعودة اليه مهما بعدت المسافة و بالتالي التسرع يعتبر خراب بيوت و ايضا لزم الانتباه جيدا لضرورة ضبط النفس و السيطرة عليها و عدم التأثر بمقولات و تصورات الاخرين التي دائما تكون هدامة
> ايضا لابد من اي صعود هبوط و من بعد الهبوط لابد من صعود مهما طالت المدة الزمنية و من هنا يأتي اهمية ادارة راس المال
> الجملة الاتية مهمة جدا جدا جدا و هي ان هذه الحقائق السابقة تحتاج من يديرها بخبرة و يسيطر عليها و من هنا تأتي الخبرة و اهميتها في هذا المجال و لا ننسى ان الخبرة هي نتيجة اجمالي خبرات الاخرين و اخطائهم و ايضا اخطائنا نحن 
> و اعترف احقاقا للحق انني استفدت كثيرا من كل من الاخ ماجد و الاخ عباس قاهر الفوركس و الاخ الجميل و اخيرا الاخ نور الحموري 
> و توجد مقولة اعتبرها رائعة للاخ ماجد يقول اذا عرفت كيف يتحرك السوق فارم جميع المؤشرات و هذا بالنسبة لي مبدأ اساسي و الجملة طبعا تفسر نفسها

  

> لماذا بعد كل صعود هبوط و العكس؟؟
> في حالة عدم وجود احداث و السوق مستقر يبقى السبب الوحيد هو جني الارباح بمعني اغلاق الصفقات لجني الارباح
> و في حالة الاحداث يكون ليس سبب واحد بل مجموعة من الاسباب
> اخيرا احب ان اوضح للاخ عمرو انني متفهم موقفه تماما و يظهر له انني ضد الاتجاه له الحق في ذلك فعلا و لكن اود ان اشرح جزء من طريقة عملي
> اولا اتخذ قرار الشراء او البيع يعني هبدأ من اين فاذا تأكدت من الاتجاه بنسبة كبيرة اتخذ القرار اما في حالة مثلا الهبوط المتلاحق فانني افضل ان ابدأ بالشراء كما حدث بالضبط هذه الفترة لانه ليس من المنطقى ان اقوم بالبيع و الهبوط حاصل و بعنف و انا اعمل بطريقة التعزيز و هي ممتازة جدا و تحقق نتائج عظيمة لان التعزيز يقلل الفرق بين النقاط و لكن من اين تحدد نقطة الشراء
> بدون اي مؤشرات المبدأ يقول ان اي هبوط وراءه صعود و لكن اين نهاية الهبوط لا احد يعرفها الا الله تعالى لذلك عندما يأتي هبوط كبير اجدها فرصة شراء و لو استمر الهبوط وجب التعزيز و هكذا مع طبعا ادارة محكمة لراس المال
> اسألك سؤال هل تابعت هبوط اليورو مثلا اول امس مساء اكثر من 300 نقطة؟ و من قبلها سلسلة الهبوط التي كانت حاصلة؟؟ ماذا حدث بعدها؟؟؟ تذبذب عنيف و صعود لنفس النقط التي انهار منها 300 نقطة صح؟؟
> لماذا؟؟ لانه و هذه حقيقة لن اجادل فيها ان الهبوط له حدود كما للصعود حدود
> و قد ذكرت في مشاركة انني سعيد بهذا الهبوط الفظيع مع اني كنت شاري لماذا فرحت؟؟؟ اكيد فهمت وجهة نظري
> ...

  

> نسيت اقول حاجة
> اتوقع الصعود يبدأ من الثلاتاء و ليس الاثنين ليه؟؟؟ مش هقول

 ايه ياريس الكلام الكبير دة ربنا يكرمك ويكرم الجميع ان شاء الله يارب  بس ليه الصعود مش هيبدأ الاثنين  :Big Grin:

----------


## esmo

> ايه ياريس الكلام الكبير دة ربنا يكرمك ويكرم الجميع ان شاء الله يارب   بس ليه الصعود مش هيبدأ الاثنين

 منور يا ليووووون
 السوق تذبذب و كأنها حرب نووية الخميس مساء و تأثير ما حدث كان امس الجمعة و تصادف انه يوم الاغلاق لذلك اتوقع مهما كانت هناك بيانات و اخبار جيدة في منطقة اليورو فما حدث يكفي المضاربين بالابتعاد عن المتاجرة مع الافتتاح و التريث و هذا ما يجعل هذا التصور بداخلي و طبعا يخطأ و يصيب

----------


## amr eltabei

> لماذا بعد كل صعود هبوط و العكس؟؟
> في حالة عدم وجود احداث و السوق مستقر يبقى السبب الوحيد هو جني الارباح بمعني اغلاق الصفقات لجني الارباح
> و في حالة الاحداث يكون ليس سبب واحد بل مجموعة من الاسباب
> اخيرا احب ان اوضح للاخ عمرو انني متفهم موقفه تماما و يظهر له انني ضد الاتجاه له الحق في ذلك فعلا و لكن اود ان اشرح جزء من طريقة عملي
> اولا اتخذ قرار الشراء او البيع يعني هبدأ من اين فاذا تأكدت من الاتجاه بنسبة كبيرة اتخذ القرار اما في حالة مثلا الهبوط المتلاحق فانني افضل ان ابدأ بالشراء كما حدث بالضبط هذه الفترة لانه ليس من المنطقى ان اقوم بالبيع و الهبوط حاصل و بعنف و انا اعمل بطريقة التعزيز و هي ممتازة جدا و تحقق نتائج عظيمة لان التعزيز يقلل الفرق بين النقاط و لكن من اين تحدد نقطة الشراء
> بدون اي مؤشرات المبدأ يقول ان اي هبوط وراءه صعود و لكن اين نهاية الهبوط لا احد يعرفها الا الله تعالى لذلك عندما يأتي هبوط كبير اجدها فرصة بيع و لو استمر الهبوط وجب التعزيز و هكذا مع طبعا ادارة محكمة لراس المال
> اسألك سؤال هل تابعت هبوط اليورو مثلا اول امس مساء اكثر من 300 نقطة؟ و من قبلها سلسلة الهبوط التي كانت حاصلة؟؟ ماذا حدث بعدها؟؟؟ تذبذب عنيف و صعود لنفس النقط التي انهار منها 300 نقطة صح؟؟
> لماذا؟؟ لانه و هذه حقيقة لن اجادل فيها ان الهبوط له حدود كما للصعود حدود
> و قد ذكرت في مشاركة انني سعيد بهذا الهبوط الفظيع مع اني كنت شاري لماذا فرحت؟؟؟ اكيد فهمت وجهة نظري
> ...

     اخى الكريم ايسمو
انا سعيد بجد بهذا الحوار الجميل وتفهمت نقاط كنت جاهلها تماما واطمنت عليك والله بجد انت فاهم كويس السوق دة ماشى ازاى ومكنتش فاكر انك بتفكر بألطريقة دة خالص ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله 
بس لية تعليق صغير انا فى السوق دة تقريبا من 2004 دخلت السوق بمبلغ كويس ودبلرتة فى 30 يوم لانى كنت بشتغل شارت وبس يعنى تكنكل بحكم شغلى فى البورصة المصرية مدة كبيرة جدا وطبعا دارس تحليل فنى وبس وكنت بعتمد علية اوى لما دخلت الفوركس اكتشفت انة البيانات الاقتصادية مهمة جدا طبعا بعد نزول اليورو فى 2008 النزول الكبير وعملت زيك بألظبط
اشتريت وافرجت بكميات هائلة حسب المحفظة بتاعتى وعاندت السوق كتير وكانت النتيجة 
مارجن كول وقتها صممت اتابع وادرس الجزء الناقص عندى وهو التحليل الاساسى
والحمد لله رجعت الخسارة ااضعاف اضعافها ودة كان بسبب ادارة راس المال السليمة
وكان اهم حاجة فيها ان السوق ميغرنيش سواء بألصعوض القوى او العكس والتحكم 
فى النفس اللى انا شخصيا اعتبرها الجزء الناقص فى ناس كتير بتخسر فلوسها لحد الان
يا اخى اوعى تزعل منى انا معرفكش شخصيا ومليش مصلحة خالص والله دة انا لفت نظرى اسم الموضوع فضفضة فقولت اخش اشوف اية الموضوع دة وعجبنى اسلوبكم فى النقاش
وبحكم شغلى والضغط العصبى اللى الواحد فية قولت افضفض معاكو دة كل الموضوع اخى الكريم
ومتزعلش منى خالص والله كنت عايز افيد واستفيد بردة بس شفت فى مشاركاتك الاخيرة نفسى من كام سنة دة اللى حصل
ملحوظة   انا متشرفتش بألاخوة الكرام اللى ذكرتهم ومعرفت حد فيهم طبعا غير اخونا نور الحمورى طبعا غنى على التعريف وانا شخصيا اعتبرة من احسن العقليات اللى صادفتها فى السوق دة اكيد رغم انى مقريتش موضوعة كامل يدوب كام صفحة بس انا عارفة طبعا من خلال القنوات اللى بيطلع فيها وربنا يكرمة ويصبرة ويكمل اكيد هيفيد ناس كتير وانا واحد منهم
لانة بيحلل بطريقة مشتركة جميلة بكل المقييس واسف على الاطالة وسوء الفهم منى.....

----------


## esmo

> اخى الكريم ايسمو
> انا سعيد بجد بهذا الحوار الجميل وتفهمت نقاط كنت جاهلها تماما واطمنت عليك والله بجد انت فاهم كويس السوق دة ماشى ازاى ومكنتش فاكر انك بتفكر بألطريقة دة خالص ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله 
> بس لية تعليق صغير انا فى السوق دة تقريبا من 2004 دخلت السوق بمبلغ كويس ودبلرتة فى 30 يوم لانى كنت بشتغل شارت وبس يعنى تكنكل بحكم شغلى فى البورصة المصرية مدة كبيرة جدا وطبعا دارس تحليل فنى وبس وكنت بعتمد علية اوى لما دخلت الفوركس اكتشفت انة البيانات الاقتصادية مهمة جدا طبعا بعد نزول اليورو فى 2008 النزول الكبير وعملت زيك بألظبط
> اشتريت وافرجت بكميات هائلة حسب المحفظة بتاعتى وعاندت السوق كتير وكانت النتيجة 
> مارجن كول وقتها صممت اتابع وادرس الجزء الناقص عندى وهو التحليل الاساسى
> والحمد لله رجعت الخسارة ااضعاف اضعافها ودة كان بسبب ادارة راس المال السليمة
> وكان اهم حاجة فيها ان السوق ميغرنيش سواء بألصعوض القوى او العكس والتحكم 
> فى النفس اللى انا شخصيا اعتبرها الجزء الناقص فى ناس كتير بتخسر فلوسها لحد الان
> يا اخى اوعى تزعل منى انا معرفكش شخصيا ومليش مصلحة خالص والله دة انا لفت نظرى اسم الموضوع فضفضة فقولت اخش اشوف اية الموضوع دة وعجبنى اسلوبكم فى النقاش
> ...

  يا اخي الكريم انا لم اذكر مطلقا اي لمحة عن لوم او عتاب او ما شابه لشخصكم الكريم
و الله لو قارنت خبرتك بخبرتي في هذا المجال لاكتسحتني و غيرك كثير انا اعتبر مبتدأ و لكن انا وضعت خبراتي في المجالات الاخري في الفوركس هذا هو الموضوع
و للتعارف اكثر انا و لله الحمد لدي خبرات كبيرة في مهارات الدعاية و البيع و مهارات التفاوض و الاتصال هذا بالرغم من ان مجالي اساسا ليس في هذه المجالات من اصله

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا اخي الكريم انا لم اذكر مطلقا اي لمحة عن لوم او عتاب او ما شابه لشخصكم الكريم
> و الله لو قارنت خبرتك بخبرتي في هذا المجال لاكتسحتني و غيرك كثير انا اعتبر مبتدأ و لكن انا وضعت خبراتي في المجالات الاخري في الفوركس هذا هو الموضوع
> و للتعارف اكثر انا و لله الحمد لدي خبرات كبيرة في مهارات الدعاية و البيع و مهارات التفاوض و الاتصال هذا بالرغم من ان مجالي اساسا ليس في هذه المجالات من اصله

  ياباشا اكتسحتك اية بس دة انت فاهم تمام ولو الوقت قليل تبقى استاذ طبعا هههههههههه
انا سعيد بمعرفتك والله وبمعرفة الاخوة الكرام هنا فى الموضوع دة وانا مجالى فى الفوركس
وبس وتقدر تقول فى الاسواق من زمان وعدى عليا حاجات كتيييييير اوى لاكن قابلت ناس مبتداءة
واتعلمت منهم كتير اوى الحكاية عمرها مكانت بالسن ابدا وبعدين انا مش كبير فى السن اوى هههههههه عموما حصل خير وربنا يكرمنا كلنا ان شاء الله
ممكن طلب صغير منك اهة شوف هتعلم منك حاجة مهم جدا جدا وهية ازاى ارفع تشارت
مش عارف اعملها خالص ودة مهم جدا ليا ممكن ولك الشكر.....

----------


## esmo

اسف للتاخر في الرد بس و الله انا ما بشتغلش ع الشارتات و بالتالي مش عارف ازاي ترفع شارت بس هنا موجود الاخ يوسف معلم في الحاجات دي و اول ما ييجي اكيد هيعرفنا ازاي نرفع شارت
تحياتي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

متتواضعش يا اسمو انت خلاص عديت ياريس هههههههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

> اسف للتاخر في الرد بس و الله انا ما بشتغلش ع الشارتات و بالتالي مش عارف ازاي ترفع شارت بس هنا موجود الاخ يوسف معلم في الحاجات دي و اول ما ييجي اكيد هيعرفنا ازاي نرفع شارت
> تحياتي

 شكرا اخى الكريم ومنتظر الاخ يوسف ان شاء الله

----------


## esmo

> متتواضعش يا اسمو انت خلاص عديت ياريس هههههههههه

  و الله مش تواضع يا ليون دي حقيقة انا ليس خبير و لكن بتعلم و بحاول اعمل اسلوب جديد في الفوركس و يكون ناجح مش اسلوب تحدي او عكس التيار عشان الواحد يبان لا انا عارف ان الفوركس كله اسرار و بحاول اكشف جزء من الاسرار دي
فيه ناس علامات في هذا المجال و حققوا ارباح خيالية و منهم ساوريس اللي اثر على اقتصاد بلد زي انجلترا هل احد يتخيل ان انسان فرد واحد يؤثر على اقتصاد بلد و مش اي بلد دي انجلترا 
فيه مقولة جميلة اوي للمرحوم الدكتور مصطفى محمود كان قالها في برنامجه العلم و الايمان زمان
سأل نفسه ايه الفرق بين الانسان العادي و الانسان العبقري و طلع بالخلاصة دي:
الانسان العادي يمر عليه الاشياء العادية اليومية و لا يتوقف عندها انما الانسان العبقري لا يحدث معه ذلك انما يستمر في سؤال نفسه (لماذا) و اي سؤال لابد له من اجابة شافية و (لماذا) الاولى تجره الى (لماذا) اخرى و يستمر هكذا حتى يطلع بشيئ جديد
و ضرب مثال عن عبقرية اينشتاين لما التفاحة وقعت عليه و قال لو دة كان انسان عادي كان أكلها و خلاص انما اينشتاين قعد يفكر لماذا تسقط التفاحة من اعلى الى اسفل و لماذا لا تظل معلقة او تطلع لاعلى حتى اكتشف الجاذبية الارضية و علاقتها بالوزن و هكذا
و والله انا لا اشبه نفسي بالعبقرية و لا شيئ و ربنا يعلم انما انا طالب علم و بحاول اني اجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات لعل و عسى ان اطلع بشيئ جديد
انا فعلا مبتدأ و العلم ليس له نهاية

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه الجمال ده كله يا ايسمو الغالى اهو كده المحمكمة اتنورت وفهمت اللى فى دماغك اكتر ما كنت فاهم وهو ده الصح مفيش هبوط كبير الا ما يصحبه على الاقل تصحيح وبعدها يبان اا كان ارتداد وعكس اتجاه ولا مجرد تصحيح 
ومعلش انا حاليا برة البيت وبكلمك على السريع ولقيت خبر حلو فى الجزيرة يدعم الصعود الاسبوع القادم خاصة لليورو قلت انزلهولك لغاية ما ارجع البيت  
بعد التصديق على دعم اليونان
دول اليورو تدعو لآلية إنقاذ دائمة 		 
ساركوزي: منطقة اليورو لن تتعامل برحمة في مساعيها لضبط الأسواق (رويترز) 
دعا قادة دول منطقة اليورو بختام قمتهم في بروكسل فجر اليوم السبت إلى تأسيس آلية إنقاذ دائمة لمساعدة الدول الأعضاء التي تواجه خطر التعثر في سداد ديونها، وطالبوا بتدابير عاجلة لدعم وإصلاح العملة الأوروبية الموحدة (يورو). 
وتعهد الزعماء بـ"تسريع" خطط دولهم الخاصة بخفض العجز في ميزانياتها، كما اتفقوا على تشديد الضوابط الخاصة بهذه الميزانيات، واعتماد عقوبات فعالة بحق الدول التي تتلكأ في الالتزام بالتعليمات الخاصة بأحجام الديون، وفرض رقابة صارمة على مستويات العجز والتنافسية. 
وتعتزم المفوضية الأوروبية -الذراع التنفيذية للاتحاد الأوروبي- طرح مشروع خطة لإنشاء "آلية الاستقرار الأوروبي" خلال لقاء وزراء مالية  الاتحاد الأوروبي الطارئ غدا الأحد. 
وسيتعين الحصول على موافقة جميع الدول الأعضاء في الاتحاد الأوروبي والبالغ عددهم 27 دولة لإجراء تغييرات رئيسية في قواعد الاتحاد. 
جورج باباندريو: ستبدأ اليونان خلال أيام بتلقي أول دفعة من المساعدات (رويترز)
مساعدة اليونان
وخلال القمة صدق قادة دول اليورو الست عشرة رسميا خطة مساعدة اليونان في مواجهة أزمتها المالية، وأبدوا استعدادهم للتصدي جماعيا لمخاطر الأزمة. 
وأعلن رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جورج باباندريو أن بلاده ستبدأ خلال الأيام المقبلة في تلقي أول دفعة من المساعدات المالية. 
وتهدف الخطة لإنقاذ اقتصاد اليونان المثقل بالديون من شبح الإفلاس، ومنع الأزمة المالية من الانتشار إلى غيرها من دول المنطقة التي تستخدم العملة الأوروبية الموحدة. 
يُذكر أن الاتحاد الأوروبي وصندوق النقد الدولي تعهدا بخطة إنقاذ بقيمة 110 مليارات يورو (145 مليار دولار) لمساعدة اليونان في التغلب على أزمتها المالية. 
أنجيلا ميركل طالبت بالإسراع في تنظيم الأسواق المالية (رويترز)
اتهام المضاربين
واتهمت ألمانيا وفرنسا -وهما أكبر اقتصادين بمنطقة اليورو- المضاربين بالأسواق العالمية بالتلاعب في أسعار العملة الأوروبية الموحدة، وتوعدتا باتخاذ إجراءات لضمان استقرار اليورو. 
فقد أكد الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي أن المنطقة لن تتعامل برحمة في مساعيها لضبط الأسواق حتى لا يضع المضاربون هذه العملة مجددا تحت الضغط. وأضاف أنه يتوجب إلزام وكالات التصنيف بالعمل بشكل أخلاقي. 
وقالت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل إن دول اليورو ترسل إشارات واضحة للمضاربين مؤكدة ضرورة الإسراع في تنظيم الأسواق المالية. 
وكانت قيمة اليورو قد تدهورت في أسواق المال متراجعة لأدنى مستوى في 14 شهرا، وذلك نتيجة المخاوف من احتمال أن تكون دول أخرى في المنطقة كإسبانيا والبرتغال في طريقها إلى مصير مشابه لمصير اليونان. 
وفي مؤتمر صحفي عقب القمة الأوروبية، أكد رئيس المفوضية الأوروبية جوزيه مانويل باروسو أن المنطقة ستدافع عن اليورو مهما كان الثمن مشيرا إلى آليات متعددة ستستخدمها عند الضرورة.

----------


## amr eltabei

الخوف كل الخوف من أزمة مديونية أوروبية تؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى أزمة مالية عالمية جديدةتنتاب الأسواق العالمية حالة من الذعر الشديد بشأن أزمة الديون اليونانية، والتي باتت تسطير على أذهان المستثمرين وتداولاتهم بشكل كبير، فما أن نسمع بأية أخبار جديدة بخصوص الأزمة اليونانية، إلا وتحركت الأسواق بشكل عنيف، ومن جهة أخرى فقد بات قادة العالم أجمع على وجه العموم، وقادة أوروبا على وجه الخصوص في اجتماعات شبه دائمة لمناقشة آليات السيطرة على الأزمة اليونانية.
هذا وقد شهدنا يوم أمس الجمعة اجتماعاً لوزراء مالية مجموعة الدول الصناعية السبع عبر الأقمار الصناعية لمناقشة أزمة الديون اليونانية والتي باتت تؤثر على شتى اقتصاديات العالم، في حين استبعد وزير المالية الياباني ناوتو كان أن تقدم مجموعة السبع الصناعية على شراء اليورو، في سبيل الحد من الانهيار الذي تشهده العملة الأوروبية، حيث يواصل اليورو انخفاضه منذ برهة من الزمن بسبب مخاوف أزمة الديون اليونانية، والتخوف من انتشار عدوى اليونان لدول أوروبية أخرى تقف على شفا حفرة، كالبرتغال، أسبانيا, إيطاليا، إيرلندا، بل وحتى بريطانيا، ليطالب الوزراء بردود فعل دولية قوية لإنقاذ اليونان، وسط استعدادهم لأية إجراءات استثنائية قبيل بداية تداولات الأسبوع الذي يوشك على البداية يوم الاثنين لمنع انتقال عدوى اليونان للدول الأوروبية التي ذكرناها آنفاً.
وقد شارك وزير الخزينة الأمريكي تيموثي غايثنر في الاجتماع الذي ضم مجموعة الدول الصناعية السبع، مع العلم بأن تلك الدول هي: الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، المملكة المتحدة,اليابان، ألمانيا، كندا، إيطاليا، إلى جانب فرنسا، في حين شهدت العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل اليوم اجتماعاً لقادة الدول الأوروبية الستة عشر، اتفق من خلالها المجتمعون على خطوات عاجلة لمساعدة اليونان واحتواء الأزمة التي تهدد منطقة اليورو، وسط تخوف من تحول الأزمة اليونانية إلى أزمة عالمية، في ظل اجماع وزراء مالية الدول الصناعية السبع على مراقبة الأسواق عن كثب لمعرفة ملامح الفترة المقبلة و كيفية التعامل معها لمنع تفشي وباء المديونية اليونانية في أوروبا.
ذلك الاجتماع والذي شهدته العاصمة البلجيكية ضم قادة الدول الستة عشر إلى جانب البنك المركزي الأوروبي والمفوضية الأوروبية، إذ أبدى المجتمعون استعدادهم لاتخاذ أية إجراءات ضرورية لحماية اقتصاديات منطقة اليورو، وسط تأكيد أوروبي على أنهم سيدافعون عن اليورو بأي شكل من الأشكال ومهما كان الثمن، في سبيل وقف نزيف العملة الأوروبية، وسط شح التفاصيل الصادرة عن المؤتمر.
كما وأكد المجتمعون على أن الاتحاد الأوروبي سيعمل على تشديد القوانين واللوائح الأوروبية لمعالجة أي أزمات ديون مستقبلية محتملة في المنطقة، من خلال فرض عقوبات ناجعة على كل من يخالف القواعد والقوانين، ومراقبة مستويات المديونية الأوروبية، وسط استمرار غيمة المخاوف التي تعصف بالأسواق من كون القروض العاجلة والتي ستمنح لليونان لن تكفي لإنهاء الأزمة، مع الإشارة إلى أن حزمة المساعدات تقدر بمبلغ 110 مليار يورو على شكل قروض لمدة ثلاثة أعوام مقدمة من الاتحاد الأوروبي و صندوق النقد الدولي، مع العلم بأن تخوف الأسواق يكمن في تحول الأزمة اليونانية إلى أزمة عالمية إذا ما تخلفت اليونان عن سداد ديونها، وإذا ما انتقلت عدواها إلى دول أوروبية أخرى.
ومن ناحية أخرى فقد أشار القادة الأوروبيون إلى أن في حوزتهم العديد من الأدوات لمعالجة الموقف في أوروبا، وسط إلحاح من قبل الأوساط الاقتصادية الأوروبية على تسريع عملية إنقاذ اليونان، في حين أشارت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل من العاصمة البلجيكية بوركسل إلى أن ألمانيا تحمي العملة الأوروبية، وسط تأكيدها على واجب الدول الأوروبية الأخرى بالتحلي بالمسؤولية والقيام بإلتزاماتها تجاه اليونان، مشيرة إلى ظهور حاجة لتنظيم الأسواق المالية.
وفي النهاية فإن ما شهدناه خلال يوم أمس الجمعة واليوم السبت من اجتماعات مكوكية لم يأتي بالجديد، مع الإشارة إلى أن رئيس وزراء فنلندا ماتي فانهانن أشار اليوم إلى أن الأزمة الحالية هي الأسوأ في تاريخ منطقة اليورو، محذراً من مغبة الاسترخاء في مساعدة اليونان و ما سيكون لذلك من عظيم الأثر على الاقتصاد الأوروبي قائلاً: "إذا لم تحل أزمة اليونان فالخوف يكمن في تجدد الركود في المنطقة" ، حيث جاءت تلك التصريحات في مقابلة إذاعية أجراها فانهانن مع إحدى إذاعات فنلندا.

----------


## amr eltabei

الأسواق الأمريكية تتخبط في ظل تباين البيانات و مؤشر الداو ينخفض 1000 نقطة في يوم واحدشهد الأسبوع المنصرم زخما في البيانات الرئيسية الصادرة عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي، حيث تمركزت البيانات الصادرة في قطاع الصناعة والخدمات والعمالة، مستويات الإنفاق والدخل والتضخم، لتشير مجتمعة إلى أن مرحلة التعافي باتت أوضح نوعا ما، إلا أن التركيز الأكبر كان على تقرير العمالة الأمريكي الذي صدر مع نهاية الأسبوع، أضف إلى ذلك أن الأسبوع المنقضي كان أسبوعا متشائما على الرغم من البيانات المشجعة التي صدرت عن الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم، وذلك إزاء الاضطراب الذي أصاب الأسواق العالمية بخصوص الوضع في اليونان الذي بات العنوان الأساسي على الساحة الاقتصادية على مستوى العالم.
وبالحديث عن البيانات الصادرة عن الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم فنبدأها بتقرير الدخل والإنفاق الشخصي الذي صدر بداية الأسبوع، حيث شهد كل من الدخل والإنفاق ارتفاعا خلال آذار وبتوافق مع التوقعات، مشيرين بالمقابل إلى أن المؤشر المفضل لدى البنك الفدرالي بخصوص مستويات التضخم، وهو مؤشر نفقات الاستهلاك الشخصي الجوهري، أكد ما جاء به البنك الفدرالي مسبقا، وهو أن مستويات التضخم ستبقى تحت السيطرة خلال الفترة القادمة.
مسلّطين الضوء عزيزي القارئ على المخاوف التي انتابت المستثمرين مسبقا حول احتمالية تشكل تهديدات تضخمية جراء الأموال الضخمة التي تم ضخها في الأسواق خلال فترة الأزمة والتي أسفرت عن ارتفاع العرض النقدي في الأسواق، والتي كانت على شكل برامج وخطط تحفيزية للاقتصاد، حيث أن تلك المخاوف بدأت بالتلاشي نوعا ما وذلك لعاملين أساسيين، أولهما أنه على الرغم من ارتفاع أسعار النفط الخام خلال الفترة الأخيرة، إلا أن الضعف الذي مر به الاقتصاد الأمريكي حد من ارتفاع الأسعار، والعامل الثاني يكمن في أن معظم تلك الخطط والبرامج انتهت مع انتهاء الربع الأول من هذا العام، وهذا ما يقلص من الضغوط التضخمية.
وبالانتقال إلى القطاع الأبرز في الاقتصاد الأمريكي وهو قطاع الصناعة الأمريكي، فقد تمكن من الاستمرار في إظهار المزيد من الدلائل على أن أسوأ ركود لقطاع الصناعة منذ بداية الثمانينات قد شارف على الانتهاء كليا، حيث بدأت النشاطات بالتوسع خلال شهر آب من العام 2009 لأول مرة منذ الأزمة، ليستمر بالتوسع منذ تلك النقطة وحتى الآن، وهذا ما ظهر في مؤشر معهد التزويد الصناعي عن شهر نيسان، كما وتشير التوقعات إلى أن القطاع الصناعي سيكون الأول بين القطاعات في الوصول إلى مرحلة التعافي التام.
أما قطاع الخدمات والذي يبدو وأنه يلحق بالقطاع الصناعي وباقي القطاعات فإنه شهد هو الآخر توسعا خلال نيسان، حيث على الرغم من ثبات المؤشر خلال نيسان عند القراءة السابقة، إلا أنه يبقى فوق مستوى 50 وهو الحد الفاصل للتوسع، واضعين بعين الاعتبار أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي ككل لا يزال تحت وطأة العقبات التي تمنع من تعافيه الكلي، حيث أن الأوضاع الائتمانية لا تزال شديدة، ناهيك عن معدلات البطالة التي لا تزال ضمن المستويات الأعلى لها منذ حوالي ربع قرن.
وبالنسبة لقطاع المنازل الأمريكي فهو لا يزال ضمن مرحلة تحقيق الاستقرار من أسوأ تراجع له منذ أكثر من سبعة عقود، بيد أن البيانات الصادرة عنه مؤخرا أشارت إلى أن تحسنت نوعا ما، حيث ارتفع مؤشر الإنفاق على البناء خلال آذار بأفضل من التوقعات، إضافة إلى ارتفاع مبيعات المنازل قيد الانتظار عل الصعيدين الشهري والسنوي بأفضل من التوقعات خلال آذار.
وبالحديث عن المفتاح الرئيسي المحرك لاقتصاد الأمريكي نحو بر الأمان، وهو قطاع العمالة الأمريكي، فقد صدر عنه بيانات بغاية الأهمية خلال الأسبوع المنقضي، ونبدأها بالمهم وصولا للأهم، إذ كما عودتنا وزارة العمل الأمريكية أصدرت التقرير الأسبوعي لطلبات الإعانة لنشهد انخفاضها للأسبوع المنتهي في الأول من أيار، مشيرين إلى أن تقرير ADP للتغير في وظائف القطاع الخاص أظهر بأن القطاع الخاص تمكن من إضافة 32 الف وظيفة خلال نيسان مقارنة بما مقداره 19 ألف وظيفة خلال آذار.
أما البيانات الأهم فقد تمركزت حول تقرير العمالة الذي صدر مع نهاية الأسبوع والذي أشار إلى أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي تمكن من إضافة ما مقداره 290 ألف وظيفة خلال نيسان مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة التي تم تعديلها إلى 230 ألف وظيفة مضافة، في حين تمكن القطاع الصناعي من إضافة حوالي 44 ألف وظيفة خلال الشهر نفسه مقابل 19 ألف وظيفة مضافة، ومع ذلك كله يبقى التركيز الأكبر على معدلات البطالة التي ارتفعت خلال نيسان بدلا من الثبات لتصل إلى 9.9%، الأمر الذي قد يرفع الضغوطات التي تقع على عاتق الاقتصاد، لهذا من المحتمل أن تشهد مرحلة التعافي مزيدا من العقبات إلى حين تحققها بشكل تام.
أما الدولار الامريكي من الناحية الأخرى، فقد شهد تحليقا في الأعالي خلال الأسبوع المنصرم، مستفيدا من هبوط اليورو الذي وصل إلى أدنى مستوى له منذ حوالي أربعة شهور أمام الدولار الأمريكي، حيث شهدنا المستثمرين خلال الأسبوع يتجنبون الاستثمارات ذات العائد أو الخطورة الأعلى، وذلك مع انتشار غمامة التشاؤم التي بدأت بالتفاقم عقب المخاوف التي تشكلت من انتقال أزمة اليونان إلى دول أوروبية أخرى.
ولكن ارتفاع الدولار عزيزي القارئ يمثل سلاح ذو حدين، حيث من ناحية فإن ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي يثقل كاهل الصادرات الأمريكية وسط توجه المستهلكين نحو البضائع الأجنبية بدلا من الأمريكية التي باتت تنافسها بالسعر، أما من الناحية الأخرى، فإن ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي يعتبر أيضا ضمانا للسيطرة على مستويات التضخم، وسط الضغوط التي تقع على عاتق الاسعار، وسط انخفاض الأسعار التي تشكلت من انخفاض التكلفة بسبب الدولار القوي.
وفي الوقت نفسه، يجب علينا الإشارة إلى سوق الأسهم الذي شهد هبوطا شديدا خلال الأسبوع المنصرم، حيث مع بداية الأسبوع هبطت المؤشرات الأمريكية كنظيراتها العالمية وسط القلق الذي عم الأسواق بخصوص الوضع في اليونان الذي اتسم بالوضع المبهم، بينما شهدت تداولات يوم الخميس فجوة في التداولات لنرى هبوط الأسواق الأمريكية بشكل حاد إثر خطأ في التداولات الالكترونية وسط حالة الرعب التي انتابت المستثمرين من انتشار أزمة اليونان إلى دول أوروبية أخرى، حيث أن المسؤولين ارتأوا التحقيق في الموضوع وسط اعتقادهم بأن هذا الخطأ قد يكون تلاعب لتحقيق مكاسب غير شرعية، وذلك حسب تصريحات هيئات البورصات الأمريكية.

----------


## amr eltabei

الذعر يسيطر على الأسواق المالية الأسيوية بالرغم من غياب الأحداث الهامة عن المنطقةانهيار في الأسواق المالية العالمية مع نهاية الأسبوع بسبب تجاهل رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي لاتخاذ أية إجراءات من شأنها العمل على إنقاذ اليونان و الدول الأوروبية الأخرى من انتشار أزمة الديون الحكومية. و قد امتدت عمليات البيع في الأسواق المالية الأسيوية بالرغم من غياب البيانات الاقتصادية و غياب اليابان عن الأسواق لمعظم أيام الأسبوع.
البنك المركزي الاسترالي كان صاحب الكلمة الوحيدة في المنطقة الأسيوية هذا الأسبوع، حيث أعلن عن رفع أسعار الفائدة بقيمة 25 نقطة أساس لتصل إلى 4.5% وهو الأمر الذي كان متوقعات في الأسواق بشكل كبير، ليكون بذلك قد قام البنك المركزي الاسترالي برفع أسعار الفائدة لستة مرات خلال السبعة اجتماعات الأخيرة للبنك.
قال السيد ستيفينز رئيس البنك المركزي الاسترالي أن أسعار الفائدة تعد الآن ضمن مستوياتها المعتدلة لأغلبية المقترضين. و نوه صانعي السياسة النقدية لدى البنك المركزي الاسترالي لكون الاقتصاد الاسترالي بأمان عن المخاوف من الديون السيادية في اليونان، الجدير بالذكر أن السيد ستيفنز قد قام في أول اجتماع للبنك خلال العام الجاري بتثبيت أسعار الفائدة مشيرا لكونه يخشى من أزمة الديون في اليونان التي قد تؤثر علي التعافي العالمي مضيفا أنه سيعمل علي مراقبة الأوضاع الاقتصادية قبل أن يقوم برفع جديد لأسعار الفائدة.
أشار البنك المركزي الاسترالي لكونه يتوقع ثبات معدلات التضخم في النصف العلوي للنطاق الآمن و أنها ستظل داخل النطاق الآمن بين نسبتي أثنين و ثلاثة بالمائة، الجدير بالذكر أن السيد ستيفنز قد نوه خلال الشهر الماضي لكون التوقعات السابقة لعام 2010 كانت تشير لكون معدلات التضخم ستستقر أعلى أو في منتصف النطاق الآمن للبنك، مضيفا أنه ليس من المتوقع أن يتباطأ نمو معدلات التضخم لكي تصبح في مستويات منخفضة عن النطاق المستهدف من قبل البنك وفقا لتوقعات العام الماضي، خاصة مع ارتفاع أسعار تكلفة المواد الخام و العمالة و المخاوف من قلة العمالة المؤهلة.
تسارع نمو معدلات التضخم بصورة أكبر من التوقعات خلال الربع الأول من العام الجاري بالإضافة لارتفاع أسعار المنازل للربع الرابع على التوالي يعد من ضمن الأسباب الرئيسية التي جعلت السيد ستيفنز يستمر في رفع أسعار الفائدة للاجتماع الثالث على التوالي للمحافظة على زخم تعافي الاقتصاد و معدلات التضخم داخل النطاق الآمن من قبل البنك، خاصة و أن تسارع نمو معدلات التضخم قد يؤثر سلبا على تسارع نمو الاقتصاد.
و بالانتقال إلى نيوزيلندا فقد أعلنت هذا الأسبوع عن تراجع معدلات البطالة خلال الربع الأول من عام 2010 للمرة الأولى منذ خمسة أرباع سنوية لتصل إلى نسبة 6.0% و ذلك مقارنة مع قراءة الربع الرابع التي كانت تشير إلى ارتفاع بنسبة 7.3%. و تعد هذه القراءة هي أكبر تراجع منذ بدء الإحصاء في عام 1986 .
تراجعت معدلات البطالة اليوم بأسرع وتيرة منذ بدء الإحصاء مع ارتفاع الطلب بشكل ملحوظ على العمالة في نيوزيلندا يدعم نظرة السيد بيل أنجليش وزير المالية الذي نوه خلال الأسبوع الماضي لكون الاقتصاد قد تخطى الركود "بشكل معقول" مضيفا أن معدلات البطالة تظهر أنها قد وصلت للقمة التي من المفترض أن تبدأ منها مراحل التعافي.
نوه السيد آلان بولارد رئيس البنك المركزي النيوزلندي خلال الأسبوع الماضي مع قيامه بتثبيت أسعار الفائدة عند أدنى مستوى لها عند نسبة 2.5% لكون تعافي الاقتصاد العالمي و ارتفاع أسعار المواد الأولية قد دعم الثقة في قطاع الأعمال ليعطي علامات جديدة على تسارع نمو الاقتصاد على المستوى السنوي خلال العام الجاري.
الجدير بالذكر أن السيد بولارد قد أشار أيضا لتعافي الاقتصاد و تسارع النمو خلال العام الجاري وفقا للتوقعات السابقة للبنك، فقد أعلن البنك المركزي النيوزلندي في 11 من شهر آذار الماضي عن توقعاته تجاه نمو الاقتصاد موضحا أنه يتوقع أن يبلغ متوسط نمو الاقتصاد على المستوى السنوي خلال العام الجاري نسبة 3.2% قبل أن يتسارع النمو لنسبة 4.2% في عام 2011، و ذلك بعد انكماش الاقتصاد بنسبة -1.6% خلال العام الماضي في ظل تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية.
مؤشر MSCI للأسهم الآسيوية أنهى جلسة تداول يوم الجمعة متراجعا بنسبة 1.4% ليصل إلى 118.12. مؤشر نيكاي 225 أنهى تداولات يوم الجمعة متراجعا 3.10% ليغلق عند 10364.59 نقطة. أما مؤشر S&P/ASX 200 فقد أغلق جلسة تداولات يوم الجمعة عند 4480.70 نقطة بعد أن تراجع بنسبة 2.02%. مؤشر هانج سينج أغلق جلسة تداولات يوم الجمعة عند 19920.29 نقطة بعد أن تراجع بنسبة 1.06%.

----------


## esmo

(واتهمت ألمانيا وفرنسا -وهما أكبر اقتصادين بمنطقة اليورو- المضاربين بالأسواق العالمية بالتلاعب في أسعار العملة الأوروبية الموحدة، وتوعدتا باتخاذ إجراءات لضمان استقرار اليورو.)  الله الله عليك يا معلم شفت الجملة دي اللي بالاحمر؟؟؟ دي المانيا و فرنسا واخد بالك؟؟؟ اهه التصريح دة بس يقلب الدنيا دي تصريحات دول و مش اي دول
بيقولك في اوروبا و الدول المتقدمة الحكومة لما بتقول حاجة بتبقى التزام مش هيصة هي زيدني يا ابا احمد ازادك الله متهيألي اتكلمت النهاردة جد اوي كفاية بقى جد و خلينا نهزر شوية

----------


## esmo

واضح انك من البائعين يا حاج عمرو
اعترف انا شايفك

----------


## amr eltabei

> واضح انك من البائعين يا حاج عمرو
> اعترف انا شايفك

  هههههههههههه من بدرى اوى فى الاسترلينى بايع من 1.54 واليورو بردة من 1.34 بس خرجت من اليورو خلاص وخرجت من الاسترلينى بنص كمياتى ولسة الباقى مستنى التارجت بتاعى لسة مجاش منا قولت نظام شغلى ويفات كبيرة فى بعض العقود وبصبر عليها يا اخى غير شغل الديلى 
بخرج واخش وبقفل اوردرات الديلى فى نفس اليوم سواء بمكسب او خسارة ربنا يكرمنا جميعا بمكسب ويبعد عنا الخسارة ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

نور الدين قال الخطه الجديده يوم الاثنين يظهر انو كان مستنى الكلام ده ياايسموا يظهر الشراء على الابواب

----------


## كينج

خبر عاجل   *مسؤول في بورصة نيويورك يقول ان المشكلة بدأت على سهم بروكتر اند جامبل بهبوط عنيف يعود الى خلل في نظام التداول ، واننا قمنا بايقاف التداول على الفور لدينا في بورصة نيويورك ، لكن الماركت ميكرز الاخرين استطاعوا تحويل طلبات البيع الى بورصات اخرى وتم التنفيذ عند مستويات متدنية جداً ، وبعدها بدأ الرعب يسود كل البورصات الامريكية ..*     *واخيرا اعترفت بورصة نيويورك بوجود خلل ، لكنها قالت انه من بورصة نازداك الالكترونية* * هيئة البورصات الامريكية تحقق في هذا الحدث التاريخي ولا بد من ايجاد مخرج لأن الافلاس اصاب ملايين البشر حول العالم ممن يستخدمون المارجن ، ومن اصحاب CDO's وتجار العملات والنفط والذهب والسلع ، وهذا بالطبع سيفتح المجال امام المطالبات القانونية* 
منقول

----------


## esmo

ربنا يرزقك من كل قلبي و الله
هكذا دائما المحللون الفنيون لا يتنازلوا ابدا عن هدفهم المحدد
انت مثلا بايع انجليزي من 1.54 و مثلا هدفك 1.50 و مش هتتنازل عن الـ 1.50 مثلا طيب ليه ما تقفلش العملية مثلا عند 1.53 و تضمن مكسب 100 نقطة و تاخد عقد تاني بيع من 1.53 و تكرر ذلك الى ان تصل هدفك؟؟؟؟؟
على الاقل تبقى ضمنت مكسب عملية او اتنين يعززوا موقفك لو لا قدر الله و حصل اي شيئ مختلف عن اهدافك
مش ممكن مثلا اي حاجة تحصل فجأة تغير الدنيا كلها؟؟؟ اليس ذلك واردا؟؟؟ مش ممكن العملة ما تحترمش شارتاتك؟؟ مش ممكن خبر يأتي بعكس التوقعات تماما و بنسبة كبيرة يقلب الموازين؟؟؟؟
كله وارد و الله 
عموما انا اتمنى لك كل الارباح و التوفيق ولا تفهمني خطأ

----------


## كينج

ماهوده اللى اخويا نصحنى بيه كسبت 60 بنط قلى خلص ولما يطلع تانى خد تانى لللاسف نزل ماطلعش وضاع عليه 600 بنط اوعى تفكر كده تانى ياايسموا كده غلط غلط  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

هاتنجح معاك مره واتانيه والتالته هاينزل مش هايطلع احسن سيب المؤشر يطلع وينزل براحته لحد لما يجيب الهدف كده تكسب اكتر عن تجربه

----------


## كينج

واوعى ياايسموا تمشى عكس الاتجاه خالى خسر 400 دولار فى ثانيه فى اليورو ين كنت هادخل زيه لكن تحزير نور من عكس الاتجاه خلانى اغير راى الحمد لله اتنجد من يوم الخميس

----------


## كينج

مش عارف ايسموا موجود والا انا بكلم نفسى

----------


## esmo

> نور الدين قال الخطه الجديده يوم الاثنين يظهر انو كان مستنى الكلام ده ياايسموا يظهر الشراء على الابواب

  

> خبر عاجل   *مسؤول في بورصة نيويورك يقول ان المشكلة بدأت على سهم بروكتر اند جامبل بهبوط عنيف يعود الى خلل في نظام التداول ، واننا قمنا بايقاف التداول على الفور لدينا في بورصة نيويورك ، لكن الماركت ميكرز الاخرين استطاعوا تحويل طلبات البيع الى بورصات اخرى وتم التنفيذ عند مستويات متدنية جداً ، وبعدها بدأ الرعب يسود كل البورصات الامريكية ..* الله الله الله كمااااااااااااااان    *واخيرا اعترفت بورصة نيويورك بوجود خلل ، لكنها قالت انه من بورصة نازداك الالكترونية*  *هيئة البورصات الامريكية تحقق في هذا الحدث التاريخي ولا بد من ايجاد مخرج لأن الافلاس اصاب ملايين البشر حول العالم ممن يستخدمون المارجن ، ومن اصحاب CDO's وتجار العملات والنفط والذهب والسلع ، وهذا بالطبع سيفتح المجال امام المطالبات القانونية*  
> منقول

 الله الله الله
كومووووووووووون (يعني كمان متدلعة)

----------


## كينج

مبسوط ياايسموا

----------


## كينج

انا هابرع ب50 ملياردولار لاروبا علشان اطلعلك اليورو شويه

----------


## amr eltabei

> ربنا يرزقك من كل قلبي و الله
> هكذا دائما المحللون الفنيون لا يتنازلوا ابدا عن هدفهم المحدد
> انت مثلا بايع انجليزي من 1.54 و مثلا هدفك 1.50 و مش هتتنازل عن الـ 1.50 مثلا طيب ليه ما تقفلش العملية مثلا عند 1.53 و تضمن مكسب 100 نقطة و تاخد عقد تاني بيع من 1.53 و تكرر ذلك الى ان تصل هدفك؟؟؟؟؟
> على الاقل تبقى ضمنت مكسب عملية او اتنين يعززوا موقفك لو لا قدر الله و حصل اي شيئ مختلف عن اهدافك
> مش ممكن مثلا اي حاجة تحصل فجأة تغير الدنيا كلها؟؟؟ اليس ذلك واردا؟؟؟ مش ممكن العملة ما تحترمش شارتاتك؟؟ مش ممكن خبر يأتي بعكس التوقعات تماما و بنسبة كبيرة يقلب الموازين؟؟؟؟
> كله وارد و الله 
> عموما انا اتمنى لك كل الارباح و التوفيق ولا تفهمني خطأ

  كلامك مظبوط يا اخى بس انا قولتلك انا بشتغل ديلى بردة بأهداف من 50 الى 100 نقطة فى الاوردرالواحد يعنى بعمل تريدات يومية بردة كل يوم والحمد لله بجانب الدخول فى عقود طويلة
شوية اصلى انا من عشاق الهارمونيك جدا وبشتغل بيها على جميع الفريمات بردة
على العموم اهم حاجة فى السوق دة انك تنتظم فى طريقة واحدة بس واكرر واحدة بس 
تاخد وتدى معاها زى ماانت عايز وتلتزم بيها هتكسب اكتر ما تخسر لان الخسارة واردة طبعا
واكيدة وربنا بيديلك على قد تعبك اخى الكريم العملية كلها من الاخر كدة ارزاق ربنا كاتبهالك ومش ممكن تاخد اكتر من اللى كاتبهولك ابدا ابدا
ملحوظة انا بايع استرلينى من 1.54 وهدفى الاول 1.45 واتحقق والحمد لله وفضلة وقفلت نصف كمياتى وعارف ان فية ارتداد اكيد ممكن يحصل وان شاء الله اخد بيع الكميات اللى اتقفلت من مستويات فوق بترجت 1.4230 بأذن الله وهكذا اخد وادى مع السوق دة احسن اسلوب مشيت بية من فترة كبيرة والحمد لله بكسب اكتر ما بخسر وكلة ارزاق ياباشا

----------


## esmo

> مش عارف ايسموا موجود والا انا بكلم نفسى

  ايه دة ايه دة انت تزعل مني دة انا اموت نفسي ولا تزعل مني يا عمدة
هي باظت ولا ايه عشان ازعلك؟؟؟؟
ابعت بقى

----------


## كينج

انا بقى عامل حسابين واحد للهدف الطويل والتانى لو طلع اخد ينزل اخلص وهكذا بس دى لسه هاطبقها بشكل افضل فى الخطه الجديده حسابين افضل

----------


## كينج

طيب ايه رايك ياايسموا فى الطرق ده فى اداره الحسبات

----------


## esmo

> ماهوده اللى اخويا نصحنى بيه كسبت 60 بنط قلى خلص ولما يطلع تانى خد تانى لللاسف نزل ماطلعش وضاع عليه 600 بنط اوعى تفكر كده تانى ياايسموا كده غلط غلط

  يا عماد افهم انا بقول ايه
انا بقول لو انت محدد هدف لن تتنازل عنه يبقى انت متأكد اساسا من الهدف
يبقى احسن تقفل بمكسب و تدخل تاني دة في حالة انك مصصم على هدفك
انا اساسا مبعملش كدة انا بين كل عملية و التانية لازم اقعد اراقب الشاشة و علاقتها بالاخبار و ممكن ادخل تاني بيع او شراء او ما ادخلش اصلا
وصلت؟؟

----------


## كينج

وصللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللت

----------


## esmo

> طيب ايه رايك ياايسموا فى الطرق ده فى اداره الحسبات

  بصراحة حساب واحد فقط افضل و أأمن و طريقة عمرو ممتازة حساب واحد لعمليات سريعة و طويلة ايضا دة كلام ممتاز و انا بعمل كدة اصلا بس مع وجود اختلاف معين انما الفكرة واحدة و على فكرة ممكن عمليات طويلة المدى احولها لقصيرة و العكس على حسب المعطيات و راس المال
ابعت بقى ابعت

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا بقى عامل حسابين واحد للهدف الطويل والتانى لو طلع اخد ينزل اخلص وهكذا بس دى لسه هاطبقها بشكل افضل فى الخطه الجديده حسابين افضل

 اهم حاجة تراعى ادارة راس مالك كويس وتعرف انك مهما كانت محفظتك انت لا تمثل فى السوق دة حاجة خالص انا شفت محافظ جامدة جدا واتصفرت بسبب قوة قلوب اصحابها ودخولهم السوق بكميات مهولة معتقدين انهم فى امان بسبب محافظهم ولكن السوق دة ملوش كبير ابدا دة سوق دول واهم شى فية انك لو اتضحلك ان الاتجاة اتغير واتعودت واكررها التعود انك تقفل اوردرات بخسارة دة كويس بمعنى احنا بنصبر على الخسارة اوىىىىىىىىى
ولا نصبر على المكسب مش عارف لية واسف على الاطالة اخ كنج.....

----------


## esmo

عماد
هي ايه الخطة الجديدة دي بتاعة نور؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

> اهم حاجة تراعى ادارة راس مالك كويس وتعرف انك مهما كانت محفظتك انت لا تمثل فى السوق دة حاجة خالص انا شفت محافظ جامدة جدا واتصفرت بسبب قوة قلوب اصحابها ودخولهم السوق بكميات مهولة معتقدين انهم فى امان بسبب محافظهم ولكن السوق دة ملوش كبير ابدا دة سوق دول واهم شى فية انك لو اتضحلك ان الاتجاة اتغير واتعودت واكررها التعود انك تقفل اوردرات بخسارة دة كويس بمعنى احنا بنصبر على الخسارة اوىىىىىىىىى
> ولا نصبر على المكسب مش عارف لية واسف على الاطالة اخ كنج.....

  كلام ممتاز فعلا و احب اضيف ان الصبر على المكسب ايضا يحتاج راس مال و ادارة جيدة له

----------


## esmo

> عماد
> هي ايه الخطة الجديدة دي بتاعة نور؟؟؟

  ما ترد تحب اخاصمك؟؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> كلام ممتاز فعلا و احب اضيف ان الصبر على المكسب ايضا يحتاج راس مال و ادارة جيدة له

 طبعا يا ايسمو الكلام دة للمحافظ الكبيرة فعلاا انما المحافظ الصغيرة لها اسلوب اخر فى التريد
وهوة الدخول والخروج بسرعة اسلوب الخطف يعنى عشان كدة كل راس مال ولة اسلوب فى المعاملة معاة

----------


## كينج

الخطه يوم الاثنين اعرف منين ياايسموا ايه هى اعتقد شراء

----------


## كينج

فى بنط ب10 سنت وفى بنط بواحد دولار وفى بنط ب 10 دولار وفى بنط ب 100 دولار المهم تستحمل كام بنط يعكس عليك انا استحمل 600 بنط بدون تدعيم والحساب التانى استحمل 900 بنط

----------


## esmo

> الخطه يوم الاثنين اعرف منين ياايسموا ايه هى اعتقد شراء

  نورت المحكمة و الله

----------


## mdraw

مرحبا شباب حدا منكم موجود 
الموجود يرفع ايدو عشان أشوفه

----------


## كينج

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?imgu...ed=0CB8Q9QEwBg

----------


## كينج

http://www.damaspost.com/photo/finguers93154.jpg

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياسلام عليك
انتظرتك كتير بس مالاقيتك

----------


## mdraw

كيفكم الشباب شو بتتوقعوا صفقات الأسبوع القادم يلي حندخلها إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

> مرحبا شباب حدا منكم موجود 
> الموجود يرفع ايدو عشان أشوفه

----------


## حماده مدحت

السلام عليكم شباب

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## كينج

معلش ياغالى لسه شايف رسلتك دلوقتى وبعد الرد

----------


## un007

> بفكر ان شاء الله انى احضر المؤتمر وربنا يسهل على فكرة اسمك اية ؟

 
على فكرة يا استاذ عمرو انا اسمى احمد

----------


## un007

السلام عليكم يا احلى رجالة

----------


## un007

واحلى سلام للاخ كينج وايسمو ورجالة مصر تمن

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> (واتهمت ألمانيا وفرنسا -وهما أكبر اقتصادين بمنطقة اليورو- المضاربين بالأسواق العالمية بالتلاعب في أسعار العملة الأوروبية الموحدة، وتوعدتا باتخاذ إجراءات لضمان استقرار اليورو.)  الله الله عليك يا معلم شفت الجملة دي اللي بالاحمر؟؟؟ دي المانيا و فرنسا واخد بالك؟؟؟ اهه التصريح دة بس يقلب الدنيا دي تصريحات دول و مش اي دول
> بيقولك في اوروبا و الدول المتقدمة الحكومة لما بتقول حاجة بتبقى التزام مش هيصة هي زيدني يا ابا احمد ازادك الله متهيألي اتكلمت النهاردة جد اوي كفاية بقى جد و خلينا نهزر شوية

 تمام فعلا يا ايسمو يا خويا وده اللى لفت نظرى فى الخبر وهو مهم جدا وهنشوف اجتماعات اليوم هتطلع بايه 
على الرغم من ان اوباما بالامس قال قوة الاقتصاد الامريكى ستعزز الدولار 
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## amr eltabei

البيانات التي ستصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي يجب أن تواصل إظهار المزيد من الدلائل على أن الاقتصاد يسير في الطريق الصحيح للتعافي الكاملأسبوع جديد على وشك أن يطرق بابنا عزيزي القارئ، حيث واصل الاقصاد الأمريكي خلال الفترة الماضية تقديم إثباتاته على أن عجلة التعافي والانتعاش لا تزال جارية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث شهدنا ارتفاع وتيرة الأنشطة الاقتصادية في كافة قطاعات الاقتصاد الأمريكي تقريباً، وسط تحسن الأوضاع الاقتصادية بالمجمل في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وبالتالي فيجدر بينا توقع تواصل تلك الوتيرة في التحسن لتشمل كافة البيانات والتي ستصدر عن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال الأسبوع المقبل، مع الإشارة إلى أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي يخرج بسلام من عنق زجاجة تبعات أسوأ أزمة مالية تعم العالم منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.
بداية الأسبوع عزيزي القارئ ستكون مع مخزونات الجملة يوم الثلاثاء، حيث تشير التوقعات إلى أن مخزونات الجملة سترتفع خلال شهر آذار، بينما تؤكد التوقعات على أن مؤشر مخزونات الأعمال والذي سيصدر في نهاية الأسبوع سيرتفع خلال الفترة ذاتها، فعلى ما يبدو بأن الشركات الأمريكية بدأت ببناء مخزوناتها من جديد في سبيل ملاقاة الارتفاع في مستويات الطلب على الصعيدين المحلي والإقليمي، بل والعالمي أيضاً، في ظل التحسن الذي طرأ على الظروف الاقتصادية مؤخراً، الأمر الذي أعطى للمنتجين نظرة أشمل حول مستقبل الاقتصاد الأمريكي.
يوم الأربعاء يحمل لنا في طياته تقرير الميزان التجاري الأمريكي خلال شهر آذار، حيث تشير التوقعات إلى توسع العجز في الميزان وبشكل طفيف، عقب نجاح الدولار الأمريكي في توسيع أرباحه والتربع على عرش العملات الرئيسية خلال الفترة الماضية، ومن جهة أخرى فإن ارتفاع مستويات الطلب المحلية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أسهم في توسع ذلك العجز، وبالأخص وسط ارتفاع قيمة الدولار الأمريكي، الأمر الذي يقود المستهلكين إلى التوجه نحو البضائع الأجنبية نظراً لكونها أرخص من مثيلتها الأمريكية، فقط بسبب ارتفاع قيمة الدولار الأمريكي.
وبالحديث عن النشاط الاقتصادي، وكما أسلفنا، فإن النشاط الاقتصادي شهد ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية وسط تحسن الظروف الاقتصادية، لتظهر كافة قطاعات الاقتصاد الأمريكي تقريباً ارتفاعاً في أنشطتها، بما في ذلك قطاع العمالة الأمريكي والذي يعد مفتاح الحل في الاقتصاد الأمريكي، حيث شهدنا تأكيد البيانات الصادرة مؤخراً على أن قطاع العمالة الأمريكي لا يزال يواصل عجلة التعافي والانتعاش من الركود، نظراً لكون أرباب العمل بدأوا في توفير فرص عمل جديدة للأيدي العاملة العاطلة عن العمل، مع الإشارة إلى أن تحديات كبيرة لا تزال تقف في وجه الاقتصاد الأمريكي، بما في ذلك ارتفاع معدلات البطالة في البلاد، والتي تقف عند أعلى مستوياتها منذ ربع قرن من الزمان.
وبما أننا تطرقنا لمعدلات البطالة المرتفعة بصفتها عائقاً في طريق التعافي والانتعاش فلا بد لنا من القول بأن تشديد شروط الائتمان تشارك ارتفاع معدلات البطالة في إثقال كاهل مستويات الإنفاق ضمن الاقتصاد الأمريكي، فعلى الرغم من ارتفاع مستويات الإنفاق بوتيرة معتدلة مؤخراً، إلى أنها تبقى مقيدة في ظل التحديات التي تواجه الاقتصاد الأمريكي، وبالتالي فلا بد لنا من توقع حاجة الاقتصاد الأمريكي للمزيد من الوقت قبيل أن يمكن من التعافي بشكل كامل من تبعات أسوأ أزمة مالية تعم العالم منذ الكساد العظيم.
ومن جهة أخرى فسيصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي خلال هذا الأسبوع وبالتحديد في آخر أيام الأسبوع الذي يوشك على البداية مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة عن شهر نيسان، حيث تشير التوفعات إلى أن مبيعات التجزئة واصلت الارتفاع على الأرجح كنتيجة مباشرة لتحسن الأنشطة الاقتصادية، ولكن وبما أن مستويات الإنفاق لا تزال ضعيفة بشكل أو بآخر، فلا ينبغي لنا توقع ارتفاعاً قوياً في مبيعات التجزئة، مما يعني بأن أداء الاقتصاد الأمريكي سوف يبقى مقيداً، مع الإشارة إلى أن مبيعات التجزئة تشكل أكثر من 50% من إنفاق المستهلكين، كما و أن الإنفاق يشكل ثلثي الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
أما قطاع الصناعة الأمريكي فقد أظهر دلائل وبراهين على التحسن مؤخراً، حاله حال بقية قطاعات الاقتصاد الأمريكي، حيث واصل الانتاج الصناعي الارتفاع خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية، ومن المتوقع أن يستمر كذلك من خلال تقرير الانتاج الصناعي والذي سيصدر يوم الجمعة من خلال ارتفاعه عن شهر نيسان بنسبة 0.5% بالمقارنة مع ارتفاع شهر آذار والذي بلغ 0.1%.
وبالحديث عن الانتاج الصناعي، فلا بد لنا من الإشارة إلى أن مؤشر السعة الانتاجية -والذي يعرف على أنه نسبة الانتاج الفعلي إلى الانتاج المتوقع أو المحتمل والذي يعتبره المحللون والاقتصاديون مقياساً للتضخم- ارتفع على الأرجح خلال شهر نيسان ليصل إلى 73.6% بالمقارنة مع القراءة السابقة خلال آذار والتي بلغت 73.2% ، ليعكس المؤشر التحسن الذي شهدناه مؤخراً في الأنشطة الاقتصادية، وليؤكد مرة أخرى على أن الضغوطات التضخمية لا تزال تحت السيطرة.
وفي النهاية فسيصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي وبالتحديد عن جامعة ميشيغان تقريرها الخاص بثقة المستهلكين في قراءته الأولية عن شهر أيار، حيث تشير التوقعات إلى أن ثقة المستهلكين ارتفعت على الأرجح لتصل إلى 73.9 بالمقارنة مع القراءة السابقة والتي بلغت 72.2 خلال شهر نيسان، حيث انعكس التحسن الذي طرأ على الأوضاع الاقتصادية مؤخراً على مستويات الثقة خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية، مع الإشارة إلى أن مستويات الثقة لا تزال مقيدة بسبب ارتفاع معدلات البطالة في البلاد، هذا إلى جانب تشديد شروط الائتمان، ناهيك عزيزي القارئ عن التقلب الذي تشهده أسواق الأسهم.
وبصفتنا ذكرنا أسواق الأسهم، فلا بد لنا من الإشارة إلى أنها تقلبت وتأرجحت وبشدة خلال الأسبوع الماضي، فمن جهة واصلت الشركات الأمريكية الإعلان عن نتائج مالية بأفضل من التوقعات إلى جانب صدور بيانات اقتصادية قوية عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي الأمر الذي عزز مستويات الثقة في أوساط المستثمرين بخصوص مستقبل الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم، ومن جهة أخرى جاءت مخاوف الأسواق المالية بسبب أزمة ديون اليونان وإمكانية انتشار عدوى اليونان إلى دول أوروبية أخرى كالبرتغال و أسبانيا لتبعد المستثمرين عن أسواق الأسهم، حيث يكمن قلق المستثمرين في الوقت الحالي من تفشي وباء أزمة الديون اليونانية لتصيب إيطاليا، البرتغال، إلى جانب أسبانيا من خلال ارتفاع مديونياتهم، مع الإشارة إلى أن تلك المخاوف توسعت عقب تخفيض التصنيف الائتماني من قبل وكالات التصنيف الكبرى الثلاث، الأمر الذي أسفر عن هبوط المؤشرات بشكل حاد خلال تداولات يوم الخميس كنتيجة للخطأ في التداولات وسط مخاوف المستثمرين، مما نتج عنه هبوط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي بمقدار 1000 نقطة.
العملة الخضراء أو الدولار الأمريكي وسع من دائرة أرباحه خلال الأسبوع الماضي ليعتلي عرش العملات الرئيسية، وبالأخص مقابل اليورو، والذي يواصل سقوطه الحر بفعل أزمة الديون اليونانية والتخوف من تفشيها في أوروبا، وعلى ما يبدو فإن الدولار الأمريكي في طريقه لتوسيع دائرة أرباحة أكثر خلال الأسبوع المقبل، في ظل استمرار الاقتصاد الأمريكي لإصدار بيانات اقتصادية قوية هذا إلى جانب ارتفاع حدة المخاوف بخصوص مستقبل أوروبا الاقتصادي، الأمر الذي سيوفر للدولار الأمريكي المزيد من الزخم خلال الفترة المقبلة...

----------


## amr eltabei

الأنظار تنصب على قرار سعر الفائدة للبنك المركزي البريطاني و بيانات النمو في منطقة اليوروالبيانات التي تتصدر الأجندة الاقتصادية خلال هذا الأسبوع تنطوي على أهمية مرتفعة بدءاً بقرار البنك المركزي البريطاني بشأن سعر الفائدة و برنامج شراء الأصول ومرورا بتقرير التضخم الربع سنوي و إنتقالا إلى بيانات النمو للدول الأعضاء في منطقة اليورو.
في الاقتصاد البريطاني ينتظر أن يقوم البنك المركزي البريطاني بالإعلان عن قرار سعر الفائدة و الذي يتوقع له أن يظل ثابتا عند مستوى 0.50% دون تغير وهو أدنى مستوى منذ تأسيس البنك هذا بجانب الابقاء على برنامج شراء الأصول بقيمة 200.00 بليون جنيه إسترليني ليظل عند نفس المستوى منذ أن وصل إليه في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني من العام السابق.
على الجانب الآخر فإن الأسواق في موعد مع تقرير التضخم الربع السنوي الذي يصدر عن البنك المركزي البريطاني إذ يوضح فيه حالة الأوضاع الاقتصادية وكذا الرؤية المستقبلية للبنك حول الاقتصاد البريطاني و مدى الجهود التي بذلت من أجل دعم اقتصاد البلاد.
الاقتصاد البريطاني لايزال على أول طريق عملية التعافي الاقتصادي  هذا بعد تحقيقه للنمو في الربع الأخير من العام السابق بنسبة 0.4% هذا بالإضافة إلى أن القراءة الأولية للناتج المحلي الإجمالي أظهرت تراجع وتيرة النمو إلى 0.2% في الثلاث أشهر الأولى من العام الحالي، و إن كان ذلك النمو لا يعبر عن استقرار الأوضاع بشكل كامل في البلاد.
وكما أوردنا فيما سبق بالتوقعات التي تشير إلى ابقاء البنك على مبلغ برنامج شراء الأصول بقيمة 200.00 بليون جنيه إسترليني وذلك يرجع إلى ارتفاع معدل التضخم لما فوق الحد الآعلى لاستقرار الأسعار بنسبة 3.00%، و كما أظهرته القراءة الأخيرة وهو صعود معدل التضخم إلى مستوى 3.4% في مارس/أذار السابق و إن كان متراجعا بشكل طفيف عن القراءة السابقة التي كانت بنسبة 3.5%.
ارتفاع الانفاق العام و تطبيق برنامج شراء الأصول كان من أحد الأسباب في دفع الاقتصاد البريطاني خارج دائرة الركود وفي نفس الوقت أدى إلى تسارع معدل التضخم بجانب العوامل المؤقتة الأخرى مثل ارتفاع اسعار الطاقة عالميا خاصة النفط لأكثر من 75.00% مقارنة بنفس الفترة للعام السابق، هذا بالإضافة إلى رفع سعر ضريبة المبيعات إلى 17.5% وأخيرا ضعف الجنيه الإسترليني أمام العملات الرئيسية الأخرى بنسبة 25% خلال الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة.
و على الرغم من أن ضعف الجنيه الإسترليني من شأنه أن يعزز من الميزة التنافسية للسلع البريطانية إلا أن تاثير ذلك بات بطيئا خاصة مع ضعف مستويات الطلب من الشريك التجاري الأول للبلاد المتمثل في اقتصاديات منطقة اليورو الستة عشر.
على الجانب الآخر مازال سوق العمل يعاني من حالة الضعف وما يشير ذلك إلى استمرار ضعف مستويات الاستهلاك و الانفاق في البلاد خاصة مع تراجع المستوى العام للدخل وقد يضغط ذلك على المستوى العام للأسعار داخل البلاد.
خلال هذا الأسبوع أيضا ينتظر أن يتم الإعلان عن مؤشر ILO للبطالة- المؤشر محسوب وفقا لمعايير منظمة العمل الدولية- للثلاثة أشهر المنتهية في مارس/أذار و التوقعات تشير إلى بقاء المعدل دون تغير عند مستوى 8.0% ليظل بذلك عند أعلى مستوياته منذ الستة عشر عام أي منذ عام 1994 هذا وفي القراءة السابقة أظهرت القراءة ارتفاع عدد العاطلين عن العمل بمقدار 43 ألف شخص ليصل إجمالي عدد العاطلين حتى الثلاثة أشهر المنتهية في فبراير/شباط إلى 25 مليون شخص.
كما يتوقع أن يظهر تراجع مؤشر طلبات الإعانة بمقدار 20 ألف طلب في ابريل/نيسان مقارنة  بالقراءة السابقة التي كانت متراجعة بمقدار 32.9 ألف طلب وكانت أعلى انخفاض منذ عام 1997.
ولايزال الاقتصاد البريطاني يواجه الكثير من العقبات التي تقف عائق أمام عملية التعافي الاقتصادي مثل ارتفاع عجز الموازنة الذي أصبح الأعلى بين دول مجموعة السبع و دول منظمة التعاون و التنمية الاقتصادية، هذا فضلا عن ضعف سوق العمل في الوقت الذي لم يتعافى فيه الاقتصاد بشكل كبير.
منطقة اليورو
انتقالا إلى منطقة اليورو ينصب التركيز خلال هذا الأسبوع عن القراءة الأولية للناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأول، الجدير بالذكر أن النمو قد توقف في منطقة اليورو خلال الربع الأخير من العام السابق مسجلا 0.0% الأمر الذي زاد من القلق في الأسواق بشأن إمكانية رجوع منطقة اليورو إلى الانكماش من جديد، التوقعات الخاصة بالقراءة الأولية عن الربع الأول تشير إلى تحقيق نمو بنسبة 0.1% و على المستوى  السنوي تشير التوقعات إلى إمكانية تحقيق نمو بنسبة 0.4% مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة التي كانت انكماش بنسبة -2.2%.
البيانات التي صدرت في الآونة الأخيرة تعكس إمكانية تحقق نمو في الربع الأول، إذ توسع نمو القطاع الخدمي ليحقق بقيمة 54.1 و القطاع الصناعي حقق نمو بقيمة 56.6 وكلا القطاعين حقق أعلى وتيرة نمو منذ الثلاث أعوام، هذا بجانب أن ارباح الشركات في الربع الأول جاءت بأفضل من التوقعات.
وأعلن السيد تريشيه رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بعد قرار سعر الفائدة لشهر مايو أن من شأن المنطقة أن تحقق نمو بشكل تدريجي إذ أن المنطقة لاقت دعما من التحسن الذي شهدته مستويات الطلب العالمي، هذا بالإضافة إلى تحسن الصادرات بفعل التراجع الذي شهده اليورو خاصة أمام الدولار الأمريكي.
الجدير بالذكر أن اليورو قد تراجع بشكل كبير في الربع الأول من العام الحالي حيث انحدر من  سعر الفتح عند 1.4302 ليغلق في نهاية شهر مارس/آذار عند مستوى 1.3507 هذا في الوقت الذي ازدادت فيه المخاوف بشأن ديون اليونان و مدى انتشار تلك المعضلة إلى دول أوروبية أخرى من الأعضاء في المنطقة. وتراجع اليورو يتوقع له أن ينعكس ايجابيا على صادرات المنطقة ومن ثم قد يدعم ذلك من نمو المنطقة في الربع الأول.
التوقعات الأخيرة للمفوضية الأوروبية قد تم رفعها بشأن النمو وذلك بسبب التحسن الذي تشهده المنطقة في الآونة الأخيرة، المفوضية تتوقع أن تحقق منطقة اليورو نمو بنسبة 0.9% بدلا من التوقعات السابقة بنسبة 0.7% لعام 2010، و بالنسبة لعام 2011 يتوقع أن تنمو المنطقة بنسبة 1.5%.

----------


## amr eltabei

أسبوع مليء بالبيانات الاقتصادية ينتظر المنطقة الأسيويةبعد أسبوع شهد انهيار في الأسواق المالية العالمية بسبب المخاوف التي دفعت المستثمرين إلى القيام بالتخلص من الأصول المالية الخطرة، ليصبح الدولار الأمريكي هو الرابح الأول و العملة الأكثر آماناً بالنسبة للمستثمرين. يأتي هذا الأسبوع ليحمل في طياته عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية الهامة عن الاقتصاديات الأسيوية.
سيكون التركيز خلال هذا الأسبوع على البيانات التي ستصدر عن الاقتصاد الصيني، حيث من المنتظر صدور بيانات عن الميزان التجاري خلال شهر نيسان و الذي من المتوقع أن يظهر عجز بقيمة 0.55 بليون دولار مقارنة بعجز سابق بنسبة 7.24 بليون دولار، حيث من المتوقع ارتفاع الصادرات على المستوى السنوي خلال نفس الشهر بنسبة 28.9% مقارنة مع ارتفاع سابق بنسبة 24.3%.
أيضا سيصدر عن الاقتصاد الصيني مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين السنوي عن شهر نيسان و الذي من المتوقع ان يظهر ارتفاعا بنسبة 2.7% مقارنة مع الارتفاع السابق بنسبة 2.4%، الأمر الذي يزيد من المخاوف التضخمية لدى الاقتصاد الثالث عالميا.
أما عن مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة فمن المتوقع أن ترتفع بنسبة 18.2% على المستوى السنوي بعد ارتفاع سابق بنسبة 18.0%. أيضا مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي من المتوقع له ان يرتفع بنسبة 18.5% بعد ارتفاع بنسبة 18.1% خلال شهر آذار.
البيانات الصينية لا تزال تظهر قوة التعافي الاقتصادي في البلاد بالرغم من المخاوف التي انتشرت مؤخرا بخصوص التأثير السلبي للإجراءات التي اتخذتها الحكومة الصينية على معدلات النمو. حيث قام البنك المركزي الصيني برفع نسبة الاحتياطي النقدي التي تقوم البنوك التجارية بوضعها لديه من أجل العمل على الحد من التوسع في إخراج القروض و لاسيما القروض العقارية.
البنك المركزي الكوري الجنوبي من المنتظر له أن يعلن عن قراره بشأن أسعار الفائدة، حيث تشير التوقعات أن يقوم البنك بتثبيت أسعار الفائدة عند أدنى مستوياتها عند 2.0% . البنك الكوري الجنوبي ينتهج سياسة تثبيت أسعار الفائدة و هو قرار جاء بالإجماع، إلا ان بعض الأعضاء أشاروا خلال اجتماع البنك الأخير على ضرورة تحديد البنك الوقت الذي سيقوم فيه برفع أسعار الفائدة.
شهد الاقتصاد الرابع أسيويا نمو بنسبة 1.8% خلال الربع الأول من العام الجاري مدعوما بارتفاع الصادرات و تحسن الثقة في قطاعات الأعمال، إلى جانب ارتفاع الإنفاق المحلي. التوقعات تشير إلى أن الاقتصاد الكوري الجنوبي في طريقه إلى النمو بنسبة 5.2% خلال عام 2010 وهو أسرع معدل للنمو منذ ثلاث سنوات.

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## un007

عليكم السلام

----------


## amr eltabei

مفيش حد هنا والا اية؟

----------


## un007

انا هنا يا عمور ايه يا باشا مساء الفل

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا هنا يا عمور ايه يا باشا مساء الفل

 ازيك يا احمد

----------


## un007

الحمد لله معلش انا هقفل ناو هروح اتفرج على الماتش والعب Estimaion  مع اصحابى فى الكافيه

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله معلش انا هقفل ناو هروح اتفرج على الماتش والعب Estimaion مع اصحابى فى الكافيه

 اوك وانا كمان هتفرج على الماتش سلام

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لسه داخل حالا وساقوم بتجميع اهم الاخبار حالا

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الاتحاد الاوروبي يتعهد بالدفاع عن اليورو ضد "ذئاب" السوق
Sun May 9, 2010 3:14pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
بروكسل (رويترز) - دعا وزراء مالية الاتحاد الاوروبي لإجراء قوي لضمان الاستقرار قبيل اجتماعهم يوم الاحد لمناقشة سبل احتواء أزمة ديون اليونان ومنع امتدادها الى دول أخرى مثل البرتغال أو اسبانيا أو ايرلندا. 
وارتفعت عائدات السندات في تلك الدول ارتفاعا كبيرا - مما زاد علاوة المخاطر التي يتحملها المستثمرون لشراء تلك السندات - وذلك بسبب مخاوف السوق بأنها قد تكون الدول التالية التي ستحتاج لمساعدة. 
وقالت مصادر بالاتحاد الاوروبي ان المفوضية الاوروبية ستطلب من الوزراء توسيع نطاق آلية مساعدة مخصصة للدول غير الاعضاء بمنطقة اليورو لتشمل أعضاء تكتل العملة الموحدة لضمان استقراره المالي. 
كما ستطلب المفوضية من الاجتماع الاستثنائي للوزراء زيادة القيمة الحالية للالية التي تسمى تسهيل ميزان المدفوعات بواقع 60 مليار يورو (80.5 مليار دولار). والحد الاقصى المتاح حاليا هو 50 مليار يورو. 
وتعهد وزراء المالية الاوروبيون في مستهل محادثاتهم ببذل أقصى استطاعتهم للدفاع عن اليورو من "ذئاب" الاسواق المالية. 
وقال وزير الاقتصاد الاسباني الينا سالجادو للصحفيين قبيل محادثات بروكسل "سوف ندافع عن اليورو." 
كما شدد وزراء مالية كل من فرنسا وفنلندا ودول أخرى على ضرورة الدفاع عن العملة. 
وقال وزير المالية البريطاني اليستير دارلنج يوم الأحد "أعتقد أن من المهم أن نبذل كل ما بوسعنا لاشاعة الاستقرار في الاسواق لاظهار أننا نتجاوز واحدة من الفترات الصعبة وأننا مستعدون لفعل كل ما يلزم لضمان تحقيق ذلك الاستقرار." 
وقال وزير المالية السويدي أندريس بورج للصحفيين لدى وصوله لحضور الاجتماع " ما نراه الان هو ... سلوك الذئاب واذا لم نمنع تلك الذئاب ... فسوف تمزق الدول الاضعف

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

صندوق النقد يجتمع للموافقة على قرض انقاذ اليونان
Sun May 9, 2010 4:15pm GMT 
اطبع هذا الموضوع
[-] نص [+]
Photo
1 / 1تكبير للحجم الكامل 
واشنطن (رويترز) - اجتمع صندوق النقد الدولي يوم الاحد في جلسة خاصة للموافقة على قرض انقاذ بقيمة 30 مليار يورو (40 مليار دولار) لصالح اليونان المثقلة بالديون بينما يبحث وزراء المالية الاوروبيون سبل الحيلولة دون تفشي اضطرابات السوق. 
وأثارت المخاوف من خطر انتقال مشاكل اليونان الى دول أخرى قلق الاسواق المالية وجعلت المعاملات شديدة التقلب. ويحدد المحللون البرتغال واسبانيا وأيرلندا كبلدان قد تقتفي أثر اليونان وتضطر الى طلب المساعدة. 
ويأتي اجتماع مجلس صندوق النقد المؤلف من 24 عضوا يمثلون الدول الاعضاء في الصندوق في اطار خطة تمويل بقيادة أوروبية قيمتها 110 مليارات دولار لمساعدة اليونان على تفادي أول تعثر سيادي عن سداد ديون في منطقة اليورو. 
وعملية الانقاذ هذه هي الاكبر في التاريخ وتمتد على مدار ثلاث سنوات لكن بشروط صارمة تشمل مزيجا من خفض الانفاق وزيادة العائدات. 
ويقول رئيس الصندوق دومينيك ستراوس كان الذي سيعرض خطة اليونان على مجلس ادارة الصندوق انه يتوقع الموافقة على القرض. 
وتعادل ديون اليونان أكثر من 115 في المئة من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي للبلاد وتهدف حزمة الاتحاد الاوروبي وصندوق النقد الى مساعدتها على تلبية حاجات تمويلية تستحق في 19 مايو أيار. 
وفي بروكسل دعا وزراء المالية الاوروبيون يوم الاحد الى اجراءات استثنائية قبيل بدء معاملات أسواق المال يوم الاثنين لمنع أزمة ديون اليونان من التفشي وتعهدوا ببذل كل ما بوسعهم للدفاع عن اليورو من "قطيع الذئاب" في أسواق المال. 
وستقترح المفوضية الاوروبية على الوزراء آلية لاتاحة شبكة امان بمليارات اليورو لسائر دول منطقة العملة الموحدة. 
وفي غضون ذلك قال البيت الابيض ان الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما والمستشارة الالمانية أنجيلا ميركل تباحثا يوم الاحد بشأن أسواق المال الاوروبية وأهمية أن يتخذ أعضاء الاتحاد الاوروبي خطوات لبناء الثقة في الاسواق. 
وقال بيل بورتون المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض ان المحادثة الهاتفية كانت جزءا من مشاورات أوباما "المستمرة مع الزعماء الاوروبيين فيما يتعلق بالوضع الاقتصادي هناك

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

اليورو الان 28.29 واعلى سعر وصل اليه 28.80
الباوند الان 48.64 واعلى سعر 48.76

----------


## amr eltabei

اليورو الان1.2840 والاسترلينى 1.4868

----------


## amr eltabei

جاب محترم فى اليورو ين 118.78

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

فينك يا ايسمو 
انا متابع حركة السعر على موقع xe شايف اليورو حتى الان لم يقدر على الوصول الى 29 واذا وصل لها اعتقد انه ممكن يصحح من 2930
والباوند حتى الان لم يقدر على اختراق 4880 واذا اخترقها ممكن يصحح من من 4930 _4980
والله اعلم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه رايك يا عمرو

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت
السلام عليكم و الرحمة

----------


## esmo

ايه دة؟
محدش عبرني؟
اوك اوك اوك
هعد لغاية 3
اذا محدش رد هضطر اكمل لغاية 100 و بعدين همشي
1
2
3

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منور ايسمو باشا ومبروك الجاب المحترم

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

مش مرتاح للباوند يا ايسمو وهشوف اغلاق الساعة الجاية هيبقى وضعها ايه 
واليورو كده حلو اوى لو مقدرش يغلق الساعة دى اكتر من كده

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه رايك يا عمرو

 فى الماتش والا السوق :Teeth Smile:

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى عمرو

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

> فى الماتش والا السوق

 بصراحة انا ماليش فى الكورة 
خليها فى السوق

----------


## amr eltabei

> بصراحة انا ماليش فى الكورة 
> خليها فى السوق

 طيب انا بشتغل يورو و استرلينى وكروسات واحيانا داو جونز ومليش دعوة ببقية الشاشة دة خالص السوق لسة مش باين عايز اية اعتقد فية تصحيح شوية وبعد كدة يغطى الجابات وربنا كريم
اعتقد هيبان فى دخلة امريكا عايز اية

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت
السلام عليكم

----------


## esmo

> مش مرتاح للباوند يا ايسمو وهشوف اغلاق الساعة الجاية هيبقى وضعها ايه 
> واليورو كده حلو اوى لو مقدرش يغلق الساعة دى اكتر من كده

  انت شاري ولا بايع يا ابو احمد؟

----------


## esmo

هو محدش بيفضفض ليه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yousefh

معاك يا إسمو 
إيه رأيك في الإرتفاع إللي حصل في الباوند ده ؟
ومتقوليش جني أرباح عشان إحنا لسه في أول الإسبوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## esmo

> معاك يا إسمو 
> إيه رأيك في الإرتفاع إللي حصل في الباوند ده ؟
> ومتقوليش جني أرباح عشان إحنا لسه في أول الإسبوع

  صباح الفل يا جو
لا طبعا مش جني ارباح
هو ارتفاع جني الارباح يبقى بالصورة دي؟؟؟ طبعا لا
انا كنت متوقع الصعود دة بس بصراحة مش من اليوم كنت مستنيه بكرة انا شايف بدون تحليلات ولا حاجة ان اليورو و الباوند اتشبعوا نزول بمعنى الكلمة و متنساش ان دي اوروبا برضه مينفعش اللي حصل دة معاها
كمان ارتفاع شهية المخاطرة بصورة عنيفة كرد فعل طبيعي للهبوط اللي حصل بالاضافة الى البيانات الاقتصادية المهمة اللي حصلت خاصة من فرنسا و بريطانيا
و اتوقع مزيد من الصعود الاسبوع دة
المهم طمني عليك انت اخبار صفقاتك ايه؟ عايز اطمن عليك و الله و كنت ناوي اكلمك النهاردة

----------


## yousefh

بس مش معقولة شهية المخاطرة ترفع الباوند 250 نقطة
في سوق أوروبا 
أنا بارضوه كنت متوقع إن هيكون في صعود للباوند واليورو النهاردة
بس مش بالصورة دي وكمان في فترة أوروبا

----------


## yousefh

عموما انا توكلت على الله وبعت من 1.4970 
إيه رأيك؟

----------


## esmo

> بس مش معقولة شهية المخاطرة ترفع الباوند 250 نقطة
> في سوق أوروبا 
> أنا بارضوه كنت متوقع إن هيكون في صعود للباوند واليورو النهاردة
> بس مش بالصورة دي وكمان في فترة أوروبا

  و ايه المشكلة انها ترتفع في سوق اوروبا؟؟؟
ارتفاع شهية المخاطرة تعمل اكتر من كدة في اي سوق كما ان انخفاض شهية المخاطرة عملت هبوط اشد من كدة بكتير
الدنيا بتصحح اوضاعها مينفعش بأي حال من الاحوال استمرار الانهيارات دي الى ما لا نهاية

----------


## esmo

> عموما انا توكلت على الله وبعت من 1.4970 
> إيه رأيك؟

  التوكل على الله ممتاز
و البيع من 1.4970 اعتبره مجازفة
و لو انا مكانك لاغلقت العقد دة فورا على مكسب الـ 20 نقطة و الحمد لله على كل شيئ

----------


## yousefh

طيب سيبك من العمليات الوقتي ؟ 
إيه رأيك في إحتمالات أخبار اليوم على الباوند
بالنسبة لقرار الفائدة و شراء الأصول

----------


## esmo

بالنسبة لقرار الفايدة اتوقع و مؤكد و بنسبة مليون% ابقاء الفايدة 0.50% زي ما هي و ايضا و بنفس النسبة ابقاء برنامج شراء الاصول و دة في حد ذاته يدعم الباوند بدون ما ندخل في تفاصيل
و الاهم اليوم هو بيان لجنة السياسات و ايضا حديث تريشيه الذي لابد و لزما يكون ايجابي لدعم الباوند بعدما شارك تريشيه بحديثه السابق في زيادة انهيار الباوند و هذا ما لا ترضاه اوروبا بالكامل
دي وجهة نظري و الله اعلى اعلم
ملاحظة اتوقع وصول الباوند 1.5050 اليوم

----------


## esmo

الدهب اللي كان محيرني ابتديت اعرف طريقه فهو الى الهبوط هو الان 1189.65
و الله اعلم

----------


## كينج

اليورو ممكن مايسدش الفجوه والا لازم يسدها

----------


## amr eltabei

> بالنسبة لقرار الفايدة اتوقع و مؤكد و بنسبة مليون% ابقاء الفايدة 0.50% زي ما هي و ايضا و بنفس النسبة ابقاء برنامج شراء الاصول و دة في حد ذاته يدعم الباوند بدون ما ندخل في تفاصيل
> و الاهم اليوم هو بيان لجنة السياسات و ايضا حديث تريشيه الذي لابد و لزما يكون ايجابي لدعم الباوند بعدما شارك تريشيه بحديثه السابق في زيادة انهيار الباوند و هذا ما لا ترضاه اوروبا بالكامل
> دي وجهة نظري و الله اعلى اعلم
> ملاحظة اتوقع وصول الباوند 1.5050 اليوم

 السلام عليكم 
فينك ياباشا مختفى لية كلامك مضبوط  ودة اول نقطة للبيع مع احتمال انة عايز يبص على 1.5130 واعتقد انها احسن نقطة للبيع فية والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## كينج

نور الدين اوصى بيع اليورو من سعر 1.31

----------


## كينج

مين هنا

----------


## amr eltabei

> مين هنا

  انا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

انا بعت اليورو من 2925

----------


## كينج

ايه رايكم

----------


## كينج

مين اللى قال الاسترلينى 5050 اليوم

----------


## كينج

فين الناس

----------


## amr eltabei

> فين الناس

  اعتقد مفيش ناس انهاردة :016:

----------


## كينج

انا بعت اليورو من 2925 ايه رايك

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت

----------


## كينج

ايسموا انا بعت اليورو على 2925

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا بعت اليورو من 2925 ايه رايك

  
بدرى شوية يا اخى كنج اعتقد انة عايز يبص على الهاى تانى انا ببيع من 1.3070 واعتقد دة نقطة كويسة اوى للبيع والله اعلم

----------


## كينج

اقفل وابيع تانى من فوق

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم ماشاء الله العنوان معبر فعلا فضفه للباوند ولي كل حاجه يشرفني الانظمام ليكم  :Asvc:

----------


## كينج

انا قفلت على مكسب 3 بنط

----------


## esmo

> ايسموا انا بعت اليورو على 2925

  حبيبي عماد
انا من انصار ان اليورو و الانجليزي الى الصعود لذلك كنت اتمنى انك تتريث شوية
لو انا منك هحاول اطلع بأي مكسب و لو بسيط من العملية دي و بعدين نشوف الاتجاهات ايه
احنا لسة في بداية التداول
عموما السوق عمال يطلع و ينزل و لسة مفيش استقرار متخافش ان شاء الله خير

----------


## كينج

اهلآ بيك مذهله تشرفنا

----------


## كينج

انا خلصت وبينزل

----------


## كينج

انا خايف ليكمل نزول ومالحقش اخد من فوق

----------


## amr eltabei

> اقفل وابيع تانى من فوق

  
لو بايع بكميات كبيرة اول مايديلك بروفت كويس ممكن تغلق الصفقة وتاخد تانى من فوق 
ولو واخد كمية صغيرة مش هتأثر على الحساب ممكن تصبر واتأفرج من مناطق احسن 
اخى انت ادرى براس مالك ونصيحة متتهورش الاسبوع دة على الاقل السوق مش مظبوط لسة 
وربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا بألمكاسب ان شاء الله

----------


## مذهله

اهلابك اخي كينج

----------


## esmo

> انا خلصت وبينزل

  يا عمدة مش مهم بقى ينزل يعلى المهم انك خلصت على ربح حتى و لو كانو 3 نقط بس
الفرص ما بتخلصش
ابعتلي نقطة بقى ابعتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## مذهله

لان الباوند بيع ولاشراء من جد حاجه تحير

----------


## كينج

يانهار ابيض بينزل المكاسب ضاعت :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

اكتر من 50 نقطه ضاااااااااااعو

----------


## كينج

ممكن يجيب 3070 تانى

----------


## amr eltabei

> يانهار ابيض بينزل المكاسب ضاعت

  
اياك اخى تزعل مش كاتبهالك ربنا لو قفلت هيروح فين السوق كل دقيقة فية فرص كتير 
احمد ربنا انك قفلت على مكسب وملحوقة هتاخد تانى وربنا هيكرمك ان شاء الله 
ملحوظة خلى بالك من النقطة دة كويس 1.2870مهمة لليورو اوى وممكن تردة ولو محصلش هتبقى نقطة بيع كويسة عند اختبارها تانى الصبر  :013:

----------


## كينج

1.4870 سعر ايه ده

----------


## amr eltabei

> اكتر من 50 نقطه ضاااااااااااعو

  
نصيحة ليك اخى كنج اى اوردر تاخدة سواء بيع مع الاتجاة الاساسى او شراء مع التصحيح خصوصا الايام دة تقفلة على اى مكسب على طول لغاية لما السوق يهداء ونشوف الدنيا رايحة فين بوضوح :Asvc:

----------


## amr eltabei

> 1.4870 سعر ايه ده

  
ههههههههه اسف جدا اقصد 1.2870 لليورو معلش اصلى كنت فاتح شارت الاسترلينى كمان :Hands:

----------


## كينج

طيب ايه رايك فى الاسترلينى

----------


## amr eltabei

> يانهار ابيض بينزل المكاسب ضاعت

 مفيش حاجة ضاعت ان شاء الله الصبر اخى ممكن يرجع تانى وتبيع من مستويات احسن
الصبر اوعى السوق يغرك مش مهم تبيع من انهى مستوى المهم انك تبيع تكسب او تشترى تكسب 
دة المهم

----------


## كينج

ايه رايكم فى الاسترلينى

----------


## amr eltabei

> طيب ايه رايك فى الاسترلينى

  
والله الاسترلينى ممكن من 1.5050 زى ما اخونا ايسمو تفضل وذكرها ودة نقطة كويسة 
بس الاحسن منها من وجهة نظرى انا ومحتملة الخطاء قبل الصواب طبعا 1.5130
واليورو لسة مغطاش الجاب واعتقد نزولة دة عشان السبب دة بردة بلاش استعجال والله اعلم

----------


## esmo

ممكن اقول رايي او توقعاتي؟؟
بس محدش يزعل لو رايي مش على هواه؟؟؟
احنا هنا للفضفضة و ليس للتوصيات باي حال

----------


## كينج

قول يااسموااااااااااااااااا

----------


## كينج

بس بسرعه

----------


## كينج

فين يااسموا

----------


## esmo

شكرا يا عماد
اليورو و الباوند للصعود و بصورة كبيرة و النزول دة مؤقت
اصبحت الان الحكاية مضاربات بصورو بشعة امريكا و اوروبا
و المنتصر في الاخر بدون شك هي اوروبا سنجد ارتفاعات في فترة اوروبا و انخفاضات في فترة امريكا
و اتوقع المزيد من الانخفاض عندما تخرج اوروبا بعد 7 مساء توقيت مصر و العودة للارتفاع تاني في فترة اسيا و قمة الارتفاعات (الهايات) تكون في فترة اوروبا من 10 صباحا و هكذا الى ان يأتي اخبار ايجابية جدا لليورو و الباوند فتكون الارتفاعات اعلى
و اتوقع حدوث ذلك غدا الثلاثاء
علينا مراقبة اغلاق اليوم و من ثم مراقبة فترة اسيا لانها تعطي الاتجاه الحقيقي بدون ضغوط فاذا عاد الارتفاع بصورة كبيرة في فترة اسيا انا اراهن ان الكلام بتاعي دة سيتحقق بالحرف الواحد و الله اعلم

----------


## amr eltabei

> ممكن اقول رايي او توقعاتي؟؟
> بس محدش يزعل لو رايي مش على هواه؟؟؟
> احنا هنا للفضفضة و ليس للتوصيات باي حال

 ههههههههه انا اسف يا اخ ايسمو متزعلش مش هقول اسعار تانى ولو مش مرغوب فية هنا عادى جدا ومش مهم ياباشا بس من حقى اول رايى انا كمان والكلام دة مش انت اللى تقولة لانك مش صاحب الموضوع ولو صاحب الموضوع هوة اللى قال كدة انا هنسحب وشكرا  
ملحوظة نصيحة ليك اخى ايسمو الكلام اللى بقولة فى تحليل السوق مش على هواك انت عشان كدة انت زعلان ههههههههههه اخى تقبل راى الاخرين بصدر رحب حتى لو مش على هواك وعلى العموم انا دخلت الموضوع بالصدفة ومليش غرض والله غير المناقشة مع الاخوة فى احوال السوق سواء استفيد او افيد ودة غرض الفضفضة وشكرا :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

يعنى الاسترلينى ممكن ينزل لحد سعر كام

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم
ازيكم يا جماعة حد داخل شراء حاليااا وفى اى عملة ؟؟

----------


## esmo

> ههههههههه انا اسف يا اخ ايسمو متزعلش مش هقول اسعار تانى ولو مش مرغوب فية هنا عادى جدا ومش مهم ياباشا بس من حقى اول رايى انا كمان والكلام دة مش انت اللى تقولة لانك مش صاحب الموضوع ولو صاحب الموضوع هوة اللى قال كدة انا هنسحب وشكرا  
> ملحوظة نصيحة ليك اخى ايسمو الكلام اللى بقولة فى تحليل السوق مش على هواك انت عشان كدة انت زعلان ههههههههههه اخى تقبل راى الاخرين بصدر رحب حتى لو مش على هواك وعلى العموم انا دخلت الموضوع بالصدفة ومليش غرض والله غير المناقشة مع الاخوة فى احوال السوق سواء استفيد او افيد ودة غرض الفضفضة وشكرا

  يا اخي زعلتني بجد و الله
اقسم بالله اقسم بالله اقسم بالله انا لا اقصدك ولا اقصد احد على الاطلاق
يا اخي انت ظلمتني و بجد زعلتني لاني و الله العظيم لا اقصدك
ليه كدة
اخيرا اكرر اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم انا لا اقصدك ولا اي احد انا كنت خايف اقول رايي فيزعل اي حد يكون بايع
الله يسامحك

----------


## كينج

> ههههههههه انا اسف يا اخ ايسمو متزعلش مش هقول اسعار تانى ولو مش مرغوب فية هنا عادى جدا ومش مهم ياباشا بس من حقى اول رايى انا كمان والكلام دة مش انت اللى تقولة لانك مش صاحب الموضوع ولو صاحب الموضوع هوة اللى قال كدة انا هنسحب وشكرا  
> ملحوظة نصيحة ليك اخى ايسمو الكلام اللى بقولة فى تحليل السوق مش على هواك انت عشان كدة انت زعلان ههههههههههه اخى تقبل راى الاخرين بصدر رحب حتى لو مش على هواك وعلى العموم انا دخلت الموضوع بالصدفة ومليش غرض والله غير المناقشة مع الاخوة فى احوال السوق سواء استفيد او افيد ودة غرض الفضفضة وشكرا

  

> يا اخي زعلتني بجد و الله
> اقسم بالله اقسم بالله اقسم بالله انا لا اقصدك ولا اقصد احد على الاطلاق
> يا اخي انت ظلمتني و بجد زعلتني لاني و الله العظيم لا اقصدك
> ليه كدة
> اخيرا اكرر اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم انا لا اقصدك ولا اي احد انا كنت خايف اقول رايي فيزعل اي حد يكون بايع
> الله يسامحك

  الحمد لله سوء فهم وراح لحاله كلنا اخوه

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا اخي زعلتني بجد و الله
> اقسم بالله اقسم بالله اقسم بالله انا لا اقصدك ولا اقصد احد على الاطلاق
> يا اخي انت ظلمتني و بجد زعلتني لاني و الله العظيم لا اقصدك
> ليه كدة
> اخيرا اكرر اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم انا لا اقصدك ولا اي احد انا كنت خايف اقول رايي فيزعل اي حد يكون بايع
> الله يسامحك

 لا والله يا اخى ممكن اكون فهمت غلط متزعلش وارجو انك تسامحنى وربنا يسامحنى بس اعذرنى
لان كلامك جة بعد حديثى انا والاخ كنج لانى كنت بفضفض معاة وهوة قالى اية رايك فقولتلة
انا محبش حد يزعل منى والله لانى دايما فى حالى خالص بس مينفعش حد يسألنى على حاجة 
ومقولش رايى لانى محدش علمنى حاجة خالص وبفضل الله وحدة فقط وصلت للى انا فية والحمد لله 
ودة كان وعد بينى وبين الله وهوة شاهد على دة انى مينفعش اشوف اى حد محتاج حاجة ومقولوش
ابد ابد وربنا يسامحنى ان اخطاءت فى احد من اخوانى فى الله واكرر تانى لو مش مرغوب فية فلى الموضوع هنسحب وعادى يا اخى كل واحد حر فيما يراة وشكرا........

----------


## كينج

> لا والله يا اخى ممكن اكون فهمت غلط متزعلش وارجو انك تسامحنى وربنا يسامحنى بس اعذرنى
> لان كلامك جة بعد حديثى انا والاخ كنج لانى كنت بفضفض معاة وهوة قالى اية رايك فقولتلة
> انا محبش حد يزعل منى والله لانى دايما فى حالى خالص بس مينفعش حد يسألنى على حاجة 
> ومقولش رايى لانى محدش علمنى حاجة خالص وبفضل الله وحدة فقط وصلت للى انا فية والحمد لله 
> ودة كان وعد بينى وبين الله وهوة شاهد على دة انى مينفعش اشوف اى حد محتاج حاجة ومقولوش
> ابد ابد وربنا يسامحنى ان اخطاءت فى احد من اخوانى فى الله واكرر تانى لو مش مرغوب فية فلى الموضوع هنسحب وعادى يا اخى كل واحد حر فيما يراة وشكرا........

  مين قال انك مش مرغوب فيك لاء مرغوب فيك وتشرفنا اكيد الحمد لله الموضوع سوء فهم مش اكتر دا اسموا راجل طيب

----------


## esmo

> لا والله يا اخى ممكن اكون فهمت غلط متزعلش وارجو انك تسامحنى وربنا يسامحنى بس اعذرنى
> لان كلامك جة بعد حديثى انا والاخ كنج لانى كنت بفضفض معاة وهوة قالى اية رايك فقولتلة
> انا محبش حد يزعل منى والله لانى دايما فى حالى خالص بس مينفعش حد يسألنى على حاجة 
> ومقولش رايى لانى محدش علمنى حاجة خالص وبفضل الله وحدة فقط وصلت للى انا فية والحمد لله 
> ودة كان وعد بينى وبين الله وهوة شاهد على دة انى مينفعش اشوف اى حد محتاج حاجة ومقولوش
> ابد ابد وربنا يسامحنى ان اخطاءت فى احد من اخوانى فى الله واكرر تانى لو مش مرغوب فية فلى الموضوع هنسحب وعادى يا اخى كل واحد حر فيما يراة وشكرا........

  اخي عمرو
انا اقسمت بالله العظيم يمين غموس انني لم اقصدك و اكيد فيه سبب خلاك تفتكر كدة و ممكن اكون انا السبب دة لان انا عارف ان اسلوبي شوية قاطع و دة مش صح في الفوركس و اعترف
انا انسان فعلا و الله في حالي زيك و محبش حد يزعل مني و لكني احسست بمرارة و الله و انا بقرأ كلامك لاني صدمت
كل اللي كنت عايزه ان مفيش حد (اي حد) يضايق من رايي لو هو معاكس رايه عشان كدة بررت كلامي ان احنا في فضفضة و لم اكن اقصد حد بعينه
الحمد لله رب العالمين انا ادعي انني اعرف الله و اعرف حجم نفسي اعرف انني ولا شيئ و ليس انا فقط انما الانسان اي انسان لا يساوي شيئ الا بالتقوى
انا اعرف الله و لا احب ان افقد هذه العلاقة و لي اهداف معينة في المعيشة بصفة عامة كلها مسؤليات امام الله
اقصد من كلامي انني لا احب المنازعات و لن اتنازع مع احد و اذا اختلفت مع احد فانا انسحب في هدوء و لكني اراك انسان محترم و لا يوجد بيننا ما يدعوا للخلاف لذلك انا اطلب منك المداومة على المناقشة معي و مع الاخوة و انا لا يوجد بداخلي اي شيئ سيئ تجاهك او اي من الاخوة

----------


## amr eltabei

> مين قال انك مش مرغوب فيك لاء مرغوب فيك وتشرفنا اكيد الحمد لله الموضوع سوء فهم مش اكتر دا اسموا راجل طيب

 شكرا اخى كنج على الكلام الجميل دة وانا اللى اتشرفت بيكم كلكم والله وانا عارف من سياق احاديثكم انكم اصحاب ممكن متحبوش دخول اى حد بينكم خصوصا اصحاب السن الكبير زييى 
هههههههه ربنا يكرمكم كلكم من قلبى وارجو من الاخ الكريم ايسمو ميزعلش منى لانى فهمتة 
غلط واكررها تانى انا اسف لسوء فهمى وارجو انا يتقبل اسفى مش عيب يما الواحد يغلط انة يتأسف بالعكس انا بعتبرها شجاعة وشكرا تانى اخ كنج على المعاملة الطيبة دة وشكرا.....

----------


## كينج

حصل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## esmo

يا استاذ عمرو اذا انت تكرمت و اعتذرت فهذا من شيم الكبار
و انا اصغر مقاما لان اقول انني اقبل الاعتذار
و احرجك اكثر و اقول لك انني انا الذي اعتذر لك لو كان اسلوبي هو السبب في ذلك الموقف
ممكن نبدأ صفحة جديدة عشان ربنا يكرمن كلنا بقى سواء مشترين ام بائعين؟؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

حد يعرف حديث تريشيه الساعة كام؟؟؟؟

----------


## esmo

> شكرا يا عماد
> اليورو و الباوند للصعود و بصورة كبيرة و النزول دة مؤقت
> اصبحت الان الحكاية مضاربات بصورو بشعة امريكا و اوروبا
> و المنتصر في الاخر بدون شك هي اوروبا سنجد ارتفاعات في فترة اوروبا و انخفاضات في فترة امريكا
> و اتوقع المزيد من الانخفاض عندما تخرج اوروبا بعد 7 مساء توقيت مصر و العودة للارتفاع تاني في فترة اسيا و قمة الارتفاعات (الهايات) تكون في فترة اوروبا من 10 صباحا و هكذا الى ان يأتي اخبار ايجابية جدا لليورو و الباوند فتكون الارتفاعات اعلى
> و اتوقع حدوث ذلك غدا الثلاثاء
> علينا مراقبة اغلاق اليوم و من ثم مراقبة فترة اسيا لانها تعطي الاتجاه الحقيقي بدون ضغوط فاذا عاد الارتفاع بصورة كبيرة في فترة اسيا انا اراهن ان الكلام بتاعي دة سيتحقق بالحرف الواحد و الله اعلم

  اللي يتابع الشاشة هيلاقي الكلام دة واضح الحركات الفظيعة اللي بتحصل ليست مضاربة عادية بل هي مضاربات دول اقصد امريكا و اوروبا
اعتقد فترة اسيا هي الفيصل لتحديد الاتجاه

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا استاذ عمرو اذا انت تكرمت و اعتذرت فهذا من شيم الكبار
> و انا اصغر مقاما لان اقول انني اقبل الاعتذار
> و احرجك اكثر و اقول لك انني انا الذي اعتذر لك لو كان اسلوبي هو السبب في ذلك الموقف
> ممكن نبدأ صفحة جديدة عشان ربنا يكرمن كلنا بقى سواء مشترين ام بائعين؟؟؟؟

 استغفر الله العظيم يا اخى لايوجد اكبر مقاما او اصغر مقاما كلنا اخوة اكيد ومفيش حاجة خالص يا اخى طبعا نبداء صفحة جديدة وان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمنا كلنا سواء بايعين او مشتريين والاختلاف فى الرى لايفسد للود قضية والمصلحة واحدة ياباشا وربنا كريم.....

----------


## esmo

الحمد لله رب العالمين
يا رب اكرم الجميع يا رب 
عماد عندك صفقات؟

----------


## كينج

بيع الاسترلينى من 4977

----------


## esmo

يوسف انت فين طمنا عليك
و انت يا ابو احمد ايه الاخبار
انا خلصت كل اللي عندي و مدي اوردر شراء يورو عند 1.2745 و الباقي كله اوردرات بيع معلقة من 1.3010 و 1.3070 و 1.3110
و الباوند امر معلق بيع من 1.5225
طبعا هتضحكوا ههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

مبروك يااسموا

----------


## esmo

> بيع الاسترلينى من 4977

  لو تصوري صح هتخلص العقد دة النهاردة في فترة امريكا لوحدها من بعد 7 مساء ان شاء الله
دة طبعا لو تصوري صح

----------


## esmo

الله يبارك فيك يا عماد
انت فين يا حاج عمرو مش بتشارك ليه ولا هتعمل زعلان بقى؟؟؟
طمنا عليك يا اخي

----------


## كينج

يعنى ممكن يجيب سعر كام انهارده

----------


## amr eltabei

> الله يبارك فيك يا عماد
> انت فين يا حاج عمرو مش بتشارك ليه ولا هتعمل زعلان بقى؟؟؟
> طمنا عليك يا اخي

 موجود ياباشا بس بذاكر شوية الاسترلينى تاعبنى حركتة انهاردة شوية انت عارف انى لسة ليا فية عقود لاهداف طويلة وخلصت من تقريبا النصف وعايز اخد من هنا شوية كدة وشايف انة ممكن يطلع شوية بس احساسى ان منطقة 50 دة مهمة وبفكر اجازف واخش وان طلع هاخد تانى من فوق يعنى مقرف اما اليورو اعتقد انة هيغطى الجاب لحين اشعار اخر ربنا كريم.....

----------


## esmo

> يعنى ممكن يجيب سعر كام انهارده

  اعتقد اخره في النزول 1.4920 - 1.4910 و طبعا الله اعلم

----------


## mdraw

ماشاء الله الشباب كلهم هون
أعتقد الكل بايع استرليني أو يورو 
وخصوصي بعد ما دخل نور وحط تقريره  
نسأل الله الرزق الوفير الحلال لكل إخوتنا في هالمنتدى الرائع يلي جمعنا
اسمو شو صار بالإنترنت عندك ما مشي حاله ؟

----------


## esmo

> ماشاء الله الشباب كلهم هون
> أعتقد الكل بايع استرليني أو يورو 
> وخصوصي بعد ما دخل نور وحط تقريره  
> نسأل الله الرزق الوفير الحلال لكل إخوتنا في هالمنتدى الرائع يلي جمعنا
> اسمو شو صار بالإنترنت عندك ما مشي حاله ؟

  الحمد لله يا مدراو كله تمام دلوقتي
طمنا عليك يا عسل

----------


## esmo

> موجود ياباشا بس بذاكر شوية الاسترلينى تاعبنى حركتة انهاردة شوية انت عارف انى لسة ليا فية عقود لاهداف طويلة وخلصت من تقريبا النصف وعايز اخد من هنا شوية كدة وشايف انة ممكن يطلع شوية بس احساسى ان منطقة 50 دة مهمة وبفكر اجازف واخش وان طلع هاخد تانى من فوق يعنى مقرف اما اليورو اعتقد انة هيغطى الجاب لحين اشعار اخر ربنا كريم.....

  ربنا يكرمك يا رب من كل قلبي اتمنالك كل الخير

----------


## esmo

الدولار اندكس بيصارع
الداو جونز عنيف في الصعود

----------


## esmo

هقعد ارغي كدة لوحدي؟؟
اوك اوك اوك انتوا احرار هتخسروني
انا بهدد و دة اخر انذار
تعبت الوحدة صعبة و لو محدش عبرني تاني انتوا عارفين لما بقلب بعمل ايه
انذار اخير شديد اللهجة حد يعبرني بقى

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله يا مدراو كله تمام دلوقتي
> طمنا عليك يا عسل

 تسلملي يا اسمو أموري والحمد لله بألف خير

----------


## كينج

> اعتقد اخره في النزول 1.4920 - 1.4910 و طبعا الله اعلم

  ياه 70 او 80 بس يااسموا

----------


## mdraw

شوف الباوند يا اسمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## esmo

> ياه 70 او 80 بس يااسموا

  اهه جابها يا فالح ههههههههههههههه
اعتقد هيرد من هنا و الله اعلم
الدولار اندكس صعبت عليه نفسه من كلامي قام موجه ضربة قوية جدا بيقولك احنا جامدين برضه
تفتكر الداو هيسكت؟؟؟
انا بقولك لا لا اعتقد

----------


## كينج

انا ظبط الاسترلينى على 70 تانى

----------


## esmo

الساعة لما جت 7 بالظبط ايه اللي حصل؟؟
خروج اوروبا و انفراد امريكا بالتداول حصل هذا الهبوط القوي كما تصورت من قبل و الان نتابع ايه اللي هيحصل ثم انتظار خروج امريكا الساعة 12 و دخول اسيا و متابعة الشاشة لو كان الاتجاه صعود يبقى انا جديا تاكدت من الكلام السابق

----------


## esmo

عملت ايه يا عماد خرجت ولا لسة؟؟

----------


## esmo

> شوف الباوند يا اسمووووووووووووووووووووو

  الباوند جنان رسمي

----------


## كينج

خرجت يااسموا بمكسب 38 نقطه

----------


## esmo

الحمد لله مبروك يا عماد
ربنا يزيد

----------


## كينج

مبروك ايه دا كان المفروض 100 نقطه

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ممكن يطلع ل 4980 تانى

----------


## esmo

يا ساتر هو انت عايز تبيع من الهاي و تبيع عند اللو
ايه الطمع دة محدش يقدر يعمل كدة ابداااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيما رزق و احمد ربنا

----------


## كينج

انا بعت يورو من 2853

----------


## esmo

> انا بعت يورو من 2853

  مبروك مقدما انت من محركين الاسواق ولا ايه

----------


## esmo

> انا بعت يورو من 2853

  ناوي تخرج عند كام

----------


## كينج

> مبروك مقدما انت من محركين الاسواق ولا ايه

  يعنى

----------


## ksadc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا زعلان عليك ياكنج ليه استعجلت في الخروج أخي الكريم انا قلت لك نقط وقف الخسارة وراح تشوف اليوم سعر دخولك على العموم قدر الله ومشاء فعل رح اعطيك النقطه الثانيه للدخول وخلي قلبك حديد ياكنج انا عند ارتداد السعر الى 61.8 من قمة الموجه الصغيره راح ادخل ان شاء الله ثاني على فكره اتوقع الارتداد المؤقت راح يكون عند 1.47.99نتابه مع بعض ونشوف بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ksadc

اهداف اليورو ياكنج هبوط للنقطه 1.27.46 وبعده ارتداد للاعلى للنقطه 1.2958 بعد كذا  ينتهي التصحيح ويعاود الهبوط باذن الله  وهذا تصور اخوك المتواضع :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا زعلان عليك ياكنج ليه استعجلت في الخروج أخي الكريم انا قلت لك نقط وقف الخسارة وراح تشوف اليوم سعر دخولك على العموم قدر الله ومشاء فعل رح اعطيك النقطه الثانيه للدخول وخلي قلبك حديد ياكنج انا عند ارتداد السعر الى 61.8 من قمة الموجه الصغيره راح ادخل ان شاء الله ثاني على فكره اتوقع الارتداد المؤقت راح يكون عند 1.47.99نتابه مع بعض ونشوف بالتوفيق للجميع

  اوكى مستنى بس انت اسمك ايه

----------


## كينج

ياريت يجيب ال29 بس

----------


## amr eltabei

> اهداف اليورو ياكنج هبوط للنقطه 1.27.46 وبعده ارتداد للاعلى للنقطه 1.2958 بعد كذا ينتهي التصحيح ويعاود الهبوط باذن الله وهذا تصور اخوك المتواضع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ما شاء الله عليك اخى الكريم كلامك سليم والله اعلم

----------


## ksadc

أخوك أبو أحمد من الرياض :Eh S(7):

----------


## ksadc

:Good: اليورو الان يبداء الصعود والله اعلم
هدف أول 1.2879
هدف ثاني1.29.53
والله اعلم واجل

----------


## كينج

اهلآ بيك ابو احمد

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

السلام عليكم جميعا 
معلش انا طول اليوم كنت مسافر ومتابع ومكنتش عارف اكتب اى حاجة بسبب السواقة 
لسه داخل حالا البيت ان شاء الله يكون الكل استفاد من الصعود والهبوط 
كان يوم جميل جدا تريدات رايح جاى

----------


## كينج

حمد لله على  السلامه فركساوى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الله يسلمك يا يا كينج الغالى وان شاء الله تكون اتوفقت انهاردة

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

هو صحيح فى حاجة حصلت عشان اليورو والباوند رموا بالطريقة دى

----------


## كينج

هو اليورو ناوى يكمل نزول بدون تصحيح والا ايه

----------


## كينج

مين هنا وفين يوسف

----------


## ksadc

> هو اليورو ناوى يكمل نزول بدون تصحيح والا ايه

   والله ياكنج طلع اليورو عيل مع العلم انه اعطاء شمعة همر صاعده زي الوز بس مع الاسف شكله غير رايه انا دخلت شراء على امل احترام الشمعه بس ربك يستر واكبر خطاء يقع فيه المضارب معاكسة الترنددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد بس برضه مش حسيبه :012:

----------


## amr eltabei

http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/05/10/20/992585388.png

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## ksadc

> والله ياكنج طلع اليورو عيل مع العلم انه اعطاء شمعة همر صاعده زي الوز بس مع الاسف شكله غير رايه انا دخلت شراء على امل احترام الشمعه بس ربك يستر واكبر خطاء يقع فيه المضارب معاكسة الترنددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد بس برضه مش حسيبه

 عكست الصفقه يا كنج :Hands:

----------


## كينج

ابواحمد خلص كله نازل انا واخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من 4864 بهدف الف نقطه

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

فينك يايووووووووووووووووسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى هايرتد والا نازل على طووووووووووووووول

----------


## yousefh

موجود

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى هايرتد والا نازل على طووووووووووووووول

----------


## كينج

انا بايع من 4864

----------


## كينج

بسرعه يايوسف عاوز اروح انام

----------


## yousefh

حاليا الصورة مش واضحة يا عماد 
بس عموما لو أغلق الباوند أي ساعة فوق 1.4874 ممكن يصحح ل 1.4940
لكن في حال صمود 1.4874 هنشوف 1.4770 كهدف أول

----------


## yousefh

يعني أعتقد إن أقصى أقصى أقصى إرتفاع ممكن هو 1.4940

----------


## كينج

نفس توقع نور الدين

----------


## yousefh

> نفس توقع نور الدين

 طيب خير
وعلى فكرة الهدف التاني 1.4718 ذي ما الأستاذ نور قال بارضوه وهو دعم 23.6
وبالنسبة 1.4940 دي نقطة لقاء الشموع مع ترند هابط على 4 ساعات
عشان كده بقولك إنها أقصى إرتفاع

----------


## yousefh

وعلى فكرة أنا أول مرة أشوف أستاذ نور بيعتمد في تحليله على الفني
يعني أستاذ نور المرة دي إستخدم الفني في تحديد مناطق الدخول والأهداف

----------


## tamer371

يا حماعة اسمحولي أفضفض في هذا الموضوع و أقول :
أني صرت خايف كتيييييييييييييييير من الفوركس ، لأن معظم أعضاء المنتدى عم يقولوا أنه لا يوجد أرباح فيها و هي طريقة للنصب من قبل الشركات و غيرها الكثير
و الله مالي عرفان إذا لح افتح و لا لأ 
و حتى لو فتحت حساب مايكرو ، كمان بالنسبة لي كبير ، يعني مجال الخسارة كبير بالنسبة إلي
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## كينج

مع نور الدين ان شاء الله مافيش خساره

----------


## yousefh

طمني يا عماد
خرجت عند 1.4770
ولا هتستنى هدف نور الدين؟ 
أنا عن نفسي كان عندي بيع من 1.4970 وبيع تاني من 1.5050
وخرجت على 1.4770 والحمد لله

----------


## كينج

لاء لسه ماخرجتش مستنى

----------


## كينج

اشمعنا 4770

----------


## yousefh

> حاليا الصورة مش واضحة يا عماد 
> بس عموما لو أغلق الباوند أي ساعة فوق 1.4874 ممكن يصحح ل 1.4940
> لكن في حال صمود 1.4874 هنشوف 1.4770 كهدف أول

 أنا قولتلك إن الهدف الأول 1.4770

----------


## esmo

جود مورنينج
يعني السلام عليكم بس بالانجليزي

----------


## esmo

انا مشتري اليورو من 1.2745 و هدفي بعيد 1.3110

----------


## كينج

والهدف الثانى

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم بالعربي و الإنجليزي

----------


## كينج

هايصحح لحد كام 4940 والا ممكن يزود

----------


## كينج

اسموا مش هايجبها لبر فى الشراء

----------


## esmo

يا عماد ارحم كفاية لم دولارات بقى
فظيييييييييييييييييع

----------


## yousefh

> والهدف الثانى

 والهدف التاني زي ما هو
بس أنا خرجت على 1.4770 عشان أنا كنت بايع من فوق 
وقولت أسألك إنت عملت إية

----------


## yousefh

> هايصحح لحد كام 4940 والا ممكن يزود

 لأ ما أعتقدش إنه ممكن يزود عنها
وما أعتقدش إنه ممكن يوصلها 
ربك يسهل

----------


## كينج

للاسف الحساب التانى مش معايا بعته لخالى اصل الشركه عامله بنص 20 % قت ابيه واروح افتح حساب ثالث علشان استفيد بى البنص قالولى ماينفعش تفتح اكتر من حسابين مش عارف اعمل ايه :Cry Smile:

----------


## yousefh

أنا عن نفسي هدخل بيع تاني من 1.4870

----------


## yousefh

> للاسف الحساب التانى مش معايا بعته لخالى اصل الشركه عامله بنص 20 % قت ابيه واروح افتح حساب ثالث علشان استفيد بى البنص قالولى ماينفعش تفتح اكتر من حسابين مش عارف اعمل ايه

 طيب خد بالك عشان ممنوع حد يستخدم حسابك إلا إنت بس

----------


## esmo

> شكرا يا عماد
> اليورو و الباوند للصعود و بصورة كبيرة و النزول دة مؤقت
> اصبحت الان الحكاية مضاربات بصورو بشعة امريكا و اوروبا
> و المنتصر في الاخر بدون شك هي اوروبا سنجد ارتفاعات في فترة اوروبا و انخفاضات في فترة امريكا
> و اتوقع المزيد من الانخفاض عندما تخرج اوروبا بعد 7 مساء توقيت مصر و العودة للارتفاع تاني في فترة اسيا و قمة الارتفاعات (الهايات) تكون في فترة اوروبا من 10 صباحا و هكذا الى ان يأتي اخبار ايجابية جدا لليورو و الباوند فتكون الارتفاعات اعلى
> و اتوقع حدوث ذلك غدا الثلاثاء
> علينا مراقبة اغلاق اليوم و من ثم مراقبة فترة اسيا لانها تعطي الاتجاه الحقيقي بدون ضغوط فاذا عاد الارتفاع بصورة كبيرة في فترة اسيا انا اراهن ان الكلام بتاعي دة سيتحقق بالحرف الواحد و الله اعلم

  يا عمدة يا حبيبي المرفق دة كان توقعي امبارح و الحمد لله حصل بالحرف مش ناقص غير اخر توقع و هو الصعود او بمعنى اصح التصحيح في فترة اوروبا و امريكا لسة نايمة و دة الوقت اللي انا مستنيه ممكن اطبعا اكون غلط بس انا مقتنع

----------


## كينج

ماشى بس لو كان معايا الحساب التانى كنت خلصت وخد تانى والاولنى اسيبه للهدف الكبير لكن الشركه ضحكت عليه

----------


## كينج

ماشى يااسموا انا خايف عليك ما تستنى يطلع وخد بايع اضمن

----------


## yousefh

خبرين على الباوند الساعة 8:30 جرينتش
                     11:30 مصر

----------


## كينج

> طيب خد بالك عشان ممنوع حد يستخدم حسابك إلا إنت بس

  وهما هايعرفوا منين مين اللى شغال على الحساب خالى فى ظرف اسبوع بيطيرهم

----------


## yousefh

ههههههههههه

----------


## esmo

عارف و الله يا عمدة انك خايف عليا و بتحبني زي ما بحبك انت و الاخوة كلهم
متخافش اخوك قلب اسد

----------


## esmo

اهه بيشد حاله اهه
الباوند حبيب يوسف و اليورو حبيبي
اعتقد ان الهايات هتكون في الفترة دي بتاعة اوروبا و اللوهات في فترة امريكا و كله هيكسب ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

ماحدش يعرف ليه الشركه مش راضين يفتحوا حساب ثالث

----------


## yousefh

> ماحدش يعرف ليه الشركه مش راضين يفتحوا حساب ثالث

 عشان ممنوع تفتح أكتر من حساب واحد مايكرو
وحساب واحد ميني

----------


## كينج

> عشان ممنوع تفتح أكتر من حساب واحد مايكرو
> وحساب واحد ميني

  ليه برده

----------


## yousefh

يعني ليك تفتح في كل نوع حساب
حساب واحد بس بنفس إسم الشخص وبياناته

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## yousefh

مش عارف بس أعتقد إنها قوانين من الجهات إللي بتشرف على شركات بروكر
و أعتقد إن الجهة المشرفة على البورصات هي CFO وهي إللي واضعه القوانين دي

----------


## كينج

هافتح حساب باسم اخويا وخلاص

----------


## كينج

اصل انا بستفيد من الحساب الثالث علشان خالى لما بيطير بحوله من حسابى الى الحساب التانى واوفر على نفسى مصاريف الحواله

----------


## esmo

فظييييييع
فظيع فظيع انا بدل ما هقولك ابعن هقولك ارحم
ارحم يا عماد

----------


## esmo

ابو احمد فين تقاريرك

----------


## esmo

1.2750 نقطة محورية بالنسبة لي

----------


## yousefh

بص يا إسمو
أنا هقولك كلمتين  :Regular Smile:  
خد بالك من إغلاق الساعة دي على اليورو
عشان ممكن يطير من بعدها لتحت

----------


## esmo

يعني اغلاق تحت كام ينزله من تحليلك؟؟

----------


## esmo

و ايه رايك في الانجليزي بالمرة

----------


## yousefh

والله أعلم 
ممكن نشوف 1.2612 - 1.2580 
والباوند أنا كان هدفي1.4770 و إتحقق
وعموما أنا أعتقد إن هدف أستاذ نور قريب وهو 1.4718 
بس أنا قولت إنه هيرتد من 1.4770 
و أنا بكتبلك دلوقتي إتنفذ أمر بيع معلق من 1.4870
و أعتقد إن أقصى إرتفاع ممكن 1.4940

----------


## yousefh

خبرين إيجابين جدا على الباوند
ومقدروش يرفعوه أكتر من 20 نقطة 
ربنا يسهل

----------


## كينج

والله يايوسف لو كان الحساب التانى معايالكنت مشيت معاك بالملى

----------


## yousefh

> والله يايوسف لو كان الحساب التانى معايالكنت مشيت معاك بالملى

 الله يخليك 
بس المشكلة يا عماد
إن أنا فعلا مش قوي في التحليل
بس الباوند أنا بقدر أتوقع حركته من الإغلاقات 
وربنا يقدم إللي فيه الخير

----------


## كينج

عاوز والله افتح حساب باسم اخويا

----------


## yousefh

> عاوز والله افتح حساب باسم اخويا

 بس خد بالك لازم ببياناته هو
ولو هتكتب بيانات حساب بنكي
لازم يكون عنده حساب في البنك بإسمه

----------


## yousefh

> بس خد بالك لازم ببياناته هو
> ولو هتكتب بيانات حساب بنكي
> لازم يكون عنده حساب في البنك بإسمه

 و أعتقد إنه لازم يكون فوق 21 سنة

----------


## كينج

الحساب مفتوح بس فاضى مافهوش فلوس

----------


## كينج

بحط الفلوس فى حساب الشركه فى البنك والحساب بيشتغل فى حدود ربع ساعه الى ثلاث سعات

----------


## yousefh

> الحساب مفتوح بس فاضى مافهوش فلوس

 عادي مش مهم
المهم يكون بإسمه

----------


## yousefh

> بحط الفلوس فى حساب الشركه فى البنك والحساب بيشتغل فى حدود ربع ساعه الى ثلاث سعات

 دي شركة إيه دي؟

----------


## كينج

وفى بونص 10 و 15 و 20 فى المئه

----------


## كينج

> دي شركة إيه دي؟

  بلاش شركه ايه يحسن يقولو بعمل دعايه والله انا مش مطمن ليهم بس البركه فى خالى بيخلينى مش محتاج اجيب فلوس منها خالص كل لما احوله بيطير الفلوس على طول

----------


## yousefh

إيه يا عم عماد الكلام ده؟ 
الشركة دي خاضعه لأي جهة بالضبط
ما ينفعش ربع ساعة إيه وتلات ساعات إيه ؟ 
أكيد الشركة دي ولا بريطانية ولا أمريكية

----------


## كينج

مش عارف اروح دلوقتى والا ايه عاوز احط 250 دولار علشان يبقوا 300 دولار

----------


## yousefh

لأ عادي ممكن تقول إسم الشركة
أصلا إنت ممكن تكتب إسم الشركة وتظهر عادي في بياناتك تحت إسمك وصورتك

----------


## كينج

> إيه يا عم عماد الكلام ده؟ 
> الشركة دي خاضعه لأي جهة بالضبط
> ما ينفعش ربع ساعة إيه وتلات ساعات إيه ؟ 
> أكيد الشركة دي ولا بريطانية ولا أمريكية

  ليهم حساب فى البنك بحط فيه الفلوس وبعملهم اسكان وبيشغلو الحساب على طول

----------


## كينج

> لأ عادي ممكن تقول إسم الشركة
> أصلا إنت ممكن تكتب إسم الشركة وتظهر عادي في بياناتك تحت إسمك وصورتك

  اصل انا قلت عاملين بنص على العموم اسمها وول ستريت بروكر انا فاتح كمان فى فكسول

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## amr eltabei

> عشان ممنوع تفتح أكتر من حساب واحد مايكرو
> وحساب واحد ميني

 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اعتقد الكلام دة مش صح لانى فاتح 3 حسابات فى شركة واحدة وبقالى 5سنوات تقريبا بتداول عليهم ومفيش مشاكل

----------


## amr eltabei

اخبارك اية ياكنج طمنى عليك واخبار اخونا الكريم ايسمو اية يا ريت اطمن عليك يا اسمو

----------


## كينج

واخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من 4864

----------


## esmo

> اخبارك اية ياكنج طمنى عليك واخبار اخونا الكريم ايسمو اية يا ريت اطمن عليك يا اسمو

  الله يخليك يا عمرو متشكر على سؤالك و الله منور
بالنسبة لي مهنديش غير عملية شراء يورو من 1.2745 بس دي عملية طويلة هدفها 1.3110 و ربنا يسهل

----------


## amr eltabei

> واخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من 4864

 كويس بهدف مفتوح والا ليك تارجت  :016:

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اعتقد الكلام دة مش صح لانى فاتح 3 حسابات فى شركة واحدة وبقالى 5سنوات تقريبا بتداول عليهم ومفيش مشاكل

 أخي العزيز
أنا ما بقلش كلام من الهوا
دي قوانين موضوعة فعلا من جهات مسئولة عن مراقبة شركات التداول
سواء بريطانية أو امريكية 
عموما ممكن تكون القوانين صدرت بعد لما إنت عملت الـ 3 حسابات بتوعك
وطبعا أمريكا و بريطانيا معندهاش نظام تطبيق القوانين بأثر رجعي ذي عندنا 
والله أعلم

----------


## كينج

> كويس بهدف مفتوح والا ليك تارجت

  الهدف  3864

----------


## كينج

هى شركه امريكيه ليها فرع فى قبرص

----------


## amr eltabei

> الله يخليك يا عمرو متشكر على سؤالك و الله منور
> بالنسبة لي مهنديش غير عملية شراء يورو من 1.2745 بس دي عملية طويلة هدفها 1.3110 و ربنا يسهل

 دة انت اللى منور والله بتعمل للموضوع روح يا ايسمو لما بتكون موجود ربنا يدوم المعروف
ربنا يكرمك فى بس خلى بالك من غدر اليورو اعتقد تصحيحة مش هيتعدى 29 والله اعلم خلى بالك ياباشا وربنا معاك

----------


## amr eltabei

> أخي العزيز
> أنا ما بقلش كلام من الهوا
> دي قوانين موضوعة فعلا من جهات مسئولة عن مراقبة شركات التداول
> سواء بريطانية أو امريكية 
> عموما ممكن تكون القوانين صدرت بعد لما إنت عملت الـ 3 حسابات بتوعك
> وطبعا أمريكا و بريطانيا معندهاش نظام تطبيق القوانين بأثر رجعي ذي عندنا 
> والله أعلم

  الله اعلم بس انا بقولك على اللى انا عاملة فى الشركة بتاعتى

----------


## amr eltabei

> الهدف 3864

 خد بالك ياباشا الاول عندك محطات محترمة هيحترمها الاسترلينى 1.45 تانى ومن بعدها
1.4230 وانا بعتبرها اهم نقطة فى الاتجاة ومن بعدها هدفك ممكن طبعا بس دة على اللونج
والله اعلم

----------


## كينج

> خد بالك ياباشا الاول عندك محطات محترمة هيحترمها الاسترلينى 1.45 تانى ومن بعدها
> 1.4230 وانا بعتبرها اهم نقطة فى الاتجاة ومن بعدها هدفك ممكن طبعا بس دة على اللونج
> والله اعلم

  نور الدين قال حوالى شهر او منتصف الشهر القادم عاوز اجرب اقعد للهدف كامل بس الهدف 1.37 قلت اخليها الف نقطه وخلاص

----------


## amr eltabei

> نور الدين قال حوالى شهر او منتصف الشهر القادم عاوز اجرب اقعد للهدف كامل بس الهدف 1.37 قلت اخليها الف نقطه وخلاص

 ماشى ياباشا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

بص يا عماد 
إنت هدفك ده .. تقريبا محتاج شهرين أو تلات شهور
بإعتبار إن الإرتداد إلي كان حصل من 1.3501 ووصل إلى 1.6882 كان تصحيح 38.2 للهبوط إللي كان حصل في الأزمة العالمية 
و أعتقد إن ده أكبر خطأ إنك تعتمد على هبوط حدث في أزمة
------------------------------------------
و لكن تابع مع الأستاذ نور
و أعتقد إن نور نفسه هيحدد مناطق خروج تانية
وهتبقى تقريبا في مستويات 1.42 ذي ما الأخ عمر قال

----------


## amr eltabei

> بص يا عماد 
> إنت هدفك ده .. تقريبا محتاج شهرين أو تلات شهور
> بإعتبار إن الإرتداد إلي كان حصل من 1.3501 ووصل إلى 1.6882 كان تصحيح 38.2 للهبوط إللي كان حصل في الأزمة العالمية 
> و أعتقد إن ده أكبر خطأ إنك تعتمد على هبوط حدث في أزمة
> ------------------------------------------
> و لكن تابع مع الأستاذ نور
> و أعتقد إن نور نفسه هيحدد مناطق خروج تانية
> وهتبقى تقريبا في مستويات 1.42 ذي ما الأخ عمر قال

 ما شاء الله عليك يا اخ يوسف انا اويدك بشدة كلام تمام والحمد لله انى لاقيت حد هنا مهتم بالتحليل الفنى وربنا يكرمنا كلنا ان شاء الله :015:

----------


## كينج

ياعم يوسف 1.42 برده كويس والا اخلص دلوقتى كسبان 120 بنط

----------


## yousefh

> ياعم يوسف 1.42 برده كويس والا اخلص دلوقتى كسبان 120 بنط

 إللي يريحك يا عماد انا عن نفسي خلصت عند 1.4740 
المهم القناعة بالمكسب 
أنا عندي أكسب 50 نقطة في اليوم أحسن ما أحرق أعصابي شهر أو إتنين عشان 1000 نقطة

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

هو ممكن يرتد من 4740

----------


## amr eltabei

> هو ممكن يرتد من 4740

  4760 دة مهمة اوى وممكن تردة شوية

----------


## yousefh

> هو ممكن يرتد من 4740

 لأ مش ده سبب خروجي
هو أنا خرجت بالضبط 1.4745 عشان أخلي أرباحي عدد صحيح  :Regular Smile: 
مع إن أنا كان هدفي 1.4770  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

استى اغلاق اربع ساعات تحتها والسلامو على الاسترلينى اتجاة جنوبى سريع

----------


## كينج

اصل اخويا فى التوصيه اللى فاتت كان كسبان 40 نقطه وقلى خلص ولما يطلع خد تانى واستفيد ب 40 نقطه عملت كده وعينك ماتشوف الا النور نزل 600 نقطه فى يومين

----------


## yousefh

> اصل اخويا فى التوصيه اللى فاتت كان كسبان 40 نقطه وقلى خلص ولما يطلع خد تانى واستفيد ب 40 نقطه عملت كده وعينك ماتشوف الا النور نزل 600 نقطه فى يومين

 إحمد ربنا يا عماد على مكسب الـ 40 نقطة  :Regular Smile: 
أنا بقى كنت شاري و الهارد بتاع اللاب توب عمل باد سيكتور
و إضطريت أفضل خارج السوق يومين ودخلت لقيت 500 نقطة خسارة  :Regular Smile:  
ألف حمد وشكر

----------


## كينج

> إحمد ربنا يا عماد على مكسب الـ 40 نقطة 
> أنا بقى كنت شاري و الهارد بتاع اللاب توب عمل باد سيكتور
> و إضطريت أفضل خارج السوق يومين ودخلت لقيت 500 نقطة خسارة  
> ألف حمد وشكر

  ان شاء الله تتعوض قريب جدآ

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله

----------


## amr eltabei

> اصل اخويا فى التوصيه اللى فاتت كان كسبان 40 نقطه وقلى خلص ولما يطلع خد تانى واستفيد ب 40 نقطه عملت كده وعينك ماتشوف الا النور نزل 600 نقطه فى يومين

 متزعلش السوق مش هيطير والفرص كتيرة انت عرفت الاتجاة الحالى اية اشتغل علية بقة 
ادخل واخرج لازم تلم ارباح واشتغل على الدعومات والمقاومات واغلاقات الاربع ساعات 
مهمة

----------


## كينج

> متزعلش السوق مش هيطير والفرص كتيرة انت عرفت الاتجاة الحالى اية اشتغل علية بقة 
> ادخل واخرج لازم تلم ارباح واشتغل على الدعومات والمقاومات واغلاقات الاربع ساعات 
> مهمة

  اوكى

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم الباوند الي اين يااخواني وشكرا لكم

----------


## yousefh

الباوند إتجاهه العام هبوط
بس بالنسبة لليوم أهدافه شبه إتحققت وهي 1.4718 
لو كان معندكيش صفقات أنصحك تفضلي خارج السوق
ولو عندك بيع أخرجي على النقطة المذكورة 
وطبعا تحديد الهدف يرجعلك

----------


## amr eltabei

اعتقد ان الاسترلينى هيجيب الترجت اليومى بسرعة عند 1.4650 والله اعلم حد معايا فى الكلام دة والا اية ؟

----------


## كينج

انا خلصت على 140 نقطه مكسب

----------


## esmo

هقول حاجة و الله مش عند
انا ماشي كمان 5 دقايق و مش هتابع الا بكرة ان شاء الله
انتوا عارفين ان دي وجهات نظر و انا مش بقول كدة عشان انا مستني صعود بس الحقيقة و من وجهة نظر خاصة بي و دة كلام بالنسبة لي شبه مؤكد لاسباب معينة ارى الاتي:
الهبوط الى الان هو سيد الموقف و الارتداد قرب اوي اقصد الصعود و احتمال كبير شبه مؤكد انه يكون اليوم او غدا صباحا و سنرى ارتفاعات متلاحقة لكل من اليورو و الباوند قد تصل الى 1.2950 لليورو و 1.4950 او 1.50 للباوند و هبوط متتالي للدهب بالذات قد تصل به الى 1195 و ايضا الدولار
و الله اعلم
ارجو عدم التأثر بهذا التصور لانه خاص بي

----------


## مذهله

لا ماعندي صفقات اليوم بنتظر فرصه افضل وشكرا اخي علي الرد

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا خلصت على 140 نقطه مكسب

  مبروك ياباشا اعتقد كدة تصحيحة مش هيتعدى 1.4840 والله اعلم اية يا اخوانا مفيش تفاعل لية الناس راحت فية ؟ :Emoticon1:

----------


## yousefh

> اعتقد ان الاسترلينى هيجيب الترجت اليومى بسرعة عند 1.4650 والله اعلم حد معايا فى الكلام دة والا اية ؟

 كلام جميل ومتوقع فعلا 
بس المشكلة إن الـ 100 نقطة من تحت 1.4700 مش واضحة
ولو الباوند كسر 1.4718 أعتقد إن المحطة القادمة 1.4580
ومقدرش أقول الكلام ده هيحصل إمتى
إحنا لسه في أول اليوم 
والله أعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هقول حاجة و الله مش عند
> انا ماشي كمان 5 دقايق و مش هتابع الا بكرة ان شاء الله
> انتوا عارفين ان دي وجهات نظر و انا مش بقول كدة عشان انا مستني صعود بس الحقيقة و من وجهة نظر خاصة بي و دة كلام بالنسبة لي شبه مؤكد لاسباب معينة ارى الاتي:
> الهبوط الى الان هو سيد الموقف و الارتداد قرب اوي اقصد الصعود و احتمال كبير شبه مؤكد انه يكون اليوم او غدا صباحا و سنرى ارتفاعات متلاحقة لكل من اليورو و الباوند قد تصل الى 1.2950 لليورو و 1.4950 او 1.50 للباوند و هبوط متتالي للدهب بالذات قد تصل به الى 1195 و ايضا الدولار
> و الله اعلم
> ارجو عدم التأثر بهذا التصور لانه خاص بي

 تمام ياريس ربنا يكرم يارب

----------


## كينج

وانت يايوسف تعتقد الباوند يصحح لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

> وانت يايوسف تعتقد الباوند يصحح لحد سعر كام

 مقدرش أقولك إلا لما أشوف إغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية الأول فوق 1.4718
وعموما لو أغلق فوقها ممكن نشوف 1.4820 - 1.4860

----------


## amr eltabei

> كلام جميل ومتوقع فعلا 
> بس المشكلة إن الـ 100 نقطة من تحت 1.4700 مش واضحة
> ولو الباوند كسر 1.4718 أعتقد إن المحطة القادمة 1.4580
> ومقدرش أقول الكلام ده هيحصل إمتى
> إحنا لسه في أول اليوم 
> والله أعلم

  ههههههههههههه ماشاء الله عليك تحديد نقطة ارتداد ممتازة ودة اللو بتاعة فعلاا  :Good:

----------


## yousefh

> ههههههههههههه ماشاء الله عليك تحديد نقطة ارتداد ممتازة ودة اللو بتاعة فعلاا

 الله يخليك
بس عشان أقول الحق
نور الدين قال على النقطة دي قبل ما أنا أقول عليها 
بس عموما هي نقطة واضحة على شارت 4 ساعات

----------


## amr eltabei

> مقدرش أقولك إلا لما أشوف إغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية الأول فوق 1.4718
> وعموما لو أغلق فوقها ممكن نشوف 1.4820 - 1.4860

 وفية تشبع على الاستوكاستك على الاربع ساعات وانا متفق معاك تماما فى نقطة التصحيح اللى ذكرتها يا اخ يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> وفية تشبع على الاستوكاستك على الاربع ساعات وانا متفق معاك تماما فى نقطة التصحيح اللى ذكرتها يا اخ يوسف

 فعلا و أنا مش قلقني إلا تشبع الإستوكاستك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

بس خد بالك
أنا بعتبر التشبع الحالي على الإستوكاستك تشبع كاذب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صعد الكيبل حوالى 50 نقطة فى دقائق الى حدود 1.4780

----------


## amr eltabei

> فعلا و أنا مش قلقني إلا تشبع الإستوكاستك

  مش فاهم معلش قلقان لية بس من التشبع دة اللى على الاربع ساعات تصحيحة مش هيبقى جامد 
والله اعلم  :016:

----------


## كينج

عارفين والله يايوسف الكلام ده من عندك

----------


## amr eltabei

> بس خد بالك
> أنا بعتبر التشبع الحالي على الإستوكاستك تشبع كاذب

 تمام كدة صح تشبع كاذب لانة مملاش كويس من تحت خط 20 عشان كدة ان شايف انة تصحيحة 
بسيط لغاية النقاط اللى ذكرتها وبعد كدة يكمل الاتجاة اية رايك ؟

----------


## كينج

انا اخد تانى من عند 4764 وفرت 40 نقطه مش وحشين برده

----------


## yousefh

> مش فاهم معلش قلقان لية بس من التشبع دة اللى على الاربع ساعات تصحيحة مش هيبقى جامد
> والله اعلم

 أنا قلقان منه مش لإنه هيصحح كتير
لأ بالعكس
أنا قلقان منه عشان ده تشبع كاذب
وانا مقدرش أحدد التصحيح هيبقى كام من تشبع كاذب 
أعتقد إن التصحيح ممكن ألا يتجاوز 1.4820

----------


## yousefh

> عارفين والله يايوسف الكلام ده من عندك

 والله يا عماد أنا مش مهم عندي يبقى كلامي أو كلام غيري
المهم إن كلنا نستفيد إن شاء الله 
بس الحق يتقال لما لقيت نور محدد نفس النقطة إللي أنا محددها إطمنت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> والله يا عماد أنا مش مهم عندي يبقى كلامي أو كلام غيري
> المهم إن كلنا نستفيد إن شاء الله 
> بس الحق يتقال لما لقيت نور محدد نفس النقطة إللي أنا محددها إطمنت

  :Good:

----------


## amr eltabei

> أنا قلقان منه مش لإنه هيصحح كتير
> لأ بالعكس
> أنا قلقان منه عشان ده تشبع كاذب
> وانا مقدرش أحدد التصحيح هيبقى كام من تشبع كاذب 
> أعتقد إن التصحيح ممكن ألا يتجاوز 1.4820

  اة كدة وضحت الرؤية انا اللى فهمت قلقق غلط انة تصحيحة هيكون كبير نوعا ما 
اشكرك اخ يوسف على التفاعل معى والنقاش الجميل دة والله انا مبسوط ومش معنى كلامى 
دة ان رؤيتك متفقة معى لا والله مبسوط عشان فية تفاعل ونقاش حول السوق ودة مفيد لينا 
ولللاخوة اللى معانا فى الموضوع :Good:

----------


## amr eltabei

> والله يا عماد أنا مش مهم عندي يبقى كلامي أو كلام غيري
> المهم إن كلنا نستفيد إن شاء الله 
> بس الحق يتقال لما لقيت نور محدد نفس النقطة إللي أنا محددها إطمنت

  هههههههههه كلام جميل من شخص اجمل ربنا يكرمك 
سؤال خارج الموضوع 
هوة انت قريب محمد بركات بتاع الاهلى عشان تشبهة كتير  :016:

----------


## yousefh

> اة كدة وضحت الرؤية انا اللى فهمت قلقق غلط انة تصحيحة هيكون كبير نوعا ما
> اشكرك اخ يوسف على التفاعل معى والنقاش الجميل دة والله انا مبسوط ومش معنى كلامى
> دة ان رؤيتك متفقة معى لا والله مبسوط عشان فية تفاعل ونقاش حول السوق ودة مفيد لينا
> ولللاخوة اللى معانا فى الموضوع

 الله يخليك
وبالنسبة للإتفاق في وجهة النظر
فعلا أنا بحب أشوف رأي غيري
لإن أحسن وسيلة للتعلم هي النقاش و إختلاف الرأي

----------


## yousefh

> هههههههههه كلام جميل من شخص اجمل ربنا يكرمك 
> سؤال خارج الموضوع 
> هوة انت قريب محمد بركات بتاع الاهلى عشان تشبهة كتير

 ههههههه
لأ دا أنا بعيد عنه خالص

----------


## yousefh

أنا هعمل أمر بيع معلق من 1.4824
عشان خارج 
وربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## كينج

بونص بالانجليزى ازاى بسرعه

----------


## yousefh

bonus

----------


## كينج

الدهب ب 1220

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح لحد سعر كام ياريت كل واحد يكتب رايه

----------


## كينج

ايه الصعود الغريب ده

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه الصعود الغريب ده

  اروح مشوار ارجع الاقى الدنيا فوق كدة دة اسمة كلام بردة اخبار اخوانى اية خير ان شاء الله :Yikes3:

----------


## ksadc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير للجميع ، وارد ان يصل الباوند إلى النقطه 1.5108 قبا ان يبداء الهبوط بالتوفيق للجميع :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## كينج

ننتظر التصريحات الان حول التحالف خلال دقائق نتامل ان لا يتم التحالف

----------


## ksadc

> ننتظر التصريحات الان حول التحالف خلال دقائق نتامل ان لا يتم التحالف

  كنج الانجليزي موش زي اللي بالي بالك اللي عمرهم ما اتفوق صدقني ولحد يفهم غلط انا اقصد الروم في العهد البرونزي :012:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

> كنج الانجليزي موش زي اللي بالي بالك اللي عمرهم ما اتفوق صدقني ولحد يفهم غلط انا اقصد الروم في العهد البرونزي

  اما نشوف يمكن مايتفقوش

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## شامي 2

مرحبا للجميع وشكرا  لصاحب الموضوع  على فكرة هذا القسم (الاستراحة) من احب الاقسام على قلبي بالمنتدى لاني بحس الناس يلي هون كوووووووول واعصابهم مرتاحة مو متل باقي الاقسام اعصاب مشدودة وفرد عضلات على الفاضي  والغريب انه كله بعرف مسار العملة الفلانية ولم يعكسه السعر يختفي  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  وهذا  يسمى نفسه ملك ووالثاني قاهر والثالث المدمر  وكله حكي بحكى شغل مراهقين  والغريب انك تجد من يدافع عنهم ةيتبعهم اتباع الظل.    على كلن سجلني متابع معك بالصف الاول

----------


## كينج

> مرحبا للجميع وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع  على فكرة هذا القسم (الاستراحة) من احب الاقسام على قلبي بالمنتدى لاني بحس الناس يلي هون كوووووووول واعصابهم مرتاحة مو متل باقي الاقسام اعصاب مشدودة وفرد عضلات على الفاضي والغريب انه كله بعرف مسار العملة الفلانية ولم يعكسه السعر يختفي  وهذا يسمى نفسه ملك ووالثاني قاهر والثالث المدمر وكله حكي بحكى شغل مراهقين والغريب انك تجد من يدافع عنهم ةيتبعهم اتباع الظل.  على كلن سجلني متابع معك بالصف الاول

 اهلآ بيك يااخى انت مش محتاج تسجيل البيت بيتك

----------


## شامي 2

> اهلآ بيك يااخى انت مش محتاج تسجيل البيت بيتك

     تسلم يا غالي

----------


## شامي 2

> 

  انا عن نفسي ما راح بيع الباوند غير من 1.5120 عجبه اهلا وسهلا وما عجبه خلي الباوند ينطح راسه بالحيط :Boxing:

----------


## ksadc

اقتراح ياكنج لو تضع جميع التوقعات في جدول ونتابع مين اقرب واحد بشرط اقرب واحد يشرح لنا اسباب التوقع مش فكره برضه :Good:

----------


## كينج

> اقتراح ياكنج لو تضع جميع التوقعات في جدول ونتابع مين اقرب واحد بشرط اقرب واحد يشرح لنا اسباب التوقع مش فكره برضه

  ضع جميع التوقعات شد حيلك

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## amr eltabei

اعتقد ان الاسترلينى خلص خلاص وبدا الرحلة للهبوط بأذن الله تعالى والى الاهداف......

----------


## كينج

> اعتقد ان الاسترلينى خلص خلاص وبدا الرحلة للهبوط بأذن الله تعالى والى الاهداف......

  يارب  :Hands:

----------


## كينج

مين هنا

----------


## كينج

انت فين يايوسف

----------


## un007

مساء الفل على احلى رجالة واحلى فضفضة

----------


## amr eltabei

صباح الفل حد موجود؟

----------


## un007

انا موجود بس ماشى ناو

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا موجود بس ماشى ناو

 ازيك يا احمد

----------


## un007

الحمد لله 
اخبارك ايه يا عمرو

----------


## un007

معلش انا مضطر امشى ورايا شغل هكلمك بعدين بقى

----------


## مليونير متفرغ

السلام عليكم مشكورين على هيك موضوع جميل ان يكون ساعه للفضفضه  س س س افضفض  سياسه اقتصاد ادارة  اما السياسه الوضع محظور ما لنا حديث بمنتدى عملات  اما الاقتصاد لي ثلاث مستخلصات عند البلديات وللحين متاخرات 3 شهور  اما الادارة محظور الحديث لمن ليس من الباب العالي  كذه فضفضت  ودمتم بخير

----------


## esmo

بونجور عليكم
يعني السلام عليكم بس المرة دي بالفرنساوي و كل واحد و علامه

----------


## كينج

فينك ياسموا

----------


## esmo

من امبارح انا قلتلك انا ماشي و مش جاي الا بكرة يعني النهاردة
طمني عليك و ع الاخوة

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

كميرونى بقى رئيس الوزراء فاكر لما انت قلت احفظوا الاسم ده كنت متوقع انو هايكون رئيس الوزراء

----------


## esmo

> كميرونى بقى رئيس الوزراء فاكر لما انت قلت احفظوا الاسم ده كنت متوقع انو هايكون رئيس الوزراء

  يا ابني انا مش عايز اتكلم
انا اللي معينه و هو اللي بيقولي ان الانجليزي صعود وصلت؟؟

----------


## esmo

على فكرة محافظ بنك بريطانيا اسمه كينج
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى تبقى المحافظ و مش عارف تسربلنا المعلومات

----------


## كينج

الباوند ممكن يطلع ل 5000 او 5050

----------


## esmo

الان قد دخلت اوروبا اتوقع المزيد من الصعود لليورو و الباوند
ممكن 1.52 النهاردة و لليورو 1.295
على العموم انا لو الدنيا طلعت لفووووووق او نزلت لتحت مش هتفرق معايا عشان كدة بقول محدش يتأثر بكلامي و كل واحد يمشي بدماغه هو
و الله اعلم

----------


## esmo

و لو حد سألني و قالي طيب ما تخلي دماغك لنفسك هرد و اقوله ان انا بفضفض بس

----------


## esmo

1.50 بالنسبة لي نقطة محورية للباوند لو كسرها هنتظره عند 1.52 و لو جاب 1.52 يبقى بالنسبة لي اتجاه الباوند بصفة عامة اصبح صعود

----------


## un007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ايه يا عم يا بتاع الفرنساوى انا اعرف برضوه لغات بس احب اقولها بالعربى ( النبى عربى) :D وبونجور يعنى صباح الخير :P
ايه اخبارك يا كينج

----------


## esmo

فين الناس يوسف و ابو احمد و عمرو و عماد و كدة يعني

----------


## un007

كلهم نايمين شكلهم كده

----------


## un007

مردتش على رسالتى يعنى يا ايسمو

----------


## un007

والله هو انا عايز اعرف انا هشتغل ببرامج ايه وياريت تدينى الروابط بتاعته يعنى اصلى نزلت ويندوز جديد ده تانى ويندوز انزله فى 4\5 ايام

----------


## esmo

> والله هو انا عايز اعرف انا هشتغل ببرامج ايه وياريت تدينى الروابط بتاعته يعنى اصلى نزلت ويندوز جديد ده تانى ويندوز انزله فى 4\5 ايام

  انا مخدتش بالي من رسالتك
انت ممكن تقول ايه المظلوب و انا اساعدك مفيش مشاكل طبعا كلنا اخوة

----------


## un007

طيب انا نزلت ويندوز جديد دلوقتى انزل برامج ايه ومنين عايز لينكات مباشرة معلش هتعبك معايا انا شغال بحساب ديمو

----------


## esmo

حاضر
بس انا مش فاهم ايه علاقة الويندوز الجديد ببرامج التداول ما علينا
ممكن تنزل برامج تداول كتير زي hy trader / windsor / ,metatrader ممكن تدور عليكم في محرك البحث و هتلاقيهم بسهولة

----------


## un007

ايه الافضل

----------


## un007

علاقته بالويندوز انا فرمات الجهاز كله ونزلت ويندوز جديد خالص
يعنى قصدى كل حاجة اتمسحت

----------


## amr eltabei

صباح الخير يا شباب عاملين اية انهاردة يارب يكون يوم جميل لينا كلنا بأذن الله

----------


## esmo

> ايه الافضل

  ايه الافضل من اي ناحية
ديمو ولا حقيقي؟

----------


## un007

ديمو

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه الافضل

 ازيك يا احمد عامل اية هبعتلك لنك بكل البرامج وانت اختار من وجهة نظرى اولتريد الافضل

----------


## un007

> صباح الخير يا شباب عاملين اية انهاردة يارب يكون يوم جميل لينا كلنا بأذن الله

 صباح الفل يا عمور وباذن الله هيكون يوم جميل علينا انشاء الله 
واخبارك ايه يا صحبى

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه الافضل من اي ناحية
> ديمو ولا حقيقي؟

 ازيك يا ايسمو عامل اية وحشنا ياراجل من امبارك طمنا عيك

----------


## un007

> ازيك يا احمد عامل اية هبعتلك لنك بكل البرامج وانت اختار من وجهة نظرى اولتريد الافضل

 ياريت يا عمور والله اصلى لسه مفرمات الجهاز كله معلش بقى هتعبك معايا انت او ايسمو المهم واحد يعنى كلنا واحد بس انا لسه مبتدىء يعنى هشتغل ديمو شوفلى ايه الافضل وانا هنزله

----------


## amr eltabei

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html 

> صباح الفل يا عمور وباذن الله هيكون يوم جميل علينا انشاء الله 
> واخبارك ايه يا صحبى

 الحمد لله دة لنك روابط كتيرة
ملحوظة ياباشا ان شاء الله تكتب كدة مش انشاء لانها تختلف فى المعنى ياباشا خالص :Teeth Smile:

----------


## un007

مش فاهم قصدك يا عمور و فين اللينك ده

----------


## esmo

احلى صباح لاحلى عمرو في الدنيا
ان شاء الله تكون متعورتش بلغة السوق من الصعود او التصحيح دة
الاخ احمد حاول تنزل ديمو اللي انت ناوي تفتح عليه حساب حقيقي فاهمني؟؟

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياريت يا عمور والله اصلى لسه مفرمات الجهاز كله معلش بقى هتعبك معايا انت او ايسمو المهم واحد يعنى كلنا واحد بس انا لسه مبتدىء يعنى هشتغل ديمو شوفلى ايه الافضل وانا هنزله

  http://www.alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx
دة اولتريد انا بعتمد علية فى التحليل ولو عايز وندسور ابعتهولك انت تأمر ياباشا :Big Grin:

----------


## amr eltabei

> مش فاهم قصدك يا عمور و فين اللينك ده

 اللنك فى المشاركات بتاعتى ياباشا المشاركة الاولى لنك جميع البرامج والتانى اولتريد دوس عليهم بس وهيفتح معا ان شاء الله

----------


## un007

مانا مش فاهم انت بتتكلم عن ايه انا عايز كل حاجة انا معنديش حاجة

----------


## esmo

عليكم السلام مذهلة
طمنا عليك و قولنا ايه وجهة نظرك يا عمرو لو سمحت في اللي بيحصل

----------


## un007

> السلام عليكم

 عليكم السلام منورة الفضفضة

----------


## amr eltabei

> احلى صباح لاحلى عمرو في الدنيا
> ان شاء الله تكون متعورتش بلغة السوق من الصعود او التصحيح دة
> الاخ احمد حاول تنزل ديمو اللي انت ناوي تفتح عليه حساب حقيقي فاهمني؟؟

 هههههههههه مخبيش عليك يا صحبى اتعورت شوية صغيرة كدة من 1.4840 بيعت عقد صغير علة الماشى لاكن خدت تانى حالا من 50 وحاطط اوردرات عند 5070 و 1.5130 وربنا يستر يعنى بألبلدى وراة وراة  :Boxing:

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير يا أحلا شباب
أنا صحيح ما عم أكتب هون بس أنا متابعك يا اسمو
طمني شو أخبار صفقاتك وهي بيع ولا شرا
لأنه عارفك إنك طريقتك خاصة ومزاجك محير ههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

> عليكم السلام مذهلة
> طمنا عليك و قولنا ايه وجهة نظرك يا عمرو لو سمحت في اللي بيحصل

  والله ياباشا انا شايف انة عايز يروح 1.5130 واعتقد والله اعلم انة هينزل من هناك جامد دة وجهة نظرى ومازلت محتفظ بعقود من مستويات فوق خالص  ومستنى اهدافى اول هدف عند 1.4230 دة وجهة نظرى زى ما قولتلك يا ايسمو قبل كدة تحتمل اخطاء قبل الصواب والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## amr eltabei

شباب انا همشى دلوقتى عشان اروح الشغل اصلى استهبلت انهاردة اوى وراحت عليا نومة والدنيا مقلوبة خالص
نصف ساعة بألكتير وارجع تانى اصلى شغلى جنب البيت سلام........

----------


## esmo

> هههههههههه مخبيش عليك يا صحبى اتعورت شوية صغيرة كدة من 1.4840 بيعت عقد صغير علة الماشى لاكن خدت تانى حالا من 50 وحاطط اوردرات عند 5070 و 1.5130 وربنا يستر يعنى بألبلدى وراة وراة

  ربنا معاك و الله نفسي ما تتعورش انا برضه بعمل زيك و طريقتي التعزيز بطريقة ادي اديله  

> صباح الخير يا أحلا شباب
> أنا صحيح ما عم أكتب هون بس أنا متابعك يا اسمو
> طمني شو أخبار صفقاتك وهي بيع ولا شرا
> لأنه عارفك إنك طريقتك خاصة ومزاجك محير ههههه

  حبيبي مدراو انا دايما بحب الشراء مش البيع ليه؟؟؟ مش هقول
المهم انا من المشترين طبعا و الحمد لله الدنيا حلوة و عقبال كل الناس
و انت ليك حق ان مزاجي يحير انا نفسي متضايق من نفسي هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله يا اسمو الدنيا حلوة معاك
بس انتبه هلأ الكل هيقلك ابعت

----------


## esmo

> الحمد لله يا اسمو الدنيا حلوة معاك
> بس انتبه هلأ الكل هيقلك ابعت

  انا بس اللي اقول ابعت دي علامة مسجلة و اللي هيقولها هحبسه
انا بقول اهه

----------


## esmo

أعلن رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الجديد وزعيم حزب المحافظين ديفد كاميرون أنه سيشكل مع الديمقراطيين الأحرار حكومة ائتلافية "قوية ومستقرة" لمواجهة المشاكل "العميقة والملحة" التي تمر بها البلاد.

----------


## un007

:012:  :18:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  

> أعلن رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الجديد وزعيم حزب المحافظين ديفد كاميرون أنه سيشكل مع الديمقراطيين الأحرار حكومة ائتلافية "قوية ومستقرة" لمواجهة المشاكل "العميقة والملحة" التي تمر بها البلاد.

 كان معكم محدثكم ايسمو من امام مقر الوزاء البربطانية قناة الجزيرة  :18:  :012:

----------


## esmo

> كان معكم محدثكم ايسمو من امام مقر الوزاء البربطانية قناة الجزيرة

  هو حضرتك متصور ان انا اللي بعلن عن التقارير دي؟؟؟
ما هي لازم تكون ليها مصدر و مصدرها فعلا الجزيرة
ايه مشكلتك يا اخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## un007

> هو حضرتك متصور ان انا اللي بعلن عن التقارير دي؟؟؟
> ما هي لازم تكون ليها مصدر و مصدرها فعلا الجزيرة
> ايه مشكلتك يا اخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ايه يا عم مالك قفشت كده بضحك معاك Just 4 fun  :Good:

----------


## mdraw

> أعلن رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الجديد وزعيم حزب المحافظين ديفد كاميرون أنه سيشكل مع الديمقراطيين الأحرار حكومة ائتلافية "قوية ومستقرة" لمواجهة المشاكل "العميقة والملحة" التي تمر بها البلاد.

  

> هو حضرتك متصور ان انا اللي بعلن عن التقارير دي؟؟؟
> ما هي لازم تكون ليها مصدر و مصدرها فعلا الجزيرة
> ايه مشكلتك يا اخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اسمو
بدون ذكر المصدر إنت مصدر ثقة ولو  :015:

----------


## esmo

> أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اسمو
> بدون ذكر المصدر إنت مصدر ثقة ولو

  حبيبي
ايه المجاملة الجميلة دي دة انت ذوق الذوق و الله

----------


## esmo

> ايه يا عم مالك قفشت كده بضحك معاك Just 4 fun

  لا ما قفشتش ولا حاجة احنا اخوان

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم يا احلى موضوع فى المنتدى دة بردة وجهة نظرى

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم يا احلى موضوع فى المنتدى دة بردة وجهة نظرى

  رحت الشغل و اشتغلت و خلصت و رجعت؟؟؟ ايه دة يبقى انت اكيد في مصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

> رحت الشغل و اشتغلت و خلصت و رجعت؟؟؟ ايه دة يبقى انت اكيد في مصر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

  ههههههههههههههههه ايوة ياباشا انا فى الشغل دلوقتى والحمد لله اصلى راحت عليا نومة 
كنت سهران بشتغل فى الباشا الاسترلينى لغاية مانمت على الجهاز وصحيت متأخر خالص

----------


## esmo

فرصة للبائعين فرصة يخلصوا
فررررررررصة

----------


## amr eltabei

> فرصة للبائعين فرصة يخلصوا
> فررررررررصة

 تمام ياباشا خلصنا عقود 50 وهناخد تانى ان شاء الله

----------


## esmo

> تمام ياباشا خلصنا عقود 50 وهناخد تانى ان شاء الله

  الله اكبر الله اكبر
عايزين ناخد من الباوند في الطلوع و النزول بهدلة بهدلة

----------


## amr eltabei

> الله اكبر الله اكبر
> عايزين ناخد من الباوند في الطلوع و النزول بهدلة بهدلة

  حاضر استعد للضرب  :Boxing:

----------


## esmo

انا هشتري لو جاب 1.4890

----------


## esmo

طبعا ان شاء الله

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا هشتري لو جاب 1.4890

  بهدف؟ :016:

----------


## esmo

> بهدف؟

  ذكرته قبل كدة 1.5050 و لو الشاشة اتهزت هخلص على اي ربح و لو نزل و كمل نزول هعزز شراء و هكذا
انا مش متوقع اصلا انه يجيب الـ 1.4890 و شايف له صعود و بعتبر اي نزلة هي فرصة شراء و تعزيز

----------


## كينج

ماهي أخبار التضخم

----------


## esmo

التضخم و الله مش عارف اجيب اخباره بس من اللي حصل للشاشة دة يبقى التضخم اقل من المتوقع و دة هو اللي يهز الشاشة كدة لتحت و ليس العكس كما يتصور البعض ثم تعاود الشاشة الارتفاع مرة اخرى لتأخذ مسارها الطبيعي
و الله اعلم

----------


## كينج

الدهب وصل 1243

----------


## amr eltabei

ارتفع سعر صرف الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بعد خمس أيام من الصراع السياسي و الذي تبع تعليق البرلمان في السادس من شهر أيار الجاري عندما أخذ ديفيد كاميرون مكان جولدن براون كرئيس وزراء بريطانيا. رغم هذا ساد التوتر و الخوف في الأسواق تجاه ائتلاف الديمقراطيين و المحافظين حيث أن هذا الائتلاف قد لا يكون قادراً إلى إيجاد قواسم مشتركة لإصلاح العجز في الموازنة. المخاوف تجاه ما سوف تقوم به الحكومة في المستقبل قد تستمر خلال الفترة القادمة حتى تظهر الحكومة الجديدة رؤوس أقلام واضحة لخططها تجاه الاقتصاد. حتى ظهور اتجاه الحكومة الجديدة بوضوح، التركيز لا يزال الآن على تقرير الوظائف في المملكة و التي من المتوقع أن تظهر انخفاضاً آخر في مطالبات التعويض عن البطالة فيما التوقعات تشير إلى احتمال استقرار مستويات البطالة عند نسبة 8.0%. التركيز الأساسي لدى العديد من المتداولين يتجه حالياً إلى مستويات التضخم من خلال التقرير الربع سنوي و الذي من المتوقع أن يتم إصداره من قبل البنك البريطاني حيث سوف يضم هذا التقرير حقائق عن الاقتصاد و حالة السياسة المالية و النقدية فيه في ظل تعافي الاقتصاد الضعيف  لكن من المتوقع أن يتم رفع توقعات النمو قليلاً مع بعض القلق القليل تجاه مستويات التضخم و الذي لم يظهر أي إشارات عودة للانخفاض. تحديات كبيرة في انتظار الاقتصاد البريطاني و نحن نعتقد بأن الجنيه الإسترليني قد يكون قادراً على الانعطاف صعوداً خلال الفترة المقبلة لكن حالياً فالضغوط على الاقتصاد و الحكومة البريطانية قد تأخذانه في مزيد من الانخفاض لبعض الوقت.

----------


## amr eltabei

*الانخفاض الذي شهده الزوج خلال الفترة الماضية هو في الأصل تابع لتركيبة الموجة الدافعة الهابطة التي بدأت في تشرين الثاني عام 2009. حالياً، يكوّن السعر في الموجة الخامسة الهابطة و التي تنهي الموجة الدافعة كاملة فيما السعر حالياً متمركز ما دون مستوى تصحيح 161.8%- تصحيح الموجة الأولى – و هذا يرجّح استمرارية الموجة الخامسة الهابطة وصولاً إلى مستويات قريبة من تصحيح 261.8%. التمركز ما دون المتوسط المتحرك 50 عند سعر 1.5170 سبب آخر لاعتقادنا بأن الموجة الخامسة لم تنتهي فيما التداول تحت مستوى 1.4985 يزيد التأكيد على استمرارها. مؤشرات العزم تبدي حالة من الانعطاف الصاعد، لكن هذا الانعطاف الصاعد ما لم يأخذ السعر إلى مستويات فوق 1.5170 المشار إليها أعلاه فالاتجاه الهابط قد يبقى مستمراً وصولاً إلى مستوى تصحيح 261.8% عند سعر 1.4145 و هو الهدف المقترح للموجة الهابطة بشكل إجمالي. لا نستبعد رؤية تصحيح صاعد، لكن التصحيح الصاعد قد يكسب السعر مزيداً من العزم الهابط لوصول الهدف المقترح.*

----------


## esmo

> *الانخفاض الذي شهده الزوج خلال الفترة الماضية هو في الأصل تابع لتركيبة الموجة الدافعة الهابطة التي بدأت في تشرين الثاني عام 2009. حالياً، يكوّن السعر في الموجة الخامسة الهابطة و التي تنهي الموجة الدافعة كاملة فيما السعر حالياً متمركز ما دون مستوى تصحيح 161.8%- تصحيح الموجة الأولى – و هذا يرجّح استمرارية الموجة الخامسة الهابطة وصولاً إلى مستويات قريبة من تصحيح 261.8%. التمركز ما دون المتوسط المتحرك 50 عند سعر 1.5170 سبب آخر لاعتقادنا بأن الموجة الخامسة لم تنتهي فيما التداول تحت مستوى 1.4985 يزيد التأكيد على استمرارها. مؤشرات العزم تبدي حالة من الانعطاف الصاعد، لكن هذا الانعطاف الصاعد ما لم يأخذ السعر إلى مستويات فوق 1.5170 المشار إليها أعلاه فالاتجاه الهابط قد يبقى مستمراً وصولاً إلى مستوى تصحيح 261.8% عند سعر 1.4145 و هو الهدف المقترح للموجة الهابطة بشكل إجمالي. لا نستبعد رؤية تصحيح صاعد، لكن التصحيح الصاعد قد يكسب السعر مزيداً من العزم الهابط لوصول الهدف المقترح.*

  

> 1.50 بالنسبة لي نقطة محورية للباوند لو كسرها هنتظره عند 1.52 و لو جاب 1.52 يبقى بالنسبة لي اتجاه الباوند بصفة عامة اصبح صعود

  اعتقد ان احنا كدة متفقين على الاقل من النقطة 1.5150 او 1.5170 اللي انت ذكرتها يعني هذه النقطة اجتيازها يكون الاتجاه تغير الى الصعود
صح ولا ايه؟؟

----------


## esmo

الخوف بالنسبة لي من دخول امريكا الساعة 3 فلو حصل هبوط قوي يبقى انا في الكازوزة انما لو حصل العكس يبقى اكيد انا مش في الكازوزة
نرى

----------


## esmo

ايه دة؟ محدش معبرني ليه
طيب اوك اوك اوك
انا مقمووووووص

----------


## amr eltabei

> اعتقد ان احنا كدة متفقين على الاقل من النقطة 1.5150 او 1.5170 اللي انت ذكرتها يعني هذه النقطة اجتيازها يكون الاتجاه تغير الى الصعود
> صح ولا ايه؟؟

 طبعا اغلاق يوم فوق المستوى دة يودية 1.5380 ياباشا تانى انا متفق معاك فى دة 
لاكن طول ماهوة تحت المستوى دة اعتقد الاتجاة جنوبى جنوبى لامحال والله اعلم

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه دة؟ محدش معبرني ليه
> طيب اوك اوك اوك
> انا مقمووووووص

  ههههههه انا معاك اهوة ياباشا والا منفعش لوحدى؟ :Cry Smile:

----------


## مذهله

ابيع ولا اشتري ايه رايكم

----------


## كينج

> ابيع ولا اشتري ايه رايكم

  هدجى

----------


## amr eltabei

:Teeth Smile:  

> هدجى

----------


## amr eltabei

الناس نامت كدة لية؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

يوسف جاى دلوقتى

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف جاى دلوقتى

 هههههههه
أبقى إعمل رفريش يا عماد

----------


## كينج

> هههههههه
> أبقى إعمل رفريش يا عماد

  كتبت وانا بكتب يالامعلش معرفتش اعمل حدق انهارده بكره يمكن اعرف هههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

> كتبت وانا بكتب يالامعلش معرفتش اعمل حدق انهارده بكره يمكن اعرف هههههههههه

 أنا لما رجعت البيت من شوية .. زعلت قوي
مش عشان لقيت الباوند فوق
لأ زعلت عشان حركة الباوند إللي حصلت دي أنا معرفتش أستفاد منها
بس الحمد لله خيرها في غيرها 
عموما أنا في إنتظار الباوند يكسر 1.4856 وهي متوسط أربع دعوم متمركزه في نفس المستويات
ترند هابط مكسور .. ترند صاعد متشكل على 4 ساعات ... دعم61 % إسبوعي ... دعم 38 % على 4 ساعات

----------


## كينج

انا مستنى 5050 للبيع مره ثالثه

----------


## yousefh

مش قولتلك يا إسمو اليورو إلى 1.2612 
تعرف اليورو ده
أنا عمري مادخلت فيه إلا لما زعلني
لكن طول ما انا بعيد عنه .. بحلله كويس
سبحان الله 
ما فيش بيني وبينه عمار

----------


## كينج

ايه قراتك للاسترلينى يايوسف انهارده

----------


## yousefh

> انا مستنى 5050 للبيع مره ثالثه

 ما تزعلنيش منك يا عماد وحاول تلتزم بإدارة رأس المال وما تتهورش
-----------------------
أنا حاسس إن بريطانيا في الفترة القادمة ممكن تعمل حركة غدر
خصوصا إنها رفضت مساعدة دول اليورو ... بالرغم من محاولات دول اليورو بالضغط عليها
----------------------
أعتقد إنها بتحاول تعمل إعادة تقييم وضعها على اليورو
برفع قيمة الإسترليني على اليورو

----------


## yousefh

حاليا في إنتظار إنتهاء مفعول الأخبار إللي أدت لرفعه بهذا الشكل
وبعد كده نقرر 
وعموما انا قلتلك تابع مع نقطة 1.4856
و إن شاء الله بكسرها ممكن نشوف 1.48 و 1.4770 خلال اليوم 
قول يارب

----------


## كينج

كسر ال 56 يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> كسر ال 56 يايوسف

 لأ يا عماد
الكسر بيبقه بإغلاق ساعة على الأقل

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## amr eltabei

> لأ يا عماد
> الكسر بيبقه بإغلاق ساعة على الأقل

  ويفضل 4 ساعات اويومى يبقى احسن اكيد

----------


## yousefh

> ويفضل 4 ساعات اويومى يبقى احسن اكيد

 طبعا
عشان كده قولت على الأقل .. ساعة

----------


## amr eltabei

> طبعا
> عشان كده قولت على الأقل .. ساعة

   :Good:  بألتوفيق

----------


## yousefh

> بألتوفيق

 للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

يوسف خلصت الاسترلينى العقد الثانى على خساره 20 نقطه وكسبت فى اليورو 50 نقطه مابقاش باقى الا واحد فقد فى الاسترلينى ايه رايك

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف خلصت الاسترلينى العقد الثانى على خساره 20 نقطه وكسبت فى اليورو 50 نقطه مابقاش باقى الا واحد فقد فى الاسترلينى ايه رايك

 سؤالي ليك ليه خلصت على خسارة
و عقد الإسترليني التاني من كام

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت

----------


## yousefh

إزيك يا إسمو ... إية الأخبار

----------


## كينج

> سؤالي ليك ليه خلصت على خسارة
> و عقد الإسترليني التاني من كام

  4764

----------


## esmo

الحمد لله
انا معنديش اي عملة دلوقتي
و بصراحة الشاشة فيها شغل بالهبل و انا اللي ناويه دلوقتي اي نزول هشتري و هعزز و اي صعود هبيع و هعزز و هتبقى هيصة

----------


## كينج

اللى مخلصه على خساره كنت واخده من سعر 4824 ممكن اخد تانى من مكان احسن دلوقتى هوسعره دلوقتى 4850

----------


## كينج

ازيك يااسموا

----------


## yousefh

> 1.4764

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ليه كده يا عماد
دا أنا كنت عشان خارج إمبارح ومش هتابع السوق
حطيت أوامر بيع من 1.4824 و 1.4940
لكن إنت كنت متابع الشاشة
المفروض كنت تدخل من أسعار أحسن من كده
عموما خيرها في غيرها

----------


## esmo

> ازيك يااسموا

  حبيبي

----------


## yousefh

> اللى مخلصه على خساره كنت واخده من سعر 4824 ممكن اخد تانى من مكان احسن دلوقتى هوسعره دلوقتى 4850

 لأ يا عماد ما تستعجلش بالبيع
ونصيحة مني
ما تدخلش بيع على أي عملة أثناء إنخفاضها 
وعموما طبعا الدخول يرجعلك

----------


## كينج

انا اساسآ كنت داخل من 4864 ولما كسب 140 نقطه خلصت ورحت واخد من السعر ده ووفرت 40 نقطه ومظبط ده على 30 نقطه مكسب لما اخلص من ده ان شاء الله اظبط تانى نفسى والله من اول مشوار نور الدين وانا كل شويه عمال اقول هاظبط نفسى المره اللى جايه واخرف كل مره فى حاجه شكل مش عارف اعمل ايه بس الحمد لله كل مره ربك بيسترها

----------


## yousefh

> انا اساسآ كنت داخل من 4864 ولما كسب 140 نقطه خلصت ورحت واخد من السعر ده ووفرت 40 نقطه ومظبط ده على 30 نقطه مكسب لما اخلص من ده ان شاء الله اظبط تانى نفسى والله من اول مشوار نور الدين وانا كل شويه عمال اقول هاظبط نفسى المره اللى جايه واخرف كل مره فى حاجه شكل مش عارف اعمل ايه بس الحمد لله كل مره ربك بيسترها

 ربنا يسترها معانا جميعا
وحاول يا عماد ما تجريش وراء السعر
حاول تحدد مناطق دخول وتنتظر السوق يجيلك لغاية عندك
مش إنت إللي تروحله 
بس طبعا من غير ما تبالغ في تقدير مناطق الدخول

----------


## كينج

كلامك صح يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الدهب وصل 1245

----------


## yousefh

يعني الجرام بقى 232.40 جنيه مصري
شكلنا كده مش هنعرف نتجوز  :Frown:

----------


## esmo

انا كنت برة و ما شفتش ايه الاحداث
عايز راي الاخوة و توقعاتهم ممكن؟؟؟
اكيد يوسف و عمرو و مدراو و عماد هيقولولي

----------


## esmo

ايه دة محدش معبرني؟
اوك اوك اوك
مقمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووص

----------


## yousefh

ما هو سؤالك غريب بارضوه يا إسمو  :Regular Smile: 
إنت جاي تسألنا عن توقعات في أخر اليوم

----------


## esmo

> ما هو سؤالك غريب بارضوه يا إسمو 
> إنت جاي تسألنا عن توقعات في أخر اليوم

  يعني هي الشاشة قفلت يعني يا يوسف؟ طول ما الشاشة شغالة يبقى فيه توقعات
الدنيا فتحت اليوم على هبوط اليورو و صعود الباوند و بعدين الاتنين صعدوا جامد و بعدين نزول جامد و بعدين ثبات
ممكن النهاردة يكون برضه فيه حركات قبل الاغلاق اليومي زي ما حصل امبارح

----------


## yousefh

طيب عند حق 
عموما هو أنا حاليا شايف إحتمال هبوط كبير في الباوند
بس مش عارف هيكون إمتى بالضبط

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله ياسموا اليورو يجيب 1.27 وياخد الاوردر بتاعى وينزل على طووووووووووووول 200 نقطه

----------


## كينج

> طيب عند حق 
> عموما هو أنا حاليا شايف إحتمال هبوط كبير في الباوند
> بس مش عارف هيكون إمتى بالضبط

  انهارده يايوسف وايه رايك فى الداو اوعى تقولى ايه هو الداو هو الداو جونز

----------


## كينج

هبوط كبير فى الباوند لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

> ان شاء الله ياسموا اليورو يجيب 1.27 وياخد الاوردر بتاعى وينزل على طووووووووووووول 200 نقطه

 شايف التوقعات
حلو يا عماد التوقع ده

----------


## yousefh

> هبوط كبير فى الباوند لحد سعر كام

 مقدرش أحدد بالضبط يا عماد
لازم أشوف إغلاق يومي عشان أقولك

----------


## esmo

انا هستنى نزلة كويسة اشتري و بالذات انجليزي

----------


## esmo

> شايف التوقعات
> حلو يا عماد التوقع ده

  دي مش توقعات دي امنيات ربنا يحققهالك يا عمدة و اقولك ابعتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## esmo

الداو عالي و الدولار كمان هي حرب دايرة بصراحة

----------


## yousefh

> الداو عالي و الدولار كمان هي حرب دايرة بصراحة

 ربنا يخرجنا منها على خير
مش مهم الداو المهم الدولار يعيش

----------


## esmo

> ربنا يخرجنا منها على خير
> مش مهم الداو المهم الدولار يعيش

  يبقى انت عندك صفقات بيع يا حاج ههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## yousefh

> يبقى انت عندك صفقات بيع يا حاج ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكرمك

 أيوة يا إسمو
أومال أنا بقول إية من الصبح
عندي بيع من 1.4940 ومن 1.4824

----------


## esmo

> أيوة يا إسمو
> أومال أنا بقول إية من الصبح
> عندي بيع من 1.4940 ومن 1.4824

  مفتري و الله
1.4940 ممتازة بس 1.4824 يبقى قلبك ميت بجد دي تقريبا اللو لغاية دلوقتي
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

أنا إمبارح كنت شبه مسافر ورجعت النهاردة
وكنت حاطط أوامر بيع معلقة من 1.4824 و 1.4940 
عشان أضمن أن الأوامر تتفعل
وبعدين مكنتش أعرف إن الباوند كان هيرتفع كده مع موضوع مباحثات التحالف

----------


## كينج

الهدف ايه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

ما أنا قلتلك يا عماد 
مقدرش أحدد بالضبط إلا لما أشوف إغلاق يومي

----------


## esmo

> أنا إمبارح كنت شبه مسافر ورجعت النهاردة
> وكنت حاطط أوامر بيع معلقة من 1.4824 و 1.4940 
> عشان أضمن أن الأوامر تتفعل
> وبعدين مكنتش أعرف إن الباوند كان هيرتفع كده مع موضوع مباحثات التحالف

  ااااه فهمت انت لو كنت موجود ساعتها كان قلبك وقع في رجليك كان صعود جنوني فعلا جاب 1.5050 الحركات اليومين دول بالـ 300 - 400 نقطة جنان رسمي بس هتيجي نقطة معينة و الاتجاه العام ياخد مجراه و انا و من تجارب شايف ان اليورو و الباوند يوجد لديهما مناطق محذورة في الهبوط فقط يعني لهم حدود معينة ليهبطوا اليها و لا يمكن و لا يجوز لهما تجاوزها نزولا انما ليس لهم نقاط محذورة في الصعود يعني مثلا في مصر و عن خبرة ممكن اليورو يكون اقل سعر ليه 6 جنيه و لا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال انه يكسر الـ 6 جنيه لتحت و لكنه ممكن يبقى بـ 9 جنيه او اكثر في الصعود كذلك الانجليزي استحالة يبقى بـ 6 جنيه و لكن المجال مفتوح امامه ليكون بـ 12 او 13 جنيه

----------


## yousefh

خبر الموازنة العامة الفدرالية للدولار بعد دقيقتين

----------


## كينج

يوسف انا مظبط يخلص على 4731 اخليه على التظبيط والا اخليه مفتوح

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف انا مظبط يخلص على 4731 اخليه على التظبيط والا اخليه مفتوح

 انا قبل كده قولتلك يا عماد .. إنت حر في تحديد هدفك 
بس عموما سيبه ذي ما هو
وسعتها نبقى نشوف الوضع

----------


## كينج

انا قصدى لو كان هايكمل غطس نخلينا معاه بس اوعى تقول ل اسموا ياحسن منفضنى اول باول

----------


## amr eltabei

> مفتري و الله
> 1.4940 ممتازة بس 1.4824 يبقى قلبك ميت بجد دي تقريبا اللو لغاية دلوقتي
> ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

   السلام عليكم جميعا لا ياباشا دة كان سعر حلو للتصحيح لولا غباوة الاسترلينى فى الطلعة اللى ملهاش لازمة انهاردة بس الحمد لله جات مصلحة بردة  :013:

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم جميعا لا ياباشا دة كان سعر حلو للتصحيح لولا غباوة الاسترلينى فى الطلعة اللى ملهاش لازمة انهاردة بس الحمد لله جات مصلحة بردة

 تمام كده 
الراجل ده فاهمني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

هي كانت ناقصة تيجي الموازنة الفيدرالية سالبة كمان
إيه الغلاسة دي 
هي إللي وقفت سقوط الباوند

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم جميعا لا ياباشا دة كان سعر حلو للتصحيح لولا غباوة الاسترلينى فى الطلعة اللى ملهاش لازمة انهاردة بس الحمد لله جات مصلحة بردة

  ايوووووووووووة انت كدة قربت مني اوي
اهه انا بقى شغلتي الاساسية هي استغلال غباوة العملة لما تصحح او ترتد بيبقى فيها بالنسبة لي مصالح عالية جدا تمام كدة
انا بقى و لله الحمد متألق فى الشمشمة على الارتدادات الجامدة دي

----------


## amr eltabei

> هي كانت ناقصة تيجي الموازنة الفيدرالية سالبة كمان
> إيه الغلاسة دي 
> هي إللي وقفت سقوط الباوند

  متقلقش ياريس والا يهمك هينزل يعنى هينزل غصب عنة مش بمزاجة وهينزل نزلة حلوة اوى ان شاء الله اول يارب :Boxing:

----------


## yousefh

> متقلقش ياريس والا يهمك هينزل يعنى هينزل غصب عنة مش بمزاجة وهينزل نزلة حلوة اوى ان شاء الله اول يارب

 إن شاء الله

----------


## esmo

> متقلقش ياريس والا يهمك هينزل يعنى هينزل غصب عنة مش بمزاجة وهينزل نزلة حلوة اوى ان شاء الله اول يارب

  تتوقع لغاية كام يا عمرو؟؟ يورو و انجليزي

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايوووووووووووة انت كدة قربت مني اوي
> اهه انا بقى شغلتي الاساسية هي استغلال غباوة العملة لما تصحح او ترتد بيبقى فيها بالنسبة لي مصالح عالية جدا تمام كدة
> انا بقى و لله الحمد متألق فى الشمشمة على الارتدادات الجامدة دي

  صياد يعنى ماشى ياريس ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا ان شاء الله بس خد بالك فية نزلات ملهاش ردات سريعة بتبقى غطسة ملهاش قبة ممكن تحصل ربنا يبعدك عنها يا اسمو :013:

----------


## amr eltabei

> تتوقع لغاية كام يا عمرو؟؟ يورو و انجليزي

 الاسترلينى ممكن الاسبوع دة لغاية 1.4640 واليورو لغاية 1.2460 والله اعلم ياباشا

----------


## esmo

> صياد يعنى ماشى ياريس ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا ان شاء الله بس خد بالك فية نزلات ملهاش ردات سريعة بتبقى غطسة ملهاش قبة ممكن تحصل ربنا يبعدك عنها يا اسمو

  حبيبي و الله شكرا ع النصيحة
بس انا مقتنع ان التاريخ لازم يعيد نفسه الاسعار دوارة و مهما بعدت لزما و لابد و حتما ترجع لنفس الارقام تاني
دة حتى انت لما بتحلل بتعتمد على القاعدة دي
يعني لو انا اشتريت و الدنيا نزات فاشتريت تاني قامت نازلة و هكذا كذا مرة تاكد ان اعلى سعر اشتريت بيه لازم هييجي بتعتمد بقى على طول النفس و راس المال
انا بقى لو حصل معايا كدة بركن العمليات دي خالص لما سعرها ييجي و بشتغل عمليات تانية اكسب منها و هكذا لذلك يبان اني متهور و بعمل عمليات كتير بس دة مش حقيقي انا ممكن اركن كذا عملية و اخش على جديده يعني بساير الشاشة

----------


## كينج

الدهب 1248   :Loly:

----------


## esmo

> الاسترلينى ممكن الاسبوع دة لغاية 1.4640 واليورو لغاية 1.2460 والله اعلم ياباشا

  الانجليزي من رايي ممكن يعمل كدة انما اليورو مستبعدة تماما بالنسبة لي و ممكن اراهنك عليها (طبعا مش تحدي بروح رياضية) و مجرد كسر الـ 1.25 لتحت اراها مستحيلة
تراهن بروح رياضية و اخوة؟؟

----------


## كينج

> الانجليزي من رايي ممكن يعمل كدة انما اليورو مستبعدة تماما بالنسبة لي و ممكن اراهنك عليها (طبعا مش تحدي بروح رياضية) و مجرد كسر الـ 1.25 لتحت اراها مستحيلة
> تراهن بروح رياضية و اخوة؟؟

  انا ارهنك يااسموا انو مستحيل يكسر 1.25

----------


## yousefh

ليه يا إسمو 
1.25 مش بعيدة على اليورو
ووصلها قبل كده أكتر من مرة
و أخرها شهر أكتوبر 2008 ومن قبلها كتير

----------


## amr eltabei

> حبيبي و الله شكرا ع النصيحة
> بس انا مقتنع ان التاريخ لازم يعيد نفسه الاسعار دوارة و مهما بعدت لزما و لابد و حتما ترجع لنفس الارقام تاني
> دة حتى انت لما بتحلل بتعتمد على القاعدة دي
> يعني لو انا اشتريت و الدنيا نزات فاشتريت تاني قامت نازلة و هكذا كذا مرة تاكد ان اعلى سعر اشتريت بيه لازم هييجي بتعتمد بقى على طول النفس و راس المال
> انا بقى لو حصل معايا كدة بركن العمليات دي خالص لما سعرها ييجي و بشتغل عمليات تانية اكسب منها و هكذا لذلك يبان اني متهور و بعمل عمليات كتير بس دة مش حقيقي انا ممكن اركن كذا عملية و اخش على جديده يعني بساير الشاشة

  تمام ياباشا ودة نفس اسلوبى تقريبا بردة  :Good:

----------


## كينج

خد يااسموا مليار تحت الحساب

----------


## esmo

> انا ارهنك يااسموا انو مستحيل يكسر 1.25

  ما انا بقول كدة مستحيل يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت يعني مش هيجيب 1.2499  

> ليه يا إسمو 
> 1.25 مش بعيدة على اليورو
> ووصلها قبل كده أكتر من مرة
> و أخرها شهر أكتوبر 2008 ومن قبلها كتير

  انا بتكلم ع الاغلاق الاسبوعي و عمرو كان بيتكلم ع الاغلاق الاسبوعي انا مش بقول مستحيل يكسرها خالص بس مستحيل يكسرها قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعي

----------


## كينج

[quote=esmo;1670448]ما انا بقول كدة مستحيل يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت يعني مش هيجيب 1.2499 
بتتهرب يااسموااااااااااااااا

----------


## esmo

بص اهه عمرو اهه هرب من الرهان
يا عماد انت هتراهن بكام لما يكون المليار تحت الحساب ابعتلي 100 دولار بس و انا احل عنك خالص و اريحكم
بس انا عارف اني لو مشيت هتفتقدوني ما انتوا بتحبوني زي ما بحبكم

----------


## amr eltabei

> الانجليزي من رايي ممكن يعمل كدة انما اليورو مستبعدة تماما بالنسبة لي و ممكن اراهنك عليها (طبعا مش تحدي بروح رياضية) و مجرد كسر الـ 1.25 لتحت اراها مستحيلة
> تراهن بروح رياضية و اخوة؟؟

  هههههههه كفاية شغالين مراهنات على الشاشة كل يوم سيب الشاشة تقول هية عايزة تروح فين مع العلم انى سايب اليورو دلوقتى خالص معنديش والا اوردر فية وشغال استرلينى وبس
ملحوظة ياباشا الشاشة علمتنى انى اشيل كلمة مستبعد ومستحيل  من قاموسى خالص
الفوركس مفهوش الكلمات دة خالص هسيبك شوية كدة وهروح مشوار وارجع نكمل كلامنا يا ايسمو بألحق اسمك اية الحقيقى؟ :Teeth Smile:

----------


## esmo

[quote=كينج;1670452] 

> ما انا بقول كدة مستحيل يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت يعني مش هيجيب 1.2499 
> بتتهرب يااسموااااااااااااااا

  هو لامؤاخذة انت هتراهن على ايه يعني اليورو من وجهة نظرك ممكن يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت ولا لأ؟

----------


## كينج

> بص اهه عمرو اهه هرب من الرهان
> يا عماد انت هتراهن بكام لما يكون المليار تحت الحساب ابعتلي 100 دولار بس و انا احل عنك خالص و اريحكم
> بس انا عارف اني لو مشيت هتفتقدوني ما انتوا بتحبوني زي ما بحبكم

  هاتروح فين يااسموا بعد مااسسنا هذا الموضوع العريق انا وانت هاتسيبنى فى وسط الطريق   :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

[quote=esmo;1670460] 

> هو لامؤاخذة انت هتراهن على ايه يعني اليورو من وجهة نظرك ممكن يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت ولا لأ؟

  اليورو مش ممكن يكسر 1.25 يااسموا هههههههههههه اصل انا عاوز اكسب وخلاص

----------


## esmo

> هههههههه كفاية شغالين مراهنات على الشاشة كل يوم سيب الشاشة تقول هية عايزة تروح فين مع العلم انى سايب اليورو دلوقتى خالص معنديش والا اوردر فية وشغال استرلينى وبس
> ملحوظة ياباشا الشاشة علمتنى انى اشيل كلمة مستبعد ومستحيل من قاموسى خالص
> الفوركس مفهوش الكلمات دة خالص هسيبك شوية كدة وهروح مشوار وارجع نكمل كلامنا يا ايسمو بألحق اسمك اية الحقيقى؟

  انا كمان الحمد لله نجحت في شعللة الورشة و دي حاجة كويسة
اروح بقى اريح شوية لغاية بكرة ان شاء الله
انا ناوي بصراحة من بكرة اخش بافترا لغاية الاغلاق الاسبوعي شرا و بيع و شرا و بيع و اللي تظبط اخلصها و اللي ما تظبطش استنى عليها المهم اخلص العمليات كلها قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعي

----------


## esmo

انا عماد هيجنني اراهنك ازاي و انت رايك زي رايي؟؟؟
جننتني
انت عايز تلم دولارات و خلاص
ارحم

----------


## كينج

> انا عماد هيجنني اراهنك ازاي و انت رايك زي رايي؟؟؟
> جننتني
> انت عايز تلم دولارات و خلاص
> ارحم

  انت بتاخد وبس عاوزين نضحك عليك مره واحده بس ابعت

----------


## كينج

يوسسسسسسسسسف مستنيك عند الاغلاق

----------


## yousefh

أقول لكم تصبحوا على خير
عشان معدتش قادر
أنا راجع من السفر على التداول والورشة
هروح أنااااااااااااااااا 
خخخخخخخ

----------


## كينج

طب لو اغلق على ايه اعمل ايه

----------


## yousefh

عماد
دي أهداف إختار منها إللي يريحك
1.4770
1.4720
1.4640
1.4580

----------


## yousefh

ولما نتقابل بكره
أقولك هدف اليوم

----------


## كينج

> عماد
> دي أهداف إختار منها إللي يريحك
> 1.4770
> 1.4720
> 1.4640
> 1.4580

  شكرآ يايوسف احلام سعيده

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

السلام عليكم 
معلش كنت مسافر يومين ولسه راجع من شوية 
قولت امسى الاول على الناس المفضفضين 
ولو حد موجود يا ريت يقولى رايه فى اليورو ايه خاصة ان غدا بداية امداد اليونان بالمساعدات
لانه مزغلل فى عينى من ساعة ما رجعت

----------


## كينج

نور الدين قال متاح بيع اليورو من هنا بس 1.27 من كام ساعه كان مناسب جدآ

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

والله يا كينج انا عينى مزغللة عليه شراء الاول 
يلا نتوكل على الله ها معايا بعقد صغير

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم 
أنا بصراحة مش مرتاح للباوند
شكله كده هيعمل تصحيح

----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا رجالة فى حد صاحي ولا ايه

----------


## esmo

> هاتروح فين يااسموا بعد مااسسنا هذا الموضوع العريق انا وانت هاتسيبنى فى وسط الطريق

  تصدق الدمعة فررررت من عيني هههههههههههههههه  

> السلام عليكم 
> معلش كنت مسافر يومين ولسه راجع من شوية 
> قولت امسى الاول على الناس المفضفضين 
> ولو حد موجود يا ريت يقولى رايه فى اليورو ايه خاصة ان غدا بداية امداد اليونان بالمساعدات
> لانه مزغلل فى عينى من ساعة ما رجعت

  حمد الله ع السلامة يا ابو احمد و الله ليك وحشة المكان كان مضلم بجد حقيقي كنت قلقان عليك الحمد لله و حمد الله ع السلامة

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم
اية الدنيا نايمة والا اية؟
فين الرجالة؟

----------


## كينج

بعد ماكنت كسبان فى الاسترلينى 10 نقاط دلوقتى خسران 21 نقطه حد يتوقع هبوط الاسترلينى الى 4721 علشان اكون كسبان 40 نقطه

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم
> اية الدنيا نايمة والا اية؟
> فين الرجالة؟

  احم احم نحن هنا
من امبارح كنت سخن اوي ع البيع و الشراء بس بصراحة خايف انفذ اي عملية شامم ريحة خيانة بمعنى الكلمة هتحصل ممكن لفووووووووووووووووووووق و ممكن لتحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
اول مرة اتردد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yousefh

صباح الخير على الجميع 
أما بالنسبة ليك يا عماد
أنا دخلت الفجر وقلت إننا ممكن نشوف تصحيح في الباوند
ما دخلتش بيع ليه في التصحيح يا عماد 
يعني الباوند يجيب 1.4920 وما تدخلش بيع يا راجل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> احم احم نحن هنا
> من امبارح كنت سخن اوي ع البيع و الشراء بس بصراحة خايف انفذ اي عملية شامم ريحة خيانة بمعنى الكلمة هتحصل ممكن لفووووووووووووووووووووق و ممكن لتحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> اول مرة اتردد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ازيك ياايسمو عامل اية طيب متردد خليك برة السوق مش هيطير ياباشا لغاية نتلاقى فرصة وتخش ان شاء الله مع العلم احنا كنا متفقين اغلاق تحت مستوى 1.4880 بيع للاسترلينى صح :013:

----------


## كينج

خفت من 5130 يايوسف

----------


## esmo

> ازيك ياايسمو عامل اية طيب متردد خليك برة السوق مش هيطير ياباشا لغاية نتلاقى فرصة وتخش ان شاء الله مع العلم احنا كنا متفقين اغلاق تحت مستوى 1.4880 بيع للاسترلينى صح

  بصراحة مش فاكر بس اللي فاكره هي نقطة 1.5150 هي الفاصلة في تحديد الاتجاه العام صعود او هبوط
بصراحة انا ايديا بتاكلني ع الانجليزي همووووت و اشتري

----------


## yousefh

> بصراحة مش فاكر بس اللي فاكره هي نقطة 1.5150 هي الفاصلة في تحديد الاتجاه العام صعود او هبوط
> بصراحة انا ايديا بتاكلني ع الانجليزي همووووت و اشتري

 حاول تمسك نفسك يا إسمو
لإن ممكن الباوند يكسر 1.4718 المرة دي
وخصوصا إن المرة دي الهبوط بدأ في فترة أوروبا

----------


## esmo

> حاول تمسك نفسك يا إسمو
> لإن ممكن الباوند يكسر 1.4718 المرة دي
> وخصوصا إن المرة دي الهبوط بدأ في فترة أوروبا

  شكرا ع النصيحة يا جو يا عسل بس بعد ايه؟؟
انا اشتريت خلاص من 1.4780 لان البنك بيزود 10 نقط انت عارف

----------


## yousefh

وبعدين خد بالك إحنا كده نعتبر رجعنا لنفس اليوم إللي كان فيه مباحثات التحالف
وهي كانت السبب في توقف الهبوط 
بريطانيا هتجيب منين مباحثات تحالف تاني عشان تنقذها
وخصوصا إن الميزان التجاري اليوم جاء بأسوء من المتوقع

----------


## yousefh

> شكرا ع النصيحة يا جو يا عسل بس بعد ايه؟؟
> انا اشتريت خلاص من 1.4780 لان البنك بيزود 10 نقط انت عارف

 ربنا يسترها مع الجميع

----------


## كينج

فعلآ يايوسف متوقع هبوط الباوند جامد خصوصآ بعد خبر الميزان التجارى السلبى جدآ

----------


## كينج

> شكرا ع النصيحة يا جو يا عسل بس بعد ايه؟؟
> انا اشتريت خلاص من 1.4780 لان البنك بيزود 10 نقط انت عارف

  بنك ايه و10 نقاط ايه يااسموا

----------


## yousefh

> بنك ايه و10 نقاط ايه يااسموا

 ملاكش دعوة
دي حاجة بيني وبين إسمو
ههههههههه

----------


## esmo

> ملاكش دعوة
> دي حاجة بيني وبين إسمو
> ههههههههه

  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## esmo

الشارت دة منين يا عمرو

----------


## esmo

انا شايف اليورو له ميول شمالية و الانجليزي مترقب

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

> الشارت دة منين يا عمرو

 ههههههه من الاب توب بتاعى ياباشا :Big Grin:

----------


## esmo

> ههههههه من الاب توب بتاعى ياباشا

  و الله؟؟ نورت المحكمة

----------


## كينج

انا خلصت يايوسف على مكسب 15 نقطه الحساب ادبل نص تدبيله وحته دلوقتى ماعنديش اى اوردرات

----------


## esmo

> انا خلصت يايوسف على مكسب 15 نقطه الحساب ادبل نص تدبيله وحته دلوقتى ماعنديش اى اوردرات

  انت يا ابني انت ايه؟؟
ما تبعت هو انا لازم اقول؟؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> و الله؟؟ نورت المحكمة

 الله ينور مقدارك بس اية موضوع المحكمة دة لغة جديدة شكلها كدة معدتش عليا   :Emoticon1:

----------


## كينج

> انت يا ابني انت ايه؟؟
> ما تبعت هو انا لازم اقول؟؟

  عديها المرادى اصلى مزنوق فى الفلوس خليها عليك المرادى

----------


## esmo

> الله ينور مقدارك بس اية موضوع المحكمة دة لغة جديدة شكلها كدة معدتش عليا

  اوك اوك ع النوتة يعني اوك  

> عديها المرادى اصلى مزنوق فى الفلوس خليها عليك المرادى

  في اوروبا و الدول المتقدمة لما واحد يقول للتاني نورت المحكمة (بس بالانجليزي طبعا) يبقى معناها انه بيهزر معاه
قاله عايز تضيف حاجة قاله ايوة قاله ايه هي قاله رقاصة و بترقص فقام قايله الجملة دي
نورت المحكمة (مسرحية شاهد ما شفش حاجة)

----------


## esmo

نغلوش بقى
الانجليزي بس يجيب 1.48 و لو جابها هطمع في كمان 10 نقط بس

----------


## amr eltabei

> اوك اوك ع النوتة يعني اوك 
> في اوروبا و الدول المتقدمة لما واحد يقول للتاني نورت المحكمة (بس بالانجليزي طبعا) يبقى معناها انه بيهزر معاه
> قاله عايز تضيف حاجة قاله ايوة قاله ايه هي قاله رقاصة و بترقص فقام قايله الجملة دي
> نورت المحكمة (مسرحية شاهد ما شفش حاجة)

   هههههههه الله يجازى شطانك يا اخى عدت عليا دة المهم خد بالك من الاسترلينى وحذارى من
شراء اليورو البيع سيد الموقف ولسة فية نزول تانى دة وجهة نظرى والله اعلى واعلم :013:

----------


## amr eltabei

> نغلوش بقى
> الانجليزي بس يجيب 1.48 و لو جابها هطمع في كمان 10 نقط بس

 ان شاء الله يجيب 4840 كمان انا مستنية تانى من عندها قبل الانتحار :Boxing:

----------


## esmo

> هههههههه الله يجازى شطانك يا اخى عدت عليا دة المهم خد بالك من الاسترلينى وحذارى من
> شراء اليورو البيع سيد الموقف ولسة فية نزول تانى دة وجهة نظرى والله اعلى واعلم

  انا كان عندي شهية شراء غريبة اليوم للباوند و حصلت و خلاص مع اني مكنتش مقتنع انا ممكن اكسب اي حاجة منها و خلاص و لو طولت هقفل على خسارة بسيطة و الحمد لله على كل شيئ

----------


## كينج

انت فاتح حساب فى  شركه ايه يااسموا

----------


## yousefh

> انت فاتح حساب فى شركه ايه يااسموا

 شركة أبو حنان بروكرز

----------


## esmo

> شركة أبو حنان بروكرز

  يا ابني اهدى شوية هههههههههههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا كان عندي شهية شراء غريبة اليوم للباوند و حصلت و خلاص مع اني مكنتش مقتنع انا ممكن اكسب اي حاجة منها و خلاص و لو طولت هقفل على خسارة بسيطة و الحمد لله على كل شيئ

 والله يا صحبى انا ليا وجهة نظر فى الموضوع دة انت اشتريت خلاص طيب ممكن يرجع ل 1.4840 ليختبر المستوى دة لاخر مرة ممكن تهدج من هناك رغم انى مبحبش الهدج والا الاستوب لوز خالص خالص وعينك على المستوى الاهم من وجهة نظرى وهوة 1.4880 والله قرر يتغابى ويطلع 
هيروح تانى للهاى تقفل الباى وتبقى كسبت قرر يحترم نفسة ويرجع للاتجاة الصح بتاعة تبقى بيعت من حتة حلوة وتكسب بردة بس الصبر على البيع ودة وجهة نظرى تحتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب والله اعلى واعلم اية رايك؟ :Boxing:

----------


## esmo

حد يراهني على الصعود؟؟؟

----------


## yousefh

> حد يراهني على الصعود؟؟؟

 لأ
ممكن صعود تصحيحي
بس أعتقد يكون صعب من غير ما يختبر 1.4718 مرة أخرى

----------


## esmo

> والله يا صحبى انا ليا وجهة نظر فى الموضوع دة انت اشتريت خلاص طيب ممكن يرجع ل 1.4840 ليختبر المستوى دة لاخر مرة ممكن تهدج من هناك رغم انى مبحبش الهدج والا الاستوب لوز خالص خالص وعينك على المستوى الاهم من وجهة نظرى وهوة 1.4880 والله قرر يتغابى ويطلع 
> هيروح تانى للهاى تقفل الباى وتبقى كسبت قرر يحترم نفسة ويرجع للاتجاة الصح بتاعة تبقى بيعت من حتة حلوة وتكسب بردة بس الصبر على البيع ودة وجهة نظرى تحتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب والله اعلى واعلم اية رايك؟

  انا ممكن اعشتغل هيدج فعلا بس بغرض اكسب من العمليتين
انا لما قريت شوية حاجات توقعي الان صعود و طمعت في الاوردر دة
الاخبار كلها مع اليورو و الباوند

----------


## esmo

يا جو انا ما يهمنيش اذا كان تصحيح ولا اتجاه دلوقتي
انا مقتنع ان الاتجاه فعلا جنوبي بس الحركات سواء تصحيحية او اتجاه عنيفة فعلا بالـ 200  300  نقطة
و انا مقتنع انه لو جاب 1.5150 يتحول اتجاهه للصعود فعلا و دة سهل يجيبها 400 نقطة مش بعيدة
اللي يضايق ان الحركات مافيهاش تناغم يعني فيه حاجة غريبة في الشاشة الدهب في ناحية و اليورو و الباوند في ناحية و حتى الين في ناحية التناغم مفقود يا راجل دة حتى الداو و الدولار اندكس ممكن يمشو الاتنين مع بعض في الصعود و الهبوط
ازمة اوروبا بهدلت الدنيا بجد

----------


## yousefh

أنا عن نفسي خلصت في تلات عقود بيع عند 1.4750
ومعنديش عمليات مفتوحة حاليا 
ومجهز أمر بيع معلق من 1.4809
وربنا يكرم

----------


## amr eltabei

> لأ
> ممكن صعود تصحيحي
> بس أعتقد يكون صعب من غير ما يختبر 1.4718 مرة أخرى

  :Good:  شكل ايسمو معاة فلوس عايز يفرتكها من امبارح وعايز حد يراهنة  :Big Grin:  الرهان حرام ياباشا
الشاشة بيننا وبينك يوسف يهمنى رايك فى نقطة التصحيح للاسترلينى ممكن تحددها حسب رؤيتك :016:

----------


## esmo

الاحداث اراها في مصلحة اليورو
و اخبار النهاردة اللي باقية نتائجها هتكون ضد الدولار
و حتى الاحاديث بتاعة الناس المهمة زي برنانكي مثلا مش هتكون في صالح الدولار
انا منتظر صعود حقيقي

----------


## yousefh

> يا جو انا ما يهمنيش اذا كان تصحيح ولا اتجاه دلوقتي
> انا مقتنع ان الاتجاه فعلا جنوبي بس الحركات سواء تصحيحية او اتجاه عنيفة فعلا بالـ 200 300 نقطة
> و انا مقتنع انه لو جاب 1.5150 يتحول اتجاهه للصعود فعلا و دة سهل يجيبها 400 نقطة مش بعيدة
> اللي يضايق ان الحركات مافيهاش تناغم يعني فيه حاجة غريبة في الشاشة الدهب في ناحية و اليورو و الباوند في ناحية و حتى الين في ناحية التناغم مفقود يا راجل دة حتى الداو و الدولار اندكس ممكن يمشو الاتنين مع بعض في الصعود و الهبوط
> ازمة اوروبا بهدلت الدنيا بجد

 فعلا كلامك صح
و أنا متعود أحلل يورو وفرنك و أسترالي وين 
قبل ما أحلل الباوند وطلع عمليات خلاصة على الباوند
بس بقالنا فترة الدنيا ماشية غلط 
لكن انا بصراحة حاليا بتعامل مع السوق بحذر
بعد موقعة الـ 500 نقطة
إللي خسرتهم يوم إنخفاض الباوند 
وربنا يسترها معانا دنيا و اخرة

----------


## esmo

الرهان حرام لو بيتطبق فعليا انما دي بس للتسخين

----------


## esmo

> فعلا كلامك صح
> و أنا متعود أحلل يورو وفرنك و أسترالي وين 
> قبل ما أحلل الباوند وطلع عمليات خلاصة على الباوند
> بس بقالنا فترة الدنيا ماشية غلط 
> لكن انا بصراحة حاليا بتعامل مع السوق بحذر
> بعد موقعة الـ 500 نقطة
> إللي خسرتهم يوم إنخفاض الباوند 
> وربنا يسترها معانا دنيا و اخرة

  تمام كدة السوق عايز حذر جامد جدا اليومين دول لغاية ما يرجع يتظبط

----------


## amr eltabei

> الرهان حرام لو بيتطبق فعليا انما دي بس للتسخين

 ياباشا انا بهزر السوق سخن من بدرى وقرب يغلى كمان وربك كريم ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## esmo

ها ايه رايكم؟
اشتري يورو؟؟

----------


## yousefh

> شكل ايسمو معاة فلوس عايز يفرتكها من امبارح وعايز حد يراهنة  الرهان حرام ياباشا
> الشاشة بيننا وبينك يوسف يهمنى رايك فى نقطة التصحيح للاسترلينى ممكن تحددها حسب رؤيتك

 ذكرتها أخي الكريم  

> أنا عن نفسي خلصت في تلات عقود بيع عند 1.4750
> ومعنديش عمليات مفتوحة حاليا 
> ومجهز أمر بيع معلق من 1.4809
> وربنا يكرم

----------


## esmo

> ياباشا انا بهزر السوق سخن من بدرى وقرب يغلى كمان وربك كريم ان شاء الله

  ما انا كمان بهزر
بس انا مش بسخن السوق انا بسخن الورشة
تراهن اني اسخن الورشة؟؟؟
خلي بالك انا النهاردة مزاجي عالي

----------


## amr eltabei

> ها ايه رايكم؟
> اشتري يورو؟؟

 انت عايز الحق هوة شراء بترجت 50 نقطة فقط ودة للتصحيح فقط ودة مغامرة جامدة اوى

----------


## esmo

> ها ايه رايكم؟
> اشتري يورو؟؟

 الدنيا بتطلعععععععععع  :AA:  :AA:  :AA: 
ههههههههههههههههه  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## amr eltabei

> ذكرتها أخي الكريم

 وصل الرد بس كنت بكتب المشاركة وبعدين شفتها شكرا يا يوسف :015:

----------


## yousefh

> وصل الرد بس كنت بكتب المشاركة وبعدين شفتها شكرا يا يوسف

 العفو يا عمرو

----------


## yousefh

وبالنسبة لليورو يا إسمو 
أعتقد إنه عنده 1.2455 لازم يزورها

----------


## amr eltabei

> ما انا كمان بهزر
> بس انا مش بسخن السوق انا بسخن الورشة
> تراهن اني اسخن الورشة؟؟؟
> خلي بالك انا النهاردة مزاجي عالي

 طبعا ياباشا تكسب فى دة لانى عارف انا ممكن تسخن الورشة جامد جدا وربنا يخلى مزاجك عالى على طول ويكرمنا جميعا ويارب يكون نقاشنا دة يفيد اخوانا فى الورشة الجميلة دة بأذن الله :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

يوسف انا ظبط على 1.48 ايه رايك

----------


## amr eltabei

> يوسف انا ظبط على 1.48 ايه رايك

 ازيك يا عماد فينك مختفى لية ياباشا طمنى عليك عامل اية فى السوق انهاردة :016:

----------


## كينج

> ازيك يا عماد فينك مختفى لية ياباشا طمنى عليك عامل اية فى السوق انهاردة

  انا موجود من الصبح انت اللى فين ههههههههههه الحمد لله يوم مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## كينج

فينك يايوسف على ماانت ترد هايكون خد الاوردر

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف انا ظبط على 1.48 ايه رايك

 حلو يا عماد
بس خد بالك أنا محدد 1.4809 ودي أقل نقطة ممكن يوصلها في التصحيح
يعني ممكن يزيد عنها 
بس أنا هدخل منها عشان أبقى في المضمون

----------


## yousefh

> فينك يايوسف على ماانت ترد هايكون خد الاوردر

 أسف . كنت مشغول شوية

----------


## كينج

انا ظبط 1.4810 وخلاص بقى

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

يوسف اليورو ممكن يصحح لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد 1.2636 
والله أعلم

----------


## كينج

يظهر الفرصه راحت يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> يظهر الفرصه راحت يايوسف

 مش مشكلة يا عماد .. إن شاء الله الفرص الجاية كتير 
بس عموما لغاية دلوقتي ما تعتبرش راحت
وحتى لو راحت
يبقى الأفضل الإنتظار للتصحيح القادم
وما تدخلش أثناء الهبوط ذي ما قلت لك قبل كده

----------


## yousefh

ننتظر دخول سوق الاسهم الأمريكية
بعد ساعة ونشوف الدنيا ماشية إزاي

----------


## كينج

داهو خلاص على وشك يجيب الهدف

----------


## amr eltabei

> مش مشكلة يا عماد .. إن شاء الله الفرص الجاية كتير 
> بس عموما لغاية دلوقتي ما تعتبرش راحت
> وحتى لو راحت
> يبقى الأفضل الإنتظار للتصحيح القادم
> وما تدخلش أثناء الهبوط ذي ما قلت لك قبل كده

 تمام :Good:

----------


## كينج

موظف بنك باركليز اتصل بيه دلوقتى بيسئلنى على بياناتى الاسم بالكامل رقم البطاقه العنوان وبعد كده قال انت تبع قسم الدقى بيسئل ليه على البينات ديه ماحدش يعرف

----------


## yousefh

> داهو خلاص على وشك يجيب الهدف

 خد بالك إن الهدف ده سبق ووصله قبل كده
وحاليا يعتبر دعم

----------


## yousefh

> موظف بنك باركليز اتصل بيه دلوقتى بيسئلنى على بياناتى الاسم بالكامل رقم البطاقه العنوان وبعد كده قال انت تبع قسم الدقى بيسئل ليه على البينات ديه ماحدش يعرف

 طيب ما سألتهوش ليه قبل ما تديله بياناتك
إفرض يا أخي إنه مش تبع البنك أصلا

----------


## كينج

بيقول تحديث بينات وبعديآ هو هايعرف منين انى فاتح فى البنك باركليز

----------


## yousefh

هات رقم خدمة العملاء من الدليل
و إتصل بيهم و إسألهم
وقولهم إن مندوب من البنك إتصل وسألك على المعلومات الشخصية بتاعتك
و إنك عايز تعرف السبب

----------


## yousefh

> بيقول تحديث بينات وبعديآ هو هايعرف منين انى فاتح فى البنك باركليز

 صدقني الموضوع ده أسهل مما تتصور

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## yousefh

مافيش حاجة إسمها تحديث بيانات 
يعني نفترض إنك غيرت نمرة تليفونك
أو موبايلك إتسرق
يبقى لما يتصل بيك ويرد عليه واحد حرمي
ويديله معلوماته هو
يبقى حسابك بقى حسابه
أنا أول مرة أسمع عن تحديث بيانات في بنك

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى شرخ على تحت

----------


## amr eltabei

الحمد لله والشكر لله تم اغلاق عقود بيع من مستوى 1.4880 علىالهدف التانى وهوة 1.4720وانتظر اغلاق ديلى للدخول تانى بألهدف التالت عند 1.4510 وربنا كريم ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

> مافيش حاجة إسمها تحديث بيانات 
> يعني نفترض إنك غيرت نمرة تليفونك
> أو موبايلك إتسرق
> يبقى لما يتصل بيك ويرد عليه واحد حرمي
> ويديله معلوماته هو
> يبقى حسابك بقى حسابه
> أنا أول مرة أسمع عن تحديث بيانات في بنك

  اتصلت بالبنك وقالو فعلآ فى تحديث بينات بيعملوا مع كل العملاء

----------


## yousefh

عملوها الوحش 
ياريتني كنت معاهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> اتصلت بالبنك وقالو فعلآ فى تحديث بينات بيعملوا مع كل العملاء

 بس بارضوه أنا من رأي ما تديش بياناتك لحد إلا لما تتأكد الأول

----------


## كينج

حصل خير الموظفه بتاعت البنك بتقولى انت واخد عربيه

----------


## amr eltabei

اعتقد والله اعلم الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح عند مستوى 1.4740 او 1.4780 حد معايا فى النقاط دة يا جماعة ولو اتغابة ممكن الوصول لمستوى 1.4840

----------


## amr eltabei

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية فين الرجالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

موجديييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## yousefh

> طيب عند حق 
> عموما هو أنا حاليا شايف إحتمال هبوط كبير في الباوند
> بس مش عارف هيكون إمتى بالضبط

  

> عماد
> دي أهداف إختار منها إللي يريحك
> 1.4770
> 1.4720
> 1.4640
> 1.4580

 يعني أنا أتعب قلبي
وفي الأخر أخرج عند 1.4750
الحمد لله 
المشكلة إني كنت متوقع تصحيح
خيرها في غيرها

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله يايوسف تخيب مره مش مشكله

----------


## yousefh

> الحمد لله يايوسف تخيب مره مش مشكله

 الحمد لله في كل الأحوال
بس أنا لما بتوقع حركة كبيرة زي إللي حصلت دي
بفضل الله دايما بستفيد منها لأخر نقطة 
ومش كل يوم الواحد بيشوف تحركات ذي إللي حصلت النهاردة
حركة ذي إللي حصلت دلوقتي دي ... الطبيعي إن الباوند كان يصحح خلالها مرتين على الاقل
لكن المشكلة إنه ما صححش ولا مرة

----------


## yousefh

وحتى الأن الباوند لم يعطي أي بوادر تصحيح

----------


## esmo

يا نهار ابيض بقى اروح مشوار و ارجع الاقي الدنيا باظت كدة

----------


## كينج

اخبارك ايه يااسموا

----------


## yousefh

ممكن نشوف تصحيح في الباوند بعد إغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية

----------


## كينج

واليورو

----------


## esmo

انا الاوردر بتاع 1.4780 شراء عندي الحمد لله لسة عندي امل

----------


## yousefh

ممكن نشوف 1.2645

----------


## yousefh

> انا الاوردر بتاع 1.4780 شراء عندي الحمد لله لسة عندي امل

 يا إسمو
هو إنت بتحدد مناطق الشراء على أساس إيه بالضبط ؟
يعني كل الناس بتقول إن النقطة دي جيدة للبيع
تقوم إنت تدخل تشتري !!!!  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> انا الاوردر بتاع 1.4780 شراء عندي الحمد لله لسة عندي امل

  130 نقطه يااسمو

----------


## كينج

اليورو مش ممكن يجيب 2551 انهارده يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> اليورو مش ممكن يجيب 2551 انهارده يايوسف

 ممكن يا عماد
إنت بعت من 1.2551 ؟

----------


## yousefh

أنا بقولك ممكن نشوف 1.2645 كتصحيح
مش تغيير في الإتجاه

----------


## كينج

انا بعت من 2566 بصحح المبلغ اللى فى الحساب

----------


## esmo

انا اشتريت و انا مش مقتنع و دة طبعا غلط
لو كنت قدام الشاشة كنت قفلت الاوردر بخسارة صغيرة
ربنا يستر

----------


## yousefh

> انا اشتريت و انا مش مقتنع و دة طبعا فلط
> لو كنت قدام الشاشة كنت قفلت الاوردر بخسارة صغيرة
> ربنا يستر

 ربنا يستر
هو ممكن يرجع 1.4785 تاني
بس إغلاق 4 ساعات مش مريحني

----------


## esmo

> يا إسمو
> هو إنت بتحدد مناطق الشراء على أساس إيه بالضبط ؟
> يعني كل الناس بتقول إن النقطة دي جيدة للبيع
> تقوم إنت تدخل تشتري !!!!

  

> 130 نقطه يااسمو

  

> ربنا يستر
> هو ممكن يرجع 1.4785 تاني
> بس إغلاق 4 ساعات مش مريحني

  انا سايب اوردر اغلاق للاوردر دة عند 1.4810
ان شاء الله انا حاسس انه هييجي

----------


## yousefh

> انا سايب اوردر اغلاق للاوردر دة عند 1.4810
> ان شاء الله انا حاسس انه هييجي

 يا إسمو
مستويات التصحيح بتتغير مع كل إغلاق 4 ساعات
ولو وصل للنقطة 1.4785 إللي أنا بقولك عليها وكسرها
يبقى مش هيكتفي 1.4810 وممكن يرجع تاني 1.4870 وممكن أبعد كمان

----------


## esmo

> يا إسمو
> مستويات التصحيح بتتغير مع كل إغلاق 4 ساعات
> ولو وصل للنقطة 1.4785 إللي أنا بقولك عليها وكسرها
> يبقى مش هيكتفي 1.4810 وممكن يرجع تاني 1.4870 وممكن أبعد كمان

  الله عليك يا جو
ابتديت احب الفني
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

أنا ما بقولش إنه هيكسرها
أنا بقولك لو كسرها

----------


## esmo

بصراحة الدولار بيعمل حاجات فظيعة بجد زي ما قال نور اسد في غابة
اوروبا تتبهدل كدة؟؟؟؟
دة الجنيه دة هو البرنس بتاع العملات فين ايامه الله يرحمه هو و اليورو كانوا ولاد حلال و الله

----------


## esmo

> أنا ما بقولش إنه هيكسرها
> أنا بقولك لو كسرها

  ابتديت اكره الفني تاني

----------


## esmo

مش ملاحظين حاجة ع الدهب النهاردة؟

----------


## yousefh

> مش ملاحظين حاجة ع الدهب النهاردة؟

 بيلمع

----------


## esmo

> بيلمع

  لا مش دي

----------


## yousefh

أومال ماله .. أصل أنا مش متابعه

----------


## esmo

النهاردة تقريبا ما اتحركش على غير عوايده اليومين دول
دة كان بيعمل كل يوم شطحات غريبة و خاصة لفوق

----------


## كينج

وبعدين فى اليورو كنت عاوز 12 نقطه بس غدر وطلع مش عارف اعما ايه اخلص على خساره وخلاص والا ايه

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا إسمو
> مستويات التصحيح بتتغير مع كل إغلاق 4 ساعات
> ولو وصل للنقطة 1.4785 إللي أنا بقولك عليها وكسرها
> يبقى مش هيكتفي 1.4810 وممكن يرجع تاني 1.4870 وممكن أبعد كمان

 السلام عليكم يا جماعة
احساسى يا يوسف انة هيصحح لغاية المستوى اللى تفضلت وذكرتة دة عند 1.4880 تانى عشان دة نقطة محورية مهمة جدا ميسبهاش بسهولة كدة قبل مايتست عليها تانى كتير وان شاء الله ينزل من عندها يالاا خلى اخونا ايسمو يفرح بقة  :Big Grin:

----------


## esmo

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة
> احساسى يا يوسف انة هيصحح لغاية المستوى اللى تفضلت وذكرتة دة عند 1.4880 تانى عشان دة نقطة محورية مهمة جدا ميسبهاش بسهولة كدة قبل مايتست عليها تانى كتير وان شاء الله ينزل من عندها يالاا خلى اخونا ايسمو يفرح بقة

  هيييييه ابتديت احب التحليل الفني تاني
ارسلكوا على حل احب التحليل الفني و لا محبوش

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ازيكم يا جماعة ليكم وحشة
 ايه رايكم فى اليورو ين

----------


## amr eltabei

> هيييييه ابتديت احب التحليل الفني تاني
> ارسلكوا على حل احب التحليل الفني و لا محبوش

 ياباشا انت فهمت غلط انا بقول احساسى  مش تكنكل يالا اكرهة تانى ياريس :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله خلصت اليورو على مكسب 
مبرووووووووووووووووك

----------


## كينج

الحساب الاسبوع ده ادبل الا تلت

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحساب الاسبوع ده ادبل الا تلت

 مبروك يا عماد وخلى بالك بكرة الجمعة وربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله خلصت اليورو على مكسب 
> مبرووووووووووووووووك

 الحمد لله ومبروك عليك والحمد لله الإرتداد كان قصير ولم يكمل لفوق لكن الإحتياط واجب وأنا نبهت لمن هم خارج السوق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

ألف مبروك يا عماد
يا ريت محدش يتهور ويبيع ذي ما مدرو قال 
لإن أولا النهاردة الجمعة
ثانيا في إحتمال نشوف تصحيح كبير

----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا رجالة وانشاء الله يوم جميل لينا كلنا وباذنك يا رب

----------


## كينج

> ألف مبروك يا عماد
> يا ريت محدش يتهور ويبيع ذي ما مدرو قال 
> لإن أولا النهاردة الجمعة
> ثانيا في إحتمال نشوف تصحيح كبير

  صباح الخير تصحيح لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

الأفضل الإبتعاد اليوم عن التداول يا عماد
فالوضع محير في الأيام العادية
ما بالك كمان النهاردة الجمعة 
إكتفي بأرباحك للأسبوع ده .. و ننتظر الأسبوع القادم
ولو في حاجة النهاردة هقولك من غيرما تسأل
وربك كريم و الفرص ما بتنتهيش

----------


## amr eltabei

> الأفضل الإبتعاد اليوم عن التداول يا عماد
> فالوضع محير في الأيام العادية
> ما بالك كمان النهاردة الجمعة 
> إكتفي بأرباحك للأسبوع ده .. و ننتظر الأسبوع القادم
> ولو في حاجة النهاردة هقولك من غيرما تسأل
> وربك كريم و الفرص ما بتنتهيش

  مساء الخير يا جماعة 
حد هنا 
انا معاك يا يوسف انهاردة مش محبذ التداول فية

----------


## كينج

ياترى اسموا عامل ايه

----------


## amr eltabei

> الانجليزي من رايي ممكن يعمل كدة انما اليورو مستبعدة تماما بالنسبة لي و ممكن اراهنك عليها (طبعا مش تحدي بروح رياضية) و مجرد كسر الـ 1.25 لتحت اراها مستحيلة
> تراهن بروح رياضية و اخوة؟؟

  

> ما انا بقول كدة مستحيل يكسر الـ 1.25 لتحت يعني مش هيجيب 1.2499 
> انا بتكلم ع الاغلاق الاسبوعي و عمرو كان بيتكلم ع الاغلاق الاسبوعي انا مش بقول مستحيل يكسرها خالص بس مستحيل يكسرها قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعي

  

> بص اهه عمرو اهه هرب من الرهان
> يا عماد انت هتراهن بكام لما يكون المليار تحت الحساب ابعتلي 100 دولار بس و انا احل عنك خالص و اريحكم
> بس انا عارف اني لو مشيت هتفتقدوني ما انتوا بتحبوني زي ما بحبكم

  

> هههههههه كفاية شغالين مراهنات على الشاشة كل يوم سيب الشاشة تقول هية عايزة تروح فين مع العلم انى سايب اليورو دلوقتى خالص معنديش والا اوردر فية وشغال استرلينى وبس
> ملحوظة ياباشا الشاشة علمتنى انى اشيل كلمة مستبعد ومستحيل من قاموسى خالص
> الفوركس مفهوش الكلمات دة خالص هسيبك شوية كدة وهروح مشوار وارجع نكمل كلامنا يا ايسمو بألحق اسمك اية الحقيقى؟

   
مساء الفل ياباشا اعتقد كدة انا كسبت الرهان بروح رياضية اليورو 1.2430 سجل لو ياريس  :Big Grin: 
قبل نهاية الاسبوع اهة اهة  اهم حاجة طمنى عليك عامل اية فى الاسترلينى واليورو  :016:

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياترى اسموا عامل ايه

 ازيك يا عماد انا لسة بسأل على اسمو حالا وانت عامل اية انت كمان ؟

----------


## كينج

> مساء الفل ياباشا اعتقد كدة انا كسبت الرهان بروح رياضية اليورو 1.2430 سجل لو ياريس 
> قبل نهاية الاسبوع اهة اهة اهم حاجة طمنى عليك عامل اية فى الاسترلينى واليورو

  مبروووووووووووووك على الرهان ابعد يااسموا

----------


## كينج

> ازيك يا عماد انا لسة بسأل على اسمو حالا وانت عامل اية انت كمان ؟

  الحمد لله كله تمام وانا خارج السوق الان الحساب ادبل تدبيله الا تلت الاسبوع ده   :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## amr eltabei

> مبروووووووووووووك على الرهان ابعد يااسموا

  

> الحمد لله كله تمام وانا خارج السوق الان الحساب ادبل تدبيله الا تلت الاسبوع ده

 ياباشا الله يبارك فيك المهم معندكش اخبار عن ايسمو طمنى علية يا عماد اصل كان شارى استرلينى ومش عارف عمل فية اية وانهاردة الجمعة زى ماانت عارف ومبروك على حسابك 
ويارب تدبلة 100 مرة امين ان شاء الله :015:

----------


## كينج

مش عارف والله ان شاء الله يجى دلوقتى ويطمنى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

باركولى يا شباب انهرضة دبلرت الحسااااب  وعقبالكم كلكم يارب   :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## amr eltabei

يوسف هنا؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> باركولى يا شباب انهرضة دبلرت الحسااااب  وعقبالكم كلكم يارب

 مبروك :Good:

----------


## كينج

> باركولى يا شباب انهرضة دبلرت الحسااااب  وعقبالكم كلكم يارب

  الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك عقبالى لما اكمل بقيت التدبيله انا كمان  :18:  :AA:  :18:  :AA:  :18:  :AA:  :18:  :AA:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مبروك

 الله يبارك فيك ياريس عقبالكك  :Big Grin:    

> الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك عقبالى لما اكمل بقيت التدبيله انا كمان

 الله يخليك ياريس وعقبالك يارب  :Big Grin:

----------


## esmo

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا جيت

----------


## esmo

مين دة اللي كسب الرهان دة؟؟
هو فيه رهان من اصله؟؟؟؟
دة حتى الرهان حرام

----------


## esmo

عماد اطمن على اخوك
انا لسة عندي عقد و احد على الباوند شراء 1.4780 و مستني النهاردة ان شاء الله اخلص منه
بس الحمد لله انا اشتريت اليورو من 1.2450 و خلصته بربح
و رجعت بعت من 1.2530 و خلصت بربح كويس برضه
الحمد لله دول يعوضوا خسارة الانجليزي او بمعنى اصح يقللوها
و لسة عشمان في الباوند برضه 
عمرو مع انك ما رضتش تراهن انما تمام كلامك طلع صح بس ليا تعليق ان 1.24 دي لا يمكن تستمر دي منطقو محذورة لليورو و كذلك الاربعينات في الانجليزي لذلك اوافق يوسف على امكانية التصحيح اليوم او مع الافتتاح
لان كل النقاط دي محذورة محذورة
و انا معظم شغلى اليومين دول شراء لهذا السبب

----------


## amr eltabei

> عماد اطمن على اخوك
> انا لسة عندي عقد و احد على الباوند شراء 1.4780 و مستني النهاردة ان شاء الله اخلص منه
> بس الحمد لله انا اشتريت اليورو من 1.2450 و خلصته بربح
> و رجعت بعت من 1.2530 و خلصت بربح كويس برضه
> الحمد لله دول يعوضوا خسارة الانجليزي او بمعنى اصح يقللوها
> و لسة عشمان في الباوند برضه 
> عمرو مع انك ما رضتش تراهن انما تمام كلامك طلع صح بس ليا تعليق ان 1.24 دي لا يمكن تستمر دي منطقو محذورة لليورو و كذلك الاربعينات في الانجليزي لذلك اوافق يوسف على امكانية التصحيح اليوم او مع الافتتاح
> لان كل النقاط دي محذورة محذورة
> و انا معظم شغلى اليومين دول شراء لهذا السبب

 الحمد لله انك طمنتنا عليك ياباشا سيبك من الرهان والكلام دة ميهمش وربنا يكرمك فى الاسترلينى 
لان ممكن تصحيحة لغاية 1.4860 او 80 بألاكثر عارف لية لانى شارى عقد صغير كدة من 1.4510هاخد بية التصحيح للمستويات دة وربنا يكرم بأذن الله :Big Grin:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

> 

 الحمد لله تم الوصول للهدف التانى والهدف التالث فى يومين فقط على الاربع ساعات ووجب التصحيح على الويكلى للوصول للمستوى المذكور للبيع مجددا بأذن الله بترجت 1.4230 على الاسبوعى ان شاء الله ودة راييى يحتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب وربنا كريم

----------


## esmo

انا اشتريت اليورو من 1.2450 و هدفي 100 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## esmo

ممكن اتناقش مع حد؟؟

----------


## amr eltabei

معاك ياباشا انا مستنى حد يتناقش معايا من الصبح ومحدش معبرنى مش عارف لية؟

----------


## esmo

> معاك ياباشا انا مستنى حد يتناقش معايا من الصبح ومحدش معبرنى مش عارف لية؟

  حبيبي عمرو
انا حابب اتكلم عن النظرة العامة للاحداث بمنطقة اليورو و الباوند
يعني ليا افكار و عايز اتناقش فيها
ابدأ انت بقى

----------


## amr eltabei

> حبيبي عمرو
> انا حابب اتكلم عن النظرة العامة للاحداث بمنطقة اليورو و الباوند
> يعني ليا افكار و عايز اتناقش فيها
> ابدأ انت بقى

  قول افكارك وانا معاك قول بس بتفكر فى اية الفترة القادمة ونتناقش مع بعض اصلى انا انهاردة فاضى خالص ومعييش غير عقد صغير فى الاسترلينى شراء كدة على الماشى والشاشة مملة اوى لانى من عادتى مبشتغلش يوم الجمعة خالص بس الاسترلينى اغرانى من منطقة 1.4510 جدا جدا فاشتريت وانا عارف انى معاكس الاتجاة خالص بس اولت اخد الكوركشن دة حرام يروح منى :Big Grin: 
زيك امبارح كدة اية رايك  :Boxing:

----------


## esmo

> قول افكارك وانا معاك قول بس بتفكر فى اية الفترة القادمة ونتناقش مع بعض اصلى انا انهاردة فاضى خالص ومعييش غير عقد صغير فى الاسترلينى شراء كدة على الماشى والشاشة مملة اوى لانى من عادتى مبشتغلش يوم الجمعة خالص بس الاسترلينى اغرانى من منطقة 1.4510 جدا جدا فاشتريت وانا عارف انى معاكس الاتجاة خالص بس اولت اخد الكوركشن دة حرام يروح منى
> زيك امبارح كدة اية رايك

  بالنسبة لرايي في عقد الشراء بتاعك موافق عليه جدا و ان شاء الله هتكسب منه كويس جدا
اما بخصوص ما افكر فيه من فترة هو ذلك الانهيار لليورو و الباوند لدرجة لا احد كان يتخيلها
و الانهيار دة هو السبب الرئيسي و الدافع لي لكي اقوم بعمليات شراء عكس ما انتوا شايفين لان الهبوط يختلف تماما عن الانهيار
فاي هبوط يعتبر عادي انما انهيار فدة شيئ تاني يعني اقصد ان الهبوط ممكن يليه هبوط اخر او صعود و هكذا انما الحاصل هو انهيار يليه انهيار يليه انهيار
هذا في حد ذاته يخوف من التداول فالمفروض ان لو حد عمل شوية صفقات و ربنا اكرمه فيها المفروض يكتفي لان ممكن يحصل اشياء في الاتجاه المضاد تاكل ما تم حصده
المهم انا شايف ان انهيار العملة بالصورة دي ادعى بالواحد انه يتحول للشراء لانه و بغض النظر عن التحليلات الفنية الانهيار المتلاحق يجعل اوروبا تجتمع لاخذ قرارات تعكس الاتجاه الحاصل
فاذا لم يتم ذلك و استمر الانهيار فهذا يجعل الاتفاق اسهل كما يحدث في اي ازمة تجد انه يوجد تنازلات من الاطراف لحل هذه الازمة لانها اصبحت عامة
حتى على المستوى الاصغر تجد الدول المتخاصمة تنسى خصامها في الكوارث و تقف بجوار بعضها
و الانهيار في حد ذاته محرك لشهية المخاطرة لذلك تجد نور مثلا يقول دائما ابتعدوا عن العملة الفلانية عندما يحدث لها انهيار مظلي
ما رايك؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> بالنسبة لرايي في عقد الشراء بتاعك موافق عليه جدا و ان شاء الله هتكسب منه كويس جدا
> اما بخصوص ما افكر فيه من فترة هو ذلك الانهيار لليورو و الباوند لدرجة لا احد كان يتخيلها
> و الانهيار دة هو السبب الرئيسي و الدافع لي لكي اقوم بعمليات شراء عكس ما انتوا شايفين لان الهبوط يختلف تماما عن الانهيار
> فاي هبوط يعتبر عادي انما انهيار فدة شيئ تاني يعني اقصد ان الهبوط ممكن يليه هبوط اخر او صعود و هكذا انما الحاصل هو انهيار يليه انهيار يليه انهيار
> هذا في حد ذاته يخوف من التداول فالمفروض ان لو حد عمل شوية صفقات و ربنا اكرمه فيها المفروض يكتفي لان ممكن يحصل اشياء في الاتجاه المضاد تاكل ما تم حصده
> المهم انا شايف ان انهيار العملة بالصورة دي ادعى بالواحد انه يتحول للشراء لانه و بغض النظر عن التحليلات الفنية الانهيار المتلاحق يجعل اوروبا تجتمع لاخذ قرارات تعكس الاتجاه الحاصل
> فاذا لم يتم ذلك و استمر الانهيار فهذا يجعل الاتفاق اسهل كما يحدث في اي ازمة تجد انه يوجد تنازلات من الاطراف لحل هذه الازمة لانها اصبحت عامة
> حتى على المستوى الاصغر تجد الدول المتخاصمة تنسى خصامها في الكوارث و تقف بجوار بعضها
> و الانهيار في حد ذاته محرك لشهية المخاطرة لذلك تجد نور مثلا يقول دائما ابتعدوا عن العملة الفلانية عندما يحدث لها انهيار مظلي
> ما رايك؟

 الكلام دة جميل ومتفق معاك ياايسمو على فكرة انا خلصت قراءة موضوع نور تقريبا امبارح 
ومتابعة دلوقتى وعلى حسب كلامك انة بيقول دخول على العملة الفلانية ومتخشوش على العملة الفلانية دة يثبت كلامك اكيد حسب تحليلاتة المشتركة والعلم دة مش منتشر كتير.
طيب على حسب كلامة فى الفترة الاخيرة بيقول الشغل كلة على الاسترلينى واليورو لية ؟
تقريبا لانة شايف ان الفترة المقبلة مش مستقر الاوضاع بالنسبة لاوروبا  :016:

----------


## yousefh

الوضع إتقلب
اليورو بيقع والباوند ماسك نفسه

----------


## كينج

> الكلام دة جميل ومتفق معاك ياايسمو على فكرة انا خلصت قراءة موضوع نور تقريبا امبارح 
> ومتابعة دلوقتى وعلى حسب كلامك انة بيقول دخول على العملة الفلانية ومتخشوش على العملة الفلانية دة يثبت كلامك اكيد حسب تحليلاتة المشتركة والعلم دة مش منتشر كتير.
> طيب على حسب كلامة فى الفترة الاخيرة بيقول الشغل كلة على الاسترلينى واليورو لية ؟
> تقريبا لانة شايف ان الفترة المقبلة مش مستقر الاوضاع بالنسبة لاوروبا

  انا قلت لنور والله سيبك من الكندى والاسترالى والفرنك والسويسرى عملات مالهاش اى قيمه 
اليورو و الاسترلينى وبس 
يظهر والله اعلم ان الكلام ده عجبه وقال اريح نفسى من العملات التانيه والعملات ااتانيه كانت بتعمل مشاكل بطيئه وبتغدر فاتلقيه اقتنع بالكلام ده وياريت يسيبه منهم احسن 
انا بعتقد كده مش عارف ممكن يكون فى سبب تانى والله اعلم بالنوايه لانى ملاحظ بعد الكلام بتاعى مبقاش بيكلم عليهم حتى واحد ساله على الكندى قاله عمله رديئه

----------


## كينج

> الوضع إتقلب
> اليورو بيقع والباوند ماسك نفسه

  الوضع غريب فعلآ اليورو خلاص بيحتضر والاسترلينى على وشك واسموا بيقولك هايطلعوا

----------


## كينج

يوسف هل من الممكن انو السوق يعمل كوركشن كبير سواء اليورو او الاسترليني
يعني ممكن نشوف اليوروب1.3000 مره تانيه خلال الايام الجايه
والاسترليني هل ممكن نشوفو على 1.5050 
الكلام ده واخده من حتى تانيه  غيرت الاسم بس ههههههههه جاوب يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف هل من الممكن انو السوق يعمل كوركشن كبير سواء اليورو او الاسترليني
> يعني ممكن نشوف اليوروب1.3000 مره تانيه خلال الايام الجايه
> والاسترليني هل ممكن نشوفو على 1.5050
> الكلام ده واخده من حتى تانيه غيرت الاسم بس ههههههههه جاوب يايوسف

 مفيش حاجة مش ممكنة
يعني ممكن تلاقي تصريحات مثلا في بريطانيا الأيام الجاية تقلب الموازين
أو طبعا من الإتحاد الأوروبي 
لكن من الناحية الفنية
ممكن نشوف 1.4880 غلى الباوند
وممكن نشوف 1.2630 على اليورو 
بس حاليا فعلا الوضع مش مستقر والأرقام دي من الذاكرة
من غير تحليل 
والله أعلم

----------


## كينج

> مفيش حاجة مش ممكنة
> يعني ممكن تلاقي تصريحات مثلا في بريطانيا الأيام الجاية تقلب الموازين
> أو طبعا من الإتحاد الأوروبي 
> لكن من الناحية الفنية
> ممكن نشوف 1.4880 غلى الباوند
> وممكن نشوف 1.2630 على اليورو 
> بس حاليا فعلا الوضع مش مستقر والأرقام دي من الذاكرة
> من غير تحليل 
> والله أعلم

  الاسترلينى لو جاب 1.4880 ممكن نبيع

----------


## yousefh

على فكرة يا عمرو
أنا بارضوة دخلت شراء في الباوند من 1.4520
وخرجت منه 1.4610 
الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى لسه ماسك نفسه

----------


## yousefh

> الاسترلينى لو جاب 1.4880 ممكن نبيع

 ممكن طبعا
بس أنا بقولك الرقم ده كأقصى تصحيح
حاليا لو الباوند جاب 1.4690 - 1.4740 ممكن تبيع

----------


## كينج

> على فكرة يا عمرو
> أنا بارضوة دخلت شراء في الباوند من 1.4520
> وخرجت منه 1.4610 
> الحمد لله

  عمرو مين يايوسف انا عماد اللى بكلمك انت لسه نايم

----------


## yousefh

> عمرو مين يايوسف انا عماد اللى بكلمك انت لسه نايم

 أيوة أنا عارف إنك عماد
بس كلامي كان موجهه لعمرو
عشان شوفت مشاركة ليه بيقول
إنه إشترى من 1.4510

----------


## yousefh

عيب يا عماد 
دا أنا بنام بعيني الشمال بس
وعيني اليمين على الشارت

----------


## كينج

انا مظبط بيع على الاسترلينى من 1.4800

----------


## yousefh

> انا مظبط بيع على الاسترلينى من 1.4800

 حلو ممكن قوي يوصلها
بس طبعا مش النهاردة

----------


## كينج

> حلو ممكن قوي يوصلها
> بس طبعا مش النهاردة

  لاء انهارده

----------


## yousefh

يا عماد الباوند حاليا في أسوء حالاته
صعب يوصل 1.4800 قبل الإغلاق

----------


## كينج

> يا عماد الباوند حاليا في أسوء حالاته
> صعب يوصل 1.4800 قبل الإغلاق

  انا بهزر معاك يايوسف نستناه بكره ياسيدى وماتزعلش

----------


## yousefh

> انا بهزر معاك يايوسف نستناه بكره ياسيدى وماتزعلش

 طيب لو كده شوف هتستناه فين وقولي يمكن أجي معاك
أصل زي ما إنت عارف بكره أجازة في البورصة

----------


## amr eltabei

> على فكرة يا عمرو
> أنا بارضوة دخلت شراء في الباوند من 1.4520
> وخرجت منه 1.4610 
> الحمد لله

  

> عمرو مين يايوسف انا عماد اللى بكلمك انت لسه نايم

 وانا كمان خرجت  بس من 1.4595 بنص الكمية وهخرج دلوقتى بألباقى للقلق ولو نزل تانى هشوف اية الوضع ممكن اخد تانى

----------


## كينج

يوسف ايه رايك اظبط بيع فى الاسترلينى من 1.4700

----------


## yousefh

> وانا كمان خرجت بس من 1.4595 بنص الكمية وهخرج دلوقتى بألباقى للقلق ولو نزل تانى هشوف اية الوضع ممكن اخد تانى

 كلام جميل
بس بالنسبة لي انا إكتفيت بالـ 90 نقطة بتوع النهاردة والحمد لله 
وكفاية عليا كده
أنا الطبيعي بتاعي إني ما بتاجرش يوم الجمعة

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف ايه رايك اظبط بيع فى الاسترلينى من 1.4700

 حلو يا عماد 
بس أعتقد إنه مالوش لزمة تعمله عقد معلق 
الأفضل المتابعة من الأسبوع القادم
يمكن يجد جديد

----------


## yousefh

أنا الحالة الوحيدة إللي بستخدم فيها أوامر معلقة
لما أكون نايم أو خارج يعني لما أكون بعيد عن الشاشة

----------


## كينج

صحححححححححححححححححححح

----------


## yousefh

حركة الصعود إللي حصلت دي بسبب جني الأرباح
أنا كنت مستنيها 
الناس إبتاديت تخرج من البيع

----------


## yousefh

لإن إغلاق الباوند إسبوعي فوق 1.4475 يعني أكيد هنشوف تصحيح الأسبوع القادم

----------


## كينج

يارب يوصل لل 1.4800 او 1.4700

----------


## yousefh

> يارب يوصل لل 1.4800 او 1.4700

 صعب يا عماد
بس ممكن الباوند يفتح الأسبوع القادم على قاب لأعلى

----------


## كينج

> صعب يا عماد
> بس ممكن الباوند يفتح الأسبوع القادم على قاب لأعلى

  مش قصدى انهارده يايوسف الاسبوع اللى جاى

----------


## كينج

ميركل تطالب الألمان بالتهيؤ للتقشفأنجيلا ميركل حذرت مواطنيها من أوقات صعبة تنتظرهم (الفرنسية) 
حذرت المستشارة الألمانية *أنجيلا ميركل* مواطنيها من أن هناك أوقاتا صعبة تنتظر البلاد يتعين معها إيجاد السبل الكفيلة بتوفير الأموال لمعالجة الديون التي سجلت أرقاما قياسية، مطالبة بالتهيؤ لخطة تقشف صارمة.
وأوضحت في محاضرة أمام المجمع الكنسي بمدينة ميونخ أمس الجمعة أن بلادها عاشت عقودا طويلة فوق مستوى ظروفها الفعلية، مبينة أن الأسابيع المقبلة ستشهد بحث مسألة محددة هي المجالات التي يمكن توفير الأموال عبرها.  
وكانت الكتلة البرلمانية للحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي الذي ترأسه ميركل أعلنت عن ضرورة وضع خطة تقشف لتوفير 15 مليار يورو (19.5 مليار دولار) للعام المقبل وحده.
وتعتبر الكتلة أن مجموع المطلوب توفيره من أموال خلال خطة التقشف حتى 2014 هو 45 مليار يورو (58.4 مليار دولار).
وقالت متحدثة باسم الحكومة الألمانية إن المستشارة رفضت مقترحات رئيس وزراء ولاية هيسن، رولاند كوخ، التي تركزت على التوفير في مجالات الثقافة والبحث العلمي ورعاية الأطفال. 
وأكدت ميركل من جانبها أن الثقافة والبحث العلمي يمثلان بالنسبة للائتلاف الحاكم نقطة ارتكاز، وأنها متمسكة بهذه الثوابت.  
وتشير تحذيرات ميركل والإجراءات الألمانية المزمعة في مواجهة عجز الموازنة، إلى أن إجراءات التقشف التي اعتمدتها دول أوروبية في منطقة اليورو بدءا باليونان ومرورا بإسبانيا ثم البرتغال وصلت إلى ألمانيا التي تعد أكبر اقتصاد أوروبي.
وتواجه ألمانيا أعلى مستوى من الديون منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية جراء الإنفاق الحكومي الكبير المعتمد خلال العامين السابقين في مواجهة *الأزمة المالية* العالمية.

----------


## un007

ايه الدكاكين قافلة النهاردة (البورصات) مفيش شغل ولا ايه يا رجالة :D

----------


## كينج

فين الشعب

----------


## كينج

ويجدد مطالبة الصين برفع عملتهاغيثنر واثق من حل أزمة أوروباتيموثي غيثنر: الاقتصاد الأميركي قادر على مواجهة تبعات الأزمة الأوروبية (الفرنسية-أرشيف) 
أعرب وزير الخزانة الأميركي تيموثي غيثنر عن ثقته بأن أوروبا ستحل أزمة الديون التي تواجهها، وأن بإمكان *الاقتصاد الأميركي* الصمود في مواجهة أي تبعات تنجم عن هذه الأزمة. 
وتعليقا على اعتماد الاتحاد الأوروبي لحزمة إنقاذ الأسبوع الماضي بقيمة 750 مليار يورو (927 مليار دولار)، اعتبر الوزير الأميركي في مقابلة تلفزيونية أن ذلك خطوة مهمة في مواجهة الأزمة.
وتهدف حزمة الإنقاذ الأوروبية إلى تحقيق الاستقرار في الأسواق المالية، ومنع تدمير أزمة قروض اليونان للعملة الأوروبية الموحدة.  
واستبعد غيثنر أن يضر الاضطراب الاقتصادي في أوروبا *نمو الاقتصاد* الأميركي، مشيرا إلى أن اقتصاد بلاده يزداد قوة وتحسنا.
وأكد أن الاقتصاد الأميركي ينتعش بعد *الأزمة المالية* العالمية التي تعافت منها بلاده قبل نهاية العام الماضي بأسرع مما توقع كثيرون.  *أميركا تطالب الصين برفع عملتها (الفرنسية-أرشيف)
تعديل اليوان*
وفي مسألة اقتصادية أخرى رجح غيثنر أن تسمح الصين قريبا بتعديل قيمة عملتها الوطنية (اليوان) برفعها، مشيرا إلى أن ذلك يصب في مصلحة الاقتصادين الأميركي والصيني.
وأكد أن السعي وراء إعطاء الصادرات الأميركية فرصة متساوية سيكون محور جدول أعمال محادثات واشنطن مع بكين في وقت لاحق من الشهر الجاري. 
ومن المقرر أن يلتقي غيثنر مع وانغ تشي شان نائب رئيس الوزراء الصيني في بكين يومي 24 و25 مايو/أيار الجاري في إطار حوار منتظم بين البلدين.
ويخالف غيثنر بذلك ما ذهب إليه نائب رئيس *البنك الدولي* في تصريحات له أمس، أوضح فيها أن رفع اليوان الآن مثلما تطالب به الولايات المتحدة سيضر أكثر بالاقتصاد الأميركي بدلا من أن يخدمه، وهو تقريبا ما استنتجته دراسة نشرت مؤخرا.ويقول منتقدو السياسة النقدية للصين إن بيع اليوان وتكديس المركزي الصيني للعملات الأجنبية التي يفوق احتياطيها منها تريليوني دولار, يبقي اليوان مقوما بأقل من قيمته الحقيقية مقابل عملات دولية رئيسية على رأسها الدولار.

----------


## mdraw

الشعب موجود يا كينج كيفك وشو مجهز للأسبوع القادم ؟

----------


## كينج

يوسف انا عارف انك موجود صح

----------


## amr eltabei

التحليل الأساسي الاسبوعي من 17 الى 21 مايو 2010  
انتهى الاسبوع الماضي بتراجع الاسواق المالية والعملات بسبب المشاكل الاوروبية و حيرة الاتحاد الاوروبي في اتخاذ الحل الامثل للخروج من ازمة اليونان ومنع استفحال الامر و انتقال المشكلة الى دول اوروبية اخرى  
ونفى تريشيه رئيس البنك المركزي الاوروبي ان يكون اليورو ضحية مؤمرات مبرمجة و رغم تأكيده بأن الاتحاد الاوروبي سيعمل على سحب السيولة من الاسواق بالطرق المناسبة الا ان هذه التصريحات تفتقد للجانب العملي المناسب الامر الذي يعرقل المساعي الاوروبية للخروج من الازمة  
ومن التصريحات المتفائلة، تصريح جايثنر وزير المالية الامريكي بأن اوروبا لها القدرة على الخروج من الازمة والتغلب على مشكلة الديون ولكنها ايضا تظل مجرد تصريحات  
وتوقعات هذا الاسبوع تشير ايضا الى مزيد من التخبط للعملة الاوروبية الامر الذي سيزيد من مشاعر الخوف والحذر لدى الاسواق المالية حول العالم ولهذا فإن الاحتمالات الاكبر تصب في مصلحة الدولار الامريكي والين الياباني بالاضافة الى الذهب طبعا بسبب انخفاض العملة الاوروبية  
وفيما يلي نستعرض أهم المؤشرات الاقتصادية لهذا الاسبوع : 
الدولار الامريكي  
صافي مشتريات الاوراق المالية طويلة الاجل  
تصاريح البناء  
مؤشر اسعار المنتجين  
مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين بقيمته الاساسية  
نتائج اجتماع مجلس الاحتياطي الفدرالي  
اعانات البطالة الاسبوعية  
اليورو  
مؤشر ZEW لثقة الاقتصاد الالماني  
مؤشر IFO لمناخ الاعمال الالماني 
الباوند  
مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين  
خطاب التضخم لبنك بريطانيا المركزي  
نتائج اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية  
مبيعات التجزئة  
هذا بالاضافة الى عدد من المؤشرات الاقل اهمية ، وبشكل عام فإن المؤشرات الاوروبية و البريطانية لن يكون لهذا تأثير كبير هذا الاسبوع الا اذا جد جديد بالنسبة للمشاكل الاوروبية  
اما المؤشرات الامريكية فإنه كما نلاحظ فإن هذا الاسبوع سوف يوضح لنا ما مدى معدلات التضخم في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية واي ارتفاع في نسب التضهم سيدعم الدولار الامريكي أكثر و بشكل جيد 
توقع حركة الازواج الرئيسية لهذا الاسبوع  
اليورو ـ الدولار الامريكي  
توقعات هبوط خاصة اذا استمرت الاوضاع الاوروبية كما هي عليه ، مع العلم ان استمرار مساعدة اليونان بشراء السندات اليونانية سيؤدي الى مزيد من استفحال المشكلة لأن الاسواق اعتبرت ذلك نوع من انواع التسهيل النقدي لأن اليورو زاد عرضه اكثر من طلبه  
الباوند ـ الدولار الامريكي  
توقعات هبوط ايضا و ذلك لعدة اسباب اولها الاوضاع الاوروبية و غياب شهية المخاطرة من الاسواق و ثانيها تأثر النفط سلبا و بشكل كبير نتيجة لهبوط اسواق الاسهم وثالثها هو احتمال تراجع معظم المؤشرات الاقتصادية لهذا الاسبوع  
الدولار الامريكي ـ الين الياباني  
احتمال حركة متذبذية صاعدة للزوج وذلك لأن الاوضاع الاقتصادية الحالية يستفيد منها كلا من العملتين الامريكية و اليابانية و لاحتمال ارتفاع مؤشرات التضخم الامريكية لهذا الاسبوع فإن احتمال صعود الزوج اكثر من هبوطه رغم ان حركة الزوج بشكل عام ستكون على الارجح متذبذبة  
الباوند ـ الين الياباني  
احتمالات هبوط لنفس الاسباب المذكورة اعلاه  
الدولار الامريكي ـ الفرنك السويسري  
احتمالات صعود الزوج لتأثر الفرنك هو الآخر بالاوضاع الاقتصادية في الاراضي الاوروبية  
والله أعلم

----------


## amr eltabei

*المستثمرون في انتظار أسبوع مهم على مختلف الأصعدة * * تأتي البيانات الاقتصادية التي ستصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي للأسبوع المقبل بأهمية كبيرة، بعد انقضاء أسبوع كان متوسط الأهمية وسط شح البيانات الصادرة نوعا ما، حيث أن البيانات الصادرة خلال الأسبوع القادم من المفترض أن تكون بمثابة دلائل للاقتصاد الأمريكي حول مرحلة تعافيه من أسوأ أزمة مالية من الركود منذ الكساد العظيم، إذ أن النشاط الاقتصادي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أخذ بالتطور شيئا فشيئا خلال الفترة الأخيرة، إلا أن مرحلة التعافي بدت وكأنها بطيئة نوعا ما خلال نيسان، وذلك وسط التحديات التي لا تزال تقف حاجزا أمام الاقتصاد الأمريكي، الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم.  بداية الأسبوع ستستهل مؤشر نيويورك الصناعي والذي من المتوقع أن يشير إلى تباطؤ النشاط في الصناعة في المنطقة، حيث من المحتمل أن يصل إلى المؤشر إلى 30.0 خلال أيار مقابل 31.86 خلال نيسان، واضعين بعين الاعتبار أن المعضلة الكبرى تبقى معدلات البطالة التي لا تزال ضمن المستويات الأعلى لها منذ حوالي ربع قرن والتي ارتفعت خلال نيسان إلى 9.9% مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة التي بلغت 9.7%، هذا بالإضافة إلى أوضاع التشديد الائتماني، وهذا ما يعيق سير القطاعات بسرعة أكبر نحو التعافي التام.  وبعدها سيأتي مؤشر صافي التدفقات النقدية طويلة الأمد الذي من المتوقع ان يرتفع خلال آذار بأفضل من القراءة السابقة، حيث أن التحسن في النشاط الاقتصادي أثرى الاستثمارات مؤخرا، واضعين في الاعتبار أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي لا يزال يواجه حربه مع العوائق التي تقف أمامه، إلا أنه بالإجمالي فإن الاقتصاد الأمريكي لا يزال يسير على المسار الصحيح نحو التعافي.  كما أن وزارة التجارة الأمريكية ستصدر مؤشر أسعار المنتجين والمستهلكين عن شهر نيسان، حيث من المتوقع أن يظهر المؤشران بأن الأسعار لا تزال تحت السيطرة وسط الضعف الذي تمر به مستويات الطلب مشكلة ضغوطات أمام ارتفاع الأسعار، حيث أن البيانات التضخمية السابقة أشارت مجتمعة أن معدلات التضخم لا تزال تحت السيطرة بالرغم من ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة، وذلك كتأثير من الضغوطات التي تحد من ارتفاع الأسعار بشكل عام.  وبما يخص قطاع المنازل الأمريكي والذي واصل إظهار مؤشرات مختلطة خلال الفترة الأخيرة، حيث أن بعض المؤشرات التي صدرت عن قطاع المنازل الأمريكي أشارت إلى ان النشاط في القطاع أخذ بالتحسن بشكل ملحوظ والأخرى أشارت إلى تباطؤ نوعا ما وسط انقضاء البرامج الداعمة لمبيعات القطاع، حيث سيصدر عن القطاع بداية مؤشر مبيعات المنازل المبدوء إنشائها والتي قد ترتفع خلال أيار.  واضعين بعين الاعتبار أن قيم حبس الرهن العقاري انخفضت بنسبة 2% في الفترة الواقعة بين شهر نيسان 2009 وشهر نيسان 2010، ليعد هذا الانخفاض هو الأول على الصعيد السنوي في خمس سنوات ومع تلك الأنباء فإن أزمة قيم حبس الرهون العقارية تظهر أخيراً دلائل على التراجع.  حيث سيصدر هذا الأسبوع أيضا عن قطاع المنازل الأمريكي مؤشر تصريحات البناء، حيث من المتوقع أن ينخفض مؤشر تصريحات البناء خلال شهر نيسان، وذلك المؤشر الذي يعتبر مرآة للتطلعات المستقلبية للقطاع، مشيرين إلى أن العقبات التي تقف أمام تقدم الاقتصاد تعتبر ثقيلة جدا على كاهل الأنشطة في القطاع.  ويكمن الحدث الأكبر للأسبوع عزيزي القارئ في محضر اجتماع اللجنة الفدرالية المفتوحة الذي سيتحدث فيه البنك الفدرالي عن أداء الاقتصاد منذ قرار الفائدة السابق، حيث أنه من المؤكد أن يشيد بأداء الاقتصاد، خاصة قطاع العمالة الأمريكي، حيث على الرغم من ارتفاع معدلات البطالة خلال نيسان، إلا أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي تمكن من إضافة ما يقارب 400 ألف وظيفة خلال شهري نيسان وآذار.  كما أن البنك الفدرالي لا يزال بصدد التركيز على تحقيق التعافي دون أية عراقيل، مشيرا إلى أن أسعار الفائدة ستبقى ضمن مستويات متدنية وذلك لضمان سير الاقتصاد الأمريكي نحو بر الأمان متخطيا العقبات التي ذكرناها أعلاه، وبما يخص التضخم فقد أكد البنك الفدرالي مرارا وتكرار بأن مستويات التضخم ستبقى تحت السيطرة خلال الفترة القادمة، حيث يعتقد البنك الفدرالي أن مستويات التضخم والمقاسة بنفقات الاستهلاك الشخصي الجوهري سيبقى ضمن المستويات المرغوبة لدى البنك نفسه.  ومنتقلين عزيزي القارئ للقطاع الأكثر تلقيا من أزمة الركود التي مرت بها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهو قطاع العمالة الأمريكي، حيث أن الأوضاع في القطاع تحسنت بشكل ملحوظ نوعا ما خلال الفترة الأخيرة، إلا أن النشاطات لا تزال ضعيفة نوعا ما، حيث سيصدر عن وزارة العمل الأمريكية ككل أسبوع تقرير طلبات الإعانة والذي من المتوقع أن ينخفض للأسبوع المنتهي في الخامس عشر من أيار إلى 440 ألف وظيفة مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة التي بلغت 444 ألف طلب.  في حين أن قطاع الصناعة الأمريكي والذي توسع لأول مرة منذ آب العام 2009 ليواصل توسعه حتى الآن، فمن المتوقع أن يستمر القطاع بالتوسع، حيث سيصدر عن القطاع مؤشر فيلادلفيا الصناعي مغطيا شهر أيار والذي من المتوقع أن يرتفع إلى 21.5 مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة التي بلغت 20.2، مشيرين إلى أن التوقعات تنصب بأن قطاع الصناعة الأمريكي سيكون الأسرع بين القطاعات في الوصول إلى بر الأمان.  وأخيرا سيصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي المؤشرات القائدة التي تعطي نظرة مستقبلية للاقتصاد الأمريكي وبالتحديد بين ثلاثة إلى ستة أشهر قادمة، حيث من المتوقع أن يتقلص النشاط الاقتصادي الأمريكي خلال تلك الفترة، وذلك وسط التوقعات التي تشير إلى ارتفاع المؤشرات خلال نيسان إلى 0.2% مقارنة بالارتفاع السابق الذي بلغ 1.4%.  ولذلك فمن المؤكد عزيزي القارئ أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي خلّف المرحلة الأسوأ من الركود منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية، في حين أن الاقتصاد سيلزمه المزيد من الوقت حتى تتعافى الأنشطة الاقتصادية بالشكل التام، لتبقى هذه المعضلة مسألة وقت ليس إلا، في حين أن التوقعات تشير إلى ان الاقتصاد الأمريكي لن يكون قادرا على تحقيق النمو على المدى البعيد قبل العام 2011، وإلى ذلك الوقت سيواصل الاقتصاد إظهار مؤشرات التعافي التدريجي من أسوأ أزمة مالية منذ الكساد العظيم.  وبالحديث بإيجاز عن الأسواق العالمية بشكل عام فإنها تشهد حالة من عدم الاستقرار وسط أزمة اليونان ومخاوف انتشار الأزمة إلى مناطق أوروبية أخرى، لذلك نرى اليورو يوسع من نزيفه أمام الدولار الأمريكي الذي بات كالصقر يحلق عاليا على حساب العملات الرئيسية.  حيث أن أزمة ديون اليونان باتت أحد أهم الأزمات التي مازال التاريخ يسجل لحظاتها لتصبح محور اهتمام المستثمرين في الأسواق، حيث في البداية كان مجرد الإعلان عن اتساع عجز الموازنة في أحد الاقتصاديات العالمية لم يكن يلقى إهتماما في الأسواق بشكل كبير خاصة مع انشغال المستثمرين بمسألة مدى الجهود التي تبذل من قبل البنوك المركزي والحكومات نحو دعم الاقتصاد الذي كان منهاراً بفعل أزمة الرهن العقاري و الجمود الذي كان يضرب عمليات الإئتمان على نطاق واسع، ولكن بعد الهبوط الذي شهده اليورو نشأ نوع جديد من المخاوف في الأسواق.*

----------


## كينج

الواحد خلاص قمه الحيره

----------


## amr eltabei

*بريطانيا تبدأ عهد جديد مع حزب المحافظين * * الآن وبعد أن استقرت الأوضاع السياسية في بريطانيا مع تولي زعيم حزب المحافيظن دافيد كاميرون زمام الأمور في البلاد و موافقته على تشكيل حكومة إئتلافية مع حزب الديمقراطيين الأحرار، أصبح الاهتمام ينصب على الأوضاع الاقتصادية في البلاد.   خلال هذا الأسبوع نترقب أن يصدر مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين الذي لايزال أعلى من المستوى الآمن المتواجد عند 2.00% المحدد من قبل البنك المركزي البريطاني. فوفقا لتقرير التضخم الربع سنوي عن شهر مايو/أيار تمت الإشارة إلى استمرار تأثر المستوى العام للأسعار بالعوامل المؤقتة التي تتمثل في رفع سعر ضريبة المبيعات إلى 17.5% من 15% و ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة عالميا بالإضافة إلى تراجع قيمة الجنيه الإسترليني. 
من المتوقع أن يرتفع مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين السنوي عن شهر أبريل/نيسان بنسبة 3.5% من 3.4% للقراءة السابقة، و إن كان على المستوى الشهري قد يشهد تراجعا إلى 0.4% من 0.6% للقراءة السابقة. 
الجدير بالذكر أن البنك المركزي يتوقع بقاء معدل التضخم أعلى من المستوى الآمن لاستقرار الأسعار حتى نهاية العام الحالي، بينما على المدى المتوسط يرى أن المعدل قد يظل حول مستوى 2.00%. الجدير بالذكر أن تراجع مستويات الدخل و ارتفاع فائض الطاقة الانتاجية من شأنه أن يضغط على المعدل للتراجع دون المستوى الآمن لاستقرار الأسعار وفي حالة حدوث تسارع لعملية النمو فإن ذلك قد يدفع بالمعدل نحو الصعود من جديد. 
انتقالا إلى إحدى المؤشرات الهامة في الاقتصاد البريطاني و التي توضح مدى قوة مستويات الإستهلاك في البلاد خاصة مع تأثرها بموجة الارتفاع في الأسعار خلال الآونة الأخيرة بجانب ضعف سوق العمل، من المنتظر أن يصدر مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة عن شهر أبريل/نيسان و التوقعات تشير إلى تراجع المؤشر خلال تلك الفترة. 
مؤشر مبيعات التجزئة المتضمن مبيعات السيارات و الوقود على المستوى السنوي من المتوقع له أن يتراجع إلى 1.9% في ابريل/نيسان من 2.2% للقراءة السابقة، و على المستوى الشهري قد ينخفض إلى 0.3% من 0.4% للقراءة السابقة. 
بخلاف ارتفاع المستوى العام للأسعار وارتفاع سعر ضريبة المبيعات و التأثير السلبي لذلك على الاستهلاك و انفاق القطاع العائلي، أيضا نجد عدم استقرار سوق العمل من أحد العوامل الأخرى ذات التأثير على قراءة المؤشر. 
معدل ILO للبطالة عن الثلاثة أشهر المنتهية في مارس/آذار لايزال مرتفعا عند أعلى مستوياته منذ عام 1994 مسجلا مستوى 8.00%. إذ فقد قرابة 53.00 ألف شخص وظيفته في الربع الأول وحده، ليصل إجمالي عدد العاطلين عن العمل إلى 2.51 مليون شخص حتى نهاية تلك الفترة. 
ننتقل إلى أحد أهم المحاور التي تمثل مصدر قلق المستثمرين و القادة على حد سواء ليس فقط في بريطانيا لكن أيضا على مستوى الاقتصاد العالمي، إذ أن قضية اتساع عجز الموازنة يمثل في الوقت الحالي أحد أهم العقبات الأساسية التي تواجه عملية تعافي البلاد كما أكد على ذلك البنك البريطاني في تقرير التضخم الربع السنوي. 
الآن تحاول الحكومة الجديدة الموازنة بين خفض الانفاق العام الذي كان أحد دعائم تحقيق النمو في البلاد و تقليص عجز الموازنة، و فور إعلان دافيد كاميرون رئيسا للوزراء، اتجه إلى الإعلان عن خفض الانفاق العام بقيمة 6.00 بليون جنيه إسترليني للعام المالي الحالي 2010 في محاولة لتقليص عجز الموازنة الذي يعد من أعلى المستويات مقارنة بين الدول الأعضاء في منظمة التعاون و التنمية و الاقتصادية و مجموعة الدول الصناعية السبع. 
التوقعات الخاصة بمؤشر التمولايات العامة هذا الأسبوع تشير إلى إستمرار إرتفاع المديونية في بريطانيا. حيث من المتوقع أن يرتفع الدين العام في شهر نيسان بقيمة 11.2 مليار و لكن متراجعاً من آذار الذي بلغ 23.5 مليار.  
آخيرا من المقرر أن يصدر محضر اجتماع البنك المركزي البريطاني عن شهر مايو/أيار و الذي قد يظهر فيه اجماع أعضاء لجنة السياسة النقدية التسعة على الابقاء على سعر الفائدة عند مستوى 0.5% و برنامج شراء الأصول بقيمة 200.00 بليون جنيه إسترليني.  
الجدير بالذكر أن السيد ميرفن كينج رئيس البنك أعطى بعض الاشارات بإمكانية التدخل في الأسواق و اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات و التدابير التي ستكشف عنها الايام خلال الفترة المقبلة عندما قال أن لجنة السياسة النقدية لديها المرونة الكافية للمضي في أي اتجاه سواء نحو التوسع أو تقليص السياسة النقدية في ظل الأوضاع التي تنطوي على عدم التأكد.  
منطقة اليورو 
حتى الآن لايوجد أي جديد بالنسبة للمنطقة فيما يتعلق بأية تفاصيل أو إجراءات جديدة عما شهدناه خلال الأسبوع السابق، بعد قيام الدول الأكثر اقترابا من الوقوع في نفس دوامة اليونان بالإعلان عن إجراءات تقشفية جديدة و سريعة من أجل إحتواء انتشار الأزمة. 
حيث أعلن كلا من البرتغال و اسبانيا عن اتخاذ إجراءات تقشفية  و خفض للانفاق العام من أجل خفض عجز الموازنة و للحيلولة دون اللجوء لطلب المساعدة و من ثم زيادة الضغوط السلبية على الأسواق و خاصة على العملة الأوروبية الموحدة اليورو. 
انتقالا إلى البيانات التي تتصدر الاجندة الاقتصادية خلال هذا الأسبوع حيث يتوقع أن يواصل مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين السنوي ارتفاعه في شهر ابريل/نيسان مسجلا 1.50% و أعلى من القراءة السابقة لنسبة 1.4%. 
البنك المركزي الأوروبي أشار إلى ارتفاع الضغوط التضخمية مع التحسن الذي يشهده الاقتصاد العالمي، هذا إلى جانب صعود اسعار الطاقة عالميا، إذ نجد أن البنك يحافظ على توقعاته على المدى المتوسط و الطويل و التي تشير إلى استقرار معدلات الأسعار ليظل التضخم دون أو مقتربا من المستوى الآمن لاستقرار الأسعار المتواجد عند 2.0%. 
على الجانب الآخر لايزال ضعف اليورو يمثل دعما لاقتصاديات المنطقة وهو ما يظهر تأثيره على القطاعات الرئيسية للبلاد و التي مازالت تظهر استمرار عملية النمو. القراءة الأولية لمؤشر مدراء المشتريات للخدمات عن شهر مايو/أيار تشير إلى تراجع طفيف لنمو القطاع وقد يسجل قيمة 55.5 من 55.6 للقراءة السابقة، أما بالنسبة لمؤشر مدراء المشتريات الصناعي فقد يسجل قيمة 57.1 من 57.6 للقراءة السابقة. 
البيانات التي صدرت خلال الأسبوع السابق أظهرت عودة منطقة اليورو لتحقيق النمو في الربع الأول من العام الحالي وفقا لما أظهرته القراءة الأولية، هذا بجانب نمو الاقتصاديات الكبرى الأعضاء مثل ألمانيا و فرنسا وكذلك أسبانيا. 
إلا أن عقبة اتساع عجز الموازنة في العديد من الدول الأعضاء لها تأثير سلبي على مستويات الثقة في المنطقة، إذ نترقب خلال هذا الأسبوع صدور مؤشر ZEW للثقة بالاقتصاد لمتوقع أن يسجل 47.0 في شهر مايو/أيار  مقارنة بالقراءة السابقة بقيمة 53.0. *

----------


## amr eltabei

*قرارات مركزية و بيانات اقتصادية هامة تنتظر الاقتصاد الأسيوي هذا الأسبوع*  *شهدت الأسواق المالية الأسيوية تذبذب كبير خلال الأسبوع الماضي متأثرة بالمخاوف العالمية المرتبطة بتعافي الاقتصاد العالمي بسبب أزمة الديون الحكومية في المنطقة الأوروبية. هذا الأسبوع سيحتوي على عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية و القرارات المركزية التي من المتوقع لها أن تؤثر بشكل كبير على النظرة المستقبلية لاقتصاديات المنطقة.   سينصب الاهتمام هذا الأسبوع على الاقتصاد الياباني و الذي سيعلن عن القراءة التمهيدية للناتج المحلي الإجمالي عن الربع الأول من العام الجاري. حيث تشير التوقعات إلى أن الاقتصاد الياباني في طريقه إلى تسجيل نمو بنسبة 1.4% مقارنة مع النمو السابق بنسبة 0.9%، في حين على المستوى السنوي من المتوقع له أن يسجل نمو بنسبة 5.5% مقارنة مع النمو بنسبة 3.8%. 
التحسن المتوقع في الناتج المحلي الإجمالي يأتي نتيجة نشاط الصادرات خلال الربع الأول من تزايد الطلب العالمي، و هو الأمر الذي انعكس بدوره على الأداء الإنفاقي للقطاع العائلي و الذي يعمل بشكل كبير على دعم الاقتصاد الياباني. و لكن من جهة أخرى تبقى المشكلة في الإنفاق الرأسمالي و إنفاق قطاعات الأعمال و الذي لا يزال يشهد بعض الضعف. 
تأتي هذا التوقعات بتحسن النمو عن الاقتصاد الثاني عالميا وسط موسم إيجابي لأرباح الشركات، حيث أعلنت العديد من الشركات اليابانية عن نتائج إيجابية لأرباحها خاصة الشركات المتعلقة بالكمبيوتر الأمر الذي يدعم النظرة المستقبلية للاقتصاد الياباني. إلا أن المشكلة الرئيسية تظل هي قدرة الاقتصاد على التعافي وسط مخاطر الانكماش التضخمي الذي يقف البنك المركزي الياباني و الحكومة الياباني عاجزين عن ردعه حتى الآن. 
من جهة أخرى سيعلن البنك المركزي الياباني عن قراره بشأن أسعار الفائدة حيث من المتوقع أن يثبت البنك أسعار الفائدة عند أدنى مستوياتها عند 0.10% ، هذا و من غير المتوقع أن يغير البنك المركزي الياباني من سياسته المالية التي اعتمدت خلال الفترة الماضية على تثبيت أسعار الفائدة عند أدنى معدلاتها، هذا إلى جانب العمل على دعم الشركات اليابانية بالسيولة النقدية الكافية من خلال البرنامج المالي لشراء السندات الذي أعلن عنه البنك الياباني و قام بمضاعفته ليصبح بقيمة 20 تريليون ين. 
محضر اجتماع البنك المركزي الياباني الذي عقد في 17 – 18 من شهر شباط أشار إلى أن أعضاء البنك شهدوا اختلاف فيما بينهم بشأن نظرتهم المستقبلية بالنسبة للاقتصاد. فمنهم من يرى أن التعافي الاقتصادي ممكن بالرغم من التراجع في معدلات الأسعار، في حين أن البعض الآخر يؤكد على ضرورة مواجهة الانكماش التضخمي للحفاظ على التعافي الاقتصادي. 
البنك المركزي الاسترالي سيعلن عن محضر اجتماع شهر أيار أيضا خلال هذا الأسبوع، و الذي قام خلاله برفع أسعار الفائدة بقيمة 25 نقطة أساس لتصل إلى 4.5%. البنك المركزي الاسترالي أصبح أولى البنوك المركزية الرئيسة التي تقوم بسحب البرامج المالية و التحفيزية من الاقتصاد، حيث قام السيد ستيفينز رئيس البنك برفع أسعار الفائدة ستة مرات خلال الاجتماعات السبع الأخيرة للبنك و أشار أن خلال الاجتماع الأخير أن أسعار الفائدة قد وصلت إلى المعدلات الطبيعية.  
الأنظار ستلتف على محضر اجتماع البنك و ذلك من أجل البحث عن أية إشارة على أن البنك الاسترالي قد توقف عن قرارات رفع أسعار الفائدة، خاصة أن التوقعات تشير إلى أن البنك سيتوقف عن رفع أسعار الفائدة لمراقبة أداء الانتعاش في قطاع التعدين و معرفة تأثيره المباشر على معدلات التضخم و هل سيتطلب هذا رفع جديد لأسعار الفائدة أم لا.*

----------


## amr eltabei

*أسبوع مليء بالتقلبات شهدته الأسواق الأمريكية، وسط ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي أمام العملات الرئيسية، وتسجيل الذهب لمستويات تاريخية جديدة، لم يبصرها طوال حياته* *أسبوع مضى، وآخر يقف على الأبواب، والعالم بأسره يترقب البيانات والأخبار الأمريكية الاقتصادية بفارغ الصبر، ولكن الاقتصاد الأمريكي كان بخيلاً علينا في الأسبوع الماضي، حيث صدر عنه القليل من البيانات والأخبار الاقتصادية، مع الإشارة إلى أنها أظهرت تواصل عجلة التعافي والانتعاش في الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم، ولكن وعلى ما يبدو بأن وتيرة الأنشطة الاقتصادية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تباطأت بعض الشيء، في ظل العقبات والتحديات التي لا زالت تقف كالشوكة في حلق الاقتصاد الأمريكي والمتمثلة في ارتفاع معدلات البطالة، تشديد شروط الائتمان، ليشكل هذان العاملان بمثابة مطرقة من صلب تعمل على تدمير النشاط الاقتصادي في الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم -الاقتصاد الأمريكي-.  بداية أسبوعنا المنقضي كانت مع مؤشر مخزونات الجملة، ذلك المؤشر ذو التأثير المنخفض على الأسواق، حيث صدر المؤشر ليظهر مواصلة المنتجين لبناء مخزوناتهم والعمل على رفع مستوياتها، وسط التحسن الأخير الذي شهدته الأوضاع في الاقتصاد الأمريكي، بسبب تحسن مستويات الطلب مؤخراً، ولكن ومع ذلك فلا بد لنا من الاعتراف بأن مستويات الطلب لا تزال تقع تحت وطأة الضغوطات، وبالتالي فلا بد لنا من توقع حاجتها للمزيد من الوقت قبيل أن نشهد ارتفاعاً قوياً في مستويات الطلب. وفي منتصف الأسبوع الماضي وبالتحديد في يوم الأربعاء، صدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي قراءة الميزان التجاري عن شهر آذار، لنشهد توسعاً في عجز الميزان، بسبب ارتفاع قيمة الدولار الأمريكي إلى جانب ارتفاع أسعار الواردات النفطية، بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة، الأمر الذي أثقل كاهل الميزان التجاري، نظراً لتأثر الصادرات سلباً، وسط تضخم الواردات، وعلى كا يبدو فإن ذلك الحال سيستمر خلال الفترة القادمة، وسط مواصلة الدولار الأمريكي تحقيق الأرباح مقابل العملات الرئيسية، وبالأخض مقابل اليورو، والذي يقع تحت ضغط هائل ، بسبب أزمة الديون الأوروبية، والتي تعصف بعملة الاتحاد الأوروبي. وقد اتضح الأمر بشكل جلي من خلال مؤشر أسعار الواردات والذي صدر عقب يوم من إصدار قراءة الميزان التجاري، حيث شهدنا ارتفاع المؤشر خلال شهر نيسان بنسبة 0.9% على الصعيد الشهري، أما في قراءته السنوية خلال شهر نيسان فقد ارتفع المؤشر بنسبة 11.1% ، حيث يعد ذلك دليلاً على ارتفاع أسعار النفط، والتي لم تنعكس بعد على معدلات التضخم، حيث يرتبط ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة بارتفاع معدلات التضخم ارتباطاً وثيقاً، لذا فإن ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي يساعد في تقليل ضغوطات الأسعار بسبب ارتفاع أسعار النفط. آخر أيام الأسبوع الماضي، يوم الجمعة، شهد صدور تقرير مبيعات التجزئة، والذي جاء بأرقام أفضل من المتوقع، الأمر الذي يعكس التحسن خلال شهر نيسان الماضي بأفضل من التوقعات، حيث ارتفع المؤشر بنسبة 0.4% بالمقارنة مع الارتفاع السابق والذي بلغ 2.1% خلال شهر آذار، أما مبيعات التجزئة عدا المواصلات فقد ارتفعت بنسبة 0.4% خلال نيسان بتطابق مع توقعات المحللين، مع الإشارة إلى أن قراءة شهر آذار أشارت إلى ارتفاع بنسبة 1.2%. وتعطينا بيانات مبيعات التجزئة مدلولات واضحة على إنفاق المستهلكين، لذا فإن تلك القراءات الخاصة بشهر نيسان توضح بأن مستويات الإنفاق تراجعت نوعاً ما خلال شهر نيسان، مع الإشارة إلى أن مبيعات التجزئة تشكل أكثر من نصف إنفاق المستهلكين، كما ويشكل الإنفاق ثلثي الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لذا فلا بد لنا من توقع تراجع وتيرة النمو الاقتصادي في أمريكا خلال الربع الثاني من العام الجاري 2010 ، الأمر الذي يؤكد توقعاتنا السابقة والقاضية بتباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال العام الجاري 2010، بالمقارنة مع النصف الثامي من العام الماضي 2009، مع إبقائنا على توقعاتنا بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي سيظهر نمواً بوتيرة قوية بعض الشيء خلال النصف الثاني من العام الجاري 2010، ومع ذلك فنحن لا نتوقع بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي سيكون قادراً على تحقيق معدلات نمو كتلك التي حققها في تقارير سابقة. الانتاج الصناعي من ناحية أخرى ارتفع خلال شهر نيسان بنسبة 0.8% بالمقارنة مع التوقعات التي أشارت إلى ارتفاع الانتاج الصناعي بنسبة 0.7% في حين شهدنا ارتفاع مؤشر معدل استغلال الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال نيسان ليصل إلى 73.7% بالمقارنة مع القراءة السابقة والتي بلغت 73.2% ، مع الإشارة إلى أن السعة الانتاجية تعرف على أنها نسبة الانتاج الفعلي إلى الانتاج المتوقع أو المحتمل، لذا فقد أكدت قراءة المؤشر على التحسن المتواصل الذي تشهده أوضاع الاقتصاد الأمريكي، علماً بأن النشاط الاقتصادي لا يزال تحت وطأة الضغوط جراء ارتفاع معدلات البطالة، وتشديد الأوضاع والشروط الائتمانية. وفي نهاية أخبار الأسبوع الماضي، فقد شهدنا صدور القراءة التمهيدية لمؤشر جامعة ميشيغان لثقة المستهلك لشهر أيار، حيث شهدنا ارتفاع مستويات الثقة لتصل إلى 73.3 مقابل 72.2 خلال شهر نيسان و بأدنى من التوقعات التي بلغت 73.5 ، أما توقعات التضخم لسنة واحدة فقد أظهرت ارتفاعاً خلال أيار لتصل إلى 3.1% مقارنة بتوقعات نيسان التي بلغت 2.9%، في حين ارتفعت توقعات التضخم لخمسة أعوام لتصل إلى 2.9% خلال أيار مقابل 2.7% خلال نيسان. ولا تزال مستويات ثقة المستهلكين تسهد تحسناً مؤخراً وسط تحسن الأوضاع الاقتصادية التي يشهدها الاقتصاد الأمريكي، حيث يشعر المستثمرون بالتفاؤل حيال مستقبل الاقتصاد الأمريكي، وبالتالي فعلى الأرجح أن نشهد تحسناً في مستويات الثقة خلال الفترة القادمة وبالأخص إذا ما شهدنا تحسن الأوضاع في قطاع العمالة الأمريكي بوتيرة ملحوظة. وبالحديث عن الأسواق، فقد تأرجحت أسواق الأسهم بشدة خلال الأسبوع الماضي، وسط القلق حول مستقبل النمو في الاقتصاد العالمي، وسط ارتفاع مشاكل الديون في عدد من الدول الأوروبية، الأمر الذي واصل إثقال كاهل مستويات الثقة في الأسواق، الأمر الذي قاد المستثمرين للبحث عن استثمارات آمنة، ليجدوا في الذهب والدولار الأمريكي ملاذاً آمناً، الأمر الذي قاد ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي أمام العملات الرئيسية، وبالأخص مقابل اليورو، والذي انخفض بشكل حاد خلال الأسبوع الماضي، في حين سجلت أسعار الذهب خلال الأسبوع الماضي مستويات تاريخية جديدة فوق مستويات 1240 دولار أمريكي للأونصة.*

----------


## amr eltabei

*حزمة مساعدات بقيمة 750 بليون يورو إلى دول منطقة اليورو التي تواجه عجز في الموازنة العامة و المخاوف من انهيار منطقة اليورو** تعتبر أهم أحداث الأسبوع*  أسبوع مضى، وآخر يقف على الأبواب، والعالم بأسره يترقب البيانات والأخبار الأمريكية الاقتصادية بفارغ الصبر، ولكن الاقتصاد الأمريكي كان بخيلاً علينا في الأسبوع الماضي، حيث صدر عنه القليل من البيانات والأخبار الاقتصادية، مع الإشارة إلى أنها أظهرت تواصل عجلة التعافي والانتعاش في الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم، ولكن وعلى ما يبدو بأن وتيرة الأنشطة الاقتصادية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تباطأت بعض الشيء، في ظل العقبات والتحديات التي لا زالت تقف كالشوكة في حلق الاقتصاد الأمريكي والمتمثلة في ارتفاع معدلات البطالة، تشديد شروط الائتمان، ليشكل هذان العاملان بمثابة مطرقة من صلب تعمل على تدمير النشاط الاقتصادي في الاقتصاد الأكبر في العالم -الاقتصاد الأمريكي-.  بداية أسبوعنا المنقضي كانت مع مؤشر مخزونات الجملة، ذلك المؤشر ذو التأثير المنخفض على الأسواق، حيث صدر المؤشر ليظهر مواصلة المنتجين لبناء مخزوناتهم والعمل على رفع مستوياتها، وسط التحسن الأخير الذي شهدته الأوضاع في الاقتصاد الأمريكي، بسبب تحسن مستويات الطلب مؤخراً، ولكن ومع ذلك فلا بد لنا من الاعتراف بأن مستويات الطلب لا تزال تقع تحت وطأة الضغوطات، وبالتالي فلا بد لنا من توقع حاجتها للمزيد من الوقت قبيل أن نشهد ارتفاعاً قوياً في مستويات الطلب. وفي منتصف الأسبوع الماضي وبالتحديد في يوم الأربعاء، صدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي قراءة الميزان التجاري عن شهر آذار، لنشهد توسعاً في عجز الميزان، بسبب ارتفاع قيمة الدولار الأمريكي إلى جانب ارتفاع أسعار الواردات النفطية، بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة، الأمر الذي أثقل كاهل الميزان التجاري، نظراً لتأثر الصادرات سلباً، وسط تضخم الواردات، وعلى كا يبدو فإن ذلك الحال سيستمر خلال الفترة القادمة، وسط مواصلة الدولار الأمريكي تحقيق الأرباح مقابل العملات الرئيسية، وبالأخض مقابل اليورو، والذي يقع تحت ضغط هائل ، بسبب أزمة الديون الأوروبية، والتي تعصف بعملة الاتحاد الأوروبي. وقد اتضح الأمر بشكل جلي من خلال مؤشر أسعار الواردات والذي صدر عقب يوم من إصدار قراءة الميزان التجاري، حيث شهدنا ارتفاع المؤشر خلال شهر نيسان بنسبة 0.9% على الصعيد الشهري، أما في قراءته السنوية خلال شهر نيسان فقد ارتفع المؤشر بنسبة 11.1% ، حيث يعد ذلك دليلاً على ارتفاع أسعار النفط، والتي لم تنعكس بعد على معدلات التضخم، حيث يرتبط ارتفاع أسعار الطاقة بارتفاع معدلات التضخم ارتباطاً وثيقاً، لذا فإن ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي يساعد في تقليل ضغوطات الأسعار بسبب ارتفاع أسعار النفط. آخر أيام الأسبوع الماضي، يوم الجمعة، شهد صدور تقرير مبيعات التجزئة، والذي جاء بأرقام أفضل من المتوقع، الأمر الذي يعكس التحسن خلال شهر نيسان الماضي بأفضل من التوقعات، حيث ارتفع المؤشر بنسبة 0.4% بالمقارنة مع الارتفاع السابق والذي بلغ 2.1% خلال شهر آذار، أما مبيعات التجزئة عدا المواصلات فقد ارتفعت بنسبة 0.4% خلال نيسان بتطابق مع توقعات المحللين، مع الإشارة إلى أن قراءة شهر آذار أشارت إلى ارتفاع بنسبة 1.2%. وتعطينا بيانات مبيعات التجزئة مدلولات واضحة على إنفاق المستهلكين، لذا فإن تلك القراءات الخاصة بشهر نيسان توضح بأن مستويات الإنفاق تراجعت نوعاً ما خلال شهر نيسان، مع الإشارة إلى أن مبيعات التجزئة تشكل أكثر من نصف إنفاق المستهلكين، كما ويشكل الإنفاق ثلثي الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لذا فلا بد لنا من توقع تراجع وتيرة النمو الاقتصادي في أمريكا خلال الربع الثاني من العام الجاري 2010 ، الأمر الذي يؤكد توقعاتنا السابقة والقاضية بتباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال العام الجاري 2010، بالمقارنة مع النصف الثامي من العام الماضي 2009، مع إبقائنا على توقعاتنا بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي سيظهر نمواً بوتيرة قوية بعض الشيء خلال النصف الثاني من العام الجاري 2010، ومع ذلك فنحن لا نتوقع بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي سيكون قادراً على تحقيق معدلات نمو كتلك التي حققها في تقارير سابقة. الانتاج الصناعي من ناحية أخرى ارتفع خلال شهر نيسان بنسبة 0.8% بالمقارنة مع التوقعات التي أشارت إلى ارتفاع الانتاج الصناعي بنسبة 0.7% في حين شهدنا ارتفاع مؤشر معدل استغلال الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال نيسان ليصل إلى 73.7% بالمقارنة مع القراءة السابقة والتي بلغت 73.2% ، مع الإشارة إلى أن السعة الانتاجية تعرف على أنها نسبة الانتاج الفعلي إلى الانتاج المتوقع أو المحتمل، لذا فقد أكدت قراءة المؤشر على التحسن المتواصل الذي تشهده أوضاع الاقتصاد الأمريكي، علماً بأن النشاط الاقتصادي لا يزال تحت وطأة الضغوط جراء ارتفاع معدلات البطالة، وتشديد الأوضاع والشروط الائتمانية. وفي نهاية أخبار الأسبوع الماضي، فقد شهدنا صدور القراءة التمهيدية لمؤشر جامعة ميشيغان لثقة المستهلك لشهر أيار، حيث شهدنا ارتفاع مستويات الثقة لتصل إلى 73.3 مقابل 72.2 خلال شهر نيسان و بأدنى من التوقعات التي بلغت 73.5 ، أما توقعات التضخم لسنة واحدة فقد أظهرت ارتفاعاً خلال أيار لتصل إلى 3.1% مقارنة بتوقعات نيسان التي بلغت 2.9%، في حين ارتفعت توقعات التضخم لخمسة أعوام لتصل إلى 2.9% خلال أيار مقابل 2.7% خلال نيسان. ولا تزال مستويات ثقة المستهلكين تسهد تحسناً مؤخراً وسط تحسن الأوضاع الاقتصادية التي يشهدها الاقتصاد الأمريكي، حيث يشعر المستثمرون بالتفاؤل حيال مستقبل الاقتصاد الأمريكي، وبالتالي فعلى الأرجح أن نشهد تحسناً في مستويات الثقة خلال الفترة القادمة وبالأخص إذا ما شهدنا تحسن الأوضاع في قطاع العمالة الأمريكي بوتيرة ملحوظة. وبالحديث عن الأسواق، فقد تأرجحت أسواق الأسهم بشدة خلال الأسبوع الماضي، وسط القلق حول مستقبل النمو في الاقتصاد العالمي، وسط ارتفاع مشاكل الديون في عدد من الدول الأوروبية، الأمر الذي واصل إثقال كاهل مستويات الثقة في الأسواق، الأمر الذي قاد المستثمرين للبحث عن استثمارات آمنة، ليجدوا في الذهب والدولار الأمريكي ملاذاً آمناً، الأمر الذي قاد ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي أمام العملات الرئيسية، وبالأخص مقابل اليورو، والذي انخفض بشكل حاد خلال الأسبوع الماضي، في حين سجلت أسعار الذهب خلال الأسبوع الماضي مستويات تاريخية جديدة فوق مستويات 1240 دولار أمريكي للأونصة.

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

السلام عليكم واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام اخى فوركساوى

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

ايه الاخبار يا كينج هو السوق ده مش المفروض يصححله شوية ولا ايه 
عايز اخد شرا بسيط ايه رايك 
الواحد قاعد كده بدون اى عملية مش هينفع

----------


## كينج

انا كمان بفكر فى الشراء بس كلام الحجه ميركل مخوفنى والله مش عارف اعمل ايه حتى الواحد مش عارف يتوقع

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

منا اشتريت عشان كلام الحاجة ميركل 
الاسبوع اللى فات قالت هتدافع عن اليورو ضد ذئاب السوق واليورو اتبهدل 
على ما اظن الاسبوع ده هيكون العكس

----------


## كينج

طب لما يطلع ناخد بايع اضمن ونور الدين هايوصى على اوردرات بكره انا هاستنى لبكره ونشوف احسن

----------


## فوركساوى عربى

الناس دول بيلعبوا لعبة قذرة جدا يا عماد يقولوا تصريحات مفيدة جدا للعملة وتلاقى العملة بتهبط 
وبعدها يقولوا تصريحات سلبية جدا للعملة وتلاقى العملة بتصعد 
وبعد ده كله تلاقى التصريحات العكسية اللى فعلا بتديلك الاتجاه الصحيح

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله  
فية حد موجود ؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> والله ياباشا انا شايف انة عايز يروح 1.5130 واعتقد والله اعلم انة هينزل من هناك جامد دة وجهة نظرى ومازلت محتفظ بعقود من مستويات فوق خالص ومستنى اهدافى اول هدف عند 1.4230 دة وجهة نظرى زى ما قولتلك يا ايسمو قبل كدة تحتمل اخطاء قبل الصواب والله اعلى واعلم

 تم الخروج نهائيا من مستوى 1.4270 والحمد لله وللاسف كنت عاملة كمين بعقد شراء جامد جدا من مستوى 1.4230 ولاكن مليش فية نصيب والحمد لله خيرها فى غيرها............

----------


## amr eltabei

فين الناس راحو طمنونى عليكم يا جماعة الخير عاملين اية.....
يوسف وايسمو وعماد واحمد اية فينكم؟

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

انا بعت الاسترلينى ايه رايكم

----------


## yousefh

> انا بعت الاسترلينى ايه رايكم

 جميل
أنا بعت من 1.4450

----------


## كينج

تفتكر 4450 منطقه كويسه

----------


## كينج

ممكن يطلع لحد كام

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن يطلع لحد كام

 ممكن 1.4475 و 1.4500

----------


## كينج

اخلص واخد تانى

----------


## yousefh

إللي يريحك 
أنا عن نفسي منتظر 1.4250

----------


## كينج

انا منتظر 1.3737

----------


## yousefh

أنا من رأي تكتفي بـ 1.4000 وده مستوى دعم نفسي مهم جدا
أعتقد إن الباوند لو وصله ممكن يرتد 300 نقطة 
أنا عندي بيع من 1.4540 وعمله هدف عند 1.4000
وحاليا دخلت بيع من 1.4450 وهدفي 1.4250

----------


## mdraw

كيفكم ياجماعة الخير 
شايفين شمعة الساعة ما أحلاها إذا أغلقت هكذا

----------


## yousefh

> كيفكم ياجماعة الخير
> شايفين شمعة الساعة ما أحلاها إذا أغلقت هكذا

 الحمد لله يا مدرو
إزيك إنت 
بالنسبة للباوند على الساعة و الـ 4 ساعات
أعتقد أن له مزيد من الصعود

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله يا مدرو
> إزيك إنت 
> بالنسبة للباوند على الساعة و الـ 4 ساعات
> أعتقد أن له مزيد من الصعود

 حبيبي يوسف الحمد لله أنا بخير
لكن على شارت الساعة أعتقد أنه صعد ولامس الترند وانتهى

----------


## yousefh

> حبيبي يوسف الحمد لله أنا بخير
> لكن على شارت الساعة أعتقد أنه صعد ولامس الترند وانتهى

 يارب تكون بخير دايما 
أعتقد إننا هنشوف كسر فوق الترند بحاجة بسيطة
يعني ممكن نشوف 1.4480 أو 1.4505

----------


## mdraw

> يارب تكون بخير دايما 
> أعتقد إننا هنشوف كسر فوق الترند بحاجة بسيطة
> يعني ممكن نشوف 1.4480 أو 1.4505

 تسلم حبيبي
أعتقد بدأ الباوند بالإنهيار ويمكن النقطة يلي  بتتكلم عنها بعيدة والله أعلم

----------


## mdraw

الباوند صحح من اللو اليوم لحد الآن حوالي 200 نقطة أعتقد يعتبر تصحيح زيادة 
ونور بيقول التصحيح محدود يعني برأيك لسه فيه عافية يصحح كمان ؟

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## yousefh

أنا كلامي مبني على أساس نقطة 1.4250
فهذه النقطة من أهم نقاط الخروج من البيع .. للمتاجرين على المدى القصير والمتوسط والطويل 
و أنا ذكرت إن نقطة 1.4450 جيدة للبيع
ولكن قلت أيضا إننا قد نرى مزيد من التصحيح
و أعتقد كمان إنه ممكن يوصل 1.4550 بس إعتقاد ضعيف 
والله أعلم 
ملحوظة
أنا بايع من 1.4540 و 1.4450
ولكن بشارك باللي أنا بفكر فيه

----------


## amr eltabei

> أنا كلامي مبني على أساس نقطة 1.4250
> فهذه النقطة من أهم نقاط الخروج من البيع .. للمتاجرين على المدى القصير والمتوسط والطويل 
> و أنا ذكرت إن نقطة 1.4450 جيدة للبيع
> ولكن قلت أيضا إننا قد نرى مزيد من التصحيح
> و أعتقد كمان إنه ممكن يوصل 1.4550 بس إعتقاد ضعيف 
> والله أعلم 
> ملحوظة
> أنا بايع من 1.4540 و 1.4450
> ولكن بشارك باللي أنا بفكر فيه

   ازيك يايوسف الاول عامل اية طمنى عليك يارب تكون بخير.....
كلامك صح ياباشا بخصوص مستوى 1.4250 مستوى قوى فعلاا وانا كنت بشترى من علية انهاردة لاكن ربنا ما اردش والحمد لله ممكن المستوى دة يردة شوية حلوين 
بس لو انضرب بنتكلم على مستويات محترمة تحت تبدا من 1.4000 ودة مستوى نفسى زى ما كل الناس عارفة طبعا ويلية 1.3755 ودة 161% فيبو للموجة الحالية ويعتبر مستوى مهم ايضا
ويلية 1.3430 دة كلة لو استمرت الاوضاع كما هية فى اوروبا والله اعلم :016:

----------


## yousefh

> ازيك يايوسف الاول عامل اية طمنى عليك يارب تكون بخير.....
> كلامك صح ياباشا بخصوص مستوى 1.4250 مستوى قوى فعلاا وانا كنت بشترى من علية انهاردة لاكن ربنا ما اردش والحمد لله ممكن المستوى دة يردة شوية حلوين
> بس لو انضرب بنتكلم على مستويات محترمة تحت تبدا من 1.4000 ودة مستوى نفسى زى ما كل الناس عارفة طبعا ويلية 1.3755 ودة 161% فيبو للموجة الحالية ويعتبر مستوى مهم ايضا
> ويلية 1.3430 دة كلة لو استمرت الاوضاع كما هية فى اوروبا والله اعلم

 الله يسلمك
كل كلامك صح وكل النقاط إللي إنت ذكرتها قوية وليها إحترامها
و أنا بايع وهدفي أولا 1.4000 
بس أنا بتكلم على أساس أن نقطة 1.4250 هي قاع قناة هابطة على اليومي
و أعتقد إن عدد كبير من المتاجرين تحولوا للشراء عندها
وده السبب إننا شوفنا تصحيح 200 نقطة حتى الأن

----------


## amr eltabei

> الله يسلمك
> كل كلامك صح وكل النقاط إللي إنت ذكرتها قوية وليها إحترامها
> و أنا بايع وهدفي أولا 1.4000 
> بس أنا بتكلم على أساس أن نقطة 1.4250 هي قاع قناة هابطة على اليومي
> و أعتقد إن عدد كبير من المتاجرين تحولوا للشراء عندها
> وده السبب إننا شوفنا تصحيح 200 نقطة حتى الأن

 والله ياباشا انا كمان كنت بشترى منها بترجت للتصحيح يبدا من 1.4600 الى 1.4730 وكانت دة اهدافى للشراء من المستوى دة  واعتقد انة الاسبوع دة ممكن يصحح من المستويات المذكورة قبل الهبوط الكبير انا ببيع من هناك بترجت 1.4000 زيك تمام بس الخروج بنصف الربح بأذن الله 
هدفى الكبير عند 1.3750 بأذن الله تعالى وربنا كريم.......

----------


## ksadc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدف أول صاعد للباوند 1.4551وهدف ثاني1.4736 اليورو صعود هدف 1.2401  ملاحظة الصعود مؤقت وعكس المسار الرئيسي للزوج كن حذر وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى خلص تصحيح والا لسه  :Boxing:

----------


## amr eltabei

> الاسترلينى خلص تصحيح والا لسه

 ازيك يا عماد عامل اية فى السوق اليومين دول يارب تكون بخير
اعتقد لسة مخلص تصحيح ياباشا..... :013:

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله كله تمام لاء قله يشهل شويه عاوزين فلوس بسرعه

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله كله تمام لاء قله يشهل شويه عاوزين فلوس بسرعه

 هههههههههه ماشى ياباشا هقولة :Big Grin:  بس الصبر يا عماد استنى يصحح صح بس واوعدك يأذن الله هتاخد ويفة جامدة اوى لتحت ربنا كريم متستعجلش خلى دايما السعر يجيلك متجريش ورا العملة ابد هتكسب باذن الله  :013:

----------


## yousefh

خبر مهم على الدولار بعد 10 دقايق
صافي مشتريات الأوراق المالية طويلة الأجل

----------


## yousefh

الخبر إيجابي للدولار بجنون

----------


## كينج

الخبر حلو جدآ جدآ جدآ جدآ

----------


## كينج

> الخبر إيجابي للدولار بجنون

  يوسف بعد اذنك انا خد الكلمتين دول وحتطهم فى موضوع تانى يعنى اختصار للوقت

----------


## yousefh

> الخبر حلو جدآ جدآ جدآ جدآ

 جيد جدا
ولكن الخبر ده بالذات تأثيرة بيختلف من شهر لأخر
عموما ربنا يسهل

----------


## كينج

الخبر حلو للدولار امال الاسترلينى و اليورو بيطلعوا لييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف بعد اذنك انا خد الكلمتين دول وحتطهم فى موضوع تانى يعنى اختصار للوقت

 ياسيدي مفيش مشاكل  :Regular Smile: 
طالما غرضك إفادة الاخوة الأخريين

----------


## كينج

الخبر حلو للدولار امال الاسترلينى و اليورو بيطلعوا لييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## yousefh

ما أنا قلتلك تأثير الخبر ده بالذات بيختلف من شهر لأخر
متخفش الباوند كان عايز يكمل تصحيحه مش أكتر

----------


## yousefh

> أعتقد إننا هنشوف كسر فوق الترند بحاجة بسيطة
> يعني ممكن نشوف 1.4480 أو 1.4505

 دي نقاط التصحيح المحتملة إللي أنا ذكرتها صباحا

----------


## كينج

اليورو و الاسترلينى فاتحين على الرابع

----------


## yousefh

الباوند شكله كده عايز يوصل لـ 1.4570  :Regular Smile: 
فهو لم ينهي التصحيح على 4 ساعات حتى الأن
بالرغم من وصوله إلى 1.4509 
أنهى التصحيح على الساعة وفي إنتظار إنهاء التصحيح على 4 ساعات

----------


## ksadc

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدف أول صاعد للباوند 1.4551وهدف ثاني1.4736 اليورو صعود هدف 1.2401  ملاحظة الصعود مؤقت وعكس المسار الرئيسي للزوج كن حذر وبالتوفيق للجميع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تم تحقيق الاهداف المتوقعه ولله الحمد مبروك لمن دخل شراء على الباوند واليورو :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تم تحقيق الاهداف المتوقعه ولله الحمد مبروك لمن دخل شراء على الباوند واليورو

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا يا أخي أهدافك لم تتحقق
إنت قولت هدف الباوند 1.4551 وحتى الأن لم يصلها
ومعنى ذلك أنك نفسك لم تدخل شراء على الباوند و إلا كنت ستعرف إذا كان وصل الهدف ولا لأ 
ثانيا إحنا هنا بنفضفض ولا نضع توصيات 
ثالثا لا نعاكس الإتجاه
يعني لو الباوند هيوصل 1.4551 يبقى نستناها ونبيع من هناك 
و أرجو منك مراعاة شعور الأخوة هنا بأننا كلنا بايعين يورو و باوند

----------


## ksadc

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا يا أخي أهدافك لم تتحقق
> إنت قولت هدف الباوند 1.4551 وحتى الأن لم يصلها
> ومعنى ذلك أنك نفسك لم تدخل شراء على الباوند و إلا كنت ستعرف إذا كان وصل الهدف ولا لأ 
> ثانيا إحنا هنا بنفضفض ولا نضع توصيات 
> ثالثا لا نعاكس الإتجاه
> يعني لو الباوند هيوصل 1.4551 يبقى نستناها ونبيع من هناك 
> و أرجو منك مراعاة شعور الأخوة هنا بأننا كلنا بايعين يورو و باوند[/right]

 اسف ثاني مره لن اكتب مبروك الا بعد ما اتكد انك كسبان بس شد حيلك  :Good:

----------


## yousefh

> اسف ثاني مره لن اكتب مبروك الا بعد ما اتكد انك كسبان بس شد حيلك

 لا يا أخي إنت تكتب مبروك ذي ما إنت عايز بس لما أهدافك تتحقق 
ثانيا
أنا مش من الناس إللي بتتعصب لما تبقى خسرانه 
ثالثا
مين قالك إن أنا خسران ومش كسبان
-----------------------
أنا بستفيد من كل هبوط
ألف حمد وشكر لله
-----------------------
وأنا ما بزعلش لما حد يحاول يفيد إخوانه 
لأ بالعكس بفرح ... ويمكن كمان أنا أستفيد

----------


## yousefh

مش سامعين لك حس يا عماد
إنت فين ؟
وعامل إيه

----------


## كينج

كسبان 29 نقطه لحد دلوقتى

----------


## ksadc

> لا يا أخي إنت تكتب مبروك ذي ما إنت عايز بس لما أهدافك تتحقق 
> ثانيا
> أنا مش من الناس إللي بتتعصب لما تبقى خسرانه 
> ثالثا
> مين قالك إن أنا خسران ومش كسبان
> -----------------------
> أنا بستفيد من كل هبوط
> ألف حمد وشكر لله
> ----------------------- 
> لأ بالعكس بفرح ... ويمكن كمان أنا أستفيد

 وأنا ما بزعلش لما حد يحاول يفيد إخوانه   الاخ يوسف انا لا احب الجدال وسبب ردي على ردك الاخير لكي ابين للجميع اني لم اقدم تصور غير مدروس او البحث عن الحاق الضرار بالاخوان هنا صحيح اني كتبة هدف الباوند الاول بلخطاء وهو مطبعي ويجد صورة من منصة التداول توضح الهدف الصحيح المقصود لبيع الكيبل واليورو والهدف الصحيح هو 1.4483 ام الهدف الثاني لم اخطي في كتابته واليك الشارة لكي يوضح للجميع ماقصدة والحمد لله على المكسب وعندما افرح بتحقيق هدف لا يعني اني اكيد غيري على العموم لا تستعجل في قرارك مع الناس حتى ولو كننت خسران اخي الكريم فهاذ دورك انت فقط كما ارجو التمعن في التحذير المكتوب جيداً  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدف أول صاعد للباوند 1.4551وهدف ثاني1.4736 اليورو صعود هدف 1.2401  ملاحظة الصعود مؤقت وعكس المسار الرئيسي للزوج كن حذر وبالتوفيق للجميع ملاحظة: تم الدخول بيع على الزوجين وليس شراء بعد وصول هدف التصحيح واعتقد ان مخالفة التنرد خطاء كبير يقع فيه الكثير

----------


## yousefh

> وأنا ما بزعلش لما حد يحاول يفيد إخوانه   الاخ يوسف انا لا احب الجدال وسبب ردي على ردك الاخير لكي ابين للجميع اني لم اقدم تصور غير مدروس او البحث عن الحاق الضرار بالاخوان هنا صحيح اني كتبة هدف الباوند الاول بلخطاء وهو مطبعي ويجد صورة من منصة التداول توضح الهدف الصحيح المقصود لبيع الكيبل واليورو والهدف الصحيح هو 1.4483 ام الهدف الثاني لم اخطي في كتابته واليك الشارة لكي يوضح للجميع ماقصدة والحمد لله على المكسب وعندما افرح بتحقيق هدف لا يعني اني اكيد غيري على العموم لا تستعجل في قرارك مع الناس حتى ولو كننت خسران اخي الكريم فهاذ دورك انت فقط كما ارجو التمعن في التحذير المكتوب جيداً  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدف أول صاعد للباوند 1.4551وهدف ثاني1.4736 اليورو صعود هدف 1.2401  ملاحظة الصعود مؤقت وعكس المسار الرئيسي للزوج كن حذر وبالتوفيق للجميع ملاحظة: تم الدخول بيع على الزوجين وليس شراء بعد وصول هدف التصحيح واعتقد ان مخالفة التنرد خطاء كبير يقع فيه الكثير

 طيب طالما الخطأ كان خطأ مطبعي في الكتابة
مقولتش ليه كده من الأول  :Regular Smile:  
يعني أنا كل ده عمال أنقشك و إنت ترد عليا
ما كنت تقول إنه خطأ مطبعي من الأول  :Regular Smile:  
و أنا أسف ليك يا سيدي
و حصل خير  :Eh S(7):  
الوش إللي بيضحك ده .. إقطع إيده وخد الوردة

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ناوى يصحح تانى والا ايه

----------


## ksadc

> الاسترلينى ناوى يصحح تانى والا ايه

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيب كنج تجاوز القمه1.4510 اتوقع الصعود للهدف الثاني الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي السابقه على العموم اول مقاومه امام الباوند هي 1.4640    نصيحة لنفسي :من الخطاء مخالفة التنرد العام وهو هبوط في  الكيبل ،كن حذر في المضاربه مع الصعود التصحيحي :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

يوسف الاسترلينى لو كسر 1.45 ممكن يوصل لحد سعر كام

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيب كنج تجاوز القمه1.4510 اتوقع الصعود للهدف الثاني الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي السابقه على العموم اول مقاومه امام الباوند هي 1.4640    نصيحة لنفسي :من الخطاء مخالفة التنرد العام وهو هبوط في الكيبل ،كن حذر في المضاربه مع الصعود التصحيحي

  هههههههههههه انا وانت كتبنا فى نفس الحظه

----------


## amr eltabei

> الاسترلينى ناوى يصحح تانى والا ايه

  
ياباشا هوة صحح اصلاا امتى؟ اعتقد تصحيحة يبدا من مستوى 1.4555 الى 1.4650 وممكن يمتد الى 1.4730 كمان ياباشا الصبر :013:

----------


## كينج

> ياباشا هوة صحح اصلاا امتى؟ اعتقد تصحيحة يبدا من مستوى 1.4555 الى 1.4650 وممكن يمتد الى 1.4730 كمان ياباشا الصبر

  هولسه فاضل 300 نقطه تااااااااااااانى

----------


## amr eltabei

> هولسه فاضل 300 نقطه تااااااااااااانى

 اة ممكن بس مش معنى دة انك تخش عكس الترند ياعماد البيع افضل سيبة يصحح وخش من نقطة حلوة وانا افضل انة يخلص تصحيح على الاربع ساعات احسن لانة لسة مخلص  والله اعلم

----------


## كينج

> اة ممكن بس مش معنى دة انك تخش عكس الترند ياعماد البيع افضل سيبة يصحح وخش من نقطة حلوة وانا افضل انة يخلص تصحيح على الاربع ساعات احسن لانة لسة مخلص والله اعلم

  انا بايع من 1.4437

----------


## ksadc

> ياباشا هوة صحح اصلاا امتى؟ اعتقد تصحيحة يبدا من مستوى 1.4555 الى 1.4650 وممكن يمتد الى 1.4730 كمان ياباشا الصبر

  :015: مشاء الله تبارك الله :015:

----------


## كينج

> مشاء الله تبارك الله

  ياعم بتكتب فى الخاص ليه ماتكتب هنا احسن امال احنا عاملين الموضوع ده ليه 
فضفضه 
علشان تقول اللى فى نفسك بدون قيوووووووووووود

----------


## yousefh

> اة ممكن بس مش معنى دة انك تخش عكس الترند ياعماد البيع افضل سيبة يصحح وخش من نقطة حلوة وانا افضل انة يخلص تصحيح على الاربع ساعات احسن لانة لسة مخلص والله اعلم

 إزيك يا عمرو عامل إية ؟
ده فعلا إللي أنا بقوله
إن الباوند لم ينهي التصحيح على الـ 4 ساعات حتى الأن 
وعموما أنا بالنسبة لي كل ما يصحح أكتر كل لما يبقى أفضل للبيع
وبنفس الهدف 1.4000 كهدف أول

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياعم بتكتب فى الخاص ليه ماتكتب هنا احسن امال احنا عاملين الموضوع ده ليه 
> فضفضه 
> علشان تقول اللى فى نفسك بدون قيوووووووووووود

 صحيح ياعماد ازاى اكتب فى الخاص مش عارف ازاى؟ :016:

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذي الفاضل محمد آلا مسيري حفظه الله  وجهة نظر أخي الكريم تجاوز القمة 1.4510 اول مقاومة للباوند 1.4640 والمقاومة الثانية هي 1.4738 أرجو ان لا اكون اقحمت نفسي فيما لا يعنيني فقط حب الخير لشخصك الكريم وجميع الأخوة   ملاحظة: الله يستر من صاحبي الجديد هو عارف نفسه

 أخي العزيز 
أظن الموضوع ده إنتهى وملهاش لازمة الملاحظة إللي إنت كاتبها دي
بعد لما إتفقنا إن ردي عليك في البداية كان بسبب رقم إنت كتبته وقلت بعد كده إنه خطأ مطبعي في الكتابه 
و أنا إعتذرتلك
ولا من رأيك نقضيها رمي كلام على بعض

----------


## amr eltabei

> إزيك يا عمرو عامل إية ؟
> ده فعلا إللي أنا بقوله
> إن الباوند لم ينهي التصحيح على الـ 4 ساعات حتى الأن 
> وعموما أنا بالنسبة لي كل ما يصحح أكتر كل لما يبقى أفضل للبيع
> وبنفس الهدف 1.4000 كهدف أول

 ازيك انت يايوسف انا شايف انة لسة مخلص طبعا على الاربع ساعات واعتقد انة هيطلع شوية كدة حبتين وطبعا زى ماانت قول كل طلوع كويس اوى وفرص جميلة للبيع بأول ترجت انت قولتة طبعا 1.4000 ودة حاجز نفسى قديم والله اعلم ....

----------


## ksadc

> أخي العزيز 
> أظن الموضوع ده إنتهى وملهاش لازمة الملاحظة إللي إنت كاتبها دي
> بعد لما إتفقنا إن ردي عليك في البداية كان بسبب رقم إنت كتبته وقلت بعد كده إنه خطأ مطبعي في الكتابه 
> و أنا إعتذرتلك
> ولا من رأيك نقضيها رمي كلام على بعض

  ومين قال انت صحبي اصلاً

----------


## yousefh

> ازيك انت يايوسف انا شايف انة لسة مخلص طبعا على الاربع ساعات واعتقد انة هيطلع شوية كدة حبتين وطبعا زى ماانت قول كل طلوع كويس اوى وفرص جميلة للبيع بأول ترجت انت قولتة طبعا 1.4000 ودة حاجز نفسى قديم والله اعلم ....

 أنا الحمد لله ..
وربنا يكرمنا كلنا أنا و إنت وجميع الأخوة
ماعدا شخص معين في دماغي

----------


## bu_mohammed

السلام عليكم

----------


## bu_mohammed

كما توقعت في موضوع نور ههههههههههه 
الباوند استرالي حقق حوالي 80 نقطة في ساعة احمدك يارب

----------


## bu_mohammed

انا بعت الدولار ين دلوقتي على 92.46 والهدف بأذن الله 91.90 و 91.80  
وبأذن الله إلى الاهداااااف

----------


## كينج

بو محمد الاسترلينى وصل ل 1.4498 فى تصحيح تانى والا خلاص

----------


## كينج

فى نزول للاسترلينى فى الفتره الاسيويه

----------


## bu_mohammed

انا قلت اني مش حبيع قبل 1.4600 إن وصلها دخلت بيع وإن موصلهاااااش أهو الازواج كتير مش لازم الكيبل

----------


## كينج

انا بايع يابو محمد من 1.4437

----------


## bu_mohammed

عماد هوه على شارت الساعة للبيع فعلاً وأكثر ارتفاع ممكن يزيد 50 أو 100 نقطة 
بس انا مابشتغلش إلى على ال4 ساعات وأنا شخصياً حبيع للسوينجات من 1.4600
أما للخطف 30 إلى 50 نقطة ممكن من هنا بس قبل نهاية اليوم
لأن خطوط الكماريلا حيتغير مكانها وتصبح بعيدة عن الارقام الحاليه 
علشان كدى افضل ان لو عاوز الواحد يدخل يبقى يدخل بعد الاغلاق

----------


## bu_mohammed

الله يكون في عونك ياعماااااااااااااد 
انت بس لوتركز شوية في المواضيع اللي في المنتدى والطرق الرقمية وبالتحديد 
حتبدع .......... شوووف موضوع نور للأسبوعين اللي فاتوا الحمدلله ولاتوصيه من اللي كتبتهم موصلتش الهدف على اكثر من 8 أزواج 
وبأذن الله حيوصل الين للهدف 
مش غرور لا سمح الله ولكن لان اقصى ارتفاع للين حسب تصوري 94 يعني حي الله 150 نقطة هذا اقصى ارتفااااع 
يعني أنا قنوع جداً برضى بال60 إلى 80 نقطة على العملية طبعاً في حالتي دي بدخل بتقل وبقلب جامد 
لأن المنطقة أماااااان جداً

----------


## bu_mohammed

انا مش عارف ليه توقعات الاسترليني استرالي اللي انا كتبتها اتحدفت من موضوع نور وكمان الشارتات قبل التوقع وبعد التوقع كمان اتحدفت  
إيه هي المشكلة  ؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

> الله يكون في عونك ياعماااااااااااااد 
> انت بس لوتركز شوية في المواضيع اللي في المنتدى والطرق الرقمية وبالتحديد 
> حتبدع .......... شوووف موضوع نور للأسبوعين اللي فاتوا الحمدلله ولاتوصيه من اللي كتبتهم موصلتش الهدف على اكثر من 8 أزواج 
> وبأذن الله حيوصل الين للهدف 
> مش غرور لا سمح الله ولكن لان اقصى ارتفاع للين حسب تصوري 94 يعني حي الله 150 نقطة هذا اقصى ارتفااااع 
> يعني أنا قنوع جداً برضى بال60 إلى 80 نقطة على العملية طبعاً في حالتي دي بدخل بتقل وبقلب جامد 
> لأن المنطقة أماااااان جداً

  طب ماتعلمنا ينوبك ثواب

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## bu_mohammed

> طب ماتعلمنا ينوبك ثواب

 أديني حطيتلك شارت بالفني هو رايح لحد 91.30 الخط اللي تحت وممكن 91.10 
أما انا مش طمااااع 91.80 هو الهدف بتاعي وماتسنساش لو تبص على الفريمات الكبيرة هوة للبيع وليس للشراء أبداً وحتى على المدى المتوسط والبعيد زي ما قال نور ممكن يوصل لغاية 78

----------


## bu_mohammed

ودي شارت تاني على الديلي

----------


## bu_mohammed

في فرصتين حسب نظرية الشالينجر بيع الباوند ين واليورو ين  
بس عازلها تأكيد من الباربوليك ساااار

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## amr eltabei

مفيش حد هنا والا اية ؟

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
لسه صاحي حالا يا عمرو
أفطر و أشرب شاي و أرجعلك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> السلام عليكم
> لسه صاحي حالا يا عمرو
> أفطر و أشرب شاي و أرجعلك

 ماشى يايوسف مستنيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

إيه رأيك في الباوند النهاردة يا عمرو 
بالرغم من الاخبار التي أتت إيجابية جدا على الباوند
ولكنه فشل حتى في الوصول إلى مقاومة 1.4540

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد الهبوط إللي حصل في الباوند ده
مش بسبب قوة الدولار
ولكن بسبب ضعف مفاجئ في الباوند
وحتى الأن لا أعرف السبب

----------


## كينج

خطاب التضخم لبنك انجلترا

----------


## yousefh

> خطاب التضخم لبنك انجلترا

 هل بدأ الخطاب يا عماد

----------


## كينج

ناس بتقول بدء

----------


## amr eltabei

> إيه رأيك في الباوند النهاردة يا عمرو 
> بالرغم من الاخبار التي أتت إيجابية جدا على الباوند
> ولكنه فشل حتى في الوصول إلى مقاومة 1.4540

  

> أعتقد الهبوط إللي حصل في الباوند ده
> مش بسبب قوة الدولار
> ولكن بسبب ضعف مفاجئ في الباوند
> وحتى الأن لا أعرف السبب

 مش عارف يايوسف محتار جدا فية الطبيعى انة يصحح على الاقل ل1.4650
على اقل تقدير وينزل للاهداف المتفق عليها كدة ممكن تلاقى حركات جامدة فوق وتحت والله اعلم :016:

----------


## amr eltabei

الغريب انة قلب المؤشرات للنزول على الاربع ساعات بس موضوع الديفرجن دة مش مطمنى خالص انت اية رايك يايوسف؟

----------


## كينج

ياعم ان شاء الله مايجبش 4650 وينزل على طووووووووووووول

----------


## amr eltabei

انا ممكن ابيع من المستويات الحالية دة بس لفضل ابيع من مستويات فوق احسن على الاقل لو كان عمل 1.4570 كان ممكن اخش بيع لاكن كونة مش قادر يخترق1.4540 محيرنى شوية وافضل اشتغل علية يومى 
فقط اخش واخرج بسرعة على السريع الى ان تتضح الصورة كويس

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياعم ان شاء الله مايجبش 4650 وينزل على طووووووووووووول

 معلش ياعماد مش طبيعى عدم تصحيحة خالص للوصول للاهداف بسرعة هيرخم علينا كتير  :Emoticon1:

----------


## yousefh

> انا ممكن ابيع من المستويات الحالية دة بس لفضل ابيع من مستويات فوق احسن على الاقل لو كان عمل 1.4570 كان ممكن اخش بيع لاكن كونة مش قادر يخترق1.4540 محيرنى شوية وافضل اشتغل علية يومى
> فقط اخش واخرج بسرعة على السريع الى ان تتضح الصورة كويس

 أعتقد ده أحسن حل فعلا للوضع إللي إحنا فيه

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياعم ان شاء الله مايجبش 4650 وينزل على طووووووووووووول

 وكدة ممكن يزور اللو بتاع امس ويرتد منة تانى ويفضل قارفنا بقة انما لو صحح كويس هيكسر 1.4000 من الاخر ويروح للاهداف مستريح فاهم ياعماد اقصد اية والله اعلى واعلم.... :013:

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد والله أعلم إننا ممكن نشوف هبوط حلو في الباوند
بعد إغلاق الساعة دي

----------


## amr eltabei

*الثقة تنهار في أوروبا و الضغوط الاقتصادية مستمرة* *في ظل أزمة ديون اليونان السيادية و التي امتدت منها تأثيرات سلبية ظهرت على شكل عجز كبير في دول أخرى مثل إسبانيا و البرتغال و إيطاليا، انتشرت حالة من القلق الكبير بين أوساط المتداولين و المتابعين و المحللين الذين أصبحوا ينظرون إلى تبعات الأزمة على اقتصاد المجموعة الأوروبية عامةً. في نفس الوقت، انخفاض سعر صرف اليورو الشديد سبب قلقاً تجاه احتمال ارتفاع مستويات التضخم رغم أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي ما زال يتوقع أن تكون مستويات التضخم مستقرة هذه السنة. القلق الكبير الذي ساد الأسواق الأوروبية انعكس على مؤشرات ZEW للثقة و ظهر ذلك على شكل انخفاض حاد فاق التوقعات في هذه المؤشرات. بحسب مؤشر ZEW للثقة، انخفضت الثقة بشكل حاد في الاقتصاد الألماني و ظهر ذلك على المؤشر بانخفاضه من مستوى 53.0 إلى 45.8 دفعة واحدة فيما انخفضت الثقة في الاقتصاد الأوروبي بحسب مؤشر ZEW لتظهر على شكل انزلاق المؤشر من 46.0 إلى 37.6. القلق الشديد تجاه امتداد أزمة اليونان إلى الدول الأوروبية المجاورة وصولاً إلى الاقتصاديات الكبرى مثل ألمانيا و فرنسا دفع موجة هائلة من التشاؤم شهدنا خلالها انخفاضاً كبيراً في مؤشرات الأسهم الأوروبية بشكل عام . لكن مع وضع خطة لمساعدة اليونان و إشارات البنك المركزي الأوروبي لدعم اليورو شهدنا هذا اليوم عودة لبعض الثقة في الأسواق المالية. شهدنا خلال شهر آذار الماضي ارتفاعاً في الفائض الأوروبي في الميزان التجاري، رغم انخفاض سعر صرف اليورو بشكل ملحوظ إلا أن الفائض ارتفع إلى 4.5 مليار يورو من السابق 2.4 مليار و هذا الارتفاع لم ينعكس على الميزان التجاري المعدّل موسمياً حيث أن الفائض انخفض من 3.3 مليار إلى 0.6 مليار يورو بالنسبة للميزان التجاري المعدّل موسمياً. الضغوط الاقتصادية مستمرة على الاتحاد الأوروبي، و انخفاض الثقة أمر آخر يضيف على صانعي القرار مسؤولية كبيرة لمحاولة دفع الثقة للتحسّن مرّة أخرى حيث أن انخفاض الثقة قد يكون سبباً لتأخير تحسّن الاقتصاد. استلام اليونان لأول دفعة مساعدات بلغ مقدارها 18 مليار دولار أمريكي كان سبباً لأن نرى بعض التحسّن في الأسواق المالية الأوروبية هذا اليوم ليستمر مؤشر داكس الألماني في ارتفاعه لليوم الثاني على التوالي و انعكس ذلك أيضاً على مؤشر كاك الفرنسي و شهدنا ارتفاعاً في مؤشر STOXX 50  ليتداول في هذه اللحظات في ارتفاع يزيد عن 1.10%. لكن لو نظرنا إلى الأسواق المالية بأكثر دقة، سوف نجد بأن القلق ما زال مسيطراً تجاه استمرارية الاتحاد الأوروبي رغم تأكيد قادة الدول الأوروبية بأنهم يقفون جنباً إلى جنب في هذه الأزمة و يدعمون اليورو خصوصاً مع تصريحات البنك الأوروبي عن نيته لدعم اليورو في الأسواق المالية. برغم كل ذلك، إلا أننا شهدنا الثقة تنخفض في أسرع وتيرة لها منذ حوالي السنتين، و هذا أمر ليس مستبعد أبداً في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية و المالية الحالية في أوروبا و ارتفاع في العجز. كل هذه الأسباب قد تكون سبباً للتأثير على وتيرة النمو في الاقتصاد الأوروبي بشكل عام و على الاقتصاديات فيه و على وجه الخصوص الاقتصاد الألماني الذي حقق نمواً مقداره 0.2% خلال الربع الأول من هذه السنة. إشارات ظهرت سابقاً من قبل بعض الجهات أشارت عدم استبعاد دخول الاتحاد الأوروبي في مرحلة كساد جراء أزمة الديون في حال امتدت إلى الدول الأوروبي الأخرى. لكن من جهة أخرى نرى بأن صانعو القرار لا يقفون مكتوفي الأيدي بل يضعون خطوات لحل الأزمة التي قد تطول خلال السنوات القادمة لكن يجب أن يتم وضع حد لاتساعها في الوقت الراهن. أشارت بيانات التضخم التي صدرت هذا اليوم إلى أن مستوى التضخم قد ارتفع خلال شهر نيسان بمقدار 0.5% لكن هذا لارتفاع كان أقل من الارتفاع خلال شهر آذار و الذي تم تسجيل ارتفاع في التضخم مقداره 0.9%. انخفاض سعر صرف اليورو قد يكون له دور كبير في ارتفاع مستويات التضخم لكن لا يجب أيضاً أن ننسى ارتفاع سعر برميل النفط خلال تلك الفترة حتى وصل إلى مستويات 87 دولار للبرميل الواحد خلال الفترة القصيرة السابقة. بشكل عام، نرى بأن الثقة قد انخفضت انخفاضاً حاداً في الفترة الماضية تجاه الاقتصاد الأوروبي و التوقعات المستقبلية له و للاقتصاد الألماني الذي هو في الأصل أكبر اقتصاد ضمن المجموعة الأوروبية. أزمة اليونان يجب أن نرى لها حلول حقيقية توقف اتساعها فيما امتداد الأزمة إلى الدول المجاورة على شكل اتساع حاد في العجز يجب أن يتم وضع حد له حتى تعود الثقة للاقتصاد الأوروبي عامة و إلا بقي الحال على ما هو عليه. الثقة التي تسود الأسواق المالية اليوم قد تزول سريعاً في حال ظهرت أي مؤثرات تهز الثقة مرّة أخرى. لهذا اليوم، نرى ارتفاعاً في سعر صرف اليورو إثر عودة الثقة فيه مع وعود البنك المركزي الأوروبي في التدخل في الأسواق المالية لدعم اليورو إلى جانب أننا نرى ارتفاعاً في مؤشرات الأسهم دلالة على بعض الثقة التي تسرّبت في الأسواق جراء بداية وصول المساعدات إلى اليونان.*

----------


## كينج

ممكن يكون فى تغير فى الاتجاه والا ايه

----------


## amr eltabei

> ممكن يكون فى تغير فى الاتجاه والا ايه

  
لية تغيير فى الاتجاة يا عماد الاتجاة زى ما هوة جنوبى فى الاسترلينى و اليورو لا شك فية!
محصلش حاجة تؤكد تغيير فى الاتجاة لسة بس المحير عدم التصحيح الطبيعى ودة عامل حيرة فى السوق زى ماانت محتار كدة وانا واعتقد ناس كتيرة محتارة السوق هيبقى فى تذبذب والله اعلم :016:

----------


## كينج

اسموا ماظهرش من امبار لعلى يكون المانع خير

----------


## كينج

اقوى مقومه لليورو عند سعر كاااااااااااااام

----------


## yousefh

1.2440 ومن بعدها 1.2500

----------


## كينج

> 1.2440 ومن بعدها 1.2500

   :Good:

----------


## mdraw

أحلا شباب 
متابعكم بس النت بسوريا عامليلها صيانة ويادوب عم يفتح الشارت 
سلامات للطيبين

----------


## yousefh

سلامات يا مدرو

----------


## yousefh

كنت عايز أسألك سؤال من زمان يا مدرو
أولا إسمك إيه 
ثانيا ( مدرو ) ده دلع لإسمك  :Regular Smile: 
ولا تقصد بيها  money draw

----------


## كينج

> أحلا شباب 
> متابعكم بس النت بسوريا عامليلها صيانة ويادوب عم يفتح الشارت 
> سلامات للطيبين

  حمدله على السلامه يا مدرو

----------


## كينج

يظهر الاسترلينى خلاص خلص تصحيح

----------


## كينج

4390 كانت دعم يايوسف صح والا لاء

----------


## yousefh

لأ يا عماد
الدعم كان عند 1.4405

----------


## yousefh

ومن بعده عندك 1.4340

----------


## yousefh

> ومن بعده عندك 1.4340

 بالضبط الدعم عند 1.4346

----------


## كينج

الدعم الثانى 4307

----------


## yousefh

الدعوم بالترتيب
1.4405
1.4346
1.4250

----------


## yousefh

أي دعم أخر  بين هذه الدعوم المذكورة
يبقى دعم ضعيف لموجة صغيرة

----------


## كينج

> أي دعم أخر بين هذه الدعوم المذكورة
> يبقى دعم ضعيف لموجة صغيرة

 الدعوم ده على اى شارت

----------


## yousefh

> الدعوم ده على اى شارت

 الدعوم دي من على الإسبوعي واليومي و 4 ساعات
و أنا خرجتهم وحطيتهم كلهم على 4 ساعات

----------


## yousefh

الباوند حاليا إبتدى يشكل موجة هبوط قوية على شارت الساعة
يارب تكمل على خير
ويشكل موجة الهبوط على 4 ساعات عشان الواحد ينام مطمن

----------


## كينج

> الباوند حاليا إبتدى يشكل موجة هبوط قوية على شارت الساعة
> يارب تكمل على خير
> ويشكل موجة الهبوط على 4 ساعات عشان الواحد ينام مطمن

   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## كينج

انا خايف بكره يطلع كل اللى نزله

----------


## amr eltabei

> الباوند حاليا إبتدى يشكل موجة هبوط قوية على شارت الساعة
> يارب تكمل على خير
> ويشكل موجة الهبوط على 4 ساعات عشان الواحد ينام مطمن

 شكلك بايع يايوسف :013:

----------


## yousefh

> انا خايف بكره يطلع كل اللى نزله

 ربنا يكرم ويكمل هبوط
أصل هبوط ذي إللي حصل ده
مش هبوط أي كلام
ده معناه خروج المشترين و تحول للبيع
و إن شاء الله بكسر مستوى 1.4250 هنشوف تسارع في الهبوط إلى 1.4000

----------


## yousefh

> شكلك بايع يايوسف

 ربنا يستر يا عمرو
أنا بايع بـ 3 عقود كبيرة على الباوند
من 1.4540 و 1.4510 و 1.4450 
و أنا مش من عادتي إني أبيع من أسعار قريبة من بعض كده
بس أصلا أنا كنت ناوي أبيع بعقد كبير من 1.4540
بس إللي حصل إني قسمته على 3 عقود بدل من الدخول بعقد كبير من نفس النقطة

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يكرم ويكمل هبوط
> أصل هبوط ذي إللي حصل ده
> مش هبوط أي كلام
> ده معناه خروج المشترين و تحول للبيع
> و إن شاء الله بكسر مستوى 1.4250 هنشوف تسارع في الهبوط إلى 1.4000

 المقصود مستوى 1.4225

----------


## amr eltabei

> ربنا يستر يا عمرو
> أنا بايع بـ 3 عقود كبيرة على الباوند
> من 1.4540 و 1.4510 و 1.4450 
> و أنا مش من عادتي إني أبيع من أسعار قريبة من بعض كده
> بس أصلا أنا كنت ناوي أبيع بعقد كبير من 1.4540
> بس إللي حصل إني قسمته على 3 عقود بدل من الدخول بعقد كبير من نفس النقطة

 ربنا يكرمك يايوسف وانا بعمل كدة بردة بس من مستويات مختلفة وبعيدة شوية اطمئن ان شاء الله
الى 1.4000 كهدف اول والى 1.3750 كهدف تانى ان شاء الله والله اعلم........ :Boxing:

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يكرمك يايوسف وانا بعمل كدة بردة بس من مستويات مختلفة وبعيدة شوية اطمئن ان شاء الله
> الى 1.4000 كهدف اول والى 1.3750 كهدف تانى ان شاء الله والله اعلم........

 إن شاء الله خير للجميع

----------


## كينج

تتوقع تصحيح لحد كام يايوسف

----------


## mdraw

> سلامات يا مدرو

 الله يسلمك يا يوسف الف مبروك هي الباوند سمع كلامك ونزل  :18:    

> كنت عايز أسألك سؤال من زمان يا مدرو
> أولا إسمك إيه 
> ثانيا ( مدرو ) ده دلع لإسمك 
> ولا تقصد بيها money draw

  هههههه اسم مختصر moustafa draw  اسمي مصطفى واسم العيلة دراو  :Eh S(7):    

> حمدله على السلامه يا مدرو

  الله يسلمك ياعماد بس ربك يعيني على هالنت عندي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

> تتوقع تصحيح لحد كام يايوسف

 حاليا 
أنا مش شايف أي تصحيح
بس أشوف إغلاق يومي الأول وربنا يسهل 
ولو كنت بتسأل عشان تعزز
من رأي إن حاليا التعزيز معلق لغاية لما الباوند يكسر القناة الهابطة على اليومي
عند مستوى 1.4225
وبعد إغلاق يومي تحت المستوى ده ممكن التعزيز مرة أخرى
والله أعلم

----------


## yousefh

إيه رأيك يا مصطفى مش قلتلك هيكسر الترند الهابط ويروح 1.4505
وبعد كده هيكمل هبوطه

----------


## كينج

> حاليا 
> أنا مش شايف أي تصحيح
> بس أشوف إغلاق يومي الأول وربنا يسهل 
> ولو كنت بتسأل عشان تعزز
> من رأي إن حاليا التعزيز معلق لغاية لما الباوند يكسر القناة الهابطة على اليومي
> عند مستوى 1.4225
> وبعد إغلاق يومي تحت المستوى ده ممكن التعزيز مرة أخرى
> والله أعلم

  الرقم ده فاضل عليه 100 نقطه صعب يجبها قبل الاغلاق

----------


## yousefh

> الرقم ده فاضل عليه 100 نقطه صعب يجبها قبل الاغلاق

 أيوة يا عماد انا عارف 
بس عموما التعزيز معلق حتى النقطة المذكورة
لكن بالنسبة لوجود تصحيح من عدمه
أقولك بعد الإغلاق اليومي بإذن الله

----------


## mdraw

> إيه رأيك يا مصطفى مش قلتلك هيكسر الترند الهابط ويروح 1.4505
> وبعد كده هيكمل هبوطه

 أشهد بالله انك معلم يايوسف برافو عليك أيها المجتهد

----------


## yousefh

> أشهد بالله انك معلم يايوسف برافو عليك أيها المجتهد

 الله يكرمك 
فعلا أنا قولت الكلام ده من غير ولا مؤشرات ولا شارتات ولا تحليل
والله كان توفيق من عند ربنا 
ألف حمد وشكر لله

----------


## كينج

فين الناس

----------


## كينج

انا قلقان على اسموا

----------


## yousefh

> انا قلقان على اسموا

 والله و أنا قلقان كمان عليه
وبحاول أتصل بيه
بس بيديني جرس ومبيردش

----------


## كينج

> والله و أنا قلقان كمان عليه
> وبحاول أتصل بيه
> بس بيديني جرس ومبيردش

  انت معاك نمرته

----------


## yousefh

أيوة
و إيميله كمان

----------


## كينج

> أيوة
> و إيميله كمان

  طب حاول تطمن عليه وطمنا

----------


## كينج

> أيوة
> و إيميله كمان

  جبتهم منين

----------


## yousefh

> جبتهم منين

 جبتهم منه
يعني هكون جبتهم منين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> جبتهم منه
> يعني هكون جبتهم منين

  انا بسئل ازاى جبتهم منه

----------


## yousefh

كان بعتلي إيميله على الخاص
وبعد كده أخدت منه رقم تليفونه

----------


## كينج

> كان بعتلي إيميله على الخاص
> وبعد كده أخدت منه رقم تليفونه

  طيب حاول تطمنا عليه

----------


## yousefh

ربنا يسهل
بس هو يرد الأول 
يمكن يكون نايم
هكلمه بكره إن شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

حبيبي يوسف بدي نصيحتك من نقطة كويسة للدخول عالباوند
انا خارج السوق بسبب النت السيئ اليومين يلي فاتو

----------


## كينج

على ما اعتقد 273 دعم

----------


## mdraw

ياعماد انا عايز ابيع وبدي نقطة بيع يعني مقاومة مش دعم 
انا بستأنس برأيكم انا حاطط امر معلق عند البايفوت
1.4384 شو رأيكم

----------


## كينج

مجددا البيع هنا متاخر و التصحيح محدود جدا الان, لا توجد نقاط معينة لكن من الممكن ان لا يتجاوز 1.4330    
ده كلام نور الدين من شويه

----------


## yousefh

> حبيبي يوسف بدي نصيحتك من نقطة كويسة للدخول عالباوند
> انا خارج السوق بسبب النت السيئ اليومين يلي فاتو

 والله يا مصطفى أنا رأي من رأي الأستاذ نور بأن التصحيحات محدودة
بس أعتقد إن الباوند ممكن يزور 1.4330 وهو قاع القناة الهابطة المكسورة على شارت الساعة
وممكن يمتد التصحيح إلى 1.4370  
يعني أنصحك بعدم وضع أوامر معلقة
ومتابعة نقاط الدخول يدوي
والله أعلم

----------


## mdraw

> مجددا البيع هنا متاخر و التصحيح محدود جدا الان, لا توجد نقاط معينة لكن من الممكن ان لا يتجاوز 1.4330    
> ده كلام نور الدين من شويه

   تسلم ياعماد عالنقل وانا مرتاح من كلام نور كتير    

> والله يا مصطفى أنا رأي من رأي الأستاذ نور بأن التصحيحات محدودة
> بس أعتقد إن الباوند ممكن يزور 1.4330 وهو قاع القناة الهابطة المكسورة على شارت الساعة
> وممكن يمتد التصحيح إلى 1.4370  
> يعني أنصحك بعدم وضع أوامر معلقة
> ومتابعة نقاط الدخول يدوي
> والله أعلم

   انا معك يايوسف دخلت عقد بيع من 1.4291  ولما يرتد رح اعزز من 4370 وان كمل للهدف نعمة من ربنا  اعذروني عالتأخير فالنت في سوريا بحالة صيانة  وربنا يعين العباد

----------


## كينج

> تسلم ياعماد عالنقل وانا مرتاح من كلام نور كتير     انا معك يايوسف دخلت عقد بيع من 1.4291 ولما يرتد رح اعزز من 4370 وان كمل للهدف نعمة من ربنا  اعذروني عالتأخير فالنت في سوريا بحالة صيانة   وربنا يعين العباد

  ان شاء الله الى الهدف بلا معناه

----------


## كينج

يوسف ايه رليك نخلص وناخد لما يصحح والا نستنى معاه

----------


## yousefh

أنا قفلت عقد واحد من عقود البيع عند 1.4260
ودخلت بعقد واحد شراء من نفس النقطة
يعني حاليا عندي عقدين بيع من فوق 1.45
وعقد واحد شراء ناوي أقفله عند 1.4330

----------


## yousefh

> أنا قفلت عقد واحد من عقود البيع عند 1.4260
> ودخلت بعقد واحد شراء من نفس النقطة
> يعني حاليا عندي عقدين بيع من فوق 1.45
> وعقد واحد شراء ناوي أقفله عند 1.4330

 طبعا ما أنصحش حد يشتري
أنا حالتي مختلفة
عشان عندي حماية بعقدين بيع

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياعماد انا عايز ابيع وبدي نقطة بيع يعني مقاومة مش دعم 
> انا بستأنس برأيكم انا حاطط امر معلق عند البايفوت
> 1.4384 شو رأيكم

 السلام عليكم
اعتقد يا اخى نقطة حلوة للبيع ممتدة الى 1.4425 وربنا كريم ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## amr eltabei

> أنا قفلت عقد واحد من عقود البيع عند 1.4260
> ودخلت بعقد واحد شراء من نفس النقطة
> يعني حاليا عندي عقدين بيع من فوق 1.45
> وعقد واحد شراء ناوي أقفله عند 1.4330

 استاذ ياباشا اية الشجاعة دة  انا كمان خدتة من 1.4250 بعقد محترم وهخلص منة 100 نقطة فوق ان شاء الله وهنزل بية تانى ل 1.4025 بأذن الله :015:

----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد يا اخى نقطة حلوة للبيع ممتدة الى 1.4425 وربنا كريم ان شاء الله

  شكرا عزيزي لكن ألا تراها نقطة بعيدة وممكن مايشوفها بالمرة

----------


## bu_mohammed

أدي الين وصل للهدف كمان مرة ياعماااااااااااد وبأنعكاس 30 نقطة بس  
أيه رأيك في التحليل المنطقي بتاعي

----------


## bu_mohammed

المجنوووون في مناطق خطرة جداً ممكن نشوفو عند 135 و 137 و 139 الاسبوووع الجاي

----------


## mdraw

> المجنوووون في مناطق خطرة جداً ممكن نشوفو عند 135 و 137 و 139 الاسبوووع الجاي

 ابو محمد صباح الخير 
انا شايف انك بتعتمد على الكامريلا كتير ..................... صحيح  ؟
انا مراقبها وبالفعل خطوط يحترمها السعر

----------


## amr eltabei

> شكرا عزيزي لكن ألا تراها نقطة بعيدة وممكن مايشوفها بالمرة

 طبعا نقطة بعيدة وممكن ميجبهاش بس ممكن يجبها بردة ومتنساش اخبار اليوم مهمة 
وممكن يصحح قبل ماينزل طولت عليك اخى الكريم المقصود انها نقطة بيع حلوة جدا لو جابها طبعا 
وذكرت انة بيع من مستوى 1.4370 اللى تفضلت وذكرتها انت وممكن تمتد الى المستوى المذكور
والله اعلى واعلم :Eh S(7):

----------


## bu_mohammed

ليس فقط الكاماريلا الكاماريلا انا اٍتخدمها عزيزي للدخول في الصفقة فقط 
ولكن بمجرد النظر للشارت اللذي سأرفقه ستعلم بأنه الان في قمة التأهب للبيع 
زوج الباوند أسترالي أهدافه الخطوط الموضحة قد يصلها بأذن الله خلال 12 ساعة أقل أواكثر

----------


## bu_mohammed

والله الباوند شكلة هذا آخر أسبوووع للهبوط والاسبوع القادم صعوووود راح يبدأ صعودة من 1.4070
أو من 1.3800 
وأهداف مبدئية 1.4800 و 1.5000

----------


## كينج

بو محمد الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح لحد سعر كام قبل النزول مره تانيه

----------


## mdraw

> طبعا نقطة بعيدة وممكن ميجبهاش بس ممكن يجبها بردة ومتنساش اخبار اليوم مهمة 
> وممكن يصحح قبل ماينزل طولت عليك اخى الكريم المقصود انها نقطة بيع حلوة جدا لو جابها طبعا 
> وذكرت انة بيع من مستوى 1.4370 اللى تفضلت وذكرتها انت وممكن تمتد الى المستوى المذكور
> والله اعلى واعلم

 اشكرك على التفاعل عزيزي بالفعل عيوني على هالنقطة القوية وربنا يكرمك ويكرم الشباب كلهم بالرزق الوفير

----------


## mdraw

> والله الباوند شكلة هذا آخر أسبوووع للهبوط والاسبوع القادم صعوووود راح يبدأ صعودة من 1.4070
> أو من 1.3800 
> وأهداف مبدئية 1.4800 و 1.5000

 هو يجيب 1.40 وبعدها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## bu_mohammed

هذة صور للباوند دولار على اليومي فهو عند حفة القناة الهابطة

----------


## bu_mohammed

الباوند فرنك للبيع من 1.6470 و 1.6490 و 1.6500 والهدف بأذن الله 1.6370 و 1.6350 
لا للدخووول يا شباااب في التوصيه هذه فقط للمتابعة   
فقط لأتأكد من نظريتي للشارتات

----------


## bu_mohammed

مدراو يوجد مقاومة لم تكسر من 1991 يعني من 19 سنه هل سيكسرها هذا الشهر 
لا أظن

----------


## amr eltabei

> والله الباوند شكلة هذا آخر أسبوووع للهبوط والاسبوع القادم صعوووود راح يبدأ صعودة من 1.4070
> أو من 1.3800 
> وأهداف مبدئية 1.4800 و 1.5000

----------


## bu_mohammed

عزيزي أنا أقصد بأن لن يغلق هذا الشهر مهما كان تحت الخط الأصفر الموضح على شارت الأسبوعي  اللي وضعته في المشاركة السابقة

----------


## amr eltabei

> اشكرك على التفاعل عزيزي بالفعل عيوني على هالنقطة القوية وربنا يكرمك ويكرم الشباب كلهم بالرزق الوفير

 ان شاء الله يارب تكون لحقت الهاى بيع  بس على الاربع ساعات لسة فية طلوع اعتقد هنشوف 
حركة عالية وتذبذب عالى انهاردة وربنا كريم....... :Eh S(7):

----------


## bu_mohammed

لن يغلق هذا الشهر أي خلال ال11 يوم المتبقيه تحت 1.4100 ممكن يصلها ويتجاوزها لكن لن يغلق تحتها

----------


## bu_mohammed

وها هو الباند أسترالي يتراجع وبأذن الله الى الهدف المتوقع

----------


## amr eltabei

> عزيزي أنا أقصد بأن لن يغلق هذا الشهر مهما كان تحت الخط الأصفر الموضح على شارت الأسبوعي اللي وضعته في المشاركة السابقة

  اخى الكريم اية الدليل انة لن يغلق تحت 1.4100 على الشهرى؟
باشا 1.4230 اهم من المستوى اللى حضرتك ذكرتة من وجهة نظرى انا مجرد كسرة 
مش هيحترم 1.4100 ابدا ترجتة 1.4000 الاول وبعدين المستويات اللى ذكرتها فى المشاركة السابقة والله اعلم تحياتى :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

بو محمد الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح لحد سعر كام قبل النزول مره تانيه

----------


## bu_mohammed

الدليل أنظر إلى الشهري حتى في الازمة العاليمة وهي في ذروتها لم يكسر هذه المنطة ويغلق شهر كامل تحتها 
جميع الفريمات الشهري والاسبوعي واليومي والأربع ساعات والساعة والنص ساعة  
تقووووول انه للشراء على المدى المتوسط والطويل 
والفريم الوحيد الذي يرجح البيع هو النص ساعة والربع ساعة 
هو للبيع على المدى القصير  وقد يصل إلى 1.3800 و 1.3600 أنا معك ولكن ليس هذا الشهر 
ممكن يلمسها فقط ولكن لن يغلق تحتها

----------


## bu_mohammed

لن أشتغل على الاسترليني يا عماد 
فقد نرى 1.4500 و 1.4800 الأسبوووع القادم وأنا بأنتظارها 
فلن أشتريه ولن ابيعه الآآآآآن

----------


## bu_mohammed

وها هو الباوند فرنك يتراجع محقق 50 نقطة في أقل من 20 دقيقة بس 
وبأذن الله إلى الأهداف المذكووورة 
هذه حظوظ المبتدئين

----------


## amr eltabei

> الدليل أنظر إلى الشهري حتى في الازمة العاليمة وهي في ذروتها لم يكسر هذه المنطة ويغلق شهر كامل تحتها 
> جميع الفريمات الشهري والاسبوعي واليومي والأربع ساعات والساعة والنص ساعة  
> تقووووول انه للشراء على المدى المتوسط والطويل 
> والفريم الوحيد الذي يرجح البيع هو النص ساعة والربع ساعة 
> هو للبيع على المدى القصير وقد يصل إلى 1.3800 و 1.3600 أنا معك ولكن ليس هذا الشهر 
> ممكن يلمسها فقط ولكن لن يغلق تحتها

 اخى الكريم مع احترامى لوجهة نظر حضرتك نقطة 1.4100 نقطة عادية جدا جدا مجرد دعم عادى
وتقريبا مش مذكورة على اى تشارت لاى فريم تقريبا اخى الكريم فية نقاط دعم قوية اهم من 41 دة خالص والاختلاف فى الرى لايفسد للود قضية والشهر قرب على الانتهاء والحكم بيننا الشاشة طبعا والمصلحة اكيد واحدة تحياتى...........

----------


## bu_mohammed

اللهم لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا

----------


## amr eltabei

> بو محمد الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح لحد سعر كام قبل النزول مره تانيه

  
ازيك يا عماد تصحيحة بين 1.4370 و 1.4410 وممكن تمتد الى 1.4460 على اقصى تقدير والاتجاة جنوبى والاهداف انا ذكلرتها قبل كدة انت تامر ياباشا :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

> ازيك يا عماد تصحيحة بين 1.4370 و 1.4410 وممكن تمتد الى 1.4460 على اقصى تقدير والاتجاة جنوبى والاهداف انا ذكلرتها قبل كدة انت تامر ياباشا

   :Good:

----------


## كينج

عااااااااااااااااجل روسيا دخلت الاتحاد الاوربى وخرجت تانى  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## bu_mohammed

هي 1.4080 ولكن أنا قربتها لك إلى 100 عزيزي

----------


## bu_mohammed

أزااااااي يعني 
دخلت وحرجت هههههههههههه 
هيه لعبة تدخل اليوم وتطلع اليوم 
مالهم أتجننو الاتحاد ولا ايه

----------


## كينج

> هي 1.4080 ولكن أنا قربتها لك إلى 100 عزيزي

  شكرآ على التقرييييييييييييب بوووووووووووووووو محماااااااااااااااااااااااد

----------


## bu_mohammed

> ازيك يا عماد تصحيحة بين 1.4370 و 1.4410 وممكن تمتد الى 1.4460 على اقصى تقدير والاتجاة جنوبى والاهداف انا ذكلرتها قبل كدة انت تامر ياباشا

 أنت تقصد هذه التصحيحات لليومين الجايين أم حتى نهاية الشهر ؟؟

----------


## bu_mohammed

حسب الفيبوناتشي على الديلي هو ممكن يصحح لغاية 1.45 عند 38 فايبو و1.47 عند 61 فايبو

----------


## bu_mohammed

ياشباب ممكن حد يقولي كم زوج عملات عندوا في منصتوا  
أصلي تبهدلت خالص مع الباوند استرالي 
أصلوا مش موجود عندي في المنصة فبتطر أبيع باوند وأشتري استرالي  
في صفقات منفصلة وشيل من السيردات اللي طالعة واكلة نازلة واكلة

----------


## amr eltabei

> أنت تقصد هذه التصحيحات لليومين الجايين أم حتى نهاية الشهر ؟؟

 باشا انا ببيع الاسترلينى من 1.5400 بترجت اول 1.4230 والحمد لله تم اقفال جميع عقود الباوند على مستوى 1.4270 امس وكنت ناوى اخش تانى على التصحيح المفروض انة كان يصحح
من مستوى 1.4650 الى 1.4730 وكنت داخل بيع بهدف تانى عند 1.3750 وعند تصحيحة تانى ان شاء الله هخش بترجت اخير عند مستوى 1.3430 وهناك ربنا كريم نشوف هنعمل اية 
لاكن بصراحة انا مش شايف طلوع للباوند لعلى المدى القريب والا المتوسط والا البعيد لفترة كبيرة بأذن الله لاسباب كتيرة اوى منها اسباب اقتصادية ومنها اسباب فنية والله اعلى واعلم....

----------


## mdraw

آسف لعدم استطاعتي المشاركة معكم فالنت عندي يرثى له 
ياسلام ياتكنولوجيا ياعرب
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
رح تابعكم من الجوال والله أعلم

----------


## bu_mohammed

مش يمكن يبيع سندات بسبب التضخم اللي حاصل عندهم 
وده حيكون كافي أنه يرجعو إلى 1.5000

----------


## bu_mohammed

والله انا الصبح كنت زيك يا مدرااااو مش عاف مالو النت اليوووم

----------


## bu_mohammed

هل تتفق معي عزيزي بأن 1.4500 و 1.4700 ممكنه جداً على مدى أسبوعين من الآن 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> هل تتفق معي عزيزي بأن 1.4500 و 1.4700 ممكنه جداً على مدى أسبوعين من الآن 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 كل شى وارد فى الشاشة دة بس انا مستبعد المستويات دة خلاص خصوصا فى الفترة القريبة
ممكن مع تحسن الاوضاع الاقتصادية الفترة القادمة والله اعلم المهم انة خلاص تقريبا الى الاهداف قريبا ان شاء الله والاهم نحافظ على اسلوب المتاجرة ونخلى بالنا من اى غدر ممكن يحصل يعنى من الاخر الحرص الفترة القادمة بأذن الله تحياتى............

----------


## كينج

> هل تتفق معي عزيزي بأن 1.4500 و 1.4700 ممكنه جداً على مدى أسبوعين من الآن 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  يجيب 1.4000 ويروح حتى 1.6

----------


## كينج

الخبر ايجابى والا سلبى

----------


## كينج

الخبرعلى الباوند ايجابى والا سلبى

----------


## yousefh

> والله يا مصطفى أنا رأي من رأي الأستاذ نور بأن التصحيحات محدودة
> بس أعتقد إن الباوند ممكن يزور 1.4330 وهو قاع القناة الهابطة المكسورة على شارت الساعة
> وممكن يمتد التصحيح إلى 1.4370  
> يعني أنصحك بعدم وضع أوامر معلقة
> ومتابعة نقاط الدخول يدوي
> والله أعلم

 يارب تكونوا إستفدتوا من التصحيح إللي حصل 
أنا نمت ونسيت أسيب أوامر معلقة
الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

انا مستنى الهدف يايوسف خالى واخد الحساب التانى من الاسبوع اللى فات

----------


## yousefh

> انا مستنى الهدف يايوسف خالى واخد الحساب التانى من الاسبوع اللى فات

 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

مش عارف المفكره ناوين يجيبوا الخبر على الاسترلينى امتى

----------


## amr eltabei

> يارب تكونوا إستفدتوا من التصحيح إللي حصل 
> أنا نمت ونسيت أسيب أوامر معلقة
> الحمد لله

 الحمد لله انا شخصيا استفد جدا خدتة ياباشا على الهاى تماما1.4370 وكنت بعزز من 1.4460
واتقفل وخلصنا منة والحمد لله ومستنى اخش للهدف بقة ان شاء الله :Boxing:

----------


## yousefh

> الحمد لله انا شخصيا استفد جدا خدتة ياباشا على الهاى تماما1.4370 وكنت بعزز من 1.4460
> واتقفل وخلصنا منة والحمد لله ومستنى اخش للهدف بقة ان شاء الله

 ربنا يباركلك
أيوة كده .. بفرح والله لما أسمع إن حد دخل من الهاي أو اللو 
أنا الأول كان عندي قدرة رهيبة في توقع الهاي واللو
وعلى الباوند تحديدا  
بس مش عارف بقالي فترة الدنيا ملخبطة معايا
وحتى لما أتوقع الهاي واللو صح
أنسى أسيب أمر معلق  :Regular Smile:  
الحمد لله

----------


## amr eltabei

> ربنا يباركلك
> أيوة كده .. بفرح والله لما أسمع إن حد دخل من الهاي أو اللو 
> أنا الأول كان عندي قدرة رهيبة في توقع الهاي واللو
> وعلى الباوند تحديدا  
> بس مش عارف بقالي فترة الدنيا ملخبطة معايا
> وحتى لما أتوقع الهاي واللو صح
> أنسى أسيب أمر معلق  
> الحمد لله

 الحمد لله والجيات اكتر من الريحات والسكة طويلة لتحت عيش معاة وربنا كريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف المفكره بايظه والا ايه

----------


## bu_mohammed

> الباوند فرنك للبيع من 1.6470 و 1.6490 و 1.6500 والهدف بأذن الله 1.6370 و 1.6350 
> لا للدخووول يا شباااب في التوصيه هذه فقط للمتابعة   
> فقط لأتأكد من نظريتي للشارتات

 تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد 130 نقطة  :AA:   :AA:   :AA:   :AA:   :18:   :18:   :18:   :18:   :18:   :18:  
مرة أخرى حظ المبتدئين في التحليل

----------


## كينج

> تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد 130 نقطة           
> مرة أخرى حظ المبتدئين في التحليل

 مبرووووووووووووووووك  :18:  :AA:  :AA:  :18:  :18:  :AA:  :AA:  :18:

----------


## كينج

فى تصحيح تانى للاسترلينى والا ايه

----------


## كينج

يارب المفكره بتاعت المتداول العربى تشتغل علشان فى اخبار كمان نص ساعه  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى بيحص ده

----------


## bu_mohammed

شكلك دخلت معايا على التوصيه يا عمااااااااااااد 
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

توصيه ايه

----------


## bu_mohammed

بيع الباوند فرنك
اللي انا كتبتها الصبح

----------


## كينج

ياعم انا بايع فى الاسترلينى دولار

----------


## yousefh

ما تقلقش يا عماد
الوضع مازال ذي ما هو
كل الموضوع إن اليورو و الإسترليني كان بيختبروا مقاومات قبل إكمال الهبوط

----------


## كينج

طلعوا مره واحده يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> طلعوا مره واحده يايوسف

 عشان اليونان سددت 8.5 مليار الساعة 12 جرينتش - 3 بتوقيت مصر
من الديون المستحقة عليها

----------


## yousefh

> عشان اليونان سددت 8.5 مليار الساعة 12 جرينتش - 3 بتوقيت مصر
> من الديون المستحقة عليها

 وده خبر إيجابي على المدى القصير
وسلبي على المدى المتوسط والبعيد

----------


## كينج

الاخبار ايه على التقرير الساعه 3.5 بتوقيت مصر المفكره مشغاله

----------


## yousefh

خبر مثل السابق و أقل من المتوقع
والتاني سلبي

----------


## yousefh

متقلقش إجمالي تأثير الأخبار حتى الأن في المدي قصير
ويعتبر تأثيرهم إنتهى 
واليورو والباوند هيكملوا الهبوط بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

> متقلقش إجمالي تأثير الأخبار حتى الأن في المدي قصير
> ويعتبر تأثيرهم إنتهى 
> واليورو والباوند هيكملوا الهبوط بإذن الله

   :Hands:

----------


## كينج

الاتجاه اتغير والا ايه

----------


## yousefh

> الاتجاه اتغير والا ايه

 أكيد لأ
طالما الباوند لسه تحت مستويات الهاي

----------


## كينج

انا ابتديت اخاف

----------


## amr eltabei

اعتقد والله اعلم فرصة تانية للبيع من مستويات عالية للى مافاتة البيع صباحا.....

----------


## yousefh

> اعتقد والله اعلم فرصة تانية للبيع من مستويات عالية للى مافاتة البيع صباحا.....

 فعلا أنا بعت تاني من 1.4350

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا ابتديت اخاف

  

> فعلا أنا بعت تاني من 1.4350

 لية الخوف دة يا عماد ان شاء الله هينزلو تانى صدى الخبر بس مش اكتر 
وانا بيعت تانى من 1.4346 ياعماد ههههههههه والله زى بعض تقريبا
ممكن الاسترلينى يختبر الهاى تانى وممكن يكون عايز يزور 1.4460 والله اعلم :Boxing:

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى بيحصل لللاسترلينى

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه اللى بيحصل لللاسترلينى

 ياعم متقلقش بقة بأذن الله السوق هينزل تانى ويجيب الاهداف اجمد انت بس :Big Grin: 
ولو مش قادر انصحك تقفل الجهاز وتمشى عشان متتسرعش وتعمل حاجة تندم عليها 
ونصيحة اياك تشترى خالص وربنا كريم الصبر بس :013:

----------


## كينج

4385 كانت مقومه

----------


## كينج

> ياعم متقلقش بقة بأذن الله السوق هينزل تانى ويجيب الاهداف اجمد انت بس
> ولو مش قادر انصحك تقفل الجهاز وتمشى عشان متتسرعش وتعمل حاجة تندم عليها 
> ونصيحة اياك تشترى خالص وربنا كريم الصبر بس

 الواحد مش خايف من المرجن انا استحمل 1100 نقطه الواحد خايف من تغير الاتجاه فقط والخساره

----------


## كينج

اوعى تكون نمت يايوسف

----------


## bu_mohammed

ايش اللي صاير في الذهب 
كل ده علشان الناس تطمنت على اليورو 
نزل 40 دولار اليووووم

----------


## كينج

> ايش اللي صاير في الذهب 
> كل ده علشان الناس تطمنت على اليورو 
> نزل 40 دولار اليووووم

  نزل 35 دولار بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## bu_mohammed

سوري حسبتها غلط

----------


## كينج

> سوري حسبتها غلط

  ولايهمك ياجاسم ابقى احسبها كويس

----------


## bu_mohammed

والله السوق بقى يخوف بالذات لما زوج اليورو فرنك تحرك بقوة 
زي مايكون في سيناريو زي يوم 06
اللي فات حيتكرر بس على صعوووود 
ربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

عماد ليش كل هالخوف 
عطيني سبب فني أو أساسي ممكن يشكك الواحد بالإتجاه

----------


## yousefh

أه والله يا عماد كنت نايم 
أنا لما السوق يقلب معايا بتوكل على الله وأنام

----------


## mdraw

كيفك يوسف 
يالله اشرب قهوة وصحصح وعطينا رأيك لنشوف التوافق بالآراء

----------


## yousefh

أنا رأي إن الباوند أنهى الصعود على شارت الساعة
وقرب يعطي مؤشرات للهبوط
وحاليا في إنتظار ظهور أي دلائل بإنتهاء الصعود على 4 ساعات

----------


## كينج

شربت القهوه يايوسف

----------


## كينج

خالى رصيده بيحتضر

----------


## yousefh

> شربت القهوه يايوسف

 أنا بكتب و أنا بشرب سيجارة و فنجان قهوة عشان أفوق

----------


## mdraw

شوف الدولار اندكس كيف لامس الترند الصاعد على الأربع ساعات وإن شاء الله من بكرا بيقلع لفوق ومتل ما توقع نور اهداف الباوند إن شاء الله بكرا مش اليوم

----------


## yousefh

هذا كلام أحد خبراء المال والتداول 
بالنسبة لليورو
أي ارتفاع سيشكل فرصة بيع لا غير خاصة ان الزوج لا يظهر أي انحراف معياري على المدى اليومي .    بالنسبة للباوند  أي ارتفاع سيشكل تصحيح تقني وفرصة بيع ولا تظهر أي مؤشرات تدل على ان الزوج قد حدد قاع بالرغم من توقفه لدى السقف السفلي للقناة الهابطة على اليومي وارتداده الى الاعلى

----------


## mdraw

> خالى رصيده بيحتضر

 شو القصة مع خالك ؟
بكرا بقلك بعتلي 200 دولار

----------


## كينج

> شو القصة مع خالك ؟
> بكرا بقلك بعتلي 200 دولار

  والله والله انهارده كان بيقولى حولى 200 دولار من حسابى الى ا لحساب الثانى

----------


## mdraw

> والله والله انهارده كان بيقولى حولى 200 دولار من حسابى الى ا لحساب الثانى

  هههههههههههه جد ضحكت من كل قلبي  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

طلوع وكسر هاى كل شويه ايه الحكايه

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى رايح فين تانى

----------


## yousefh

إن شاء الله 
السوق هيهدى لما أمريكا ( الله يحرقها ) تخرج

----------


## كينج

ايه يايوسف نايم والا صاحى

----------


## yousefh

صاحي يا عماد
هو في حد يجيله نوم في من الإرتفاعات إللي بتحصل دي 
أنا بايع يورو من 1.2200

----------


## yousefh

أنا حاليا عندي
بيع باوند من 1.4540
بيع باوند من 1.4510
بيع باوند من 1.4350
بيع يورو من 1.2200

----------


## yousefh

خسارتي حاليا 90 نقطة

----------


## كينج

انت بايع يورو متاخر اوى يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى كده خلاص والا ممكن يغلبنا تانى بكره او النهارده اليوم الجديد بدء

----------


## كينج

طمنا على اسموا كلمته

----------


## yousefh

> انت بايع يورو متاخر اوى يايوسف

 للاسف كانت غالطة و البرنامج علق
وإتصلت بالشركة قالولي إن في مشكلة مع بعض العملاء وبيحولوا يصلحوها

----------


## yousefh

> طمنا على اسموا كلمته

 بصراحة نسيت من اللبخة إللي حصلت مع برنامج التداول
وإرتفاع اليورو والباوند

----------


## كينج

> بصراحة نسيت من اللبخة إللي حصلت مع برنامج التداول
> وإرتفاع اليورو والباوند

 الفلوس مش مهم اسموا مهما ان كان برده بنى ادم كان لازم نطمن عليه اولاى

----------


## yousefh

> الفلوس مش مهم اسموا مهما ان كان برده بنى ادم كان لازم نطمن عليه اولاى

 يعني هو أنا لو كنت فاكر مكنتش هتصل
بكره إن شاء الله
أنا والله كلمته إمبارح أكتر من مرة ومردش

----------


## yousefh

> الاسترلينى كده خلاص والا ممكن يغلبنا تانى بكره او النهارده اليوم الجديد بدء

 إللي يلغي تصحيح الباوند إغلاق ساعة على الاقل أسفل 1.4346 
أو ربنا يسهل 
لو اليورو أغلق أسفل 1.2365 هيكمل هبوط ويسحب الباوند معاه

----------


## bu_mohammed

صباح الخير

----------


## bu_mohammed

مش متأكد بس إن شاء الله ينزل اليورو والباوند اليوم 
يعني مش معقول كل العملات انهارت قدام الدولار الفرنك والكندي والاسترالي  
فاضل الجوزين دولا مش بيتهدوا خالص  
زي ميكونوا مستقصدينا

----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا اصدقائى والله واحشتوانى متأسف عن الغيبة بس كنت تعبان شوية واهلا بيك استاذ ابو محمد معانا وعندك حق الجوز دول مش بيتهدوا خالص

----------


## un007

مفيش حد صاحي ولا ايه كله نايم

----------


## amr eltabei

صباح الخير يا جماعة 
اعتقد الاسترلينى كدة خلص تصحيح ان شاء الله
على الاربع ساعات بأذن الله يغلق تحت مستوى 1.4330 مهم اوى و الى الاهداف ويريح الكل ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير شباب 
طبعا موجودين معاكم بس مش عارف شو الواحد يقول
نسأل الله التوفيق لكل الإخوة هنا وهناك

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

الاسترينى مزنوق بقاله 5 سعات فى 70 نقطه طالع نازل لو الواحد بياخد فى كل باره 30 نقطه كان زمانه عمل مبلغ

----------


## amr eltabei

> الاسترينى مزنوق بقاله 5 سعات فى 70 نقطه طالع نازل لو الواحد بياخد فى كل باره 30 نقطه كان زمانه عمل مبلغ

 ازيك يا عماد طبعا كان زمانك عوضت فرق الخسارة لو خسران لاقدر الله من امبارح
طمنى عليك عامل اية فى السوق دة؟

----------


## كينج

انا لحد دلوقتى كسبان الحمد لله انا واخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من 4437

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا لحد دلوقتى كسبان الحمد لله انا واخد بيع فى الاسترلينى من 4437

 طيب الحمد لله خد بالك من منطقة 30 اللى واقف عليها كدعم دلوقتى لوضربها وقفل تحتها 4 ساعات هينزل بأذن الله والله اعلم

----------


## كينج

> طيب الحمد لله خد بالك من منطقة 30 اللى واقف عليها كدعم دلوقتى لوضربها وقفل تحتها 4 ساعات هينزل بأذن الله والله اعلم

  يارب  :Hands:

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
أنا صحيت  :Frown: 
شوية كده أفطر و أكون معاكم

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم
> أنا صحيت 
> شوية كده أفطر و أكون معاكم

  ماتنساش تكتب التقرير  علشان بعد كده نتفضل بالاسئله هههههههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

> السلام عليكم
> أنا صحيت 
> شوية كده أفطر و أكون معاكم

   وعليكم السلام تقصد تتغدى الساعة 2.30 مساء ياباشا :Ohmy:

----------


## yousefh

> ماتنساش تكتب التقرير علشان بعد كده نتفضل بالاسئله هههههههههه

 ياريت أعرف أكتب تقرير ذي الأستاذ نور
دا انا لسه على قد حالي يا عماد   

> وعليكم السلام تقصد تتغدى الساعة 2.30 مساء ياباشا

 أنا عندي حساسية من القمح يا عمرو  :Frown: 
و أعتبر بتغدى 3 مرات في اليوم .... عشان مينفعش أكل عيش سواء في الفطار أو العشاء  
عموما بإذن الله الباوند بدأ في موجة هبوط كبيرة على 4 ساعات
وممكن نشوف 1.4000 خلال اليوم إن شاء الله

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياريت أعرف أكتب تقرير ذي الأستاذ نور
> دا انا لسه على قد حالي يا عماد  
> أنا عندي حساسية من القمح يا عمرو 
> و أعتبر بتغدى 3 مرات في اليوم .... عشان مينفعش أكل عيش سواء في الفطار أو العشاء  
> عموما بإذن الله الباوند بدأ في موجة هبوط كبيرة على 4 ساعات
> وممكن نشوف 1.4000 خلال اليوم إن شاء الله

   ربنا كريم بس خلى بالك من نقطة 1.4060 دة نقطة عندى مهمة على التشارت بتاعى

----------


## yousefh

خبر إعانات البطالة بعد 30 دقيقة

----------


## كينج

> ياريت أعرف أكتب تقرير ذي الأستاذ نور
> دا انا لسه على قد حالي يا عماد  
> أنا عندي حساسية من القمح يا عمرو 
> و أعتبر بتغدى 3 مرات في اليوم .... عشان مينفعش أكل عيش سواء في الفطار أو العشاء  
> عموما بإذن الله الباوند بدأ في موجة هبوط كبيرة على 4 ساعات
> وممكن نشوف 1.4000 خلال اليوم إن شاء الله

 ربنا يشفى كل مريض ممكن الخبز يتعمل من الشعير مش لازم القمح

----------


## كينج

> خبر إعانات البطالة بعد 30 دقيقة

  له تاثير قوى خبر البطاله

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا كريم بس خلى بالك من نقطة 1.4060 دة نقطة عندى مهمة على التشارت بتاعى

 أكيد طبعا يا عمرو
نقطة مهمة جدا
ومن قبلها عندك 1.4205 ممكن توقف الهبوط شوية
بس أنا دايما بنتظر حالة معينة بتحصل في فترات متباعدة والحالة دي شبه حصلت دلوقتي
ومنتظر إغلاق 4 ساعات لتأكيدها 
لو عماد يذكر الحالة دي حصلت من حوالي 10 أيام
و الباوند هبط حوالي 400 نقطة
و  كنت حددت 4 أهداف للهبوط و الأربعة إتحققوا في نفس اليوم
ربنا يسهل ويكرم الجميع

----------


## كينج

انا عاوزه بس يوصل 4034

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يشفى كل مريض ممكن الخبز يتعمل من الشعير مش لازم القمح

 شكرا يا عماد
بس المشكلة إن الحساسية إللي عندي من مادة إسمها الجلوتين ودي موجودة في القمح والشعير
والعيش ممكن يتعمل كمان من الدرة
بس مش كل يوم هعمل عيش الدرة ... كل شهر كده لما نفسي تروح للعيش بخلي الحاجة تعملي عيش الدرة  :Regular Smile: 
وصدقني طعمه أحلى من عيش القمح والشعير ... تحس كأنك بتاكل كيك   

> له تاثير قوى خبر البطاله

 أكيد طبعا يا عماد خبر قوي و مهم جدا

----------


## كينج

> أكيد طبعا يا عمرو
> نقطة مهمة جدا
> ومن قبلها عندك 1.4205 ممكن توقف الهبوط شوية
> بس أنا دايما بنتظر حالة معينة بتحصل في فترات متباعدة والحالة دي شبه حصلت دلوقتي
> ومنتظر إغلاق 4 ساعات لتأكيدها 
> لو عماد يذكر الحالة دي حصلت من حوالي 10 أيام
> و الباوند هبط حوالي 400 نقطة
> و كنت حددت 4 أهداف للهبوط و الأربعة إتحققوا في نفس اليوم
> ربنا يسهل ويكرم الجميع

  طب ايه هما الاربع اهداف دلوقتى

----------


## كينج

> شكرا يا عماد
> بس المشكلة إن الحساسية إللي عندي من مادة إسمها الجلوتين ودي موجودة في القمح والشعير
> والعيش ممكن يتعمل كمان من الدرة
> بس مش كل يوم هعمل عيش الدرة ... كل شهر كده لما نفسي تروح للعيش بخلي الحاجة تعملي عيش الدرة 
> وصدقني طعمه أحلى من عيش القمح والشعير ... تحس كأنك بتاكل كيك   
> أكيد طبعا يا عماد خبر قوي و مهم جدا

 ربنا يخليلك الحاجه  بس الذره بتطحنها ازاى و فين علشان عاوز اجرب

----------


## yousefh

> طب ايه هما الاربع اهداف دلوقتى

 1.4205
1.4070
1.4000
1.3960
قول يا رب

----------


## كينج

> 1.4205
> 1.4070
> 1.3960
> قول يا رب

  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماكده يبقى الهدف اتحقق يايوووووووووووووووووووسف والا اصدق 1.37

----------


## yousefh

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماكده يبقى الهدف اتحقق يايوووووووووووووووووووسف والا اصدق 1.37

 لأ 1.3700 ممكن خلال الإسبوع الجاي بإذن الله

----------


## yousefh

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماكده يبقى الهدف اتحقق يايوووووووووووووووووووسف والا اصدق 1.37

 مش فاهم
هدف إيه إللي يبقى إتحقق ؟

----------


## كينج

> مش فاهم
> هدف إيه إللي يبقى إتحقق ؟

  1.4000

----------


## yousefh

> 1.4000

 أيوة يا عماد ما أنا عدلت المشاركة وكتبتلك في الأهداف 1.4000

----------


## amr eltabei

> ازيك يا عماد تصحيحة بين 1.4370 و 1.4410 وممكن تمتد الى 1.4460 على اقصى تقدير والاتجاة جنوبى والاهداف انا ذكلرتها قبل كدة انت تامر ياباشا

  

> 1.4205
> 1.4070
> 1.4000
> 1.3960
> قول يا رب

  
يارب يايوسف اعتقد ان مستوى 1.3960 هيوقفة شوية ويرخم حبتين قبل مايجيب
1.3750 ومن بعدة 1.3450 ان شاء الله اية رايك؟ :013:

----------


## yousefh

بالرغم من إن الخبر سلبي على الدولار
إلا إن اليورو و الباوند فشلوا في الإرتفاع أمام الدولار 
وكان المستفيد الوحيد هو الفرنك

----------


## amr eltabei

اية رايك يايوسف فى 1.4460 اللى ذكرتها كنقطة تصحيح ياترى استفدت منها والا اية؟

----------


## yousefh

> يارب يايوسف اعتقد ان مستوى 1.3960 هيوقفة شوية ويرخم حبتين قبل مايجيب
> 1.3750 ومن بعدة 1.3450 ان شاء الله اية رايك؟

 والله يا عمرو أنا حاليا مش شايف هبوط أبعد من 1.3960
بس ربنا يسهل لما يوصلها نشوف ساعتها ... يعني ممكن يصحح منها أو يكمل هبوط  
الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## yousefh

> اية رايك يايوسف فى 1.4460 اللى ذكرتها كنقطة تصحيح ياترى استفدت منها والا اية؟

 كنت نايم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> كنت نايم

   
ههههههههههه طيب لية مش بتحط اوردرات قبل ماتنام؟ :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> ههههههههههه طيب لية مش بتحط اوردرات قبل ماتنام؟

 ما بحبش موضوع الأوامر المعلقة
بحب الدخول يدوي
وبعدين أنا عندي حاليا 4 عقود بيع 
منهم عقدين من فوق 1.45
كفاية عليا كده عشان المخاطرة ما تعلاش

----------


## كينج

ممكن نعزز بيع من هنا

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن نعزز بيع من هنا

 أنا عن نفسي مش عزز بيع قبل إغلاق 4 ساعات أسفل 1.4205

----------


## كينج

الواحد لو معاه 5000 دولار ياخد فى اليورو ين شارى على طول النقطه بدولار

----------


## yousefh

والله أعلم لسه أمامه مستويات 107.70 و ممكن يزور 100.70 
أنصحك بالإبتعاد عنه هو والمجنون

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى بدء الانهيار

----------


## كينج

كل لما نقول خلاص يطلع تااااااااااااانى

----------


## yousefh

> كل لما نقول خلاص يطلع تااااااااااااانى

 المشكلة إنه كل لما يوصل 1.4250 في متاجرين بيدخلوا شراء عليه
لغاية دلوقتي مش مصدقين إنه ممكن يوصل 1.37

----------


## yousefh

إستنى لما نشوف بعد لما بريطانيا ( لندن ) تخرج من السوق بعد 20 دقيقة
ونشوف إيه إللي هيحصل

----------


## كينج

طب وبعدين هانفضل كده على طول والا ايه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شوفتو يا شباب ال بيحصل بالاسواق ودى رسالة تيبيان 
 السلام عليكم بدء الداو رحلة الهبوط وعاد الى السعر الذى قيل انه حدث بالخطأ لكن الخطر الحقيقى يبدء دون ال10الاف الجارى اختبارها حاليا ولو تجاوزها سيتجه الى 8900 دون توقف وان كنت اشك بشده ان يتركوه مما يعنى ان المجانين والين جميعا على وشك ارتداد اخر اليوم او الاسبوع القادم فى اسوء سيناريو حاول ان تشترى وتخرج مع الارتدادات الى ان يستقر السوق بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

منطقة 1.4250 مهمة جدا بس اللى مستنينة هيسلموا من الضغط علية وهيكسرها يا يوسف ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> منطقة 1.4250 مهمة جدا بس اللى مستنينة هيسلموا من الضغط علية وهيكسرها يا يوسف ان شاء الله

 أكيد وده إللي أنا مستنيه
وإللي أنا متأكد منه إن إغلاق الباوند أسفل 1.4205 هيكون السبب الرئيسي في خروج المشترين

----------


## amr eltabei

> أكيد وده إللي أنا مستنيه
> وإللي أنا متأكد منه إن إغلاق الباوند أسفل 1.4205 هيكون السبب الرئيسي في خروج المشترين

  
تمام كلامك يايوسف بس بحبحها شوية صغيرة خليها 1.4186 كدة هيخرجو خالص ويقلبوا الاتجاة للبيع والله اعلم :013:

----------


## yousefh

> تمام كلامك يايوسف بس بحبحها شوية صغيرة خليها 1.4186 كدة هيخرجو خالص ويقلبوا الاتجاة للبيع والله اعلم

 طيب أقولك خليها 1.4225 أحسن  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

طب خليها 1.4388

----------


## yousefh

:Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> طب خليها 1.4388

 يا ساتر
ليه كده  :Frown:

----------


## mdraw

كيفكم ياشباب

----------


## كينج

يظهر يوسف نااااااااااااااام

----------


## yousefh

> يظهر يوسف نااااااااااااااام

 لأ بالغيظة فيك صاحي
أنا ورايا ماتش كورة الساعة 1:00
والمشكلة إننا عاملين دورة بين 4 فرق يعني السهرة صباحي
ومش عارف هسيب السوق كده ... والوضع مش مطمئن

----------


## yousefh

أنا بفكر أقفل العمليات كلها على مكسبي الحالي 260 نقطة
و أريح دماغي
عشان أروح الماتش و انا مطمن

----------


## كينج

مطش ايه يايوووووووووووسف فى اهم من الكتكيت

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى بيحصل ده

----------


## كينج

يوسف

----------


## yousefh

أيوة يا عماد
بحاول أشوف إية إللي أثر كده

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## yousefh

كان في تلميحات بتدخل البنك المركزي الأوروبي ببيع الدولار 
والله أعلم مش عارف ممكن يكون ده السبب ولا لأ
ونستنى بارضوة أستاذ نور عشان يطمنا

----------


## كينج

ونستنى ليه نور اتصل بيهم وسئلهم

----------


## yousefh

> ونستنى ليه نور اتصل بيهم وسئلهم

 كان معايا رقم مدير البنك المركزي القديم
لكن طلع معاش
ومعيش نمرة المدير الجديد

----------


## كينج

> كان معايا رقم مدير البنك المركزي القديم
> لكن طلع معاش
> ومعيش نمرة المدير الجديد

  987654577889+8776666+ 
اتصل بسرعه يايوسف 
الرصيد عندى خلص

----------


## yousefh

> 987654577889+8776666+
> اتصل بسرعه يايوسف
> الرصيد عندى خلص

 إيه يا عم الرقم ده
دا أنا لو رنت عليه الرصيد يخلص

----------


## كينج

> إيه يا عم الرقم ده
> دا أنا لو رنت عليه الرصيد يخلص

 00+000+0
اتصل بسرعه مافيش وقت
 نمره عمته

----------


## yousefh

> 00+000+0
> اتصل بسرعه مافيش وقت
> نمره عمته

 لأ دي كد نمرة عمرو دياب
مش نمرة عمته

----------


## كينج

الداو جونز بينزل

----------


## yousefh

> الداو جونز بينزل

 خير

----------


## كينج

صناع السوق فعلآ بيعرفوا يلعبوا بالناس

----------


## yousefh

> صناع السوق فعلآ بيعرفوا يلعبوا بالناس

 أنا خرجت من جميع العمليات
وبعت باوند من 1.4450

----------


## كينج

> أنا خرجت من جميع العمليات
> وبعت باوند من 1.4450

   :Good:

----------


## كينج

هو مافيش حد هاينهار انهارده الا الداوجونز بس

----------


## yousefh

> هو مافيش حد هاينهار انهارده الا الداوجونز بس

 الدولار إندكس إرتد من متوسط 55 على شارت 4 ساعات
وبيكمل الصعود
بإذن الله خير

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم السلام

----------


## كينج

ايه بايوسف الاسترلينى و اليورو مالهم مش عاوزين ينزلو ليه

----------


## yousefh

> ايه بايوسف الاسترلينى و اليورو مالهم مش عاوزين ينزلو ليه

 بسبب ألمانيا ( الله يحرقها )
البرلمان الألماني وافق  بالأغلبية على تقديم مساعدات 148 بليون يورو في حزمة إجراءات المساعدة الأوروبية

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ماله اتجنن كده ليه

----------


## كينج

> بسبب ألمانيا ( الله يحرقها )
> البرلمان الألماني وافق بالأغلبية على تقديم مساعدات 148 بليون يورو في حزمة إجراءات المساعدة الأوروبية

  ممكن الاتجاه يتغير

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن الاتجاه يتغير

 لأ ما أعتقدش
بس أعتقد إن اليورو والباوند هيفضلوا يلعبوا بين هبوط وصعود

----------


## mdraw

والله ياشباب صار عندي قناعة 90 % انه الباوند بدو يجيب 1.4545  واللي هي توافق الموفينج 55 اكسبونشال ومن بعدها يهوي

----------


## كينج

لو على 4545 بسيطه ياريت يجبها ويخلصنا

----------


## كينج

يظهر اننا هانستنى الاسبوع القادم للهدف 1.4000

----------


## yousefh

> يظهر اننا هانستنى الاسبوع القادم للهدف 1.4000

 مش كنا خرجنا أحسن عند 1.4230  :Regular Smile: 
الحمدلله

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك يايوسف نخلى الهدف 1.37 طالما الاسترلينى اتاخر فى الهدف 1.4

----------


## كينج

يوسف الناس فى موضوع نور عمالين يتكلموا طب مايجو هنا ويتكلموا على راحتهم بدل شطب المشاركات والانزرات وكده يعنى ماهو الموضوع ده اتفتح بسبب المشاكل اللى حصلت قبل كده

----------


## mdraw

> ايه رايك يايوسف نخلى الهدف 1.37 طالما الاسترلينى اتاخر فى الهدف 1.4

 ههههههههه ولو تأخر كمان حتستنى لأمتى   :Emoticon1:  :Ohmy:

----------


## كينج

> ههههههههه ولو تأخر كمان حتستنى لأمتى

   225قرش مصرى

----------


## mdraw

> 225قرش مصرى

  :Ongue:

----------


## كينج

هى حلب الشهباء غير حلب العاديه

----------


## mdraw

> هى حلب الشهباء غير حلب العاديه

 لأ ياكينج هي نفسها
بس تلقب بالشهباء 
ابحث في غوغل لتعرف القصة

----------


## كينج

طيب انا عاوز اجى سوريا 15 يوم ممكن يكلفوا الواحد كام بالدولار فندق واكل وفسح يعنى بالتقريب

----------


## mdraw

> طيب انا عاوز اجى سوريا 15 يوم ممكن يكلفوا الواحد كام بالدولار فندق واكل وفسح يعنى بالتقريب

 أهلا وسهلا بتشرفنا يا كينج بس الفنادق لغير السورين غالية شوية
يعني حوالي 150 دولار الفندق لليلة الواحدة
بس إذا بتجي على حلب أنا بظبط أمورك على أرخص من هيك

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف الناس فى موضوع نور عمالين يتكلموا طب مايجو هنا ويتكلموا على راحتهم بدل شطب المشاركات والانزرات وكده يعنى ماهو الموضوع ده اتفتح بسبب المشاكل اللى حصلت قبل كده

 لأ يا عم
خليهم هناك
هيجوا هنا .. وهيوجعوا دماغنا
دا أنا لسه شايف واحد بيقول الباوند إلى 1.48

----------


## mdraw

بدكم شي مني ياشباب 
انا طالع مليت من السوق 
نلتقي الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

150 دولار مش كتير خالص ده فى دمشق ال150 دولار

----------


## كينج

> لأ يا عم
> خليهم هناك
> هيجوا هنا .. وهيوجعوا دماغنا
> دا أنا لسه شايف واحد بيقول الباوند إلى 1.48

  ههههههه ياعم الراجل بيعترف انو ضيع عمره فى الاوهام تلقيه واخد شارى وبيوهم نفسه انو هايوصل 1.48

----------


## mdraw

> 150 دولار مش كتير خالص ده فى دمشق ال150 دولار

 في حلب ودمشق نفس الأسعار لأنه 5 نجوم أغلب فنادقهم
امتى حتجي عطيني خبر

----------


## كينج

على فكره سفاره سوريا فى الشارع اللى ورنا فى البدراوى عاشوربعدى من قدمها كتير

----------


## mdraw

> على فكره سفاره سوريا فى الشارع اللى ورنا فى البدراوى عاشوربعدى من قدمها كتير

 سلملي عالسفير السوري :Big Grin:

----------


## yousefh

> على فكره سفاره سوريا فى الشارع اللى ورنا فى البدراوى عاشوربعدى من قدمها كتير

 سلملي عليه
وبوسهولي من بو...
ومش هكمل عشان الرقابة

----------


## mdraw

هالمرة عنجد سلام ياشباب
صار لازم نحط الأهل ونقعد 
أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

----------


## كينج

انا كمان هاشوف حد يسلملى عليه انا كمان بس هو اسمه ايه علشان ماتهش

----------


## كينج

> هالمرة عنجد سلام ياشباب
> صار لازم نحط الأهل ونقعد 
> أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

  مع السلامه يا مدرو

----------


## yousefh

> هالمرة عنجد سلام ياشباب
> صار لازم نحط الأهل ونقعد
> أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

 بالسلامة يا غالي

----------


## yousefh

> انا كمان هاشوف حد يسلملى عليه انا كمان بس هو اسمه ايه علشان ماتهش

 إسمه هيفاء 
إيه لسه هتبعت حد عشان يسلملك عليه ؟؟؟
ههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

ماشي يا مدرو 
معاك في الفضفضة

----------


## mdraw

> مع السلامه يا مدرو

 الله يسلمك حبيبي وناطرك بسوريا قريبا   

> بالسلامة يا غالي

  الله يسلمك يارب    

> إسمه هيفاء 
> إيه لسه هتبعت حد عشان يسلملك عليه ؟؟؟
> ههههههههه

 معاون السفير اسمه نانسي كمان سلملي  هههه 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## mdraw

> ماشي يا مدرو 
> معاك في الفضفضة

 تحب نكمل هلق ولا بوقت تاني الأهل هلكوني مشان العشا ...تفضل

----------


## yousefh

> تحب نكمل هلق ولا بوقت تاني الأهل هلكوني مشان العشا ...تفضل

 لأ يا أخي
نكمل في وقت تاني
أهلك أحق بيك 
والبرامج ممكن تستنى
سلام
وفي رعاية الله

----------


## mdraw

> لأ يا أخي
> نكمل في وقت تاني
> أهلك أحق بيك 
> والبرامج ممكن تستنى
> سلام
> وفي رعاية الله

 كلك زوء 
سلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

يوسف فى نوع قمح مافهوش الماده اللى انت بتقول عليها

----------


## عبدالكريم

والله انتم زي العسل  :Big Grin:

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف فى نوع قمح مافهوش الماده اللى انت بتقول عليها

 أيوة يا عماد في
إسمه قمح متعدد الإستخدامات منزوع الجلوتين 
بس المشكلة إن ما فيش مخابز بتستخدمه
ولا حتى المحلات الكبيرة بتبيع عيش معمول منه

----------


## كينج

يوسف انا بفكر اشترى لاب توب اليو اس مدم اللى فى موبينيل اشتراكه الشهر 20 جنيه نت مفتوح بس السرعه64 كيلو بايت ممكن يشغل المنصه بتاعه البورصه والا السرعه بطيئه

----------


## yousefh

> والله انتم زي العسل

 والله دي شهادة نعتز بيها
ووسام هنخلي عماد يعلقه على صدره 
شكرا لزيارتك أخي عبد الكريم

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف انا بفكر اشترى لاب توب اليو اس مدم اللى فى موبينيل اشتراكه الشهر 20 جنيه نت مفتوح بس السرعه64 كيلو بايت ممكن يشغل المنصه بتاعه البورصه والا السرعه بطيئه

 لأ يا عماد
سئ جدا 
أنا حاليا بستخدم vodafone usb stick
وبدفع 220 جنيه في الشهر
والسرعة 4 ميجا في الثانية
ومش مريحني
وبرنامج التداول بيفصل كتير معايا

----------


## كينج

> لأ يا عماد
> سئ جدا 
> أنا حاليا بستخدم vodafone usb stick
> وبدفع 220 جنيه في الشهر
> والسرعة 4 ميجا في الثانية
> ومش مريحني
> وبرنامج التداول بيفصل كتير معايا

  220 جنيه يبقى السرعه 2 ميجا انا كمان مشترك فى فودافون واحد ميجا ب 133 جنيه وميه ميه 
بس انا محتاج اليو اس مدم علشان هاكون خارج المنزل والمكان اللى هاكون فيه مافهوش نت

----------


## yousefh

> 220 جنيه يبقى السرعه 2 ميجا انا كمان مشترك فى فودافون واحد ميجا ب 133 جنيه وميه ميه
> بس انا محتاج اليو اس مدم علشان هاكون خارج المنزل والمكان اللى هاكون فيه مافهوش نت

 أيوة يا عماد ما هو أنا بتكلم على الـ vodafone usb modem
إللي ممكن تأخده معاك و إنت خارج
وأنا مشترك في نظام 4 ميجا .. وبدفع 220 جنية
مش الـ 2 ميجا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> والله دي شهادة نعتز بيها
> ووسام هنخلي عماد يعلقه على صدره 
> شكرا لزيارتك أخي عبد الكريم

 
الله يبارك فيك أخي يوسف 
قل لي : انا شفت ردودكم في موضوع نور الدين وفهمت انك عندك مشكلة في الميتاتريدر  
هل لا تزال المشكلة موجودة ؟

----------


## كينج

بس بيديلك كام جيجه طول الشهر

----------


## كينج

> الله يبارك فيك أخي يوسف  قل لي : انا شفت ردودكم في موضوع نور الدين وفهمت انك عندك مشكلة في الميتاتريدر    هل لا تزال المشكلة موجودة ؟

 منور اخى عبد الكريم فينك ماحدش بيشوفك ليه انت زعلان مننا والا ايه لو كنت زعلان مننا انا اصلحك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

> الله يبارك فيك أخي يوسف 
> قل لي : انا شفت ردودكم في موضوع نور الدين وفهمت انك عندك مشكلة في الميتاتريدر 
> هل لا تزال المشكلة موجودة ؟

 لأ الحمد لله حلتها
وكنت بحاول أشرح الطريقة للأخوة الأخريين عشان يستفيدوا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> منور اخى عبد الكريم فينك ماحدش بيشوفك ليه انت زعلان مننا والا ايه لو كنت زعلان مننا انا اصلحك

 ازعل من الناس كلها ولا ازعل منكم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> بس بيديلك كام جيجه طول الشهر

 بيديني 4 جيجا في الشهر
وبعد لما الـ 4 جيجا يخلصوا
السرعة بتنزل لـ 128 كيلو بايت في الثانية
بدون أي مصارف زيادة http://www.vodafone.com.eg/ar/Person...ling/index.htm 
أنا بستخدم  K3765  بنظام 199 جنيه في الشهر
بس بدفع حوالي 211 أو 220 كل شهر
عشان في مصارف زياردة ذي 
الدفع عن طريق الفيزا
أو إرسال رسائل نصية عن طريقة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لأ الحمد لله حلتها
> وكنت بحاول أشرح الطريقة للأخوة الأخريين عشان يستفيدوا

 
الحمد لله  
انا فقط لد طريقة سهلة لاصلاح كل مشاكل الميتاتريدر , بس بما انك حليتها يبقى خلاص  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

> بيديني 4 جيجا في الشهر
> وبعد لما الـ 4 جيجا يخلصوا
> السرعة بتنزل لـ 128 كيلو بايت في الثانية
> بدون أي مصارف زيادة http://www.vodafone.com.eg/ar/Person...ling/index.htm 
> أنا بستخدم K3765 بنظام 199 جنيه في الشهر
> بس بدفع حوالي 211 أو 220 كل شهر
> عشان في مصارف زياردة ذي 
> الدفع عن طريق الفيزا
> أو إرسال رسائل نصية عن طريقة

  السرعه بتنزل ل 64 يايوسف مش 128 انا سالت الشركه

----------


## yousefh

> الحمد لله 
> انا فقط لد طريقة سهلة لاصلاح كل مشاكل الميتاتريدر , بس بما انك حليتها يبقى خلاص

 لأ قول  :Regular Smile: 
ومنكم نستفيد 
لإن فعلا برامج الميتا دي جننتني

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله   انا فقط لد طريقة سهلة لاصلاح كل مشاكل الميتاتريدر , بس بما انك حليتها يبقى خلاص

  ياعم قول وخلاص

----------


## yousefh

> السرعه بتنزل ل 64 يايوسف مش 128 انا سالت الشركه

 يا عم الحج
خد كلامي ثقة 
ده أصلا شغلي
أنا شغال في أي حاجة متعلقة بالكمبيوتر والشبكات

----------


## عبدالكريم

حمل الميتاتريدر من هذا الرابط   http://www.metatrader4.com/ar 
ونصبه في جهازك , وفي خطوات التنصيب سيسألك البرنامج اين مكان التنصيب , اعطيه مسار الميتاتريدر العطلان , البرنامج هنا لن ينصب نسخة جديدة في جهازك بل سيستبدل الملفات القديمة التي في نسختك العطلانة باخرى جديدة , تلاحظ كمان ان الايقونة التي على سطح المكتب للميتاتريدر العطلان قد استبدلها بايقونة جديدة .  
جرب وقل لي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

أخي عبد الكريم 
أنا بقى هقولك على موضوع أسهل من كل ده و انا إللي إكتشفته
المشكلة كلها بتبقى في ملف إسمه terminal.ini   

> لمن لديهم مشكلة مع برنامج الميتاتريدر ( الخاص بأي شركة ) 
> منذ فترة بدأت مشكلة تظهر معي ...
> وهي أن البرنامج كل فترة يرفض الدخول وتظهر لي رسالة بوجود خطأ في البرنامج
> وكنت كل يوم أو إتنين بنزل البرنامج من أول وجديد
> وكانت كل تحليلاتي على الشارتات كلها بتروح  إلى أن توصلت للحل بحمد الله  يوجد ملف إسمه terminal.ini موجود في المسار
> C:\Program Files\ xxxxxxx \config
> ( xxxxxxx ) هو إسم الشركة التابع لها البرنامج  يجب على الجميع أخذ نسخة منه إحتياطيه وحفظها في أي مكان أخر
> وعند حدوث المشكلة مرة أخرى
> كل ما يجب عمله هو أخذ هذه النسخة الإحتياطية ووضعها مرة أخرى في نفس الإمتداد

  
وممكن كمان تأخذ الملف ده من أي برنامج ميتا يكون شغال و تضعه في الإمتداد الخاص بأي برنامج ميتا تريدر إللي فيه العطل 
يعني مثلا من ويندسور إلى altrade والعكس

----------


## عبدالكريم

ممتاز يا يوسف  :Good:

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم يا جماعة
وحشنى والله كتير عاملين اية ؟

----------


## yousefh

> ممتاز يا يوسف

 الله يخليك
بس هو إنت بتقول كده وبس
ولا إنت فعلا جربت الموضوع ده 
أصل أنا وصلت للطريقة دي وجربتها ونفعت معايا والحمد لله
بس معرفش إذا كان حد من الأخوة جربها ونفعت ولا لأ

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة
> وحشنى والله كتير عاملين اية ؟

 الحمد لله
فينك من الصبح مش باين ؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله
> فينك من الصبح مش باين ؟

  
كنت نايم ولسة صاحى حالا اصلى يوم الجمعة مش بشتغل خالص 
بس الصبح دخلت موضوع نور وخنقنى واحد هناك ومشيت 
اولت انام احسن صحيت لقيت الدنيا خربانة هوة فية اية؟ :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> كنت نايم ولسة صاحى حالا اصلى يوم الجمعة مش بشتغل خالص
> بس الصبح دخلت موضوع نور وخنقنى واحد هناك ومشيت
> اولت انام احسن صحيت لقيت الدنيا خربانة هوة فية اية؟

 كان فيه عملة جامدة ماشية لواحدها في شارع ضلمة
طلع عليها إتنين بلطجية إسمهم اليورو حته ... وعبدو باوند 
وهسيبك الوقتي مع خيالك ... عشان تتخيل إية إللي حصل
----------------------------------------------------------
إشمعنا يعني بنوك أمريكا لا تتدخل بشراء الدولار و بيع اليورو والباوند  :Frown:

----------


## amr eltabei

> كان فيه عملة جامدة ماشية لواحدها في شارع ضلمة
> طلع عليها إتنين بلطجية إسمهم اليورو حته ... وعبدو باوند 
> وهسيبك الوقتي مع خيالك ... عشان تتخيل إية إللي حصل
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> إشمعنا يعني بنوك أمريكا لا تتدخل بشراء الدولار و بيع اليورو والباوند

  :Big Grin:  الغباء كالعادة لازم ينكدوا على الواحد فى الاجازة ميهونش عليهم يكملوها الواحد الاسبوع دة لغاية امبارح عامل شغل والحمد لله كويس جدا بس معايا حاجة صغيرة كدة استرلينى من 1.4350
وخد حالا واحد تانى من 1.4480 اصل السعر دة اللو بتاع الاسبوع اللى فات واللى قبلة 
والغباء اشتغل باين علية والاقفال هنا يعنى جاب لفوق وشكلة كدة عايز يزور 1.4650 
والله اعلم اية رايك يايوسف؟ :016:

----------


## yousefh

بص يا عمرو 
كل إللي أقدر أقولهولك
إني دخلت بيع على الباوند بـ 30 % من رأس المال من 1.4492 وخرجت على 1.4480  :Regular Smile: 
بربح 12 نقطة عوضولي كل خسارتي والحمد لله 
طبعا أنا كنت عامل ستوب لوز 1.45
يعني يا صابت يا خابت
وربنا سترها معايا 
تحذير
كل ما شاهدته في هذه المشاركة خطر جدا
ولا ننصح مشاهدين المشاركة بتجربته في المنزل   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## bu_mohammed

صباااااااااااااح الخيييييييييييييير على الجميييييييييييييع

----------


## كينج

صبااااااااااااااح النووووووووووووور يابووووووووووووووو محمداااااااااااااااااااد
الاسترلينى هايجيب 1.4000 امتىااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mdraw

عطلة سعيدة ياشباب وينكم 
عمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد  
يووووووووووووووووووووسف
شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## un007

ايه رجالة فينكم وحشتونى والله عمرو وكينج ويوسف وكل الرجالة الموجودين وسمعنى سلام يلا فوريكس  :Regular Smile:

----------


## un007

صحيح يا رجالة ايه رائيك فى كتاب استراتيجية 600

----------


## mdraw

مساء الخير لكل الطيبين 
يالله بسم الله نبدأ اسبوعنا

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

ايه الحكايه نور مش عاوز يبان ليه

----------


## yousefh

> ايه الحكايه نور مش عاوز يبان ليه

 وعليكم السلام
هو في حد يبقى في لبنان ويسيب لبنان ويدخل على النت 
يا أخي سيبه يعيشلوا يومين حلوين

----------


## كينج

اليومين ياعم خلصوا خلاص

----------


## كينج

يوسف لو عاوز اجيب رسيفر يفتح القنوات المشفره من على وصله النت تعرف رسيفر يكون حلو اصلى جبت برفكس 9400 بس تقيل وبيتأخر فى الفتح

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف لو عاوز اجيب رسيفر يفتح القنوات المشفره من على وصله النت تعرف رسيفر يكون حلو اصلى جبت برفكس 9400 بس تقيل وبيتأخر فى الفتح

 أسف يا عماد
أنا ما عرفش أي حاجة في المواضيع دي
أنا أخر مرة فتحت فيها التلفزيون كان عندي 16 سنة تقريبا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

امال بتتفرج على ايه من 7 سنوات

----------


## yousefh

> امال بتتفرج على ايه من 7 سنوات

 بنزل من على النت أفلام أجنبي
بمعدل 3-4 أفلام في اليوم

----------


## yousefh

وبعدين
أنا غالبا بفضل في المحل معظم اليوم
وما بدخلش البيت إلا عشان أنام

----------


## mdraw

اهلين بالشباب  
وينك عماد انتظرتك بمطار حلب ليش ماجيت

----------


## كينج

هالبس وااجيلك

----------


## mdraw

تعال بسرعة 
البس عندي

----------


## كينج

حاااااااااااااااااااالان بس جهز حمص الشام و التبوله

----------


## mdraw

طمني عنك عماد 
وطمني عنك يوسف 
كيف قضيتو العطلة

----------


## كينج

انا بجهز محل ملابس وقريب الافتتاح

----------


## yousefh

> طمني عنك عماد 
> وطمني عنك يوسف 
> كيف قضيتو العطلة

 أنا عن نفسي كان عندي ماتشات كورة ( يوم السبت واليوم حتى الساعة 5 )
وخرجت بكمية إصابات غريبة
بس سيبك إنت ... المهم كانوا يومين حلوين

----------


## yousefh

> انا بجهز محل ملابس وقريب الافتتاح

 على البركة
حريمي ولا رجالي
وهتجيب البضاعة منين
وهتفتح فين ؟
-----------------------
ذي ما إنت عارف
أنا من بورسعيد
يعني بلد الملابس

----------


## كينج

> على البركة
> حريمي ولا رجالي
> وهتجيب البضاعة منين
> وهتفتح فين ؟
> -----------------------
> ذي ما إنت عارف
> أنا من بورسعيد
> يعني بلد الملابس

  حريمى واطفل انت من بوسعيد والا القاهره 
هافتح المحل فى فيصل

----------


## mdraw

> انا بجهز محل ملابس وقريب الافتتاح

  عالبركة والأرباح إن شاء الله  :Hands:    

> أنا عن نفسي كان عندي ماتشات كورة ( يوم السبت واليوم حتى الساعة 5 )
> وخرجت بكمية إصابات غريبة
> بس سيبك إنت ... المهم كانوا يومين حلوين

 وإن شاء الله النتيجة ايجابية ( يعني ربحت ولا  :Doh:  )  

> على البركة
> حريمي ولا رجالي
> وهتجيب البضاعة منين
> وهتفتح فين ؟
> -----------------------
> ذي ما إنت عارف
> أنا من بورسعيد
> يعني بلد الملابس

 على فكرة حلب ام الصناعات النسيجية بسوريا :18:

----------


## yousefh

> حريمى واطفل انت من بوسعيد والا القاهره
> هافتح المحل فى فيصل

 يا عماد
أنا من بورسعيد وشغلي في بورسعيد
بس عندي شقة في المنيل جنب كنتاكي
أمام باب كلية الطب   

> وإن شاء الله النتيجة ايجابية ( يعني ربحت ولا  )

 إحنا كنا عاملين دورة
ووصلنا للماتش الاخير
بس الفرقة التانية إللي أخدت الدورة

----------


## mdraw

> إحنا كنا عاملين دورة
> ووصلنا للماتش الاخير
> بس الفرقة التانية إللي أخدت الدورة

 يالله برافو  :012:  ريال مدريد مش أحسن منكم

----------


## كينج

يامدرو بورسعيد ام الملابس الجاهزه فى العالم كله

----------


## yousefh

> يالله برافو  ريال مدريد مش أحسن منكم

 المشكلة إن فريقنا كله بيشرب سجاير
وفي الإستراحة كل واحد يولعله سجاره
والفرقة التانية اللهم لا حسد ما بطلوش جري 
إحنا بقى وصلن للماتش الأخير
وكنا عايز دكتور قلب يكشف علينا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> يامدرو بورسعيد ام الملابس الجاهزه فى العالم كله

 الله يخليك
بس الأسعار عندنا ولعت
بعد قرار إلغاء المنطقة الحرة

----------


## كينج

كله ولع يايوسف مش الملابس بس

----------


## mdraw

> يامدرو بورسعيد ام الملابس الجاهزه فى العالم كله

 ياعماد اسمي مصطفى 
انا بتكلم على سوريا بقول حلب ام الصناعات
وطريق الحرير التاريخي بيمرق من حلب

----------


## mdraw

> المشكلة إن فريقنا كله بيشرب سجاير
> وفي الإستراحة كل واحد يولعله سجاره
> والفرقة التانية اللهم لا حسد ما بطلوش جري 
> إحنا بقى وصلن للماتش الأخير
> وكنا عايز دكتور قلب يكشف علينا

 كلكم مدخنين واخذتو المركز التاني  :Yikes3: 
لازم يعطوكم الكأس الكم

----------


## yousefh

> كله ولع يايوسف مش الملابس بس

 كان الأول الواحد في بورسعيد
ممكن ينزل يشتري طقم بحوالي 500 جنيه
الوقتي أنا أخر طقم جبته من حوالي شهرين كان بـ 1300 جنيه
الحزام لوحده 150 جنيه  :Regular Smile: 
والله مش بكذب عليك

----------


## amr eltabei

> حريمى واطفل انت من بوسعيد والا القاهره 
> هافتح المحل فى فيصل

 مبروك يا عماد مقدما ايةةةةةةةة مفيش رجالى والا اية انا بقالى مدة مشترتش ملابس 
وعايز اتكسى بقة اما بالنسبة للاطفال هجيب اولادى معايا عشان ننفعك بقة وتزود المحفظة 
وتعمل المليون ان شاء الله :Big Grin:

----------


## yousefh

> كلكم مدخنين واخذتو المركز التاني 
> لازم يعطوكم الكأس الكم

 و إنت الصادق
إحنا كنا عايز أنابيب أكسجين تتعلق لنا بعد الماتش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

يامصطفى المحله الكبرى ام الصناعه فى العالم حتى احنا مسمينها غزل المحله

----------


## mdraw

> يامصطفى المحله الكبرى ام الصناعه فى العالم حتى احنا مسمينها غزل المحله

 واليابان شو ؟

----------


## كينج

> مبروك يا عماد مقدما ايةةةةةةةة مفيش رجالى والا اية انا بقالى مدة مشترتش ملابس 
> وعايز اتكسى بقة اما بالنسبة للاطفال هجيب اولادى معايا عشان ننفعك بقة وتزود المحفظة 
> وتعمل المليون ان شاء الله

  تشرف يابو عمرو يالا جهز دولاراتك والاسترلينى واليورو وتعالى نفعنى

----------


## amr eltabei

ياجماعة محدش عندة اخبار عن اسمو بقالة فترة مش باين لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> يامصطفى المحله الكبرى ام الصناعه فى العالم حتى احنا مسمينها غزل المحله

 كلامك صح يا عماد
بس ما تنساش بارضوه
إن الملابس السورية من أشهر الملابس في الوطن العربي
وخصوصا البدل الرجالي
إحنا كل سنة في بورسعيد 
بيتعمل عندنا معرض للملابس السوري
بس دايما بيكون ملابس حريمي وبدل رجالي 
عمري ما شوفت فيه ملابس للشباب

----------


## كينج

> واليابان شو ؟

  يابنى اليبان الالكترونيات مش الملابس

----------


## mdraw

> و إنت الصادق
> إحنا كنا عايز أنابيب أكسجين تتعلق لنا بعد الماتش

 سلامتكم يا يوسف إذا عايزين تربحو الكاس خلي فريقك يلعب مع فريقي
كله بدل السجاير اراكيل وشيشة

----------


## كينج

مصر ام الدنيا يايوسف احنا بلد القطن والفول والطعميه والقاهر والظافر

----------


## amr eltabei

> تشرف يابو عمرو يالا جهز دولاراتك والاسترلينى واليورو وتعالى نفعنى

 ليةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة والجنية المصرى مالة ؟  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> سلامتكم يا يوسف إذا عايزين تربحو الكاس خلي فريقك يلعب مع فريقي
> كله بدل السجاير اراكيل وشيشة

 شيشة ( أنا بشرب تفاح --- ولبان بالعسل )
إنت كده حبيبي
على فكرة إحنا بنستورد المعسل من سوريا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> كلامك صح يا عماد
> بس ما تنساش بارضوه
> إن الملابس السورية من أشهر الملابس في الوطن العربي
> وخصوصا البدل الرجالي
> إحنا كل سنة في بورسعيد 
> بيتعمل عندنا معرض للملابس السوري
> بس دايما بيكون ملابس حريمي وبدل رجالي 
> عمري ما شوفت فيه ملابس للشباب

 بتعرف يايوسف وياعماد ....
بمونديال فرنسا عام 98 راح من حلب مليونين تي شورت للجماهير الفرنسية بمواصفات عالمية
وكله شغل حلب واسأل لو بتشك

----------


## yousefh

> مصر ام الدنيا يايوسف احنا بلد القطن والفول والطعميه والقاهر والظافر

 قشطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> شيشة ( أنا بشرب تفاح --- ولبان بالعسل )
> إنت كده حبيبي
> على فكرة إحنا بنستورد المعسل من سوريا

 ان بحب الفخفخينة الشامية  :013:

----------


## كينج

> ليةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة والجنية المصرى مالة ؟

 الجنيه خلاص بقى تعريفه

----------


## amr eltabei

ناويين تعملو اية فى الاسترلينى الاسبوع دة يا جماعة؟ هتبيعوا والا هتشترو بترجت 1.4780؟

----------


## mdraw

تصبحوا على خير شباب
عندي وظيفة الساعة 7 صباحا يعني دوامي قبل الأوروبين

----------


## yousefh

> تصبحوا على خير شباب
> عندي وظيفة الساعة 7 صباحا يعني دوامي قبل الأوروبين

 و إنت من اهل الخير
وعموما أوروبا بكرة أجازة

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهل الخير يا درش 
هو فى حد بيشتغل 7 الصبح دا يوسف بيقوم المغرب

----------


## كينج

> ناويين تعملو اية فى الاسترلينى الاسبوع دة يا جماعة؟ هتبيعوا والا هتشترو بترجت 1.4780؟

  ان شاء الله ناويين نتجنن زى كل اسبوع

----------


## yousefh

> وانت من اهل الخير يا درش
> هو فى حد بيشتغل 7 الصبح دا يوسف بيقوم المغرب

 يوسف بيفضل نايم للمغرب
عشان بفضل سهران في الشغل لغاية الساعة 3 العصر كل يوم

----------


## yousefh

إنتوا بتبقوا نايمين و أنا سهران شغال
شوفت ذل أكتر من كده

----------


## amr eltabei

> يوسف بيفضل نايم للمغرب
> عشان بفضل سهران في الشغل لغاية الساعة 3 العصر كل يوم

 ازيك يا يوسف لية ياعم انت شغال اية؟ :016:

----------


## كينج

ربنا يعينك يايوسف ويقويك فين اسموا

----------


## yousefh

عندي محلين
واحد سيبر
والتاني لخدمات الكمبيوتر بيع ( تجميع أجهزة - لاب توبات - إكسيسورات كمبيوتر )
دعاية و إعلان

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يعينك يايوسف ويقويك فين اسموا

 ويعينك يا رب إنت والجميع 
بالنسبة لإسمو ما بيردش عليا خالص
ومعدتش بيطلع أونلاين خالص على الإيميل

----------


## amr eltabei

> عندي محلين
> واحد سيبر
> والتاني لخدمات الكمبيوتر بيع ( تجميع أجهزة - لاب توبات - إكسيسورات كمبيوتر )
> دعاية و إعلان

 ماشاء الله ربنا يزيد فين فى مصر والا بور سعيد؟

----------


## كينج

> عندي محلين
> واحد سيبر
> والتاني لخدمات الكمبيوتر بيع ( تجميع أجهزة - لاب توبات - إكسيسورات كمبيوتر )
> دعاية و إعلان

  انا كنت فاكر عندك محل ملابس فى التجارى مش عندكو شارع بتقولو عليه التجارى فى بورسعيد

----------


## yousefh

> ماشاء الله ربنا يزيد فين فى مصر والا بور سعيد؟

 في بورسعيد

----------


## yousefh

> انا كنت فاكر عندك محل ملابس فى التجارى مش عندكو شارع بتقولو عليه التجارى فى بورسعيد

 تمام عندنا أهم تلات شوارع لبيع الملابس في بورسعيد
التجاري - الحميدي - الشرقية 
بس أنا قبل قرار إلغاء المنطقة الحرة
كنت بستورد ملابس و سيارات 
وبعد إلغاء المنطقة الحرة
إشتغلت في مجال الكمبيوتر

----------


## كينج

> تمام عندنا أهم تلات شوارع لبيع الملابس في بورسعيد
> التجاري - الحميدي - الشرقية 
> بس أنا قبل قرار إلغاء المنطقة الحرة
> كنت بستورد ملابس و سيارات 
> وبعد إلغاء المنطقة الحرة
> إشتغلت في مجال الكمبيوتر

  وفاتح المحل فين

----------


## yousefh

> وفاتح المحل فين

 في تعاونيات الزهور

----------


## كينج

الساعه بكام على النت هههههههههههه

----------


## amr eltabei

اولكوا تصبحوا على خير ياشباب عشان عندى شغل الصبح

----------


## yousefh

إنت عارف يا عماد
قرار إلغاء المنطقة الحرة ده
خرب بيوت 75 % من شعب بورسعيد 
كان قرار مفاجئ
أنا واحد من الناس عندي 3 عربيات لغاية دلوقتي واقفين في المخازن
وما ينفعش يدخلوا البلد ... عشان وصلوا بعد قرار الإلغاء
والمفروض إني أدفع على كل عربية 1000 جنية مخزن كل شهر
فضلت أدفع لمدة 4 شهور و أقول يمكن ينزلوا قرار بالسماح للسيارات المخزنة إنها تدخل البلد
ولكن لم يصدروا أي قرار بخصوص السيارات في المخازن
وفضلوا سيبنى ندفع مخازن لغاية ما زهقنى
و في لغاية دلوقتي حوالي 12000 سيارة في المخازن 
وعليه العوض ومنه العوض

----------


## yousefh

> اولكوا تصبحوا على خير ياشباب عشان عندى شغل الصبح

 و إنت من أهل الخير

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهل الخير

----------


## كينج

> إنت عارف يا عماد
> قرار إلغاء المنطقة الحرة ده
> خرب بيوت 75 % من شعب بورسعيد 
> كان قرار مفاجئ
> أنا واحد من الناس عندي 3 عربيات لغاية دلوقتي واقفين في المخازن
> وما ينفعش يدخلوا البلد ... عشان وصلوا بعد قرار الإلغاء
> والمفروض إني أدفع على كل عربية 1000 جنية مخزن كل شهر
> فضلت أدفع لمدة 4 شهور و أقول يمكن ينزلوا قرار بالسماح للسيارات المخزنة إنها تدخل البلد
> ولكن لم يصدروا أي قرار بخصوص السيارات في المخازن
> ...

  ربنا يعينك ويعين اهل بورسعيد ويفك كربكم امين استعوض ربك ان شاء الله يعوضك احسن منهم

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يعينك ويعين اهل بورسعيد ويفك كربكم امين استعوض ربك ان شاء الله يعوضك احسن منهم

 إن شاء الله
وربنا يباركلك في محلك
ويجعله فتح خير عليك

----------


## aba22250

السلام عليكم
حبيت اسال وش افضل عمله للتداول المبتدئين

----------


## كينج

كله بيمرجن الحساب

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## mdraw

كيفك يوسف كيفكم شباب
شو هالنشاط يا يوسف
صاحي بكير ولا مانمتش ؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> كله بيمرجن الحساب

  
السلام عليكم جميعا 
لية كدة يا عماد انت احبط الراجل كدة  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> لية كدة يا عماد انت احبط الراجل كدة

  مش قصدى احبطه بس هو بيدور على الوهم و اللى يقوله فى عمله سهله يبقى بيضحك عليه

----------


## كينج

فين الناس

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى الاسبوع ده 1.4000

----------


## كينج

فين بو محمد

----------


## كينج

مافيش حد هنا غيرى والا ايه

----------


## كينج

الخبر ايجابى على الدولار

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام يايوسف ايه الاخبار

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام يايوسف ايه الاخبار

 أخبار إية ؟
أنا لسه صاحي حالا
وعندي بيع على الباوند وبيع على اليورو
ومستني 1.2 على اليورو -- و 1.4 على الباوند

----------


## كينج

وانا كمان مستنى 1.4

----------


## yousefh

إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية مهمة جدا
بالرغم من الهبوط القوي إللي حصل منذ الصباح
بعد إعلان حالة التقشف في بريطانيا 
إلا أن الإتجاه الهابط لم يتأكد حتى الأن
بالرغم مما تسمعه من كسر دعوم وترندات 
نتابع إغلاق شمعة الـ4 ساعات ... ونبقى نشوف الوضع
تغلق الساعة 8 مصر --- 5 جرينتش

----------


## كينج

المفروض يكون الاغلاق يكون على سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

> المفروض يكون الاغلاق يكون على سعر كام

 1.4345 هي الفيصل في إكمال الهبوط
بس مش ده إللي يهمني دلوقتي
إللي يهمني إني أشوف مع الإغلاق تقاطع متوسطات
وربنا يسهل

----------


## mdraw

تحياتي شلة

----------


## yousefh

> تحياتي شلة

 يا ألف أهلا وسهلا

----------


## mdraw

صح النوم يا يوسف  
كيف القهوة والسيجارة بعد النوم

----------


## yousefh

> صح النوم يا يوسف 
> كيف القهوة والسيجارة بعد النوم

 بيسلموا عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> بيسلموا عليك

 الله يسلمك أنا من عادتي القهوة والسيجارة بعد النوم فوراً لحتى أصحصح  :013: 
شو وينه عماد

----------


## yousefh

> الله يسلمك أنا من عادتي القهوة والسيجارة بعد النوم فوراً لحتى أصحصح 
> شو وينه عماد

 لازم طبعا القهوة و السجارة ... ومش أول لما أصحى وبس
لازم 3 مرات في اليوم  :Regular Smile:  قهوة على الأقل 
وعماد كان معايا من شوية ... مش عارف راح فين

----------


## mdraw

ناديله لعماد ليكون بيلعب بالشارع

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف الاسترلينى عمال يطلع ليه

----------


## كينج

انا اخد بايع تانى من 4405 فى الاسترلينى

----------


## mdraw

> ناديله لعماد ليكون بيلعب بالشارع

  

> انا مش عارف الاسترلينى عمال يطلع ليه

  

> انا اخد بايع تانى من 4405 فى الاسترلينى

  
أتاري بتلعب بالإسترليني ياعماد
وأنا خفت عليك من العربيات

----------


## كينج

يابنى شركه وندسور اللى انت فيها بيقولو نصابه

----------


## mdraw

> يابنى شركه وندسور اللى انت فيها بيقولو نصابه

 عم تحكي معي ؟

----------


## كينج

امال بحكى مع مييييييييييييين

----------


## mdraw

> امال بحكى مع مييييييييييييين

 والله ياعماد صرلي 3 سنين معهم ولامرة صار معي مشكلة الأمور والحمد لله تمام
سحب - ايداع - خدمة - اتصال فيني عند الطلب 
وأكتر من مرة بسحب رأسمالي كاملاً ودون مماطلة ودون أي تلكؤ
مابعرف ليش بقولو عنها هيك
أنا عمليا شفتهم تمام ولله الحمد والمنة

----------


## كينج

فى ناس بتقول لما تسحب فلوس بيقولولك انت عامل عمليات اسكالبينج ويقطعوا من المكاسب بحجه الاسكالبينج

----------


## كينج

نسيت اقولك الحساب الاسلامى فى وندسور 10 ايام فقط بعد كده اى يوم تبيت بعموله

----------


## mdraw

> فى ناس بتقول لما تسحب فلوس بيقولولك انت عامل عمليات اسكالبينج ويقطعوا من المكاسب بحجه الاسكالبينج

 اولا السكالبينج مسموح 
وأنا جربت ولا قطعوا أي شي

----------


## كينج

فعلآ انا سألتهم دلوقتى على الشات بيسمحوا بالاسكالبينج بس التبيت هو اللى مشكله ممكن نعد مع نور الدين فى اوردر شهر يبقى اللى هاندفعه تبيت اكتر من اللى هانكسبه

----------


## mdraw

> فعلآ انا سألتهم دلوقتى على الشات بيسمحوا بالاسكالبينج بس التبيت هو اللى مشكله ممكن نعد مع نور الدين فى اوردر شهر يبقى اللى هاندفعه تبيت اكتر من اللى هانكسبه

 بس لاتنسى أول  14  يوم  بعد فتح العملية بدون تبييت

----------


## كينج

> بس لاتنسى أول 14 يوم بعد فتح العملية بدون تبييت

  10 ايام فقط

----------


## mdraw

> 10 ايام فقط

 10 بدون ايام العطل
14 مع العطلة

----------


## amr eltabei

> يابنى شركه وندسور اللى انت فيها بيقولو نصابه

 لا انت غلطان يا عماد دة شركة محترمة بس عيبها الاسبريد عال شوية

----------


## كينج

لاء العطله بيحسبوها

----------


## كينج

> لا انت غلطان يا عماد دة شركة محترمة بس عيبها الاسبريد عال شوية

  انا قلت بيقولو مش انا اللى بقول انا اتمنى كل الشركات ماتكنش نصابه

----------


## mdraw

> لاء العطله بيحسبوها

 لأ ياعماد
انت سألتني وأنا جربت معهم 
العطلة مش محسوبة
أيام ماعاكسنا اليورو انا جربت عملي وماقفلت وحسبوها بدون العطلة والله

----------


## كينج

ايه اكبر مبلغ سحبتوه من وندسور

----------


## كينج

السؤال ليك انت وابو عمرو

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا قلت بيقولو مش انا اللى بقول انا اتمنى كل الشركات ماتكنش نصابه

 انا شغال معاهم بقالى اكتر من 7 سنوات وميفرقش معايا التبييت والا الاسبريد خالص
لان نظام شغلى يختلف شوية يعنى ميفرقش معايا اى حاجة من الحاجات دة خالص 
مبحتهمش فى الحسبان بتاتا وتقريبا والحمد لله سحبت راس مالى اكتر من ........
مش عارف والله بس ممكن اسحب اى مبلغ ايا كان اية ومفيش مشاكل خالص :Big Grin:

----------


## mdraw

> ايه اكبر مبلغ سحبتوه من وندسور

 أكبر مبلغ كان أرباحي + رأس مالي كاملاً

----------


## amr eltabei

> السؤال ليك انت وابو عمرو

  
بالنسب ليا انا اكتر مبلغ سحبتة كان 120000$ واعرف ناس سحبو مبالغ اكثر من دة 
بمراحل وعادى جدا

----------


## mdraw

> بالنسب ليا انا اكتر مبلغ سحبتة كان 120000$ واعرف ناس سحبو مبالغ اكثر من دة 
> بمراحل وعادى جدا

 ياعمر عماد بينزلنا تنزيلات علشان يكشف اوراقنا هههههه
انا مش حقلك رأس مالي ياعماد

----------


## amr eltabei

> ياعمر عماد بينزلنا تنزيلات علشان يكشف اوراقنا هههههه
> انا مش حقلك رأس مالي ياعماد

 هههههههه عادى ياباشا كلة على الله دة انت طلعت داهية بقة يا عماد  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

لا والله بيقولو الشركات ممكن تبقى كويسه فى المبالغ الصغيره لكن فى المبالغ الكبيره نصبهم يبان

----------


## كينج

انا اصلآ اول شركه فتحت فيها وندسور حطيت 500 دولار بقوا 760 دولار سحبت 750 دولار وفتحت فى وول ستريت بروكر و بفكر ارجع وندسور تانى لانى مش عارف اى حاجه عن وول ستريت والا لقى اى حد يعرف عنها اى حاجه

----------


## mdraw

> انا اصلآ اول شركه فتحت فيها وندسور حطيت 500 دولار بقوا 760 دولار سحبت 750 دولار وفتحت فى وول ستريت بروكر و بفكر ارجع وندسور تانى لانى مش عارف اى حاجه عن وول ستريت والا لقى اى حد يعرف عنها اى حاجه

 عماد انا اجتمعت مع المدير الإقليمي لويندسور عندي بالمكتب بحلب
وسألت عن الشاردة والواردة لويندسور وكل اجوبته كانت مقنعه وواضحة وشرحلي كتير شغلات
وحتى سألته عن السبريد ليش بيتغير وقلي لأنه انت في السوق وحسب الكميات يتغير السبريد وليس تغييره من الشركة
ومن فترة اعتمدوا على رويترز في أحد مصادر الأسعار

----------


## amr eltabei

الاخ مادرو موجود معانا والا اية؟

----------


## كينج

موجود ياعم هايروح فين

----------


## amr eltabei

> موجود ياعم هايروح فين

  
هههههه ماشى يا سيدى اصلى شفتة فى موضوع بيحكى على نماذج الهارمونيك 
وشكلة كدة معجب بيها فكنا هندردش شوية مع بعض فى الموضوع دة :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كينج

هو وصل للهارمونيك مصطفى بقى فوووووووووووووق

----------


## amr eltabei

> هو وصل للهارمونيك مصطفى بقى فوووووووووووووق

  
اة كويس طبعا الراجل بيجتهد ربنا معاة.......

----------


## كينج

ربنا ان شاء الله مع كل مجتهد

----------


## mdraw

حبايبي والله هي دخلتي عالبيت 
الحمد لله تعشيت ودخلت النت كرمالكم
تسلمولي يارب على سؤالكم عني

----------


## كينج

فينك يايوسف الاغلاق قرب فاضل 10 دقائق

----------


## yousefh

> فينك يايوسف الاغلاق قرب فاضل 10 دقائق

 مش عارف والله يا عماد ... الباوند ماسك نفسه بطريقة غريبة
المفروض خبر ذي الخبر إللي جاه الصبح ده
كان المفروض يوصله على الأقل لـ 1.4250
وحاليا الباوند واقف بين مقاومة ودعم
ومش فاهم هو عايز يعلى ولا ينزل

----------


## yousefh

هو لو بس يعمل أي تحركات كده
عشان نفهم الوضع 
لكن بقاله 3 ساعات بيلعب في 20 - 30 نقطة

----------


## كينج

كام الدعم وكام المقومه

----------


## yousefh

الدعم
1.4415
1.4345 
المقاومة
1.4460

----------


## كينج

يوسف انت فاتح فى شركه ايه

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف انت فاتح فى شركه ايه

 FXCM
بس إبعد عنها أحسن
أنا ناوي أغيرها و أفتح مع شركة تانية
بس لغاية دلوقتي ما أستقرتش على شركة معينة

----------


## كينج

ليه

----------


## yousefh

> ليه

 بص هي شركة كويسة من نواحي كتيرة
يعني ما بتعملش مشاكل في مواضيع الفلوس ( سحب - إيداع )
ولا تتلاعب بالعمليات مثل شركات أخرى 
لكن مشكلتها
برنامج التداول بتعها كل شوية مشكلة
وديما المشكلة دي بتحصل مع التحركات القوية في الأسواق
ويقولك أصل في ضغط

----------


## yousefh

إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الماضية على اليورو كانت جيدة جدا
وقد تكون بداية موجه هابطة على اليورو 
وربنا يسهل ويسحب الباوند معاه

----------


## كينج

> إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الماضية على اليورو كانت جيدة جدا
> وقد تكون بداية موجه هابطة على اليورو 
> وربنا يسهل ويسحب الباوند معاه

   :Hands:

----------


## كينج

الناس فيييييييييييييييين

----------


## yousefh

موجودين

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## yousefh

صباح النور

----------


## mdraw

كيفك يوسف شو انت صاحي بدري ؟
ولا لسه مانمت
شو رأيك بتحركات الباوند أليست بشائر خير إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> كيفك يوسف شو انت صاحي بدري ؟
> ولا لسه مانمت
> شو رأيك بتحركات الباوند أليست بشائر خير إن شاء الله

 ربنا يكرم
لقد توقعت أمس هذا الهبوط
والحمد لله فعلا حصل الهبوط
ربنا يتمم الهبوط بخير للأهداف   

> إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الماضية على اليورو كانت جيدة جدا
> وقد تكون بداية موجه هابطة على اليورو 
> وربنا يسهل ويسحب الباوند معاه

----------


## mdraw

ربنا يكرمنا ويكرم الجميع بهبوط يليق بأهدافنا

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يكرمنا ويكرم الجميع بهبوط يليق بأهدافنا

 إن شاء الله

----------


## جداااوي2

صبااااح الخير

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم 42 حاجه وخمسين واربعين وثلاثين دايمآ بيرتد من عندهم

----------


## amr eltabei

> السلام عليكم 42 حاجه وخمسين واربعين وثلاثين دايمآ بيرتد من عندهم

 اة لازم عارف لية يا عماد ؟
1- دة مستوى 76.4 فيبوناتشى وبعدة 88.6 وانا اعتبر المستوى دة اقوى فى الارتداد
2- وبردة المستويات دة تعتبر زوايا من زوايا العبقرى جان ولازم تحترم طبعا
وانا اعتقد ان التصحيح المرة دة هيكون عند مستوى 1.4350 او 70 على الاكثر
ومن بعدة الهبوط للموجة القوية عند مستوى 1.3750 والله اعلم ياباشا هنشوف :Boxing:

----------


## كينج

تتوقع 1.37 ممكن يجبها امتى

----------


## كينج

اليورو بينزل والاسترلينى بيطلع

----------


## amr eltabei

> تتوقع 1.37 ممكن يجبها امتى

 بس ياباشا انا بشتغل بنظام مبخرجش عنة مهما حصل ..........
انا شايف انة عندة ترجت عند 1.3750 ممكن يجيبة الشهر القادم وممكن يجيبة بعد شهرين
وممكن يجيبة خلال 10 ايام الاسترلينى صعب تحدد هيجيب ترجتة امتة دة رقم واحد.
رقم اتنين قبل الترجت دة عندة مستويات مهمة جدا تتمثل فى ..................
1- مستوى 1.4000 ودة مستوى مهم لانة نفسى (الارقلم المدورة يا عماد).
2-مستوى 1.39000 وانا اعتبرة اهم من 40
3-مستوى 1.3750 ودة مستوى قوى جدا جدا.
4-مستوى 1.3430 ودة الترجت البعيد للاسترلينى وعندة انا بخش شراء بأذن الله تعالى
يبقى لازم اخش واطلع عند المستويات دة بألتتابع لان المستويات دة لازم تحترم يا عماد
يعنى من الاخر اقسم شغلى حسب وصول السعر للمستويات دة اخش واخرج معاها 
فاهمنى والا انا توهتك.....

----------


## كينج

فاهمك وانا عاوز امشى زيك

----------


## amr eltabei

> 

 شفت يا عماد احترم نسبة 88.6 فيبوناتشى ومعاها باترن هارمونيك على الاربع ساعات 
عند المستوى دة انا خرجت من مركز بيع من 1.4350 قديم عندى وقلبت شراء من المستوى دة 
بترجت 1.4350 تانى كهدف تصحيحى عكس الاتجاة بس لازم يحترم المستوى دة جدا
وان محترموش ونفرد انة ضربة انا مش هبقى خسران خالص لانة مهما نزل هيرجع تانى يختبرة
فهخرج اضعف الايمان كيت من العقد دة يبقى يستاهل المجازفة والا لا؟
وارجع اخش تانى مع الاتجاة لما يصحح الى 1.4350 تانى بهدف 1.4170 وعندة اخرج
من السل واستنى بقة يصحح لنسبة 88.6 اللى ضربها لانها كانت دعم قوى واتحولت لمقاومة قوية هيرجعلها السعر ليختبرها تانى و تالت ورابع لانها بالنسبة لا انا نقطة تحويل اتجاهة للاهداف
بسرعة  دة نظام شغلى مبخرجش عنة خالص فهمت يعنى لازم تبقى مرن مع العملة اللى بتشتغل عليها تخش انا كتبت كل الكلام دة لية ؟ 
عشان تفهم حاجة مهمة جدا عينك على الهدف متخدوش مرة واحدة ممكن تاخد سكتك للهدف
كذا مرة دخول وخروج تاخد بروفت اعلى بكتير مما تاخدة مرة واحدة ورسكك اقل ومحافظ على راس مالك بردة ولاقدر الله عكس معاك السعر واتضريت تقفل بخسارة بخبر غير متوقع 
بغباوة من السوق غير متوقعة انت فى الاخر واخد منة اكتر ماخد منك السوق وهكذا
لان السوق دة هياخد منك هياخد منك لا محال فديمن عود نفسك يما السوق يديلك خد وخش تانى فاهمنى ياباشا معلش انا طولت عليك ............

----------


## كينج

صح يابو عمرو كلامك 100 100

----------


## yousefh

ألف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب

----------


## mdraw

شو هالملل يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> شو هالملل يا يوسف

 أنا الحمد لله خرجت من عقدين بيع يورو عند 1.2180
وخرجت من عقد بيع باوند عند 1.4300
ودخلت بيع يورو من 1.2290 
وألف حمد وشكر
كل الكلام ده حصل وأنا نايم
كنت محدد أهداف وسايب أمر معلق بيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> أنا الحمد لله خرجت من عقدين بيع يورو عند 1.2180
> وخرجت من عقد بيع باوند عند 1.4300
> ودخلت بيع يورو من 1.2290 
> وألف حمد وشكر
> كل الكلام ده حصل وأنا نايم
> كنت محدد أهداف وسايب أمر معلق بيع

 الف مبروك يايوسف
انت مجتهد وتستاهل كل خير 
بس كيف بيجيك نوم وعندك عقود مفتوحة ؟  :Emoticon1:

----------


## mdraw

خايف يكون اسمو داخل بسي عقد كبير وتمرجن لاسمح الله
جد انشغل بالنا عليه

----------


## yousefh

> الف مبروك يايوسف
> انت مجتهد وتستاهل كل خير
> بس كيف بيجيك نوم وعندك عقود مفتوحة ؟

 لازم أنام غصب عني
أنا كل يوم بصحى في المعاد ده
و أفضل صاحي لغاية 1 - 2 الظهر من اليوم إللي بعده
وبعد كده متفهمش إية إللي بيحصل
تقدر تقول إن انا ما بنامش ... أنا بيغمى عليا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> خايف يكون اسمو داخل بسي عقد كبير وتمرجن لاسمح الله
> جد انشغل بالنا عليه

 لأ ما تقلقش من موضوع المرجن
إن شاء الله خير
و أنا ربنا يسهل هفضل أتصل بيه لغاية ما يرد

----------


## mdraw

> لازم أنام غصب عني
> أنا كل يوم بصحى في المعاد ده
> و أفضل صاحي لغاية 1 - 2 الظهر من اليوم إللي بعده
> وبعد كده متفهمش إية إللي بيحصل
> تقدر تقول إن انا ما بنامش ... أنا بيغمى عليا

 ارحم جسدك يايوسف
يعني فترة استراليا هادئة نام ولو ساعة فيها

----------


## mdraw

> لأ ما تقلقش من موضوع المرجن
> إن شاء الله خير
> و أنا ربنا يسهل هفضل أتصل بيه لغاية ما يرد

 يارب يكون غيابه خير

----------


## yousefh

> يارب يكون غيابه خير

 إن شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

فين عماد وعمر

----------


## yousefh

تلاقيهم بيتغدوا

----------


## mdraw

> تلاقيهم بيتغدوا

 مع الأمريكان ؟

----------


## yousefh

> مع الأمريكان ؟

 طبعا
هو إنت مصدق الكلام إللي بيقولك إن تحركات البورصة بتهدأ في المعاد ده عشان الأمريكان بيتغدوا 
لأ السبب الحقيقي وراء الهدوء ده إن المصريين بيبقوا بيتغدوا
والأمريكان بيتفرجوا عليهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

ويقولوا لبعضهم ..
معقولة يكون في بني أدمين بيكلوا بالطريقة دي 
مذبحة يا عم الحج  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> ويقولوا لبعضهم ..
> معقولة يكون في بني أدمين بيكلوا بالطريقة دي 
> مذبحة يا عم الحج

 مش دايما السوق بيهدأ عند الغدا
حسب الطبخ وحسب الإنشراح بتلاقي حالتين  
إما شهية للأكل أو شهية للشارت
وعالحالتين نحن متفرجين

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف الاسترلينى هايجيب 1.4 امتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## كينج

ايه رايكم فى الـ fxdd شركه كويسه والا لاء

----------


## كينج

اسموا اختفى فى ظروف غمضه 
على فكره اسموا فى مره قال لو نزل الانجليزى انا هابقى فى الكازوزه والانجليزى نزل انا خايف ليكون فى الكازوزه دلوقتى

----------


## mdraw

> اسموا اختفى فى ظروف غمضه 
> على فكره اسموا فى مره قال لو نزل الانجليزى انا هابقى فى الكازوزه والانجليزى نزل انا خايف ليكون فى الكازوزه دلوقتى

 انا خايف يكون الموضوع أكبر من الكازوزة لاسمح الله

----------


## كينج

انت هاتقلقنى ليه ويوسف بيقولك مش بيرد على التليفون خالص ده يبقى معناه ايه

----------


## mdraw

> انت هاتقلقنى ليه ويوسف بيقولك مش بيرد على التليفون خالص ده يبقى معناه ايه

 حتى عالمسنجر ماشفته ولا مرة اون لاين من يوم اضافته

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

> ربنا يستر

 آمين يارب

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم السلام

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام ابو عمرو

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## amr eltabei

اية اخباركم ياجماعة يارب تكونو بخير عماد ويوسف ومصطفى

----------


## mdraw

> اية اخباركم ياجماعة يارب تكونو بخير عماد ويوسف ومصطفى

 الحمد لله بخير ونعم من الله 
بس وينك ليش تأخرت علينا ليكون هلق صحيت ؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله بخير ونعم من الله 
> بس وينك ليش تأخرت علينا ليكون هلق صحيت ؟

  
لا ياباشا كنت فى مشوار وبعيد عن الشاشة ولسة جاى

----------


## mdraw

> لا ياباشا كنت فى مشوار وبعيد عن الشاشة ولسة جاى

 اكيد بعد ماشفت الشاشة رح تكمل مشوارك 
لأنه السعر واقف ( مكانك راوح )

----------


## amr eltabei

> اكيد بعد ماشفت الشاشة رح تكمل مشوارك 
> لأنه السعر واقف ( مكانك راوح )

 ههههههه لا بالعكس انا بفكر اخش استرلينى بس محتار من فين :Angry Smile:  الوقفة دة مش مريحانى 
وبفكر اجيبة من انهى نقطة  :016:

----------


## mdraw

> ههههههه لا بالعكس انا بفكر اخش استرلينى بس محتار من فين الوقفة دة مش مريحانى 
> وبفكر اجيبة من انهى نقطة

 والله كتير السوق ملل
مابعرف ليش الأمريكان اليوم متقلين بالغدا ليه ؟

----------


## كينج

هى وندسور فيها ديلنج دسك

----------


## mdraw

> هى وندسور فيها ديلنج دسك

 نعم فيها

----------


## كينج

مش كده تبقى شركه خطره ومش انت قلت انها على السوق مباشرتن

----------


## mdraw

انا بدي أغادر المكتب وأروح عالبيت
بشوفكم بعد ساعة تقريبا 
سلام يا شباب

----------


## mdraw

> مش كده تبقى شركه خطره ومش انت قلت انها على السوق مباشرتن

 يعني ضروري تكون خطرة ؟

----------


## كينج

انت بتقول قعت مع حد من الشركه وقلك انك على السوق الفعلى ازاى تبقى على السوق وهى دلينج دسك

----------


## mdraw

> انت بتقول قعت مع حد من الشركه وقلك انك على السوق الفعلى ازاى تبقى على السوق وهى دلينج دسك

 شو هو الدلينج ياعماد ممكن تشرحلي كيف فاهمه انت 
ولو كان ديلينج ياعماد انا حكيت عن السبريد وتغييره مش من الشركة 
حتى بوول ستريت بيتغير السبريد حسب كميات العقود الموجودة

----------


## mdraw

عماد انا مضطر اروح عالبيت بشوفك بعدين من البيت 
ماشي عيوني ؟

----------


## كينج

لما توصل ابقى ادينى الوووووووووو

----------


## كينج

انا اللى اعرفه عن الدلينج ديسك اداره داخليه ايه هو الدلينج ديسك من وجهه نظرك

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى طلع كل اللى نزله

----------


## mdraw

الوووووووووووووووووووووو  عماد

----------


## mdraw

يالله منكمل بوقت تاني بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

درش معلش كنت فى مشوار ايه هو الدلينج دسك

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير 
يوسف وعماد وعمر ومحمد وأحمد وسعيد وعبد اللطيف وعبد المنعم وهيفا وسعاد ووووووووووو

----------


## yousefh

صباح الخير ... تاني مرة

----------


## mdraw

أكيد لسه مانمت يايوسف
كيف شايف الوضع

----------


## yousefh

> أكيد لسه مانمت يايوسف
> كيف شايف الوضع

 تمام لسه مانمت
والوضع حتى الأن مطمئن
و إغلاق 4 ساعات الماضية كان جيد ويؤيد الهبوط 
إن شاء الله خير

----------


## mdraw

بس برأيك شو السبب امبارح الباوند طلع ؟
الأمريكان كانوا خايفين من شي 
برنانكي مثلاً ؟

----------


## yousefh

> بس برأيك شو السبب امبارح الباوند طلع ؟
> الأمريكان كانوا خايفين من شي
> برنانكي مثلاً ؟

 بالضبط
لإن برنانكي بقاله فترة حديثه له تأثير سئ على الدولار
ولكنه أمس تحدث بشكل قوي وقال أن الإقتصاد الأمريكي إلى تعافي كبير خلال هذا العام

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله ماكان شربان شربة 
يعني صار يعرف يحكي

----------


## yousefh

لأ الحمد لله ماكان شربان شربة

----------


## mdraw

بتعرف يايوسف عجبني شغلة بالأمريكان
إنهم ما بيتسرعوا
وكأنهم يعني مثلا بيقولو لا تتاجر وقت الأخبار

----------


## yousefh

الغريب هو مكان الندوة ( طوكيو )
أنا بعتقد إنه ذهب إلى طوكيو لعمل مباحثات مع البنك المركزي الياباني
بالتدخل في سعر صرف الدولار ين 
فكما تعلم
أن اليابان تفضل الين ضعيف ( من أجل صادرتها للولايات المتحدة )
فهل تعتقد أنه ذهب إلي طوكيو للإتفاق على ميعاد للتدخل المشترك في سعر الصرف

----------


## yousefh

> الغريب هو مكان الندوة ( طوكيو )
> أنا بعتقد إنه ذهب إلى طوكيو لعمل مباحثات مع البنك المركزي الياباني
> بالتدخل في سعر صرف الدولار ين 
> فكما تعلم
> أن اليابان تفضل الين ضعيف ( من أجل صادرتها للولايات المتحدة )
> فهل تعتقد أنه ذهب إلي طوكيو للإتفاق على ميعاد للتدخل المشترك في سعر الصرف

 أو أنه ذهب إلى هناك ليوحي بذلك

----------


## mdraw

كل الدول تسعى لعملة منخفضة لأجل التصدير
لكن برنانكي يريد دولار قوي ليثبت أن اقتصاد امريكا دائما الأقوى
وبعد كم شهر أو سنة بتلاقي بج كلمة طايشة  ونزل الدولار وجذب مستثمرين جدد 
مصالح دول 
أعتقد ذهب لطوكيو علشان في اجراءات مشتركة ضد الصين إذا لم تنصاع لأوامر ومصالح امريكا

----------


## yousefh

> كل الدول تسعى لعملة منخفضة لأجل التصدير
> لكن برنانكي يريد دولار قوي ليثبت أن اقتصاد امريكا دائما الأقوى
> وبعد كم شهر أو سنة بتلاقي بج كلمة طايشة ونزل الدولار وجذب مستثمرين جدد
> مصالح دول
> أعتقد ذهب لطوكيو علشان في اجراءات مشتركة ضد الصين إذا لم تنصاع لأوامر ومصالح امريكا

 ممكن بارضوه

----------


## mdraw

من كم يوم كان في مسؤول امريكي في بكين
من أجل تغيير سعر صرف اليوان الصيني
بس ما بعرف شو صار معهم ويمكن هالزيارة لبرنانكي ضمن هالمجال

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن موضوع اليوان ده
مش من إختصاص البنوك المركزية
يعني برنانكي أو البنك المركزي الياباني .. ما يقدروش يعملوا للصين حاجة 
الموضوع ده محتاج تدخل سياسي .. مش إقتصادي
يعني لابد من الضغط السياسي على الصين
وفي الحالة دي أمريكا تبعت مسئول سياسي مش إقتصادي 
والله اعلم

----------


## mdraw

> أعتقد إن موضوع اليوان ده
> مش من إختصاص البنوك المركزية
> يعني برنانكي أو البنك المركزي الياباني .. ما يقدروش يعملوا للصين حاجة 
> الموضوع ده محتاج تدخل سياسي .. مش إقتصادي
> يعني لابد من الضغط السياسي على الصين
> وفي الحالة دي أمريكا تبعت مسئول سياسي مش إقتصادي 
> والله اعلم

 هو المسؤول الأمريكي يلي زار الصين  كان سياسي مش اقتصادي 
عيل من الخارجية بس مابعرف شو بالضبط ختصاصه

----------


## un007

صباح الخير يا رجالة فى حد صاحي

----------


## un007

ده رابط جدول التقويم الاقتصادي http://**********.net/Calendar.htm

----------


## un007

********* = يلافوريكس

----------


## كينج

يوسف الاسترلينى لما يوصل 1.4 ان شاء ممكن يرتد الى سعر كام من وجهه نظرك

----------


## mdraw

مسا الخير ياشباب

----------


## كينج

مساء النور

----------


## كينج

انهارده الزمالك و الاهلى

----------


## mdraw

كيفك عماد شو هالملل

----------


## mdraw

منقولة على التلفزيون ؟
على أي قناة فضائية لأتفرج
انت مين بتشجع

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله الملل فى الاسترلينى فقط اليورو على وشك الهدف

----------


## كينج

دريم 
مودرن سبورت
النيل سبورت
الفضائيه المصريه 
انا زملكاوى

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله يربح بور سعيد

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى دخل بورسعيد المصرى اتغلب من المقاولون

----------


## mdraw

على شان يوسف يفرح هههههه

----------


## كينج

المصرى اتغلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب

----------


## كينج

المصرى اتغلب وخرج خلاااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## mdraw

ههههههه امتى المباراة بعد كم ساعة

----------


## كينج

ساعه وثلث

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله بحضرها بس بدي أشجع الأهلي
لأنه فريقي بسوريا اسمه الأهلي  
بدون زعل ها

----------


## yousefh

مساء الخير على الشباب الفضفاضة 
ماتقلقش يا عماد
كل البورسعيدية بيشجعوا الزمالك من بعد المصري

----------


## mdraw

مساء النور يايوسف
انا برأيي تكمل نومك للفترة الأسيوية لأنك رح ترجع تنعس

----------


## yousefh

والله يا جماعة
أنا مش مطمن للباوند
عشان كده إمبارح خرجت من جميع العمليات عليه بربح معقول
ودخلت بيع على اليورو 
أنا مكنتش أعتقد إني ممكن أقول الكلام ده
بس أنا حاسس بالباوند عايز يروح 1.46 على الأقل
و صعود الباوند في نفس وقت هبوط اليورو
هيشجع المتاجرين بشرائه

----------


## yousefh

> مساء النور يايوسف
> انا برأيي تكمل نومك للفترة الأسيوية لأنك رح ترجع تنعس

 أنعس ليه ؟
أنا بايع يورو
والحال تمام  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> والله يا جماعة
> أنا مش مطمن للباوند
> عشان كده إمبارح خرجت من جميع العمليات عليه بربح معقول
> ودخلت بيع على اليورو 
> أنا مكنتش أعتقد إني ممكن أقول الكلام ده
> بس أنا حاسس بالباوند عايز يروح 1.46 على الأقل
> و صعود الباوند في نفس وقت هبوط اليورو
> هيشجع المتاجرين بشرائه

 يايوسف أستبعد هالكلام جداً
الباوند أمامه ترند هابط وانفتق وما حسن يغلق أعلى منه
وأمامه متوسط اكسبونشال 55 كتير قوي عند 1.4480
وانا داخل عقدين بيع بس إذا أغلق اربع ساعات فوق المتوسط 55 رح افتح واحد شراء بس بهدف 100 وغير هيك لأ

----------


## mdraw

> أنعس ليه ؟
> أنا بايع يورو
> والحال تمام

 مبروك ياعم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yousefh

> مبروك ياعم

 الله يبارك فيك
--------------
و أنا والله أتمنى الباوند يكمل هبوط
و إن شاء الله يطلع توقعي للباوند خطأ
بس أنا قلقان منه عشان كده بعدت عنه

----------


## كينج

مش كتير 1.46 يايوسف 
انا عارف والله مدن القناه كلها زمالك

----------


## mdraw

انا مش قلقلان بالمرة لأني عارف الحواجز يلي موجودة بطريق الصعود وعامل حسابي لو تجاوزها لاسمح الله

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى بقاله 8 ايام فى نفس المنطقه مش عارف ناوى على 1.4 امتى الواحد زهق

----------


## mdraw

والله ياشباب انا عندي عقدين بيع استرليني قريبين من بعضعم شوي
ولو ماكان هيك لكنت لعبت ضمن المستطيل المشهور وربحت كتير
بس مابحب المخاطرة كتير

----------


## mdraw

انا رايح عالبيت 
سلام

----------


## كينج

الزمالك       الاهلى
1                  1

----------


## كينج

الزمالك                 الاهلى
1                          1

----------


## كينج

الزمالك                                             الاهلى
1                                                              2

----------


## كينج

الزمالك 1
الاهلى  2

----------


## yousefh

يعني نجيب الجون الأول
والشوط يخلص 2-1 للأهلي
دي حاجة تحرق الدم

----------


## كينج

مصطفى يعنى ايه دلينج دسك

----------


## كينج

ربنا يسهل الشوط الثانى

----------


## yousefh

ديلنج ديسك تعني وجود غرفة مقاصة في الشركة تنقل عملياتك يدويا إلى البنوك لتنفيذها أو لتعديل الأخطاء بها  أما non dealing desk إلغاء غرف المقاصة في بعض الشركات وهذا يعني عدم التدخل اليدوي من الموظفين وتمرر العمليات آليا للبنوك بمجرد دخولك فيها

----------


## كينج

الزمالك 1 
الاهلى 3  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

> ديلنج ديسك تعني وجود غرفة مقاصة في الشركة تنقل عملياتك يدويا إلى البنوك لتنفيذها أو لتعديل الأخطاء بها  أما non dealing desk إلغاء غرف المقاصة في بعض الشركات وهذا يعني عدم التدخل اليدوي من الموظفين وتمرر العمليات آليا للبنوك بمجرد دخولك فيها

  يعنى الدلينج دسك احسن والا نو دلينج دسك

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد الـ non dealing deak أفضل بكتير
لإنه بينفذ العمليات أليا
وده يدل على مصداقية الشركة في التعامل مع العمليات

----------


## yousefh

مش عارف ليه الزمالك نام كده في نهاية الماتش
كإنه كان داخل يجيب جون واحد بس
وفضل طول الماتش بيلعب كإنه بيضيع وقت
وشيكابالا طول الماتش هدفه يرقص إتنين والتالت يقطعها منه  :Frown:

----------


## كينج

فى ناس بيقولو نو دلينج يعنى ممكن يكونوا حطينك على الديموا

----------


## كينج

الزمالك خلاص خرب

----------


## yousefh

بالضبط
ممكن عملياتك ما تتنفذش و ماتروحش البنك أصلا
ولو خسرت يبقى مكسبهم 
وكمان لا يتيح الإسكالبنج .... وممكن و إنت جاي تسحب فلوسك
يخصموا منك مكسب الإسكالبنج ويقولولك إن العمليات دي ملحقناش نبعتها البنك
بسبب دخولك وخروجك السريع 
لكن في نظام non dealing desk 
عملياتك بتتنفذ في البنك بمجرد دخولك

----------


## كينج

ازاى الشركه اللى انا فيها نودلينج دسك لو دوست بيع او شراء ينفز على السعر حتى ولو السعر اتغير وسرعه متنهيى بس مافيش اسكالبينج وعملت كذا اسكالبينج الشركه بعتتلى انزار بعدم تكرار الاسكالبينج وفكسول دلينج دسك وبتقبل الاسكالبينج تيجى ازاى ووندسور بتقبل الاسكالبينج وهى دلينج دسك

----------


## yousefh

سؤاء الشركة بها ديلنج ديسك أو ليس لديها ديلنج ديسك
بتنفذ عملياتك على السعر إللي إنت طلبته 
وإللي أعرفه إن fxsol تعمل بنظام non dealing desk

----------


## mdraw

شوف يايوسف وعماد انا بالنسبة للديلينج ديسك مابعرف كل معناها بالضبط
بس يلي بعرفو انه غرفة عمليات كاملة للصفقات
ومن خلالها تستطيع فتح واغلاق عبر الهاتف 
كمان مش شرط الشركة يلي فيها ديلينج معناها نصابة لأ 
وغرفة مقاصة صحيح لكن بدون اكل حقوق العملاء 
والسبريد يلي بويندسور ممكن يتغير حسب السيولة يلي في السوق بيع وشراء
يعني الأمر معقد شوي ورح اجيبلك شرح كامل من ويندسور عن هاد الشي

----------


## mdraw

> سؤاء الشركة بها ديلنج ديسك أو ليس لديها ديلنج ديسك
> بتنفذ عملياتك على السعر إللي إنت طلبته 
> وإللي أعرفه إن fxsol تعمل بنظام non dealing desk

 لأ يايوسف هالكلام ما بينطبق عند كل الشركات
مثلا ويندسور عندها نو عين وانت يلي بتختار احدهم
1- عند الضغط على امر شراء او بيع وتغير السعر ممكن يتم تنبيهك انه السعر تغير
2-عند الضغط على امر شراء او بيع وتغير السعر لايتم تنبيهك ويأخذ حسب السعر عند وصول الأمر للبنك فورا 
والثاني عليه كومشن بدل السبريد تبع الشركة لكن يوجد سبريد بسيط وهو نفس السبريد يلي بسوق وول ستريت

----------


## كينج

ياعم فكسول دلينج دسك ونص

----------


## yousefh

> ياعم فكسول دلينج دسك ونص

  
طيب يا سيدي أنا بضحك عليك http://www.fxsolutions.com/trading/e...-advantage.asp

----------


## كينج

يايوسف انا مابقولش بتضحك عليه بس كل الناس عارفين ان فكسول دلينج دسك

----------


## كينج

وبعدين فكسول قبل تنفيذ الامر 50 رساله سواء بتاخد او بتخلص

----------


## yousefh

> وبعدين فكسول قبل تنفيذ الامر 50 رساله سواء بتاخد او بتخلص

 أنا ما تعملتش مع فكسول قبل كده
بس أنا عندي معلومات إنها no dealing desk وجبتلك الكلام ده من الموقع و بالصور 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الرسايل ده
في نظام مش فاكر إسمه وموجود في fxcm
يتيح الدخول بمجرد الضغط على أي أمر
يعني مثلا لو ضغطت بيع عاى الباوند من 1.5000
لو السعر وصل 1.5005 قبل تنفيذ العملية ... يتحول دخولك لـ 1.5005
ونفس النظام في موضوع إغلاق الصفقات
--------------------------------------------- 
والكلام ده ملوش علاقة بالديلنج ديسك
وصلت

----------


## كينج

ههههههههههه الشركه اللى انا فيها لو دوست على سعر 1.5000 والسعر وصل الى 1.5005 ينفذ على سعر 1.5000

----------


## كينج

ولو خلصت على سعر يخلص على نفس السعر لو حتى السعر اتغير ضدك

----------


## mdraw

يالله يايوسف 
شو بتتوقع تكون الفترة الآسيوية
خلصنا ملل من الأمريكان وصار وقت الشغل

----------


## yousefh

> ههههههههههه الشركه اللى انا فيها لو دوست على سعر 1.5000 والسعر وصل الى 1.5005 ينفذ على سعر 1.5000

 ههههههههههههه
الشركة إللي أنا فيها ما بتخدش 15 % مصاريف تحويل

----------


## كينج

ايه اللى دخل مصاريف التحويل يايوسف احنا بنتكلم فى الدلينج دسك هما بيخصموا 70 دولار فقط على اى حواله خالى حول 990 دولار وخصموا 70 دولار برده

----------


## كينج

انا اصلآ عاوز اشوف شركه تانيه لانى مش واصق فيها ولانها مش معروفه خالص لما كنت بسأل عنها مابلقيش اجابه خالص

----------


## yousefh

> ايه اللى دخل مصاريف التحويل يايوسف احنا بنتكلم فى الدلينج دسك هما بيخصموا 70 دولار فقط على اى حواله خالى حول 990 دولار وخصموا 70 دولار برده

 أنا بهزر معاك
مش إنت بتغظني إن الشركة إللي إنت فيها بتخلص على نفس السعر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

على فكرة يا جماعة ويندسور ما بتاخذ ولا مليم على أي حوالة

----------


## كينج

مش بغيظك بجد انا محتار كل المميزات فى الشركه ده مش عارف امسك عليهم غلطه بس ايه قيمت كل ده لو طلعت نصابه

----------


## كينج

> على فكرة يا جماعة ويندسور ما بتاخذ ولا مليم على أي حوالة

  انا بعت جبت من وندسور وخصموا او استلمت الفلوس ناقصه 57 دولار مع ان البنك مش بياخد مصاريف سويفت

----------


## yousefh

> مش بغيظك بجد انا محتار كل المميزات فى الشركه ده مش عارف امسك عليهم غلطه بس ايه قيمت كل ده لو طلعت نصابه

 يا عم إحنا فيها جرب تسحب منها فلوس النهاردة

----------


## mdraw

> مصطفى يعنى ايه دلينج دسك

  

> شوف يايوسف وعماد انا بالنسبة للديلينج ديسك مابعرف كل معناها بالضبط
> بس يلي بعرفو انه غرفة عمليات كاملة للصفقات
> ومن خلالها تستطيع فتح واغلاق عبر الهاتف 
> كمان مش شرط الشركة يلي فيها ديلينج معناها نصابة لأ 
> وغرفة مقاصة صحيح لكن بدون اكل حقوق العملاء 
> والسبريد يلي بويندسور ممكن يتغير حسب السيولة يلي في السوق بيع وشراء
> يعني الأمر معقد شوي ورح اجيبلك شرح كامل من ويندسور عن هاد الشي

  

> لأ يايوسف هالكلام ما بينطبق عند كل الشركات
> مثلا ويندسور عندها نو عين وانت يلي بتختار احدهم
> 1- عند الضغط على امر شراء او بيع وتغير السعر ممكن يتم تنبيهك انه السعر تغير
> 2-عند الضغط على امر شراء او بيع وتغير السعر لايتم تنبيهك ويأخذ حسب السعر عند وصول الأمر للبنك فورا 
> والثاني عليه كومشن بدل السبريد تبع الشركة لكن يوجد سبريد بسيط وهو نفس السبريد يلي بسوق وول ستريت

  

> يالله يايوسف 
> شو بتتوقع تكون الفترة الآسيوية
> خلصنا ملل من الأمريكان وصار وقت الشغل

  

> على فكرة يا جماعة ويندسور ما بتاخذ ولا مليم على أي حوالة

  
حاسس اني بتكلم مع حالي

----------


## mdraw

> انا بعت جبت من وندسور وخصموا او استلمت الفلوس ناقصه 57 دولار مع ان البنك مش بياخد مصاريف سويفت

 الحمد لله ياعماد شفت مشاركتي  :18:  
بالنسبة لكل سوريا ويندسور ما بتاخذ ولا مليم  
مابعرف اذا بينطبق على مصر الحبيبة او كل دولة قانون

----------


## كينج

> يا عم إحنا فيها جرب تسحب منها فلوس النهاردة

  انا مستنى 1.4 من اسبوعين علشان والله اسحب تلتين الفلوس بس محتار بين وندسور و فكسول

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله ياعماد شفت مشاركتي  
> بالنسبة لكل سوريا ويندسور ما بتاخذ ولا مليم  
> مابعرف اذا بينطبق على مصر الحبيبة او كل دولة قانون

  بيحولولك ببلاش البنك مابيخدش مصاريف حواله

----------


## mdraw

> انا مستنى 1.4 من اسبوعين علشان والله اسحب تلتين الفلوس بس محتار بين وندسور و فكسول

 عليك بصلاة الإستخارة ياعماد

----------


## mdraw

> بيحولولك ببلاش البنك مابيخدش مصاريف حواله

 ويندسور مابتاخذ ولا ليرة 
انا بحول عن طريق شركة تحويل وليس بنك
وبياخذ عن كل 1000 دولار  10 دولار فقط

----------


## yousefh

أسف يا جماعة
كنت بكلم خدمة العملاء
كان عندي مشاكل مع البرنامج
كان كل لما أدخل يعمل قطع إتصال
-----------------------------------
أسوء حاجة في Fxcm البرنامج بتاعها ( فظييييييييييييييييع )
-----------------------------------
أنا جربت أتعامل مع شركات كتير
ولا برنامج عمل فيا إللي البرنامج ده بيعمله
-----------------------------------
كل البرامج لما بتفصل بتعمل ريكونيكت لواحدها
لكن برنامج الشركة دي لازم يهنج
وحلني على لما تعرف تدخل تاني

----------


## كينج

اليورو كل شويه يكسر لو والاسترلينى بينزل على استحياء ليه كده نور بيقول لااستغرب لو وصل فى الفتره الاسيويه الى 4248

----------


## yousefh

بص يا عماد
أنا حسيت إمبارح إنه عايز يعمل إعادة تقييم لوضعه على اليورو 
عشان كده خرجت منه وبعت يورو

----------


## كينج

اليورو على وشك تحقيق الهدف 1.2000 كلها 160 نقطه

----------


## G.C.M

مساء الخير
اول مره ادخل هنا
وعاوزه اعرف
هو اليورو
ناوى
ع
1.2000 انهارده ولا ايه

----------


## كينج

> بص يا عماد
> أنا حسيت إمبارح إنه عايز يعمل إعادة تقييم لوضعه على اليورو 
> عشان كده خرجت منه وبعت يورو

  خلاص عملها والا لسه

----------


## كينج

> مساء الخير اول مره ادخل هنا وعاوزه اعرف هو اليورو ناوى ع 1.2000 انهارده ولا ايه

  ممكن وممكن تلقيه عمال يطلع

----------


## yousefh

> مساء الخير
> اول مره ادخل هنا
> وعاوزه اعرف
> هو اليورو
> ناوى
> ع
> 1.2000 انهارده ولا ايه

 حسب تحليلي المتواضع
ممكن جدا يصلها خلال اليوم بإذن الله   

> خلاص عملها والا لسه

 خلاص عملها يا عماد
وده إللي كان موقف إنخفاض الباوند النهاردة

----------


## G.C.M

> اليورو على وشك تحقيق الهدف 1.2000 كلها 160 نقطه

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## yousefh

وخصوصا إن إغلاق اليورو 4 ساعات الماضية
بيدل على بداية موجة إنخفاض جديدة

----------


## كينج

ممكن يجيب الهدف 1.4000 انهارده

----------


## كينج

> 

  للاسف انا واخد فى الاسترلينى مش اليورو

----------


## G.C.M

> ممكن وممكن تلقيه عمال يطلع

 
يا سلاام وفهمت انا ايه كدا
مهو شور يا هيطلع يا هينزل   :No3: 
ربنا يستر

----------


## yousefh

> يا سلاام وفهمت انا ايه كدا
> مهو شور يا هيطلع يا هينزل  
> ربنا يستر

 طيب ما إنت كويس في التحليل أهو
أومال بتسأل ليه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> مساء الخير اول مره ادخل هنا وعاوزه اعرف هو اليورو ناوى ع 1.2000 انهارده ولا ايه

 اذا عندك عملية مفتوحة اتركيها للهدف يومين بس بإذن الله
اما الدخول المتأخر بدك تحسبي حسابك ممكن يصحح 
وربنا كريم

----------


## G.C.M

غباوه
مهى المشكله
الخوف اننا نشترى ينزل او العكس

----------


## mdraw

> ممكن وممكن تلقيه عمال يطلع

  

> يا سلاام وفهمت انا ايه كدا مهو شور يا هيطلع يا هينزل   ربنا يستر

  

> طيب ما إنت كويس في التحليل أهو
> أومال بتسأل ليه

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه آه منك ياعماد

----------


## G.C.M

> اذا عندك عملية مفتوحة اتركيها للهدف يومين بس بإذن الله
> اما الدخول المتأخر بدك تحسبي حسابك ممكن يصحح 
> وربنا كريم

 
شكرا لك  :Emoticon1:

----------


## yousefh

ولا تشتري ولا تبيعي
لو عندك بيع سبيه للهدف 1.2 
لو معندكيش حاجة يبقى تتفرجي

----------


## yousefh

إيه رأيك يا مصطفى
أنا بفكر أخرج من بيع اليورو دلوقتي
الحمد لله الحساب زاد الإسبوع ده 50 %

----------


## mdraw

> إيه رأيك يا مصطفى
> أنا بفكر أخرج من بيع اليورو دلوقتي
> الحمد لله الحساب زاد الإسبوع ده 50 %

 الله يباركلك يوسف تستاهل الخير والله
بس ليه تطلع استنى الهدف مابقي كتير

----------


## كينج

> يا سلاام وفهمت انا ايه كدا مهو شور يا هيطلع يا هينزل   ربنا يستر

  انت اسمك ايه طيب نور الدين بيقول الهدف انهارده 1.2000

----------


## G.C.M

الف مبروك
وربنا يزيدك
بس لو نزل لتحت 1.2140
يبقي هيكمل هبوط
استفد بالموقف
يعنى

----------


## G.C.M

> انت اسمك ايه طيب نور الدين بيقول الهدف انهارده 1.2000

 مين نور الدين 
اخو علاء الدين  :Asvc:

----------


## كينج

لاء اخو قمر الدين

----------


## yousefh

> الف مبروك
> وربنا يزيدك
> بس لو نزل لتحت 1.2140
> يبقي هيكمل هبوط
> استفد بالموقف
> يعنى

 انا ما يهمنيش إني أستفيد من الموقف
المهم أعرف أنام  :Frown:  
عايز انام يا ناااااااااااااااااس

----------


## كينج

اسمك ايه

----------


## yousefh

قمر الدين والمصباح السحري

----------


## كينج

> مين نور الدين  اخو علاء الدين

  اسمك ايه

----------


## yousefh

أنا إسمي يوسف يا عماد
شكرا على السؤال  :Regular Smile:  
ههههههههههه

----------


## G.C.M

متنام يا عم
احلام سعيده

----------


## كينج

> أنا إسمي يوسف يا عماد
> شكرا على السؤال  
> ههههههههههه

  مش انت يايوسف الاخ اللى لسه داخل اصل شاكك فيه يكون صحبنا اللى غايب

----------


## كينج

> متنام يا عم احلام سعيده

 يبقى انت اسموا ههههههههههههههه

----------


## G.C.M

> اسمك ايه

 اسمى سر
ليه الفضايح
يعنى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

> اسمى سر ليه الفضايح يعنى

  انت اسموا

----------


## G.C.M

> مش انت يايوسف الاخ اللى لسه داخل اصل شاكك فيه يكون صحبنا اللى غايب

 صحبكم اللى غائب
صاحبكم ولا صاحبتكم طيب :Emoticon1:   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## yousefh

ههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا عماد
مفيش بنت تقول 
ما تنام يا عم

----------


## G.C.M

> انت اسموا

 ايه انت اسمووووا دى
يعنى ايه ؟؟ :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## mdraw

ياشباب استرو على اختنا 
وبلاش فضايح بجد 
معقول اسمو يعمل 46 مشاركة بموضوع تاني ؟

----------


## كينج

ياعم هو اسموا اسلوبه باين خالص لاء وبيقولك من نور الدين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

> ياشباب استرو على اختنا 
> وبلاش فضايح بجد 
> معقول اسمو يعمل 46 مشاركة بموضوع تاني ؟

  ياعم هو اسموا طب هى اسمها ايه

----------


## yousefh

طيب لو هو صاحبنا إسمو
ليه يعمل يوزر جديد
وحسابه القديم شغال مش موقوف 
وبعدين لو هو صاحبنا كان سلم علينا الأول

----------


## كينج

هو كلمك والا ايه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

لأ ما كلمنيش

----------


## كينج

اسموا متوقع منه اى حاجه

----------


## كينج

هى راحت فين

----------


## yousefh

يا عماد مش معقول
إسمو مش هيحط صورة بطريق في توقيعه

----------


## كينج

مش عارف الاسترلينى ناوى يدوخنا لحد امتى

----------


## كينج

> يا عماد مش معقول
> إسمو مش هيحط صورة بطريق في توقيعه

  خلاص يايوسف حصل خير

----------


## G.C.M

اعتذر لدخولى هذا الموضوع
شكلى سببت قلق ومشاكل
وانا فعلا مش اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عنه
بس مكنتش احب اشوف الكلمتين دول 
"ياشباب استرو على اختنا
وبلاش فضايح بجد 
معقول اسمو يعمل 46 مشاركة بموضوع تاني ؟ " 
 i,m so sorry to enter this topic

----------


## yousefh

> اعتذر لدخولى هذا الموضوع
> شكلى سببت قلق ومشاكل
> وانا فعلا مش اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عنه
> بس مكنتش احب اشوف الكلمتين دول
> "ياشباب استرو على اختنا
> وبلاش فضايح بجد 
> معقول اسمو يعمل 46 مشاركة بموضوع تاني ؟ "

 اختي العزيزة
إنت فهمتي الموضوع غلط
---------------------------
إحنا كنا بنحسبك واحد صاحبنا مشوفنهوش بقالنا فترة طويلة
---------------------------
وبالنسبة لموضوع أستر على أختنا إللي الأخ مصطفى كتبه
هو كان يقصد لو إنت صاحبنا وعامل إشتراك جديد
نستر عليك
عشان المنتدى بيوقف أي عضو عنده أكتر من إشتراك واحد
-----------------------------------------
ده كل الموضوع
وتقبلي أسفنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

> اعتذر لدخولى هذا الموضوع شكلى سببت قلق ومشاكل وانا فعلا مش اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عنه بس مكنتش احب اشوف الكلمتين دول  "ياشباب استرو على اختنا وبلاش فضايح بجد  معقول اسمو يعمل 46 مشاركة بموضوع تاني ؟ " 
> i,m so sorry to enter this topic

  لا والله ماحصلش حاجه انا اسف انتى تنورينا والله الموضوع ده اسمه فضفضه فى الاستراحه يعنى تتكلمى برحتك موضوع نور الدين تحليل الاسواق المشتركه اللى احنا مشيين عليه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85022.html

----------


## G.C.M

مفيش حاجه حصلت
ومش مستاهله أسف 
وشكراً لزوقكم

----------


## yousefh

> مفيش حاجه حصلت
> ومش مستاهله أسف
> وشكراً لزوقكم

 شكرا لتفهمك للموقف 
ونرجع للتداول
إنت داخله بيع يورو ؟

----------


## كينج

امتى بقى الاسترلينى ينهد قرفت خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص

----------


## mdraw

انا آسف ياجماعة طلعت ربع ساعة وكل ده بيحصل
الحق علي انا يلي داخل بين 3 مصريين
ياعم مين قد المصريين 
كلكم زوء والله واشكرك يوسف انك شرحت الموقف
جد والله العظيم كان النت قاطع وهلق لحتى شفت المشاركات
شكرا لكم جميعا وانا آسف من اختنا الغالية

----------


## mdraw

عماد الباوند على الساعة نازل غصبا عنه ليكمل نموذج الهارمونيك عند الــ 1.4330 كمحطة اولى اليوم بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

اعمل ايه ب 4330 يا مصطفى انا عاوز 1.4000

----------


## mdraw

> اعمل ايه ب 4330 يا مصطفى انا عاوز 1.4000

 كلنا ناطرين 1.40 بإذن الله 
لكن هيك منكون عم نجتاز محطات رهيبة للأسفل وهاد شي بيطمن

----------


## yousefh

> انا آسف ياجماعة طلعت ربع ساعة وكل ده بيحصل
> الحق علي انا يلي داخل بين 3 مصريين
> ياعم مين قد المصريين 
> كلكم زوء والله واشكرك يوسف انك شرحت الموقف
> جد والله العظيم كان النت قاطع وهلق لحتى شفت المشاركات
> شكرا لكم جميعا وانا آسف من اختنا الغالية

 يا أخ مصطفى إنت على عنينى وراسنا
ليه بتقول كده ؟

----------


## mdraw

> يا أخ مصطفى إنت على عنينى وراسنا
> ليه بتقول كده ؟

 مكن طريقتي كانت غير طريقتكم
تسلملي عيونك وراسك ياتاج راسي

----------


## yousefh

> مكن طريقتي كانت غير طريقتكم
> تسلملي عيونك وراسك ياتاج راسي

 لأ يا مصطفى
الموضوع كان سوء تفاهم وراح لحاله

----------


## mdraw

> لأ يا مصطفى
> الموضوع كان سوء تفاهم وراح لحاله

 عادي يايوسف المهم نحن اخوة وماحدا يزعل من حدا
شو رأيك بآسيا اليوم رح تكحلها ولا شو

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن الحركة هتكون ضعيفة اليوم في فترة أسيا

----------


## كينج

الواحد بعد كده ياخد فى اليورو احسن

----------


## mdraw

> أعتقد إن الحركة هتكون ضعيفة اليوم في فترة أسيا

 السبب ؟

----------


## mdraw

> الواحد بعد كده ياخد فى اليورو احسن

 من فترة بتذكر ايورو كان واقف والباوند بيزل والناس امتعضت كمان

----------


## كينج

بس اليورو تاكل فيه عيش احسن من الاسترلينى لان هو يعتبر بيمشى فى اتجاه واحد اغلب اليوم

----------


## mdraw

> بس اليورو تاكل فيه عيش احسن من الاسترلينى لان هو يعتبر بيمشى فى اتجاه واحد اغلب اليوم

 اعمل عقد يورو وعقد استرليني

----------


## mdraw

انا لازم اطلع من النت عندي دوام الساعة 8
تصبحوا على خير ياجماعة

----------


## كينج

كده يبقى اداره راس المال خاطئه

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهله

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## yousefh

صباح النور
شوفت إللي حصل في فترة أسيا

----------


## mdraw

> صباح النور
> شوفت إللي حصل في فترة أسيا

 هلا عمي يوسف 
بيقول المثل المعلم بألف لو شلفها شلف
وانت شيخ المعلمين  :Good:

----------


## yousefh

> هلا عمي يوسف
> بيقول المثل المعلم بألف لو شلفها شلف
> وانت شيخ المعلمين

 معلم إيه بس يا مصطفى
دا أنا كنت بقول الحركة هتكون ضعيفة في فترة أسيا
واليورو والباوند شرخوا لفوق
اليورو كسر ترند هابط على الساعة
والباوند كسر متوسط 55 على 4 ساعات

----------


## mdraw

يوسف بصراحة بالنسبة للباوند انا لا أثق بالمتوسط البسيط 55
أنا استخدم المتوسط 55 EX أقوى بكتير وعن تجربة ولحد الآن لم يكسره ولاحتى ملامسة مافي
شوف الشارت

----------


## yousefh

بس كده أقدر أقولك
إن الباوند هيوصل 1.37 وهو مرتاح
الباوند كان محتاج كسر قوي عشان يكمل هبوط
إنت عارف إنت ده أول كسر لمتوسط 55 من أكتر من شهر

----------


## mdraw

الآن لامسه ولكن يجب أن يغلق فوقه أربع ساعات وإذا فعلها سأفتح عقد شراء

----------


## yousefh

أنا كنت متوقع إن الباوند هيرتفع
بس بصراحة مكنتش متوقع إن الإرتفاع هيحصل في أسيا

----------


## mdraw

يالله إن شاء الله بأوروبا وأمريكا بيشبع نزول
بتعرف يمكن ما أنتظر الــ1.40 لأني مليت كتير
ويمكن اول ما أشوف الموجب أسكر

----------


## yousefh

> يالله إن شاء الله بأوروبا وأمريكا بيشبع نزول
> بتعرف يمكن ما أنتظر الــ1.40 لأني مليت كتير
> ويمكن اول ما أشوف الموجب أسكر

 إن شاء الله
تخلص منه بمكسب حلو
بس خد بالك إغلاق 4 ساعات لو جاء فوق 1.4450
ممكن الباوند يبدأ بموجة صاعدة قصيرة بهدف أول 1.46

----------


## mdraw

لهيك قلتلك ناطر إغلاق الأربع ساعات القادمة يمكن افتح عقد شراء
الله أعلم
تذكرت أيام اليورو لما عكس وحبسنا 3 أسابيع بصفقة وحدة

----------


## yousefh

> لهيك قلتلك ناطر إغلاق الأربع ساعات القادمة يمكن افتح عقد شراء
> الله أعلم
> تذكرت أيام اليورو لما عكس وحبسنا 3 أسابيع بصفقة وحدة

 كانت أيام صعبة
ربنا ما يعودها أيام

----------


## mdraw

> كانت أيام صعبة
> ربنا ما يعودها أيام

 آمين يارب
بس مابعرف احساسي بيقول نحن بالهاي تبع اليوم

----------


## mdraw

ماشاء الله عليك يا باوند يازفت
كل شوي هاي جديد

----------


## yousefh

> آمين يارب
> بس مابعرف احساسي بيقول نحن بالهاي تبع اليوم

 ربنا يسمع منك
والله أتمنى إنه يكمل هبوط
عشان إنت وعماد وباقي الإخوة تخلصوا منه
--------------------------------------
على فكرة أنا لغاية دلوقتي مش شايف أي سبب للصعود
بس أنا مش عارف أقرأ الشارت في الوقت الحالي
عشان كده بقول ممكن يعاود الإرتفاع
لإن بصراحة الوضع بقى غريب
كل يوم بنوك تتدخل .. ودول تعلن التقشف ... ووزراء تقولك اليورو مازال قوي
و ألمانيا تقولك هننسحب من الإتحاد ... ومرة تقولك مش هندفع معونات وتاني يوم تلقيها دفعت 
بصراحة أنا إتخنقت

----------


## mdraw

> ربنا يسمع منك
> والله أتمنى إنه يكمل هبوط
> عشان إنت وعماد وباقي الإخوة تخلصوا منه
> --------------------------------------
> على فكرة أنا لغاية دلوقتي مش شايف أي سبب للصعود
> بس أنا مش عارف أقرأ الشارت في الوقت الحالي
> عشان كده بقول ممكن يعاود الإرتفاع
> لإن بصراحة الوضع بقى غريب
> كل يوم بنوك تتدخل .. ودول تعلن التقشف ... ووزراء تقولك اليورو مازال قوي
> ...

 والله بصراحة أنا ماعدت أعرف شو عم يصير بالضبط
بس تجاوز الموفينج 55 exp ساعتها رح أتوتر وخصوصي إذا نور ما عطانا صورة كاملة للوضع

----------


## mdraw

شو نمت يايوسف
بس بدي أعرف معقول خبر الأسترالي كل هاد بيعمل
خايف بكرا يطلع مثل اليوم ويكون تسكير شهري ممتاز بمارجن للشباب

----------


## yousefh

لأ متقلقش من موضوع الإغلاق الشهري
الباوند محتاج 500 نقطة صعود عشان تبتدي تقلق من الإغلاق الشهري
ولكن حتى الأن الوضع مطمأن بإذن الله 
وننتظر أستاذ نور عشان يأكد لنا الوضع

----------


## mdraw

الظاهر انه الباوند فطس من الطلوع

----------


## yousefh

قول يا رب

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم يا اهل الخير

----------


## amr eltabei

فين الناس؟

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## mdraw

كيفكم شباب

----------


## mdraw

بشوفكم فترة امريكا إن شاء الله
سلام

----------


## un007

صباح الخير يا رجالة فى حد موجود واصبح على كل الاهلاوية ومبروك علينا الفوز Ultras Ahlawy

----------


## amr eltabei

> صباح الخير يا رجالة فى حد موجود واصبح على كل الاهلاوية ومبروك علينا الفوز Ultras Ahlawy

  
هههههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيك ياباشا اخيرا لقيت واحد اهلاوى فى الموضوع
اكتشفت امبارح بس ان حبايبنا :Angry Smile: يوسف وعماد زمالكوية جدا وزعلت والله :Cry Smile: 
على العموم الف الف مبروك للاهلوية جميعأ 
وهرد لك للزمالكوية جميعأ وياريت ميفكروش يتحدوا البشوات تانى :Ongue: تحياتى......

----------


## un007

والله يا عمور كانوا هيشيلوا اكتر من 3 كمان كان هيبقى 6-1 واللاعيبة بتوع الزمالك بيلعبوا بدرعهم ده خبطوا وائل جمعة وفضل فى عنيهم

----------


## amr eltabei

> والله يا عمور كانوا هيشيلوا اكتر من 3 كمان كان هيبقى 6-1 واللاعيبة بتوع الزمالك بيلعبوا بدرعهم ده خبطوا وائل جمعة وفضل فى عنيهم

 ياباشا 6-1 اية دة دول كانو هيشلونى من كتر الفرص السهلة اوى اللى راحت منهم
وكان هيبقى ريكورد جديد فى الاهداف  :Teeth Smile:  لاكن انت عارف اخلاق الاهلوية بقة
قالو حرام كدة عليهم وكفاية البهدلة اللى شافوها وشفها العالم العربى كلة
دة اخلاق الاهلوية طبعا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## un007

صح والله يا عمور احنا الاصل والباقي تقليد

----------


## yousefh

عيب يا عمرو
يعني إنت شوفت مشاركاتي انا و عماد
و أظن إن إحنا ما غلطناش في الأهلوية
حتى وأنا وعماد لما كنا لوحدنا فب الورشة ما غلطناش فيهم بارضوة 
تقوم إنت والأخ 007 تغلطوا في الزمالكوية و إحنا مش موجودين
مقبولة منك

----------


## un007

عمور انا هبعتلك رسالة على  الخاص هطلبك منك حاجة ورد عليا برضوه برسالة عالخاص

----------


## un007

لا لا يا عم يوسف والله انت طلعت راجل زوق وانا بجد اسحب كل كلمة قولتها على الزمالك وبجد انا اسف

----------


## amr eltabei

> صح والله يا عمور احنا الاصل والباقي تقليد

 يالاا بقة مش مهم اللى كان محزنى شكل حسام حسن صعب عليا اوى والله :No3: 
بس اية رايك فى الباشا طبعا حسام البدرى استاذ والله الراجل دة
شفتة لما سحب الرجالة ابوتريكة واحمد حسن وفضل طبعا دة كانت رسالة لحسام حسن
طيب الراجل يعمل اية تانى بقة والله لو كانو فاتحين التغييرات  :Big Grin:  كان سحب بقة الرجالة
كلهم ونزل الناشئين طبعا لاكن :No3:  قانون الكورة بقة :012:  تحياتى ليك ياباشا  :Good:

----------


## amr eltabei

> عيب يا عمرو
> يعني إنت شوفت مشاركاتي انا و عماد
> و أظن إن إحنا ما غلطناش في الأهلوية
> حتى وأنا وعماد لما كنا لوحدنا فب الورشة ما غلطناش فيهم بارضوة 
> تقوم إنت والأخ 007 تغلطوا في الزمالكوية و إحنا مش موجودين
> مقبولة منك

 لا والله انا مغلطش فى الزمالك ياباشا انا قولت اللى حصل وبعدين تعالى هنا انت مش مصراوى
والا اية على العموم لو انت من اللى بيزعلو ومبيتقبلوش النقد البناء يا سيدى انا اسف ومش هتكلم تانى فى الكورة انا كنت بفضفض مع احمد وشكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## un007

اصل دبه حاجة متدعوة للتعصب احنا نتعصب بس علشان حاجة واحد مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> عمور انا هبعتلك رسالة على الخاص هطلبك منك حاجة ورد عليا برضوه برسالة عالخاص

 انا معرفش اكتب على الخاص لو تقولى ازاى ابقى شاكر جدا ليك يااحمد

----------


## yousefh

كده

----------


## amr eltabei

> كده

 شكرا

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

الاخبار سيئه على الدولار

----------


## yousefh

> الاخبار سيئه على الدولار

 وعليكم السلام
يعني .. ما تعتبرش سيئة

----------


## amr eltabei

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام

----------


## كينج

الفرق بين السابق والفعلى فعلآ مش كتير الاسترلينى عامل فرح لفوق كده ليه

----------


## un007

واحشنى يا كينج والله اخبارك ايه يا معلم

----------


## كينج

قطر: لا عملة خليجية قريبارئيس الوزراء وزير الخارجية القطري وميركل خلال مؤتمر صحفي بالدوحة مساء أمس (الفرنسية) 
استبعد رئيس الوزراء وزير الخارجية القطري حمد بن جاسم بن جبر آل ثاني مساء أمس إطلاق عملة خليجية موحدة قريبا، مؤيدا بهذا تصريحات مشككة لمسؤولين خليجيين في الأيام القليلة الماضية في ضوء المحنة التي تمر بها منطقة اليورو. 
وقال في مؤتمر صحفي مشترك بالدوحة مع المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل إنه لن تكون هناك عملة خليجية خلال العام أو العامين المقبلين, وشدد على أن إصدار عملة مشتركة لدول *مجلس التعاون الخليجي* يحتاج إلى وقت. 
وعبر رئيس الوزراء القطري عن تفاؤله بأن تتوصل دول المنطقة إلى تسوية هذه المسألة. 
وكانت دول مجلس التعاون الست (السعودية وقطر والبحرين والإمارات والكويت وسلطنة عمان) تخطط لإصدار العملة الموحدة بحلول العام 2010. بيد أن انسحاب عمان نهاية 2006 ثم الإمارات منتصف 2009 من مشروع الاتحاد النقدي، جعل التوصل إلى الهدف المعلن في الآجال المحددة غير ممكن. 
وكان الأمين العام لمجلس التعاون الخليجي عبد الرحمن العطية قد استبعد أول أمس إطلاق العملة الخليجية في السنوات الخمس المقبلة. 
ورجح العطية عودة الإمارات وسلطنة عمان إلى مشروع الاتحاد النقدي الذي أنجزت منه بعض الخطوات كإنشاء مجلس نقدي تمهيدا لتأسيس مصرف مركزي خليجي جرى الاتفاق على أن تكون الرياض مقرا له. 
وقبل هذا, كان وزير الخارجية الكويتي محمد السالم الصباح قال في ختام اجتماع وزاري خليجي بجدة الأحد الماضي إن أزمة اليورو أقنعت دول مجلس التعاون بالتريث في إطلاق عملتها الموحدة. 
وكانت المستشارة الألمانية قالت من جهتها أول أمس في أبو ظبي إن العملة الأوروبية الموحدة ستظل مثالا يحتذى لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي في سعيها إلى تشكيل اتحاد نقدي يشمل إصدار عملة موحدة رغم أزمة الديون التي تتعرض لها منطقة اليورو. 
وقالت ميركل أمس في جدة إن بلادها تريد الاستثمار في مجالات أخرى غير النفط بالسعودية, وذكرت تحديدا الطاقة المتجددة والنقل الحديدي.

----------


## amr eltabei

> واحشنى يا كينج والله اخبارك ايه يا معلم

 استلمت الرسالة يا احمد؟

----------


## un007

اه يا غمور وعملتلك ادد بس انت قافل بقى

----------


## un007

انا دلوقتى باخد دورة مدرسة يلا نتعلم فوريكس الاصدار الثاني

----------


## yousefh

> اه يا غمور وعملتلك ادد بس انت قافل بقى

 ماشي يا عم عمرو
أحمد كمان بقى بيدلعك ويقولك يا غمور

----------


## un007

> ماشي يا عم عمرو
> أحمد كمان بقى بيدلعك ويقولك يا غمور

 انا من ساعة ما عرفته هنا وانا بقولوا يا عمور

----------


## yousefh

> انا من ساعة ما عرفته هنا وانا بقولوا يا عمور

 أنا عارف بس بهزر مع عمرو
عشان إنت كاتب غمور مش عمور

----------


## yousefh

شمعة 4 ساعات الماضية في الدولار إندكس كانت شمعة إنعكاسية
و إن شاء الله بعد إغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية نشوف إرتفاع في الدولار

----------


## كينج

تفتكر الاسترلينى ممكن يجيب 1.4 امتى يايوسف بكره والا الاسبوع القادم

----------


## amr eltabei

> ماشي يا عم عمرو
> أحمد كمان بقى بيدلعك ويقولك يا غمور

  ههههههههه اهلوية بقة :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

يا عماد أنا حبيت أوضحلك نقطة مهمة في موضوع خبر إعانات البطالة 
الخبر ده كلما جاء أقل من السابق كان أفضل
لإن كلما ينخفض يدل على أن المتقدمين بطلب لإعانات البطالة قد إنخفض عددهم
مما يدل على إنخفاض البطالة

----------


## كينج

خونه

----------


## yousefh

> تفتكر الاسترلينى ممكن يجيب 1.4 امتى يايوسف بكره والا الاسبوع القادم

 والله يا عماد صعب أحدد بالضبط
لكن اليورو حاليا سهل جدا يجيب 1.2 
لكن الباوند بيعاند وكل شوية يعمل إعادة تقييم لوضعه على اليورو

----------


## un007

رجالة انا فى الديمو دلوقتى تنصحونى اتاجر بزوج ايه

----------


## كينج

صح يايوسف كل لما عدد البطاله يقل اكيد ده كويس اكيد واضحه

----------


## un007

> خونه

 مش عايز اسمع صوت زملكاوي هنا هششششششششششششش :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> رجالة انا فى الديمو دلوقتى تنصحونى اتاجر بزوج ايه

  ليه كده يابوحميد

----------


## yousefh

> صح يايوسف كل لما عدد البطاله يقل اكيد ده كويس اكيد واضحه

 أنا حبيت أوضح بس
أصل في ناس كتير بتعتقد إنه لو جاء أكبر من السابق بقى أفضل

----------


## كينج

> مش عايز اسمع صوت زملكاوي هنا هششششششششششششش

  اما نشفكوا بس مع بتروجت

----------


## yousefh

بيع باوند يا أحمد من 1.4470
وخلي هدفك 1.4370

----------


## amr eltabei

> اما نشفكوا بس مع بتروجت

 ههههههههههه :Noco:

----------


## un007

طيب والستوب لوز اعملوا كام

----------


## yousefh

> بيع باوند يا أحمد من 1.4470
> وخلي هدفك 1.4370

 و إدخل بعقد واحد بس
ولو السعر عكس معاك شوية متخافش

----------


## un007

> اما نشفكوا بس مع بتروجت

 لا لا انا اعترف ان بتروجيت جامد ربنا يستر بقى

----------


## yousefh

> طيب والستوب لوز اعملوا كام

 أا ما بستخدمش الأستوب لوز

----------


## yousefh

أحمد
إنت فاتح حساب ديمو بكام
وقيمة النقطة في العقد الواحد كام

----------


## un007

معرفش بس ال Balance 4.651.27

----------


## un007

Usd mrg = 180

----------


## كينج

شافيز: الركود ثمن التحول للاشتراكيةشافيز قال إن احتفاء معارضيه بالركود سينتهي مع "دفن" الرأسمالية في فنزويلا (رويترز-أرشيف) 
قال الرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو شافيز أمس إن الركود الذي يتعرض له اقتصاد بلاده والذي تفاقم في الربع الأول من هذا العام، جزء من عملية التحول إلى الاقتصاد الاشتراكي من الرأسمالي. 
وكانت بيانات للبنك المركزي أظهرت أول أمس أن الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لهذه الدولة النفطية الواقعة في أميركا اللاتينية، انكمش بنسبة 5.8% في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من هذا العام، بعدما انكمش العام الماضي برمته بنسبة 3.3% رغم انتعاش أسعار النفط. 
وقال شافيز في كلمة له خلال لقاء مع مزارعين بثها التلفزيون إن الاقتصاد الذي ينهار في فنزويلا هو الاقتصاد الرأسمالي. وأضاف أن معارضيه يحتفون بتراجع اقتصاد البلاد، لكنهم لا يدركون أن ما يحتفون به هو ضعف الرأسمالية, وتعهد "بدفنها" في فنزويلا. 
واعتبر أن غرق الرأسمالية وما يقابله من صعود للاشتراكية أفضيا إلى تناقضات وصعوبات، في إشارة إلى *الركود الاقتصادي* الذي ترزح تحته فنزويلا منذ العام الماضي. 
وخلال اللقاء ذاته مع المزارعين توقع شافيز ارتفاع الناتج الزراعي, وتساءل باستهجان عما إذا كان تراجع واردات فنزويلا من السيارات يعني شيئا مهما. 
ويقول منتقدو سياسات الرئيس الفنزويلي إن تقييد الحكومة للأسعار وتأميمها شركات القطاع الخاص, من الأسباب الرئيسية لارتفاع التضخم إلى 30% ونقص المواد الغذائية في السوق المحلية. 
ويشيرون في هذا الإطار إلى أن عائدات شركة النفط الحكومية "بتروليوس" من العملة الأميركية التي تضخها إلى البنك المركزي تقلصت بنسبة 43%.  
ووفقا لخبير الاقتصاد الفنزويلي أورلاندو أوشوا، تسبب تراجع العائدات التي تجنيها البلاد بالدولار في تقلص الواردات بنسبة 39.7%. يشار إلى أن الحكومة الفنزويلية أممت القطاعات الاقتصادية الإستراتيجية وفي مقدمتها قطاع النفط والغاز.  
ايه رايكم فى كلام المجنون ده

----------


## yousefh

Balance  ده الرصيد
Usd mrg الهامش المستخدم 
يعني إنت فاتح حساب بـ 5000 $
ومستخدم 180 $ للدخول في الصفقة
4.651.27    ده المتبقى في رصيدك بعد الدخول في الصفقة

----------


## yousefh

عندك النقطة بكام ؟
يعني كل نقطة السعر بيتحركها
رصيدك بيزيد أو بينقص أد إية؟

----------


## كينج

انت فاتح ديمو ليه امال الحقيقى بتاعك فين

----------


## yousefh

> انت فاتح ديمو ليه امال الحقيقى بتاعك فين

 أحمد لسه جديد
ولازم يجرب على الديمو الأول

----------


## un007

اه انا لسه معملتش صفقت ده هيه ضفقة واحدة اول لما عملت الحساب وفشلت

----------


## un007

اعرف النقطة بكام منين

----------


## yousefh

يا جماعة إية رأيكم نتفق كلنا على شركة واحدة
وكلنا نعمل حساب ديمو على الميتا تريدر بتاعها
وكل واحد يقول الباسورد بتاع المشاهدة بتاعه 
ونبقى كلنا ندخل نشوف كل واحد عامل إية؟

----------


## yousefh

> اعرف النقطة بكام منين

 تعرفه لما تبفى تدخل في عملية
وتبقى تشوف كل نقطة بيتحركها السعر
بتغير رصيدك بقد إية

----------


## un007

اه بس انا لسه مدخلتش فى اى عملية المهم انا موافق على اقتراحك وكنت بفكر اعمل موقع نظام فضفضة برضوه بس ميك وكده

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا جماعة إية رأيكم نتفق كلنا على شركة واحدة
> وكلنا نعمل حساب ديمو على الميتا تريدر بتاعها
> وكل واحد يقول الباسورد بتاع المشاهدة بتاعه 
> ونبقى كلنا ندخل نشوف كل واحد عامل إية؟

 انا موافق جدا على الاقتراح دة

----------


## yousefh

> اه بس انا لسه مدخلتش فى اى عملية المهم انا موافق على اقتراحك وكنت بفكر اعمل موقع نظام فضفضة برضوه بس ميك وكده  
> انا موافق جدا على الاقتراح دة

 طيب تحبوا نعمله تبع إية
altrade
ولا
windsor

----------


## amr eltabei

> طيب تحبوا نعمله تبع إية
> altrade
> ولا
> windsor

 انا ارجحaltrade لانة اصدق

----------


## un007

طيب حد يدينى اللينك يا رجالة

----------


## yousefh

تمام
يبقى خلينا في altrade
اللينك http://www.alforex.com/for-traders/t...-platform.aspx

----------


## un007

انا شغال على ال FXCM

----------


## yousefh

أنا حسابي ده
إسم المستخدم   227005
كلمة سر المشاهدة   7zcukbi

----------


## yousefh

> انا شغال على ال FXCM

 خليك على Al trade احسن
عشان إعدادات الوقت مش مضبوطة في Fxcm

----------


## amr eltabei

> أنا حسابي ده
> إسم المستخدم 227005
> كلمة سر المشاهدة 7zcukbi

   طيب بتعمل كلمة السر للمشاهدة ازاى ؟

----------


## yousefh

> طيب بتعمل كلمة السر للمشاهدة ازاى ؟

 أول لما بتفتح حساب جديد
بيديلك
إسم مستخدم
وكلمة سر ( دي بتبقى خاصة بيك )
وكلمة سر للمشاهدة ( دي ممكن أي حد يدخل بيها ويتابع معاك ) investor

----------


## un007

طيب انا مخدتش بالى الInvestor بتاعي ايه اللى اعرفه ال login and pw بس

----------


## كينج

يوسف لما تسيب فكسم وتفتح فى شركه تانيه تبقى تقلى عليها

----------


## un007

login   :  235736  
investor   :    5aqxhvy

----------


## yousefh

> طيب انا مخدتش بالى الInvestor بتاعي ايه اللى اعرفه ال login and pw بس

 يبقى لازم تعمل واحد جديد

----------


## un007

فى حد متابع معايا

----------


## yousefh

كل واحد يعمل ملف txt عنده ويحط فيه 
إسم المستخدم والباسورد بتوع الباقي

----------


## un007

> يبقى لازم تعمل واحد جديد

 ده الجديد 
login : 235736  
investor : 5aqxhvy

----------


## un007

طيب اتباع معاك ازاى يا يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> ده الجديد
> login : 235736 
> investor : 5aqxhvy

 تمام أنا ضفتك عندي

----------


## yousefh

> طيب اتباع معاك ازاى يا يوسف

 بتدخل باليوزر و الباس ورد بتوعي

----------


## amr eltabei

> أول لما بتفتح حساب جديد
> بيديلك
> إسم مستخدم
> وكلمة سر ( دي بتبقى خاصة بيك )
> وكلمة سر للمشاهدة ( دي ممكن أي حد يدخل بيها ويتابع معاك ) investor

 اسم المستخدم235737
الباس ورد للمشاهد pc6hssi

----------


## un007

مش عارف اعمل Log out من بتاعي

----------


## yousefh

إنت حاليا موجود عندي

----------


## un007

رجالة ايه رائيكم اعمل جروب على الايميل عندى اسمه فوريكس ونجمع فيه اكبر كمية خبرات وكده

----------


## un007

بس انا مش جوه عند حد

----------


## yousefh

إضغط كلك يمين على إسمك إللي موجود على الشمال في حسابات
وإختار تسجيل الدخول
وضع إسم المستخدم والباس ورد بتاعي أو بتاع عمرو

----------


## yousefh

أنا ضفتك عندي يا عمرو

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## un007

طيب انا كده دخلت عندك

----------


## un007

> 

 ايه الخطوط الكتير اللى ادخلة فى بعضها ديه يا معلم الرجل ده شكله محترف انت خاريج فنون جميلة ولا ايه يابابا

----------


## yousefh

تمام كده
وكل واحد لما يعمل صفقة في حسابه الحقيقي
يعمل واحدة زيها على الديمو
-------------------------------------------
ولما عماد ومصطفي يجوا
هخليهم كمان يعملوا كده

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه الخطوط الكتير اللى ادخلة فى بعضها ديه يا معلم الرجل ده شكله محترف انت خاريج فنون جميلة ولا ايه يابابا

  هههه لا والله انا خريج تجارة بس بحب اتأكد من حاجات كتير قبل الدخول فى اى صفقة

----------


## amr eltabei

> تمام كده
> وكل واحد لما يعمل صفقة في حسابه الحقيقي
> يعمل واحدة زيها على الديمو
> -------------------------------------------
> ولما عماد ومصطفي يجوا
> هخليهم كمان يعملوا كده

   بس خلى بالك يايوسف الصفقة فى الديمو بلوط استاندر يعنى مفيش 01 خالص خلى بالكو من النقطة دة اول تريد مفهوش 01

----------


## un007

طيب مانا مش فاهم حاجة من كل ده

----------


## un007

انا معنديش حساب حقيقى اصلا هو ديمو بس

----------


## yousefh

عارف يا عمرو
المهم إن الواحد يعرف غيره داخل من نقطة كام وبهدف كام 
وكل واحد يختار في حسابه الحقيقي العقد إللي يناسبه

----------


## yousefh

أقولكم تصبحوا على خير ونتابع مع بعض من بكره
ويارب تكون فاتحة خير علينا

----------


## [email protected]

ممكن بعد اذنكم اتابع حضراتكم على الحسابات الديمو ؟للاستفاده والتعلم منكم .

----------


## [email protected]

> 

 احترامى الشديد لاسلوب حضرتك فى التحليل والشغل وانا بحفظ كل الشارتات اللى بتنزلها ونفسي اتعلم من حضرتك. لو كان ممكن حضرتك تساعدنى بكتب عن الشغل العملى على الشارت بالطريقه الحلوه دى اكون شاكره جدا.

----------


## كينج

المشاركه اللى فوق مشاركتك بتقول ان يوسف راح ينام لما يجى ندخل انا وانتى

----------


## mdraw

مساء الخير

----------


## كينج

مساء النور

----------


## mdraw

عماد انا ملييييييييييييييت من الباوند وماعدت أتحمل
شو أعمل

----------


## كينج

لازم نستنى ليوم الاثنين ممكن الصعود ده بدايه الهبوط الكبير لو كان الحساب التانى معايا كنت عمال اخد بيع من فوق واخلص من تحت كان الواحد عمل شغل كتير السعر لما يكون مزنوق فى 200 او 250 نقطه شغله حلو للى بياخد ويخلص

----------


## mdraw

سبحان الله ياعماد هي تاني مرة بوقع بنفس المشكلة
لما كان الباوند 1.5260 أخذت عقدين بيع قريبين من بعض والهدف 1.50 ووقتها عكس لحدود 1.54
وهلق عند 1.4290 آخد عقدين قريبين من بعض وعكس شوفة عينك لوين  
خايف من التعزيز مشان ادارة رأس المال
حاليا ممكن يعكس السعر وأحسن انام 
بس إذا فتحت العقد الثالث رح يطير النوم

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر نور بيقول الارتفعات محدوده ان شاء الله يكون الارتفاع ده بدايه الهبوط الكبير

----------


## كينج

ايه الصعود ده

----------


## mdraw

تحركات الباوند غريبة كتير

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

آمين
كم نقطة بيتحمل حسابك

----------


## كينج

600 نقطه

----------


## كينج

570

----------


## mdraw

كلنا بالهوى سوا
انا 522

----------


## mdraw

شوف ياعماد بالنسبة إلي مش خايف بالمرة بس القصة إني مليت فقط
لأني عن تجربة مع نور مرينا بنفس هالظروف وتقريبا كان أغلب المحللين في المنتدى بيقولو خلص الهبوط وبدأنا بالصعود ووقتها نور قال انا لن أتخلى عن أهدافي (في اليورو يومها) كان 1.35 وعكس لغاية 1.38 وهدف نور 1.30 وبالفعل صار توقعه وبالباوند نفس الشي 
لهيك انا مطمن بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

انا كمان والله مطمن بس الحساب التانى اللى خالى خده مزعلنى اوى كان ممكن اعمل شغل فى الصعود والهبوط المستمر ده بدل القعده اللى احنا فيها

----------


## mdraw

ذكرتني بخالك هههههههه
بكرا كمان بدو 200 دولار

----------


## كينج

الحساب دلوقتى اللى خده مينى وصل 45.37 دولار حالان كان من ساعه 462 دولار

----------


## كينج

دخل بيع فى اليورو ين اصل هو مدمن اليورو ين

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههههههه جهز 200 $

----------


## amr eltabei

> احترامى الشديد لاسلوب حضرتك فى التحليل والشغل وانا بحفظ كل الشارتات اللى بتنزلها ونفسي اتعلم من حضرتك. لو كان ممكن حضرتك تساعدنى بكتب عن الشغل العملى على الشارت بالطريقه الحلوه دى اكون شاكره جدا.

 ياسلام انا تحت امرك طبعا وتحت امر اى اخ او اخت فى طلب اى حاجة ياريت تتابعى معنا الحسابات الديمو اللى اقترحها علينا اخونا يوسف وبدانا بأذن الله نشتغل عليها للافادة للجميع
وباذن الله مع الاستمرار سوف اطرح هنا عليكم بعض المؤشرات الخاصة بشغلى ونتناقش
مع بعض للتعلم من بعض والاستفادة ان شاء الله تحياتى..........

----------


## كينج

> هههههههههههههههه جهز 200 $

  والله بيقولى احوله 150 دولار بس انا اللى مش راضى

----------


## mdraw

> والله بيقولى احوله 150 دولار بس انا اللى مش راضى

 كان يطلب 200  
عجب هلق صارو 150

----------


## كينج

ماهو اصلآ عليه 495 دولار فا محرج يطلب 200 دولار هو ان كان عليه عاوز تحوله 1000

----------


## كينج

اصل هو قالى خد اوردر شارى فى اليورو ين على ضمنته كان ده يوم الخميس الاسود وخسرت 35 دولار فى ثانيه لولا خلصت بسرعه كان زمان الحساب طار اصل قلى خد عشرين ب 20 سنت النقطه وحسابه طار فى ثلاث ثوانى اصل هو كان واخد النقطه ب 3 دولار

----------


## amr eltabei

استقريت يا عماد على شركة والا لسة؟

----------


## mdraw

> اصل هو قالى خد اوردر شارى فى اليورو ين على ضمنته كان ده يوم الخميس الاسود وخسرت 35 دولار فى ثانيه لولا خلصت بسرعه كان زمان الحساب طار اصل قلى خد عشرين ب 20 سنت النقطه وحسابه طار فى ثلاث ثوانى اصل هو كان واخد النقطه ب 3 دولار

  
الحمد لله خالي مو متل خالك

----------


## كينج

> استقريت يا عماد على شركة والا لسة؟

  لسه والله الموضوع ده مش لقيله حل ايه رايك فى دوتشيه بنك هو فعلان تبع بنك والا اسم كده وخلاص

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله خالي مو متل خالك

 ليه كده يوفر عليك مصاريف الحواله

----------


## mdraw

> ليه كده يوفر عليك مصاريف الحواله

 ههههههههه معك حق

----------


## ابو منيف

ياشباب  
فيه واحد من الاعضاء في الموضوع 
قبل اسبوعين اذا ماخاب ظني 
كان بيقول انه فاتح حساب بشركه avafx  وكان بيقول ان رصيده وقتها وصل 75000$ من راس مال 2000$ 
وكان بيسألنا هل يسحب من الرصيد ولا لا 
اللي فيكم يتذكر ايش اسم معرفه يخبرني لو تكرمتوا 
ولو احد قدر جيب لي رقم الصفحه اللي تمت المشاركه بها بكون شاكر للجميع 0000000

----------


## أبو البواسل

اليوم و الحمد لله ....عامل 100 نقطة من عقدين بيع على اليورو دولار و الزوج الملكي الباوند دولار ...و موفقين يا شباب

----------


## أبو البواسل

شامم ريحة واحد حلبي أهلين بإبن العم mdraw ؟؟؟

----------


## [email protected]

> ياسلام انا تحت امرك طبعا وتحت امر اى اخ او اخت فى طلب اى حاجة ياريت تتابعى معنا الحسابات الديمو اللى اقترحها علينا اخونا يوسف وبدانا بأذن الله نشتغل عليها للافادة للجميع
> وباذن الله مع الاستمرار سوف اطرح هنا عليكم بعض المؤشرات الخاصة بشغلى ونتناقش
> مع بعض للتعلم من بعض والاستفادة ان شاء الله تحياتى..........

 متشكره اوى ليك يافندم.وياريت لو اتقل على حضرتك بكيفية تعلم نقاط الدخول والخروج على الصفقات .وكمان لو قلب السوق عليا اتصرف ازاى فى صفقاتى  .

----------


## amr eltabei

> متشكره اوى ليك يافندم.وياريت لو اتقل على حضرتك بكيفية تعلم نقاط الدخول والخروج على الصفقات .وكمان لو قلب السوق عليا اتصرف ازاى فى صفقاتى .

 هوة انتى حسابك ديمو والا حقيقى؟

----------


## alassier

> لسه والله الموضوع ده مش لقيله حل ايه رايك فى دوتشيه بنك هو فعلان تبع بنك والا اسم كده وخلاص

 اخي كينج  السلام عليكم  تفضل هذا الرابط موضوع لي قد فتحته منذ فتره وكنت اسأل مثلك عن فتح حساب في (دوتشيه بنك)  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t78114.html  ارجوا ان تجد فيه غايتك  في امان الله ،،،،،،،،،

----------


## alassier

> اخي كينج  السلام عليكم  تفضل هذا الرابط موضوع لي قد فتحته منذ فتره وكنت اسأل مثلك عن فتح حساب في (دوتشيه بنك)  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t78114.html  ارجوا ان تجد فيه غايتك  في امان الله ،،،،،،،،،

 ارجوا التنبه لكلمة ان العقود التي تبيت ولم تقفل عليها 6 دولار للوت او العقد الواحد وعلى ما اضن لايوجد لديهم حسابات اسلاميه ارجوا التأكد فهذا الموضوع فتحته منذ 9 اشهر تقريباً وفقك الله ،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## ابو منيف

> ياشباب  
> فيه واحد من الاعضاء في الموضوع 
> قبل اسبوعين اذا ماخاب ظني 
> كان بيقول انه فاتح حساب بشركه avafx  وكان بيقول ان رصيده وقتها وصل 75000$ من راس مال 2000$ 
> وكان بيسألنا هل يسحب من الرصيد ولا لا 
> اللي فيكم يتذكر ايش اسم معرفه يخبرني لو تكرمتوا 
> ولو احد قدر جيب لي رقم الصفحه اللي تمت المشاركه بها بكون شاكر للجميع 0000000

 مشاهده 000000000000000000

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

> مشاهده 000000000000000000

 كان فى موضوع نور الدين صح

----------


## [email protected]

> هوة انتى حسابك ديمو والا حقيقى؟

 الحقيقى الله يرحمه طار  منى .وناويت افتح حساب تانى بس بعد ما اتعلم  الفوركس على حق .واهو بجرب وبتعلم من الاول وجديد على الديمو  وبحاول اتعامل مع الديمو على انه حقيقى بدون استهتار . وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير .انا لما بشوف مشاركة حضرتك والاخوه هنا بحس انه فى امل انى ارجع للفوركس تانى وممكن اكسب منه .لانى مشفتش منه الا الخساره.ومعلش دوشتك معايا.

----------


## كينج

انا ابتديت اقلق من الباوند

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحقيقى الله يرحمه طار منى .وناويت افتح حساب تانى بس بعد ما اتعلم الفوركس على حق .واهو بجرب وبتعلم من الاول وجديد على الديمو وبحاول اتعامل مع الديمو على انه حقيقى بدون استهتار . وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير .انا لما بشوف مشاركة حضرتك والاخوه هنا بحس انه فى امل انى ارجع للفوركس تانى وممكن اكسب منه .لانى مشفتش منه الا الخساره.ومعلش دوشتك معايا.

 مفيش دوشة والا حاجة بالعكس انا بحب النقاش جدا والتعامل مع اى حد بستفيد ويارب حد يستفيد منى حتى لو بمعلومة بسيطة ربنا يجعلنى سبب فى مكسبة يارب
ممكن تفتحى حساب ديمو على اول تريد تبدئى معانا ان شاء الله من بداية الاسبوع القادم
الاخوة هنا متعاونين جدا واكيد هتستفيدى بأذن الله 
الفوركس فية مكسب بأذن الله ترجعى فلوسك تانى بس المطلوب التعلم والحفاظ على ادارة رأس المال مهما حصل تحياتى............

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا ابتديت اقلق من الباوند

 طول ماهوة تحت ال1.4720 مفيش قلق الاتجاة جنوبى بأذن الله قفل فوق المستوى دة
يومى السلام عليكم لة اهداف اخرى شمالا الاتجاة اتغير تماما والله اعلم.......

----------


## yousefh

أبو منيف 
أنا طبعا مفتكرش رقم الصفحة إللي فيها المشاركة 
بس إسم العضو
خسران دايما

----------


## كينج

باقى دقيقتين على الاغلاق اليوم

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى قفل على 4581

----------


## كينج

> مشاهده 000000000000000000

  ابو منيف الاخ اللى بتسئل عنه خسرن دايمآ لقيت ليه مشاركه فى موضوع نور الدن صفحه رقم 1573 مشاركه رقم 23588 كلمه على الخاص

----------


## كينج

فين الناس ايه رايك يا يوسف فى الاغلاق

----------


## yousefh

> فين الناس ايه رايك يا يوسف فى الاغلاق

 مقدرش أقولك غير إنه سئ
بس إن شاء الله ممكن يرجع يكمل الهبوط
ويكتفي بالتصحيح 50 % فيبو لإخر موجة هابطة
ممكن يكمل هبوط من المستويات الحالية
أو يرجع يختبر 1.4640
-----------------------------------------
هو أنا مش قلتلك إن الباوند هيرتفع
قلتلك 1.46 هدفه الأول
قلتلي عادي
إيه رجعت في كلامك ؟

----------


## كينج

> مقدرش أقولك غير إنه سئ
> بس إن شاء الله ممكن يرجع يكمل الهبوط
> ويكتفي بالتصحيح 50 % فيبو لإخر موجة هابطة
> ممكن يكمل هبوط من المستويات الحالية
> أو يرجع يختبر 1.4640
> -----------------------------------------
> هو أنا مش قلتلك إن الباوند هيرتفع
> قلتلك 1.46 هدفه الأول
> قلتلي عادي
> إيه رجعت في كلامك ؟

  الخساره وحشه يايوسف انا استحمل 550 نقطه تانى من هنا بس انا زهقت و عاوز اجيب فلوس مش عارف 1.4 امتى يجبها

----------


## كينج

وممكن يكون ده الصعود الى الهاويه والاغلاق السيئ ده يكون خدعه علشان الناس تخرج من البيع ويهبط على فجئه و بقوه شغل التلت ورقات

----------


## كينج

ادعى لاخونا ايتوا دخل العنايه المركزه امس فى حاله خطيره

----------


## كينج

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96517.html

----------


## yousefh

> وممكن يكون ده الصعود الى الهاويه والاغلاق السيئ ده يكون خدعه علشان الناس تخرج من البيع ويهبط على فجئه و بقوه شغل التلت ورقات

 بص يا عماد
هدف 1.4 هيكون في بدايات الشهر الجديد
الصعود ده كان عبارة عن تصحيح وفي نفس الوقت صعود لمنع الباوند من الإغلاق أسفل 1.4 قبل نهاية الشهر الحالي
لإنه لو أغلق شهري أسفل 1.4
يبقى كان ممكن الشهر الجاي 1.3 و 1.25
عشان كده مستحيل البنوك وصناع السوق يسمحوا بإغلاق أسفل 1.4
وصلت

----------


## ابو منيف

> كان فى موضوع نور الدين صح

 صحيح اخوي عماد بالضبط  

> أبو منيف 
> أنا طبعا مفتكرش رقم الصفحة إللي فيها المشاركة 
> بس إسم العضو
> خسران دايما

 لا حبيبي يوسف المقصود ليس خسران دائما
اسمه كان بالانجليزي
وكان تقريبا اسمه مايزيد عن 4 احرف 
شكرا للجميع 0000000000000

----------


## كينج

وصلت نستنى يايوسف مش مشكله كلها كام يوم بس 1.4 لما يجبها ان شاء الله تتوقع ممكن يصحح كام نقطه او ممكن يوصل لسعر كام علشان نبيع للهدف 1.37

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إنه لو هبط ووصل 1.4000
مش هيصحح كتير
ممكن يصحح لـ 1.4150 أو 1.4200 
خلينا ساعتها نبقى نشوف الوضع إيه

----------


## yousefh

أيوة أنا فكره يا أبو منيف
بس كنت فهمت سؤالك غلط 
إسم العضو   pro3
والمرة دي أنا متأكد 100 % 
وأنا فاكر إنه كان خايف الشركة ما تديهوش فلوسه
وكان بيسأل على كيفية سحب الأموال

----------


## كينج

اخبار اليابان كلها وحشه

----------


## كينج

فى انتظار الاعلانات

----------


## ابو منيف

> أيوة أنا فكره يا أبو منيف
> بس كنت فهمت سؤالك غلط 
> إسم العضو   pro3
> والمرة دي أنا متأكد 100 % 
> وأنا فاكر إنه كان خايف الشركة ما تديهوش فلوسه
> وكان بيسأل على كيفية سحب الأموال

 صح برااااااااااااااااااافوا عليك عمو يوسف ياعسل 
1000 شكر حبيبي قلبي وماقصرت ياغالي 0000000000000 :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

> صح برااااااااااااااااااافوا عليك عمو يوسف ياعسل 
> 1000 شكر حبيبي قلبي وماقصرت ياغالي 0000000000000

  عمو ايه ده عندو 23 سنه انت بتقلو عمو يبقى انت عندك كام سنه

----------


## medameda

> فى انتظار الاعلانات

 ان شاء الله . .

----------


## mdraw

صبا الخير ياشباب

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف وايه رايه فى الاغلاق

----------


## yousefh

> فين يوسف وايه رايه فى الاغلاق

 أنا كل جمعة بيكون عندي ماتشات كورة
--------------------------------------
المهم
الإغلاق كان جميل جدا يا عماد
الدولار إندكس أغلق فوق الترند الصاعد على 4 ساعات
الباوند أغلق أسفل الترند الهابط على 4 ساعات
اليورو أغلق أسفل الترند الهابط على 4 ساعات + أغلق أسفل مقاومة قوية جدا ومهمة 1.2365
-----------------------------------
بإذن الله
الإسبوع الجاي
إحتمال كبير نشوف قاب لأسفل وخصوصا على اليورو
----------------------------------
الأهداف أصبحت قريبه جدا
يا مسهل يارب

----------


## كينج

> أنا كل جمعة بيكون عندي ماتشات كورة
> --------------------------------------
> المهم
> الإغلاق كان جميل جدا يا عماد
> الدولار إندكس أغلق فوق الترند الصاعد على 4 ساعات
> الباوند أغلق أسفل الترند الهابط على 4 ساعات
> اليورو أغلق أسفل الترند الهابط على 4 ساعات + أغلق أسفل مقاومة قوية جدا ومهمة 1.2365
> -----------------------------------
> بإذن الله
> ...

   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## كينج

فينك يامدرو وابو عمرو

----------


## mdraw

أنا هون ياكينج
شلونك حبيبي عماد 
قرأت انه في وزير من الحكومة البريطانية الجديدة قدم استقالته بس عم أتأكد من الخبر من اكتر من موقع
قول يارب

----------


## كينج

نور الدين اكد الخبر يامسهل يارب ينهد

----------


## كينج

الاخبار كانت هادئه في المملكه المتحده , فالحكومه الجديده تعمل على اصدار الميزانيه الجديده. الحكومه تريد فورا تخفيض 6 بيليون يورو من ميزانيتها. وقد اقتصرت المعارضة حتى الآن لهذه الخطه ، ولكن المعركة الحقيقية ستأتي عندما رئيس الوزراء ديفيد كاميرون يريد بدء استهداف الحد من استحقاقات الرعاية الاجتماعية. هذه المشكلة من المؤكد ستسبب الكثير من الاحتجاجات ويمكن ان تكون اصعب للتنفيذ.
الفى جانب ميزنيه المملكه المتحده, تجار العملات سوف يراقبون مؤشر مديري المشتريات الرئيسية في المملكة المتحدة والأرقام السكنية التي سيتم الافراج عنهم هذا الاسبوع. وقد تعرقل التغيير الاقتصادي في المملكة المتحدة الذي بدأ في الربيع الماضي . ولذلك ، سوف تكون حريصة التجار لمعرفة ما إذا في واقع الأمر المملكة المتحدة ستعاني من خطر الركود و التراجع المزدوج ، أو في عوده النمو

----------


## mdraw

مسا الخير عماد يوسف عمر وكل الشباب
يارب هالأسبوع نشوف الــ1.40 في الباوند و الـــ 1.20 في اليورو 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

انا نفسى اعرف الفجوه لازم تتسد والا ممكن مايسد الفجوه خالص

----------


## mdraw

> انا نفسى اعرف الفجوه لازم تتسد والا ممكن مايسد الفجوه خالص

 عماد ممكن تتسد بس التوقيت لايعلمه إلا الله 
ممكن اليوم وممكن نهاية الأسبوع حسب المتغيرات

----------


## mdraw

بشوفكم بكرا شباب إن شاء الله
تصبحون على خير

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهله

----------


## ابو منيف

السلام عليكم 
اخوي عماد 
عصام (ايسمو) وينه معاد اشوفه 
عسى المانع خير 000000000000

----------


## كينج

اهلآ ابو منيف اسموا بقاله كام يوم مش موجود ربنا يستر

----------


## ابو منيف

> اهلآ ابو منيف اسموا بقاله كام يوم مش موجود ربنا يستر

 ان شاءالله بيكون المانع خير 
وبأذن الله يكون بخير وعافيه ويعود الينا بأسعد حال يارب 00000000000

----------


## un007

السلام عليكم يا رجالة واخبارك ايه يا كينج

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله ازيك انت

----------


## un007

تمام يا معلم مفيش مبروك على تأهل الاهلي خلي عندك روح رياضية

----------


## كينج

> تمام يا معلم مفيش مبروك على تأهل الاهلي خلي عندك روح رياضية

  لحد الاهلى مافيش الا التعصب بس   :48 48:  :007:

----------


## un007

ههههههههههههه ليه كده ده انا برضوه بحب الزماك بصراحة مفيش تعصب شجع اللعبة الحلوة

----------


## كينج

لالالالالالالالالالالالا انتو مش بتلعبوا كوره انتوا ماشيين بالكوسه انا شايف حسام البدرى نازل المطش وفى ايده اللى عايزه قطعها الشنطه السمسونيت ورايح ناحيه الحكم

----------


## كينج

طب ماتكلم هنا اوفر

----------


## un007

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا تعبان يا عم هروح انام تعبان من الشغل

----------


## un007

تصبح على خير

----------


## un007

تصباح على خير

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهله واللى يعلم يعلم نفسه

----------


## مذهله

اين اتجاه الباوند شباب

----------


## amr eltabei

> تمام يا معلم مفيش مبروك على تأهل الاهلي خلي عندك روح رياضية

  مبروك ياباشا ومبروك البطولة كمان ان شاء الله   

> لحد الاهلى مافيش الا التعصب بس

  تعصب لية بس يا عماد مش هتبطلو الحقد الازلى دة  :Big Grin:   

> ههههههههههههه ليه كده ده انا برضوه بحب الزماك بصراحة مفيش تعصب شجع اللعبة الحلوة

  ياباشا زمالك اية اللى بتحبة متخلنيش اغير فكرى عنك  :016:   

> لالالالالالالالالالالالا انتو مش بتلعبوا كوره انتوا ماشيين بالكوسه انا شايف حسام البدرى نازل المطش وفى ايده اللى عايزه قطعها الشنطه السمسونيت ورايح ناحيه الحكم

  تصدق يا عماد دة هيبقى نظام حسام حسن فى المستقبل  :Teeth Smile: عشان يمشى نفسة انتوا صدقتو نفسكوا انكم فريق ماشى عيشوا اللحظة :Ongue: بس عند الاهلى ولازم تعملو stop loss عشان 
الباقى من المحقظة مايروحش تانى  :Boxing:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## un007

صباح الفل والعسل يا عمور

----------


## amr eltabei

> صباح الفل والعسل يا عمور

 صباح الفل يا احمد ازيك عامل اية؟

----------


## un007

الحمد لله مقولتليش يا معلم ايه رائيك فى المدرسة

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله مقولتليش يا معلم ايه رائيك فى المدرسة

 والله شكلها كويس استمر عليها هتتعلم منها حاجات كويسة هتفيدك بتشرح الدنيا دة فيها اية بطريقة مبسطة نوعا ما لازم تتعلم يا احمد استفاد من اى حاجة تمر عليك اكيد هتنفعك فى المستقبل 
وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

بكره قرار الفايده الكندى للى بيدخلو على الكندى مش عارف ليه

----------


## كينج

هويوسف لسه نايم

----------


## كينج

قرار الفايده الاسترالى الساعه 4.5 الفجربتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## كينج

يووووووووووووووووووووسف

----------


## كينج

ايه المقومات على اليورو و الاسترلينى و الدعوم

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## كينج

صباح النور

----------


## mdraw

كيفك عماد 
شو بتعمل دايما عالنت
ماشاء الله صبح ومسا وليل ونهار موجود
ما مليت ؟

----------


## كينج

مستنى الاسترلينى ينهد

----------


## كينج

اليورو بينهار والاسترلينى والا على باله

----------


## mdraw

جد انا مليت كتير من الإسترليني

----------


## mdraw

وهي الإسترليني 
انبسط عمااااااااااد

----------


## كينج

> وهي الإسترليني 
> انبسط عمااااااااااد

  والله مش فاهم اصدق ايه

----------


## mdraw

ليش

----------


## كينج

مصطفى انت تقصد ان الاسترلينى اهه وانا انبسط يعنى

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

فييييييييييييييينك يايوسف

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام الاول

----------


## yousefh

موجود يا عماد
بس كنت مأجز إمبارح

----------


## كينج

يارب انجلترا تولع انا خلااااااااااااااااص طهقط

----------


## كينج

حتى انت كمان مأجز يايوسف مش كفايه البنوك ونور

----------


## كينج

خالى خلاص مافضلش فى حسابه الا 16 دولار واليورو ين عمال ينزل

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله الهبوط إللي حصل في اليورو ده
ماهو إلا مجرد بداية موجة هابطة 
ذي ما قلتلك يا عماد إن الهبوط هيحصل في بداية الشهر
وقول يا رب الباوند يحصله

----------


## yousefh

> حتى انت كمان مأجز يايوسف مش كفايه البنوك ونور

 غصب عني يا عماد
وعلى فكرة المفروض إن انا لغاية دلوقتي مأجز
أنا وأصحابي أخدين شاليه في قرية سياحية على البحر

----------


## كينج

فى بورسعيد

----------


## yousefh

> فى بورسعيد

 أيوة شوفت القرف
المشكلة إن أصحابي شغلهم في بورسعيد
عشان كده مش راضيين نسافر أي حته تانية
أنا لو عليا كنت أخدت بعضي وطلعت على إسكندرية ولا شرم

----------


## كينج

ياعم شرم ايه ياحسن يجندوك هناك هههههههههه

----------


## yousefh

> ياعم شرم ايه ياحسن يجندوك هناك هههههههههه

 مش فاهم ؟

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله الباوند لوكسر 1.4430
مش هيلاقي حاجة توقفه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> مش فاهم ؟

  ولا انا

----------


## كينج

انت ماعندكش اى احساس ان الاتجاه هايتغير قريب او ممكن تعتقد الاتجاه هايتغير عند سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

الدولار إندكس متألق
ورجع يتداول فوق الترند الصاعد
إن شاء الله إغلاق 4 ساعات القادم
هيجي معاه خير كتير

----------


## كينج

> الدولار إندكس متألق
> ورجع يتداول فوق الترند الصاعد
> إن شاء الله إغلاق 4 ساعات القادم
> هيجي معاه خير كتير

   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## yousefh

> انت ماعندكش اى احساس ان الاتجاه هايتغير قريب او ممكن تعتقد الاتجاه هايتغير عند سعر كام

 في الوقت الحالي صعب
اليورو لو كسر 1.2130 يبقى بالسلامة إلى 1.2000 ومن بعدها 1.18
والباوند لو كسر 1.42 يبقى بالسلامة إلى 1.4

----------


## yousefh

مع إني كنت متوقع للباوند صعود أكتر من كده
بس لوحصل وكسر 1.4430 ودي نقطة الترند الهابط المكسور ومتوسط 55 على 4 ساعات
كل المشترين هيخرجوا ويمكن يبيعوا كمان

----------


## mdraw

> مصطفى انت تقصد ان الاسترلينى اهه وانا انبسط يعنى

 ايوا عماد 
ليش انت شو فهمت علي

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام يوسف 
تعال لعندي على حلب وغير جو
بس ماعندي بحر

----------


## كينج

> ايوا عماد 
> ليش انت شو فهمت علي

  هو الجو عندكم حر زى عندنا

----------


## كينج

> وعليكم السلام يوسف 
> تعال لعندي على حلب وغير جو
> بس ماعندي بحر

 امال البحر فين

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام يوسف  تعال لعندي على حلب وغير جو
> بس ماعندي بحر

 الله يخليك
بس الواحد محتاج مكان على البحر
عشان الجو لا يطاق 
دا إحنا في بورسعيد
عندنا البحر وقناة السويس
وكل وده والدنيا حر
------
ياراجل دا أنا قاعد على البحر وحران

----------


## yousefh

يا جماعة حد يقولنا خبر الباوند
هالفيكس لأسعار المنازل نتيجته إية ؟

----------


## mdraw

> هو الجو عندكم حر زى عندنا

 ايوا حر ياعماد  

> امال البحر فين

 جنب الشاطئ    

> الله يخليك
> بس الواحد محتاج مكان على البحر
> عشان الجو لا يطاق 
> دا إحنا في بورسعيد
> عندنا البحر وقناة السويس
> وكل وده والدنيا حر
> ------
> ياراجل دا أنا قاعد على البحر وحران

 جو البحر حلو المسا لكن بالنهار بكون الرطوبة عالية

----------


## كينج

اذا كان بتوع المفكره مش عارفين احنا اللى هانعرف

----------


## mdraw

يوسف خبر الباوند بعد ربع ساعة كمان

----------


## كينج

ممكن ناخد بيع من هنا فى الاسترلينى

----------


## mdraw

هي مفكرة الفوركس فاكتوري

----------


## yousefh

مفكرة المنتدى كاتبة إن في خبر تاني للباوند وكان من 20 دقيقة
و أنا مش قصدي على مؤشر PMI 
أنا بتكلم على هالفيكس لأسعار المنازل 
معقولة تكون مفكرة المنتدى غلطانة

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن ناخد بيع من هنا فى الاسترلينى

 الأفضل إنتظار إغلاق أسفل 1.4430 يا عماد

----------


## كينج

المهم ممكن نبيع الباوند من هنا

----------


## كينج

اشمعنا

----------


## yousefh

ممكن

----------


## yousefh

بس حافظ على نسبة مخاطرتك يا عماد

----------


## mdraw

التوقيت غير معروف يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> التوقيت غير معروف يايوسف

 شكرا يا مصطفى

----------


## mdraw

> شكرا يا مصطفى

 العفو حبيبي لا شكر على واجب

----------


## كينج

الخبر لاهو ايجابى والا سلبى

----------


## yousefh

> الخبر لاهو ايجابى والا سلبى

 فكك من الأخبار 
الأخبار العادية دي ما بيبقاش ليها لازمة وقت الأزمة
ركز مع الأخبار الأهم ذي
التصريحات - إفلاس بنوك - تدخل بنوك - إعلان تقشف 
الأخبار دي أهم في الوقت الحالي

----------


## yousefh

كده ممكن نقول باي باي لليورو
وفي إنتظار 1.2070 ومن بعدها 1.2
بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

والاسترلينى مش ناوى يودع هو التانى

----------


## yousefh

> والاسترلينى مش ناوى يودع هو التانى

 يا عماد إنسى كل الأرقام إللي سمعتها على الباوند
كل واحد يقولك لو كسر دعم إيه مش عارف هيروح فين
بص دي الخلاصة..... 
الدعم يقع عند 1.4470 والكسر هنا سيعيد النظر إلى الهبوط من جديد  وسيضعف الصورة الفنية بشكل واضح  وسيستهدف الدعم المهم 1.4315 أولاً ثم الدعم الاهم 1.4227  ولكن ما دمنا فوق 1.4431  فالباوند سيقلع إلى مناطق أعلى بكثير، ومن المحتمل جداً أن نرى 1.49

----------


## yousefh

عشان كده بقولك إستنى إغلاق أسفل 1.4430
ودي أهم نقطة للباوند ... وسيبك من الأرقام التانية

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## yousefh

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## كينج

وعليكم ابو عمرو

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

الاسترلينى نراقب مستوى 1.4230 اهم نقطة لية طول ماهوة فوقها ممكن يطلع كسرها واغلاق ديلى اسفلها فهوة ان شاء الله الى الاهداف الجنوبية لا محال والله اعلم.........

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ياعمر

----------


## كينج

يظهر ان الواحد هايتوب من الاسترلينى

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام ياعمر

 ازيك يا مصطفى على فكرة انا اسمى عمرو مش عمر تفرق ياباشا :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> يظهر ان الواحد هايتوب من الاسترلينى

 ليه يا عماد
على فكرة الإسترليني من أحب العملات لقلبي  :Regular Smile: 
بس حاليا الأزمة متعلقة باليورو أكثر من الباوند
-------------------------
وكل وقت وليه عملته
و إلعب على الفردة النايمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> يظهر ان الواحد هايتوب من الاسترلينى

 لية كدة يا عماد دة احسن عملة تشتغل عليها تمام واليورو كمان احفظ مستوياتهم القوية
واتفرج على المكاسب باذن الله تعالى ربنا يكسبنا كلنا ويبعد عنا الخسائر يارب :Hands:

----------


## mdraw

> ازيك يا مصطفى على فكرة انا اسمى عمرو مش عمر تفرق ياباشا

 حبيبي عمرو 
كيفك لاتواخذني مانتبهت

----------


## كينج

نخلص من الاسترلينى وان شاء الله نحسن الادء بعد كده

----------


## yousefh

حد ما يعرفش عمرو يا مصطفى 
قالي الوداع وأقوله إيه
هو الوداع يتقال فيه إيه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> نخلص من الاسترلينى وان شاء الله نحسن الادء بعد كده

 إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

ما تقليش يا عماد
إنك لغاية دلوقتي في عقد البيع من 1.4437

----------


## amr eltabei

> يظهر ان الواحد هايتوب من الاسترلينى

 انت عارف مشكلتك اية يا عماد ان الشارت بتاعك فاضى على اى عملة هتتعب كدة اوى وهتفضل تسأل دايما اية هية الموقاومات والدعومات ودة غلط متزعلش منى ياعماد يعلم الله انى عايز كل
الناس تتعلم ازاى تتريد كويس الاجانب مش احسن ممنا ابد ابدا العقل العربى فية الخير دايما
بس فكر واتعلم اتعلم وهتلاقى الحياة سهلة جدا ومش هتسأل تانى ابدا على اى حاجة هتلقيها ادامك بس فتح عينك ياباشا :Yikes3:

----------


## amr eltabei

> حبيبي عمرو 
> كيفك لاتواخذني مانتبهت

 والا يهمك ياباشا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> حد ما يعرفش عمرو يا مصطفى 
> قالي الوداع وأقوله إيه
> هو الوداع يتقال فيه إيه

 ازيك يايوسف عامل اية ؟

----------


## yousefh

> ازيك يايوسف عامل اية ؟

 الحمد لله
يوم جميل بحر و ربح  ( نفس الحروف ) و الإتنين مع بعض في يوم واحد  :Regular Smile: 
ألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب

----------


## كينج

ايوه وفى واحد تانى من 4317 ومظبطه على 4257 يخلص

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله
> يوم جميل بحر و ربح ( نفس الحروف ) و الإتنين مع بعض في يوم واحد 
> ألف حمد وشكر ليك يارب

  
هههههههههههه وحر بردة متنسهاش :Big Grin:

----------


## yousefh

> هههههههههههه وحر بردة متنسهاش

 بحر و ربح و حر
أحمدك يا رب

----------


## amr eltabei

ممكن نشوف 1.1970 انهاردة فى اليورو ؟

----------


## yousefh

الدولار إندكس يتداول في مستويات
لم يصلها منذ شهر مارس 2009

----------


## yousefh

> ممكن نشوف 1.1970 انهاردة فى اليورو ؟

 أعتقد إنها صعبه
حاليا ممكن 1.2068

----------


## yousefh

يا جماعة عندي سؤال في برنامج Al trade
مفيش طريقة تخلي الأسعار تظهر على مستويات فيبوناتشي

----------


## amr eltabei

> يا جماعة عندي سؤال في برنامج Al trade
> مفيش طريقة تخلي الأسعار تظهر على مستويات فيبوناتشي

 تقصد يماترسم الفيبو تظهر الاسعار على رسمة التشارت يعنى

----------


## yousefh

لأ
أقصد إن سعر العملة الخاص بكل مستوى يظهر على المستوى

----------


## amr eltabei

طيب انا عندى مؤشر بيعمل كدة بس ازاى ارفعة من على الجهاز مش عارف بصراحة ازى؟

----------


## yousefh

كده

----------


## yousefh

> طيب انا عندى مؤشر بيعمل كدة بس ازاى ارفعة من على الجهاز مش عارف بصراحة ازى؟

 إضغط الملف الأول في ملف rar أو zip
وبعد كده إعمل في الصفحة إللي إنت بتكتب فيها المشاركة
إرفاق ملف
وحدد مكان الملف المضغوط
وبعد كده رفع الملف
وبعد كده تعتمد المشاركة

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## yousefh

تمام

----------


## amr eltabei

دة كويس للفيبو

----------


## yousefh

> دة كويس للفيبو

 ألف ألف شكر يا باشا
هو ده إللي انا عايزه

----------


## amr eltabei

> ألف ألف شكر يا باشا
> هو ده إللي انا عايزه

 تاخد واحد تانى بيرسم الفيبوناتشى اتوماتيك بردة حلو؟

----------


## yousefh

نقطة 1.2122 في اليورو مهمة جدا
لو أغلق 4 ساعات أسفلها يبقى ممكن نشوف 1.2070 و 1.2 خلال اليوم أو غدا
لو أغلق أعلى منها ممكن نشوف إرتداد قوي

----------


## yousefh

> تاخد واحد تانى بيرسم الفيبوناتشى اتوماتيك بردة حلو؟

 جميل إبعت

----------


## amr eltabei

> جميل إبعت

 ماشى

----------


## amr eltabei

دة انا بعتمد علية بردة كويس اوى

----------


## yousefh

شكرا يا عمرو
بس فعلا موضوع ظهور الأسعار على المستويات ده
كان تعبني أوي

----------


## yousefh

أنا بعت usd chf من 1.1730 وربنا يستر
دي أول مرة أدخل فيها على الزوج ده 
بس بصراحة مستوى مغري للبيع

----------


## amr eltabei

خد دة بقة كلمة سر التشارت بجد بيعتمد على 38% و 61% بس دينامك انا بعتمد علية فى الارتدادات والتعزيز والاغلاقات تحت او فوق المستويين دول واتفرج هيعمل اية معاك ممتاز جدا جدا جدا الى اقصى حد ممكن تتصورة اتفضل :Big Grin:

----------


## amr eltabei

> خد دة بقة كلمة سر التشارت بجد بيعتمد على 38% و 61% بس دينامك انا بعتمد علية فى الارتدادات والتعزيز والاغلاقات تحت او فوق المستويين دول واتفرج هيعمل اية معاك ممتاز جدا جدا جدا الى اقصى حد ممكن تتصورة اتفضل

  
وبيحددلك الترجت كمان اشتغل علية ديلى واربع ساعات ممتاز جدا

----------


## yousefh

الله يخليك مش عارف أقولك إيه
ذوق و أخلاق و مؤشرات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

> الله يخليك مش عارف أقولك إيه
> ذوق و أخلاق و مؤشرات

 شكرا يايوسف دة انت اللى ذوق بس لو كنت اهلاوى كنت ......... يالا بقة لو عايز اى حاجة تانى 
ان تحت امرك وامر الاخوة طبعا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

فعلا
1.2240
نفس المستوى إللي أنا ناوي أعزز منه

----------


## amr eltabei

> فعلا
> 1.2240
> نفس المستوى إللي أنا ناوي أعزز منه

  
اة انا هبيع علية بكميات كويسة ان شاء الله بترجت 1.1980 وربنا كريم

----------


## yousefh

> اة انا هبيع علية بكميات كويسة ان شاء الله بترجت 1.1980 وربنا كريم

 إن شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الكيبل مالو يا جدعان دة قرفنا مش عايز يتهد وينزل بقا ولا اية طلع تانى 1.4560

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا رجالة انا لسه مخلص امتحان وقلولى مبروك شيلت المادة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

ياعم قلنا انت ربنا يعنكم على الاسترلينى ابن الذينا ده
ان شاء الله ناااااااااااااجح يا احمد وتجبلنا بط من طنطا حلاوه النجاح بس يكون متزغط فول

----------


## un007

اكيد يا حبى واحشنى يا كينج والله اخبارك ايه يا صحبى

----------


## amr eltabei

> 

 كدة الباوند ماشى صح تمام صحح زى ما الكتاب قال بأذن الله اغلاق اليوم اسفل 1.4646 يكون مطمن للنزول ان شاء الله والله اعلم على فكرة انا بايع من المستويين وربنا كريم

----------


## amr eltabei

يوسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسف فين اهة  اعتقد دة التصحيح اللى كنت مستنية يا يوسف ويارب تكون بيعت كويس وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى قرفنا اخر قرف ربنا يهده

----------


## amr eltabei

هوة كان عايز يجيب الرقم دة وخلاص خلصت ان شاء الله خير ........فين الرجالة راحو؟

----------


## كينج

يوسف بيبقى فى سابع نومه دلوقتى 
طلعه الانتحار ده

----------


## كينج

خلاص هاينهد من هنا

----------


## كينج

يوسف قال 4720 على ما اعتقد عمرو انا بكلمك مش بكلم نفسى مش لازم اعمل اقتباس على مشاركتك

----------


## amr eltabei

> خلاص هاينهد من هنا

 تكنكل اة صحح كويس اخبارى طبعا الاخبار على الدولار كويسة يبقى فاضل اية؟ الانتظار والصبر ياعماد عشان دلوقتى اللعبة نفسية بحتة اللى خايف يبعد عن الشاشة وينتظر الاغلاق اسفل 
1.4646 ان شاء الله خير غير كدة الله اعلم.........

----------


## amr eltabei

> يوسف قال 4720 على ما اعتقد عمرو انا بكلمك مش بكلم نفسى مش لازم اعمل اقتباس على مشاركتك

 ماشى ياباشا انا عارف انك بتكلمنى هوة فية حد تانى غيرنا هنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

اغلاق يومى والا ايه

----------


## un007

صباح الفل يا عمور

----------


## amr eltabei

> اغلاق يومى والا ايه

 اغلاق يومى تحت المستوى 1.4646 دة مهم جدا جدا للنزول لا قدر الله واغلق يومى فوق
مستوى 1.4725 مش كويس خالص خالص ودة استوب البيع والله اعلم

----------


## yousefh

أيوة في غيركم هنا
------------------
أنا معاكم مش نايم يا عماد
ما تنساش إن أنا في شاليه و أصحابي مش راحمني
وبعدين شوية كده ونازل حمام السباحة ( البسين )  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> صباح الفل يا عمور

 ازيك يا احمد عامل اية فى الامتحانات يارب تكون خير ان شاء الله :Hands:

----------


## amr eltabei

> أيوة في غيركم هنا
> ------------------
> أنا معاكم مش نايم يا عماد
> ما تنساش إن أنا في شاليه و أصحابي مش راحمني
> وبعدين شوية كده ونازل حمام السباحة ( البسين )

 ههههههههه ماشى ياسيدى ناس هايصة وناس  :Boxing:  هههههههه اهوة ياباشا جابلك التصحيح 
اللى انت كنت بتفكر فية صح والا اية؟

----------


## yousefh

تمام يا عمور ( إشمعنى أحمد )
أنا بعت من 1.2300

----------


## كينج

جاب 4720 يايوسف اللى كن بتقول عليها يارب ينهد بقى

----------


## amr eltabei

> تمام يا عمور ( إشمعنى أحمد )
> أنا بعت من 1.2300

 ماشى ياباشا بس انا بتكلم على الاسترلينى نقطة 1.4725 دة كنت مستنيها من زمان اوى
واولت مش هيجبها بس اهوة جابها والحمد لله جابها اول الاسبوع خير يعنى ربنا يسهل وياخد 
شاكوش محترم يجيبة الارض لان اغلاق فوق المستوى دة لا سمح الله يبقى عايز يبص على اسعار شمالية عالية جدا تبدا من 1.5030 اولنا ياباشا الله كريم مفيش ادامنا غير الصبر
فقط ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> جاب 4720 يايوسف اللى كن بتقول عليها يارب ينهد بقى

  

> ماشى ياباشا بس انا بتكلم على الاسترلينى نقطة 1.4725 دة كنت مستنيها من زمان اوى
> واولت مش هيجبها بس اهوة جابها والحمد لله جابها اول الاسبوع خير يعنى ربنا يسهل وياخد
> شاكوش محترم يجيبة الارض لان اغلاق فوق المستوى دة لا سمح الله يبقى عايز يبص على اسعار شمالية عالية جدا تبدا من 1.5030 اولنا ياباشا الله كريم مفيش ادامنا غير الصبر
> فقط ان شاء الله

 لو تفتكر يا عماد
أنا خرجت من بيع الباوند عند 1.4300
وقولتلك إن الباوند عايز يعمل إعادة تقييم لوضعه على اليورو 
وده فعلا إللي بيحصل
اليورو بينخفض والباوند ثابت
ولما اليورو يرتفع يأخد الباوند معاه
-----------------------------------
وكانت أهداف التصحيح إللي انا شايفها
1.46 
1.4670
1.4720
----------------
قولوا يارب يكتفي بالتصحيح لغاية هنا ويرجع يكمل الهبوط
و إلا ممكن نشوف 1.49 بس ربنا يسهل وما يوصلها لإنها تعتبر أبعد مستويات التصحيح
وصعب يوصلها
----------------

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## yousefh

و غدا بإذن الله
يكون الوضع هدى شوية
وساعتها أقولك التصحيح إنتهى ولا لأ

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## bu_mohammed

> حسب الفيبوناتشي على الديلي هو ممكن يصحح لغاية 1.45 عند 38 فايبو و1.47 عند 61 فايبو

 واخيراً وصل للتوقعات

----------


## كينج

> واخيراً وصل للتوقعات

  ماشى ياعم العبقرى هيجيب 1.4 امتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## mdraw

شو شو شو شووووووووووهاد 
طلعت كم ساعة شو صاير

----------


## كينج

هى اليزابيث لو ماتت الاسترلينى ينزل

----------


## mdraw

> هى اليزابيث لو ماتت الاسترلينى ينزل

 بعيد الشر عنها وسلامة قلبها
صبية بأول عمرها 
خاف الله ياعماد البنت بدها عريس

----------


## yousefh

إنت قصدك الملكة إليزابيث
الملقبة بالكتكوتة  :Regular Smile:  
ذي ما قلك مصطفى .. دي بيدورولها على عريس
و مهند إتقدملها .. وهي رفضته

----------


## mdraw

> إنت قصدك الملكة إليزابيث
> الملقبة بالكتكوتة  
> ذي ما قلك مصطفى .. دي بيدورولها على عريس
> و مهند إتقدملها .. وهي رفضته

 بتعرف ليه رفضت مهند ؟؟؟
عشان بدها عريس اسمه عماد

----------


## yousefh

> بتعرف ليه رفضت مهند ؟؟؟
> عشان بدها عريس اسمه عماد

 عارف يا مصطفى
عشان كده عماد مسمي نفسه الكينج  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> عارف يا مصطفى
> عشان كده عماد مسمي نفسه الكينج

 لاتخليه يخجل يايوسف 
عماد من خجله ماعاد يكتب   :Inlove:

----------


## yousefh

> أنا بعت usd chf من 1.1730 وربنا يستر
> دي أول مرة أدخل فيها على الزوج ده 
> بس بصراحة مستوى مغري للبيع

 أسرع 200 نقطة شوفتهم في حياتي
الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

> لاتخليه يخجل يايوسف 
> عماد من خجله ماعاد يكتب

  لا والله الكمبيوتر بيعمل عندى حجات غريبه

----------


## amr eltabei

> هى اليزابيث لو ماتت الاسترلينى ينزل

    :Big Grin: هيجيب 1.4000 قبل ما تدفن ياباشا

----------


## كينج

انا ابتديت اقلق من الاسترلينى مش عارف اعمل ايه

----------


## mdraw

> أسرع 200 نقطة شوفتهم في حياتي
> الحمد لله

 مبروك عليك يوسف
الله يرضى عليك عطيهم لعماد ليشتري دبلة للبسبوسة الكتكوتة عشان نباركلهم

----------


## كينج

الحساب مافضلش فيه الا 370 نقطه

----------


## amr eltabei

> أسرع 200 نقطة شوفتهم في حياتي
> الحمد لله

  مبروك يا يوسف الزوج دة انا مش بحبة خالص :Angry Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> لا والله الكمبيوتر بيعمل عندى حجات غريبه

 دي حاجات من الفرحة

----------


## كينج

> مبروك عليك يوسف
> الله يرضى عليك عطيهم لعماد ليشتري دبلة للبسبوسة الكتكوتة عشان نباركلهم

  شكلى كده هاجوزهالك يا مصطفى

----------


## yousefh

> مبروك يا يوسف الزوج دة انا مش بحبة خالص

 والله ولا أنا بحبه
ودي كانت أول عملية أدخلها عليه في حياتي
بس متعود كل يوم أحلله مع باقي الأزواج لإرتباط حركته مع الدولار إندكس 
بس ذي ما قلتلك 1.1730 كانت مستويات مغرية للبيع

----------


## yousefh

> شكلى كده هاجوزهالك يا مصطفى

 إنتوا هتتخنقوا عليها ولا إيه ؟ 
خلاص ولا إنت ولا هو
أنا هجوزها لعمرو عشان قاعد ساكت طول الحصة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> إنتوا هتتخنقوا عليها ولا إيه ؟ 
> خلاص ولا إنت ولا هو
> أنا هجوزها لعمرو عشان قاعد ساكت طول الحصة

 ههههههههه لا ياباشا انا متجوز وخلصت خلاص والحمد لله انما بقة الدور عليك انت 
عشان تاخدها وتقعدوا سوا سوا على البحر :Big Grin:  وتنزلها معاك البيسين كمان ياسيدى وتجبلنا اخبار
الباوند طبعا والا اية معلش ضحى انت المرة دة عشان حبايبك وبعدين انت لسة صغير ياباشا   :012:

----------


## mdraw

> إنتوا هتتخنقوا عليها ولا إيه ؟ 
> خلاص ولا إنت ولا هو
> أنا هجوزها لعمرو عشان قاعد ساكت طول الحصة

  
مبروك ياعمرو   :18:

----------


## كينج

> إنتوا هتتخنقوا عليها ولا إيه ؟ 
> خلاص ولا إنت ولا هو
> أنا هجوزها لعمرو عشان قاعد ساكت طول الحصة

  
مبروك ياعمر كان لازم نجيب تورته تليق بالملكه

----------


## mdraw

كلك زوء يا عماد 
ياعمرو هيدا مني ومن عماد ويوسف لهيك مكبرين الكاتو شوي

----------


## yousefh

> ههههههههه لا ياباشا انا متجوز وخلصت خلاص والحمد لله انما بقة الدور عليك انت
> عشان تاخدها وتقعدوا سوا سوا على البحر وتنزلها معاك البيسين كمان ياسيدى وتجبلنا اخبار
> الباوند طبعا والا اية معلش ضحى انت المرة دة عشان حبايبك وبعدين انت لسة صغير ياباشا

 واحدة ذي دي .. عايزة رعاية خاصة
يعني ما ينفعش تنزل بحر ولا بسين
وإلا ممكن تدوب وتبوش مننا 
ويبقى العالم خسر أنثى مومياء من أعظم الموميوات في عصرنا الحالي

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى شكله ناوى على طلوع تانى والا ايه

----------


## amr eltabei

> واحدة ذي دي .. عايزة رعاية خاصة
> يعني ما ينفعش تنزل بحر ولا بسين
> وإلا ممكن تدوب وتبوش مننا 
> ويبقى العالم خسر أنثى مومياء من أعظم الموميوات في عصرنا الحالي

 يا سيدى خلى كلامنا خفيف عليها شوية بدل ماتزعل مننا والباوند يرتفع وتبقى كارثة
لاسمح الله انا بايع بغباوة اوى من هنا ربنا يستر بقة :Emoticon1:

----------


## كينج

يارب يهدك ياسترلينى يارب يهد انجلترا وبريطانيا و لندن يعنى المملكه المتحده كلها

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن التصحيح إنتهى ... و إن شاء الله يرجع يكمل هبوط ونشوف 1.4545 مبدأيا

----------


## amr eltabei

والله يا جماعة مع احترامى لنور ورؤيتة طبعا استاذ كبير مفيش كلام بألنسبة للاسترلينى اغلاق فوق 1.4725
هيودية 1.5030 تانى انا بتكلم على المستويات اللى ممكن تغير الاتجاة لفترة مش الاسعار اللى ممكن تتريد عليها يومى يعنى المقومات والدعومات القوية جدا انا شايفة بيقول ان الاسترلينى ممكن يروح 1.4780
اخر ارتفاع وانا النقطة دة مش عندى خالص على التشارت يعنى مش بتمثل مستوى قوى والا حاجة والا اية؟

----------


## yousefh

لأ هو في عند مستوى 1.4760 ترند هابط

----------


## mdraw

> يارب يهدك ياسترلينى يارب يهد انجلترا وبريطانيا و لندن يعنى المملكه المتحده كلها

 قديش بتبعد انجلترا عن بريطانيا   :016:

----------


## yousefh

> قديش بتبعد انجلترا عن بريطانيا

 سؤال حكيم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

> قديش بتبعد انجلترا عن بريطانيا

  150 سم

----------


## mdraw

> سؤال حكيم

 يوسف لازم الواحد يسأل ويتعلم 
صح ولا لأ

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف لازم الواحد يسأل ويتعلم
> صح ولا لأ

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الإجابة 
صح

----------


## mdraw

> 150 سم

 ومين أقرب لمين
بريطانيا ولا انكلترا ولا لندن

----------


## amr eltabei

> لأ هو في عند مستوى 1.4760 ترند هابط

----------


## yousefh

تمام يا عمرو

----------


## yousefh

بس هو أوضح من كده على 4 ساعات

----------


## كينج

واذا كسر 4760 يبقى ناوى على اييييييييييييييييه الله يخرب بيته

----------


## yousefh

> واذا كسر 4760 يبقى ناوى على اييييييييييييييييه الله يخرب بيته

 ما أنا قلتلك يا عماد
يبقى ناوي على 1.49

----------


## كينج

وبعد ال49

----------


## كينج

انا اعتقد 4768

----------


## yousefh

الله أعلم
أنا تحليلاتي ممكن تجيب تحركات من 200 إلى 400 نقطة 
أكتر من كده عليك بالأستاذ نور وتحليل الأسواق المشتركة
بصراحة أنا كانت أول مرة أعرف إن ممكن الواحد يبيع أو يشتري بهدف 1000 نقطة 
كان لما دخلت ورشة الأستاذ نور 
ربنا يزيده علما ويبارك له في ماله

----------


## كينج

ياريت تبقى قاعد لحد الاغلاق يايوسف لما نشوف الوضع هايبقى ايه

----------


## yousefh

> ياريت تبقى قاعد لحد الاغلاق يايوسف لما نشوف الوضع هايبقى ايه

 إن شاء الله

----------


## amr eltabei

> الله أعلم
> أنا تحليلاتي ممكن تجيب تحركات من 200 إلى 400 نقطة 
> أكتر من كده عليك بالأستاذ نور وتحليل الأسواق المشتركة
> بصراحة أنا كانت أول مرة أعرف إن ممكن الواحد يبيع أو يشتري بهدف 1000 نقطة 
> كان لما دخلت ورشة الأستاذ نور 
> ربنا يزيده علما ويبارك له في ماله

 لية ياريس دة انا ايام ماكنت بشتغل على الداو كان الترجت بتاعى من 500 الى 800 نقطة فى الاوردر الواحد بس ايام الحركات البهلونية اللى كان بيعملها والاويل بردة يايوسف ترجتة كان كبير فى الاسبوع  :Drive1: رايح جاى  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> لية ياريس دة انا ايام ماكنت بشتغل على الداو كان الترجت بتاعى من 500 الى 800 نقطة فى الاوردر الواحد بس ايام الحركات البهلونية اللى كان بيعملها والاويل بردة يايوسف ترجتة كان كبير فى الاسبوع رايح جاى

 ايوة عارف
بس أنا بتكلم على العملات

----------


## amr eltabei

تقريبا بطارية الجهاز بتشطب هرجعلكوا تانى ان شاء الله لو قاعدين؟

----------


## yousefh

يا جماعة أنا إبتاديت أقلق
الإغلاق اليومي قرب 
والدولار إندكس بيتداول في مستويات متدنية أسفل الترند الصاعد المكسور
ولو أغلق يومي تحته + إرتفاع في العملات على الدولار 
هتبقى مشكلة

----------


## yousefh

> تقريبا بطارية الجهاز بتشطب هرجعلكوا تانى ان شاء الله لو قاعدين؟

 أوكي
مستنينك

----------


## yousefh

هنزل أنا و صحابي نجيب عشاء
و إن شاء الله
هرجع على الإغلاق
-------------------
السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

لسه فاضل 3.10 سعات يايوسف

----------


## كينج

> هنزل أنا و صحابي نجيب عشاء
> و إن شاء الله
> هرجع على الإغلاق
> -------------------
> السلام عليكم

  ليه هاتجيبوا العشا من رمانه

----------


## كينج

ماتقلش فى العشا يايوسف علشان تعرف تركز

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يستر يا جماعة على الباوند انتو بايعين من انه اماكن
انا بايع من 1.4615 ومن 1.4550

----------


## كينج

انا من تحتيك شويه 4437

----------


## mdraw

أنا بايع من أسفل الشارت
1.43 
الله يلطف بعباده

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يلطف بينا يااااااااااارب ويسترها معانا

----------


## mdraw

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## amr eltabei

وانا بايع من 1.4470 عقد صغير ومعزز من 1.4530 بعقد اكبر شوية ومتغابى من 1.4720 وخلصت من نصفة من شوية ربنا يستر ان شاء الله هينزل

----------


## yousefh

عودنا

----------


## كينج

باقى حوالى نصف ساعه على الاغلاق

----------


## كينج

يوساااااااااااااااااااف

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك فى الاغلااااااااااااااااااااااق

----------


## amr eltabei

اعتقد الاغلاق ممتاز كدة مفيش خوف بأذن الله واخرة ممكن ان عملها 1.4770 ودة المستوى اللى قالة اخونا
نور باذن الله والى الاهداف الجنوبية ان عاجلا او اجلاا .......

----------


## yousefh

الإغلاق جيد سواء لليورو أو الباوند
يدعم الهبوط
ولكن كالعادة اليورو هو الأقرب للهبوط

----------


## mdraw

مسا الخير شباب

----------


## yousefh

مساء النور

----------


## mdraw

8 دقايق والسعر لم يتحرك نقطة واحدة 
شو القصة

----------


## كينج

الخوف بس لعياره يفلت ويطلع اكتر من كده

----------


## amr eltabei

> الإغلاق جيد سواء لليورو أو الباوند
> يدعم الهبوط
> ولكن كالعادة اليورو هو الأقرب للهبوط

  
اية الكلام الكبير اوى دة يايوسف اللى قولتة فى موضوع نور بارك الله فيك يا اخى بجد
دة انا كنت هنام خلاص تعبت من متابعة الشاشة واول مرة فى حياتى المهنية الفوركسية
اتنح ادام الشاشة كدة عشان موضوع الاغلاق لانة كان يهمنى جدا لمحفظتى لانى لاول مرة
اخالف نظامى من فترة كبيرة جدا مش فاكر طبعا من امتى بس المهم انى اتغبيت وبحمد الله
ربنا كرمنى جدا جدا وخرجت بنصف كمياتى بمكسب بس دة من عند ربنا طبعا والاغلاق 
طمنى نوعا ما حتى لو الاسترلينى عكس عليا 1000 نقطة انا فى امان والحمد لله
وبجد كلامك صحصحنى اوى ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله تحياتى ليك ولللاخوة فى هذا الموضوع   :015:  :015:

----------


## yousefh

المهم في الوقت الحالي إن الدولار إندكس إرتد من 76.4 % فيبو لأخر موجة صاعدة
وعاد للإرتفاع مرة أخرى والمؤشرات تؤكد إنتهاء التصحيح الهابط
وفي إنتظار عودته للتداول فوق الترند الصاعد مرة أخرى يوم غد
ربنا يسهل 
بالنسبة للباوند
أعتقد إنه إكتفى من إعادة التقييم وسيواصل هبوطه بإذن الله بالتوافق مع هبوط اليورو

----------


## كينج

انا هاريح الكمبيوتر ساعه ياحسن ده ولع سلام مؤقت

----------


## yousefh

> اية الكلام الكبير اوى دة يايوسف اللى قولتة فى موضوع نور بارك الله فيك يا اخى بجد
> دة انا كنت هنام خلاص تعبت من متابعة الشاشة واول مرة فى حياتى المهنية الفوركسية
> اتنح ادام الشاشة كدة عشان موضوع الاغلاق لانة كان يهمنى جدا لمحفظتى لانى لاول مرة
> اخالف نظامى من فترة كبيرة جدا مش فاكر طبعا من امتى بس المهم انى اتغبيت وبحمد الله
> ربنا كرمنى جدا جدا وخرجت بنصف كمياتى بمكسب بس دة من عند ربنا طبعا والاغلاق 
> طمنى نوعا ما حتى لو الاسترلينى عكس عليا 1000 نقطة انا فى امان والحمد لله
> وبجد كلامك صحصحنى اوى ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله تحياتى ليك ولللاخوة فى هذا الموضوع

 شكرا يا عمرو
بس فعلا الكلام إللي أنا قلته كل كلمة فيه يستهلها الأخ نور
وبعدين دي وحشة في حقه لما واحد يدخل مش عارف الدنيا ماشية إزاي ويقول السوق معاكسنا 500 نقطة
-------------------------------------
ده راجل وظيفته الفوركس
-------------------------------------
وممكن تطلع عليه سمعة وحشة بسبب واحد مش عارف هو بيقول إيه
-------------------------------------
 يبقى هيضروه في شغله
وهيضورنا إحنا كمان عشان أستاذ نور أكيد ساعتها هيسبنا
ما هو بني أدم بارضوه ومش كل شوية هيستحمل واحد يدخل ينتقده
------------------------------------
دا إحنا في عز ما كنا بنبقى كسبنين
كان في ناس معروفه ما بنشفهاش إلا في وقت الخسارة
تقوم داخله وتقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسابنا إتصفر
-----------------------------------
الواحد ما بيحبش يحكم على حد
وربنا العالم بالنفوس

----------


## mdraw

> شكرا يا عمرو
> بس فعلا الكلام إللي أنا قلته كل كلمة فيه يستهلها الأخ نور
> وبعدين دي وحشة في حقه لما واحد يدخل مش عارف الدنيا ماشية إزاي ويقول السوق معاكسنا 500 نقطة
> -------------------------------------
> ده راجل وظيفته الفوركس
> -------------------------------------
> وممكن تطلع عليه سمعة وحشة بسبب واحد مش عارف هو بيقول إيه
> -------------------------------------
> يبقى هيضروه في شغله
> ...

 برافو عليك يوسف 
كلامك سليم 100 % والحمد لله إنك وضحت الأمور
لأنه مو حلوة كلنا نكتب وندافع ونشجب ونستنكر 
كلامك بالنيابة عن كل محبين السيد نور

----------


## amr eltabei

> شكرا يا عمرو
> بس فعلا الكلام إللي أنا قلته كل كلمة فيه يستهلها الأخ نور
> وبعدين دي وحشة في حقه لما واحد يدخل مش عارف الدنيا ماشية إزاي ويقول السوق معاكسنا 500 نقطة
> -------------------------------------
> ده راجل وظيفته الفوركس
> -------------------------------------
> وممكن تطلع عليه سمعة وحشة بسبب واحد مش عارف هو بيقول إيه
> -------------------------------------
> يبقى هيضروه في شغله
> ...

 كلامك صح وياما ناس كويسة جدا مشيت بسبب الكلام دة كتير سابو المنتدى
هقولك عن نفسى انا فى المنتدى العريق دة بجد مع احترامى لجميع الاخوة الافاضل 
اللى تكرموا بتعليم ناس كتيرة فى هذا المنتدى ويصعب على ذكرهم اخاف انسى حد منهم
ربنا يحاسبنى لاكن اخينا نور انا بجد اتعلمت منة حاجات كتير بصراحة ربنا يكرمة 
وطبعا اخونا الكبير اوى وضاح عطار اللى غايب بقالة فترة كبيرة يارب يكون بخير وصحة
اتعلمت منة حاجات كتيرة اوى اوى واستفدت من مؤشراتة وكانت سبب فى بقائى فى السوق حتى الان ودة اعتراف منى لللاخ وضاح بارك الله فية يارب :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

> كلامك صح وياما ناس كويسة جدا مشيت بسبب الكلام دة كتير سابو المنتدى
> هقولك عن نفسى انا فى المنتدى العريق دة بجد مع احترامى لجميع الاخوة الافاضل 
> اللى تكرموا بتعليم ناس كتيرة فى هذا المنتدى ويصعب على ذكرهم اخاف انسى حد منهم
> ربنا يحاسبنى لاكن اخينا نور انا بجد اتعلمت منة حاجات كتير بصراحة ربنا يكرمة 
> وطبعا اخونا الكبير اوى وضاح عطار اللى غايب بقالة فترة كبيرة يارب يكون بخير وصحة
> اتعلمت منة حاجات كتيرة اوى اوى واستفدت من مؤشراتة وكانت سبب فى بقائى فى السوق حتى الان ودة اعتراف منى لللاخ وضاح بارك الله فية يارب

 على فكرة عمرو وضاح عطار بصحة جيدة والحمد لله
ومن فترة حكيت معه عالموبايل وعلى أساس نقعد نشرب شيشة بس مشاغلنا شوي أخرتنا
المهم هو حاليا بعيد عن الفوركس

----------


## amr eltabei

تصبحوا على خير بقة عشان انا بنام تقريبا واشوفكوا بكرة مع الارباح باذن الله.

----------


## mdraw

وانت بخير إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> برافو عليك يوسف
> كلامك سليم 100 % والحمد لله إنك وضحت الأمور
> لأنه مو حلوة كلنا نكتب وندافع ونشجب ونستنكر
> كلامك بالنيابة عن كل محبين السيد نور

 والله يا مصطفى
أنا قصدت أكتب الكلام غللي انا كتبته ده لأكتر من سبب
-------------------------------------------------------
أسباب إنت عارفها و أنا ذكرتها هنا وفي ورشة الأستاذ نور
-------------------------------------------------------
وفي سبب تاني في دماغي
وهو إني أنا حابيت أفكر ناس كتير ظهرت في الورشة من فترة قريبة نور الدين عمل إيه في 6 شهور
كل واحد يقولك الباوند إلى ............... بعد كسره لـ ...............
وهم ناس مش فاهمين بيقولوا إية
من كام يوم واحد بيقول اليورو إلى 1.2600 إذا كسر 1.2350
فبقوله قولي سبب واحد يخليك تقول كده و إرفق شارت
بيرد عليا ويقولي ( والله ضحكتني .... تا بع و إنت تشوف بنفسك )
--------------------------------------------
وللأسف الناس دي كترت جدا
و انا عندي مشكلة
لما أي حد بيقول على رقم ويكون الرقم ده مش موجود في تحليلي
أفضل قاعد ساعة أدور الرقم ده جه منين
حتى لو هو رقم غلط
-------------------------
وواحد تاني
أعد أكتر من يومين يقولك التعزيز خطر وبطلب من الجميع الإبتعاد عن التداول
وبعد كده يقولك أنا شايف نقطة 1.4440 جيدة لبيع الباوند بهدف لايقل عن 30 إلى 50 نقطة
والله ما كنت عارف أضحك ولا أحزن على الناس إللي كانت متابعة معاه وتقوله ياريت تقولنا لما الباوند يوصل لنقطة جيدة للبيع
----------------------------------------
وواحد يقول لنور أنا شايف إن الكلام إللي إنت بتقوله غلط
مع إحترامي لرأيك 
طيب لما إنت شايف إن كلامه غلط بتابعه ليه أساسا

----------


## amr eltabei

> على فكرة عمرو وضاح عطار بصحة جيدة والحمد لله
> ومن فترة حكيت معه عالموبايل وعلى أساس نقعد نشرب شيشة بس مشاغلنا شوي أخرتنا
> المهم هو حاليا بعيد عن الفوركس

 الحمد لله طمنتنى يا مصطفى اوى بجد اصل الراجل دة محترم اوى وفعال للخير دائما 
انا كنت متابعة فى صمت واتعلمت منه كتيير ولة فضل عليا بعد ربنا بارك الله فيك يا مصطفى انك طمنتنى علية وربنا يكرمك ويكرمة من وسع يارب تحياتى ليك ولللاخ وضاح عطار :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

> والله يا مصطفى
> أنا قصدت أكتب الكلام غللي انا كتبته ده لأكتر من سبب
> -------------------------------------------------------
> أسباب إنت عارفها و أنا ذكرتها هنا وفي ورشة الأستاذ نور
> -------------------------------------------------------
> وفي سبب تاني في دماغي
> وهو إني أنا حابيت أفكر ناس كتير ظهرت في الورشة من فترة قريبة نور الدين عمل إيه في 6 شهور
> كل واحد يقولك الباوند إلى ............... بعد كسره لـ ...............
> وهم ناس مش فاهمين بيقولوا إية
> ...

 هههههههههه بجد ضحكتني يوسف
تذكرت كل هالناس يلي ذكرتهم حضرتك 
وللأسف كتير ناس حسيت من كلامهم انه دخولهم لموضوع نور مقصود وهدفهم ابعاد نور عن الساحة بمضايقته بكلام طالع نازل متل الشارت 
بس الحمد لله انه اخلاقه أرقى من تفكيرهم 
عن جد نور كبير كبير كبير بكل معنى الكلمة  
المضحك في الأمر شوف عدد المشاركات للناس يلي بترجف كل ما عكس السعر 50 نقطة 
بتلاقيه تارك البسطة وجاي عالفوركس وبدو بيومين يصير محلل مالي ومن أصحاب الملايين 
الله يصلحنا ويصلحهم يارب

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله طمنتنى يا مصطفى اوى بجد اصل الراجل دة محترم اوى وفعال للخير دائما 
> انا كنت متابعة فى صمت واتعلمت منه كتيير ولة فضل عليا بعد ربنا بارك الله فيك يا مصطفى انك طمنتنى علية وربنا يكرمك ويكرمة من وسع يارب تحياتى ليك ولللاخ وضاح عطار

 الله يكرمك ياعمرو ويرزقك الرزق الحلال والناس الطيبة بتشوف كل العالم طيبين

----------


## mostafa400

ربنا يهد الاسترلينى

----------


## mdraw

> ربنا يهد الاسترلينى

 ليش يا ابن الحلال ؟

----------


## mostafa400

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## yousefh

> ليش يا ابن الحلال ؟

 ليش ؟
إية إللي ليش يا مصطفى
هو إنت شاري إسترليني ولا إية ؟

----------


## yousefh

للإيضاح
مصطفى المقصود بيها mdarw

----------


## mdraw

> ليش ؟
> إية إللي ليش يا مصطفى
> هو إنت شاري إسترليني ولا إية ؟

 انا بايع من 1.43 يا يوسف
بس بمزح مع اخونا

----------


## mostafa400

مزحت يامصطفى
بخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## yousefh

ما أنا عارف إنك بايع
وعشان كده إستغربت
----------------------
الراجل حسبنا شاريين وطلع يجري
وما قلش حاجة من بعدها
سوا كلمة بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## mdraw

> للإيضاح
> مصطفى المقصود بيها mdarw

 حبيبي يوسف اسمي مصطفى والكنية أو اسم العيلة دراو
وأنا اختصرت اول حرف من اسمي وحطيت الكنية كاملة
M    DRAW 
واضحة ؟

----------


## mostafa400

انا بايع من 4437 انا ميييييييييييييين

----------


## mdraw

> ما أنا عارف إنك بايع
> وعشان كده إستغربت
> ----------------------
> الراجل حسبنا شاريين وطلع يجري
> وما قلش حاجة من بعدها
> سوا كلمة بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هي لما عرف بايع رجع هههههههههههههه 
بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## yousefh

> حبيبي يوسف اسمي مصطفى والكنية أو اسم العيلة دراو
> وأنا اختصرت اول حرف من اسمي وحطيت الكنية كاملة
> M DRAW 
> واضحة ؟

 حبيبي مصطفى واضحة من زمان
انا كان قصدي إني أعرف الأخ الجديد إني بوجه الكلام ليك
عشان هو كمان إسمه مصطفى
وصلت ؟

----------


## mdraw

> انا بايع من 4437 انا ميييييييييييييين

 انا انت 
مصطفى

----------


## yousefh

إسمو

----------


## mostafa400

انا مين يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

أنا عرفتك من بخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## mostafa400

> إسمو

  بقولك بايع من 4437

----------


## mdraw

> حبيبي مصطفى واضحة من زمان
> انا كان قصدي إني أعرف الأخ الجديد إني بوجه الكلام ليك
> عشان هو كمان إسمه مصطفى
> وصلت ؟

 وصلت يايوسف
أخونا اسمه مصطفى 400 
يعني عشان تعرف تميز بيني وبينه انا برأيي تدلعه بـــ  400 بس

----------


## yousefh

إسمك
عصام مصطفى الشهير بإسمو

----------


## mostafa400

ماانا قلت بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بضحك عليك

----------


## yousefh

عماد يعني ؟
طيب و إيه لزوم الأكونت الجديد

----------


## mostafa400

يابنى ده اخويا

----------


## yousefh

أخوك الصغير
عامل أكونت في المنتدى

----------


## كينج

اخويا الكبير وفاتح حساب فى فكسول زى عن طريق المنتدى هنا

----------


## mdraw

يوسف روح على موضوع نور
حطيت اقتباس 
استلم

----------


## yousefh

لأ يا مصطفى
ده محترم كل يوم بيدخل يكتب مشاركة واحدة
وغالبا بيكون ليه وجهة نظر معقولة
وبعدين قلك لمن لم يلتزم بإدارة رأس المال

----------


## كينج

بيقولك الاغلاقات غير مطمئنه

----------


## yousefh

يا سيدي مش مهم
مطمئنة ولا مش مطمئنة 
الإدارة لو عايزة ترد عليه ترد
غير كده ملناش دعوة
------------------------
فاكر يا عماد ولا أفكرك

----------


## كينج

يوسف الحساب بتاعى مايستحملش اكتر من 400 نقطه من هنا كده خطر والا ايه رايك انا ممكن احط فلوس اصبح وازود الرصيد ايه رايك

----------


## mdraw

يوسف 
بتقول كل يوم مشاركة طيب على رااااااااااااااااااسي 
بس الأخ من الناس يلي قلتلك انه مشاركاتهم قليلة وبيعطيك تحليل وخطير كمان
بتعرف يمكن الناس المبتدئة تقفل على خسارة من كلامه
ويمكن كل الخسارة تبعتهم ما تتجاوز 30-40 نقطة 
مشان هيك لازم اثبات بشارت وهي قصدي من كل يلي كتبته

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف الحساب بتاعى مايستحملش اكتر من 400 نقطه من هنا كده خطر والا ايه رايك انا ممكن احط فلوس اصبح وازود الرصيد ايه رايك

 انا رأي تحط فلوس للإحتياط لإن كل شئ وارد
بس أنا لسه عند رأي
الباوند إلى 1.4545 ومن بعدها 1.4475

----------


## كينج

احط فلوس على اساس يستحملو كام نقطه تانى

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف 
> بتقول كل يوم مشاركة طيب على رااااااااااااااااااسي 
> بس الأخ من الناس يلي قلتلك انه مشاركاتهم قليلة وبيعطيك تحليل وخطير كمان
> بتعرف يمكن الناس المبتدئة تقفل على خسارة من كلامه
> ويمكن كل الخسارة تبعتهم ما تتجاوز 30-40 نقطة 
> مشان هيك لازم اثبات بشارت وهي قصدي من كل يلي كتبته

 تمام يا مصطفى يبقى تقوله يرفق شارت أو يقول تحليل
غير كده سيب إللي يقول يقول
الواحد زهق خلاص

----------


## yousefh

> احط فلوس على اساس يستحملو كام نقطه تانى

 انا مش بقولك حط فلوس على أساس إني شايف إرتداد
لأ
على أساس إنك تظبط إدارة رأس المال
شوف إنت متعود حسابك يبقى مغطى قد إية
وضبط رأس مالك

----------


## كينج

المفروض كام نقطه من هنا

----------


## mdraw

بتعرف انا كمان حسابي بيستحمل 400 بس 
الله يلطف فينا يارب 
هي ثاني مرة بدخل بعقدين وللأسف دخلت من مناطق متأخرة وعلى مسؤوليتي الشخصية وأنا بكامل قواي الجسدية والعقلية  
لكن من تجربتي السابقة مع نور كلامه صحيح ونظرته ثاقبة والحمد لله
يعني قال الباوند إلى 1.400 ولن يصل إلى 1.49 
إن شاء الله هيك رح يصير

----------


## كينج

بونص ازاى بالانجليزى بسرعه

----------


## yousefh

bonus

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله الشركه عامله بونص 20 % من 10 دولار حتى 1000 دولار

----------


## كينج

لو حطيت 150 دورلار يبقوا 180 دولار 100 نقطه زياده والا احط تانى يايوسف شاركنى القرار

----------


## yousefh

جميل يبقى حط فلوس
وخد البونص وبعد كده إسحب الفلوس وتبقى كسبت البونص

----------


## yousefh

> لو حطيت 150 دورلار يبقوا 180 دولار 100 نقطه زياده والا احط تانى يايوسف شاركنى القرار

 عماد صدقني مش هقدر أفيدك في الموضوع ده
شوف إنت الطبيعي بتاعك في إدارة رأس المال و إعمله
----------------------------------------------------
أنا عن نفسي العملية الواحدة أستحمل فيها 1500 نقطة
عشان كده بقولك مش هقدر أفيدك

----------


## كينج

لو حطيت 150 دورلار يبقوا 180 دولار 100 نقطه زياده والا احط تانى يايوسف شاركنى القرار

----------


## كينج

يعنى انت شايف 400 نقطه ممكن تكون مش كافيه

----------


## mdraw

تصبحوا على خير شباب

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهله

----------


## yousefh

> يعنى انت شايف 400 نقطه ممكن تكون مش كافيه

 بص يا عماد أنا ما بكلمش في إن الباوند هيرتد 400 نقطة ولا لأ
بالنسبة لموضوع إنه يصحح 400 نقطة كمان مستبعد في الوقت الحالي
------------------------------------------------------
بس إنت خسران إية ؟
حط مبلغ كويس عشان تضبط إدارة رأس المال
ولما الباوند يوصل لهدفه
أبقى يا سيدي إسحب فلوسك تاني

----------


## yousefh

و إنت من اهل الخير

----------


## كينج

> بص يا عماد أنا ما بكلمش في إن الباوند هيرتد 400 نقطة ولا لأ
> بالنسبة لموضوع إنه يصحح 400 نقطة كمان مستبعد في الوقت الحالي
> ------------------------------------------------------
> بس إنت خسران إية ؟
> حط مبلغ كويس عشان تضبط إدارة رأس المال
> ولما الباوند يوصل لهدفه
> أبقى يا سيدي إسحب فلوسك تاني

  انا خايف من الشركه تطلع نصابه

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى شكله عاوز يطلع تانى

----------


## yousefh

بسرعة يا عماد عشان عايز انام

----------


## كينج

بعتلك يايوسف وصل والا لاء

----------


## yousefh

وصلت يا عماد
ودورت عنها
ولكن وجدت أنها غير خاضعة لأي جهه رقابية
ولكن في الموقع بيقولوا إنهم خاضعين للأحكام البنكية 
ولم يذكروا أكثر من ذلك
أعتقد إن الفيصل في الموضوع ده
إنك لازم تجرب تسحب فلوسك يا عماد
--------------------------------------
وبعد كده لما تيجي تشتركمع أي شركة وساطة لازم تتأكد إنها
خاضعة للـ NFA أو CTFC

----------


## كينج

هى خاضعه ل CTFC على حسب كلمهم سحبنا كذا مره انا مرتين وخالى مرتين

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام عمرو  
شو وينكم ياشباب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الشباب بيفكرو فى الباوند مكسلين يكتبوا ههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

الله يكون بالعون
والله صار شي ممل

----------


## mostafa400

فين يوساااااااااااااااف

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
موجود يا عماد
---------------

----------


## mdraw

هلا بالشباب
كيفكم

----------


## yousefh

الحمد لله

----------


## mostafa400

الكمبيوتر عندى فى فيرس كل شويه الكمبيوتر يطفى لوحده

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم
عماد بتعنا والا واحد تانى ؟
ازيكوا يا شباب اخباركم اية مختفيين لية انهاردة لعل السبب خير ان شاء الله
وبعدين فى الباوند دة خنقنى اوى اليورو محترم بجد .

----------


## yousefh

> الكمبيوتر عندى فى فيرس كل شويه الكمبيوتر يطفى لوحده

 إفتح قائمة start 
و إختار منها run
و إكتب فيها 
shutdown -a
تخلي الجهاز ما يقفلش

----------


## mostafa400

الاسترلينى كل اللى نزله طول اليوم طلع 3 تربعه فى بارتين

----------


## mdraw

> إفتح قائمة start 
> و إختار منها run
> و إكتب فيها 
> shutdown -a
> تخلي الجهاز ما يقفلش

 معلومة جديدة علي
شكرا يوسف

----------


## mdraw

أول مرة ندمان لأني عملت صفقة مع الإتجاه العام في الباوند

----------


## yousefh

ربنا يستر
---------
أنا بقالي كام يوم قلقان من تحركات الدولار إندكس

----------


## mostafa400

الكمبيوتر متفيرس

----------


## mdraw

> الكمبيوتر متفيرس

 ياعماد يمكن يكون مروحة المعالج أو البور فيهم شي
مو شرط يكون فيروس 
ادخل على البيوس وشوف درجة حرارة المعالج

----------


## yousefh

> الكمبيوتر متفيرس

 بيديك رسالة
ويفضل يعد 60 ثانية وبعد كده يعمل ريسترت
لو بيعمل كده
لما الرسالة تظهر إعمل كده   

> _إفتح قائمة start
> و إختار منها run
> و إكتب فيها
> shutdown -a
> تخلي الجهاز ما يقفلش_

----------


## mostafa400

> بيديك رسالة
> ويفضل يعد 60 ثانية وبعد كده يعمل ريسترت
> لو بيعمل كده
> لما الرسالة تظهر إعمل كده

  ايوه هوده اللى بيحصل بالظبط

----------


## yousefh

> ايوه هوده اللى بيحصل بالظبط

 طيب لما يحصل تاني
إعمل الكلام ده
يخلي الجهاز ما يقفلش أبدا  

> _إفتح قائمة start
> و إختار منها run
> و إكتب فيها
> shutdown -a
> تخلي الجهاز ما يقفلش_

----------


## mostafa400

معملش حاجه يايوسف

----------


## mdraw

شو يعني ؟
مشي حاله ؟

----------


## yousefh

يعني الجهاز لسه بيقفل يا عماد ؟

----------


## mostafa400

ولا كأن بعمل حاجه

----------


## mdraw

عماد افحص درجة الحرارة
يمكن المروحة واقفة

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## كينج

ايه رايك فى الاغلاق يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله فرمت الجهاز

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله فرمت الجهاز

 مبروك ياعماد لازم تحط أنتي فيروس

----------


## yousefh

الإغلاقات غريبة جدا النهاردة
الباوند أغلق 1.4650 وهو نفس إغلاق أمس
اليورو أغلق 1.2250 وأمس أغلق 1.2230
----------------------------------------------
بصراحة التحركات حتى الأن لا يمكن الحكم بها على الإتجاه
---------------------
لكن ثبات اليورو أسفل 1.2300 يرجح الهبوط بالرغم من إغلاقه أعلى الترند الهابط
و الباوند أيضا حركته اليوم غريبة
-----------------------
ما أقدرش أقولك غير إننا لازم نستنى أخبار قوية عشان تحرك السوق وتحدد الإتجاه

----------


## mdraw

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
أنا دخت من الباوند
كل شيء سلبي
مين ابن الحلال يلي بيشتريه مااااااااااااااااااااابعرف

----------


## كينج

> مبروك ياعماد لازم تحط أنتي فيروس

  صح بس الانت فيرس لازم يكون اصلى صح والا لاء

----------


## كينج

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
> أنا دخت من الباوند
> كل شيء سلبي
> مين ابن الحلال يلي بيشتريه مااااااااااااااااااااابعرف

  مش امبارح قعدوا تتريقوا على اليزبيث اشربوا بقى

----------


## mdraw

> صح بس الانت فيرس لازم يكون اصلى صح والا لاء

  
صح ياعماد ادخل على هالرابط وحمل نسخة مجانية وأصلية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95631.html

----------


## mdraw

يووووووووووووووسف 
عماد بيسألك بالفضفضة وبيروح بيعمل معلم بموضوع نور 
انت لازم تعمل حقوق نشر

----------


## yousefh

> يووووووووووووووسف 
> عماد بيسألك بالفضفضة وبيروح بيعمل معلم بموضوع نور 
> انت لازم تعمل حقوق نشر

 عادي يا مصطفى
مفيهاش حاجة
عماد قالي قبل كده
وقولتله عادي
مادام الهدف إفادة الإخوة
يعني الهدف واحد

----------


## mdraw

> عادي يا مصطفى
> مفيهاش حاجة
> عماد قالي قبل كده
> وقولتله عادي
> مادام الهدف إفادة الإخوة
> يعني الهدف واحد

 إذا هيك معقولة 
انت صدقت يعني إني بشتكي عليه 
بس جد اسلوب حلو  وملعوبة من عماد  :Big Grin:  
يا أخي اسمه الكينج    :Good:

----------


## كينج

> الإغلاقات غريبة جدا النهاردة
> الباوند أغلق 1.4650 وهو نفس إغلاق أمس
> اليورو أغلق 1.2250 وأمس أغلق 1.2230
> ----------------------------------------------
> بصراحة التحركات حتى الأن لا يمكن الحكم بها على الإتجاه
> ---------------------
> لكن ثبات اليورو أسفل 1.2300 يرجح الهبوط بالرغم من إغلاقه أعلى الترند الهابط
> و الباوند أيضا حركته اليوم غريبة
> -----------------------
> ما أقدرش أقولك غير إننا لازم نستنى أخبار قوية عشان تحرك السوق وتحدد الإتجاه

  ليش غريبة جدا يا بوسف

----------


## كينج

> صح ياعماد ادخل على هالرابط وحمل نسخة مجانية وأصلية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95631.html

  شكرآ على الرابط يا طفطف

----------


## mdraw

> ليش غريبة جدا يا بوسف

  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لاتجاوب يايوسف 
أنا سألته هاد السؤال بموضوع نور

----------


## mdraw

> شكرآ على الرابط يا طفطف

 لا شكر على واجب يا عماد

----------


## كينج

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> لاتجاوب يايوسف 
> أنا سألته هاد السؤال بموضوع نور

  فى اختلاف كبييييييييير بين سؤالك وسؤالى انت بتقول ياعماد وانا بقول يايوسف

----------


## كينج

ماتياله يايوسف الراجل قاعد على نااااااااار هناك

----------


## yousefh

> ليش غريبة جدا يا بوسف

 الإغلاقات غريبة يا عماد
عشان ما بتعكس حالة السوق الفعلية 
يعني مثلا أنا قلتلك إمبارح إن هدف الباوند 1.4545
وفعلا الباوند وصل لـ 1.4552 ... يعني فرق 7 نقاط
وعاد للإرتفاع مرة أخرى ليغلق نفس الإغلاق
---------------------------------------------
بالرغم من إتفاق معظم المحللين على أن كسر 1.4630 يعيد النظر إلى الإتجاه الهابط
فإن الباوند كسرها بالفعل وعاد بعد ذلك ليغلق يومي فوقها ( شمعة بدون جسم )
---------------------------------------------
اليورو
بالرغم من الضعف الملحوظ في اليورو و إنخفاضه بشكل ملحوظ
ولكنه كسر ترند هابط على 4 ساعات و أغلق فوقه
--------------------------------------------

----------


## mdraw

> ماتياله يايوسف الراجل قاعد على نااااااااار هناك

  
ولايهمك النار مطفية والراجل واقف مش قاعد

----------


## yousefh

أقولكم 
تصبحوا على خير
------------------
بصراحة كان يوم متعب جدا

----------


## mdraw

مافي داعي تنسخ ياعماد
الجواب واضح  
وشكرا يوسف

----------


## mdraw

وانت بخير يا يوسف 
الله يختار الخير وينتهي هالأسبوع على ربح

----------


## mdraw

تصبحو على خير شباب

----------


## كينج

يوسف الارتفعات ده عاديه والا مريبه والا بدايه الهبوط

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

السلام عليكم 
رهيب هذا الموضوع  
كل ما واحد حب يطلع يلي في قلبة يجي هنا  
وانا حطلع يلي عندي  
الببببببببااااااااااااااااااوند هلكنيييييي

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم 
> رهيب هذا الموضوع  
> كل ما واحد حب يطلع يلي في قلبة يجي هنا  
> وانا حطلع يلي عندي  
> الببببببببااااااااااااااااااوند هلكنيييييي

  اهلآ بيك طلع كل اللى عندك برحتك خالص

----------


## كينج

> السلام عليكم 
> رهيب هذا الموضوع  
> كل ما واحد حب يطلع يلي في قلبة يجي هنا  
> وانا حطلع يلي عندي  
> الببببببببااااااااااااااااااوند هلكنيييييي

  بس كده

----------


## د/محمود

> السلام عليكم 
> رهيب هذا الموضوع  
> كل ما واحد حب يطلع يلي في قلبة يجي هنا  
> وانا حطلع يلي عندي  
> الببببببببااااااااااااااااااوند هلكنيييييي

 فعلا معك حق الباوند ده حرمت خلاص اتاجر عليه
ده اجن من المجنون يا راجل
تحياتى لكل اللى فى الموضوع واحلى فضفضه مع احلى ناس
سلامى ليك يا كنج

----------


## كينج

> فعلا معك حق الباوند ده حرمت خلاص اتاجر عليه
> ده اجن من المجنون يا راجل
> تحياتى لكل اللى فى الموضوع واحلى فضفضه مع احلى ناس
> سلامى ليك يا كنج

  اهلآ بيك اخ محمود منور

----------


## mdraw

صباح العسل والقشطة

----------


## كينج

صباح الاسترلينى اللى عقدنى وانهارده الخميس واخريوم للبنوك انهارده بكره اجازه احط فلوس والا لاء

----------


## mdraw

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على اليورو والإسترليني
أول مرة أشوف التصحيح أقوى من الترند العام للعملتين
بعدين شو قصة البنوك كل يوم معطلين ؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على اليورو والإسترليني
> أول مرة أشوف التصحيح أقوى من الترند العام للعملتين
> بعدين شو قصة البنوك كل يوم معطلين ؟؟؟

  الجمعه والسبت احط فلوس والا لاء

----------


## mdraw

والله مابعرف ياعماد
قديش حسابك بيستحمل انعكاس ؟

----------


## mdraw

نور قال أعلى تصحيح 1.4780 
وبيني وبينك أنا حسابي بيستحمل للــ 1.50 
والله خايف يطير الحساب 
لأني متقل العقود

----------


## كينج

330

----------


## كينج

> نور قال أعلى تصحيح 1.4780 
> وبيني وبينك أنا حسابي بيستحمل للــ 1.50 
> والله خايف يطير الحساب 
> لأني متقل العقود

 انا كمان زيك فى حدود 1.5010

----------


## mdraw

شو وين رحت عماد 
شايفك سكتت

----------


## mdraw

المشكلة نور ماعاد يدخل
مابعرف يمكن مل من الوضع كمان

----------


## كينج

كنت بعمل حاجه معلش

----------


## كينج

> المشكلة نور ماعاد يدخل
> مابعرف يمكن مل من الوضع كمان

  مش حكايه مل بس الكلام كتير واسئله كتير ومكرره واى كلام وهو مش فاضى احسن يقول الخلاصه بدل مايمشى خالص

----------


## mdraw

انا متأكد انه نور نظرته ثاقبة للشارت ورؤيته بعيدة
بس المشكلة مشكلة وقت ياعماد
سبحان الله لما أدخل عقدين مع بعض بتلاقي الدنيا اتخربطت عكسي

----------


## كينج

مافيش مره نور قال لن يخترق الا واخترق انا متابع من اول الموضوع رغم ان اول مشاركه ليه كانت فى الصفحه 9

----------


## mdraw

> مافيش مره نور قال لن يخترق الا واخترق انا متابع من اول الموضوع رغم ان اول مشاركه ليه كانت فى الصفحه 9

 ههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس ياعماد نور كان بيقصد إغلاق اليوم مش ذيل شمعة

----------


## كينج

المهم دلوقتى احط فلوس تسند 140 نقطه تانى

----------


## mdraw

أنا برأيي حط
بتعرف ليه ؟
لأنه لو بدو يخترق الــ 1.50 أو 1.5050 رح يصعب عليه كتير 
لأنه بتعرف انه حاجز نفسي كتير مهم 
لكن لن يخترق

----------


## كينج

المشكله كمان بيدوا بونص يعنى لو جيت اسحب يقولولك مش عارف تعمل كام عقد

----------


## mdraw

عندي احساس الساعة القادمة في رالي 100 نقطة لتحت

----------


## كينج

يارب

----------


## mdraw

يوسف مو باين
أها يمكن نايم

----------


## كينج

العلامه اللى بتبين ان الشخص موجود والا لاء بتقول ان نور الدين موجود دلوقتى

----------


## mdraw

ممكن يكون داخل من جواله عشان لو صار حاجة مهمة يكتب

----------


## mdraw

هي اول 50 نقطة نزول عماد باقي 50

----------


## كينج

يارب يسمع منك بس عاوز 200 مش 100

----------


## mdraw

أنا عاوز 400 مش 200 
بس اطلب من ربك مو مني ياعماد 
أنا أكتر من 100 ما خرج أدعيلك
تارك باقي الدعوة للشباب وإلي

----------


## كينج

يارب ينزل 220

----------


## mdraw

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## كينج

يارب التقرير بتاع الاسترلينى بعد 4 دقائق يجى سلبى

----------


## mdraw

يارب

----------


## كينج

التقرير لاايجابى والا سلبى

----------


## mdraw

عشان يكملو على أعصابنا

----------


## mdraw

انا مستغرب ياعماد انه ايران بدها تبيع 45 مليار يورو ولسا اليورو صامد 
بتتذكر لما واحد أفندي باع بالخطأ 15 مليون شو صار بالشارت 
يعني 15 مليون أو مليار خربو الدنيا 
45 مليار ما عملت شي

----------


## كينج

ايران عاوزه تستبدل الدولار والذهب باليورو

----------


## كينج

دول كبرى ستواصل الاستثمار في اليوروإيران تستبدل الدولار والذهب باليورواليورو هبط مؤخرا إلى أدنى مستوى له أمام الدولار منذ 2006 (الفرنسية-أرشيف)  
بدأت إيران تحويل قسم من احتياطاتها من العملة الأوروبية إلى الدولار والذهب، تحسبا لـ*ركود اقتصادي* قد تفضي إليه أزمة الديون السيادية في أوروبا، في وقت تعتزم فيه بنوك مركزية عالمية مواصلة الاستثمار في اليورو رغم الوهن الذي أصابه مؤخرا. 
وذكر تقرير نشر في الموقع الإلكتروني لتليفزيون برس الرسمي أن البنك المركزي الإيراني سيبيع 45 مليار يورو من احتياطاته لشراء دولارات وسبائك ذهبية. 
ولم يتضمن الموقع الإلكتروني للبنك إعلانا عن البيع كما امتنع مسؤولو البنك عن التعليق على التقرير الذي أدى إلى تراجع بسيط لليورو أمام الدولار خلال تعاملات اليوم إلى 1.2213 دولار من 1.2227 دولار. 
ووفقا لتقرير تلفزيون برس, فإن عملية بيع اليورو لشراء الدولارات والذهب ستتم على ثلاث مراحل. وأكد أن المرحلة الأولى من بيع اليورو بدأت للتو. 
وفي مايو/أيار الماضي نُقل عن محافظ البنك المركزي الإيراني محمود بهماني قوله إن البنك سيدرس تغيير مكونات سلة إيران من النقد الأجنبي بالنظر إلى هبوط اليورو وارتفاع الدولار. 
وكانت إيران قد قالت إنها ستتخلى شيئا فشيئا عن الدولار وتعتمد اليورو عملة رئيسية في احتياطيها من النقد الأجنبي الذي يأتي معظمه من تصدير النفط. 
وبالتزامن مع التقرير بشأن الخطوة الإيرانية, قال محمد التميمي نائب الرئيس التنفيذي في إدارة الخزانة بالبنك المركزي الإماراتي اليوم إن احتياطات البنك من النقد الأجنبي كلها تقريبا بالدولار، مؤكدا أنها لا تضم اليورو. ونقلت رويترز عنه قوله إن تلك الاحتياطات تبلغ 33 مليار دولار.  *بنك الاحتياط الهندي من البنوك المركزية العالمية التي ستواصل الاستثمار في اليورو  (الفرنسية-أرشيف)
استثمار لدعم اليورو*
وفي مقابل سعي بعض الدول والمستثمرين إلى التخلص من اليورو واللجوء للدولار والذهب باعتبارهما ملاذين آمنين في ظل الأزمة الأوروبية الحالية, قالت مصادر حكومية إن بعض أغنى البنوك المركزية في العالم لن تتوقف عن الاستثمار في اليورو لدعم وضعه كعملة احتياط رغم الأزمة. 
وذكرت مصادر رسمية في البرازيل والهند وروسيا واليابان وكوريا الجنوبية لرويترز في لقاءات منفصلة أن محافظ احتياطاتها بالعملات الأجنبية ضخمة إلى حد يصعب معه إحداث تغيير فيها دون التأثير على الأسواق. 
وأوضحت تلك المصادر أنه لن تكون هناك بدائل على المدى القصير للسيولة باليورو والدولار. 
وتسيطر البرازيل والهند واليابان وروسيا وكوريا الجنوبية على ما يقرب من ربع الاحتياطي العالمي من العملات الأجنبية البالغ 8.09 تريليونات دولار. 
وكانت صحيفة فايننشال تايمز البريطانية قد ذكرت قبل أيام أن الصين تعيد النظر فيما لديها من سندات منطقة اليورو مع تزايد القلق من اتساع العجز في دول أعضاء في المنطقة مثل اليونان والبرتغال وإسبانيا وخارجها مثل بريطانيا، وهو ما نفته بكين. 
لكن مسؤولا صينيا قال لرويترز الأسبوع الماضي بعد التقرير إن بلاده لن تغير هدفها المتمثل في تنويع احتياطاتها من النقد الأجنبي. 
وقال النائب الأول لمحافظ بنك روسيا المركزي اليوم إن روسيا واثقة من أن اليورو بوصفه عملة احتياط دولية سيظل مستقرا لسنوات قادمة، وفق ما نقلت عنه وكالة إنترفاكس.

----------


## mdraw

> ايران عاوزه تستبدل الدولار والذهب باليورو

 لأ ياعماد  
المركزي الإيراني رح يبيع 45 مليار يورو ويشتري دولار وذهب 
أنا قرأت الخبر ألف مرة على قناة CNBC عربية

----------


## mdraw

ياعيني عليك شوف التقرير يلي انت حطيته 
مين الصح

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بإذن الله هنشوف النهاردة هبوط كويس
في الباوند واليورو 
أنا لسه مش متأكد
بس الحالة إللي انا بتكلم عليها لسه لم تتأكد حتى الأن
وفي إنتظار بعض الإغلاقات للتأكد
قولوا يارب

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام
ممكن يوصل 1.5000

----------


## كينج

انهارده او بكره

----------


## mdraw

أهلين يوسف 
يارب  
بس صحصح بفنجان قهوة وسيجارة 
ورجاع طمنا بنظرتك

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام
> ممكن يوصل 1.5000

 بإذن الله بعيدة 
أنا متوقع هبوط الباوند ليعود ليتداول أسفل 1.46 خلال اليوم
بنفس الأهداف السابق ذكرها
1.4545
ومن بعدها
1.4475 
بإذن الله
----------------
وفعلا يا مصطفى
أنا رايح دلوقتي أشرب قهوة و سيجارة  :Regular Smile: 
عشان أصحصح

----------


## mdraw

> بإذن الله بعيدة 
> أنا متوقع هبوط الباوند ليعود ليتداول أسفل 1.46 خلال اليوم
> بنفس الأهداف السابق ذكرها
> 1.4545
> ومن بعدها
> 1.4475 
> بإذن الله
> ----------------
> وفعلا يا مصطفى
> ...

 أنا شربت 3 فناجين وباكيت دخان ولسه ماصحصحت
الباوند مخليني دايخ

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله
النهاردة وبكره يكونوا نهاية المهزلة إللي بتحصل في الباوند دي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباح الفل يا شباب
وبعدين مع الكيبل ال جننا وياه
لكن احنا وراه ان شاء الله لغايه لما يهبط هبوط مدوى
ينزل نزله هههههههههههه تخضكم كلكم وربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

شايفين هالحركات المرعبة بالباوند ياشباب
شو عم يصير

----------


## mdraw

الله يستر حسابات المسلمين
سلام شباب 
لازم أطلع

----------


## yousefh

تطلع فين؟

----------


## كينج

انا خايف من 1.5000 فيها تسفير الحساب

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

صباح الفل ياشباب
ان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمنا انهارده يارب  :Hands:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## mdraw

مرحبا شباب

----------


## mdraw

شو وين الشعب العربي وين

----------


## mdraw

أجا نور ياشباب

----------


## كينج

يوسف مش موجود مدرو موجود

----------


## mdraw

أنا هووووووووووووووون  
شلونك عماد

----------


## كينج

ياترى الاسترلينى ناوى يصحح تانى والا خلااااااااااااص

----------


## mdraw

ناوي يصحح لحد 1.4650 كأقصى حد إن شاء الله ومايوصللها 
هاد مستوى يومي واسبوعي هام ممكن يزوره على حسب مؤشرات وضاح عطار

----------


## كينج

20 نقطه بسيطه

----------


## mdraw

وكمان البايفوت عند 1.4650 كمان 
بس حط في الحسبان إنه المستوى يلي بعده عند 1.4695
الواحد مابيعرف السوق ماله أمان ولازم يتوقع كلشي 
بس الــ  1.4650  مستوى قوي

----------


## mdraw

عماد عندي النت تعبان كتير ولازم اطلع
تصبح على خير

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير شباب
شو ياعماد الظاهر إنك لوحدك هون

----------


## كينج

انا مكتائب

----------


## mdraw

سلامتك عماد
ليش ؟

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى هو فى غيره

----------


## كينج

الخبر سلبى وطاير على فوق امال لو ايجابى كان راح فين

----------


## mdraw

عادي ياعماد
لما يكون السوق بانتظار خبر مهم لاتكترث للتحركاتالتي تسبق الخبر  فهي تعتبر عشوائية 
إن شاء الله خير

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر

----------


## كينج

الخبر خلاص سلبى بيطلع ليه

----------


## mdraw

خلي أملك بالله كبير يا عماد 
تعودنا على هالحركات
السوق بانتظار موت اليزابيت قصدي خبر الدولار
ممكن بعد شوي تلاقيه نازل 50-70 نقطة
كلها حركات عشوائية لأنه الكلمة للخبر الأقوى وليس لخبر الباوند

----------


## mdraw

اكتمل نموذج هارمونيك الآن على الساعة وإن شاء الله الساعة القادمة رح يرجع السعر
لاتقلق

----------


## mdraw

إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتا 
حان وقت صلاة الجمعة 
أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

----------


## mdraw

شو وينك عماد يوسف عمرو 
شباااااااااااااااااااااااب 
شو صار معكم ماحدا مبين

----------


## كينج

موجدين

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى معصلج كده ليه

----------


## mdraw

الله يخرب بيتك يا باوند
اول مرة أتمنى تدمر لندن 
بس الله لايضر إنسان
العمى والله تدايقت من الباوند من كل عقلي  
بكرهك ياباوند بكرهك لندن بكرهك بريطانيا  وبحبك يادولار

----------


## كينج

انا هاحول بعد كده ادخل على اليورو بس

----------


## mdraw

من شهرين دخلنا عاليورو وصار فينا نفس الشي
الباوند يومها نزل واليورو تنح

----------


## كينج

يعنى اليورو اهون من الاسترلينى فى التصحيح وتتنيحت اليورو كلها مكاسب

----------


## mdraw

سبحان الله  
أرزاق ومقسومة في ناس يتشتري وتبيع فجل وبتربح ومرتاحة 
وبدون تناحة

----------


## كينج

اليورو ممكن يصحح 100 او 200 لكن الاسترلينى ممكن يصحح 400 او 500 ويرعبك اليورو حناين

----------


## mdraw

بس لاتنسى اليورو فيه النقطة 1.25 دولار
أما الإسترليني النقطة فيه 1 دولار

----------


## كينج

دا فى وندسور بس

----------


## كينج

فكسول و وول ستريت اليورو بدولار واحد فقط

----------


## mdraw

صحيح انا اتكلم بويندسور 
على فكرة طلع كلامي صحيح مشان التبييت 
فاتح صفقة الباوند بتاريخ 19-5
بدأو بأخذ التبييت بتاريخ 31-5
احسبها بقا

----------


## كينج

والله موضوع الشركات بقى يحير

----------


## كينج

انا بفكر فى ال fxdd

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف و عمرو

----------


## mdraw

حبيبي عماد نحن بسوريا مجبرين على موضوع الشركات ولسنا مخيرين
والحمد لله ويندسور أدركت هذه النقطة ومحافظة على سمعة وتعامل جيدين لحد الآن

----------


## mdraw

يوسف أكيد بالبحر بس عمرو فيييييييييين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## كينج

سمعه جيده بس مع المبالغ الكبيره ياترى هى مضمونه

----------


## mdraw

انا صديقي من مدينة تانية كان حاطت مبلغ 13000 $ وقال التعامل كتير منيح 
أنا ماجربت مبالغ كبيرة 
بس بتذكر إنه عمرو كان يتعامل بمبالغ كبيرة ومدح منها  
الله أعلم

----------


## كينج

هى الشركه بقالها اكتر من عشرين سنه مافيش حد قال نصبت عليه

----------


## mdraw

انا مشترك بنشرة اخبارية عن وضع الشركات 
وبآخر تقرير وصلني انه ويندسور لم تتلقى إنذار طوال مسيرتها من أي جهة رقابية
والحمد لله

----------


## mdraw

انا طالع انام
لأنه السوق نايم

----------


## كينج

تصبح على خير

----------


## كينج

اليورو اصاب الهدف

----------


## كينج

عقبال الاسترلينى

----------


## yousefh

الله يبارك فيك يا عماد
وعقبال الإسترليني يارب
------------------------
بإذن الله
أنا منتظر الباوند يعمل إغلاق يومي أسفل 1.4522
وهبيعه

----------


## كينج

ياريت والله يايوسف انا اتخنقت

----------


## yousefh

حاليا الباوند كسر متوسط 200 على الساعة عند 1.4535
وكسر متوسط 55 على 4 ساعات عند 1.4522
وفي إنتظار إغلاق يومي أسفل هذه المستويات
----------------------------------------------
وبكسر هذه المستويات تعود النظرة السلبية للباوند
ويعود لإستكمال المسار الهابط بإذن الله

----------


## yousefh

وفي إنتظار اليورو الإسبوع القادم.... ليصحح إلى 1.2122 - 1.2143
لأقوم ببيعه مرة أخرى

----------


## كينج

نفسى الاسترلينى يجيب 1.4 واليورو يكون لسه بيصحح علشان ادخل فى اليورو

----------


## كينج

يارب الحقق يايوسف

----------


## كينج

اصلى اتخنقت من الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى يجيب 4470 اخلص برده من حاجه ولو صغيره بس اخلص وخلاص

----------


## yousefh

> نفسى الاسترلينى يجيب 1.4 واليورو يكون لسه بيصحح علشان ادخل فى اليورو

 ربنا يسهل يا عماد
------------------
بس حاليا الباوند أقوى من اليورو
وأنا قلتلك قبل كده
إن الباوند كان عايز يعمل إعادة تقييم لوضعه على اليورو في زوج اليورو باوند
-----------------------------
و أستاذ نور قال نفس كلامي بس بطريقة تانية
قال إن الباوند هيكون تحركاته أبطأ من اليورو
-----------------------------------------------
عموما ننتظر الأسبوع القادم
و إللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## yousefh

> يارب الاسترلينى يجيب 4470 اخلص برده من حاجه ولو صغيره بس اخلص وخلاص

 إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

يارب نخلص الاسبوع القادم

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله خلصنا جزء بسيط بس يطمن شويه برده المهم الهدف الكبير 1.4 الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   انا لم ادخل على اليورو وبانتظار أهداف الإسترليني إن شاء الله لكن والله فرحت لكم من كل قلبي  وأحببت أن أبارك لمن دخل على اليورو    :18:  :18:  :18:   كنت نايم ولما صحيت لاقيت اليورو نايم جنبي فتحت الشارت لاقيت البلاوي  الف مبروك عماد  الف مبروك يوسف  الف مبروك أبو منيف الف مبروك عمرو وكل الشباب دون استثناء وطبعاً 30000 مبروك لنور الدين

----------


## كينج

مبروك على ايه الاسترلينى ادامك منشف دماغه انا مش واخد فى اليورو

----------


## mdraw

مش ارتحت شوي
مش خلصت من جزء
مش بداية الخير
مش صرت بعيد عن المارجن 
الحمد لله على كل الأحوال
 أنا متلك عماد بس ببارك لمن دخل على اليورو

----------


## كينج

ماشى مبروك لينا ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههه
إن شاء الله 
الصبر حلو ياعماد
صحيح كاد ينفذ صبرنا بس جد الصبر حلو

----------


## yousefh

الحمد لله
ربنا ما كسفنيش
والهدف التاني على الباوند 1.4475 إتحقق قبل نهاية الإسبوع

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام
> ممكن يوصل 1.5000

  

> بإذن الله بعيدة 
> أنا متوقع هبوط الباوند ليعود ليتداول أسفل 1.46
> بنفس الأهداف السابق ذكرها
> 1.4545
> ومن بعدها
> 1.4475 
> بإذن الله
> ----------------
> وفعلا يا مصطفى
> ...

 ----------------------------
الحمد لله
و إن شاء الله
يكمل الهبوط الإسبوع القادم
------
المهم يغلق أسفل 1.4522

----------


## yousefh

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك    انا لم ادخل على اليورو وبانتظار أهداف الإسترليني إن شاء الله لكن والله فرحت لكم من كل قلبي  وأحببت أن أبارك لمن دخل على اليورو     كنت نايم ولما صحيت لاقيت اليورو نايم جنبي فتحت الشارت لاقيت البلاوي  الف مبروك عماد  الف مبروك يوسف  الف مبروك أبو منيف الف مبروك عمرو وكل الشباب دون استثناء  وطبعاً 30000 مبروك لنور الدين

  الله يبارك فيك

----------


## كينج

> ----------------------------
> الحمد لله
> و إن شاء الله
> يكمل الهبوط الإسبوع القادم
> ------
> المهم يغلق أسفل 1.4522

  ان شاء الله وان شاء الله بعد الهدف 1.4 نحاول نصلح اداره راس المال تانى

----------


## yousefh

> ان شاء الله وان شاء الله بعد الهدف 1.4 نحاول نصلح اداره راس المال تانى

 ياريت يا عماد
إدارة رأس مال حكيمة ولا إن الواحد يفضل إسبوعين تلاتة متوتر بالشكل ده
---------------------
ريح دماغك
وحاول تمسك نفسك في التعزيز
--------------------
وعلى فكرة إنت لو تفتكر
أنا كنت قايلك أيام لما أنا كنت بايع باوند من 1.4540
إني مش هعزز بيع في الباوند إلا لما يعمل إغلاق أسفل 1.42
--------------------
حاول لما تدخل في أي عملية
تحدد لنفسك منطقة بعيدة للتعزيز
وتكون منطقة لما يوصل السعر لها يكون أنهى تصحيح

----------


## yousefh

و أقول لكم
السلام عليكم
-----------------
الواحد ينزل يلف لفتين كده في القرية
القرية مليانة mozaz
هههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

نفسك معانا يايوسف ونمشى صح الصح

----------


## كينج

> و أقول لكم
> السلام عليكم
> -----------------
> الواحد ينزل يلف لفتين كده في القرية
> القرية مليانة mozaz
> هههههههههههههه

  ابقى هاتلنا معاك وزه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

من عيني يا عماد
هجبلك وزة و مشنة عيش
و بلاص عسل

----------


## mdraw

كيفك يوسف

----------


## yousefh

يااااالا سلام

----------


## yousefh

> كيفك يوسف

 الحمد لله يا مصطفى
تمام
وخلصت عقود بيع اليورو على 1.1980
------------------------------------------
عقبالك إنت وعماد
لما تخلصوا من الباوند
------------------------------------------
سلام بقى عشان أصحابي بيشدوني
عشان أنزل

----------


## mdraw

يالله سلام 
أنا داخل أسلم عليكم وبشوفكم الأسبوع القادم بإذن الحي القيوم
مبروك تاني يوسف
أتمنى لكم عطلة سعيدة مباركة فيها طاعة ربنا تعالى

----------


## medo555

ممكن حد يقولى اخر سعر ممكن ينزله المجنون

----------


## كينج

تحليل الاسواق المشتركه

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم 
أنا دخلت النهاردة عشان أقولكم إن أنا في الفترة القادمة
لن اكون متواجد حتى يوم 20 تقريبا 
و بإذن الله هحاول أدخل كل لما أقدر

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم 
ترجع بالسلامه يايوسف بس اوعى الغيبه تطول

----------


## lionofegypt2020

مين جايب سيرة الوز والبط هههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

مش الوز اللى فى دماغك الوز التانى

----------


## كينج

انا نفسى اعرف الفجوه لازم تنسد والا ممكن ماتدسد خالص

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفك عماد

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

مافيش تقارير انهارده يظهر انه هايبقى يوم ممل

----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا دخلت النهاردة عشان أقولكم إن أنا في الفترة القادمة
> لن اكون متواجد حتى يوم 20 تقريبا 
> و بإذن الله هحاول أدخل كل لما أقدر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بأمان الله يايوسف 
ترجعلنا بالسلامة يارب

----------


## كينج

مش عارف ايه الشريط اللى حاطينه تحت ده

----------


## كينج

نفسى الاسترلينى يجيب الهدف ويكون اليورو بيصحح

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله

  

> مافيش تقارير انهارده يظهر انه هايبقى يوم ممل

 موشرط يكون يوم ممل
يمكن بعد شوي تنفتح الشهية لشراء أو بيع الدولار وساعتها رح تشوف حركات بهلوانية

----------


## mdraw

> مش عارف ايه الشريط اللى حاطينه تحت ده

 الشريط ده اختصار للتنقل بين الصفحات 
حلو وفكرة جميلة   

> نفسى الاسترلينى يجيب الهدف ويكون اليورو بيصحح

 اي والله ياعماد وأنا كمان

----------


## كينج

شراء الدولار اه بيع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## كينج

ماالمعلومات موجوده فوق ايه لازمته تحت طب ماللى عاوزه يخليه واللى مش عاوزه يلغيه شادد انتباهى ووجوده رخم

----------


## mdraw

بس هيك التنقل أسرع بين الصفحات

----------


## كينج

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## كينج

احنا عاوزين التنقل يبقى بيطيء بين الصفحات

----------


## كينج

كل واحد عاوز الحاجه سهله من غير تعب

----------


## mdraw

> احنا عاوزين التنقل يبقى بيطيء بين الصفحات

  

> كل واحد عاوز الحاجه سهله من غير تعب

 حرام عليك ياعماد 
ليه عاوز التنقل بطيء
بتعرف أنا بستخدم النت وبدفع على كل 1 ميغا 2 ل.س 
يعني الله يكون بالعون

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا
اسبوع ارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام عمرو باشا

----------


## كينج

وهى اليره بكام

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلين حبيبي عمرو

----------


## mdraw

> وهى اليره بكام

 كل واحد دولار تساوي 46 ليرة

----------


## amr eltabei

ازيك يا عماد انت سألت عند الجاب مش كدة طيب 
الجابات انواع مختلفة ويطول شرحها شوية بس من المعروف ان الجابات بتتغطى على طول بس فية جابات بتتغطى بعد فترة كبيرة نوعا ما حسب نوع الجاب يا عماد انت بتسال عشان اليورو والاسترلينى مش كدة؟

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلين حبيبي عمرو

  ازيك يا مصطفى اخبارك اية يارب تكون بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

يعنى 2 ليره بشلن

----------


## كينج

> ازيك يا عماد انت سألت عند الجاب مش كدة طيب 
> الجابات انواع مختلفة ويطول شرحها شوية بس من المعروف ان الجابات بتتغطى على طول بس فية جابات بتتغطى بعد فترة كبيرة نوعا ما حسب نوع الجاب يا عماد انت بتسال عشان اليورو والاسترلينى مش كدة؟

  كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــده

----------


## mdraw

> ازيك يا مصطفى اخبارك اية يارب تكون بخير ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله بألف خير وناطرين أنا وعماد أهداف الباوند

----------


## amr eltabei

> كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــده

  طيب شكلك اشتريت على الجاب  :013:

----------


## كينج

ايوه احنا قعدين ناضرين

----------


## mdraw

> يعنى 2 ليره بشلن

 الجنيه المصري يساوي 13 ليرة 
احسبها على كيفك بقا

----------


## كينج

> طيب شكلك اشتريت على الجاب

  لاوالله انا كنت متعشم يجيب الهدف وبعدين يطلع يسد الفجوه اروح انا اعمل ناصح واخد تانى

----------


## amr eltabei

> الحمد لله بألف خير وناطرين أنا وعماد أهداف الباوند

  كلنا ياباشا مستنيين اهداف الرخم دة ان شاء الله الاسبوع دة يعملها يارب :Hands:

----------


## mdraw

آمين يارب يكون اليوم أو بكرا بالكتير

----------


## كينج

بيتهيئلى لسه هايزل فينا شويتين تانى

----------


## كينج

سؤال هو كان فى دعم عند 411

----------


## mdraw

1.4410
1.4381
1.4355
مناطق دعوم

----------


## amr eltabei

> لاوالله انا كنت متعشم يجيب الهدف وبعدين يطلع يسد الفجوه اروح انا اعمل ناصح واخد تانى

  ههههههههه بص ياباشا انا بتعامل مع الجابات كل اسبوع بطريقة مختلفة شوية بقالى تقريبا 3 سنوات ماشى عليها زى الكتاب ما بيقول ازاى؟
قبل السوق مايقفل ب5 دقائق بفتح اوردراتى على اليورو والاسترلينى باى كميات مهما كانت مش مهم بهدج يعنى على نفس النقاط وخلاص وبعدكدة السوق يفتح على الجاب اقفل الاوردرات الكسبانة على طول وافرج من نفس النقطة للاوردرات الخسرانة وارجع بيها حتى لو نصف الجاب بس والسلام عليكم :Asvc:

----------


## كينج

الارقام اللى عندى غير اللى عندك خالص

----------


## mdraw

> الارقام اللى عندى غير اللى عندك خالص

 انا بستعمل مؤشرات وضاح عطار وبصراحة نقاط محترمة من قبل المؤشر
شوف الشارت

----------


## mdraw

مابعرف ليش هيك طلعت الصورة 
المهم شوف احترام الشعر للمستويات

----------


## amr eltabei

> انا بستعمل مؤشرات وضاح عطار وبصراحة نقاط محترمة من قبل المؤشر
> شوف الشارت

 طبعا مستويات جامدة جدا خصوصا الديلى يا مصطفى

----------


## mdraw

صحيح ياعمرو
بالمؤشر بيكتبلك هذا المستوى يومي أو اسبوعي  أو شهري

----------


## كينج

طب فين الملف

----------


## كينج

طب الكامريلا ده كويس والا

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

ايه ياعم الدعوم ده كل 300 نقطه

----------


## كينج

عاوزين الملفااااااااااااات

----------


## amr eltabei

> عاوزين الملفااااااااااااات

  خد الملفات اهة

----------


## amr eltabei

> ايه ياعم الدعوم ده كل 300 نقطه

  انت عايز اهدافة والا عايز اهداف كل 50 نقطة :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

اللى انت شايفه

----------


## كينج

تتوقع هبوط قوى للاسترلينى انهارده

----------


## كينج

الملف احطه فين

----------


## mdraw

حطه في مجلد المؤشرات\
experts
indicators

----------


## كينج

الفجوه اتسدد

----------


## كينج

> حطه في مجلد المؤشرات\
> experts
> indicators

  حصل وبعد كده

----------


## mdraw

افتح الشارت 
بتلاقي على اليسار مكان المؤشرات
custom indicators
بص حتلاقي مكتوب آخرسطر تحتها اسم المؤشرات
اضغط واسحبها لفوق الشارت

----------


## mdraw

يالله بسرعة عماد لأني بدي أطلع
بس بدي أطمن عليك بالأول

----------


## mdraw

شو صار معك عماد

----------


## mdraw

انا طالع عماد
قلتلك بسرعة شوي رحت نمت ههههه
يالله سلام
بشوفك غير وقت إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

> افتح الشارت 
> بتلاقي على اليسار مكان المؤشرات
> custom indicators
> بص حتلاقي مكتوب آخرسطر تحتها اسم المؤشرات
> اضغط واسحبها لفوق الشارت

  اسحبها ازاى

----------


## كينج

معلش كنت فى مشوار

----------


## كينج

انت بقى اللى فين

----------


## كينج

نزلته

----------


## كينج

عاوز شرح بقى

----------


## كينج

هو انا بكلم نفسى

----------


## كينج

انت فين يامصطفى

----------


## كينج

النفط يواصل انخفاضهتراجع حاد لليورو والبورصات الآسيويةاليورو يواصل تراجعه أمام العملات الرئيسة (الأوروبية-أرشيف) 
هوت العملة الأوربية  الموحدة (اليورو) في التعاملات الآسيوية اليوم الاثنين لأدنى مستوى لها بأربع سنوات، في ظل تراجع حاد في مؤشرات الأسواق الآسيوية نتيجة توجه لعمليات بيع خشية تفاقم أزمة الديون الأوروبية. ولم يكن النفط استثناء حيث تراجع بنحو 3% إلى دون 70 دولارا للبرميل للعقود الآجلة. 
ففي أسواق العملات هبط سعر صرف اليورو لفترة وجيزة إلى مستوى 1.18 دولار, لكنه سرعان ما رجع ثانيةً إلى مستوى 1.19 دولار وهو أدنى مستوى له في أكثر من أربعة أعوام. 
جاء ذلك بعدما ألمحت المجر العضو بمنطقة اليورو إلى أنها قد تعجز عن سداد ديونها السيادية، وأنها قد تواجه أزمة مشابهة لما تعانيه اليونان.
كما تأثر اليورو بتصريحات رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي فرانسوا فيون، التي قال فيها إن هبوط اليورو إلى مستوى دولار واحد -وهو ما يُسمى سعر التعادل- سيكون بمثابة أنباء طيبة للاتحاد الأوروبي، من باب أنه سيعزز قطاع التصدير وبالتالي ينعش الصناعة الأوروبية. 
ومقابل الين الياباني، هبطت العملة الأوروبية لأدنى مستوى لها في ثمانية أعوام مسجلة 108.33 ينات. 
وارتفع مؤشر الدولار الذي يقيس قيمته أمام سلة من العملات الرئيسية لأعلى مستوى في 15 شهرا مسجلا مستوى 88.7 نقطة.  *مؤشر نيكي الياباني تراجع 4% بتعاملات اليوم (الفرنسية-أرشيف)
البورصات*
من جهتها منيت البورصات الآسيوية الكبرى بموجة هبوط جماعية وسط عمليات بيع حادة عززها إحجام المتعاملين عن المخاطرة جراء تنامي المخاوف من اتساع نطاق أزمة الديون الأوروبية. 
كما فاقم من هذا الهبوط تأثر الأسواق سلباً بانخفاض الأسواق الأميركية بشكل حاد يوم الجمعة الماضي بسبب بيانات الوظائف الجديدة التي اعتبرتها الأسواق ضعيفة. 
فهبط مؤشر بورصة نيكي للأسهم اليابانية 4% ليصل لمستوى 9504.24 نقطة.
وفي كوريا الجنوبية تراجع مؤشر بورصة كوسبي بنسبة 2.6 نقطة ليصل لمستوى 1621.67 نقطة.
وانخفض مؤشر البورصة الأسترالية بنسبة 3.1% ليصل لمستوى 4335.9 نقطة.
وتراجع مؤشر هانغ سانغ في هونغ كونغ بنسبة 2.9% ليصل لمستوى 19211.67 نقطة.  *مخاوف من تراجع النفط إلى دون 70 دولارا للبرميل (رويترز-أرشيف)
النفط*
وفي أسواق النفط, خسرت العقود الآجلة للنفط بالتعاملات الآسيوية 1.2 دولار لتنخفض على مستوى 70.31 دولارا للبرميل، مفاقما الخسائر التي مني بها في ختام تعاملات الجمعة الماضية عندما خسرت عقود النفط 3.1 دولارات للبرميل ليصل سعر البرميل الواحد إلى 71.51 دولارا. ويُعزي هذا الهبوط إلى تصاعد حدة المخاوف من اتساع نطاق أزمة الديون السيادية الأوروبية، هذا إضافة إلى إحباط الأسواق إزاء بيانات الوظائف الأميركية الجديدة التي اعتبرت دون التوقعات بكثير

----------


## كينج

اليورو بينزل والاسترلينى بيطلع

----------


## mdraw

مسا الخير

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف الاسترلينى ده هاينهد امتى

----------


## كينج

يارب برنانكى يعملها ويهد الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

التقارير المهمه كلها يوم الخميس والجمعه

----------


## كينج

برنانكى خلاص راحت عليه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

برنانكى مبقاش له اى تاثير فى التحركات مش زى زمااان يا كينج

----------


## كينج

ياترى ايه اللى هاينزلنا الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

يااااااااااااااااا رب تتهد يااسترلينى

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير عماد

----------


## كينج

صباح النور

----------


## كينج

نزلت الشارت وشغلته

----------


## كينج

فى دعم عند4454 صح

----------


## mdraw

للأسف عماد أنا مافي أمامي شارت حاليا
داخل من الموبايل

----------


## mdraw

انت ادخل على موضوع المؤشرات وحاول تقرا الموضوع لتعرف أكتر عن المؤشر

----------


## mdraw

عماد تفضل شوف هالموضوع لو سمحت وأي سؤال أنا جاهز https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51438.html

----------


## كينج

فين يابو محمد

----------


## mdraw

ركز ياعماد 
ابو محمد حطلك بموضوع نور أرقام الدعم الأول والثاني 
والمقاومة الأولى والثانية
وأنا يلي قلتلك قارن هالأرقام بأرقام المؤشر

----------


## كينج

المقاومات والدعوم مش موجوده عندى والا الدعوم

----------


## mdraw

> المقاومات والدعوم مش موجوده عندى والا الدعوم

 انت مش نزلت مؤشرات وضاح 
كلشي تحت السعر دعم وفوقه مقاومة  
ماطلع المؤشر على الشارت ؟

----------


## كينج

ايوه طلع اظبطه على الاربع سعات

----------


## mdraw

الدعم والمقاومة لن تتغير ولو غيرت الفريم

----------


## mdraw

حط الفريم يلي بتريده 
أنا بحط على الأربع ساعات عند إغلاق الأربع ساعات لأشوف كيف تم الإغلاق
وباقي الوقت بتنقل كل شوي على فريم

----------


## كينج

انا عندى غير اللى بيقول عليهم ابو محمد

----------


## mdraw

طيب أنا رح أروح حاليا وبس أصير أمام الشارت رح أتناقش معك على الهواء مباشرة ً 
سلام

----------


## كينج

الدهب 1250 سعر تاريخى جديد

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير على الشباب
وقول للشباب إرجع يا شباب

----------


## كينج

ازيك يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى مجننا يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

أنا كنت سايب أمر بيع باوند من 1.4520
والحمد لله
رجعت لقيته إتنفذ 
إيه أخبار عملياتكم

----------


## yousefh

الحمد لله يا عماد
-----------------
بالنسبة للباوند
أنا في إنتظار 1.4337 النهاردة أو بكره
بإذن الله

----------


## كينج

لسه يايوسف مستنين34 1.4

----------


## كينج

اقل حاجه 1.4168

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله
أنا متوقع نشوف الـ 1.4 في الباوند بسرعة
-------------------------------------------
لإن بالرغم من ضعف اليورو
إلا أن الباوند بدأ ينخفض أمام اليورو
وده معناه بدأ ظهور بوادر الضعف في الباوند

----------


## yousefh

أقول لكم
السلام عليكم
----------------
أنا قولت أدخل أطمن عليكم عاملين إية
----------------
سلام

----------


## كينج

> بإذن الله
> أنا متوقع نشوف الـ 1.4 في الباوند بسرعة
> -------------------------------------------
> لإن بالرغم من ضعف اليورو
> إلا أن الباوند بدأ ينخفض أمام اليورو
> وده معناه بدأ ظهور بوادر الضعف في الباوند

   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## كينج

سلام يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

هانت يا عماد

----------


## كينج

يارب 1.4 شكلك كده شايفهه قريب تتوقع امتى يايوسف

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله يا عماد
> -----------------
> بالنسبة للباوند
> أنا في إنتظار 1.4337 النهاردة أو بكره
> بإذن الله

   :Good:

----------


## yousefh

> يارب 1.4 شكلك كده شايفهه قريب تتوقع امتى يايوسف

 بإذن الله 
بكسر الباوند لمستوى 1.4217
هنشوف 1.3920 خلال الإسبوع القادم
-----------------------
الأهداف من السعر الحالي
1.4337
1.4270
1.4217
و الهدف الأخير حسب رؤيتي هو 1.4085
إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> بإذن الله
> بكسر الباوند لمستوى 1.4217
> هنشوف 1.3920 خلال الإسبوع القادم
> -----------------------
> الأهداف من السعر الحالي
> 1.4337
> 1.4270
> 1.4217
> و الهدف الأخير حسب رؤيتي هو 1.4085
> إن شاء الله

 الهدف الأخير 1.4085
أقصد به هو إحتمال أن الباوند يصحح بعد الوصول إليه

----------


## كينج

لسه الاسبوع اللى جاى

----------


## yousefh

> الله يبارك فيك يا عماد
> وعقبال الإسترليني يارب
> ------------------------
> بإذن الله
> أنا منتظر الباوند يعمل إغلاق يومي أسفل 1.4522
> وهبيعه

  

> حاليا الباوند كسر متوسط 200 على الساعة عند 1.4535
> وكسر متوسط 55 على 4 ساعات عند 1.4522
> وفي إنتظار إغلاق يومي أسفل هذه المستويات
> ----------------------------------------------
> وبكسر هذه المستويات تعود النظرة السلبية للباوند
> ويعود لإستكمال المسار الهابط بإذن الله

  
أهم مستوى في الوقت الحالي 1.4330
وبكسر هذا المستوى بإذن الله هنشوف هبوط متسارع 
سبب أهمية هذا المستوى
إنه نقطة مهمة للتحول للبيع
ويعتبر أهم دعم للباوند في الوقت الحالي

----------


## yousefh

> لسه الاسبوع اللى جاى

 ربنا يسهل
ممكن نشوف الأهداف الإسبوع ده
-----------
بس المشكلة إن مفيش أخبار مهمة تساعد
--------------------
عموما ممكن تيجي تصريحات مهمة بعيدا عن الأخبار
 تجبر الباوند على الهبوط
ذي إللي حصل النهاردة

----------


## كينج

اليورو ماله طالع زى الصاروخ

----------


## mdraw

مساء الخير عماد ويوسف وكل الشباب

----------


## yousefh

أهلا مصطفى
أخبارك إية؟

----------


## yousefh

عماد هو إنت بايع يورو ولا إية؟

----------


## mdraw

> أهلا مصطفى
> أخبارك إية؟

 الحمد لله بخير 
وناطر الــ 1.40 مع عماد  
طلع الشيب براسنا من كتر ما طلع الباوند  :Big Grin:

----------


## د/محمود

الف مبروك يا عماد اعتقد هدف الباوند اتحقق وكويس انك صبرت الشهر ده ههههههههه

----------


## كينج

> عماد هو إنت بايع يورو ولا إية؟

  لا

----------


## كينج

> الف مبروك يا عماد اعتقد هدف الباوند اتحقق وكويس انك صبرت الشهر ده ههههههههه

  الهدف 1.4

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ممكن يجيب كام انهارده يايوسف

----------


## كينج

مافيش حد هنا والا ايه

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى يتهد

----------


## كينج

إذا لم تعالج مشكلة البطالةبرنانكي يحذر من العودة للركودبرنانكي جدد الدعوة لخيارات صعبة لمواجهة العجز المتواصل في الموزانة (الفرنسية)  
حذر رئيس *المجلس الاحتياطي الفدرالي الأميركي* (البنك المركزي) *بن برنانكي* من إعاقة النمو الاقتصادي الذي تحققه بلاده إذا لم يوضع حد للبطالة المرتفعة.
ولم يستبعد المسؤول الأميركي في كلمته خلال ندوة بمركز وودرو ويلسون الدولي للأكاديميين مساء أمس، عودة اقتصاد أميركا إلى حالة *الركود* إذا لم تعالج مشكلة البطالة.ويعاني أكبر اقتصاد في العالم من تفاقم البطالة التي بلغ معدلها في مايو/أيار الماضي 9.7%، وهو ما يشكل أبرز التحديات التي لا تزال تمنع انتعاشا مستقرا *للاقتصاد الأميركي*. 
ويمثل مستوى البطالة الحالي خطرا على الانتعاش لأنه يؤدي إلى خفض الإنفاق الاستهلاكي الذي يشكل نحو 70% من مجمل النشاط الاقتصادي في الولايات المتحدة. 
ومنذ بدء أزمة الرهن العقاري بأميركا في ديسمبر/كانون الأول 2007 فقدت نحو 8.4 ملايين وظيفة.
ورغم ذلك فإن برنانكي اعتبر أن اقتصاد بلاده يسير منذ الربع الأخير من العام الماضي على الطريق الصحيح ويحقق نموا، غير أنه اعتبره ينمو ببطء.  
وجدد برنانكي الدعوة إلى خيارات صعبة لمواجهة العجز المتواصل في الموزانة، وقال يمكننا رؤية كيف تبرز المشاكل في بلد يفقد فيه المستثمرون الثقة في الموقف المالي لبلادهم، لذلك من المهم جدا مواجهة هذه المشكلة. 
وتتوقع الإدارة الأميركية أن يبلغ عجز الموازنة خلال العام المالي الحالي مستوى 1.556 تريليون دولار، وهو الأعلى على الإطلاق. *مشكلة اليورو* من ناحية أخرى أعرب برنانكي عن قناعته بأن الدول الأوروبية ملتزمة بمعالجة مشاكل ديونها للمحافظة على تماسك الاتحاد الأوروبي وعلى اليورو. وأضاف أن حجم الأموال التي تم تدبيرها يغطي التزامات اليونان والبرتغال وإسبانيا لعدة سنوات. لكنه قال إنه ربما يكون من الضروري جمع المزيد من الأموال.

----------


## كينج

عمرو بقاله فتره مش باين لعلى يكون المانع خير

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## كينج

صباح النور

----------


## كينج

عامل ايه

----------


## كينج

والا اقولك اكلمك بى الحبر السرى ههههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله  بس اوعى حد يفك الشيفرة تبعنا هههههههههه

----------


## كينج

مصطفى اختار الون الابيض واكتب اى حاجه وانا اقدر اعرف ايه اللى انت كاتبه

----------


## كينج

انت كتبت 
الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

> الحمد لله  بس اوعى حد يفك الشيفرة تبعنا هههههههههه

  ماتخفش ماحدش يقدر يفك الشفره هههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

سبقتك ياحبيب قلبي وكتبت باللون الهوائي ههههههه

----------


## mdraw

الظاهر

----------


## كينج

وعرفت ياحبيبى بتكتب ايه

----------


## mdraw

الظاهر اليوم مزاجك رايق والحمد لله

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله لسه الاسترلينى منكد عليه خايف مايجبش الهدف الاسبوع ده

----------


## mdraw

وأنا نفس الشي خايف كمان
مليت منه بصراحة
بس الحق علينا دخلنا من مستويات متدنية شوي لهيك لازمنا صبر أيوب

----------


## كينج

400 نقطه والله بيعملها فى يوم امال لو كنا مستنين 1000 او 1500

----------


## mdraw

بتعرف أنا هالأسبوع ماعاد أنتظر الهدف
أنا بدي أقفل على ربح ولو 50 نقطة
المهم أرتاح شوي من الباوند
وبرجع باخدو من فوق شوي

----------


## كينج

ميه ميه يامصطفى

----------


## كينج

بلاش نستنى الهدف احسن فات الكتير مابقاش الا القليل نصبر وخلاص الهدف الاسبوع ده او اللى جاى

----------


## mdraw

أنا متأكد وكلي ثقة بالله إنه نظرة نور صحيحة
وإنه الهدف جاي جاي 
بس والله تربطت ماعدت أحسن أدخل أي عملية لأنه عندي عقدين على الباوند
ومابدي أخاطر بعقد ثالث

----------


## كينج

انا كمان عندى عقدين بس مش هانضيع تقريبن شهر علشان كام يوم بعد كده نصلح الاداره وانا عن نفسى ان شاء الله بعد الاسترلينى لما يجيب الهدف هايكون عندى حسابين واحد للهدف وواحد القت بيه بدل الحوسه ديه

----------


## mdraw

الله يوفقك ياعماد
يالله هي دروس لازم نستفيد منها
الناس بتتعلم من المارجن 
بس نحن والحمد لله درسنا أخف بكتير انه فرص راحت علينا بس

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله الفرص كتير لولا اديت حسابى لخالى كان زمانى مبسوط بالتتنيحه ديه بتاعت الاسترلينى

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههه شو قصة خالك 
حالف يمين يسحب منك كل شهر ؟

----------


## كينج

اعتقد ان ممكن يجيب الهدف يوم الجمعه

----------


## mdraw

ليش خالك مو مشترك معنا بالفضفضة

----------


## كينج

> هههههههههههه شو قصة خالك 
> حالف يمين يسحب منك كل شهر ؟

  شوف هو مابيحللش والا اى حاجه هو ليه فلسفته الخاصه جدآ لو لقى كام باره صعود يقولك المود صعود ياخد شارى ولو لقى كام باره هبوط يقلق المود هبوط وندسور ياما كلت عيش منه كان بيحط الالف دولار مايستحملوش مهاه يومين

----------


## mdraw

> اعتقد ان ممكن يجيب الهدف يوم الجمعه

 إن شاء الله اليوم وبكرا وبعده ونختتم الأسبوع على خير بقا 
زهقنا منه 
بس بتعرف شو زاعجني بالموضوع 
إنه الباوند ضعيف أمام الدولار وأخباره سيئة وأي نسمة هوا بيطلع 50-100 نقطة 
الكبرة لله يا باوند استحي بقا

----------


## mdraw

> شوف هو مابيحللش والا اى حاجه هو ليه فلسفته الخاصه جدآ لو لقى كام باره صعود يقولك المود صعود ياخد شارى ولو لقى كام باره هبوط يقلق المود هبوط وندسور ياما كلت عيش منه كان بيحط الالف دولار مايستحملوش مهاه يومين

 خالك شو بيشتغل غير خسارة الفوركس ؟ هههههههه

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله تلقيه اصابه الموت المفاجئ

----------


## كينج

> خالك شو بيشتغل غير خسارة الفوركس ؟ هههههههه

  متعشم يعمل ثروه كل مره يقول هاصلح اخطائى ويزوده عنده سوبر ماركت

----------


## كينج

هو حتى لو يجيب 4165 يروق شويه ونعرف نلقت منه حلو

----------


## mdraw

> متعشم يعمل ثروه كل مره يقول هاصلح اخطائى ويزوده عنده سوبر ماركت

 طيب خليه يتابع معنا بموضوع نور والفضفضة    

> هو حتى لو يجيب 4165 يروق شويه ونعرف نلقت منه حلو

  
ياسلام إذا جاب هالنقطة

----------


## كينج

تقرير الاسترلينى سلبى

----------


## mdraw

يافرحتي
سلبي ويمكن يطلع ههههه

----------


## كينج

ممكن يكون تاثيره بعدين

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله ينزل  
بس بدي أعرف مين ابن الحلال يلي عم يشتري ضدنا

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

صباح الفل ياشباب
ان شاء الله الباوند يخلصنا انهارده

----------


## كينج

> صباح الفل ياشباب
> ان شاء الله الباوند يخلصنا انهارده

  يارب بس جايب التفائل ده منيييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> يارب بس جايب التفائل ده منيييييييييييييييييييييييييين

 خليها على الله ياريس
ان شاء الله يبدأ ينزل

----------


## كينج

انت متاكد ان هو هايجيب 1.4 انهارده

----------


## كينج

برنانكى هايكلم الساعه 2 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
--------------
أنا عندي تصور بإذن الله يتحقق
أنا شايف الباوند النهاردة ممكن يجيب1.4270 ومن بعدها ممكن 1.4227
و أعتقد إن بداية الهبوط هيكون مع دخول أمريكا
والله أعلم

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> انت متاكد ان هو هايجيب 1.4 انهارده

 لا ياريس داه كده تبقى وسعت منى اوى  :Big Grin: 
مع ان كل شئ جايز والله
بس انا كان قصدى انه ينزل بس انما ميجيبش ال4000 انهارده يعنى

----------


## كينج

خليها 1.4165 يايوسف خلنا نخلص من تلت العقود

----------


## كينج

تتوقع 1.4 الاسبوع ده والا اللى بعده يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> خليها 1.4165 يايوسف خلنا نخلص من تلت العقود

 صعبة يا عماد
خصوصا إن حتى الأن لم ينتهي التصحيح
وممكن التصحيح يمتد لـ 1.4510 و 1.4540
----------------------------
ياريت يوصل 1.4168 
مش هقوله لأ
دي مصلحة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> تتوقع 1.4 الاسبوع ده والا اللى بعده يايوسف

 الإسبوع القادم
حاليا الوضع ما يسمحش بهبوط 500 نقطة قبل الإغلاق الإسبوعي
------------------
بس عموما مفيش حاجة أكيدة 100%
ذي ما قلتلك إمبارح
ممكن تيجي أخبار أو تصريحات مش موجودة في الأجندة تجيبه الأرض
------------------
ربنا يسهل
------------------
والله يكون في عونكم
دا أنا بيعه بقالي يومين ودمي إتحرق  :Frown:

----------


## كينج

ربنا يهده

----------


## كينج

هاتخلص على كام نقطه يايوسف العقد التعزيز اللى انت خده من 4510

----------


## yousefh

على 1.4410

----------


## yousefh

وممكن أسيبه لـ 1.4360 حسب الوضع وقوة الهبوط

----------


## كينج

انا ظبطه على 4434

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى طاااااااااااااااااير ربنا يهده

----------


## كينج

انا اتخنقت

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*لأ مش تتخنق يامصري 
دي مصر كلها محتاجالك 
إزيك ؟  إيه الأخبار ؟ 
أول مشاركه في الباب معاكم وإن شاء الله أحاول أتابع..*

----------


## كينج

> *لأ مش تتخنق يامصري*  _دي مصر كلها محتاجالك_  _إزيك ؟ إيه الأخبار ؟_  _أول مشاركه في الباب معاكم وإن شاء الله أحاول أتابع.._

  اهلآ بيك منور ياباشا

----------


## mdraw

كيف الشباب

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

عليكم السلام يا معلم ابعتلى حاجة ساقعه بسرعة

----------


## كينج

اتفضل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ميرسى باكوس يوة قصدى ميرسى بوكو  :Regular Smile:  
يالا نصلى الفجر وندعى ربناا

----------


## كينج

معلش والله راحت عليه نومه

----------


## mdraw

صباحو

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف الاسترلينى هايفضل كده لحد امتى

----------


## mdraw

لحد المارجن

----------


## mdraw

لاسمح الله

----------


## mdraw

تقرير نور اليوم خوفني 
حاسس في شي رح يكون ضدنا لاقدر الله

----------


## كينج

> لحد المارجن

  تانى

----------


## كينج

> تقرير نور اليوم خوفني 
> حاسس في شي رح يكون ضدنا لاقدر الله

  ليه

----------


## mdraw

مجرد احساس 
يمكن بسبب الصعود الآن صرت أخاف عند الأخبار يصعد أكتر
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعرف

----------


## كينج

انت بتقول كلام نور ايه اللى فى كلامه يخوف

----------


## mdraw

ومن المتوقع أيضا أن يقوم بالدفاع عن موقفه اتجاه هذا البرنامج, فمن هذا المنطلق بالتحديد سيكون له اثر كبير على اليورو الأوروبي خلال الفترة المقبلة ونتوقع أن يعود اليورو إلى الانخفاض مجددا خلال الأيام المقبلة  
هالقسم خوفني لأنه الظاهر اليورو رح يطلع اليوم وخايف يسحب الباوند معه

----------


## كينج

الواحد بقاله شهر علشان 400 نقطه الواحد زهق امتى بقى نخلص

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى يجيب حتى 4430

----------


## mdraw

سلمنا أمرنا لله وبس

----------


## كينج

:Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## mdraw

كل اسبوع بتفائل بالهدف
وبرجع بقول يالله الأسبوع القادم 
مستحيل هالأسبوع ينزل الباوند 600 نقطة
وكل التوتر سببه تسرعنا ياعماد
خطأين وقعنا فيهم
 الأول دخولنا من مناطق سفلية
والثاني دخولنا بعقدين
بس الحمد لله

----------


## كينج

مستحيل ليه لو نزل 200 انهارده و400 بكره ايه المستحيل فيها

----------


## mdraw

شوعماد ماشايف تناحة الباوند
شو جن الباوند لينزل بكرا 400

----------


## كينج

كفايه تناحه بقى ينزل انهارده 300 وبكره 300

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههه 
لاتفاوض ياعماد 
حاسس حالي بايع تيس مو باوند

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله الاسترلينى يحصله موت فجأه

----------


## esmo

السلام عليكم
شكرا لمن سأل عني عماد و يوسف و مصطفى و ابو منيف و كل الاخوة الطيبين
انا كان عندي ظروف و الحمد لله في نهايتها و مكنتش عايز اتكلم الان بس انا من امبارح فقط دخلت عشان اطمن عليكم و لقيت الارتفاعات الغريبة دي
انا معنديش صفقات عشان انا بخلص اول باول
انا شايف بصراحة هبوط قوي خاصة الانجليزي اما نزول اليورو فاعتقد انه لن يكسر الـ 1.18 اما الانجليزي فالى 1.4350 مبدئيا
هذا تحليلي الاساسي الشخصي
فقط احببت ان اطمئن الاحبة و انا ماشي و راجع بعد كام يوم كدة ان شاء الله تعالى
على فكرة لن يتم زيادة الفايدة و لا تخفيضها لكل من اليورو و الباوند مع الابقاء على برنامج شراء الاصول للعملتين دة كلام مؤكد لا شك فيه
و الهبوط سيكون بعد هذه التصريحات و خاصة مساء اليوم و اي خدمة
اشوفكم بخير

----------


## كينج

حمدلله على السلامه يااسموا الحمد لله اطمنا عليك فى انتظارك ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

اسمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
الحمد لله على سلامتك
وإن شاء الله تكون أيام غيابك خير وتعدي على خير
ولاتتأخر علينا

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى ينهد

----------


## mdraw

آمين يارب
إذا كان الترند هابط وبيطلع كا هاد
فكيف لوكان الترند صاعد

----------


## كينج

ينزل هههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

اما نشوف قرار الفايده بعد ساعه ونصف

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههههههههههه
أنا بدي آخذ عكس الترند دايما 
شو رأيك

----------


## mdraw

الكل عارف ومتوقع تكون الفايدة هي هي
بس ليش بيطلع مابعرف
ريتو تطلع روحه بقا

----------


## كينج

ماشى وانا معاك الخطه الجايه

----------


## mdraw

> ماشى وانا معاك الخطه الجايه

  :Good:  ساعتها رح نكون من صناع السوق 
يالله سوق ياعماد :Drive1:

----------


## كينج

:Fruits Apple:

----------


## mdraw

انتبه لاتطير الريشة

----------


## mdraw

انا طالع يالله صار وقت صلاة الظهر
اللهم لاتجعلها رياء بل هي تذكير للمؤمنين
والله يعلم مافي القلوب ويعلم النوايا
أستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

----------


## كينج

اهه طارت عجبك كده

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

الحمد لله رجوع اخونا ايسمو بخير واطمنا علية وحشتنا ياراجل لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## كينج

فينك ياعم وحشتنه نتمنى يكون ده اخره بس هو مش عاوز ينخ ليه

----------


## كينج

يارب الاخبار تهده انهارده

----------


## amr eltabei

> فينك ياعم وحشتنه نتمنى يكون ده اخره بس هو مش عاوز ينخ ليه

  موجود يا عماد والله واحشنى كتير انت ويوسف ومصطفى وجميع الاخوة كلهم معلش
كنت مريض بقالى كام يوم كدة بس الحمد لله دلوقتى تمام ورجعت للملاعب تانى اهة
الاسترلينى رخم شوية بس ان شاء الله هينزل قريب جدا انا شايف فية مستويات جنوبية
جامدة اوى بس تتاخد على مراحل احسن لانة غبى شوية ولازم تبقى مرن معاة يعنى 
تدخل وتخرج على مستويات قوية ان شاء الله..........

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله رجوعك بالسلامه

----------


## كينج

انت فين يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

> انت فين يايوسف

 لسه راجع أهو يا عماد

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى خلاص جابلى الضغط والكبد والكلاوى والطحال

----------


## yousefh

> الاسترلينى خلاص جابلى الضغط والكبد والكلاوى والطحال

 طيب إعملي سندوتشين من كل حاجة

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى ناوى على ايه
اسموا ظهر انهارده وراجع تانى كمان كام يوم

----------


## yousefh

> الاسترلينى ناوى على ايه
> اسموا ظهر انهارده وراجع تانى كمان كام يوم

 خير لما يجي نبقى نسأله على الغيبة الطويلة دي
-------------------------------------------------
الوضع حاليا في الإسترليني محير
ولكن طبعا الإتجاه العام هبوط 
بالنسبة لموضوع إن التصحيح إنتهى ولا لأ
لازم أشوف إغلاق يومي الأول عشان أقولك
وربنا يسهل
--------------------------------
ملحوظة
أنا بايع الباوند بغباوة
ربنا يستر

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى كل شويه هاى جديد

----------


## كينج

تتوقع اعلى صعود للاسترلينى لحد سعر كام

----------


## yousefh

1.4730

----------


## كينج

ممكن الاسترلينى يجيب 1.5 يايوسف قبل الهبوط

----------


## كينج

اصل المرجن مستنينى عند 1.5020

----------


## mdraw

السلام عليكم 
شو ياشباب تركتكم كم ساعة الباوند فلتان على كيفو
شو مافي حدا يضب هالعيل

----------


## كينج

كله نزل حتى الدولار نزل وده مش عاوز يتعتع خااااااااااااااالص

----------


## mdraw

حبيبتك اليزابيت قديش عاش أبوها ؟

----------


## yousefh

الملكة إليزابيث أثناء زيارة لها للولايات المتحدة لزيارة صديقها ليوناردو ديكابريو
وقد إنتهزت الفرصة لتهنئة الرئيس باراك أوباما على تولية الحكم

----------


## كينج

اليورو بينزل والاسترلينى متنح ليه كده

----------


## mdraw

وين الشباب ؟

----------


## كينج

انا اعصابى خلاص هاتبتدى تفلت

----------


## mdraw

طول بالك ياعماد شو تفلت
صلي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يلي كاتبه ربنا رح يصير وكله مكتوب ومقدر
الصبر الصبر ياعماد

----------


## كينج

هانصبر ايه تانى مش عاوز ينزل خالص الواحد قرف

----------


## mdraw

شو رأيك نقفل على خسارتنا ونبدأ من جديد بالرصيد المتبقي ؟

----------


## كينج

لايااخى بعد ده كله نخلص اما الهدف او التسفير

----------


## كينج

المشكله لو كان الواحد معاه الحساب التانى ماكنش تقل هنا وكان ياخد ويخلص فى التانى كان زمان العصلجه ده بفايده

----------


## mdraw

أنا بمزح معك ياعماد 
معقول نقفل  
بتعرف لوكانت هي أول مرة يعكس السوق معنا كنت قفلت من زمان 
بس متعودة دااااااااااايماً

----------


## mdraw

هايات جديدة  
وكم نقطة تانيين بتلاقي الباوند اصطدم بالموفينج 200 عالأربع ساعات 
يالطيف تلطف بعبادك يارب

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
متخافش يا عماد ذي ما قلتلك أقصى إرتفاع 1.4730
الباوند عنده متوسط 200على 4 ساعات ذي ما مصطفى قالك عند 1.4727
وفي مقاومة 38.2 % لأخر موجة هابطة على اليومي عند مستوى 1.4725
----------------------------------------------------------
وفوق كل ده أن سألت خبير مال و إقتصاد
وقال لي لن يتجاوز 1.4820 و أنا متعود إنه بيزود 100 نقطة إحتياطي
متقلقش
ربنا يكرم إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

أعتقد إن حتى المشترين هيخرجوا من الشراء عند المستويات دي
بإعتبار إن الإرتفاع إللي حصل ده كان تصحيح 38.2 % لأخر موجة هابطة

----------


## كينج

والله يايوسف الواحد اعصابه تلفت خلاص مش عارف والله انام انا المفروض نايم من 5 سعات

----------


## yousefh

و أنا كان ورايا مشاوير مهمة ومش عارف أنزل
بسبب الباوند
--------------------
ربنا يسهل و أخرج من العمليات دي على خير
ومش هدخل في عمليات تانية ليوم 20
بدل العطله إللي أنا فيها دي

----------


## yousefh

أنا بعت تاني من 1.4715
عشان أحاول أقرب مناطق خروجي

----------


## yousefh

أنا مش عارف بصراحة إيه إللي بيحصل ده
إرتفاع 330 نقطة في يومين
وكسر متوسط 55
وكسر ترندين هابطين
وكسر 3 مقاومات مهمة
--------------
في إية يعني عشان كل ده
---------------
أنا إبتديت أحس إن الهبوط كان تصحيح للصعود
----------------
أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## yousefh

أنا حاسس والله أعلم إننا على مشارف إعادة تقييم
تقريبا هيحصل إرتفاع في اليورو دون أن يأخذ معه الباوند
يعني إرتفاع اليورو على الباوند

----------


## amr eltabei

> السلام عليكم
> متخافش يا عماد ذي ما قلتلك أقصى إرتفاع 1.4730
> الباوند عنده متوسط 200على 4 ساعات ذي ما مصطفى قالك عند 1.4727
> وفي مقاومة 38.2 % لأخر موجة هابطة على اليومي عند مستوى 1.4725
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> وفوق كل ده أن سألت خبير مال و إقتصاد
> وقال لي لن يتجاوز 1.4820 و أنا متعود إنه بيزود 100 نقطة إحتياطي
> متقلقش
> ربنا يكرم إن شاء الله

  صح الكلام كدة وانا حطيت شارت انهاردة بيوضح النقاط دة بألصورة واعتقد دة اخرة والموفنج
200 قوى جدا وصعب اختراقة ارجو عدم الاستعجال او التهور هينزل ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## mdraw

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة أنا ماعدت أركز كتير شوفولي أي ترند الأصح
ومين انكسر ومين مجبصن  
الدولار اندكس

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

يوسف ايه رايك فى الاغلاق وتوقعاتك ايه انهارده

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى يتهد

----------


## Jmeel

إن شاء الله  آخره   ومش حيعدي 1.4770

----------


## كينج

> إن شاء الله آخره ومش حيعدي 1.4770

  ياااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## كينج

تقارير الاسترلينى اغلبها سلبى

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف وباقى الشباب

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

ياعم عمرو كل شويه يطلع واحد يقول التصحيح انتهى ويطلع زى الصاروخ

----------


## mdraw

جمعة مباركة
عماد اطمن بإذن الله التصحيح انتهى 
الضلع الثالث لنموذج هارمونيك مثالي يتكون الآن على الأربع ساعات
والأمور بدأت تسير على مايرام

----------


## كينج

انا مش هاطمن الا لما يجيب 4430

----------


## mdraw

> انا مش هاطمن الا لما يجيب 4430

 هدف النموذج الأول عند هالنقطة

----------


## mdraw

على فكرة الباوند اليوم على مؤشرا وضاح قرب يجيب الهدف الأول
وهو الخط الأصفر الأول عند 1.4615 تقريبا 
وهو مستوى يومي غالبا يزوره السعر 
غالبا وليس دائما

----------


## كينج

4345

----------


## mdraw

اي شو مو صدق الهارمونيك ؟

----------


## كينج

انا بسألك

----------


## mdraw

نعم هذا هو هدف الهارمونيك الأول وطبعا في هدف بعده إن شاء الله
بس أكيد راحت أسبوع تاني 
يعني مش اليوم

----------


## كينج

4514 صح

----------


## Jmeel

> إن شاء الله  آخره   ومش حيعدي 1.4770

 
مبروك  ياكنج   وإن شاء الله هيكمل   وتنام  مستريح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كينج

الله يبارك فيك استريح لو 4430

----------


## mdraw

> 4514 صح

  :Good:

----------


## yousefh

> أنا حاسس والله أعلم إننا على مشارف إعادة تقييم
> تقريبا هيحصل إرتفاع في اليورو دون أن يأخذ معه الباوند
> يعني إرتفاع اليورو على الباوند

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
--------------------------
وفعلا حصل إعادة التقييم للزوج الملكي ( يورو باوند )
بس جاء بهبوط الباوند مقابل اليورو
--------------------------------
--------------------------------
فاكر يا عماد لما قلتلك قبل كده من حوالي إسبوعين
لو الباوند أغلق أسفل 1.4522 هنشوف جاب لتحت مع إفتتاح الأسواق وفعلا حصل
نفس الكلام بينطبق على إغلاق اليوم
-------------------------------
وتقدر تعتبر 1.4522 هدف الباوند في الوقت الحالي ومن بعده 1.4470 خلال اليوم
بإذن الله
-------------------------------

----------


## mdraw

أهلين يوسف كيفك حبيبي

----------


## yousefh

أنا مضطر أخرج عشان ورايا مشاوير
أقولكم السلام عليكم
----------------------
و إن شاء الله أرجع ألاقي الباوند أسفل 1.4522

----------


## كينج

ميه ميه يايوسف بس لو تخليها 4430 يبقى كتر خيرك

----------


## كينج

> أنا مضطر أخرج عشان ورايا مشاوير
> أقولكم السلام عليكم
> ----------------------
> و إن شاء الله أرجع ألاقي الباوند أسفل 1.4522

  ترجع تلاقيه تحت الجزمه

----------


## mdraw

> أنا مضطر أخرج عشان ورايا مشاوير
> أقولكم السلام عليكم
> ----------------------
> و إن شاء الله أرجع ألاقي الباوند أسفل 1.4522

 بأمان الله يايوسف 
على فكرة فودافون بتشتغل عندي عشان موضوعنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

ولايهمك يوسف بأمان الله

----------


## mdraw

بأمان الله

----------


## mdraw

حاسس رح يتوسخنوا الأمريكان
الله يستر

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر كان فاضل 103

----------


## mdraw

السعر حاليا بين فيبو 50-61,8

----------


## كينج

حاسس ان فى صعود دلوقتى

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله صعود خفيف قبل الهبوط لكسر مستوى 50
انا رايح انام ساعتين ارتاح فيهم شوي

----------


## كينج

احلام سعيده
اوعى تقلى مين سعيده

----------


## thame_raz

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا جديد بينكم يا اخوان 
لدي بعض الاستفسارات التي قد تكون بسيطه لدى البعض  بخصوص تداول العملات
فهل من مجيب .... 
مع الشكر

----------


## كينج

اخ تهامى اهلآ بيك اسأل واللى يعرف حاجه مش هايتأخر عليك

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
رجعت والحمد لله تحقق الهدف الاول 1.4522

----------


## yousefh

أنا بصراحة كان قلبي واجعني
كنت بايع الباوند 4 مرات
الحمد لله خلصت في عملية منهم على 1.4522

----------


## كينج

مبروك يايوسف عقبال 4430

----------


## yousefh

هو أنا مشاركاتي إتحذفت ليه ؟

----------


## كينج

اى مشاركه

----------


## yousefh

> مبروك يايوسف عقبال 4430

 يا عماد
تأكد إن موجة الإرتفاع إللي حصلت في اليومين إللي فاتوا
تعتبر أخر موجة صعود للباوند بإذن الله
وبإذن الله لن نرى تصحيحات كبيرة قبل الوصول إلى 1.4270 و 1.4200 على الأقل

----------


## كينج

يارب

----------


## yousefh

> اى مشاركه

 أعتقد إتحذف حوالي 3 مشاركات يا عماد
منهم المشاركة إللي بقول فيها
إن الباوند هيكمل الإنخفاض مع اليورو بعد إعادة التقييم إللي عملها النهاردة
------
والتانية كنت بكلم مصطفى

----------


## كينج

ياعم احلاق قول تانى 
إن الباوند هيكمل الإنخفاض مع اليورو بعد إعادة التقييم إللي عملها النهاردة

----------


## yousefh

> ياعم احلاق قول تانى 
> إن الباوند هيكمل الإنخفاض مع اليورو بعد إعادة التقييم إللي عملها النهاردة

  
الباوند هيكمل الإنخفاض مع اليورو بعد إعادة التقييم إللي عملها النهاردة  :Big Grin:

----------


## كينج

ايوه كده

----------


## كينج

التانيه ضد قوانين المنتدى

----------


## yousefh

ايوه كده

----------


## yousefh

> التانيه ضد قوانين المنتدى

 يعني أنا كده في السليم
-----------------------
تقريبا أول مرة كنت كاتب فيها حرفين زيادة

----------


## كينج

انا ظبطه على 4480 بدل 4430

----------


## yousefh

> انا ظبطه على 4480

 جميل 4480 و 4470
ومستويات مهمة على اليومي
----------------------

----------


## yousefh

إية رأيك في مستوى 1.4522
مستوى غلس ..... صح
-------------------------
دايما المستوى ده لما يوصله الباوند 
يفضل يلعب حوليه

----------


## كينج

الباوند كله غلاسه

----------


## yousefh

> الباوند كله غلاسه

 هو الأيام دي بس مغلس شوية
------------------
بس الباوند ده كانت ليه أيامه
-------------------------------
أيام كان الواحد يفتح العقد ويضبط الهدف 150 - 200 نقطة وينزل يخرج ساعتين تلاتة ويرجع
يلاقيه جاب الهدف
من غير تعب ووجع قلب

----------


## yousefh

أيام كان الواحد لسه مش فاهم إي حاجة
ولا يعني إية دعم ولا مقاومة حتى
----------------------------------
كان في عضو في المنتدى إسمه عاشقها مدينة ( ربنا يطمنا عليه )
كان بيعمل بالإسلوب الرقمي
وكانت أهدافه غالبا بتتحقق
----------------------------
كنت أخد التوصية منه
و أعملها أوردر معلق وأخرج أو أنام
--------------------------------------
كانت أيام سهلة

----------


## كينج

غلسه اليورو اهون بكتير على الاقل مش هايعملك 400 و500 فى يومين

----------


## كينج

انا ظبط على 4499 على مكان الدخول بس يارب يجبها

----------


## yousefh

> انا ظبط على 4499 على مكان الدخول بس يارب يجبها

 هو إنت ليه ما تسيبش العقد للإسبوع الجاي ؟

----------


## كينج

انا واخد 3 عقود ورا بعض خايف من المفجأت

----------


## كينج

الواحد بقى بيخاف من الباوند وغدره

----------


## yousefh

> انا واخد 3 عقود ورا بعض خايف من المفجأت

 أه
طيب لو كده صح
خلص في واحد فيهم
عشان تضبط نسبة المخاطرة

----------


## كينج

بس يارب يجبها

----------


## yousefh

> بس يارب يجبها

 إن شاء الله ممكن بعد إغلاق 4 ساعات الحالية
نشوف موجة هبوط تانية
--------------------------
حاليا السوق إبتدى يريح
عشان أكتر من سبب
-------------------
1 المضاربين على اليومي إللي باعت من فوق 1.47 خرجوا و إكتفوا
2 اليوم أخر يوم في الإسبوع وبعض المضاربين تفضل عدم تبيت العقود
3 إللي خارج السوق مش عارف يبيع ولا يشترى
إللي عايز يشتري خايف بسبب الهبوط الكبير
إللي عايز يبيع خايف يكون الهبوط إنتهى
---------------------------------------------------------
يعني الحاجة الوحيدة إللي ممكن تخلي الباوند يكمل لـ 1.4470
هو إن المشترين يخرجوا من الشراء على إغلاق 4 ساعات القادمة
بسبب تخوفهم من الإغلاق الإسبوعي في المستويات الحالية
والتي تعتبر سيئة للباوند وجيدة للدولار
-------------------------------------------
قول يارب
----------
معلش طولت عليك

----------


## mdraw

أنا جيتكم 
قولولي صح النوم

----------


## yousefh

صح النوم

----------


## كينج

نور بيقول الدولار هايبقى قوى عامين يعنى هانفضل نبيع عامين هههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

هو الاسترلينى ممكن ينزل 350 نقطه تانى فى ال3 سعات اللى فاضلين

----------


## yousefh

> *
> بقولك الوقتي بقى عايزك تعرفني أبعتلك اليو إس بي مودم إزاي*

 دي حاجة جميلة
يعني أكون إتجوزت و خلفت
ومحمد الصغير هيبقى قاعد على رجلي
و نها هتبقى قاعدة على كتافي
و قعد أحكيلهم 
إزاي بابا يوسف فضل بيع يورو وباوند من سنة 2010

----------


## yousefh

> هو الاسترلينى ممكن ينزل 350 نقطه تانى فى ال3 سعات اللى فاضلين

 ليه ؟
كوسه
لأ طبعا

----------


## كينج

مش ممكن يعنى

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

مساء الفل يارجاله
مبروك الهبوط الحلو بتاع انهارده داه
ويارب تكمل على خير الاسبوع اللى جى ان شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

> مش ممكن يعنى

 لأ يا عماد مش ممكن
أنا بقولك ما فيش مستحيل في البورصة
بس المرة دي بقى بقولك مستحيل

----------


## yousefh

كده بإذن الله
هدف الباوند الأول يوم الإتنين 1.4345

----------


## amr eltabei

> كده 
> هدف الباوند الأول يوم الإتنين 1.4345

  السلام عليكم جميعا 
مبروك للاخوة نزول الرخم  اوى الاسبوع دة والى الاهداف الاسبوع القادم باذن الله
طيب يايوسف بحبحها شوية وخليها 1.4230 ان شاء الله :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو منيف

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا جديد بينكم يا اخوان 
> لدي بعض الاستفسارات التي قد تكون بسيطه لدى البعض  بخصوص تداول العملات
> فهل من مجيب .... 
> مع الشكر

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخ تهامي وتفضل وبأذن الله الكل ما راح يقصر معاك بشي  

> اخ تهامى اهلآ بيك اسأل واللى يعرف حاجه مش هايتأخر عليك

 صاحب الموضوع كله رحب بك اول واحد فينا ونحن في خدمتك لكل خير بأذن الله 0000000 :Eh S(7):

----------


## موحا

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله الباوند ينزل و يريح الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله أيام الخير ابتدت
إن شاء الله يكون الصبر عاد علينا بالأجر 
إن شاء الله الأرباح لن تفارقنا أبداً 
مبروك لكل من استفاد وربح

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## كينج

> إن شاء الله أيام الخير ابتدت
> إن شاء الله يكون الصبر عاد علينا بالأجر 
> إن شاء الله الأرباح لن تفارقنا أبداً 
> مبروك لكل من استفاد وربح

  يارب ان شاء الله ياحسن خلاص استوينا

----------


## mdraw

كيفك عماد
شو مصحيك اليوم بدري

----------


## كينج

الناس كلها بتقول الاسترلينى الى 1.35 وده اللى مخوفنى

----------


## mdraw

> الناس كلها بتقول الاسترلينى الى 1.35 وده اللى مخوفنى

 ههههههههههه 
إن قالو طالع عند 1.50 بتخاف 
وإن قالو نازل عند 1.35 بتخاف  
طيب وين بتحب يقولو لحتى تطمن

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر 4595 لو فضل فوقيها ممكن يوصل ل4666 واكتر لكن لو نزل من هنا ممكن ينزل طول اليوم

----------


## كينج

يوسف ممكن ناخد بيع من 4595 بهدف 100 نقطه واستوب 30

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف ممكن ناخد بيع من 4595 بهدف 100 نقطه واستوب 30

 انا أسف يا عماد مكنتش موجود
بس عموما أعتقد مستويات 1.4600 و 1.4620 مستويات جيدة للبيع لو رجعلها تاني 
بس موضوع الأستوب ده لازم يكون فوق 1.4725 يعني مثلا 1.4740
وحتى الأن الوضع أمن في الباوند
ومازال اليورو يكمل إعادة التقييم على الباوند التي ذكرتها من قبل
------------------------------------------------------

----------


## yousefh

و أنا أسف مضطر أنام دلوقتي عشان عندي مشاوير مهمة صباحا

----------


## yousefh

أنا هقولك خطة عمل تتبعها .... عشان أنا مش هبقى موجود طول اليوم
لو وصل الباوند 1.4600 أو 1.4620 ..... بيعه 
وضع الإستوب 1.4740 ( و إن شاء الله ) نقطة بعيدة ومش هيوصلها
وضع هدفك 1.4505 أو 1.4470
أو الأفضل تسيب الهدف مفتوح
وبعد إغلاق أي 4 ساعات تحت 1.4566
قرب الإستوب وخليه نفس نقطة دخولك
و إن شاء الله يبقى العقد ده تقدر تضيفه لمجموع عقودك المفعلة وتتركه لهدف 1.4345
-----------------------------------------
وأنا أسف مضطر حاليا أروح أنام

----------


## كينج

اوكى

----------


## كينج

تصبح على خير

----------


## كينج

ربنا يهدك ياسترلينى

----------


## كينج

> ههههههههههه 
> إن قالو طالع عند 1.50 بتخاف 
> وإن قالو نازل عند 1.35 بتخاف  
> طيب وين بتحب يقولو لحتى تطمن

 الناس لو اجمعوا على الصعود يبقى هاينزل اكيد يارب كله يغير رايه ويقولو صعود علشان ينزل انا بيتهيئلى صناع السوق بيرقبونا

----------


## كينج

يارب الاسترلينى يطلع 100 نقطه تانى

----------


## yousefh

100 نقطة !!!!!!!!!!!!
حرام عليك يا عماد أنا النقطة عندي بـ 20 دولار
والسوق عاكس معايا كتير أوي
------------------------------------------------
وبعدين خد بالك الباوند لو كسر 1.4770 يبقى هيزور 1.49 و 1.5050

----------


## كينج

ماهو مش هاينزل الا لما يرعب الناس ويضرب شويه استوبات لازم يكسر 1.48 وشويه يوهم الناس بالصعود وهب تلاقيه فى الحضيض لما كان 5660 يطلع كل شويه الى 57 ومره واحده طلع الى 5813 ومنها الى 1.5000 انا بتوقع 1.48 وشويه والى الحضيض ان شاء الله ان كان عليه عاوز 1.4 دلوقتى قبل 5 دقائق بس اعمل ايه

----------


## كينج

ربنا يعينك يايوسف واحنا معاك والله الواحد خلاص طهق بس انا اللى غلطان فرت فى الحساب التانى لوكان موجود معايا كان زمان الواحد فرحان من المكاسب

----------


## yousefh

يا سلام لو إللي في دماغي يحصل
مع إني مش مقتنع بالتحليل الزمني
ولكن ممكن يكون بداية الهبوط الساعة 3:15 ---- 3:30
---------------------------------------------------------
وحتى لو حصل وهبط في الميعاد ده
هفضل بارضوه مش مقتنع بالتحليل الزمني
-------------------------------------------
بس الواحد قاعد فاضي وقال يجرب حاجة جديدة

----------


## yousefh

> ربنا يعينك يايوسف واحنا معاك والله الواحد خلاص طهق بس انا اللى غلطان فرت فى الحساب التانى لوكان موجود معايا كان زمان الواحد فرحان من المكاسب

 الله يعين الجميع
طيب ما تفتح حساب تاني مع شركة تانية
ولا هو لازم نفس الشركة

----------


## كينج

ان شاء الله هافتح بس مستنى الهدف والفلوس من خالى قلت اوفر 70 دولار حق الحواله خسرت مكاسب قديهم 20 مرة اهه درس

----------


## كينج

الواحد مش هايعمل حدق تانى

----------


## كينج



----------


## yousefh

إيه الحلاوة دي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

فاضل نص ساعه على 3.5 يارب ينزل يايوسف

----------


## كينج

انت بتتوقع بالعكس والا ايه يايوسف

----------


## كينج

يظهر هانروح ل48

----------


## كينج

حاسس ان انهارده اخر يوم فى الصعود

----------


## كينج

انا خايف اكون بكلم نفسى يايوسف

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى يظهر هايوصل ل 48 الله يخرب بيته

----------


## yousefh

يا خبر أبيض
أروح أتغدى وأرجع ..ألاقي دعوتك إتحققت
-------------------------------------------
أستر يارب
-------------------------------------------
موضوع إن النهاردة أخر يوم في الصعود
أنا زهقت بصراحة
كل يوم الباوند يعطي مؤشرات للهبوط وبعد كده ينعكس صعود
مش عارف في إيه بالضبط
---------------------------
الوضع بقى متعب قوي
ومراقبة الشاشة بقيت متعبة
الباوند يعمل هبوط ويرجع تاني للصعود
-----------------------------
أنا بفكر أقفل على خسارة وخلاص
----------------------------------
مفيش مرة الأخ نور يقول على مستوى في الباوند إنه صعب كسره 
إلا ويتكسر في خلال ساعة بالكتير
وأنا مش قصدي طبعا حاجة وحشة على أخونا نور
كل الموضوع إن في حاجة غريبة في الباوند الأيام دي
ولا تحليل فني ولا كلاسيكي ولا أساسي ولا زمني ولا أسواق مشتركة نافع معه

----------


## كينج

يابنى كله ملاحظ كده حتى واحد كان بعتلى على الخاص ايام ماكنت مزنوق فى الدهب وقالى نو كل شويه يقول لن يخترق وبيخترق عادى بس مايزوتش عن حتى50 48

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى شكله هاينهار

----------


## كينج

عامل ايه يايوسف الاسترلينى ناوى على غدر فين مصطفى

----------


## mdraw

السلام عليكم   :Yikes3:

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام ايه اخبار الرعب الاسترلينى فاض الكيل

----------


## mdraw

سبحان الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه 
يازلمة كنت بعيد اليوم عن السوق وافتكرت ألاقي الباوند عند 43 لما أدخل  
انتو متأكدين انه الترند هابط ولا طاير

----------


## كينج

انا فقط الامل بس اعتقد انو 48 وشويه وهاينزل شويه رعب للبيعين وخلاص

----------


## كينج

انا حاسس ان الفرج قرب بس مايوصلش 1.5

----------


## mdraw

مافي قدامنا حل تاني ياعماد 
الهدف أو المارجن
تربطنا

----------


## كينج

عندك حق

----------


## كينج

هى اداره راس المال بس احنا لو نستحمل لحد 1.5030 كده اداره راس المال غير جيده

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله ماعاد يطلع أكتر من هيك 
بس توبة أغير قاعدة دخولي
التوتر أكتروا من تغيير اسلوب العمل

----------


## كينج

انا حاسس الازعرينه اللى حصلت فى موضوع نور الدين بدايه الفرج يظهر صناع السوق نجحه فى تدمير الحسبات وجه وقت الهبوط بس عالله مايكونوش اتجننوا وبيرقبونا هنا كمان

----------


## كينج

طمنا عليك يايوسف انت بتقول النقطه عندك ب 20 دولار يارب تكون بخير

----------


## mdraw

إذا رجع جن الإسترليني لازم نخدع صناع السوق وندخل بأسماء وهمية ونقول جانا المارجن

----------


## mdraw

المشكلة مافي تفسير لكل هالصعود

----------


## كينج

> إذا رجع جن الإسترليني لازم نخدع صناع السوق وندخل بأسماء وهمية ونقول جانا المارجن

  انا هاسمى نفسى شرير

----------


## yousefh

كمان هتسمي نفسك شرير
--------------------------
مش كفاية صورة الأسد إللي إنت حاططها
أنا أول مرة أشوف أسد متصور 3 × 6
ومتصور بالجنب كمان كإن عليه حكم وداخل السجن

----------


## كينج

فين الشريط اللى كان تحت خالص

----------


## كينج

> كمان هتسمي نفسك شرير
> --------------------------
> مش كفاية صورة الأسد إللي إنت حاططها
> أنا أول مرة أشوف أسد متصور 3 × 6
> ومتصور بالجنب كمان كإن عليه حكم وداخل السجن

  شرير ده اسم واحد فى منتدى تانى قلت اقتبس الاسم وخلاص

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير ياشباب
صباح الخير يا شرير

----------


## mdraw

لك ياشباب 
بدي بس سبب واحد مقنع لصعود الباوند
الله وكيلكم راسي صار يوجعني منه
معقول شهر بيطلع ؟
وإذا نزل 100 نقطة تاني يوم بيطلع 200  
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش قلولي

----------


## كينج

هدى روعك يامصطفى 49 وان شاء الله ينزل

----------


## mdraw

لسا بدي ننطر 49  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mdraw

المشكلة ماعاد في منطق للشارت
ايطاليا مبارح بتقول ديونها وصلت لرقم تاريخي
واليونان خفضوا تصنيفها
وفرنسا بدأت تقشف 
واليورو بيطلع 
طيب كيف الواحد يشتغل

----------


## كينج

يظهر انى هاروح احط فلوس وندسور ليها حساب بنكى فى سوريا

----------


## كينج

المنتدى كله بيقول بيع علشان كده بيطلعوه انت فاكر هاينزلوه وكل الدنيا بايعه لازم يصفوا البيعين الاول

----------


## كينج

لو كله اتكلم عن ان الاسترلينى صاعد ابشر

----------


## mdraw

لأ وينسور ما إلها حساب بسوريا
بنتعامل معها عن طريق مكاتب صرافة

----------


## mdraw

أنا ما لاقيت غير تفسير واحد لصعود الباوند 
2 بنوك بيتناطحوا 
واحد بيشتري وهيئته كبش
وواحد ببيع الباوند والهيئة انه درويش

----------


## كينج

> لأ وينسور ما إلها حساب بسوريا
> بنتعامل معها عن طريق مكاتب صرافة

  مش فاهم ازاى  :016:

----------


## mdraw

انت شو بدك تحول من سوريا ؟

----------


## كينج

ازاى بتحط فلوس فى حسابك عن طرق الصرافه

----------


## mdraw

مكتب صرافة بسوريا هو نفسه مكتب تحويل عملة لأي دولة
وبيتعامل مع ويندسور من سنوات 
خلال ساعة بيتغذى حسابك لما تحط عنده

----------


## كينج

انت فين يايوسف الدنيا مولعه وانت لسه نااااااااااااايم

----------


## mdraw

كيفك عماد  
يارب ما تكون فتحت واحد ثالث عالباوند

----------


## كينج

ههههههههههه ماهى ناقصه الثالث يا يوسف

----------


## كينج

اقصد يامصطفى معلش الاعصاب بايظه

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههههههه
ماعدت تعرف مصطفى من يوسف يا برنس 
............... قصدي ياكينج

----------


## كينج

معلش الاسترلينى عوجلى دماغى يارب يوسف يكون بخير بعد الطلوع الغبى ده

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله يكون بخير 
شو رأيك من بعد اليوم نشتغل عالتصحيح بس
شايفة أربح من اتجاه الترند العام

----------


## كينج

الحساب اللى اديده لخالى هو اللى بهدلنى

----------


## mdraw

أكيد خالك حسابه خالص

----------


## كينج

قلت اعمل حدق واوفر 70 دولار مصاريف الحواله ادينى قربت اتمرجن

----------


## كينج

انا مش هاعمل حدء تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى توبت عن الحداءه

----------


## yousefh

> معلش الاسترلينى عوجلى دماغى يارب يوسف يكون بخير بعد الطلوع الغبى ده

 الحمد لله يا عماد أنا بخير
بس الخسارة حاليا عندي حوالي نصف الحساب
و أعصابي إبتديت تتعب
------------------------------------------------
بإذن الله النهاردة يكون أخر يوم لهبوط الدولار
------------------------------------------------
الدولار إندكس الأن يتلقى الدعم من متوسط 200 على 4 ساعات
كما أنه يوجد تشبع على الإستوكاستك على اليومي
قولوا يارب
---------------------
أنا أسف لعدم المتابعة
بس حاليا عندي مشاغل كتيره قوي على دماغي
دايما شهر 6 و 7 عندي بيبقى ملخبط

----------


## كينج

ربنا يعينك يايوسف الحمد لله اطمنا عليك

----------


## mdraw

> الحمد لله يا عماد أنا بخير
> بس الخسارة حاليا عندي حوالي نصف الحساب
> و أعصابي إبتديت تتعب
> ------------------------------------------------
> بإذن الله النهاردة يكون أخر يوم لهبوط الدولار
> ------------------------------------------------
> الدولار إندكس الأن يتلقى الدعم من متوسط 200 على 4 ساعات
> كما أنه يوجد تشبع على الإستوكاستك على اليومي
> قولوا يارب
> ...

  
يارب 
الحمد لله إنك بالأمان لحد الآن 
أنا 200 نقطة تانية وخالص لاقدر الله

----------


## كينج

انا زيك يامصطفى

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم 
ازيكم ياشباب
ان شاء الله ينزل  انهارده بقى 
تعبنا معاه

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عمرو وينك سجلناك غياب

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته جميعآ 
يظهر هاينزل لما يمرجن الحساب اللى مافضلش فيه الا 200 نقطه

----------


## yousefh

> يارب 
> الحمد لله إنك بالأمان لحد الآن
> أنا 200 نقطة تانية وخالص لاقدر الله

 إن شاء الله خير
ويبدأ الهبوط
بإذن الله سنرى هبوط في الباوند لمدة 4 أو 5 أيام بدأ من يوم غداُ
----------------------------------------------
مقاومات الباوند
1.4877 مستوى 50 % فيبو لأخر موجة هابطة على اليومي من 1.5522 إلى 1.4232
1.4854 مستوى 61.8 % فيبو لأخر موجة صاعدة على الإسبوعي من 1.3501 إلى 1.7042 
مقاومات مهمة صعب كسرها ومتمركزه في مناطق قريبة

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله مافي مارجن 
طول بالك

----------


## mdraw

> إن شاء الله خير
> ويبدأ الهبوط
> بإذن الله سنرى هبوط في الباوند لمدة 4 أو 5 أيام بدأ من يوم غداُ
> ----------------------------------------------
> مقاومات الباوند
> 1.4877 مستوى 50 % فيبو لأخر موجة هابطة على اليومي من 1.5522 إلى 1.4232
> 1.4854 مستوى 61.8 % فيبو لأخر موجة صاعدة على الإسبوعي من 1.3501 إلى 1.7042 
> مقاومات مهمة صعب كسرها ومتمركزه في مناطق قريبة

 أهلين يوسف
المشكلة لما الباوند عم يطلع ما عم يشوف مقاومات ولاترندات 
بطبش وهو ماشي

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عمرو وينك سجلناك غياب

  موجود ياباشا انت اية اخبارك يارب تكون بخير يا مصطفى   

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته جميعآ 
> يظهر هاينزل لما يمرجن الحساب اللى مافضلش فيه الا 200 نقطه

  تقصد الاسترلينى طبعا يا عماد ان شاء الله ينزل لحسن كدة الموضوع بقة غلس اوى 
وبجد كرهت الاسترلينى من قلبى ومش هشتغل فية تانى لانة مش محترم بجد ربنا يسهل ونخرج منة على خير واشوف اعمل اية ان شاء الله........

----------


## كينج

يارب ياعمرو

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله أنا بخير ياعمرو  
ومتل عماد 200 نقطة وبتزورنا بالمشفى لا سمح الله

----------


## كينج

اى مستشفى يامصطفى القلب والا المجانين

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> أهلين يوسف
> المشكلة لما الباوند عم يطلع ما عم يشوف مقاومات ولاترندات 
> بطبش وهو ماشي

  

> اى مستشفى يامصطفى القلب والا المجانين

 ههههههههههههه
والله القاعده هنا احسن ما نقعد فى الورشه للناس المستفذه اللى كل شويه تجيلنا

----------


## كينج

نور عاوز ينسحب طب مايجى هنا ويفضفض براحته

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

بجد أكون أنا مكان نور كنت من زمان تركت
لأنه بالفعل صارت الشغلة مقصودة 
يازلمة صرت أشوف أسماء ومشاركات بعمري ماشفتها 
وكلهم محللين وكلهم صائبين وصار نور تحليله خطأ بنظرهم

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

والله الراجل معاه حق يسيب الموضوع 
وفعلا اى حد مكانه كان هيسيب الموضوع من زماان

----------


## yousefh

كلها يومين وهتلاقي المشككين و المشوشين عندنا هنا في الفضفضة
----------------------
والواحد بيجي هنا يريح أعصابه من وجع القلب في ورشة نور
خصوصا إن هنا الورشة مكيفة
-------------------------------

----------


## كينج

عاوزين نجيب نور هنا فى التكيف يروق اعصابه يومين

----------


## yousefh

شفتوا إللي بيقول يعملوا الورشة بباس ورد
ههههههههههههههه
---------------------
على أساس إن المراقب العام هيقف على الباب الورشة
ويسأل إللي داخل و إللي طالع ( إنت مشكك ولا لأ ؟ )
و إللي مش مشكك يتختم ويأخد تصريح دخول
و إللي مشكك 
البودي جارد بتاع المتداول العربي يرميه بره المنتدى وهو سكران  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

هههههههههههههههه
والا التانى اللى بيقولك ناخد من موقعه ونحط فى المنتدى طب ما نتابع فى موقعه وخلاص

----------


## كينج

مش عارف نور بيكتب التقرير والا بيكتب زكرياته

----------


## yousefh

> هههههههههههههههه
> والا التانى اللى بيقولك ناخد من موقعه ونحط فى المنتدى طب ما نتابع فى موقعه وخلاص

 إنت عارف يا عماد
الخوف الوحيد إن يكون موقعه بالإنجليزي
بالرغم من إن لغتي الإنجليزية جيدة جدا
ولكن المشكلة إن في تعبيرات إقتصادية كتيرة معرفهاش
أنا جربت مرة أقرأ تحليل باللغة الإنجليزية جالي إنهيار عصبي  :Regular Smile: 
------------------------
الغريبة إن التحليل مكانش فيه أهم 3 كلمات في اللغة الإنجليزية
Cat ---- Hat ---- Rat  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> مش عارف نور بيكتب التقرير والا بيكتب زكرياته

 أعتقد إنه ممكن يكون بيتكلم مع الإدارة
----------------------------------------
إيزيكوا يا إدارة عاملين إيه ؟
الإدارة : الحمد لله المهم إنت طمنى عليك
أنا كويس ... كنت عايز أكلم كبير الليلة دي
.........................................
وكفاية كده
عشان منفتحش عنين الإدارة علينا

----------


## كينج

هو قال هايبقى بالعربى وايه دخل القطط والفيران

----------


## yousefh

> هو قال هايبقى بالعربى وايه دخل القطط والفيران

 خليك صاحي معايا يا عماد
أول 3 كلمات الواحد بيتعلمهم في الإنجليزي وهو في حضانة
cat.....hat......rat

----------


## yousefh

antidisestablishmentarianism
يعني مثلا لو الكلمة دي قبلتك هتعمل إية ؟ 
على فكرة دي كلمة واحدة مش جملة ومعناها الإنشقاقية
تقولي يعني إية إنشقاقية يا واد يا جو ؟
أقولك مش عارف
بس مس صافي و إحنا في 3 إعدادي كانت بتحاول دايما تعجزنا
وقلتلنا إن دي أطول كلمة في اللغة الإنجليزية
ومن يومها ما نستش الكلمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

شو يايوسف كيف ملاحظ الوضع بعد الإغلاق

----------


## yousefh

> إن شاء الله خير
> ويبدأ الهبوط
> بإذن الله سنرى هبوط في الباوند لمدة 4 أو 5 أيام بدأ من يوم غداُ
> ----------------------------------------------
> مقاومات الباوند
> 1.4877 مستوى 50 % فيبو لأخر موجة هابطة على اليومي من 1.5522 إلى 1.4232
> 1.4854 مستوى 61.8 % فيبو لأخر موجة صاعدة على الإسبوعي من 1.3501 إلى 1.7042 
> مقاومات مهمة صعب كسرها ومتمركزه في مناطق قريبة

 نفس كلامي إللي فات ... الوضع كان باين من قبل الإغلاق
يعني بإذن الله نشوف 1.4670 مبدئيا
وربنا يسهل ويوفق الجميع

----------


## yousefh

حتى اليورو إللي أستاذ نور بيقول عليه لسه ليه شوية تصحيح
----------
أرى أن تصحيحه إنتهى بإذن الله
وسيكمل مسيرة الإنخفاض خلال اليوم
وقد نراه 1.2170 مبدئيا

----------


## yousefh

ولو لم تكن نسبة مخاطرتي حاليا عالية جدا
لكنت بعت يورو
----------------------
لكن نقول الحمد لله
وننتظر هبوط الباوند
وفرص السوق لاتنتهي

----------


## mdraw

الله ييسر الأمور يارب
أنا حسب تحليلي الباوند مثالي للبيع شوف هالشارتين وعطيني رأيك

----------


## yousefh

كلامك وشارتاتك ووجهة نظرك سليمة
---------------------------------------
بس هو إنت من إمتى بتشتغل بمتوسط 50 أسي

----------


## mdraw

من سنة ومتابعة كل يوم

----------


## yousefh

أنصحك تستخدم بدل منه 55 بسيط ( أفضل بكثير )
فلا يستخدم 50 أسي كدعم أو مقاومة
ولكن يستخدم تقاطعاته مع مؤشرات أخرى لتحديد إتجاه السعر
-------------------------
ولكن طبعا إللي يريحك إستخدمه

----------


## mdraw

أنا بستخدم الــ 50 exponential 
وحطه على أي شارت للمجنون أو اليورو ين وشف لما السعر يوصله شو بيعمل
إما الإرتداد كتير أو الإختراق ويكمل بعد الإختراق

----------


## mdraw

شوف مثلا يورو ين

----------


## yousefh

أنا أسف على التأخير في الرد
------------------------------
طيب مادام بتحب تستخدم المتوسطات الأسية
جرب 320 أسي على 4 ساعات ( هيعجبك )

----------


## mdraw

افتكرتك نمت يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

طيب يا مصطفى إنت في يورو ين عامل إزاحة 25 ليه ؟

----------


## mdraw

تصبح على خير

----------


## yousefh

و إنت من أهل الخير
طيب رد عليا الأول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> طيب يا مصطفى إنت في يورو ين عامل إزاحة 25 ليه ؟

 صحيح
انا كنت بتابع طريقة سميرصيام

----------


## mdraw

الطريقة بكل بساطة 
الموفينج 50 مع ازاحة 25 لليورو ين والباوند ين على كل الفريمات
الموفينج 55 بدون ازاحة للباوند دولار وحصرا فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## yousefh

مين سمير صيام 
ولو بيشتغل بالمتوسطات ... ياريت لو اللينك بتاع ورشته
أنا بموت في الشغل بالمتوسطات

----------


## mdraw

أكبر مشرف كان بالمنتدى هون وبتسأل مين سمير
معقول يوسف 
ده من المحاربين القدماء بالمتداول العربي

----------


## yousefh

تقريبا شوفت إسمه قبل كده
عندنا في الورشة
--------------------------
المهم إنت هتروح تنام دلوقتي ولا هتستنى إغلاق 4 ساعات القادم

----------


## yousefh

والله الواحد بقى له فترة ما شاف أي مشرف في الورشة
حتى أخونا عبد الكريم ماعاد بيسأل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

اعمل بحث في غوغل عن طريقة موفينج 55 وشوف شو بيطلعلك 
مشرقينا متل القمر بالشهر بيطلو مرة وحدة 
أنا هستنى إن شاء الله الإغلاق وأنام

----------


## mdraw

عملت تحرياتي بالشارت اليومي
وتبين معي انه الباوند من لما كان عند 1.60 بدأ الهبوط وكل تحصحيح حوالي 500 بيب 
شو رأيك يوسف

----------


## mdraw

شو يوسف نمت ولا لسه

----------


## yousefh

تمام
و أنا أخد بالي من الموضوع ده
وكمان مش من 1.6 وبس
--------------------
جرب إفتح الشارت الشهري
الهبوط من 2.1159 إلى 1.3501
صحح بعدها تقريبا 50 %لمستويات 1.7042

----------


## yousefh

> شو يوسف نمت ولا لسه

 لأ لسه معاك

----------


## mdraw

شو رأيك بالإغلاق للشمعة الماضية
وشو توقعاتك يا يوسف بيك

----------


## mdraw

والله بجد صرت خايف من المارجن

----------


## yousefh

ربنا يسترها معانا دنيا و أخره
تفائل خير
---------------------
لا يمكن الحكم بالإغلاق ده
فرق 4 نقاط بينه وبين الإغلاق السابق
-------------------------
بس بإذن الله يكمل هبوطه مع إفتتاح أوروبا
--------------------------------------------
أقولك بقى تصبح على خير

----------


## mdraw

وانت بألف خير يارب 
ربنا يكون بالعون ونطلع على خير بقا 
الله معك يوسف وأنا رح أنام

----------


## كينج

يظهر ان الاسترلينى مش ناوى يتهد

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم الاول

----------


## كينج

ان حطيت 100 دولار و20% بونص يبقوا 120 دولار ربنا يستر

----------


## كينج

انت موجدين والا انا بكلم نفسى

----------


## كينج

هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الاسترلينى هاينهار لما احط فلوس الله يخرب بيته هو مستنى اغرم الاول وبعدين ينزل

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلين عماد
روح حط فلوس وخليه ينهار أتاري انت ماسكه هالمسكة

----------


## كينج

هو لما لقى هانسد معاه 70 نقطه تانى قلك خلاص مافيش فايد الم نفسى وانزل احسن

----------


## mdraw

بس جد هالأيام للذكرى
مارح ننساها بعمرنا

----------


## كينج

ذكرى سوداااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى شكله كده خلاص الى الهاويه

----------


## mdraw

امال بيضاااااااااا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mdraw

> الاسترلينى شكله كده خلاص الى الهاويه

 إن شاء الله

----------


## كينج

مش عارف هايحطوا الفلوس امتى

----------


## كينج

الواحد كره بريطانيا

----------


## mdraw

قلهم مافي داعي الباوند نزل
قديش السعر عندك هلق

----------


## كينج

مين اللى اقلهم السعر عندى4774

----------


## كينج

اليورو بينزل زى الحلاوه

----------


## mdraw

> مين اللى اقلهم السعر عندى4774

 انت قول لهم 
بحلب نختصرها ( قلهم)

----------


## mdraw

شايف كيف السعر وصل للمستوى اليومي ( اللون الأصفر) على مؤشرات وضاح

----------


## كينج

مييييييييييييييييييين اللى اقلهم اقول للحيطه والا اقول لمين

----------


## mdraw

عماد ركز معي أبوس روحك 
انت مو بعتت فلوس وبتسأل ايمتى رح يحطوهم
أنا بقلك بقا :
انت خبر الشركة وقول لهم لاتحطوهم لأنه الباوند نزل
يعني رجعوهم  
فهمت ولا أشرحلك كمان

----------


## كينج

يرجعوا مين يابنى 70 دولارخصم على طول على العموم انا كده كده كنت ناوى اسحب لما ان شاء الله بعد عمر طويل يجيب الهدف

----------


## mdraw

بعد ربع ساعة أخبار الباوند يارب يكون الخبر مؤثر سلبا على الباوند

----------


## كينج

وبعدين هما لسه ماحطوش الفلوس مش عارف هما اتاخرو ليه كده بقالى حوالى ساعه

----------


## mdraw

> يرجعوا مين يابنى 70 دولارخصم على طول على العموم انا كده كده كنت ناوى اسحب لما ان شاء الله بعد عمر طويل يجيب الهدف

 انا فهمت منك انك بعتت 100 دولار وحطولك 20 فوقها بونص 
أنا كمان رح أكتب بالوصية لأبني عشان يسحب سنة 2030

----------


## كينج

يارب يكون سلبى

----------


## mdraw

المهم يكسر مستوى 4760

----------


## كينج

ظهرى اتقسم وعنيه اتعمت الاسترلينى ربانا تربيه صح

----------


## mdraw

سلامتك ياعماد 
بس جد أنا شايف نفس صناع السوق يلي كانوا بيشتروا هلق عم يبيعوا
وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## mdraw

أخبار محيرة

----------


## كينج

الاخبار سلبيه

----------


## كينج

الاخبار ايجابيه

----------


## كينج

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## mdraw

الله كريم
صلاتنا وصبرنا وتوكلنا ما بيروح هباءً منثورا عماد 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mdraw

انا شايف ضغط البيع واضح ياعماد

----------


## كينج

كما اعلم اخي الكريم من مشاركات سابقة ان صعود الاسهم لدولة يؤثر سلبا على عملتها بالتداول
هل ما كتبته صحيح ام انا فهمت الموضوع بالعكس ارجوا التصحيح اذا كان العكس
السلام عليكم

----------


## كينج

السؤال ده موجهلى

----------


## mdraw

طبعا ياعماد
شوف الداوجوزنز لما يصعد بينزل الدولار ولما ينزل الأسهم يطلع الدولار 
العلاقة عكسية

----------


## كينج

خلاص وصلتله الرد شكرآ يادرش

----------


## mdraw

ولو ياعماد
واجبنا

----------


## mdraw

الشارت بينزل على كيفه وعند اقفال شمعة ما 
بتلاقيه طلع خلال ثواني وأقفل فوق الدعم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
قرفت الباوند وانكلترا كلها وكرهت الدولار
على حظنا صار الدولار مشلول

----------


## كينج

الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه الاسترلينى ده عاوز ايه علشان يتهد الله يخرب بريطانيا

----------


## mdraw

فوضنا أمرنا إلى الله
فهو الأعلم بالحال 
أنا طالع وبرجع بعد 3 ساعات بمشيئة الله

----------


## bravo

> الشارت بينزل على كيفه وعند اقفال شمعة ما 
> بتلاقيه طلع خلال ثواني وأقفل فوق الدعم
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
> قرفت الباوند وانكلترا كلها وكرهت الدولار
> على حظنا صار الدولار مشلول

 
الله يكون بالعون 
هذه الحركات سببها على ما اعتقد تعارض التحليل الفني مع الاساسي هذه الايام و ربما نحن بحاجة الى اخبار قوية جدا بصالح الدولار حتى نخرج من صفقات البيع بربح او على الاقل بدون خسائر
الباوند اغلق يومين متتاليين فوق خط منتصف القناة الهابطة على الديلي و الدولار اندكس بحاجة ادعم كبير جدا ليستطيع الارتفاع فوق ال 90  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

> الله يكون بالعون 
> هذه الحركات سببها على ما اعتقد تعارض التحليل الفني مع الاساسي هذه الايام و ربما نحن بحاجة الى اخبار قوية جدا بصالح الدولار حتى نخرج من صفقات البيع بربح او على الاقل بدون خسائر
> الباوند اغلق يومين متتاليين فوق خط منتصف القناة الهابطة على الديلي و الدولار اندكس بحاجة ادعم كبير جدا ليستطيع الارتفاع فوق ال 90

 تسلم ايدك أخي برافو لكن شوف هالبساطة للشارت أليس وضع مثالي للبيع بإذن الله

----------


## bravo

> تسلم ايدك أخي برافو لكن شوف هالبساطة للشارت أليس وضع مثالي للبيع بإذن الله

 
ان شاء الله خير
اخي الكريم انا متأكد ان وضع الباوند سيئ وانه يجب ان يهبط ولكن السؤال الى متى ممكن يستمر التصحيح
و بصراحة متخوف ان يستمر صعوده التصحيحي حتى يرهقنا

----------


## كينج

> ان شاء الله خير
> اخي الكريم انا متأكد ان وضع الباوند سيئ وانه يجب ان يهبط ولكن السؤال الى متى ممكن يستمر التصحيح
> و بصراحة متخوف ان يستمر صعوده التصحيحي حتى يرهقنا

  ربنا يهده

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم جميعا
الباوند فية لعب جامد اوى

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام احنا اللى نحس

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام احنا اللى نحس

  ههههههههه ازيك يا عماد لا والله العملة دة انا كرهتها خلاص ومش هشتغل فيها تانى ابدا ابدا
بس نطلع منها على خير وربنا يسهل رغم الاغلاق على 48 بس الاستوكاستيك مطمنى على الاربع ساعات
فاتح لتحت وان شاء الله نزول اليوم ويكمل بكرة ويتبهدل بعدة ويريحنا بأذن الله الاسبوع دة

----------


## كينج

يارب يا عمرو انا خلاص استويت

----------


## كينج

هى اليزبيث لو ماتت ممكن الباوند ينزل

----------


## مليونير متفرغ

> هى اليزبيث لو ماتت ممكن الباوند ينزل

 السلام عليكم
اخ كنج
لو ماتت ممكن يطلع وممكن ينزل 
لكن لو مات رئيس الوزراء بينزل مؤكد
ممكن يصوب لي احد المحللين الاساسيين  بارك الله بكما 
لكن اديلك شارت بسيط عليه بعض مؤشراتي الخاصه بساعدك من فين تبيع ومن فين تشتري على الربع ساعة 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## mdraw

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## كينج

الواحد خلاص طهق

----------


## كينج

ممكن يكسر 1.5000

----------


## كينج

هو نور اتاخر ليه كده

----------


## mdraw

والله ياعماد مابعرف شو بدي قول

----------


## mdraw

شو بدو يجي يقول
نور شايف كل اللي بيصير مو منطقي وماعندو تبرير

----------


## كينج

ماجد بيقول الباوند الى 5150

----------


## mdraw

كل واحد بيحكي على كيفو
والباوند ماشي على كيفو
وكله بأمر الله

----------


## mdraw

نور بيطمنكم لاتغيير
سمعت ؟

----------


## كينج

الباوند وصل 4850

----------


## كينج

سمعت

----------


## mdraw

باقي 219 نقطة بيضرب الحساب 
الله لا يكتبها على مسلم

----------


## كينج

امين

----------


## أحـمـد

> باقي 219 نقطة بيضرب الحساب 
> الله لا يكتبها على مسلم

 امين

----------


## احمد_م

مساء الفل يارجالة انا خلااص على اخري من اليورو ده جابلي وش فدماغي 
انا دخلت نفسي فموال فوقت صعب  :Doh: 
ظيب ياجماعة هو في تصحيح بيطول اوي كدة

----------


## كينج

هانت كلها الف نقطه بس ماتقلقش

----------


## احمد_م

بصو على الشارت ده كدة وشوفوا زينة رمضان اللي عاملها فيه 
هل ده صح ممكن يتحقق ولا لاااا

----------


## احمد_م

> هانت كلها الف نقطه بس ماتقلقش

 ده كدة مش مارجن كول وبس ده ممكن الشركة تيجي تحجز على البيت  :Asvc:

----------


## كينج

> ده كدة مش مارجن كول وبس ده ممكن الشركة تيجي تحجز على البيت

  ههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى والله وانا مهموم

----------


## mdraw

أها طمنتني ياعماد
كنت مفكر 50000 نقطة

----------


## كينج

على فكره نور موجود فى المنتدى من حوالى نصف ساعه ولحد دلوقتى 
النشاط الحالى مشاهده تحليل الاسواق المشتركه

----------


## mdraw

يا أخي موجود بس شو بدو يقول ؟ 
المشكلة في شي مو منطقي بارتفاع الباوند اللعين

----------


## احمد_م

> يا أخي موجود بس شو بدو يقول ؟ 
> المشكلة في شي مو منطقي بارتفاع الباوند اللعين

 الا ممكن يكون الارتفاع عشان السياحة
كنت قرأت حاجة زي كدة زمان
ان الوقت ده من السنة في انجلترا بتنشط السياحة 
هل ده ممكن يكون سبب ؟؟

----------


## mdraw

> الا ممكن يكون الارتفاع عشان السياحة
> كنت قرأت حاجة زي كدة زمان
> ان الوقت ده من السنة في انجلترا بتنشط السياحة 
> هل ده ممكن يكون سبب ؟؟

 ايوا عشان السياحة  :Good:  
يمكن بياكلو مكسرات كتير أثناء السياحة ومتل مابتعرف المكسرات غالية ولازم يدفعوا بالإسترليني

----------


## احمد_م

> ايوا عشان السياحة  
> يمكن بياكلو مكسرات كتير أثناء السياحة ومتل مابتعرف المكسرات غالية ولازم يدفعوا بالإسترليني

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

فين يوسف

----------


## mdraw

يارب يكون يوسف بخير وحسابه بخير

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم
أسف يا شباب على التأخير
بس النهاردة كنت خارج البيت أكتر من 12 ساعة
ولما رجعت بصيت بس على الأسعار ونمت
ولسه صاحي حالا
--------------------
صباح الخييييييييييير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام يوسف
وجهك خير علينا والحمد لله

----------


## yousefh

> وعليكم السلام يوسف
> وجهك خير علينا والحمد لله

 يارب يكون وجهي خير عليكم دايما
بس خيرعليكم في إية ؟
فهمني عشان أنا لسه مش شايف قدامي

----------


## mdraw

> يارب يكون وجهي خير عليكم دايما
> بس خيرعليكم في إية ؟
> فهمني عشان أنا لسه مش شايف قدامي

 إنك لما صحيت الباوند نزل

----------


## yousefh

يا خبر أبيض
أنا لسه فاتح الشارت دلوقتي حالا
--------------------------------------
إيه إللي حصل النهاردة ده

----------


## yousefh

دا أنا صحيت لقيت السعر نفس أسعار الصبح
إعتقدت إنه بيتذبذب في نفس المستويات من الصبح
---------------------

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههههههههههه 
ولك أبوس وشك وش وقفا 
هي تدليعة باللهجة الحلبية 
مبروك يا معلم 
هات لأشوف شو رأيك

----------


## yousefh

طيب أدخل أنام تاني و أصحى
عشان الباوند ينزل 120 - 130 نقطة كمان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## كينج

حمدلله على السلامه يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

الله يسلمك يا عماد
الواحد ضهره إتقطم من المشاكل ووجع القلب
الواحد بيفكر يقفل المكتب ويسافر أي حته يغير جو

----------


## yousefh

الحي عاملي قضية عشان مكتوب في السجل التجاري إن نشاط المحل ملابس
وانا فاتح كمبيوتر و إنترنت
----------------------------------
الأمن الصناعي رافض يطلعلي الترخيص إلا لما أجدد كهربة المحل و أجيب صندوق إسعافات أولية
----------------------------------
عندي قضية مصنفات على المحل من شهر 2 ولسه لغاية دلوقتي مخلصتش
وكل شوية المحامي يطلب من أسافر عشان أجيب أوراق ترخيص من القرية الذكية
( قرية ذكية في دولة غبية )
----------------------------------
ربنا يعينا على دي حكومة
الواحد معدتش قادر يقف على حيلة

----------


## كينج

يابخت انا  ضهرى اتقطم وعنيه اتعمت

----------


## كينج

ربنا يعينك على الحكومه ويعنى على الاسترلينى

----------


## كينج

روحت حطيت 100 دولار فى الحساب الصبح علشان خفت من الاسترلينى بعتولى على الاميل قالولى هانغير الحساب الى مينى قلتلهم لا قالو ماينفعش من هنا ومن هنا مارديوش طيب حطوهم فى الحساب التانى وبونص 20 دولار بقى 120 دولار اخد فى اليورو نصف مينى هو هدف اليورو كان نور قال كام

----------


## كينج

يظهر الاسترلينى عقده اتفكت ممكن اليورو يعملها ويتنح

----------


## yousefh

1.1870
تقريبا

----------


## كينج

انا ظبطه على 
1.1907 علشان كده 400 نقطه

----------


## yousefh

ربنا يكرمك
إن شاء الله خير
----------------
أنا ذكرت أمس أنه لولا مخاطرتي العالية كنت بعت يورو

----------


## yousefh

ما قولتليش يا مصطفي جربت متوسط 320 أسي على 4 ساعات في الباوند ولا لأ ؟

----------


## mdraw

آسف أنا  طلعت شوي
لا والله لسه ماجربته
بس شايف الشارت يلي امبارح حطيته انا كيف الموفينج رده للباوند

----------


## yousefh

> آسف أنا طلعت شوي
> لا والله لسه ماجربته
> بس شايف الشارت يلي امبارح حطيته انا كيف الموفينج رده للباوند

 تمام
بس على فكرة إللي رده مقاومة 1.4854 ( وده تقريبا الهاي )
و أنا ذكرت أمس إن المقاومة دي مهمة جدا

----------


## كينج

الواحد والله ارف من الاسترلينى ده انا خايف يرجع ويطلع ويعمل هايات جديده

----------


## yousefh

ّ

----------


## mdraw

> تمام
> بس على فكرة إللي رده مقاومة 1.4854 ( وده تقريبا الهاي )
> و أنا ذكرت أمس إن المقاومة دي مهمة جدا

 لألألأ يا يوسف لامقاومة ولاشي  
يلي ردو الشارت تبعي وبس ههههه

----------


## mdraw

المهم شو رأيك حاليا بالإغلاق وبرأيك شو هي المقاومة الحديدية الجديدة

----------


## yousefh

> لألألأ يا يوسف لامقاومة ولاشي 
> يلي ردو الشارت تبعي وبس ههههه

 الله يخليك لينا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> الله يخليك لينا

 تسلم ولو يايوسف 
امتى مابدك ينزل قولي
وأنا أفتح ايدي وأدعي رب العالمين

----------


## yousefh

حاليا المقاومة 1.4770
-------------------------
أهم شئ حاليا
كسر 1.4708
و إن شاء الله بكسر المستوى ده
هيمنعه من التصحيح
ونشوف بعده 1.4630 - 617

----------


## mdraw

يارب الأسبوع كله يصير هبوط

----------


## yousefh

> يارب الأسبوع كله يصير هبوط

 بإذن الله
شارت اليومي يؤيد الهبوط
وربنا يسهل نشوف 4 - 5 أيام هبوط

----------


## mdraw

يارب الهبوط أكتر يوم رح يكون السبت والأحد

----------


## احمد_م

ها ياكنج هتقول ايه انهاردة مع برنانكي هههههههههههههههه 
اوعا تقول الباوند رايح فين لايطلع تااني

----------


## احمد_م

يعني كدة توقيت الشركة عندي غلط يايوسف عموما مش مشكلة انا اتعودت على التوقيت ده

----------


## mdraw

يوسف شو رأيك نشتري الباوند من هالنقطة ونقفل عند 14770  ؟؟؟

----------


## yousefh

> يعني كدة توقيت الشركة عندي غلط يايوسف عموما مش مشكلة انا اتعودت على التوقيت ده

 مفيش حاجة يا أحمد إسمها إتعودت
الموضوع مش موضوع توقيتات وبس
------------------
الموضوع أكبر من كده
معنى إن إغلاق 4 ساعات عندك مختلف بيأثر في حاجات كتير جدا
يعني المتوسطات هتديك قراءات خاطئة على 4 ساعات و على اليومي
يعني مش هتعرف إغلاق 4 ساعات كان فوق ولا تحت الدعوم والمقاومات
كل المؤشرات عندك مش هتبقى مضبوطة يا احمد

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف شو رأيك نشتري الباوند من هالنقطة ونقفل عند 14770 ؟؟؟

 لأ يا مصطفى
لو عايز تشتري وتمشي عكس الإتاه
إستنى مستوى 1.4690
و أعتقد إنه هيجي خلال ساعتين أو تلاته 
و أخرج عند 1.4760 أو قبلها بشوية
---------------------------------------
مع إني لا أنصح بالشراء
--------------------------
خصوصا إن اليورو شكله هيعملها النهاردة ويجيب 1.2170
وهياخد الباوند معاه
والله أعلم

----------


## mdraw

اها يايوسف
شوف بقا 
انا عندي عقدين بيع قلت من دعم قوي باخد واحد شراء وإن صحح الباوند ربحنا من الشراء وزاد الرسمال
وإن كمل نزول بعتبره عقد بيع واحد

----------


## mdraw

تصبحون على خير

----------


## yousefh

> اها يايوسف
> شوف بقا
> انا عندي عقدين بيع قلت من دعم قوي باخد واحد شراء وإن صحح الباوند ربحنا من الشراء وزاد الرسمال
> وإن كمل نزول بعتبره عقد بيع واحد

 وجهة نظر صحيحة
ولكن يجب أن تحكمها جيدا
خصوصا أن ما تقوله يعتبر هدج
ولو ملعبتهاش صح فيها خطورة جامدة
-------------------------------------
يعني هديك مثال
إنت إشتريت من 1.4730
وقام الباوند هبط لـ 1.4630
أكيد هتقفل عقد الشراء ( صح )
طيب إفرض إن الباوند رجع يصعد تاني
يبقى إنت في الحالة دي نقصت الهامش بتاعك 100 نقطة من شراء الباوند
ورصيدك سيتحمل صعود 100 نقطة بدل من 200 نقطة
وفي الحالة دي لازم تقفل عقد بيع من الإتنين عشان ترجع حسابك يستحمل 200 نقطة
---------------------
دي وجهة نظري في موضوع الهدج
الهدج بداية النهاية
الله ما يقربك منها إنت ولا أي حد من الإخوان

----------


## yousefh

> تصبحون على خير

 و إنت من اهل الخير

----------


## yousefh

حد لسه صاحي

----------


## mdraw

> وجهة نظر صحيحة
> ولكن يجب أن تحكمها جيدا
> خصوصا أن ما تقوله يعتبر هدج
> ولو ملعبتهاش صح فيها خطورة جامدة
> -------------------------------------
> يعني هديك مثال
> إنت إشتريت من 1.4730
> وقام الباوند هبط لـ 1.4630
> أكيد هتقفل عقد الشراء ( صح )
> ...

 وجهتك بمحلها يايوسف
يا أخي انت معلم وتستاهل بوسة  :012: 
بس كان ودي نختار نقطة دعم كسرها مايكون سهل عشان الإرتداد أكيد
بس درستها ومارح أوجع راسي

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير يا شباب

----------


## yousefh

صباح النور
مش قلتلك هيجيب 1.4690 في فترة أسيا

----------


## mdraw

مش قلتلك إنك معلم ؟

----------


## mdraw

انت مانمتش

----------


## yousefh

عند مستوي 1.4681

----------


## yousefh

> انت مانمتش

 لأ لسه

----------


## كينج

السلام عليكم ايه رايك فى الرقمى يايوسف

----------


## mdraw

يارب بدخول لندن يتكسر الترند بالفعل خايف من المستوى هاد يرد السعر كتير

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف كانت ليلتك ياعماد يارب تكون نمت مبسوط

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم ايه رايك فى الرقمى يايوسف

 الرقمي جميل
بس المشكلة إن فيه منه ألف طريقة
ومش كده وبس
لأ دا إنت المفروض تختار طريقة من الألف وتطوعها على مزاجك
وبعدين ذيه ذي أي تحليل يحتمل الصواب والخطأ

----------


## كينج

الحمد لله لسه القلق مش هارتاح الا لما يبقى ب 4480 علشان يخف شوى من العقود

----------


## كينج

كنت عاوز اجرب طريقه جمال بسيس باين عليها جامده

----------


## كينج

> يارب بدخول لندن يتكسر الترند بالفعل خايف من المستوى هاد يرد السعر كتير

  دانا يجيلى زبحه

----------


## mdraw

> كنت عاوز اجرب طريقه جمال بسيس باين عليها جامده

 أي طريقة
هو طريقته مش رقمي
دعوم ومقاومات وترندات مو هيك ؟

----------


## yousefh

أنا بصراحة أول مرة أسمع عنها
سيبني يوم كده ولا إتنين لغاية لما أفهمها و أقولك رأيي

----------


## mdraw

> دانا يجيلى زبحه

 سلاااااااااااااااااااااامتك

----------


## كينج

بقولك يايوسف الحساب التانى كنت عاوز اخلص فى الدعم وارجع اخد تانى لما يطلع ايه دعم اليورو اللى اخلص من عنده عاوز اجرب الطريقه ده

----------


## كينج

> أي طريقة
> هو طريقته مش رقمي
> دعوم ومقاومات وترندات مو هيك ؟

  ايوه كذا واحد نصحنى بيها والخنساء كل شويه 20 نقطه خضراء لما جرت ريق الواحد

----------


## yousefh

أنا قريت فيه دلوقتي شوية يا عماد
و أنا شايف إنه موضوع جميل
وهحاول اقرأ فيه أكتر و أفهمه كويس
--------
بس إنت عارف إن الواحد مشغول الايام دي
-----------
و بإذن الله كام يوم كده وأكون فهمت الموضوع من الـ أ للـ ي

----------


## كينج

ايه دعم اليورو القوى

----------


## كينج

اليورو كان عنده دعم 2255

----------


## yousefh

دعوم اليورو بالترتيب من السعر الحالي
1.2239
1.2169
1.2122 أخطر و أصعب دعم في الوقت الحالي

----------


## yousefh

الله أكبر

----------


## كينج

انا عندى 229
202
177

----------


## yousefh

> انا عندى 229
> 202
> 177

 يا اخي ركز في الباوند
إحنا في إية ولا في إية ؟

----------


## yousefh

> انا عندى 229
> 202
> 177

 لأ يا عماد 
يبقى إنت راسم الفيبو غلط
حط مؤشر zig zag على الشارت وهو يعرفك القمة و القاع
إللي ترسم عليهم الفيبوناتشي

----------


## yousefh

> حاليا المقاومة 1.4770
> -------------------------
> أهم شئ حاليا
> كسر 1.4708
> و إن شاء الله بكسر المستوى ده
> هيمنعه من التصحيح
> ونشوف بعده 1.4630 - 617

 الحمد لله

----------


## mdraw

يارب 
إن شاء الله كل شوي لو جديد
وإن شاء الله الأخبار لصالحنا وإن شاء الله هالأسبوع نشوف 1.40  يارب

----------


## كينج

الاسبوع خلاص مافضلش فيه الا يوم ونص

----------


## mdraw

مشيها ياعماد
هو انت أكرم من ربنا ؟

----------


## mdraw

اليوم ينزل 300 وبكرا 300 
أنا راضي

----------


## كينج

320 ____________ 340

----------


## mdraw

ماشي

----------


## yousefh

يا ترى الباوند يكمل فرحتنا ويكسر 1.4643
( متوسط 200 على 4 ساعات )
وبعدها عنده 1.4617

----------


## mdraw

حسب الأخبار يايوسف
لكن أعتقد متل ما طلع بدون استئذان رح ينزل بدون لا احم ولادستور
إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

إن شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

متوسط 200 + متوسط 55 exp  حسب طريقة موفينج يلي حكيتلك عنها امبارح
إن شاء الله يكسرهم مع بعض لأنه الطريقة للباوند دولار كتير محترمة ويارب تظبط معنا اليوم

----------


## mdraw

أنا شايف مارح يكون في تصحيح بالمرة
نازل نزول المطر إن شاء الله

----------


## yousefh

أسمحوا لي أروح أريح شوية

----------


## mdraw

بأمان الله يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

التصحيح قد يمتد لـ 1.4750 - 1.4770
وسيكون بأمر الله أخر تصحيح في الباوند لمستويات فوق 1.47
وعن نفسي هدخل بعقد بيع صغير من المستويات المذكورة

----------


## كينج

واليورو يايوسف

----------


## كينج



----------


## yousefh

أعتقد اليورو نهاية تصحيحة 1.2330
ولو إتغابى يبقى أخره 1.2350

----------


## mdraw

عمااااااااااااااااااااد  انت منين بتجيب الصور هي 
انت بتتفرج على أفلام رعب كتير ؟

----------


## mdraw

كل نزوله بفترة آسيا واوروبا طلعه بشمعة وبخمس دقايق

----------


## yousefh

> كل نزوله بفترة آسيا واوروبا طلعه بشمعة وبخمس دقايق

 صدقني يا مصطفى حركات قارعة
و إحتمال كبير نشوف low جديد في البوند النهاردة

----------


## كينج

مشاء الله اليورو طلع فى باره واحده كل اللى نزله امبار وانهارده

----------


## yousefh

إمسك أعصابك يا عماد
إنت أكيد إللي واقف في النص

----------


## mdraw

> صدقني يا مصطفى حركات قارعة
> و إحتمال كبير نشوف low جديد في البوند النهاردة

 إن شاء الله يايوسف
بجد كرهت الشغل وطبعا السبب أنا دخولي من مناطق متدنية وبعقدين 
يعني ما فيني أعزز ولا أعمل شي
متربط

----------


## كينج

> إمسك أعصابك يا عماد
> إنت أكيد إللي واقف في النص

  لا والله يايوسف انا مش فيهم خالص

----------


## yousefh

> لا والله يايوسف انا مش فيهم خالص

 أنا عارف يا عماد أنا بهزر معاك

----------


## mdraw

بجد عماد حط صورتك بلكي الباوند بيرتعب وبينزل الأرض ههههههه

----------


## mdraw

فين لاقيتها ؟؟؟ 
هي صورتي

----------


## كينج

مصطفى فى صوره لو شفتها مش هاتعرف تنام تشفها بس لازم تكون اعصابك حديد

----------


## mdraw

حطها 
ليش في شي مرعب أكتر من الباوند ويلي عمله فينا

----------


## mdraw

بجد شو رأيكم نحط صورنا عشان نعرف بعض لو التقينا بالشارع

----------


## كينج

اليورو اتجنن والا ايه

----------


## mdraw

لا ياعماد 
اليورو وصل للمستوى المتوقع من نور
وحتى نصح لا أحد يبيع قبل هالمستوى

----------


## mdraw

شو رأيك يوسف بلي عم يصير

----------


## yousefh

> شو رأيك يوسف بلي عم يصير

 أعتقد عادي بارضوه يا مصطفى
دي حاجة إسمها تحجيم اللو
عشان بدل ما الزوج ينخفض لمستويات متدنية جدا
بتلاقيه يروح يعمل هاي جديد قبل الإنخفاض
في محاولة لتقريب اللو

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم

----------


## yousefh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فينك من زمان مختفي بقالك فترة

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أهلين عمرو 
إن شاء الله يايوسف مايعمل هاي جديد 
يازلمة نور بيجي بينزل الباوند
ولما يروح بيطلع
وكأنه بيعرفو بعض

----------


## amr eltabei

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> فينك من زمان مختفي بقالك فترة

  موجود يايوسف كنت مريح شوية اعصابى من الشاشة  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## احمد_م

ازييكم ياشبااب 
اليورو الله يهده جابلي الكافية خلاص 
يوسف بدي رايك في هالشارتين واحد اسبوعي وواحد يومي
ممكن يكون ده تغير اتجاه لانه محترم الترند الصاعد جداااا على اليومي والاربع ساعات
وارتد من الترند الصاعد على الاسبوعي
يارب يخيب ظني

----------


## mdraw

مستحيل ياشباب 
في شي مو طبيعي 
أكيد في شي مو طبيعي

----------


## mdraw

يمكن أيام أحداث أيلول ماطلع الباوند هيك

----------


## amr eltabei

اية الغباء دة ههههههههههه؟

----------


## mdraw

طيب طلع آخر خبر سيئ 
ليش متنح للصعود

----------


## yousefh

> ازييكم ياشبااب 
> اليورو الله يهده جابلي الكافية خلاص 
> يوسف بدي رايك في هالشارتين واحد اسبوعي وواحد يومي
> ممكن يكون ده تغير اتجاه لانه محترم الترند الصاعد جداااا على اليومي والاربع ساعات
> وارتد من الترند الصاعد على الاسبوعي
> يارب يخيب ظني

 أنا أسف على التأخير في الرد
بس القناة الهابطة إللي إنت راسمها على اليومي خاطئة
وبالنسبة للترند الصاعد على الإسبوعي
أنا دورت على الإسبوعي و الشهري مافيش الترند ده خالص

----------


## amr eltabei

> طيب طلع آخر خبر سيئ 
> ليش متنح للصعود

  هينزل ان شاء الله يا مصطفى قريب

----------


## mdraw

ياريت ياعمرو والله عشمنا بالله كبير إنه مايرد دعوة مسلم

----------


## mdraw

بالفعل أفضل حل بموضوع نور عدم الرد وبس

----------


## احمد_م

> أنا أسف على التأخير في الرد
> بس القناة الهابطة إللي إنت راسمها على اليومي خاطئة
> وبالنسبة للترند الصاعد على الإسبوعي
> أنا دورت على الإسبوعي و الشهري مافيش الترند ده خالص

 اسف على ايه ياعم ولا يهمك
عموما الحمد لله ان الرسومات غلط يارب يهبط ويريحنا بقا

----------


## amr eltabei

> بالفعل أفضل حل بموضوع نور عدم الرد وبس

   لا طبعا عدم الرد ازاى يا عم الحج دة ناس مش فاهمة حاجة وفية ناس كتييييييييير اوى 
فى الموضوع مستنيين كلمة توجهم والمخربين دول لازم حد يديهم على دماغهم بجد
والغريب اوى ان خلاصتهم فى السوق دة لا يتعدى ال5 شهور هما بيقولوا الكلام دة 
يعنى لسة بكوافيل ياباشا تلاميذ لسة وبيقولو رايهم ببجاحة وشوف عدد مشاركاتهم 
قليل جدا تحس انهم يما السوق بيخالف نور شوية يعملوا اسماء ويخشوا بيها حاجة 
تقرف بصراحة يا مصطفى :No3:

----------


## mdraw

يا أخي أنا بستغرب من الناس يلي بيشتروا الذنب 
وببيعوا الثواب 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حبيبي عماد ويوسف وعمرو
أنا بدي أستأذن وأروح عالبت لأنه تعبت من الناس يلي بالي بالك ههههه 
سلام

----------


## yousefh

المنتدى وقف مشاركاتي

----------


## احمد_م

موضوع نور اتقفل ياجماعة

----------


## كينج

موضوع نور اتقفل

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههههه ومشاركاتي كمان

----------


## mdraw

ياسيدي لازم ينقفل بقا لأنه هيك بدهم الناس

----------


## احمد_م

اكيد عشان الخناقات اللي كانت هتحصل وهايفتحوه لما نور يجي

----------


## كينج

الموضوع اتقفل مؤقت

----------


## yousefh

> ههههههههههه ومشاركاتي كمان

 لأ الموضوع نفسه إتقفل

----------


## amr eltabei

> المنتدى وقف مشاركاتي

  وانا كمان  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> الموضوع اتقفل مؤقت

 أحسن والله
ويبقى يتفتح لما نور يجي

----------


## كينج

نور موجود دلوقتى فعلآ

----------


## amr eltabei

> نور موجود دلوقتى فعلآ

  ممكن يكون هوة اللى طلب قفل الموضوع مؤقتا والله اعلم

----------


## كينج

ازيك يا عمرو ممكن فعلآ بس الاسترلينى ماله عامل كده ليه الواحد اتعقد

----------


## قاصد الكريم

معاك عالخط
 تجديد عقود التبريد

----------


## كينج

انا عاوز اعرف هو صناع السوق ممكن يكون مراقبين موضوع نور والا انا بيتهيئلى دماغى ابتدت تسرح بعيد من اللى شفته من الاسترلينى

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> انا عاوز اعرف هو صناع السوق ممكن يكون مراقبين موضوع نور والا انا بيتهيئلى دماغى ابتدت تسرح بعيد من اللى شفته من الاسترلينى

 والله انا عرفت انه تقريره يقرأه كبار مدراء الخزينه بكبرى البنوك
وعرفت منهم شخصيا

----------


## كينج

ايه انتو مسكتوا فى بعض برى المنتدى والا ايه رحتوا فين

----------


## كينج

طب حد يقولى الخناقه اتنقلت فين عاوز اتفرج

----------


## yousefh

هروح أنام تصبحوا على خير

----------


## mdraw

مبروك فتحولنا الدكان هون
قصدي الموضوع

----------


## كينج

اخ عبد الكريم انت قلت اسباب اغلاق الموضوع هنا طب ايه سبب اغلاق موضوع فضفضه
هو اتفتح تانى بس هو اغلق لييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## mdraw

كان في تعزيل للمواضيع ياعماد
الحمد لله انه الشباب متجاوبين

----------


## كينج

هو قاصد الكريم لما دخل هنا اتقفل الموضوع

----------


## amr eltabei

الحمد لله رجعنا تانى

----------


## amr eltabei

> هو قاصد الكريم لما دخل هنا اتقفل الموضوع

  انا لحظت دة بس الراجل مقالش حاجة غلط :Asvc:

----------


## mdraw

بس هون الموضوع متل المنطقة الحرة 
يعني غير خاضعة للجمارك 
مو صح

----------


## كينج

صح بس فى ناس بركه بيطلو من هنا و..................

----------


## amr eltabei

> ازيك يا عمرو ممكن فعلآ بس الاسترلينى ماله عامل كده ليه الواحد اتعقد

----------


## mdraw

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
اللهم عليك بالإسترليني فإنه لايعجزك

----------


## كينج

الخوف يا عمرو يطلع يسفر الحساب وبعدين ينزل

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei

> الخوف يا عمرو يطلع يسفر الحساب وبعدين ينزل

 ان شاء الله خير يا عماد اهم حاجة تعرف تستحمل لغاية اية؟

----------


## كينج

1.5020

----------


## amr eltabei

> 1.5020

  لو اتغابى اكتر من كدة ممكن يروح ل 1.4950 على الاكثر ودة وجهة نظرى والله اعلم
ينزل من هناك دة ان راحلها اصلاا.... :016:

----------


## mdraw

عماد شو رأيك نعمل فلم رعب ويكون كله  أكشن
ونسميه (باوند ودولار) للفلم

----------


## كينج

ربنا يستر

----------


## mdraw

أنا رايح  أنااااااااااااااااام 
تصبحون على خير

----------


## كينج

وانت من اهله

----------


## amr eltabei

وانت من اهلة

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> صباح الخير

 صباح الفل يازعيم
انت لحقت تنام ياريس  :Asvc:

----------


## كينج

الاستلرلينى ناوى ينزل والا لاء

----------


## mdraw

> صباح الفل يازعيم
> انت لحقت تنام ياريس

 زعيم مين  ؟؟؟ 
الحمد لله نمت ساعة ونزلت على مكتبي  :Big Grin:

----------


## mdraw

> الاستلرلينى ناوى ينزل والا لاء

  
لأ
قولي بقا هتعمل ايه

----------


## كينج

انهارده يبقى شهر على الاوردر

----------


## mdraw

عقبال المية سنة

----------


## كينج

حرام عليك

----------


## mdraw

قصدي مية سنة ونشتغل بالباوند وناكله أكل 
شو عماد ليكون صدقت

----------


## كينج

بيتهيئلى الاسترلينى هايزور 1.5100

----------


## mdraw

لا أعتقد 
حط على شارت الشهري وشوف الباوند هبوط
ولاحظ كل موجة هابطة كبيرة بتعمل تصحيح من 500-700 نقطة
يعني لهذه المستويات أعتقد انه انتهى تصحيح
بس خبر اليوم خرب التوقعات

----------


## ابو منيف

> انهارده يبقى شهر على الاوردر

  

> عقبال المية سنة

  

> حرام عليك

  

> قصدي مية سنة ونشتغل بالباوند وناكله أكل 
> شو عماد ليكون صدقت

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
اللي متضايق بس يتابعكم ونفسيته تنشرح
الله يسعدكم بوصول الاهداف قريبا عاجلا ياذن الله  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## amr eltabei

> لأ
> قولي بقا هتعمل ايه

  حرام عليك يامصطفى عماد يتخض كدة :Big Grin:   

> انهارده يبقى شهر على الاوردر

  امال انا اعمل اية بس اوردراتى سعات بتقعد شهور ياباشا  

> قصدي مية سنة ونشتغل بالباوند وناكله أكل
> شو عماد ليكون صدقت

  انا عن نفسى طلقتة بالتلاتة بس نخرج منة وهطير شارتة من على الجهاز بلارجعة ان شاء الله  

> بيتهيئلى الاسترلينى هايزور 1.5100

 مفتكرش يا باشا من الاخر ممكن يزور 1.5070 دة لو هيكمل بعد الشر طبعا :Teeth Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> بيتهيئلى الاسترلينى هايزور 1.5100

    

> لا أعتقد 
> حط على شارت الشهري وشوف الباوند هبوط
> ولاحظ كل موجة هابطة كبيرة بتعمل تصحيح من 500-700 نقطة
> يعني لهذه المستويات أعتقد انه انتهى تصحيح
> بس خبر اليوم خرب التوقعات

----------


## كينج

ههههههههههه 5070 هابقى فى الكازوزه

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> زعيم مين  ؟؟؟ 
> الحمد لله نمت ساعة ونزلت على مكتبي

 
والله ياريس بقالى يومين ما نمتش  
ومش عارف انام 
الحساب خلاص فاضله تاكه ويودع  :Hands:

----------


## احمد_م

ياشباب عايز اتعرف عليكم كل واحد كدة يقول نبذة عن نفسه
انا احمد من القاهرة(المنيل)طالب في كلية حقوق 22سنة عرفت الفوركس وياريتني ماعرفته ههههههههه من شهر مارس اللي فات

----------


## كينج

باين عليك خلصت عقود الاسترلينى و اليورو

----------


## احمد_م

> باين عليك خلصت عقود الاسترلينى و اليورو

 لا انا فاتح عقد على اليورو بس دي العملة الوحيدة اللي بشتغل عليها 
ونادرا لما افتح على الباوند عشان بياخد كل الارباح بتاعة اليورو افبطلت اشتغل عليه اتعقدت منه الصراحة  
حد عنده فكره عن البورصة المصرية
هل عشان اشارك في اكتتاب لازم اكون متكود في البورصة ولا اشتري من البنك علطول اللي مطروح في الاكتتاب
ولو انا معايا اسهم وجيت ابيعها ممكن مالاقيش حد يشتريها ولا مجرد مابيع   بتتم العملية زي الفوركس

----------


## mdraw

> اللي متضايق بس يتابعكم ونفسيته تنشرح
> الله يسعدكم بوصول الاهداف قريبا عاجلا ياذن الله

 ياهلا عمي أبومنيف شلونك  ليش ما بتفضفض معنا  نورتنا وتباركنا بوجودك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

> ههههههههههه 5070 هابقى فى الكازوزه

  
ههههههههه انتو كلكم حتدخلوا الكازوزه ؟ 
يمكن تلاقي اسمو جوا 
سلملي عليه

----------


## mdraw

> والله ياريس بقالى يومين ما نمتش  
> ومش عارف انام 
> الحساب خلاص فاضله تاكه ويودع

 إن شاء الله بينزل الباوند واليورو وبيطلع الدولار وتكون بالأمان انت وجميع المسلمين يارب   

> ياشباب عايز اتعرف عليكم كل واحد كدة يقول نبذة عن نفسه
> انا احمد من القاهرة(المنيل)طالب في كلية حقوق 22سنة عرفت الفوركس وياريتني ماعرفته ههههههههه من شهر مارس اللي فات

 على راسي يا أحمد تشرفنا
أنا مصطفى من سوريا من مدينة حلب كنت من زمان طالب لما كنت بعمرك ودلوقتي ببيع كازوز 
لكل بايع باوند هههههههههه 
عاوز كازوزه ؟

----------


## mdraw

خمس ساعات والسعر واقف بمكتنه 
هم بيعملو ايه بوول سترييت 
نايمين ولا بيحكو نكت ؟

----------


## احمد_م

> خمس ساعات والسعر واقف بمكتنه 
> هم بيعملو ايه بوول سترييت 
> نايمين ولا بيحكو نكت ؟

 تلاقيهم بيشربوا كازوزة 
ابعتلي واحدة انا كمان

----------


## احمد_م

ياسلام مصر ولادة ياجدعان 
عندي رمز في البرنامج اسمه heat oil مش هو ده الزيت الحار اللي بنحطه على الفووول :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## amr eltabei

> لا انا فاتح عقد على اليورو بس دي العملة الوحيدة اللي بشتغل عليها 
> ونادرا لما افتح على الباوند عشان بياخد كل الارباح بتاعة اليورو افبطلت اشتغل عليه اتعقدت منه الصراحة   والله احسن حاجة عملتها خليك مع اليورو احسن 
> حد عنده فكره عن البورصة المصرية
> هل عشان اشارك في اكتتاب لازم اكون متكود في البورصة ولا اشتري من البنك علطول اللي مطروح في الاكتتاب
> ولو انا معايا اسهم وجيت ابيعها ممكن مالاقيش حد يشتريها ولا مجرد مابيع بتتم العملية زي الفوركس

 بالنسبة للبورصة المصرية اة لازم تكون متكود عشان لما تيجى تبيع تعرف تبيع اسهمك انت بتعرض اسهمك للبيع على سعر معين واول ما ييجى السعر دة بتتباع او ممكن تبعها ماركت زى ماانت عايز هتتباع ان شاء الله تحياتى........

----------


## mdraw

> تلاقيهم بيشربوا كازوزة 
> ابعتلي واحدة انا كمان

  
صحتين ههههه 
لأ يا أحمد الكازوز مو لألك
ده للخسرانين والمترجنين لا قدر الله تكون منهم

----------


## احمد_م

> بالنسبة للبورصة المصرية اة لازم تكون متكود عشان لما تيجى تبيع تعرف تبيع اسهمك انت بتعرض اسهمك للبيع على سعر معين واول ما ييجى السعر دة بتتباع او ممكن تبعها ماركت زى ماانت عايز هتتباع ان شاء الله تحياتى........

 شكراا جزيلا ياعمرو

----------


## mdraw

الداوجونز اتقفل عندي
الظاهر انتهى العقد

----------


## احمد_م

> صحتين ههههه 
> لأ يا أحمد الكازوز مو لألك
> ده للخسرانين والمترجنين لا قدر الله تكون منهم

  :Cry Smile:  قربت ابقا منهم خلاص  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## mdraw

بعيد الشر عنك يا احمد

----------


## mdraw

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
الظاهر رح يعملها الباوند ويطعمينا كم مرتب

----------


## mdraw

فينكم شباب

----------


## yousefh

بإذن الله
والله أعلم
سنرى هبوط اليوم في الباوند خلال فترة أسيا

----------


## yousefh

و أنا حاليا عندي تصور إننا ممكن نشوف هبوط 250 - 300 نقطة غدا بإذن الله
-----------------------------
من غير تحليل ولا توقعات
ولكن من متابعة تحركات الشارت

----------


## mdraw

يوسف مسا الخير
انسى الأحاسيس وخلينا شوي واقعيين 
الدولار اندكس كسر موفينج 200 والداوجونز فوق الموفينج 
يعني جد محتااااااااااااااار

----------


## mdraw

شو نمت يوسف

----------


## yousefh

> يوسف مسا الخير
> انسى الأحاسيس وخلينا شوي واقعيين 
> الدولار اندكس كسر موفينج 200 والداوجونز فوق الموفينج 
> يعني جد محتااااااااااااااار

 صدقني مجرد إن في ناس إبتاديت تحتار
معنى كده إن دي علامات بداية الهبوط
---------------------------------------
إللي بيحصل في الباوند ده عمره ما حصل قبل كده
مسألتش نفسك إيه السبب
--------------------------
السبب إن الباوند بيحضر لهبوط كبييييير
ممكن يكون في تصريح هيصدر ويكون تأثيره سلبي جدا على العملة ( والدولة عارفه طبعا )
والبنوك البريطانية بتحاول المحافظة على بقاء الباوند في المستويات دي
عشان الخبر لما يصدر ويحصل الهبوط في الباوند لا يتجاوز 1.4 مثلا

----------


## mdraw

كلامك فيه وجهة نظر كبيرة ونور ألمح لهيك شيوقال الباوند عايز أخبار سلبية للهبوط 
بس مابيكفي يايوسف 
شخصيا إما المارجن أو الهدف أو الرأسمال أنا راضي 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
الشغلة بدها صلاة استخارة أحسن شي

----------


## yousefh

> كلامك فيه وجهة نظر كبيرة ونور ألمح لهيك شيوقال الباوند عايز أخبار سلبية للهبوط 
> بس مابيكفي يايوسف 
> شخصيا إما المارجن أو الهدف أو الرأسمال أنا راضي 
> حسبنا اللهونعم الوكيل
> الشغلة بدها صلاة استخارة أحسن شي

 توكل على الله
وصلي الإستخارة
وإللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا

----------


## yousefh

أنا متوقع نشوف أخبار الباوند غدا سلبية جداااااااااااااا

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله 
ربنا مارح يخيب ظننا فيه
نحن نظن به خير الظن وأخذنا بالأسباب وتوكلنا عليه
فنعم المولى ونعم النصير
وبتصدق رغم إنه باقي 200 نقطة لحسابي 
بس احساسي نفس احساسك بالهبوط 
لكن حبيت نشوف من زاوية اخرى مجردة من العواطف  
وحسب مؤشرات وضاح السعر لازم يزور النقطة 1.4757 إن شاء الله
شوف الشارت ومخمخ فيه 
أنا ربع ساعة وبرجعلك بإذن الله

----------


## احمد_م

> إن شاء الله 
> ربنا مارح يخيب ظننا فيه
> نحن نظن به خير الظن وأخذنا بالأسباب وتوكلنا عليه
> فنعم المولى ونعم النصير
> وبتصدق رغم إنه باقي 200 نقطة لحسابي 
> بس احساسي نفس احساسك بالهبوط 
> لكن حبيت نشوف من زاوية اخرى مجردة من العواطف  
> وحسب مؤشرات وضاح السعر لازم يزور النقطة 1.4757 إن شاء الله
> شوف الشارت ومخمخ فيه 
> أنا ربع ساعة وبرجعلك بإذن الله

 ممكن المؤشر ده يامدراو وياريت لو نبذة ازاي نستفيد منه معلش هتعبك معايا

----------


## yousefh

لأ على فكرة أنا كل الكلام إللي قلته خالي من العواطف
-------------------------------------------------------
فكر إنت ومخمخ في الكلام إللي انا هقولهولك ده
---------------
كل يوم الباوند بيعمل هبوط حلو ... وبعد كده فجأه تلقيه قفز صعودا كإن في بنوك تدخلت
فكر بقى كده
فعلا في بنوك بتتدخل ( غير معلنة )
وهدفها إبقاء السعر فوق مستويات 1.48
ولكن في نفس الوقت يتدخلون لفتره قصيرة وبمخاطرة ليست كبيرة وينسحبوا قبل إغلاق اليوم
------------------------------------------
ويتكرر هذا الفعل يوميا
هتقولي طيب ليه ما يدخلوش بمبالغ كبيرة لرفع الباوند فوق 1.5 مثلا
أقولك إن السبب إنهم عارفين إن الباوند إتجاه هبوط
وعارفين إن في أخبار سلبية جدا شارفت على الصدور -
ويخافوا إنهم يتدخلوا ببيع الدولار و بالرغم من كده الدولار يستمر في الصعود
وإحنا هنا بنتكلم عن بنوك مركزية .... يعني الخسارة أصلا مش موجودة في حساباتها
---------------------------------
تقدر تفسر لي إية إللي حصل في الفرنك النهاردة ده
الإرتفاع إللي طلعه في شهرين - نزله في يوم
أكاد أقسم أنها تدخلات بنوك غير معلنة

----------


## mdraw

> ممكن المؤشر ده يامدراو وياريت لو نبذة ازاي نستفيد منه معلش هتعبك معايا

 من عيوني أخي أحمد تفضل ومخمخ براحتك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51438.html

----------


## mdraw

> لأ على فكرة أنا كل الكلام إللي قلته خالي من العواطف
> -------------------------------------------------------
> فكر إنت ومخمخ في الكلام إللي انا هقولهولك ده
> ---------------
> كل يوم الباوند بيعمل هبوط حلو ... وبعد كده فجأه تلقيه قفز صعودا كإن في بنوك تدخلت
> فكر بقى كده
> فعلا في بنوك بتتدخل ( غير معلنة )
> وهدفها إبقاء السعر فوق مستويات 1.48
> ولكن في نفس الوقت يتدخلون لفتره قصيرة وبمخاطرة ليست كبيرة وينسحبوا قبل إغلاق اليوم
> ...

 قلتلك كلامك واقعي ومعقول وأنا متأكد التدخل مش بنوك وبس يمكن دولة بحالها وأكتر
الله يستر مايكون في مراهنات للبنوك ونحن كزبد البحر بنطوف فوق الموج

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## yousefh

أقول لكم السلام عليكم
عشان عندي ماتش كورة بعد 5 دقايق مع إغلاق الساعة دي
و إتأخرت

----------


## mdraw

يارب ياعمرو ترتاح هالبشر بقا

----------


## mdraw

بالسلامة يايوسف وإن شاء الله إلى أهدافك بالمتش والشارت

----------


## احمد_م

> أقول لكم السلام عليكم
> عشان عندي ماتش كورة بعد 5 دقايق مع إغلاق الساعة دي
> و إتأخرت

 مع الف سلامة ياجو  قبل ماتشوط الكرة اعرف مستوى الدعم والمقاومة كويس وحط هدف واعمل وقف خسارة على خط النص في فريقك

----------


## amr eltabei

> يارب ياعمرو ترتاح هالبشر بقا

  ان شاء الله خير للجميع

----------


## mdraw

تصبحون على خير ياجماعة

----------


## كينج

انا مش عارف هانخلص من العزاب ده امتى

----------


## كينج

على فكره يايوسف نور موجود دلوقتى وبيشاهد تحليل الاسواق المشتركه

----------


## كينج

مصطفى بيشوف دلوقتى تقارير وخلاصه تحليل الاسواق المشتركه

----------


## yousefh

إرحم بقى يا عماد

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير
عماد شو واقف حارس علينا ههههههه 
والله من صرلي ربع ساعة صاحي ودخلت أشوف التقرير
وهي أنا بسلم عليكم وباخذ الرضى

----------


## yousefh

لأ كده غلط يا مصطفى
المفروض تمضى حضور هنا في الفضفضة الأول

----------


## كينج

مبروك الاخبار ايجابيه  :Icon26:

----------


## mdraw

حاضر ياسيدي 
وياريتني بقيت نايم وماصحيت ولا شفت الشارت 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
شو انفجرت أمريكا يعني ؟

----------


## كينج

يظهر انو لازم يطلع لا 1.5100

----------


## mdraw

شوف عماد لحد هون لسه أملنا في الله كبير إنه ينزل وبس كسر الترند يلي حكا عنه نور أنا رح أتصرف بخطة بديلة كمان
بس الحمد لله في مجال يرجع لصوابه

----------


## كينج

والله كل لما الناس بيقولو خلاص هايرتد من هنا مش عارف فى شارت وفى نموزج ومش عارف ايه واللى يقولك النقطه ده قويه ولازم يرتد منها الواحد بيتشاءم

----------


## mdraw

انا يلي مصبرني انه مرينا بهيك ظرف لما كان عند 1.52
كان نور يقول رح ينزل لحد 1.45
والمنتدى أغلبه يقول لأ رح يطلع لعند .1.55
والحمد لله طلع كلام نور الصح 
ولما اليورو كان 1.38 كمان كان نور يقول رايح لعند 1.35 ثم 1.30
والمنتدى أغلبه يقول رايح 1.40  وكمان طلع كلام نور الصح 
وهي ثالث مرة نعدي بنفس الظرف
ربنا يكرمنا ونرتاح

----------


## كينج

هو لازم على الاقل يطلع ل 5050

----------


## كينج

كنت عاوز اهدج من 1.48 لحد 1.49و ولاد الحلال قالو لا ممكن تندم

----------


## كينج

انا خايف اسأل نور ممكن اهدج لحد سعر 5050 ليقولى يعود ليك اخى الكريم

----------


## mdraw

عماد إذا طلعت براسك للهيدج لاتهدج كل الحساب
أنا برأيي افتح واحد شراء بس 
إذا طلع ممكن هالعقد يربح وإذا رجع بتعتبر إنك فاتح واحد بيع بس 
يعني هيدج لنصف العقود عشان يكون أريحلك لفك الهيدج
هيك رأيي

----------


## yousefh

> هو لازم على الاقل يطلع ل 5050

 ما ينفعش يا عماد
إنت بتتكلم في مستوى لو وصله الباوند يبقى الإتجاه الهابط إنتهى
وبعدين الباوند عنده 1.5029 لو كسرها يبقى باي باي مش سيل سيل

----------


## mdraw

أستأذنكم عشان صلاة الجمعة
سلام

----------


## yousefh

سلام

----------


## كينج

افتتاح شمعة اربع ساعات على اليورو تحت 1.2395  :Asvc:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دى مشاركه نادر فى موضوع نور الدين فاكر ان كده خلاص اليورو الى الحضيض ممكن يطلعله 150 نقطه تانى مش عارف بتجيبو التفائل ده منين انا خلاص فقد الامل

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم يا جماعة

----------


## yousefh

إن مع العسر يسر يا عماد
صبرك بالله
---------------------------
وخد بالك فعلا النقطة دي مهمة
والنقاط إللي بيذكرها أستاذ نور مهمة
والنقاط إللي بيقولها مصطفى مهمة
والنقاط إللي بيقولها عمرو مهمة
والنقاط إللي انا بقولها مهمة
و معظم النقاط إللي كل الناس بتقولها مهمة
-------------------------------------------
إنت عارف إية المشكلة
المشكلة إن السعر طالع - نازل \ طالع - نازل
عمل خمسين موجة صاعدة وخمسين موجة هابطة وكل موجة بـ 7 مستويات ( دعوم ومقاومات )
عشان كده الأرقام والمستويات كترت أوي
---------------------------------------
المهم سيبها لله وبإذن الله هتفرج

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة

 وعليكم السلام يا جماعة

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام

----------


## كينج

المرجن عند 5050

----------


## yousefh

> المرجن عند 5050

 و أنا كمان تقريبا عند 1.5100
المشكلة إن في عمليات كانت أوردرات معلقة
إتفعلت و أنا مش موجود
-----------------------
ربنا يستر

----------


## yousefh

مشكلة حياتي إني بسيب أوردرات معلقة وبنسها إسبوعين تلاتة
ومرة اصحى من النوم ألاقيها إتفعلت

----------


## yousefh

بس أملي في ربنا كبير
إن النهاردة أخرج من عملية ولا إتنين

----------


## كينج

انا مش هارتاح الا لما الاسترلينى ينزل 360 نقطه من هنا

----------


## yousefh

شكل الباوند النهاردة هينزل ومش هياخد اليورو معاه
----------------------------------
المهم حد فيهم ينزل

----------


## yousefh

> انا مش هارتاح الا لما الاسترلينى ينزل 360 نقطه من هنا

 بإذن الله نشوف منهم 200 - 250 النهاردة

----------


## yousefh

إية يا عمرو
هو إنت كنت بتمضي حضور في الفضفضة وبعد كده تمشي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم شباب
ان شاء الله الباوند ينزل انهارده شويه ويريحنا 
انا بجد اعصابى باظت 
ويلا ياشباب ننزل نصلى الجمعه وندعى على الانجليز
هنرجع نلاقيها انجلترا كلها ولعت ان شاء الله

----------


## amr eltabei

> شكل الباوند النهاردة هينزل ومش هياخد اليورو معاه
> ----------------------------------
> المهم حد فيهم ينزل

 طيب ودة كلام مش كويس لازم ينزل معاة اليورو والا ! :No3:   

> إية يا عمرو
> هو إنت كنت بتمضي حضور في الفضفضة وبعد كده تمشي

 اة بس كنت بمضى حضور فى الشركة كمان وخلاص انا اهة معاكو

----------


## كينج

ههههههههههه بينا وبين اسكندريه 5 دقائق انزل انتى واحنا بعد يك ب 5

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> ههههههههههه بينا وبين اسكندريه 5 دقائق انزل انتى واحنا بعد يك ب 5

 هههههههههه
قشطه ياكينج
بس ال5 دقايق فرق دول لصالحكم انتوا
انتوا الاول يابرنس 
هقوم اخد شمبر فى السريع تكون انت نزلت  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yousefh

اللو بتاع شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية هيكون 1.4760  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr eltabei

> اللو بتاع شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية هيكون 1.4760

 انا معاك فى الكلام دة ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

شو الشباب ناموا ولا شو

----------


## mdraw

انتو بتصلوا ولا بتتغدو ولانايمين

----------


## كينج

احنا حزننين

----------


## كينج

نور بيقول ممكن نشوف 1.42 الشهر ده يعنى 1.4 ممكن تتاخر للشهر اللى جاى

----------


## mdraw

حزننين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
مين مات ؟

----------


## yousefh

> شكل الباوند النهاردة هينزل ومش هياخد اليورو معاه
> ----------------------------------
> المهم حد فيهم ينزل

 وفعلا حصل وهبط الباوند دون أن يأخذ اليورو معاه ( إعادة تقييم )   

> اللو بتاع شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية هيكون 1.4760

  للمتابعة
وننتظر إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات ونشوف اللو هيتحقق ولا لأ
--------------------
لو للو الشمعة وصل فعلا 1.4760- 58
يبقى للو شمعة 4 ساعات إللي بعدها هيكون 1.4680 - 78
وربنا يكرم
--------------------
و أنا أسف مش هقدر أكمل اليوم معاكم
مضطر أعمل شوية حاجات
-----------------------
السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

حاول لاتتأخر علينا يوسف 
بأمان الله 
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## كينج

هو انا كان لازم اعمل حدء وادى لخالى الحساب علشان اوفر 70 دولار دا التزبزب ده كان الواحد زمانه بقى مليونير

----------


## mdraw

الإسترليني بيشاور حاله 
يطلع ولا ينزل

----------


## كينج

ايه يامصطفى الكلام ده

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههه  لأ عماد بمزح معك
الإسترليني كسر مستويات كويسة عالأربع ساعات 
وطريقه إن شاء الله لعند 1.4757 
حسب مؤشرات وضاح

----------


## mdraw

نور رايح يشوف مباراة الجزائر وانكلترا 
لازم الجزائر تبيعهم المباراة عشانا 
بش شرط الدفع بالدولار عشان ينزل الإسترليني

----------


## كينج

> هههههههههههه لأ عماد بمزح معك
> الإسترليني كسر مستويات كويسة عالأربع ساعات 
> وطريقه إن شاء الله لعند 1.4757 
> حسب مؤشرات وضاح

  انت هاتعمل زيهم زى مايكون مشكلتنا 4757 يبنى احنا مش اقل من 300 نقطه علشان نفوق من اللى احنا فيه مش تقولى 4757

----------


## mdraw

طيب نحكي بالمنطق ولا بدك كلام خيال 
انا بحكي خطوة خطوة  مش نظرة متوسطة

----------


## mdraw

ههههههه حذفو كل مشاركات المونديال في موضوع نور

----------


## mdraw

يمكن المراقب العام جزائري وانتو شجعتوا انكلترا

----------


## mdraw

إن شاء الله بتربح سوريا  أو مصر بكأس العالم

----------


## احمد_م

> عالم مخه تعبان الا ايه عاوزين الجزائر تكسب

 ياكنج انا واخويا على ابن عمي وانا وابن عمي على الغريب
والله انا مصاحب مغاربة وجزائريين فالقسم الفرنساوي فالكلية وشباب جدعان والله
عديها دي فتنة واللي عملها مصور اسرائيلي كان جاي مع المشجعين الجزائريين وهما اللي قالولي كدة

----------


## كينج

مصر او سوريا

----------


## mdraw

اي شبك 
طيب بلاش يارب تربح الأردن
منيح ؟

----------


## احمد_م

والله لو سوريا ومصر والجزائر اتحدوا والاخوة الخليجيين دعم مالي هنبقا اقوى جيش في العالم والله  ونمسح اسرائيل دي وده مش كلامي انا ده كلام خبراء استراتيجيين عسكريين
الشغل كله الايام دي ازي يبعدوا التلات بلاد دول عن بعض وفعلا بيحصل 
كانت المشاكل الاول سياسية دلوقتي للاسف الشعوب بدأت تكره بعضها والله يخرب بيت الاعلام هو اللي بيولع الدنيا

----------


## كينج

لا الجزائر تكسب احسن ههههههههههه

----------


## كينج

> والله لو سوريا ومصر والجزائر اتحدوا والاخوة الخليجيين دعم مالي هنبقا اقوى جيش في العالم والله ونمسح اسرائيل دي وده مش كلامي انا ده كلام خبراء استراتيجيين عسكريين
> الشغل كله الايام دي ازي يبعدوا التلات بلاد دول عن بعض وفعلا بيحصل 
> كانت المشاكل الاول سياسية دلوقتي للاسف الشعوب بدأت تكره بعضها والله يخرب بيت الاعلام هو اللي بيولع الدنيا

  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى مصر بس لوحديها كفيله تمسح اسرائيل من الوجود

----------


## mdraw

ههههههههههههههههههه 
أخي أحمد خلينا بكأس العالم الله يستر عرضك 
مين بدك يربح عشان ندعيلك وخلينا من السيا........ بلاش يقفلوا الموضوع 
هلق عماد بيتهمك انك ارهابي وانك من المشوشين والمخربين المدسوسين   ههههههه 
شو عماد ؟

----------


## كينج

ماتخفش موضوع نمنمه موجود

----------


## احمد_م

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يابنى مصر بس لوحديها كفيله تمسح اسرائيل من الوجود

 طبعا محدش ينكر
بس اقرا التاريخ هتلاقي ان اي استعمار على المنطقة بتاعتنا دي 
من ايام الصليبين والمغول
اللي طلعهم مصريين وسوريين او مصر والشام زمان 
فبما ان التارخ دايما بيعيد نفسه لازم فتوقع ان اسرائيل دي نهايتها على ايد البلدين دول مع بعض مش مصر بس او سوريا بس 
بس ده لو اتحدوا صح زي زمان

----------


## mdraw

هههههههه انت ناوي تفتح موضوع تاني تسميه نمنمة ولا هون هنمنم 
حرام دول اليهود ولاد عمنا 
واحمد بيقلك انا وابن عمي عالغريب 
ظبطها بقا

----------


## احمد_م

هههههههههههههههههههههه لا ارهابي ايه 
خلاص ياجماعة 
ايه حكاية اليورووو الباوند ينزل عشر نقط يطلع اليورو عشر نقط 
الباوند يطلع عشر نقط اليورو يطلع بردو عشر نقط  :Angry Smile:  :No3:

----------


## mdraw

انا رايح أنام ماعاد بدي اشوف الشارت
سلام

----------


## كينج

الاسترلينى واليورو كل اللى بينزلو فى عشر سعات بيطلعوه فى عشر دقائق

----------


## mdraw

صباح الخير
في حدا ياشباب

----------


## mdraw

إذن مافي حدا .......................سلام

----------


## كينج

هو مافيش حد هنا طب سلاااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## كينج

الهى يهدك

----------


## كينج

اتفضلو العشاء

----------


## كينج

انا هاتعشا واشرب لوحدىوالا ايه

----------


## mdraw

الوووووووووووووو

----------


## احمد_م

مساء الخير ياجماعة
استفسار بس لو سمحتوا 
هو ايه الفرق بين سيل ستوب وسيل ليمت وباي ستوب وباي ليميت
انا لما بعمل امر معلق بخليه باي او سيل ليميت لكن ستوب معرفش فايدتها ايه

----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## amr eltabei



----------


## mdraw

السلام عليكم 
الله يجعله اسبوع خلاص لعملياتنا وتنتهي على ربح يارب

----------


## احمد_م

ازيكم يااخواني ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق ونخلص من اليورو والباوند
عايز رائيكم في الشارت ده وهل انا صح ولا غلط في الرسم معلش اصلي بتعلم ذاتيا نفسي بنفسي يعني
واستفساري هو هل اليورو في طريقه للمقاومة الاولى ولو قفل فوقها ممكن يطلع للتانية يعني هل ممكن يوصل12740
وايه رايكم اقفل على الخسارة دي والحمدلله على كل شيء لاني بجد محتار جداا

----------


## mdraw

واله يا أحمد الشارت ماواضح كتير وأنا عندي النت ضعيف كتير يعني حاليا مافيني اشارك كتير  
اعذرني

----------


## mdraw

السلام عليكم
وين الشباب 
عماد طمني عنك لايكون غامرت بشي عقد كمان

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام
لاء زى ماانا

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله إنك ماغامرت أكتر 
أعتقد ياعماد لسه طالع حوالي 25 نقطة تانية ورح يرجع بإذن الله 
هيك بكون لامس ترند يومي شوف الشارت

----------


## كينج

الواحد يأس خلاص 25 يعنى عند سعر كام

----------


## كينج

يظهر المرجن انهارده

----------


## mdraw

تقريبا 1.4950

----------


## mdraw

فين يوسف

----------


## كينج

بيشوف تحليل الاسواق المشتركه

----------


## mdraw

أنا شايف الأسواق المشتركة أصبحت أسواق مفترقة

----------


## كينج

الواحد مابيصقش فلى الشارتات خالص مين كسب اصلآ منها

----------


## mdraw

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mdraw

مابقي ولا مقاومة إلا واخترقها الباوند
تخفيض الرواتب وخطة تقشف كبيرة ستعلن في انكلترا
ورفع الليوان داعم للدولار 
طيب شو بدهم أكتر لحتى ينزل ماعاد حدا يعرف

----------


## كينج

اوعى تكون بتتحسبآ عليه
هههههههههههههه

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههه
ياريت يصير مثل المرة الماضية
واحد يبيع 15 مليار باوند بالخطأ 
صرنا نتمنى المستحيلات

----------


## كينج

ياعم الحج الناس كلها بايعه صناع السوق قالو لازم نضرب كله

----------


## mdraw

شو رأيك نلعب بالهيدج
الحساب طاير طاير

----------


## كينج

هههههههههههه يطير احسن مش فارقه الباقى مايتبكيش عليه

----------


## mdraw

يوسف طمنا عنك

----------


## كينج

طمنا عليك يايوسف  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كينج

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاسترلينى لو نزل 100 او 150 تلاقى الناس عماله تهيص

----------


## mdraw

هههههههههههههههههه
شي بيفرح إذا نزل 100 
بس الله يستر لايطلع بدالها 300

----------


## yousefh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله الواحد خلص الهموم إللي كانت عنده
ما فاضلش غير هم الباوند
ربنا يعين ويفرجها علينا
-------------------------
شكرا يا عماد
شكرا يا مصطفى
على السؤال علي ... أنا بخير
ويا رب إنتوا كمان تبقوا بخير
-------------------
على فكرة يا عماد
إنت كل شوية تقول يوسف بيشاهد تحليل الأسواق المشتركة
-----------------
كل الموضوع إن اللاب ما تقفلش بقالوا 3 أيام
و أنا سايب المنتدى مفتوح

----------


## yousefh

والله أن أول مرة أدخل البيت من 3 أيام

----------


## mdraw

الحمد لله على سلامتك ياريس
طمنتنا عنك هات لأشوف شو الوضع برأيك
أنا فكرت أفتح واحد شراء وعندي اتنين بيع شو نصيحتك

----------


## yousefh

الله يسلمك يا مصطفى
----------------------
أوعى تفكر في الشراء في الوقت الحالي يا مصطفى
وخصوصا إن غدا يوم 22 تقرير الميزانية في بريطانيا
يعني ممكن نشوف فيلم رعب
---------------------
وإنت لو تفتكر أنا قلتلك إن الإرتفاعات إللي بتحصل دي ما هي إلا تحضير
لخبر سلبي والدولة عرفة إنه هيكون سلبي
عشان كده بتحاول تحافظ على عملتها في مستويات معينة
حتى لا يحدث إنهيار وقت صدور الخبر
و أعتقد إن الخبر ده هيكون تقرير الميزانية

----------


## mdraw

ياخوفي يطلع التقرير فيه شي ايجابي
ساعتها الباوند بيترك كل شيئ سلبي وبيلحق الريحة الإيجابية ويطير  
المهم يوسف أنا متأسف مضطر للخروج الآن ضروري
إن شاء الله منكمل في الفترة الأمريكية 
بأمان الله

----------


## yousefh

أنا هقولك كمان على تصور
---------------------------
أخونا نور أعتقد إنه كان مأخر إفتتاح موقعه
عشان يكون إفتتاحه متوافق مع هبوط اليورو و الباوند
يعني إفتتاح مع نجاح

----------


## كينج

انا خايف يطلع ل5050 قبل الانهيار

----------


## yousefh

بأمان الله

----------


## yousefh

> انا خايف يطلع ل5050 قبل الانهيار

 إن شاء الله خير و ما يوصلش للمستويات دي
---------------------------

----------


## كينج

> الله يسلمك يا مصطفى
> ----------------------
> أوعى تفكر في الشراء في الوقت الحالي يا مصطفى
> وخصوصا إن غدا يوم 22 تقرير الميزانية في بريطانيا
> يعني ممكن نشوف فيلم رعب
> ---------------------
> وإنت لو تفتكر أنا قلتلك إن الإرتفاعات إللي بتحصل دي ما هي إلا تحضير
> لخبر سلبي والدولة عرفة إنه هيكون سلبي
> عشان كده بتحاول تحافظ على عملتها في مستويات معينة
> ...

  التقرير ده يوم ايه والساعه كام بتوقيت مصر

----------


## yousefh

التقرير غدا و أنا منتظره من فترة طويلة
ولم يحدد له وقت حتى الأن

----------


## كينج

الناس فى موضوع نور راحوا فين مافيش مشاركات خالص

----------


## yousefh

هتلاقيهم رجعوا يتكلموا مع دخول أمريكا
بس الوضع حاليا حساس
وأي حد بيقول صاعد بيضرب بالجزمة
وإللي هيقول هابط ... بيتسأل ليه وبعد كده يضرب بالجزمة  :Regular Smile: 
--------------------------------------
سيبك إنت
----------
موقع نور طلع بالإنجليزي ذي ما أنا توقعت
بالرغم من إنه كان قايل إنه هيكون بالعربي و الإنجليزي

----------


## كينج

لاء بالعربى اختار اللغه

----------


## yousefh

أختارها منين ؟

----------


## yousefh

أه خلاص
شوفتها
كنت محتاج أحدث الصفحة

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم يارجاله
الموقع بالعربى يايوسف
بس شكله باشتراك  :Cry Smile:

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم يارجاله
> الموقع بالعربى يايوسف
> بس شكله باشتراك

 \
أيوة انا أخدت بالي
بس أعتقد المنتدي الخاص بالموقع هيكون مجاني
بس لغاية دلوقتي ما تفتحش

----------


## yousefh

مضطر أستأذن عشان أروح أنام شوية
سلام
و إن شاء الله أصحى ألاقي الباوند
1.4785

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

والله يايوسف متهيألى برده هيكون باشتراك
والله ياريس مصلحه
انا بقالى شهر مش عارف انام اصلا
ارجع لشغلى بقى بتاع زمان وهدف واستوب واريح دماغى 
ربنا يستر ونطلع من الكعبله دى على خير الاول

----------


## كينج

اشتراكه كام وازاى

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

والله مش عارف يا كينج

----------


## yousefh

عودنا

----------


## كينج

ازيك يايوسف

----------


## yousefh

الله يسلمك

----------


## medameda

> هتلاقيهم رجعوا يتكلموا مع دخول أمريكا
> بس الوضع حاليا حساس
> وأي حد بيقول صاعد بيضرب بالجزمة
> وإللي هيقول هابط ... بيتسأل ليه وبعد كده يضرب بالجزمة 
> --------------------------------------
> سيبك إنت
> ----------
> موقع نور طلع بالإنجليزي ذي ما أنا توقعت
> بالرغم من إنه كان قايل إنه هيكون بالعربي و الإنجليزي

 ممكن موقع نور لو سمحت

----------


## كينج

يالا يايوسف مستنيك

----------


## mdraw

مساء الخير شباب

----------


## yousefh

مساء النور

----------


## mdraw

شايف يايوسف كيف الرجولة والمروءة 
الكل صار يطعن بنور الدين بغيابه 
وكأنه الرجل ضربهم على قفاهم ليتابعوا موضوعه
ناس ما إلهم ولامشاركة بموضوعه ولما خسروا صاروا يلوموه
علما أنه مش اول مرة بيعكس السعر بمئات النقاط والحمد لله أكتر من مرة جاب الهدف 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
أنا صرت أفكر أترك هالمنتدى

----------


## yousefh

حتى أخونا رشدي بيتكلم على نور وحش
مع إن الراجل ده أنا كنت بحترمه لذوقه

----------


## yousefh

بس أحسن حاجة ما تردش عليهم وخليك في حالك
ذي ما المنتدى علمنا دايما
تتكلم كتير تأخد تحذير
تسكت عن الحق تبقى حبيبنا وكفاءة

----------


## medameda

> شايف يايوسف كيف الرجولة والمروءة 
> الكل صار يطعن بنور الدين بغيابه 
> وكأنه الرجل ضربهم على قفاهم ليتابعوا موضوعه
> ناس ما إلهم ولامشاركة بموضوعه ولما خسروا صاروا يلوموه
> علما أنه مش اول مرة بيعكس السعر بمئات النقاط والحمد لله أكتر من مرة جاب الهدف 
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
> أنا صرت أفكر أترك هالمنتدى

 السلام عليكم .. مش انت بس اللى بتفكر تتركه ..اعتقد ان نور اخد قرار بكدة فعلا
لاحظ وجوده بقى قليل جدا ومشاركانه محدودة ومن غير نفس كمان
كويس ان فتح موقعه علشان نتابعه برضه 
والحقيقة كمان مش عايز افترق عن ناس كتير فى المنتدى حاسس انهم اصحابى حتى من غير مانعرف بعض  ..
عامة ربنا يقدم الخير

----------


## mdraw

أنا أجاني اليوم مخالفة اشارة مرور من السيد المراقب العام
وكأنه شرطي المنتدى يلي بيدفع أكتر بيمشي ههههههه

----------


## كينج

انا كمان جتلى مخالفه

----------


## mdraw

مخالفة شو  
سرعة زائدة ؟

----------


## mdraw

مشوار الطريق ياعماد

----------


## كينج

> مشوار الطريق ياعماد

   :016:

----------


## amr eltabei

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير

----------


## كينج

وعليكم السلام ياعمرو

----------


## yousefh

> مضطر أستأذن عشان أروح أنام شوية
> سلام
> و إن شاء الله أصحى ألاقي الباوند
> 1.4785

 مش كان زمنى كل يوم بنعمل 100 - 150 نقطة
بدل التدبيسة دي
-----------------
ربنا يكرم ونخرج منها على خير

----------


## yousefh

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير

 وعليكم السلام ياعمرو بيه

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياعمرو

----------


## medameda

السلام عليكم

----------


## mdraw

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## المراقب العام

الأخوه الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
تم غلق الموضوع لأنه تم ايقاف صاحب الموضوع 
تقبلوا تحيات المراقب العام

----------


## كينج

الموضوع مش مقفول يا اسموااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## esmo

يا كنج
فين الشباب امال؟؟
و ايه اللي حصل؟؟

----------


## esmo

> الأخوه الكرام   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تم غلق الموضوع لأنه تم ايقاف صاحب الموضوع  تقبلوا تحيات المراقب العام

 بص شوف انا مبجبش حاجة من عندي

----------


## كينج

الدنيا اتقلبت والحسبات ادمرت ربنا يستر ازمه يااسموا الاسترلينى ضرب بكل التحليلات عرض الحائط وضرب كل التوقعات وهد الناس كلها اللى ماشين ورا نور وغير نور الاسترلينى غدر غدره صح عرفوا ازاى يضربوا كل الناس اللى بايعه

----------


## esmo

> الدنيا اتقلبت والحسبات ادمرت ربنا يستر ازمه يااسموا الاسترلينى ضرب بكل التحليلات عرض الحائط وضرب كل التوقعات وهد الناس كلها اللى ماشين ورا نور وغير نور الاسترلينى غدر غدره صح عرفوا ازاى يضربوا كل الناس اللى بايعه

  اقولك الصراحة
الهبوط كان لابد له من ارتداد و من الارتداد يبدأ الهبوط تاني بس مش بالارقام اللي انتوا متخيلنها
يعني اليورو بكسر الـ 1.20 لتحت استحالة كان يكمل هبوط دي ارقام محظور الاستمرار عليها
فاهمني؟

----------


## كينج

ايوه صح

----------


## كينج

شهر و11 يوم فى الاوردر

----------


## كينج

رحت فين يا اسموااااااااااااااااا

----------


## VEVA

> الدنيا اتقلبت والحسبات ادمرت ربنا يستر ازمه يااسموا الاسترلينى ضرب بكل التحليلات عرض الحائط وضرب كل التوقعات وهد الناس كلها اللى ماشين ورا نور وغير نور الاسترلينى غدر غدره صح عرفوا ازاى يضربوا كل الناس اللى بايعه

  
الاسترليني  ما ضربش بالتحليلات عرض الحائط ولا حاجة   
وليه كان فيه ناس تانية كانت تحليلاتهم بتقول الباوند في ارتفاع  ؟ 
طيب الناس دي ايه الفرق بينهم  وبين اللي كان بيقول بيع  ؟  ده بيحلل  وده  بيحلل  برضه  
وده له ادواته وده له ادواته  بس بصراحة  الباوند كان واضح انه  في ارتفاع  الاسابيع اللي  
فاتت  وربنا يعديها  على خير

----------


## medameda

والله زمان يا رجااااالة ........... فينكم يوسف وعماد ومصطفى و.............

----------


## الفاشل في الفوركس

فينك ياكينج

----------

